# Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory..



## ODanksta (Jan 7, 2016)

I like conspiracy theories, not saying I believe them. But some do make good arguments. Can anybody prove the Earth is actually round? Because flatlanders have some valid arguments. 

Lol..


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2016)

start walking, driving, boating in a straight line.
When you return we will hear your report.
If you don't return we will assume you were eaten by sharks or fell off the edge.
God speed


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2016)

It is a good question, while I'm a round earth guy. (Minus mountains and ocean depths)
When asked to prove it. I can not.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 7, 2016)

One of the oldest proofs of the Earth's shape can be seen from the ground and occurs during every lunar eclipse. The geometry of a lunar eclipse has been known since ancient Greece. When a full Moon occurs in the plane of Earth's orbit, the Moon slowly moves through Earth's shadow. Every time that shadow is seen, its edge is round. The only solid that always projects a round shadow is a sphere.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 7, 2016)

*Why a Flat Earth?*
Ever since the official signing of the Flat Earth Society's charter, one of our most difficult goals was to understand the mindset of those we were trying to save. The complexities of Efimovich's theory, that theory's convoluted nature and dependence on flawed logic and the omission of obstructions make it nearly impossible to understand at all, let alone understand why anyone would believe such dribble.

Although we have, through the years, made significant progress towards understanding the viewpoint of Efimovich's followers, we still recognize the holes in the intricate web Efimovich wove. Ours is the truth, the truth of the world's flatness, and ours is also the burden of proof. We are the minority, the followers of lies being the majority, and we gladly accept our burden, if in the end that acceptance means ridding the world of the foul half-truths spread by Grigori Efimovich and his brood of vipers. We present the following five arguments, each completely logical and to some degree building off of the arguments before it. We hope that, after carefully considering what we say here, you will look a with a little less ridicule on the Flat Earth Society and its members.

Argument One - Experimental confirmation of the Earth's rigidity in space

1) The ether factor

In classical physics, ether was assumed to be a ephemeral substance which permeated all matter. This omnipresent medium was that through which visible light and other electromagnetic waves were supposed to have traveled. It was assumed to have qualities which now seem rather bizarre - too bizarre, in fact, to be allowed to exist, by Efimovich's teachings. So in 1887, two American scientists, operating under the Efimovich-based assumption that the Earth was moving through outer space and not the fixed center of the Universe, conducted an experiment to "prove" whether or not ether actually existed.

In this experiment, the general idea was to try to calculate the absolute speed of the earth relative to the fixed ether. In a sense, they would emit a light pulse, and calculate how far it "trailed" behind the earth, much like tossing a napkin out the window of a moving car to calculate the car's speed. It was assumed that, if ether existed, the light pulse would fall back in one direction, giving the physicists a tangible "absolute" speed of the earth. Their calculated speed: Zero.

Yes, scientists Albert A. Michelson and Edward W. Morley were baffled by this, wondering how the Earth could be sitting in one spot, while every aspect of the teachings of Grigori Efimovich indicated that the planet must be orbiting its own sun, and therefore must be moving at least with a critical orbital velocity. Moving quickly to avoid having to admit that they were wrong, they were able to instead "infer" from their results that the ether must not exist, and that light must propagate through no medium at all (impossible for a wave by the very definition of a wave). Their inference was generally accepted by the scientific community (save a few notable exceptions, including Hendrik A. Lorentz) and the "ridiculous" notion of ether was thrown out.

But light waves would still require a medium for transmission, and the actual purpose of the experiment was to determine the existence of that medium. The results speak for themselves: the Earth does not move. And even if the Earth did, the problems inherent in keeping it moving through this light medium called ether are overwhelmingly supportive of "Flat-Earth" theory.

Argument Two - Difficulties with the model: incorporating an Efimovich-type model with the known Universe

1) Maintaining speed

In the Efimovich model, the planet Earth is supposed to be a large, spherical shaped ball of rock flying through space at hundreds of thousands of miles per hour. But how could the Earth continue to move at the same speed for as long a time as the "round Earthers" say that it has existed for; namely, several billion years. If outer space were a vacuum, then there would be no problem. But space is not a vacuum, it is instead filled with ether. The earth would have to have been pushing its way through the ether for all those billions of years. Shouldn't it have slowed somewhere along the line? What would keep the Earth from grinding down to a stop at some point on the Efimovichian timeline?

2) An accelerating world


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 7, 2016)

A second critical piece to the Efimovich model is that the Earth is not the center of the solar system either. It is, according to "round Earth" theory, orbiting the sun at a radius of around five-hundred million kilometers. Were this the case, the Earth would be an accelerated object in circular motion around its sun. And thereby are the problems introduced. The Earth accelerating in circular motion would behave no differently than would a car taking a corner: loose objects (humans and animals would act like loose change or a cup of coffee on the dashboard) would slide around, or be thrown off completely. There would be an apparent centrifugal force on everything. During the day, when things would be facing the sun and therefore on the inside of the "orbit", buildings would be crushed and humans beings squashed like grasshoppers in a centrifuge. And at night, when everything would be at the outside, trees and buildings would be ripped from the ground and flung into outer space, and humans wouldn't stand a chance. Obviously, there is a flaw in Efimovich's "orbit" theory.

Argument Three - The impossibilities of holding unsecured objects in place on a curved surface

1) Staying on top




Once again, picture in your mind a round world. Now imagine that there are two people on this world, one at each pole. For the person at the top of the world, (the North Pole), gravity is pulling him down, towards the South Pole. But for the person at the South Pole, shouldn't gravity pull him down as well? What keeps our person at the South Pole from falling completely off the face of the "globe"?

2) Falling off

As we begin to make this argument, we acknowledge beforehand that we are aware of the property of matter known as friction. Yes, we realize that whenever two surfaces are held together by any force there will be a static frictional force that will resist any motion by either surface in any direction other than parallel to the force. The example we are using is an extreme situation, and would involve the object in question to travel a considerable distance (tens of degrees of latitude) from the "top" of the planet.




Using the "round Earth" theory, setting an object on the earth would be like setting grains of sand on a beach ball. Certainly a few grains would stay - right around the top, the surface is nearly horizontal - but when you stray too far from the absolute top of the ball, the grains of sand start sliding off and falling onto the ground. The Earth, if round, should behave in exactly the same fashion. Because the top is a very localized region on a sphere, if the Earth were in fact round, there would be only a very small area of land that would be at all inhabitable. Stray to the outside fringes of the "safe zone", and you start walking at a tilt. The further out you go, the more you slant, until your very survival is determined by the tread on your boots. Reach a certain point, and you slide off the face of the planet entirely. Obviously, something is wrong.

In order to avoid the aforementioned scenario, (which obviously is inaccurate, as you very rarely hear of people falling off the face of the planet) we are forced to assume that, in the "round Earth" theory, there would be a gravitational field radiating from the center of the planet. All objects, be they rocks, insects, humans, or other planets would have, under Efimovich's theory, have a gravitational "charge" that would, under a certain alignment, cause them to be attracted to the center of the Earth. Unfortunately, like a magnet in a stronger magnetic field, it would undoubtedly require a long time to re-align an object's gravitational charge, were this the case. And so we go to argument four, which deals with difficulties in having different "downs" for different people.

Argument Four - Paradoxes associated with an inconsistent down direction

1) Negotiating long-distance travel




Now imagine, if only for the sake of argument, that the person on top and the person on bottom can both manage to remain attracted to the ground "below" them. What would happen if the person on one side decided to visit the other? Since the man at the North Pole has a different idea of what is down and up (and in fact experiences an opposite pull from the Earth's gravity) than the person at the South Pole does, when the denizen of the frozen Arctic visits his Antarctic counterpart, they will experience gravitational pulls exactly opposite of each other! The human from the North Pole will "fall up", never returning to the ground, and will continue falling forever into the deep void of outer space!

Looking at the feasibility of Efimovich's teachings cannot remain limited to examining small, solid objects such as human beings. A true analysis of his work must incorporate natural phenomena and how their existence is either explained or made difficult by each of the theories. In the next argument against the "round-Earth" theory, we will be analyzing the existence of two extremely commonplace (yet altogether unfeasible under the ramifications of having a round planet) non-solids: the atmosphere and the oceans.

Argument Five - Difficulties in maintaining a functional Earth-bound atmosphere and ocean

1) The fluid problem

Water. Regardless of which train of thought you follow, it covers over seventy-five percent of our planet's surface. And the atmosphere, also a fluid, covers the entire surface. The difference is why. While flat-Earthers know that the ocean is really just a large bowl, (with great sheets of ice around the edges to hold the ocean back), and the atmosphere is contained by a large dome, the backwards "round-Earth" way of thinking would have you believe that all those trillions of gallons of water and air just "stick" to the planet's surface.

Conventional thinking would suggest that the water would just run down the sides of the Earth (to use the analogy again, like droplets running down the sides of a beach ball) and fall into outer space, while the air would dissipate. Using the earlier mentioned idea of "gravitational charge" gives some credibility to the theory. If the fluids were static, then exposure to the gravitational field for a long enough period of time would allow their molecules to align themselves with and be pulled in by the field.

But fluids are not static, especially not in the atmosphere and oceans. Great ocean currents run both at the surface and deep below, carrying water across huge basins, keeping the solution far from stagnant. Jet streams of air travel at hundreds of miles per hour through the atmosphere. And windblown rainclouds carry vast quantities of evaporated seawater across miles of ground, releasing their load far from its starting point. Water or air that (according to "round-Earth" theory) starts on one side of the planet could end up completely on the other side in a matter of only a few days. With all this turbulence and motion, if the world were round, the oceans should all fall "down" into the sky, leaving the planet dry and barren, and the atmosphere would simply float away. Why, just look at the moon. It is round, like a ball, and yet it has no atmosphere at all.

2) Thermodynamic complications

Taking into account the "gravitational charge" analogy once more, and assuming that for some reason the atmosphere was able to align itself with the new direction of the theoretical "gravitational field", we are faced with a new problem involving another branch of physics known as thermodynamics.

Obviously, the world is static, the fixed center of the Universe. The sun, planets and stars all revolve around it (although not necessarily in circular paths), in a plane level with the flat Earth.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 7, 2016)

Talk about the ultimate troll..


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2016)

Motherfucker I don't smoke weed, i ain't reading all that.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 7, 2016)

Vsauce videos are really good..


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've have had telescopes since my childhood days and have observed many celestial bodies none of which appear to be flat ......why would the earth be alone in it's flatness !
Live long and prosper !


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 7, 2016)

Would one be able to disporve this theory simply by observing other cosmic bodies around us? I mean, whenever you look through a telescope you can clearly see that venus for example has a spherical shape. Just like with other planets not located in our Solar System. The starts as well are round themselves, unless the cosmos somehow distorts the way we see things (like with different electromagnetic waves)


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 7, 2016)

Also, this came to my mind. I know that simple observation can be decieving, but if somene watched that Felix guy jump from the stratosphere you can CLEARLY see that the Earths shape is round.

Unless of course this is all fake and there are a bunch of people sitting in Pentagon photoshoping all the pictures/clips etc.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 7, 2016)

what is it with this site and flat earth douchebaggery?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 7, 2016)

well, when i flew to korea a few times from the states they fly up through canada, through alaska, down russia...kinda like an upsidedown U... cuz if you flew straigh itd take forever .. they fly to the curvature of the earth

just like when i deployed to Afghanistan from Colorado springs... they fly us to Maine, then to Shannon , Ireland , ito germany, to Kyrgystan (sp) into Afghanistan

the earth is round people ..put the pipe down cuz ur foggin ur minds


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 7, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> One of the oldest proofs of the Earth's shape can be seen from the ground and occurs during every lunar eclipse. The geometry of a lunar eclipse has been known since ancient Greece. When a full Moon occurs in the plane of Earth's orbit, the Moon slowly moves through Earth's shadow. Every time that shadow is seen, its edge is round. The only solid that always projects a round shadow is a sphere.


didn't we allll go over this just a lil earlier?
man... I feel the urge to redo it all, but i'm afraid it's just a joke...
gotta be...
last time it ended up being a "jesus" talk...
yay


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 16, 2016)

It's flat and that's a fact. Here is an accurate depiction of Spacetime from the beginning of this year till the Spring Equinox. 



Hour hand points to World time.
Best viewed in slow motion. You can download here.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 16, 2016)

It can't be flat..where would these people live then..duh!! http://www.thenewearth.org/InnerEarth.html


The Inner Earth & Realm of Aghartha








Flat earth...PFFTTT..everyone knows it's hollow..

I found a copy of Admiral Byrd's personal accounts of his expedition, in his own words, printed in 1949, in my attic. Figures i pulled it out to read and can't figure out where i put it. I wanted to see if there was any mention of this stuff.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 16, 2016)

proud to say i made it through.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2016)

flat earth bs is to undermine all those that ask genuine questions, eg the 911 official story was a physics holiday imo lots of anomalies, so call them all flat earthers and laugh at them, distracting rational people from an alternative view, and labelling them nuts, tin foil hat wearers... flat earthers...breatharians kinda territiory


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2016)

here are some cast iron proofs we live on a spherical planet lol cant believe im doing this, 1) eg in the summer in the northern hemisphere we have a clear night and day time-interval pattern which approximates as we approach the equator, consistent with the conventional theory, 2) light travels at 300,000 kms so a flat earth would be illuminated continuously with a circulating sun, this does not happen, 3) for the earth to be flat would cause massive gravitic forces trying to make it a sphere, so GTF with your flat earth bs imo


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 17, 2016)

zeddd said:


> here are some cast iron proofs we live on a spherical planet lol cant believe im doing this, 1) eg in the summer in the northern hemisphere we have a clear night and day time-interval pattern which approximates as we approach the equator, consistent with the conventional theory, 2) light travels at 300,000 kms so a flat earth would be illuminated continuously with a circulating sun, this does not happen, 3) for the earth to be flat would cause massive gravitic forces trying to make it a sphere, so GTF with your flat earth bs imo


Yeah but Jesus just makes it happen brah.. Gravity is just satan holding us down.. Lol

Yeah it's a pretty dumb theory..

However I don't think we landed on the moon.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Yeah but Jesus just makes it happen brah.. Gravity is just satan holding us down.. Lol
> 
> Yeah it's a pretty dumb theory..
> 
> However I don't think we landed on the moon.


well its just a hypothesis so unproven but needs testing, what about all those moonrocks and footprints and gold foil covered legs of that space ship, and those great photos of all that lunar walking and space suits and VAN ALLEN RADIATION BELTS, lmfao, if ya cant make it you can fake it, for most


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 17, 2016)

zeddd said:


> well its just a hypothesis so unproven but needs testing, what about all those moonrocks and footprints and gold foil covered legs of that space ship, and those great photos of all that lunar walking and space suits and VAN ALLEN RADIATION BELTS, lmfao, if ya cant make it you can fake it, for most


I got those moonrocks for 50 a G.. Lol


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> flat earth bs is to undermine all those that ask genuine questions, eg the 911 official story was a physics holiday imo lots of anomalies, so call them all flat earthers and laugh at them, distracting rational people from an alternative view, and labelling them nuts, tin foil hat wearers... flat earthers...breatharians kinda territiory


You sound just like Obama, except for the 9/11 part.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> You sound just like Obama, except for the 9/11 part.


proves my point about them linking all conspiracy theories to stupid fukin flat earthers


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> well its just a hypothesis so unproven but needs testing, what about all those moonrocks and footprints and gold foil covered legs of that space ship, and those great photos of all that lunar walking and space suits and VAN ALLEN RADIATION BELTS, lmfao, if ya cant make it you can fake it, for most


Moon rocks have been confirmed to be Petrified Wood!
Ya gold foil is so much better then tin foil.
NASA's photos have been relabelled images.
And you can take photos of images, and call them photos truthfully.
Van Allen belts are supposed to be lethal.


----------



## vro (Jan 18, 2016)

The world is flat and obama is a reptilian shapeshifter and hillary clinton wpuld make a shit president because shes a woman


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Moon rocks have been confirmed to be Petrified Wood!
> Ya gold foil is so much better then tin foil.View attachment 3588362
> NASA's photos have been relabelled images.
> And you can take photos of images, and call them photos truthfully.
> Van Allen belts are supposed to be lethal.


I was takin the piss, im English, lol, Apollo 11 was total bollox but that doesn't make the earth flat


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2016)

Science is hard...


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 25, 2016)

You can't separate space from time now matter how much they tried.
The true yearly event is not solar. It is astrological. 
The zodiac makes 360 different complete rotations in this period, or 360, 360's.
The Sun marks the day. The Moon marks the month. The 12 posts mark the year.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 25, 2016)

And we went to the moon.

You don't think Russia would have spilled the beans looooong ago? Embarrass the shit outta us? People can't keep secrets. 

The main reason these ridiculous conspiracies keep getting floated is simply a lack of scientific understanding. Of course some websites profit from the traffic... so I guess they have a reason to keep feeding the conspiracy trolls.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> And we went to the moon.
> 
> You don't think Russia would have spilled the beans looooong ago? Embarrass the shit outta us? People can't keep secrets.
> 
> The main reason these ridiculous conspiracies keep getting floated is simply a lack of scientific understanding. Of course some websites profit from the traffic... so I guess they have a reason to keep feeding the conspiracy trolls.


yeah man theyd a mentioned it on the news in between the antacid commercials


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck science. Smoke a fatty, feel good and get groovy! Flat Earth Forever...


----------



## DropWalk (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you think we could grow dank on mars like Mark Watney? 

and oswald did it.....


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 25, 2016)

DropWalk said:


> Do you think we could grow dank on mars like Mark Watney?
> 
> and oswald did it.....


What's up bro.. Yeah Colorado is pretty cool so far.. $99 dollar rec ounces all day just a 5 min drive. 
Yeah TnT is the best part of RIU..


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 26, 2016)

the world is flat and the moon is fake....ever notice that you look at the same side of the moon all the time???it is flat as well


----------



## HoLE (Jan 26, 2016)

I.m pretty sure hubble is better than a smart phone,,,,sure looks round from space,,,,as do the other planets


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 26, 2016)

just lulz 

https://livenationpresents.yahoo.com/post/138095182579/increasingly-paranoid-bob-drops-song-about-how


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> And we went to the moon.
> 
> You don't think Russia would have spilled the beans looooong ago? Embarrass the shit outta us? People can't keep secrets.
> 
> The main reason these ridiculous conspiracies keep getting floated is simply a lack of scientific understanding. Of course some websites profit from the traffic... so I guess they have a reason to keep feeding the conspiracy trolls.


I seriously SERIOUSLY would have punch myself in the face if I had an actual conversation with somebody that believed that.
I mean.. you guys don't REALLY believe that... I refuse to believe that you'd still be able to survive with that low of an intellectual competence... Figure they would have walked into traffic or played with lawnmower blades... or tried to copulate with the lightsocket of a lampshade..
Furthermore, I would be surprised that their ancestors actually made it ok to reproduce...


----------



## Commander Strax (Jan 26, 2016)

this is Kemper....looks real!


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 26, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I seriously SERIOUSLY would have punch myself in the face if I had an actual conversation with somebody that believed that.
> I mean.. you guys don't REALLY believe that... I refuse to believe that you'd still be able to survive with that low of an intellectual competence... Figure they would have walked into traffic or played with lawnmower blades... or tried to copulate with the lightsocket of a lampshade..
> Furthermore, I would be surprised that their ancestors actually made it ok to reproduce...


Designed by my ancestor. How about you?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 26, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Designed by my ancestor. How about you? View attachment 3594530


can I copulate with that?


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 26, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Designed by my ancestor. How about you? View attachment 3594530


dafuq is that?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> dafuq is that?


don't know, just wanted to see if I could stuff my cock in it


----------



## Rrog (Jan 26, 2016)

I think his ancestor did illustrations ! How freakin cool is that??

Strax that is a super cool pic ! Seriously- 

Maybe said illustrator drew that also! Sure looks good, and all


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> dafuq is that?


That's a ceiling


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> That's a ceiling


Ah I thought it was worm hole or some shit.. Have you seen the new X-Files yet? I hear at the end they find out the world is flat.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Ah I thought it was worm hole or some shit.. Have you seen the new X-Files yet? I hear at the end they find out the world is flat.


Haven't watched Tell Lie Vision in years.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Haven't watched Tell Lie Vision in years.


I'm out of beer and cigs. I'm to drunk to drive. Life sux. I just wanna be freez


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2016)

Funny how the least educated reject science the hardest.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jan 27, 2016)

If you are from Texas you might think so. lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Funny how the least educated reject science the hardest.


it's just gotta be a joke.
Everything in physics is predicated on spheres... Hell everything in LIFE is predicated on spheres, from cells, to embryos, elctrons, neutron, nucleas... it's all spheres or circular motion...
The earth wouldn't have life without the moon. and the moon rotates around the earth...
I'm resisting the urge to post my zoolander quote...
Ok... can't resist


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 27, 2016)

Walter White ain't got shit on my lab.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> it's just gotta be a joke.
> Everything in physics is predicated on spheres... Hell everything in LIFE is predicated on spheres, from cells, to embryos, elctrons, neutron, nucleas... it's all spheres or circular motion...


The simplest carbon atom is graphene and it's flat. We are carbon based. This is what's left in the ashes, it is the dust.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> The simplest carbon atom is graphene and it's flat. We are carbon based. This is what's left in the ashes, it is the dust. View attachment 3595142


you need to look at molecules my friend.
They aren't flat. just like the earth isn't.
But you aren't fooling anybody... No way you actually think the earth is flat..
that's just asinine and obtuse.
you don't NEED to look at the molecular structure of things to know this...
Look at your shadow...
look at the moon and it's stages.. the tides....
I'm only patronizing this argument out of boredom...
I refuse to believe a person can ACTUALLY believe this..


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

I don’t believe it, I know it and teach it. I have actually calculated every moon phase into my model I posted, but you were likely too ignorant.
The wise man knows himself to be a fool. The fool thinks himself to be a wise man. 
The polar bear is not just an animal. 
The heliocentric model demands a 12 hours change in light every 6 months and a completely indemonstrable and unmeasurable force as well.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

A molecule consist of multiple atoms. You need to read more thoroughly.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

The zodiac makes 360 complete revolutions in one year. That is the yearly event.
The Sun sets the day, the Moon sets the month, and the Stars set the year.
"All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players." Shakespeare


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is Spring Spacetime PST


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2016)

Dude- profound ignorance here man. Doesn't matter one shit splinter what you draw or conclude with doodles. Doesn't matter what feeble minds you've locally affected. 

It has been a reproducible fact for 400 years that this shit is round. All races of man, all political affiliations, all religions have reproduced this simple fact. 

So sorry.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

Circles are round and it's been provable for far longer than 400 years.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> I don’t believe it, I know it and teach it. I have actually calculated every moon phase into my model I posted, but you were likely too ignorant.
> The wise man knows himself to be a fool. The fool thinks himself to be a wise man.
> The polar bear is not just an animal.
> The heliocentric model demands a 12 hours change in light every 6 months and a completely indemonstrable and unmeasurable force as well.


Likely too ignorant??
Says the guy that thinks the planet is flat...
And it's not wisdom my friend.
Wisdom and knowledge are very different things.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 27, 2016)

fuck you sure shot


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Circles are round and it's been provable for far longer than 400 years.


can you explain shadows? the curve of the earth?
The sun itself.
or how about mercury or any other planet that we have..
The moon.
the tides. the length of days, seasons...
tectonic plates, the earths liquid metal core, the magnetic core which support the magnetoSPHERE...
If you TEACH this theory of yours to others, you simply should stop.

And man i'd be pissed if I were Australia... I wonder how the sun even shines down there..
Speaking of Australia... care to explain why they get to see a totally different set of stars than the northern hemiSPHERE

the oceans, the Jetstream...etc, etc.
I mean I really think you are messing with us.
Nobody could be deliberately that obtuse.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2016)

This is probably a troll hoax thread that are so common here.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 27, 2016)

Its pretty retarded we have a thread that isn't even based on modern theory anymore! Actually, the theory of a flat earth has already been proven wrong wayyyyyy back in 2400 BC and here we sit, with modern technology trying to turn a fact back into a theory lmfao


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> can you explain shadows? the curve of the earth?
> The sun itself.
> or how about mercury or any other planet that we have..
> The moon.
> ...


Funny you should mention Australia. I correlate my data with an Australian friend of mine.
There is no curve.
Lengths of days and seasons were completely mapped on my model.
Those are theories "Plate Tectonics, Liquid metal core"
We have never drilled past 8 miles.
We have one stationary point, that is North or center.
All other directions are relative.
It is a magnetic ring with North being center, or a monopole.
They don't see a different set of stars, in fact you can see Polaris from northern parts of Australia.
They can however also see outside of this ring, and witness more stars.
The Jet Stream is actually circular.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

Shadows were the first clock.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

The sun’s light works through electrolysis of water. Electrolysis of water will split inert water into highly combustible Hydrogen and Oxygen. The heat from the electrolysis would then ignite the gases or ionize the gas into plasma. Plasma generated from pure Oxygen, is yellow. From pure Nitrogen, is orange. While plasma generated from sea water Hydrogen, is blue. Any leftover Hydrogen and Oxygen would eventually coalesce into clouds, then water droplets.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is probably a troll hoax thread that are so common here.


yup.
Nobody is this stupid.
And trying to prove otherwise seems to be a fool's errand
And I love how we haven't proved that the earth has a molten core... except for umm, lava... and magma... annnd the iron contents of rocks annnd their ferrous content inside said rock which just so happens to prove the magnetosphere switching every 3 to 20 thousand yrs..
the proof is all there, and that's just the tip.
I'm not going to spend time explaining this.
I'd rather go argue defoiliating or flushing for gods sake...


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

Oxygen, Nitrogen, Sea water Hydrogen


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> The sun’s light works through electrolysis of water. Electrolysis of water will split inert water into highly combustible Hydrogen and Oxygen. The heat from the electrolysis would then ignite the gases or ionize the gas into plasma. Plasma generated from pure Oxygen, is yellow. From pure Nitrogen, is orange. While plasma generated from sea water Hydrogen, is blue. Any leftover Hydrogen and Oxygen would eventually coalesce into clouds, then water droplets.


so the sun is made from water?
Not helium and hydrogen?
This is groundbreaking.
how does the sun keep from exploding? I mean since it's not round.
Unless of course the sun is indeed round and only the planets aren't...
I mean, if a unicorn with a strap-on dildo was flying around the sun, flinging it's incandescent feces at velocities high enough for them to spontaneously combust... thus causing the entire solar systems heat and radiation...
THAT would be more believable than your theory..

I'm going to retire from this thread.
gonna go home, and lock my door after I get safely inside.

And man if water was so easily separated into hydrogen we'd ALL be driving fuel cell cars.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

If one does not account for not only curvature but also rotation of the earth when performing large scale land surveys, your traverse will never close.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2016)

Someone is giggling somewhere. Delighted that we keep replying.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> If one does not account for not only curvature but also rotation of the earth when performing large scale land surveys, your traverse will never close.


 Wrong they guide themselves with magnet and posts.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

I also happen to know a foreman in the field of land survey.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> I also happen to know a foreman in the field of land survey.


I don't understand your first response about posts and magnets but I'm a former land survey crew chief as well. Did it for about 9 years until the bubble burst back in 2008. Not claiming to know everything about the field, but I do know that you must account for curvature and rotation on large surveys. I was lucky to have a data collector that would figure and correct based on latitude and longitude.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> I don't understand your first response about posts and magnets but I'm a former land survey crew chief as well. Did it for about 9 years until the bubble burst back in 2008. Not claiming to know everything about the field, but I do know that you must account for curvature and rotation on large surveys. I was lucky to have a data collector that would figure and correct based on latitude and longitude.


 You only accounted for latitude and longitude. The only thing rotating is the sky.


----------



## 240sxing (Jan 27, 2016)

Didn't read much of this , but its simple imagine yourself walking a a small ball , there would be no flatness , but if you walk on a really big ball you would never see a curve in the horizon.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

There is no curve to measure. Only inclinations and declinations


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

240sxing said:


> Didn't read much of this , but its simple imagine yourself walking a a small ball , there would be no flatness , but if you walk on a really big ball you would never see a curve in the horizon.


Now imagine taking flight on said 1000mph spinning ball and landing on a straightaway LMAO.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> You only accounted for latitude and longitude. The only thing rotating is the sky.


Heck, even long range shooters must account for the rotation of the earth. I believe it's called the corealis effect? You shoot at something a mile or more away, if you don't account for the rotation of the earth (as well as several other factors ) you will miss.

I'm not going to try to persuade you. My grandpa on my dad's side died believing that the earth is flat and the moon landings were fake.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2016)

This thread is awesome. Just... wow... 5 star stupid...


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 27, 2016)

It's all real to me goddammit


----------



## Rrog (Jan 27, 2016)

Silly


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

budlover13 said:


> Heck, even long range shooters must account for the rotation of the earth. I believe it's called the corealis effect? You shoot at something a mile or more away, if you don't account for the rotation of the earth (as well as several other factors ) you will miss.
> 
> I'm not going to try to persuade you. My grandpa on my dad's side died believing that the earth is flat and the moon landings were fake.


A bullet travelling for seconds has to account for something never calculated into flight paths of airliners or landing strips? Ridiculous.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> A bullet travelling for seconds has to account for something never calculated into flight paths of airliners or landing strips? Ridiculous.


Here.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coriolis_force


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

That's the effect yes. But your claim is based on this.
" The claim is made that in the Falklands in WW I, the British failed to correct their sights for the southern hemisphere, and so missed their targets. John Edensor Littlewood (1953)."


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> That's the effect yes. But your claim is based on this.
> " The claim is made that in the Falklands in WW I, the British failed to correct their sights for the southern hemisphere, and so missed their targets. John Edensor Littlewood (1953)."


Lol.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 27, 2016)

Hilarious how people just recite and report a claim made by a failure 60+ years ago. Still your effect fails to be demonstrated at airports or by skydivers. But, if a general blames his miscalculation on an imaginary variable, that's concrete evidence to the contrary?


----------



## haulinbass (Jan 28, 2016)

sooo evolution doesnt exist? and were in some truman like dome while some god like creature watches us. and the illuminatti are keeping it all underwraps..... did i miss how bigfoot is involved, he shot jfk right.
i tried looking into this shit but to many blast in their religious fundamentalisim, and claim it as scientific fact.
so what are we waking up from, whats the reasoning and why the hell does it make a difference if we only live for 80 years? what have you gained from your knowledge?
every video on youtube on this shit only asks questions, then replys to its own question not with an answer but a statement like see this is proof with no actual reference to what the fuck their point is.
the only true facts is we really dont know shit about anything, what we know is constantly changing too our enviroment.
go to antartica and prove your theory if you believe in it so much


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 28, 2016)

haulinbass said:


> sooo evolution doesnt exist? and were in some truman like dome while some god like creature watches us. and the illuminatti are keeping it all underwraps..... did i miss how bigfoot is involved, he shot jfk right.
> i tried looking into this shit but to many blast in their religious fundamentalisim, and claim it as scientific fact.
> so what are we waking up from, whats the reasoning and why the hell does it make a difference if we only live for 80 years? what have you gained from your knowledge?
> every video on youtube on this shit only asks questions, then replys to its own question not with an answer but a statement like see this is proof with no actual reference to what the fuck their point is.
> ...


I understand your frustration. No, there is no dome above us, but the vanishing point will give this illusion and lead to that false conclusion.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 28, 2016)

This is a map of the sky from National Geographic 30+ years ago.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 28, 2016)

We live on a flat earth.
Our governments do not represent us (the majority) and never have.
Science is a process of investigation, the scientific establishment is a monopoly on that information.
Nasa is an extension of military.
There are NO laws or have there ever been, that require our authority's to tell truth to us. It is our faith in their morality, which keeps their position over us. The every day working person is too busy with the mundane to lift his head up look around and ask questions. So we fall back to the crux of our established authority's to answer these questions for us. Not wanting to be labelled or ostracized by societal peer pressure, a person conforms.
But ask yourself who sets, what is societal norms? Infact what actually IS society? I know the answer but it is abitter pill to swallow. We were meant to live nomadically, free to cultivate our own lands. Society is a mechanism of control over us. Societal 'norms' are made by the media. Our education is given to us from our schools.Schools and the educational system are governmental instruments. Culture, colour,race,sex,age are just some of the angles that are exploited to divide us psychologically from each other. Division and conquer was a strategy used before the term was ever written in a book. Our histories ARE A FABRICATION.
We are indoctrinated to belive we need society, we don't fucking NEED society, society is mental illness. Society is keeping up with the jonese, survival of the wealthiest, dog eat dog. We NEED peace and to love our neighbour not a Toyota Yaris because its economical when driving into the city to meet your chums for a wine spritzer.Lol
But knowing this and wanting positive change does not mean that I want to go back to the stone age.


----------



## haulinbass (Jan 28, 2016)

*.

So with an antenna height of 5 1/2 feet above the ground and assuming there are no obstructions and the ground between you and the horizon is perfectly flat, then it is 2.9 miles before the curvature of the Earth starts to take effect on your signal strength at the level of the horizon! It does not account for any higher angle radiation coming from your antenna that may be "seen" by a much taller antenna such as on a tall tower standing beyond the horizon. It acts much like you were aiming a laser beam or spot light toward the horizon rather than a radio wave. The result is like a straight and level line from your antenna to the start of the curvature of the Earth.

At any distance beyond that 2.9 miles, your signal is attenuated rapidly due to the Earth being in the way of your signal. Again, this is assuming that the "other" station antenna is "below" the horizon from your. 

Click the "Clear" button to start over if you make a mistake or if you want to do other height calculations...have fun!*
*

"Wait a minute, I'm not sure I understand! I can hit a repeater 10 miles away with my HT..how can this be if I am holding my HT at the 5 1/2 foot level standing on the ground in my front yard?"

Just remember that if your antenna IS in fact at 5 1/2 feet, then a repeater antenna may be at 50 to 1000 feet or more above the flat ground beyond the horizon! The much higher repeater antenna increases the line of sight distance between your "station" and the repeater antenna tremendously! This is because it "sees" over your horizon in your direction from it.
*


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 28, 2016)

Plato's allegory of the cave has come to fruition.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 28, 2016)

I have walkie-talkies that work for 20+ miles..


----------



## 8/10 (Jan 28, 2016)

I suggest anyone that has doubts about the earth being round, to test it out for themselves. Do the observations, do the math, do the science and you'll have a conclusion you can trust 100%. The earth is right under your feet and you can actually go outside and measure it instead of doing your research on the internet. If you're not willing to do this simple experiment, calculate using basic geometry and interpret the results I wouldn't consider you to be genuinely interested in the matter at all.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

Just curious for those of you who still reply to all this nonsense. Why? When this guy is clearly so fantastically wrong, why reply?

Is it a challenge? The next best thing to slapping him? He's either a troll or mentally ill.

Haven't we all met some nutter that had a super crazy notion they were infatuated with and can't shake. Like OCD

And often this is just the tip of the iceberg into considerable underlying mental turmoil.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 28, 2016)

Mental turmoil like an overwhelming fear of change,rejection,ageing or the unknown?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 28, 2016)

This thread


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Funny you should mention Australia. I correlate my data with an Australian friend of mine.
> There is no curve.
> Lengths of days and seasons were completely mapped on my model.
> Those are theories "Plate Tectonics, Liquid metal core"
> ...


Man you got a lot to teach us. What kind of weed you smoke? And how do you grow it? Cause I thought I did alright but even my best hash is nowhere near as good as what your smoking I want some.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35411684


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

Nice article. The problem is there's math and science and analysis. And peer review. While those are solid bases for conclusion to a rational person, they are only signs of an even deeper conspiracy to those who want conspiracy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/jan/26/flat-earth-rapper-bob-neil-degrasse-tyson-diss-track

https://soundcloud.com/drtyson/flat-to-fact


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

Rapper idiot. 

This whole conspiracy thing is an interesting insight into the human mind. It has nothing to do with the physical facts, obviously. It's a delusion in the medical sense. Similar to hording, this is a disorder and not readily treated, just like hoarding. The obsessive compulsion is so deep rooted and protected. 

If you think about it, people sadly afflicted must live isolated lives on some level. Which is of course what specific conspiracy internet forums are all about. They can get together and share in the delusion. I'd imagine that brings a great deal of comfort to them, so I can see why they do it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Rapper idiot.
> 
> This whole conspiracy thing is an interesting insight into the human mind. It has nothing to do with the physical facts, obviously. It's a delusion in the medical sense. Similar to hording, this is a disorder and not readily treated, just like hoarding. The obsessive compulsion is so deep rooted and protected.
> 
> If you think about it, people sadly afflicted must live isolated lives on some level. Which is of course what specific conspiracy internet forums are all about. They can get together and share in the delusion. I'd imagine that brings a great deal of comfort to them, so I can see why they do it.


My biggest reason for replying to this thread, is because he claims to TEACH this... thus diluting the already, very, weak collective intellect of mankind... Indoctrinate people with false ideas and notions, and that's a hop, skip, and a jump from "Heaven's Gate"
people with not enough intellectual prowess and a desire to follow someone that uses multisyllabic words to confuse them...
Gangmembers, militia, cultists.. are the same way... you usually will have somebody smart, but crazy, leading the feebleminded...
Charles Manson, Adolf Hilter, are more examples.
Even some countries fall prey to this phenomena.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, I saw the "teach" word, too. Immediately I had visions of this dope sitting in front of a bunch of children, with their parents insisting they listen to his buffoonery. 

I expect, however, he's not teaching anybody other than some passerby being polite to him


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Yeah, I saw the "teach" word, too. Immediately I had visions of this dope sitting in front of a bunch of children, with their parents insisting they listen to his buffoonery.
> 
> I expect, however, he's not teaching anybody other than some passerby being polite to him


heh, he's this guy at the bus stop.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

The delusion prohibits the effects of facts. Facts that run counter to the delusion are quickly labeled non-fact. Doesn't matter. The delusion must be protected


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 28, 2016)

That's right, these are just paranoid delusions of a madman.
Go back to sleep.
In a world full of crazy people, to be normal is insane.

"A time will come when the whole world will go mad. And to anyone who is not mad they will say: 'You are mad, for you are not like us.'" - St. Anthony the Great


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

This is the typical reaction on any of these conspiracy threads. It's part of the protection of the delusion. People who don't agree simply have closed minds and eyes and therefore can't see. It's the Emperors New Clothes scenario. 

Facts are irrelevant when protecting the deep rooted delusion. Not looking to insult at this point. This is the reality of your position. I can understand how this makes one anxious and that leads to even further entrenchment. 

Our arguing isn't helping you, in other words. We're likely making you dig deeper


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is the typical reaction on any of these conspiracy threads. It's part of the protection of the delusion. People who don't agree simply have closed minds and eyes and therefore can't see. It's the Emperors New Clothes scenario.
> 
> Facts are irrelevant when protecting the deep rooted delusion. Not looking to insult at this point. This is the reality of your position. I can understand how this makes one anxious and that leads to even further entrenchment.
> 
> Our arguing isn't helping you, in other words. We're likely making you dig deeper


Sad how you have reflected your position onto me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is the typical reaction on any of these conspiracy threads. It's part of the protection of the delusion. People who don't agree simply have closed minds and eyes and therefore can't see. It's the Emperors New Clothes scenario.
> 
> Facts are irrelevant when protecting the deep rooted delusion. Not looking to insult at this point. This is the reality of your position. I can understand how this makes one anxious and that leads to even further entrenchment.
> 
> Our arguing isn't helping you, in other words. We're likely making you dig deeper


+rep, Rrog. I liked you before, but I think I'm falling in love with you. You go, dude...


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

Where's Pinny at a time like this?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Where's Pinny at a time like this?


wasn't he banned?
along with a bunch of others?
pin, anzohaze, yessica..


----------



## Rrog (Jan 28, 2016)

I knew about Pin. Didn't realize others, too.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I knew about Pin. Didn't realize others, too.


yuup.. hence the "quiet" toke n talk


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It can't be flat..where would these people live then..duh!! http://www.thenewearth.org/InnerEarth.html
> 
> 
> The Inner Earth & Realm of Aghartha
> ...


its next to that zippo lighter I lost


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2016)

im finding it fukin hilarious tbh and I also believe his arguments should be challenged rather than his person attacked because he holds contrary views, I wanna see a picture of the edge


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ... I also believe his arguments should be challenged rather than his person attacked because he holds contrary views...


I agree not to attack the person, any more than you'd attack them for stuttering. I think it's important to see this as a real mental disorder. I've been thinking about this in more depth. Think about some of these shocking conspiracy theories. You see many people across socio-economic lines, various education levels, single people, family people... it's all over. It's a human mental condition of some sort. If you have one of these annoying conspiracy fixations, it's going to start to define you to others, and that's likely to lead to typical loneliness and partial isolation. This is an uncomfortable thing to bear. And like starts grouping with like, even if only on some conspiracy forum online. Maybe an occasional regional meeting or book signing. People who share the particular delusion will clearly congregate, share and grow the delusion. 

At this point, as I see this for what it really is, it's clear that arguing the facts isn't creating progress. It might be fun to wrestle and slap the guy around, but in the end this type of mentality can't be shamed into acceptance. There is an amazing amount of energy being deployed to protect the delusion, and systematically abandoning science to offer counter arguments. Anything to protect the delusion.

I find this fascinating all of a sudden.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> That's right, these are just paranoid delusions of a madman.
> Go back to sleep.
> In a world full of crazy people, to be normal is insane.
> 
> "A time will come when the whole world will go mad. And to anyone who is not mad they will say: 'You are mad, for you are not like us.'" - St. Anthony the Great


I'm not the most sane person in the world but I have yet to see any real evidence of a flat world only of a round one and honestly what good can come from telling us the world is round?? That has got to be the dumbest conspiracy theory ever NASA don't get all that much money not like the military. If it is all a hoax then what is the fucking point?? I still won't believe in Christianity


----------



## zeddd (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I agree not to attack the person, any more than you'd attack them for stuttering. I think it's important to see this as a real mental disorder. I've been thinking about this in more depth. Think about some of these shocking conspiracy theories. You see many people across socio-economic lines, various education levels, single people, family people... it's all over. It's a human mental condition of some sort. If you have one of these annoying conspiracy fixations, it's going to start to define you to others, and that's likely to lead to typical loneliness and partial isolation. This is an uncomfortable thing to bear. And like starts grouping with like, even if only on some conspiracy forum online. Maybe an occasional regional meeting or book signing. People who share the particular delusion will clearly congregate, share and grow the delusion.
> 
> At this point, as I see this for what it really is, it's clear that arguing the facts isn't creating progress. It might be fun to wrestle and slap the guy around, but in the end this type of mentality can't be shamed into acceptance. There is an amazing amount of energy being deployed to protect the delusion, and systematically abandoning science to offer counter arguments. Anything to protect the delusion.
> 
> I find this fascinating all of a sudden.


I by linking all so called conspiracy theories with flat earth belief, I think you are falling into the trap set by the flatearther, make a mockery of of all non mainstream beliefs and link them to a Straw Man argument of which flat earth is king


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2016)

It's a bonafide mental condition is my only point. I used to feel annoyance. Now I feel sympathy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I agree not to attack the person, any more than you'd attack them for stuttering. I think it's important to see this as a real mental disorder. I've been thinking about this in more depth. Think about some of these shocking conspiracy theories. You see many people across socio-economic lines, various education levels, single people, family people... it's all over. It's a human mental condition of some sort. If you have one of these annoying conspiracy fixations, it's going to start to define you to others, and that's likely to lead to typical loneliness and partial isolation. This is an uncomfortable thing to bear. And like starts grouping with like, even if only on some conspiracy forum online. Maybe an occasional regional meeting or book signing. People who share the particular delusion will clearly congregate, share and grow the delusion.
> 
> At this point, as I see this for what it really is, it's clear that arguing the facts isn't creating progress. It might be fun to wrestle and slap the guy around, but in the end this type of mentality can't be shamed into acceptance. There is an amazing amount of energy being deployed to protect the delusion, and systematically abandoning science to offer counter arguments. Anything to protect the delusion.
> 
> I find this fascinating all of a sudden.


This view is very interesting, and you are compassionate. Ime, these people share a strange mix of traits; under-educated, ignorant, confident and arrogant. They seek an easy path to form a pseudo self-esteem; our small secret club of enlightened members who put in very little effort know more than all the mainstream educated sheep with their thousands of hours of rigorous study. Even though it's the latter camp's math and theories that have given the world all of it's accomplishments and values that the former camp uses daily. WTF? I view this phenomena as laziness more than mental illness (although now you've got me thinking that laziness IS a form of mental illness). You are absolutely right that using our tools of logic, reason and evidence is usually useless. As Sam Harris states,“If someone doesn't value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide to prove that they should value it? If someone doesn’t value logic, what logical argument could you provide to show the importance of logic?” I don't participate in an oppositional stance against these folks as much as I used to, especially when learned others are already fighting the good fight. Although their (pseudo) self esteem seems tied to their erroneous beliefs, I'd argue that it's really their self esteem they are protecting rather than their actual beliefs, which are obviously useless. It's not us they are attempting to fool, but themselves. I don't mind these people having these ideas, it's the arrogant, blustery certainty with little to no mettle behind it that bothers me. If they kept it to themselves I'd have no problem, but when they attempt to spread that shit in public forums, it bothers me. Mainly because it is possible to spread that diseased thinking to laymen who don't know any better. 

Public ridicule seems to be a great tool for preventing the spread of really bad ideas, to the benefit of everyone. For example, there are people who believe Elvis is still alive, but one rarely hears this belief stated publicly. Why? Because one pays an immediate price for such a declaration. Imagine this belief stated at a job interview, or a first date, or at a party. The person stating this tripe would be openly laughed at, with no real concern of hurting the person's feelings or disrupting their mental state. While this would probably have little chance of effecting the erroneous belief, it keeps it deep in the shadows, away from infecting others. It is fascinating that there is a strong correlation between incompetence and arrogant certainty. It is widely known as the Dunning-Kruger effect. Check it out -


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 29, 2016)

Penis


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 29, 2016)

It's amazing I just started this to troll around and y'all have kept alive this long..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> It's amazing I just started this to troll around and y'all have kept alive this long..


are you truly amazed though?
NOTHING in the toke n talk section suprises me anymore...
Stoners are like ping pong balls.. our topics get knocked back and forth, with no direction perceivable.
In fact, when you really think about it, this topic has remained fairly cohesive, considering it's participants (myself included)
I mean your x-files thread went from x-files, to boobs, to nfl playoffs, back to boobs (my contribution), and then to bobs burgers.
So...
I think this thread is pretty cohesive indeed


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2016)

I missed the boobs???? How'd that happen?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I missed the boobs???? How'd that happen?


there wasn't pics... I just was referring to the reference...
Californication... and it's spec-friggin-tacular booballicios-ness
man... like the top two pairs of the best boobs on the planet were in that show...
Whoever was responsible for the casting.... man... talk about a tough job...
THIS girl...
Fuuuck...
and I like em smaller but hotdamn...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I missed the boobs???? How'd that happen?


google eva amurri topless
And of COURSE she is Italian...


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3596651 View attachment 3596652 View attachment 3596643


Man... more doesn't EQUAL better...
Besides... I only got two hands...
And "which" cleavage am I supposed to stick my... mumble...mumble...


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 29, 2016)

One of the stupidest things I've ever watched..


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2016)

Tyler's video is very interesting. The concept of "competence" - the lack of connection. Makes a lot of sense and I think very germane to the convo at large. 

Thanks a lot for posting that 

Again, though - this would support the notion that there's a underlying problem that not all people have / face. The video mentions that exposure to some schooling in that area helps, and that would lead one to conclude that there's a direct link between this dysfunction and education. 

Not sure that's always the key. I think of the college prof who was just fired for harassing Sandy Hook parents. He's educated and obviously delusional. So while education can cast light into the darkness, there seems to be something else happening. 

Really reminds me of OCD. There's a compulsion that is unignorable to those afflicted. 

Interesting


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Tyler's video is very interesting. The concept of "competence" - the lack of connection. Makes a lot of sense and I think very germane to the convo at large.
> 
> Thanks a lot for posting that
> 
> ...


yo man.. wheres the love for the boobage info?!
hahaha
I mean i'm an atheist, but GOD blessed that girl


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2016)

Lol!!!

GMM- when you say atheist, in your view is there anything aside from the physical / biological in the way of some other energy - call it what you will.

I'm just curious because many say atheist but also have a thought about karma or ESP etc


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im finding it fukin hilarious tbh and I also believe his arguments should be challenged rather than his person attacked because he holds contrary views, I wanna see a picture of the edge


dude HOW friggin scary would THAT shit be?
To peer down off the edge of the planet?!
I'd imagine it to be like the Niagara falls only endless


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> GMM- when you say atheist, in your view is there anything aside from the physical / biological in the way of some other energy - call it what you will.
> 
> I'm just curious because many say atheist but also have a thought about karma or ESP etc


There are many things that man doesn't understand, and i'd be arrogant and ignorant if I pretended to, what I can safely say, is that there isn't a religion that I identify with.
I like to think of the lichen that live on rock in the artic, struggling to survive each and every day, and for what?
If I were a lichen i'd wanna kill myself, the idea of a life on a rock and living for hundreds of yrs, simply for the WILL TO LIVE.
The power to keep on keeping on is amazing to me, and humans are no exception.
I believe in factual things like science and evolution. Those are easily understandable to me.
Religion is simply not.
The problem with humans is our brains developed enough to where some of us have manifested quite the story...
But under no circumstance do I claim to KNOW...
Which is why i'm faithless.


----------



## Rrog (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't have a religious affiliation at all, however I believe there is a consciousness outside of what we perceive as physical. So not sure if I'd call myself an atheist, agnostic, spiritual, or what. Just curious! Thanks!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> GMM- when you say atheist, in your view is there anything aside from the physical / biological in the way of some other energy - call it what you will.
> 
> I'm just curious because many say atheist but also have a thought about karma or ESP etc


you ever read this book?
I FIRMLY believe everyone on the planet should read this.
DAMN good book.
And good writing style too.
I'm a writer so that shit means something to me.
I feel I know ya enough t o say that your personality would probably enjoy the book.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I don't have a religious affiliation at all, however I believe there is a consciousness outside of what we perceive as physical. So not sure if I'd call myself an atheist, agnostic, spiritual, or what. Just curious! Thanks!


I was "born" and indoctrinated as a Christian.
Knowledge led me "astray".
Or the devil, one of the two.
Anyways, i'm closing shop my friend.
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## SunnyJim (Jan 30, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This view is very interesting, and you are compassionate. Ime, these people share a strange mix of traits; under-educated, ignorant, confident and arrogant. They seek an easy path to form a pseudo self-esteem; our small secret club of enlightened members who put in very little effort know more than all the mainstream educated sheep with their thousands of hours of rigorous study. Even though it's the latter camp's math and theories that have given the world all of it's accomplishments and values that the former camp uses daily. WTF? I view this phenomena as laziness more than mental illness (although now you've got me thinking that laziness IS a form of mental illness). You are absolutely right that using our tools of logic, reason and evidence is usually useless. As Sam Harris states,“If someone doesn't value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide to prove that they should value it? If someone doesn’t value logic, what logical argument could you provide to show the importance of logic?” I don't participate in an oppositional stance against these folks as much as I used to, especially when learned others are already fighting the good fight. Although their (pseudo) self esteem seems tied to their erroneous beliefs, I'd argue that it's really their self esteem they are protecting rather than their actual beliefs, which are obviously useless. It's not us they are attempting to fool, but themselves. I don't mind these people having these ideas, it's the arrogant, blustery certainty with little to no mettle behind it that bothers me. If they kept it to themselves I'd have no problem, but when they attempt to spread that shit in public forums, it bothers me. Mainly because it is possible to spread that diseased thinking to laymen who don't know any better.
> 
> Public ridicule seems to be a great tool for preventing the spread of really bad ideas, to the benefit of everyone. For example, there are people who believe Elvis is still alive, but one rarely hears this belief stated publicly. Why? Because one pays an immediate price for such a declaration. Imagine this belief stated at a job interview, or a first date, or at a party. The person stating this tripe would be openly laughed at, with no real concern of hurting the person's feelings or disrupting their mental state. While this would probably have little chance of effecting the erroneous belief, it keeps it deep in the shadows, away from infecting others. It is fascinating that there is a strong correlation between incompetence and arrogant certainty. It is widely known as the Dunning-Kruger effect. Check it out -


Dunning-Kruger, super interesting. These patterns emerge frequently. Although not always, poor use of grammar is usually the first sign of a poorly constructed argument.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> dude HOW friggin scary would THAT shit be?
> To peer down off the edge of the planet?!
> I'd imagine it to be like the Niagara falls only endless


yeah man the edge would be like walking to the shoreline looking down and seeing stars, fukin trippy


----------



## 8/10 (Jan 30, 2016)

flatland is real


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> dude HOW friggin scary would THAT shit be?
> To peer down off the edge of the planet?!
> I'd imagine it to be like the Niagara falls only endless



It would be VERY difficult to get to the edge of a flat planet (if such a planet were possible), the gravity would be immense at the edges...


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> im finding it fukin hilarious tbh and I also believe his arguments should be challenged rather than his person attacked because he holds contrary views, I wanna see a picture of the edge


I don't claim to know what's beyond, what has already been mapped. But, it is likely a vast and cold distance between this atomic center to the next, if there is one.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 30, 2016)

How does water not spill out of lakes? That is one thing that is a little confusing.

And what about those long range lazer test that showed no curvature?


----------



## 8/10 (Jan 30, 2016)

There is an element of "anything is possible" logic to these flatlanders that I think is very relevant to understanding their psyche. It has become a sort of mental plague in modern times to believe that when the odds are against something, that something is gonna win. Propagated mostly by TV where people are constantly bombarded with "the doctors told me I had 3 months to live. That was 20 years ago..." and miracle based plot-endings where the underdog wins against all odds, i.e. someone becomes famous even though "everyone told me I was never going to make it" etc. This condition should have a name.

oh, well sure, water stays in the lakes because gravity pulls everything towards the center of the earth like a magnet. I don't know about the lazers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jan 31, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> How does water not spill out of lakes? That is one thing that is a little confusing.
> 
> And what about those long range lazer test that showed no curvature?


man u need to link that pier reviewed science so we can all see that lasers say the world is flat im hoping im wrong tbh this idea of the edge has me helping my high


----------



## Trousers (Jan 31, 2016)

sure shot posted 4 posts above you Big Guy


----------



## Sure Shot (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't claim to know what's beyond, what has already been mapped. But, it is likely a vast and cold distance between this atomic center to the next, if there is one.

Had to reupload video with different audio


----------



## Rrog (Jan 31, 2016)

Must feel good to talk amongst those who share your view. Not sure how fun it is to come back here and battle. Not sure why you do.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 1, 2016)

Why dafuq does the moon not rotate like everything else does in the universe?

Gravity is a cool concept and shit. But I still except our moon to rotate just a little bit. But no that fuck never moves. 


Lolz 

Am I trolling or just full tarded?


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 1, 2016)

What if nascar turned left???


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Why dafuq does the moon not rotate like everything else does in the universe?
> 
> Gravity is a cool concept and shit. But I still except our moon to rotate just a little bit. But no that fuck never moves.
> 
> ...


it does spin on its axis man but just 1 revolution per orbit of the earth, lots of interesting anomalies re the moon, its got uneven gravity, its craters are shallow, its rock dates older than the earth...seismic data is a bit weird. it has a circular orbit, it appears exactly the same size as the sun to an observer on earth, then there are pulsars one has an interval of just over a millisecond and lies from earth perspective at one radian from saggitarius A ie the galactic centre, like it was put there


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ..its rock dates older than the earth...


Citation? 

Wouldn't this conflict with the widely accepted theory that the moon was formed from the debris caused by a massive impact to Earth?


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2016)

the fact that the moon rock is older than earth doesnt conflict with the narrative which is earth was hit by massive body and the moon is the ejecta contains some of both rocks and also its circular orbit rather than an elliptical one as would be expected if the earth caught the moon in its gravity well


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the fact that the moon rock is older than earth doesnt conflict with the narrative which is earth was hit by massive body and the moon is the ejecta contains some of both rocks and also its circular orbit rather than an elliptical one as would be expected if the earth caught the moon in its gravity well


Sorry, I must have misunderstood you. I thought the suggestion was that the moon is older than the earth. My bad.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the fact that the moon rock is older than earth doesnt conflict with the narrative which is earth was hit by massive body and the moon is the ejecta contains some of both rocks and also its circular orbit rather than an elliptical one as would be expected if the earth caught the moon in its gravity well


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 1, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


>


I knew she was hiding something. Far too dismissive about how much time she really had in front of the cameras. The perfect foil.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I knew she was hiding something. Far too dismissive about how much time she really had in front of the cameras. The perfect foil.


Little does sweet mama brown know that I actually did have the time for that.

How presumptuous of her!


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2016)

btw is the moon also supposed to be flat to flat earthers?


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 1, 2016)

Moon rocks, huh? Fake, http://phys.org/news/2009-09-moon-fake.html


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 1, 2016)

They are wooden stones. Or, "Woden" stones. But, that's a whole nother story.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 1, 2016)

There have been many reports of people seeing through the moon at times of low luminosity.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 1, 2016)

Subbed


This is gonna be a nominee for Thread of the Year.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It would be VERY difficult to get to the edge of a flat planet (if such a planet were possible), the gravity would be immense at the edges...


would it be?
I mean that's sorta something that should be constant no?
Oh wait, are you referring to the centrifugal force?
cuz then, hells yea... i'd be living at the equator.. or umm the uh.. um.. center of the world.. Where would that be, by the way?
Course discussing/theorizing that is a lil difficult...
And since the elliptical pattern of the earth is the way it is, I often wonder if the "flat" earth is on it's side... And whats causing our gravity?...
I'm not arguing anymore, im genuinely curious as to what you guys think?
And the sun is still round right? or is that flat too?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> There have been many reports of people seeing through the moon at times of low luminosity. View attachment 3598831


That's hilarious..
Had to "like" that one..


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2016)

It's amazing how far the delusion is protected. That's the only newsworthy thing here. 

The premise is crazy yet look how far one can go to defend the absurd.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 1, 2016)

Even Einstein said (paraphrase) "to think of the Earth as moving, is like being in a wagon and thinking the street moves". We know it's not moving, but only appears to be so, and can still be used to describe the events witnessed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Even Einstein said (paraphrase) "to think of the Earth as moving, is like being in a wagon and thinking the street moves". We know it's not moving, but only appears to be so, and can still be used to describe the events witnessed.


I fairly certain you are paraphrasing and not understanding...
The theory of relativity pretty much contradicts the idea of a flat earth
I really hope you aren't implying that Einstein backed any theory about the earth being flat.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Moon rocks, huh? Fake, http://phys.org/news/2009-09-moon-fake.html


the first bit of real science you've posted, are you coming round? Ive seen this b4 lol its another nail in the Apollo lie but not conclusive, I was explaining the accepted paradigm and the accepted science of the moon but the anomalies indicate another possibility as you have demonstrated with the lignite moonrock, but flat earth is just trolling unless you can discuss the edge....


----------



## zeddd (Feb 1, 2016)

the gravity at the edge would be fkin unreal, mass is a function of gravity so the greater the mass we are standing on the more heavy we would feel, in a flat earth scenario we are being influenced by the mass directly beneath our feet so dunno how flat the disc is but say few hundred miles or is it thinner, (I will never know this answer) so 1 g is from say 200 miles of bedrock (what about the sideways gravity lol ), if u stand on the edge you will be under the pull of 12 000 miles of bedrock or 60 g


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> the gravity at the edge would be fkin unreal, mass is a function of gravity so the greater the mass we are standing on the more heavy we would feel, in a flat earth scenario we are being influenced by the mass directly beneath our feet so dunno how flat the disc is but say few hundred miles or is it thinner, (I will never know this answer) so 1 g is from say 200 miles of bedrock (what about the sideways gravity lol ), if u stand on the edge you will be under the pull of 12 000 miles of bedrock or 60 g


AND centrifugal force..
Course if the earth was thin, it's mass would be MUCH less, the core of the planet is where a LOT of our mass is, molten metal is damn dense...
Ahhh... this is totally a pointless discussion.. but I find it entertaining at the least...


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2016)

Are we entertaining the moon landing hoax now? Jesus h Christ


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Moon rocks, huh? Fake, http://phys.org/news/2009-09-moon-fake.html


So the diplomatic faux-pas of donating a counterfeit moon rock to a museum implies the entire mission was faked? 

Quite the leap you've made there, friend. Let's stick to one absurd conspiracy at a time.

Tell me more about the edge of this flat earth we're standing on.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Are we entertaining the moon landing hoax now? Jesus h Christ


Dude, where have you been? There are many more members here that support the idea of a moon landing hoax than flat Earth. Check it -

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-it-possible-that-nasa-faked-the-moon-landing.885189/

That thread is fucking hilarious, especially the last few pages. I suggest reading it on the toilet...


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2016)

The best part is, the furious googling by flat earth proponents is supported by technology that literally would not function if not for relativity.

How about them apples? 

???


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2016)

Facts? We're talking conspiracy. We don't need no steeenking facts


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 1, 2016)

Gravity is a myth. Here is a simple explanation of Einstein's relativity.
This man is keeping up with the apparent motion of the shore relative to his position.
Once he falls off "the wagon", he'll realize the Earth wasn't moving.
Einstein


----------



## Rrog (Feb 1, 2016)

Hahahahaha! This shit is just too fucking rich!! Lol!! 

You must be the lonliest guy on the block dude. You are so out there twisted. Is there no help available? Ever talk to a professional? This is no way conducive to a profession, relationships, etc. I mean, who the hell could last an hour in the car with you? This shit is so completely stupid as to be downright offensive to the listener.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Trousers (Feb 2, 2016)

you are a fucking idiot sure shot


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2016)

Shit. The only flatlander theory still enjoying widespread acceptance is the one in everybody's growroom... but mine.

But I'm a heretic.


----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 2, 2016)

Minions are disappointed in this thread


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

It's really sad and enlightening. This thread has given me insight into the afflicted mind. 

There's actually quite a bit of study on this already. Those afflicted feel it's everyone else who can't see. Facts are omitted, anectodal stories become "facts."


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

my earth is flat


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Hahahaha! Finally a flat world!!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Gravity is a myth. Here is a simple explanation of Einstein's relativity.
> This man is keeping up with the apparent motion of the shore relative to his position.
> Once he falls off "the wagon", he'll realize the Earth wasn't moving.
> Einstein


hes holding the oar or whatever it is in place and walking the boat. have you never been on a boat? do you not know how water works?.. did you spend a lonely night lost in youtube and decide you are the master of this subject? 





i dont get it.. gravity a myth? jump off a building and see which way gravity takes you


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 2, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Gravity is a myth. Here is a simple explanation of Einstein's relativity.
> This man is keeping up with the apparent motion of the shore relative to his position.
> Once he falls off "the wagon", he'll realize the Earth wasn't moving.
> Einstein


may I pleeeeeeease have a clone of whatever it is that you are growing?
I'm willing to trade...
And I got me some good genetics too, but I fear NOTHING in my lineup is nearly strong enough for me to rethink gravity..
ok, so I got pineapple hashplant (two fantastic phenos), a nice tranquil elephantiser, my own strain I made from a couple generations of dabbling with a lemon og and the "white"... mmmmm..
a madjackberry...
got some huckleberry des tars, pink lotus, dank zappa...blue frost, superjack...purple paralysis
c'mon man... whatever you want, i'll trade.I GOTTA have what you're having...

Like the Meg Ryan quote in "when harry met sally"
"i'll have what she's having"


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Keep in mind this is a well documented mental illness, so don't be too harsh. It's frustrating on one level since it's just so bizarrely whacked, but that's the illness.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

Priceless! That representation of relativity comes from the days of Einstein, specifically 1923. And I'm the one who's lost.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

No ones listening to your silliness dude. However, everyone's talking about the mental illness. You get this, right? No one's debating the bizarre with you. They are curious about your dysfunction.

What is a little strange is your repeated attempts to put your strangeness out there. Like the fat guy at the gym who walks all over the locker room naked. Shaves, shits and dries specifically so people are forced to see him. You're showing the same strange exhibitionist behavior.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

And Venus orbits the Sun, right?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, man. It does. Proven since forever. But I can see that this fact gets in the way of your delusion.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> No ones listening to your silliness dude. However, everyone's talking about the mental illness. You get this, right? No one's debating the bizarre with you. They are curious about your dysfunction.
> 
> What is a little strange is your repeated attempts to put your strangeness out there. Like the fat guy at the gym who walks all over the locker room naked. Shaves, shits and dries specifically so people are forced to see him. You're showing the same strange exhibitionist behavior.


lol man u cant call him mentally ill then kick him in the face


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Didn't kick him in the face. Simply pointing out that his behavior is seen as very odd and unwelcomed. Like the fat guy jiggling his jewels in the locker room.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Didn't kick him in the face. Simply pointing out that his behavior is seen as very odd and unwelcomed. Like the fat guy jiggling his jewels in the locker room.


Maybe. But you don't need to be that guy, that guy who loudly berates him for not meeting with your standards for decorum or weight. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

You're right. Maybe I should listen to how there's no gravity, no orbits, no spheres, no science. I should be nicer and smile while the drivel flows.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Didn't kick him in the face. Simply pointing out that his behavior is seen as very odd and unwelcomed. Like the fat guy jiggling his jewels in the locker room.


his behaviour is polite but his ideas are unusual, why u so mad man u sounding like the nut tbh


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

Not quite.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

His ideas are more than unusual, for the record. So is the notion of a faked moon landing, Chemtrails and a few other gems.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

This map here sold in auction with other documents for over $400,000. Buyer undisclosed


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> His ideas are more than unusual, for the record. So is the notion of a faked moon landing, Chemtrails and a few other gems.


it wasn't a faked moon landing, they went to the moon, its fake Apollo programme man get ya conspiracy theories in order lol


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

ok


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

there are these things in debate from ancient greek times, now called logical fallacies, don't attack the man attack the ideas, don't ridicule the minority for the pleasure of the majority, don't set up straw man arguments etc etc, gotta love classics but the quickest way to snuff a debate is to fall in this trap imo peace


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> his behaviour is polite but his ideas are unusual, why u so mad man u sounding like the nut tbh


You are more kind than I am.
calling his ideas "unusual" is a very large understatement..
Course I suppose that's defined by your company... all perspective..
And i'd disagree with Rrog sounding like a nut... but he's my buddy so i'm not a neutral party


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

yeah u rite rorg doesn't sound too nutty lol, what I love about Americans is the first, second and fifth ammendments of your constitution, don't forget the first when dealing with flat earthers man, vaping some nice exo atm uk cheese clone only


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

Apollo 17


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Without a DOUBT, if we were all together, I'd be sharing my bud with everyone here, including sure shot. 

In the real world he wouldn't be pushing this issue as hard
In the real world I wouldn't even be listening
In the real world we're all more civil


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2016)

I believe there are differences between crackpot hokum and unpopular conclusions drawn from conjointly accepted facts. 

One has no basis in reality and therefore is useless as a guide, where the other is a product of the careful examination and understanding of the world as it is, with a mechanism for objective testing and validation built in. 

That sums up my feelings on religion and mythology as well as engineering and gardening lol


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

T T brown was one of yours absolute genius of the highest order kinda mini nikola tesla imo, as a schoolboy he dreamt of going to the stars, so he started experiments;


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

Nikola Tesla, "Today's scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality."


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

Nikola Tesla, "The scientists from Franklin to Morse were clear thinkers and did not produce erroneous theories. *The scientists of today think deeply instead of clearly. One must be sane to think clearly, but one can think deeply and be quite insane."*


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yeah u rite rorg doesn't sound too nutty lol, what I love about Americans is the first, second and fifth ammendments of your constitution, don't forget the first when dealing with flat earthers man, vaping some nice exo atm uk cheese clone only


mmmm ALL I need is a good cheese strain, and a good roadkill skunk strain, and my quest will be complete...
Well... until my attention span gets me again..


----------



## Trousers (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Keep in mind this is a well documented mental illness, so don't be too harsh. It's frustrating on one level since it's just so bizarrely whacked, but that's the illness.



I talked to a guy at a party who has the same mental illness that sure shot has.
In the first 5 minutes of knowing him he told me that he is a vegan, has no tv and that the world is flat. 
It is weird.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 2, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Nikola Tesla, "Today's scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality."


yes I totally agree, its the maths Matrix, so how do you refute *Eratosthenes experiment?*


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 2, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Nikola Tesla, "Today's scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality."


I quite agree. Math is a tool, not an end. A compass but not the destination. For that we need imagination, clear thinking- and that ever so shortchanged yet essential quality; persistence.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

And you need a flat map


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Trousers said:


> I talked to a guy at a party who has the same mental illness that sure shot has.
> In the first 5 minutes of knowing him he told me that he is a vegan, has no tv and that the world is flat.
> It is weird.


Is this true? That's crazy appropriate


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

The Tesla tidbit is fun and only true to a point. Unfortunately I'm sure it's commonly construed as Tesla's dismissal of math-based research. The apparent lack of tangibility associated with math can therefore be dismissed, as well as any associated realm of study such as quantum mechanics. Tesla would not approve of such an exploitation of his quote.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're right. Maybe I should listen to how there's no gravity, no orbits, no spheres, no science. I should be nicer and smile while the drivel flows.


Science is the art of observation. That's why you don't quite understand Tesla's quote, you don't understand the terminology. You can not call something scientific without observation. Gravity has never been observed. I never said there are no spheres, no orbits. The world is flat. Just because you are in a forest does not make you a tree. 
According to your fantastical misconception, this is a Sun far, far, away.
When in fact it is a twinkling star, and we still don't know what they are.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 2, 2016)

Incorrect


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> And you need a flat map


http://truthtokens.com/map/


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so how do you refute *Eratosthenes experiment?*


It works both ways actually. The sphere was calculatively imagined you might say. To top it off, his calculation used stadions. 1 stadion varies from 157 to 209 meters.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)

[For the " maths experts"
As already mentioned above, the observations made by Eratosthenes could meet the first hypothesis, i.e. the earth is flat and the Sun is very close. Some of the data provided by this brilliant genius even enable us to calculate with accuracy the distance at which this Sun would then have been. In this case, the tangent of the angle of 7.2° would be equal to the ratio of the 800 km separating Syene from Alexandria in relation to the distance separating the Earth from the Sun:
The distance of the Sun would then be found as: 800 km / tan 7.2 = 6500 km approximately from the Earth (that is the value of the Earth’s radius)]
http://www.eratosthenes.eu/spip/spip.php?article119


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 3, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> [For the " maths experts"
> As already mentioned above, the observations made by Eratosthenes could meet the first hypothesis, i.e. the earth is flat and the Sun is very close. Some of the data provided by this brilliant genius even enable us to calculate with accuracy the distance at which this Sun would then have been. In this case, the tangent of the angle of 7.2° would be equal to the ratio of the 800 km separating Syene from Alexandria in relation to the distance separating the Earth from the Sun:
> The distance of the Sun would then be found as: 800 km / tan 7.2 = 6500 km approximately from the Earth (that is the value of the Earth’s radius)]
> http://www.eratosthenes.eu/spip/spip.php?article119


He didn't subscribe to that hypothesis though, right?


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2016)

Perhaps some were hit hard in the head by a ball as a child. That could explain their fear/hatred of spheres...


----------



## zeddd (Feb 3, 2016)

fuk me I thought I had him there but it does also fit with the hypothesis damn, since you are now answering direct questions how do you account for the shadow shape the earth casts on the moon in a lunar eclipse?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Perhaps some were hit hard in the head by a ball as a child. That could explain their fear/hatred of spheres...


I dunno but a psychologist could write a thesis on how mentally ill this all is. Stark raving madness.

Pretty awful, as I'm not thinking that such a person is readily employable. It's one thing to have an affliction. It's another thing to be crazy. No one wants to hang around really crazy people. So I guess crazy people get lonely and post here despite the ridicule. Some abusive attention is better than no attention I guess


----------



## Trousers (Feb 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Is this true? That's crazy appropriate



yep



fuck you sure shot, you suck shit on hot ice


----------



## Trousers (Feb 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> fuk me I thought I had him there but it does also fit with the hypothesis damn, since you are now answering direct questions how do you account for the shadow shape the earth casts on the moon in a lunar eclipse?




THAT IS THE EDGE OF THE FRISBEE WE LIVE ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> fuk me I thought I had him there but it does also fit with the hypothesis damn, since you are now answering direct questions how do you account for the shadow shape the earth casts on the moon in a lunar eclipse?


It's not a shadow. In fact, if it was a shadow, that would destroy the oblate spheroid model NASA has gone back and forth from since the 50's.





The mountain he is referring to is Chimborazo. The farthest point from the center of Earth.

https://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=-1.469167~-78.8175&style=o&lvl=12&sp=Point.-1.469167_-78.8175_Chimborazo___


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, we can only hope that those similarly disabled aren't in charge of anything.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2016)

Very appropriate theme song for this thread!


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Very appropriate theme song for this thread!


More then you guys even know! Circ de sole = Sun's circle.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2016)

Ya. Full of clowns and big animals taking dumps.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Ya. Full of clowns and big animals taking dumps.


Actually full of allegorical stories. Literary truths, not literal.
Like the bear on a unicycle going in circles. Ursa Minor, AKA polar bear.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 3, 2016)

Full of something. On that we can agree. Although I'm hesitant to use the word "agree" in this thread


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 3, 2016)

Personally i would think from looking at most planets we would be round but again WTF would i know??? or anyone else know ???Like really USA been on the moon lmao hahahahahahahaha now that is funny Its already been proven that was BS 
Anyone know where the most valuable moon rocks would be hahaha Cause NASA doesn't know or anyone else .. or How conveniently NASA deleted all moon landing files ?? You know one of the so called best things USA has ever done
Or as William SHATNER WOULD SAY OR DID THEY ..


200 high-ranking officials from the Chinese Space Program have signed a petition asking explanations from the American government and the release of classified NASA information concerning the American moon landings that would prove to the World that the moon landings were not an elaborately orchestrated hoax to fool the World about America’s space program capabilities.

*World renowned Russian nuclear engineer Yury Ignatyevich Mukhin has also signed the petition as well as a dozen other top Russian engineers and ex-KGB agents claiming the Russian Government “had always been aware of the situation since the early 1970′s”*

These recent discoveries could strangely give credence to conspiracy theorists whom have claimed for decades that America had never gone to the moon but that the American moon landings were but an elaborate hoax to foul Russia into the space race and eventually, the nuclear arms race, with the purpose of ruining Russia, much like the financing of the Mujahideen forces during the soviet Afghanistan war successfully achieved.

These allegations have come up through recent analysis of pictures taken from the Chinese moon rover that allegedly found no traces of the American moon landings existing on the moon.

Sure sucks when another country you know as they become tech advanced and actually go to the moon only to find out where is any evidence .

Then you got only way USA can get out of space is by Russian made rockets rings hollow or in my world Seals the deal

*Pentagon Will Need Russian Rocket Engines for Years, Officials Say*


Any Uncle Sam replacement to the cheap yet powerful Russian rocket engine used to launch U.S. military satellites is still years away, officials acknowledged.

The Air Force currently contracts with a company called United Launch Alliance LLC, a Colorado-based joint venture between Lockheed Martin Corp. and Boeing Co., to launch military and spy satellites. ULA flies two families of rockets, Delta and Atlas. The latter is powered during its first stage by the Russian-made RD-180 kerosene-liquid oxygen engine.

After Russia’s annexation last year of the Crimea territory in the Ukraine and rising tensions between Russia and NATO allies, U.S. lawmakers scrambled to end the Pentagon’s reliance on Russian technology for its national-security programs.

Brings a new meaning to advanced when they rely on Russian Tech to get to space 
Shouldn't it be the other way around ?? i mean the moon is 238,000 miles away thats one way lmao

mind you satellites are only 36,000 km above us AND they cannot even make a rocket to go that distance haha think about it


----------



## zeddd (Feb 4, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> It's not a shadow. In fact, if it was a shadow, that would destroy the oblate spheroid model NASA has gone back and forth from since the 50's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this man is fukin really stupid lol hes stoned and thinks we don't know, he double blinks all the time and hes having a good laugh, total attention seeking retard


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 4, 2016)

So are you saying we don't have the capability to go to the moon yet we can get a rover on mars?
I'm confused here.
Damnit I was supposed to stay away from this thread...


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 4, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> So are you saying we don't have the capability to go to the moon yet we can get a rover on mars?
> I'm confused here.
> Damnit I was supposed to stay away from this thread...


Who really knows if USA is really on Mars and yes USA can not get off the Ground with out Russian made rockets 
Did you know YES USA did in fact use use Russian rockets to get to mars 
And like i said who is going to be the First man on mars put your money on a russian  lol 
Russia has always lead the Race of space thems are facts 

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=the+mars+mission+used+russian+rockets&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 4, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3601223


lol least in russia there are Lots of bears left just jump on one and hold on 
can not say that for america why is that was it like how they killed off all the wolfs or Buffalo haha its just a Merican thing run everything to the ground ?


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 4, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> just jump on one and hold on.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 4, 2016)

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 5, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> View attachment 3601223


dude... @vostok
he'll appreciate this..


----------



## vostok (Feb 5, 2016)

Back home I hunt wolves

I used to get $us18 for each skin, but the price moves to much

I once saved the mayors 7yo daughter, its how I go into the airforce

she still looks like pin head in that horror movie lol


----------



## vostok (Feb 5, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Personally i would think from looking at most planets we would be round but again WTF would i know??? or anyone else know ???Like really USA been on the moon lmao hahahahahahahaha now that is funny Its already been proven that was BS
> Anyone know where the most valuable moon rocks would be hahaha Cause NASA doesn't know or anyone else .. or How conveniently NASA deleted all moon landing files ?? You know one of the so called best things USA has ever done
> Or as William SHATNER WOULD SAY OR DID THEY ..
> 
> ...





2ANONYMOUS said:


> *World renowned Russian nuclear engineer Yury Ignatyevich Mukhin has also signed the petition as well as a dozen other top Russian engineers and ex-KGB agents claiming the Russian Government “had always been aware of the situation since the early 1970′s”*
> 
> These recent discoveries could strangely give credence to conspiracy theorists whom have claimed for decades that America had never gone to the moon but that the American moon landings were but an elaborate hoax to foul Russia into the space race and eventually, the nuclear arms race, with the purpose of ruining Russia, much like the financing of the Mujahideen forces during the soviet Afghanistan war successfully achieved.
> 
> ...



No one is more disappointed than me that we didn't nuke the Americas or beat USA to the moon,

back in '69 I was a nipper white haired blue eyed Aryan that was gonna win the world to the 'share and care' extremes of the USSR 

little did I know how brain washed I was, .. 28% of Ru still believes it was fake, but hey! thats ok 33% of Ru believes in the supernatural, even werewolves ...lol

what killed the big dream for us wasn't the 'space race' but a simple movie 'star wars' and the potential of this 'nuclear umbrella' the 'raygun network' run by the early internet ? (citation needed)

that went like wild fire in our society and besides we hadn't had a break since world war 2, we were tired, we needed change





 you tube: *Chinese rover finds no evidence of Apollo moon landings...for a good reason. ..?*

I'll conclude with wiki:_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_landing_conspiracy_theories_ ....ie.
In 2012, images were released showing five of the six Apollo missions' American flags erected on the Moon still standing 
(the Apollo 11 flag was accidentally blown over by the takeoff rocket's exhaust, but is still there).[4][5] 
_http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-19050795_







*American Flags From Apollo Missions Still Standing*
_http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2012/07/american-flags-from-apollo-missions-still-standing/_


----------



## Rrog (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm thinking if I was trying to pull off a fake moon landing, having spent crazy money, involving R&D from giant firms engineering and building - to launch a rocket that anyone with a telescope could verify - with spies digging to expose the USA as frauds... If I was doing this. I'd do it once and close my magic act. Right?

I wouldn't pretend to go back to the moon several times for years, increasing the # of people sworn to secrecy...

The magnitude of the secrecy makes a fraud quite impossible.

Yet- the conspiracy theory persists. And Obama Birthers still claim he's not supposed to be president. Facts are irrelevant


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 5, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm thinking if I was trying to pull off a fake moon landing, having spent crazy money, involving R&D from giant firms engineering and building - to launch a rocket that anyone with a telescope could verify - with spies digging to expose the USA as frauds... If I was doing this. I'd do it once and close my magic act. Right?
> 
> I wouldn't pretend to go back to the moon several times for years, increasing the # of people sworn to secrecy...
> 
> ...


 I persist USA never got to the moon and why the moon is 239,000 miles one way no most satellites are how high ???? Yet USA does not have a rocket to launch there own sat in our orbit but you will believe USA made it to the moon haha 
I just saw the coolest video which proves my point even further they can restore a painting 500 years old no problem yet Niel Armstrongs suit that is suppose to stand up to space can not even stand up to our atmosphere ???? what ever is in dire need of restoration haha.. omg
see if i can find it here it is tell me does anyone see anything strange on the suit which proves how fake it all is specially for the first man to walk on the moon see anything ???? i mean is it really his suit has his name on it but something is off can anyone see it >>>>?


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my fucking god!!! The boots!!!!! Wtf?


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 5, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Oh my fucking god!!! The boots!!!!! Wtf?


Completely different than the foot prints.. Thanks for pointing that out..

Is that proof????


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 5, 2016)

Yesss! I'm freakin out man!!


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 6, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Yesss! I'm freakin out man!!


----------



## Rrog (Feb 6, 2016)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/nation-now/2016/02/05/does-ancient-greek-statue-show-laptop-usb-ports/79865176/

Amazing! Ancient cultures had laptops! Here's proof!


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/nation-now/2016/02/05/does-ancient-greek-statue-show-laptop-usb-ports/79865176/
> 
> Amazing! Ancient cultures had laptops! Here's proof!


Think they had riu? Or were they grass shity fools?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 6, 2016)

I expect RIU was around back then


----------



## Trousers (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> I persist USA never got to the moon and why the moon is 239,000 miles one way no most satellites are how high ???? Yet USA does not have a rocket to launch there own sat in our orbit but you will believe USA made it to the moon haha
> I just saw the coolest video which proves my point even further they can restore a painting 500 years old no problem yet Niel Armstrongs suit that is suppose to stand up to space can not even stand up to our atmosphere ???? what ever is in dire need of restoration haha.. omg
> see if i can find it here it is tell me does anyone see anything strange on the suit which proves how fake it all is specially for the first man to walk on the moon see anything ???? i mean is it really his suit has his name on it but something is off can anyone see it >>>>?






If there was only a thread for this.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I expect RIU was around back then


Close.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

Think about it folks just saying and yes it falls sorta in the same Category hey if i drilled long enough down hole would i reach China ???? why are we traveling around the world by plane yet we could just drill path ways 
Were set in our ways to believe things right as were brain washed from birth USA is Good Russia is bad,, Christianity is good Muslim is bad and so on 
lets look at the latest top secret docs released by Government on ufo's Yet again edited crap with holding WTF
And Is that Neil Armstrong's suit ???? they say it is and yes huge fucking difference in foot pattern would you not think ??? ? or least question Cause again it would be ignorant to not question matter fact going out side right now lol cause of kindergarden thinking and take some pictures of prints with different soles in snow lets see if my dress shoes with flat soles is going to look foot print of rubber boots or sorels lol 
I know for the believers would be devastating to find out you been fooled how embarrassing it would be huh ?? There are tons of Con theories that have come to be true 

PS : 2016 and USA needs Russian rockets to get to space brings a new meaning to WTF should it not be the other way around common sense ppl


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

THere is lots of shit going on i travel lots in JET east to west west to east 
lets see here 
*To make one complete rotation in 24 hours, a point near the equator of the Earth must move at close to 1000 miles per hour (1600 km/hr). The speed gets less as you move north, but it's still a good clip throughout the United States.
ASP: How Fast Are You Moving When You Are Sitting Still?
https://astrosociety.org/edu/publications/tnl/71/howfa

So at this speed 1600 kmh or 1000 miles per hr how fast is the jet traveling to compensate or catch up ??? if its traveling in the same direction as earth i mean sure fly northern direction do you turn left AND wait for california to come to you or head east and chase it 
*


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

ps fastest i seen jets go or been in 500 - 550 mph for them imperial cave men lol or 900 kmh for the rest of advanced World


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 6, 2016)

I really like Russia, I'm going to throw that out there.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I really like Russia, I'm going to throw that out there.


Russia germany UK, Japan , were all the same good and bad people right ?? but
looking at that video do you not question how can a flat sole make a foot print like the first step on the moon
they said its Armstrong's suit if that is the case then why are the boots different ,, Its shit like that believers tend to dismiss as what ever when they should honestly question it like i do


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Russia germany UK, Japan , were all the same good and bad people right ?? but
> looking at that video do you not question how can a flat sole make a foot print like the first step on the moon
> they said its Armstrong's suit if that is the case then why are the boots different ,, Its shit like that believers tend to dismiss as what ever when they should honestly question it like i do


They wore overshoes for lunar walks.

Diagram of the space suit:

 

Extravehicular gloves and overshoes not shown, as per note.

Overshoes:

 

Soles of overshoes:

 

Look familiar?


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

fuck off it's round O


----------



## srh88 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

If you drive or walk off the end of our flat planet,,,text me,,,,,,,so I don't


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Russia germany UK, Japan , were all the same good and bad people right ?? but
> looking at that video do you not question how can a flat sole make a foot print like the first step on the moon
> they said its Armstrong's suit if that is the case then why are the boots different ,, Its shit like that believers tend to dismiss as what ever when they should honestly question it like i do


Check out the video I posted in response.. It said they had boots inside of a boot. Think like snow shoes or rollerblades. That is imaginable. 

Regardless we would not have gone far without the technology of nazi Germany


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

C'mon OD,,,,,,I want some of what you got


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 6, 2016)

HoLE said:


> C'mon OD,,,,,,I want some of what you got


 1940 german stealth Horten and american b2 bomber any resemblance ?? i know i know germans stole it from usa right lol


----------



## HoLE (Feb 6, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> 1940 german stealth Horten and american b2 bomber any resemblance ?? i know i know germans stole it from usa right lol View attachment 3602778 View attachment 3602779 View attachment 3602778 View attachment 3602779


Yes We did


----------



## Rrog (Feb 7, 2016)

Single wing concept has been around for a long time. Lots of aircraft designers have it a thought. Different nationalities


----------



## zeddd (Feb 7, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> THere is lots of shit going on i travel lots in JET east to west west to east
> lets see here
> *To make one complete rotation in 24 hours, a point near the equator of the Earth must move at close to 1000 miles per hour (1600 km/hr). The speed gets less as you move north, but it's still a good clip throughout the United States.
> ASP: How Fast Are You Moving When You Are Sitting Still?
> ...


the whole solar system is moving in the direction of the constellation leo at 300 plus KMS


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Single wing concept has been around for a long time. Lots of aircraft designers have it a thought. Different nationalities


 yeah but who was the first Germans


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

when you look at it Rrog 

The Germans in World War II were at the forefront of industrialized warfare.
They produced the first jet-powered bomber, developed the first tilt-rotor plane, and discovered fission. In most cases, Allied scientists and planners struggled to close the technological gaps exposed by German advances.

lets see here 
The first airborne operations in combat were all executed by Germans during invasions of European countries. Normandy, Denmark, France, and the Netherlands all fell quickly while small units of German paratroopers seized key infrastructure or destroyed enemy defenses ahead of the main army. remember the first to do so 
then we get into The Messerschmitt Me 262 was the first jet airplane used in combat, and it was very effective against Allied bomber formations. Both the US and the Soviet Union seized Me 262s as they captured German territory and reverse-engineered the German planes. remember the first 
Awe he is a goooder for you Rrog Cruise missile Can i say German were again the 1st to make em  In June 1944, V-1 flying bombs started raining down on London. The V-1, "the buzz bomb," was inaccurate but took a heavy psychological toll on the British. The US wanted its own version in preparation for the invasion of mainland Japan, so it moved to recover pieces of crashed and detonated V-1s. By September, it had successfully tested the JB-2 Loon, a virtual copy of the V-1.

And something we all know you are on Rrog METH Meth was invented in 1893 by a Japanese chemist, but it was first used in war by Nazi Germany.

And most importantly ROCKETS yeah think USA made them first lol WRONG 
Rocket science was one of the key areas of interest during Operation Paperclip. The scientists who pioneered the US and Soviet space programs were taken from Germany in the final months and years immediately after the war. At first, both the Americans and Soviets constructed their own V-2 bombs before kicking off the space race in earnest.



The stolen V-2s and their creators paved the way for US rocket programs, from the Redstone rockets to the Saturn and Apollo missions. The Saturn rocket, used in the Apollo program, is the only rocket that has carried a man outside of low Earth orbit.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 7, 2016)

So next time you say china or Russia , or japan is stealing your tech remember you stole it first haha


----------



## Rrog (Feb 8, 2016)

No flat earth airline superbowl commercials yesterday. Disappointing


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 8, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> ps fastest i seen jets go or been in 500 - 550 mph for them imperial cave men lol or 900 kmh for the rest of advanced World


whats that big loud ass bang that is created when jets go faster than the speed of sound?
768 mph is the speed of sound.
They have jets that can approach mach 3
we (humans) have been going over 500 mph for over 70 yrs


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 8, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Think about it folks just saying and yes it falls sorta in the same Category hey if i drilled long enough down hole would i reach China ???? why are we traveling around the world by plane yet we could just drill path ways


and umm. cuz the earth is full of molten metal and rock.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 8, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> and umm. cuz the earth is full of molten metal and rock.


 Question think if you were going to travel from point A to point B and the earth rotates West to east giving the false impression the sun comes up when really were moving towards it if you lets say toronto is 40 degrees lat and your going west and the Earth is really spinning 1280 kmh @ 40 degrees N latitude how fast would a plane have to travel to get Vancouver 

and same question the world is spinning 1280 kmh west to east how fast would the plane have to be going to go from Vancouver to Toronto with average comercial jets doing 636 kmh and earth spinning 1280 in same direction would you catch toronto lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 9, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Question think if you were going to travel from point A to point B and the earth rotates West to east giving the false impression the sun comes up when really were moving towards it if you lets say toronto is 40 degrees lat and your going west and the Earth is really spinning 1280 kmh @ 40 degrees N latitude how fast would a plane have to travel to get Vancouver
> 
> and same question the world is spinning 1280 kmh west to east how fast would the plane have to be going to go from Vancouver to Toronto with average comercial jets doing 636 kmh and earth spinning 1280 in same direction would you catch toronto lol


wouldn't that be akin to asking how fast one must walk to get to the front of the train, when the train is going 100 mph?
Do you need to walk faster than 100 mph to get there?
and here is the answer to your question.
http://explorecuriocity.org/Explore/ArticleId/3072

Goes back to that tricky old constant.... PHYSICS


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2016)

Don't throw SCIENCE at this, GMM. It gets in the way of reality

I suppose the same dynamic as on the space station. It's whizzing around the earth, which is whizzing thru the galazy. And the space station is rotating, yet everyone is going sooooo slow.

Maybe the space station is a hoax...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Don't throw SCIENCE at this, GMM. It gets in the way of reality
> 
> I suppose the same dynamic as on the space station. It's whizzing around the earth, which is whizzing thru the galazy. And the space station is rotating, yet everyone is going sooooo slow.
> 
> Maybe the space station is a hoax...


I always think of this, when I think of existentionalism (don't think that's a word)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> I also happen to know a foreman in the field of land survey.


Then you should know the earth is round. I surveyed as a teenager right up until I went into the military.

That's my next point. In the desert, troop movements can actually be hidden by the curvature of the earth.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 9, 2016)

Do people really still not understand relativity?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 9, 2016)

Any of you folks ever been 30,000ft up in a airplane. 

It is clear the earth is round from a jetliner.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 9, 2016)

It's deeper than that. It's a very protected delusion. All kidding aside, its petty common. Facts are tossed and the delusion defended at all costs. Really interesting


----------



## Trousers (Feb 9, 2016)

it really is


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 10, 2016)

When in a plane the land is very flat for as far as you can see, and I didn't manage to get pics of the sun but that was very close aswel, but I was on the wrong side window lol.

You could put a ruler down to see how straight it is, seeing the curvature is mentally because your brain tells you it's there.



Where I'd the curvature 
WHERE WHERE


----------



## Rrog (Feb 10, 2016)

The curve is there and very measurable. And repeatable. That's what science is

I wonder how much of this is due to poor education or parents influence. I tend to assume that the more of this nonsense you read the more it simply points to a real lack of education and therefore understanding.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh yh I see it now 

And you're right I am a drop out lol. But travelling was our parents thing, and we seen allot and I mean allot up mountains and Valleys but still no curvature, 

That aside... how is sea level measured lol, my city is ment to be below sea level like way below sea level


----------



## Rrog (Feb 10, 2016)

We are all on a big round blue ball. Stringing non-science together to fit your idea isn't science. It's nonsense. You can push and argue nonsense all day and it's still complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 10, 2016)

Lol okay mate sorry


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 10, 2016)

How is sea level measured?


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 10, 2016)

And then this




I'm sure that's the back side of the moon as I never seen any part of the moon look like that lol, and educated guess is sun is behind camera... 

Why can't I see a store eclipse shadow pon de earth mi bradda 

And then the pic from the moon

It's confusing listening to the educated ones no?

I go by what I see and observe mate. Shuv the educated one's


----------



## Rrog (Feb 10, 2016)

Then you won't last long and you will continue to spiral down to a medieval mindset


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (Feb 10, 2016)

Lulz .

Jus lulz


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> And then this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that's why u also defoliate all your fan leaves, being a flat earthier explains it man


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol that's why u also defoliate all your fan leaves, being a flat earthier explains it man


Lol you should try it's sometime it's pritty good
Here is fee links to read buddy, you might learn how to grow and have the confidence of posting your plants loooool

https://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/176415-increasing-yield-defoliation-indoors-whats-mean-how-do.html

http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-defoliation-tutorial

Oh you must have balls, healthy plants
And do it neatly...

Stay tuned I have a buddy who is gonna document hopefully on here how to defoliate for the ones that can't do it..

And about raw honey aswel how that helps lol

Pic and what he did just like the links, try read you might understand a thing or two.

Hope it helps


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Lol you should try it's sometime it's pritty good
> Here is fee links to read buddy, you might learn how to grow and have the confidence of posting your plants loooool
> 
> https://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/176415-increasing-yield-defoliation-indoors-whats-mean-how-do.html
> ...


Lmfao yeah defoliate makes sense lol what yield per watt u get from that, in flat earth ounces that is ?


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lmfao yeah defoliate makes sense lol what yield per watt u get from that, in flat earth ounces that is ?


Millions of times I answer this

I do not sell so no gpw don't matter in my case, tiny is the size of my flower room and the short time I vegg normally I average 2-3 oz of beautiful budds like this holygrail at week 4 
As long as I get my two three oz I am happy because it's all just for me and I like some variety in my ganja diet.


But the point is your going around talking too much but never had the balls to show anyone your grow or plants lmao.

Only the bum boys that roam about with you have seen em apparently.

Get some balls I defoliate and post pics either shit plants or good plants, but your lass won't let ya post nowt lmao will she mate...

Soo please go suck eggs on the corner and come and chat shyt when you post your current grow... NOT TALK A GROW.

This is about flat earth and you are being a troll by trying to attack me, what ever you have to say post a pic of your plants with it Ickle bwoy without your mum's consent 

If you wanna see some other past beautiful budds ask my lungs they enjoyed it... av a look at frostiest budds you will find some.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2016)

Ive posted dozens of photos man sorry you didnt see them, was a few years ago tho most were of living organic, before your time but ask the slipperbandit or one of the others on the original uk thread, lol


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Ive posted dozens of photos man sorry you didnt see them, was a few years ago tho most were of living organic, before your time but ask the slipperbandit or one of the others on the original uk thread, lol


Well if you're that good you should know what defoliation does right?

Past don't fix your present buddy, I could tell you to ask my left and right lung because no one but me smoke my budds but yh have fun ....

When legitimate I'll send you some samples... If your lass would let ya or is it your mam allows you. 
because I'm confused some say one and some the other?


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2016)

Lester Dabs, no disrespect man but the pic of yo holy grail above looks average at best for a dinky early flower.

uncaffeinated and groggy box with 48 seeds just fell on carpet, one surface round the other flat only recovered about a dozen


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Lester Dabs, no disrespect man but the pic of yo holy grail above looks average at best for a dinky early flower.
> 
> uncaffeinated and groggy box with 48 seeds just fell on carpet, one surface round the other flat only recovered about a dozen


No pro mate just been growing for 13 ir 14 months now mate.
Thanks for the input tho abit more xp and I'll get there 

You should see my first herbies afghani and few other on that perpetual.. I posted when joined here lol now that's somthing to laugh about buddy


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


Walk to the top of a mountain can you see Mt Washington? Or Everest? No you say? Must be the curvature dumb dumb. And don't give me that we can't see that far we can see Pluto!!!! Bitch!!


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Walk to the top of a mountain can you see Mt Washington? Or Everest? No you say? Must be the curvature dumb dumb. And don't give me that we can't see that far we can see Pluto!!!! Bitch!!


Never a pic of earth tho what's baffling the most for me.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> When in a plane the land is very flat for as far as you can see, and I didn't manage to get pics of the sun but that was very close aswel, but I was on the wrong side window lol.
> 
> You could put a ruler down to see how straight it is, seeing the curvature is mentally because your brain tells you it's there.
> 
> ...


you have a picture of the curvature man, just LOOK..
Human eyes can see things MUCH farther than what you are looking at. Stars, moon, sun, etc...
The reason it appears flat is BECAUSE of the curvature... otherwise you'd be able to see indefinitely....
And besides.. you guys REALLY think that over the course of human kind that we may have you know... stumbled onto the edge by now..
And mentally your brains isn't telling you it's curved, it's seeing the optical illusion of it being flat.
I refuse to believe that you guys genuinely think the world is flat.. that's just asinine.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

Round spheres. Pretty groovy.

Protected delusions, not so groovy


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Never a pic of earth tho what's baffling the most for me.


what are you talking about, 10 seconds on any search engine and there is hundreds of pictures, and not just images either.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

I guess but apart from admiral bird dude there is other stories of nords going beyond the north winds and stuff and all say the same thing hollow underworld have a read it's few posts back. 

All religions say earth is flat, I'm not religious but believe in God who ever religion he belongs to and give thanks for every day.

And what about the bombardment of the sky I think in the 60s


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

Sorry, but this is all utter nonsense. Utter.

So if you're religious, you believe in a flat earth?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

Maybe my eyes are trained for levelness. 

I can go to the beach and see the curve. 

I can see with a 1/16th of an inch difference over 4ft. Which is a trained eye.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 11, 2016)

Shit...... @ labs ...flat earth, defoliating all fan leaves and "yield doesnt matter" yet u dish out shit advice on growing all day to noobs lmfao u got a tricorn hat man?


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Walk to the top of a mountain can you see Mt Washington? Or Everest? No you say? Must be the curvature dumb dumb. And don't give me that we can't see that far we can see Pluto!!!! Bitch!!


Don't want to hear it from me, then read it in a textbook.

This doesn't even get into the vanishing point, which is another big factor.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 11, 2016)

It is not the spoon that bends, it is only your mind.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Shit...... @ labs ...flat earth, defoliating all fan leaves and "yield doesnt matter" yet u dish out shit advice on growing all day to noobs lmfao u got a tricorn hat man?


LOOL


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 11, 2016)

Nasa has just announced......, they found some gravity, and it's deep in space. LMFA


----------



## SunnyJim (Feb 11, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Nasa has just announced......, they *detected gravitational waves* *resulting from the collision of two black holes* deep in space. LMFA


Fixed.

FYI, gravity can be detected much closer to home. In your home, even.

To test the Earth's gravitational force, urinate into a cup. Hold the full cup of urine directly above your head, and rotate it towards the floor. Report back with the results.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2016)

Einstein talked talkedshit in 1916


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is planet laminate Bet you'retelescope can't find this eh lol

Oh and some stars that I took from my telescope 
I called it Christmas constellation
I could have edited better but didn't want to exited you guys like the nasa dude lmao with gravity in space....

Yet we loose signals of plains in southern hemisphere loooool madness I tell you that no satellite could trace a plane but can trace gravity from where ever.

And about God and flat earth all the nasa and the other scientists were atheists. So with round earth it means aliens have changes our genes from monkey to human lmao that = to no god


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

When I get stoned gravity pulls me up the stairs to bed


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

Can't discuss anything when you make up your own science. Let's face it, there is NO science that you wouldn't simply dismiss outright. So there's really no conversation. You are so thoroughly brainwashed. Very little common ground here, since you re-invent everything to suite the delusion.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

What started me off this flat earth was...

I was watching football on TV live,

in Argentina it was 2 pm in Argentina but around 8 pm here in North England I think...

I could see the sun still out from the kids bedroom widow that faces south West lol.

It was August at the time when football match was on and the sun is ment to concentrate on the northern hemisphere. 
I couldn't figure it out how it's possible to be past mid day in South America while I can still see the sun from a distance. 

I loved my geography lol 

as I said we allot of travelling every year and I was and ball earther.

Argentina is so far down the other side I should not be able to see the sun light.

The evidence is really crazy 

How would a sun dial and moon dial in India be so precise,

sun dial would not work if we are spinning ball around the sun

it would only work if the sun is spinning around earth.

Clocks were made from sun dial... 

it's tuff and I was exactly the same couldn't believe it flat bloody earth but with looking more and more into it I was like ￼￼￼￼ 

then it was  no aliens and aliens are like the Bible description of demons... 

it is all demonic the freemasonry and what ever else...

repent and just thank god and live clean... 
And don't be mean like zebba fucking dee with that boggle eye


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

You are completely making shit up. Right outta your ass. Just so you know. You can't just make shit up and pass it off as fact, which is all you're doing.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> I guess but apart from admiral bird dude there is other stories of nords going beyond the north winds and stuff and all say the same thing hollow underworld have a read it's few posts back.
> 
> All religions say earth is flat, I'm not religious but believe in God who ever religion he belongs to and give thanks for every day.
> 
> And what about the bombardment of the sky I think in the 60s


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Nasa has just announced......, they found some gravity, and it's deep in space. LMFA


So some of the brightest minds on the planet have a handle on this, but you're home in the dark LYFAO. With no knowledge of much, you dismiss anything.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> I guess but apart from admiral bird dude there is other stories of nords going beyond the north winds and stuff and all say the same thing hollow underworld have a read it's few posts back.
> 
> All religions say earth is flat, I'm not religious but believe in God who ever religion he belongs to and give thanks for every day.
> 
> And what about the bombardment of the sky I think in the 60s


all religions are also manifested hundreds if not thousands of years ago..
It was common belief back then
And which "god" do you believe in, and why? If not religious.. seems like a lot of wasted energy if you aren't religious to begin with.
Not that it matters, I was just curious..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> What started me off this flat earth was I was watching football on TV live in Argentina it was 2 pm in Argentina but around 8 pm here I think and I could see the sun still out the kids bedroom widow that faces south West lol. It was August at the time
> 
> I couldn't figure it out, and I loved my geography lol as I said we allot of travelling every year and I was and ball earther.
> 
> ...


you must grow the strongest herb on the planet my friend, err I mean on this flying disc.
I read that post three times.. and still..
well..


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> all religions are also manifested hundreds if not thousands of years ago..
> It was common belief back then
> And which "god" do you believe in, and why? If not religious.. seems like a lot of wasted energy if you aren't religious to begin with.
> Not that it matters, I was just curious..


Mum is Muslim dad is christian but both kill each other and one another for not being the right christian and being not the right Muslim is.

So the fact that all religions believe there is a creator I e god so I thank God and live life as clean as possible. And pass that ti my kids they choose what they would like religion wise as long as they thank a type of God I guess it holds faith and that little relaxed feeling that God is watching over me wich ever one he is ill face my consequences when we meet. But atleast I tried in this life of confusion


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Mum is Muslim dad is christian but both kill each other and one another for not being the right christian and being not the right Muslim is.
> 
> So the fact that all religions believe there is a creator I e god so I thank God and live life as clean as possible. And pass that ti my kids they choose what they would like religion wise as long as they thank a type of God I guess it holds faith and that little relaxed feeling that God is watching over me wich ever one he is ill face my consequences when we meet. But atleast I tried in this life of confusion


so you allow your kids to have their own religion, but they must thank a "type" of god?
What if they were atheist?
that wouldn't be approved?


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you must grow the strongest herb on the planet my friend, err I mean on this flying disc.
> I read that post three times.. and still..
> well..
> View attachment 3606141


Sorted, I was in a rush try read again lol, English is second lingo for me


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> so you allow your kids to have their own religion, but they must thank a "type" of god?
> What if they were atheist?
> that wouldn't be approved?


Well that means they would be scientists lol their religion would be science. 

All is good buddy. Not all of us are as negative as you guys, if you really don't believe in the flat earth why roam about apart from Trolling? 

It shows how lonely your life is along with other's round here


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

If you're a god believer your life would be allot more humble and you would be a nice person with a clean soul as long as you follow the commandments given and give thanks.

Not stealing or nothing no police needed because you would be human rather than animal.

But religions is what divides humans and turns us to animals , not god lol its what other profits or who evers extra bits


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Well that means they would be scientists lol their religion would be science.
> 
> All is good buddy. Not all of us are as negative as you guys, if you really don't believe in the flat earth why roam about apart from Trolling?
> 
> It shows how lonely your life is along with other's round here


heh.. well now... no need to start attempting to insult me.
How exactly am I being negative?
I"m probably the happiest most laid-back person on this forum...
I'm simply fascinated by how deliberately obtuse some are.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> lol least in russia there are Lots of bears left just jump on one and hold on
> can not say that for america why is that was it like how they killed off all the wolfs or Buffalo haha its just a Merican thing run everything to the ground ?View attachment 3601225


Bears are making a come back. They are getting to be a nuisance here.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> heh.. well now... no need to start attempting to insult me.
> How exactly am I being negative?
> I"m probably the happiest most laid-back person on this forum...
> I'm simply fascinated by how deliberately obtuse some are.


My bad then maybe a smiley face every now and again lol

Might be me


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

I like turtles


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> My bad then maybe a smiley face every now and again lol
> 
> Might be me


Ahh, my mistake..

here... thought it was relevant...
Worth a bro-hug and a shared joint


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 11, 2016)

Just like your reading my mind lmao 
Never share a joint ....shiiiit, fuckers have shit on their lips lmao too meny fanny munchers these days.. 

When legitimate in uk I'll share the jar and roll yourself one up


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I would like to see the whole thing. Know where I can? The gif I mean. I want to see the whole thing.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would like to see the whole thing. Know where I can? The gif I mean. I want to see the whole thing.


no idea lol.. dont even remember where i found it haha


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no idea lol.. dont even remember where i found it haha


Well hell. What a tease. I really want to see it. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2016)

It looks like he was just being gentlemanly and caught her so she wouldn't hurt herself, then was simply not able to remove his hand. I've been there...


----------



## Trousers (Feb 11, 2016)

ugh, he has kids


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2016)

Trousers said:


> ugh, he has kids


----------



## Rrog (Feb 11, 2016)

Group hug!


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Single wing concept has been around for a long time. Lots of aircraft designers have it a thought. Different nationalities


Sure I do not support what Hitlet did, but you got to give the German scientist the credit they deserve..

Project paperclip


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Any of you folks ever been 30,000ft up in a airplane.
> 
> It is clear the earth is round from a jetliner.


Do commercial jetliners go that high? And why?


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Lol you should try it's sometime it's pritty good
> Here is fee links to read buddy, you might learn how to grow and have the confidence of posting your plants loooool
> 
> https://www.420magazine.com/forums/hydroponic-gardening/176415-increasing-yield-defoliation-indoors-whats-mean-how-do.html
> ...


I didn't even read this post, but all I can say is I never defoliar ever, yes I will lollipop. I always believed the fan leaves absorb the energy from the light. But my brother works in a giant warehouse in Denver and de-leaf everything around week four. So idk..


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 11, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Any of you folks ever been 30,000ft up in a airplane.
> 
> It is clear the earth is round from a jetliner.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Do commercial jetliners go that high? And why?


Yes, most cruise anywhere from 25k to 40k.

And because it is above the weather. It makes the ride smoother.

10k is choppy as fuck.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


Light is relative. It bends.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 11, 2016)

Check out this view


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 11, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Yes, most cruise anywhere from 25k to 40k.
> 
> And because it is above the weather. It makes the ride smoother.
> 
> 10k is choppy as fuck.


Wow I didn't know that. Thx


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Wow I didn't know that. Thx


I got a bunch of buddies that build the 787 for boeing. They learned me real good about the subject.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

And I have sky dived. Those little planes get beat. I couldn't wait to get out of this one plane. Shit felt like it was going to rip itself apart.

I don't know exactly where we jumped from but I estimate 8-10k.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Don't throw SCIENCE at this, GMM. It gets in the way of reality
> 
> I suppose the same dynamic as on the space station. It's whizzing around the earth, which is whizzing thru the galazy. And the space station is rotating, yet everyone is going sooooo slow.
> 
> Maybe the space station is a hoax...


 Could very well be like really wouldn't it be so much better to have a space station right on the moon rather then in being in earths upper atmosphere then why is it called space station when its not even in space what gives Eh i mean look at it all the flimsy shit on the outside a tin can that you have to go on the outside to fix lol some more possible BS that all countries involved get a kick back of some kind on agreeing its there 


so real isn't it but the truth is if that happened they be falling back to earth lol


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> Any of you folks ever been 30,000ft up in a airplane.
> 
> It is clear the earth is round from a jetliner.


actually its closer to 36,000 feet or 34 - 36 and from there when looking out the window truthfully speaking its still hard to see a curve sure you make look further out but then you start getting the illusion effect you ever look down a highway in the dead heat of summer you see them waves of heat sam thing sorta applies like how they didnt spot the ice burg on the titanic the ilusion effect on a clear night right didnt see ice berg until they were on top of it


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Could very well be like really wouldn't it be so much better to have a space station right on the moon rather then in being in earths upper atmosphere then why is it called space station when its not even in space what gives Eh i mean look at it all the flimsy shit on the outside a tin can that you have to go on the outside to fix lol some more possible BS that all countries involved get a kick back of some kind on agreeing its there
> 
> 
> so real isn't it but the truth is if that happened they be falling back to earth lol


It's considered space because it is in the vaccum that we call space. 

Satellites have propulsion to keep them in orbit. Both falling back to earth and being ejected from orbit into space.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> actually its closer to 36,000 feet or 34 - 36 and from there when looking out the window truthfully speaking its still hard to see a curve sure you make look further out but then you start getting the illusion effect





hondagrower420 said:


> Yes, *most cruise anywhere from 25k to 40k.*
> 
> And because it is above the weather. It makes the ride smoother.
> 
> 10k is choppy as fuck.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

But yeah. From my understanding bigger jetliners cruise lower than the smaller counterparts.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

And as I already said I can stand on folly beach sc and see the curve. It the world is flat, then we're is England? England should be directly across the Atlantic. 

I guess they are lying about geography also.

I can see a very apparent curve in a plane at altitude.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

What fucks me is...

Supposedly your eye flips the image that you are actually seeing. Meaning that the world is upsidedown? Down is up and visa versa.

Relativity.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

Everyone is always to eager to agree rather then think ok i agree looking at the moon its round of course were round 

but like our governents out right lie to us Could NASA do such a thing don't kid your self when its to boost a possible way to make money or what ever lets show some photochopped planets etc 

Here is a good read http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/luna/esp_luna_40.htm


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

One of the oldest proofs of the Earth's shape, however, can be seen from the ground and occurs during every lunar eclipse. The geometry of a lunar eclipse has been known since ancient Greece. When a full Moon occurs in the plane of Earth's orbit, the Moon slowly moves through Earth's shadow. Every time that shadow is seen, its edge is round. Once again, the only solid that always projects a round shadow is a sphere.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Feb 11, 2016)

But I guess the moon and government teamed up with NASA back in Greek times to plant the seeds of discord.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/luna/luna_moonanomalies02.htm


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 11, 2016)

i agree the earth is round but i disagree lots on what were being actually told from governments and NASA ,, or media in general
If you think about a psace station on the moon is 1000 times better yet our spae station is not in space no different then all space shuttle missions THEY never ever left earths orbit and really went into space they only went so high and were free falling back to earth .
Seriously everyone uses well we went to the moon and nothing is there
and back in 69 that is utter bs have we drilled there whats under ground Cheese ??? you think a few fucking rocks they claim they brought back YET Does anyone know where any rock is ,,
But again NASA deletes one of the most important things k so called known to man but everyone still believes yup we been there
And all the power to you to believe what you like ,, As for me If USA now needs Russian rockets and that is to get to outer earths orbit to plant a satellite,, THen you go right ahead and think USA went to the moon and Came back cause its im fuckking possible specially in that tin can
Was just another fucking lie in grand scale usa did with the cold war on russia Do what ever needed to win the so called race they did not want to look bad to the world 
All BS Cold war tactic lie at all and make it real at what ever cost


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

Regarless of the BS threads nature. This has been a great intellectual thread here on RIU. I have learned a lot. 

I never doubted the world wasn't round. 

I hope y'all know that.

But at the same time, I ask for you all, to have a open mind and to question your goverment. 

I still believe we live in multiple dimensional universe that we can not "as humans comprehend of the current state of humanity".


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> i agree the earth is round but i disagree lots on what were being actually told from governments and NASA ,, or media in general
> If you think about a psace station on the moon is 1000 times better yet our spae station is not in space no different then all space shuttle missions THEY never ever left earths orbit and really went into space they only went so high and were free falling back to earth .
> Seriously everyone uses well we went to the moon and nothing is there
> and back in 69 that is utter bs have we drilled there whats under ground Cheese ??? you think a few fucking rocks they claim they brought back YET Does anyone know where any rock is ,,
> ...


I don't believe humans have been to the moon. And unfortunately china is proving us wrong


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 12, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I don't believe humans have been to the moon. And unfortunately china is proving us wrong


According to the Eskimo's, they were the first to ride Santa's sleigh.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> According to the Eskimo's, they were the first to ride Santa's sleigh. View attachment 3606539


Dude I respect your opinion and shit. But that had to be troll post. And for that alone.

+rep


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 12, 2016)

It was just a bit of humor.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

If you think you know everything you are a lost cause.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 12, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> If you think you know everything you are a lost cause.View attachment 3606541


The wise man knows himself to be a fool. The fool thinks he is a wise man.


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

33 is the key..


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

Even as an atheist I can not deny.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 12, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Even as an atheist I can not deny.


Trippiest indeed after a wake and bake lmao


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 12, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Trippiest indeed after a wake and bake lmao


You truly need to understand the meaning of 33

It's not something you can google. 

You will know when you are capable of understanding


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Everyone is always to eager to agree rather then think ok i agree looking at the moon its round of course were round
> 
> but like our governents out right lie to us Could NASA do such a thing don't kid your self when its to boost a possible way to make money or what ever lets show some photochopped planets etc
> 
> Here is a good read http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/luna/esp_luna_40.htm


Why bother when they can convince the average person ISIS is coming for us and we all get scared like bitches and throw our money at the government. I have not forgotten them support our troops ribbons on like 80% of vehicles. Much better ways to get money from us dumb fucks and NASA don't get shit for money.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Feb 12, 2016)

Here look at this very interesting, please explain how this works out


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice to know when I wake up things are spherical


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I don't believe humans have been to the moon. And unfortunately china is proving us wrong


If we never went, it would have been publicly revealed. There are no secrets of that scope. That wasn't a one time secret mission We went back again and again with fucking cars eventually. 

Sorry, no hoax


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

I can understand how a number like 7,8, 11,21, 27, 33 might become lore in a primitive environment. 

Same as any other number, but I can see how a bunch of isolated people with a charismatic person would develop some "magic" around a number or item. People are very very easily led astray. This thread is a great example.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2016)

33 , number of human vertebrae and name of a piss weak french beer no?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm older than 33, so that's not just an odd coincidence... wow.

Gives me chills. Actually, I'm older than all those numbers... what might this mean??


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2016)

Numbers and symbols mean little to me all matrix related bs imo, all these moron public whores aka celebs ( unless they're customers lol) throwing shapes triangles pyramids etc lmfao twats


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

Scientology.... Need I say more?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2016)

Another view....from Henry Makow today;
*Flat Earthers impersonate conspiracy researchers *
*much the same way FBI and crisis actors 
impersonated patriot militia in Oregon. More disturbing,
a few legitimate researchers like Anthony Migchels &
Edward Hendrie seem to have succumbed.*



*See Below - 9-11 Truther and critic of the NWO, Edward Hendrie, has caught the Flat Earth virus with a daunting 500-page book The Greatest Lie on Earth: Proof that Our World is Not a Moving Globe. *




*by L.C. Vincent
(henrymakow.com) 
"The Flat Earth Conspiracy Theory"* is the latest rage in the conspiracy research community-- the ultimate insult to our intelligence and the ultimate Illuminati psy-op. 
Flat Earth Theory serves to marginalize and denigrate legitimate conspiracy research by injecting this most pernicious and preposterous meme. The end result is that the average person rejects the entire field when they learn that some members of this community also embrace the primitive stupidity of The Flat Earth "theory."
*THEIR PREPOSTEROUS CLAIMS *
1.) Flat Earthers claim that Earth is really a flat plane, a round disc, on which we all live, not a globe or sphere and the ends of the Earth's disc are surrounded by a wall of ice. 
2.) There really is no such thing as outer space, as the planets, moons and stars are illusions or flat spinning discs created by aliens. The Earth really has no curvature; gravity does not exist, and our sky is covered by a glass dome. NASA was founded by Nazi scientists as a public relations cover for evil deeds; rockets can't reach space, and all NASA missions were public relations spectacles designed to further the conspiracy "they" started thousands of years ago to keep "us" in the dark about where we really live.





How do Flat Earther's explain our days and nights? According to them, the Sun (only a few thousand miles away, not 93 million) simply circles above a different area of the Earth's disc. But even this "simplistic" explanation fails to explain the obvious fallacy in their cartoon cosmology -- that even a star which circled a Flat Earth would still be visible from all parts of the disc.
How do Flat Earther's explain such predictable phenomena as lunar and solar eclipses? Simple.... Something they call "The Shadow Object" moves in front of the Earth or Moon, temporarily blocking out the sunlight! So if their own explanation unravels, based upon their own false assumptions, then they just make something up to cover the vacuity of their lunacy.
According to Flat Earther's, gravity does not exist either. What causes objects to fall down to the ground is what they call "Upward Acceleration", a result of the continuous thrust of our Flat Earth into an upward trajectory (by forces unknown.) 
Based on this unique perspective, it follows that NASA and all space exploration is a complete fraud, since space does not truly exist (which makes one wonder where our Flat Earth is headed as it continues to accelerate from all that Upward Thrust!). 
*THROWING US A CURVE*
The flat earth YouTube, _"Learning Curve"_ , reveals an Illuminati mind game of epic proportions.
Mixed in with the Flat Earth theory, _"Learning Curve"_ sprinkles the following words, thoughts and phrases as part of their proof that the earth is flat: "mind control, brainwashing, core beliefs, programming, textbook, Tavistock Institute, Masons, Freemasons, NASA, Nazis, powerful Jews, the Federal Reserve, the mainstream media," etc., etc.
They also transform the word "globalist" from a mild pejorative (someone who seeks control thru world government) into an epithet. It now refers to someone who perceives the world as a globe rather than a flat disc!






_(left, "fakery")_
The true agenda of the Illuminati is revealed after the narrator hypocritically expresses his dismay in being unable to disprove the "Flat Earth" theory. He bemoans that proving the theory is taking his time away from his "true" pre-occupation, his "normal" life of exposing chemtrails and secret societies! 
By resurrecting the Flat Earth Theory as the truly penultimate example of ignorance and illusion, the Illuminati have crafted a meme which has the ability to persuade the average person that conspiracy theorists and researchers are part of a lunatic fringe.
This meme and this video reveals the hand of The Illuminati at their most twisted: to keep mankind in ignorance of their continued machinations while discrediting those who seek to make the world aware of their plans for war, pestilence, famine and enslavement. Can there be a better definition of Evil?


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

That would be your straw man concern from many pages ago. Can't argue that. That presumes that some organization is rolling out troll puppets to obfuscate. 

Same theory that says the US govt put particularly screwy screwballs on TV talking about UFO's. That tends to make any UFO interested person a screwball by association.

I'm thinking this thread shows us that we don't need troll puppets... there's enough people that truly believe. Not sure if that's more or less comforting than the idea of a central group influencing things.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

I get a kick out of the irony of the post, Zedd. One group of illuminati conspiracy theorists making fun of flat earthers. Who is crazier? The guy that thinks he's a dog or the guy that thinks he's a cat?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 12, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> i agree the earth is round but i disagree lots on what were being actually told from governments and NASA ,, or media in general
> If you think about a psace station on the moon is 1000 times better yet our spae station is not in space no different then all space shuttle missions THEY never ever left earths orbit and really went into space they only went so high and were free falling back to earth .
> Seriously everyone uses well we went to the moon and nothing is there
> and back in 69 that is utter bs have we drilled there whats under ground Cheese ??? you think a few fucking rocks they claim they brought back YET Does anyone know where any rock is ,,
> ...


i love you man...
but...


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL

Who posted the incredible odds against these theories back a few pages? That was a beaut.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I get a kick out of the irony of the post, Zedd. One group of illuminati conspiracy theorists making fun of flat earthers. Who is crazier? The guy that thinks he's a dog or the guy that thinks he's a cat?


 lol too funny for sure


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll repost it 1 more time for @ODanksta .

http://www.inquisitr.com/2743899/conspiracy-theories-mathematically-impossible-says-oxford-university-physicist-who-actually-did-the-math/

The moon landing hoax is mathematically impossible. It would've taken around 400,000 people to keep the secret. And been exposed after about 3 years and 8 months.


----------



## zeddd (Feb 12, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'll repost it 1 more time for @ODanksta .
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/2743899/conspiracy-theories-mathematically-impossible-says-oxford-university-physicist-who-actually-did-the-math/
> 
> The moon landing hoax is mathematically impossible. It would've taken around 400,000 people to keep the secret. And been exposed after about 3 years and 8 months.


This assumes a total hoax, there were saturn 5 rockets, America did go to the moon, but i contend they didnt get there in those rockets and come back in the LM, they developed electrogravitic vehicles developed by T.T Brown, an unsung American genius


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm in the fairy dust camp. Possibly Dorothy's ruby red slippers. One of those technologies helped, pretty sure.


----------



## Trousers (Feb 12, 2016)

I bowled a 33 once. 
I think that was God's way of telling me that I am a shitty bowler.


----------



## Rrog (Feb 12, 2016)

Trousers that is so damn funny!


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 6, 2016)

My previous animation had an error of under 0.3% in the moon's movements. Here is the corrected version.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

L


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 7, 2016)

Fuck, fuck, fuck. This stupid fucking thread was delightfully dead. Just seeing it on the forum page gives me a headache. Worst. Bump. Ever...


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol Tyler this subject just wont go away, will it? Seems as if google has noted more searches for this subject this year, than any other. Conservitism bias is strong-like-bull.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Another view....from Henry Makow today;
> *Flat Earthers impersonate conspiracy researchers
> much the same way FBI and crisis actors
> impersonated patriot militia in Oregon. More disturbing,
> ...


 FE is not an illuminati psyop, it is an inquisition. That said, there is/ are various attempts to smear the movement with lunacy, with the intent of burying it.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 7, 2016)

2016 is the year the government is telling us the world is flat and we came from mushrooms..


----------



## GreenLogician (Mar 7, 2016)

Satellites couldn't orbit a flat Earth, photos from space don't show every continent at once, and you can phone someone in America and ask what time of day it is, noticing it's like midnight there while it's sunny lunchtime here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck, fuck, fuck. This stupid fucking thread was delightfully dead. Just seeing it on the forum page gives me a headache. Worst. Bump. Ever...


I hear that your account is warning free. I think it is time you take a bullet for the team and start to post something horrific. Although I can't think of much that would make this thread worse - except yessica.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2016)

It's not stupidity that keeps the thread alive. It's mental illness. Good to keep that in mind. Logic doesn't prevail here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hear that your account is warning free. I think it is time you take a bullet for the team and start to post something horrific. Although I can't think of much that would make this thread worse - except yessica.


Whatever it takes...


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 7, 2016)

GreenLogician said:


> Satellites couldn't orbit a flat Earth, photos from space don't show every continent at once, and you can phone someone in America and ask what time of day it is, noticing it's like midnight there while it's sunny lunchtime here.


The arguement has already been made that satellites are a fiction. The Zetetic model suggests that the sun is local and its light is limited


----------



## Cyrus420 (Mar 7, 2016)

Question: Is the Earth flat?

Answer: No. No it is not.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 7, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> Question: Is the Earth flat?
> 
> Answer: No. No it is not.


do you have any demonstrable experimental proof as evidence? (Photos excluded as scientific evidence)


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2016)

One might have to digest some science to see it.

 

Mushrooms have been known to work too.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Mar 7, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> do you have any demonstrable experimental proof as evidence? (Photos excluded as scientific evidence)







Carl does a better job than a could.

It's not really something I'm willing to debate considering the Earth being round is kind of just a thing. Sure it's more complicated than that with all the physics of the situation but the absurd assertion here is that the Earth is flat. It's common knowledge the Earth is round, if you claim it to be flat you're going against common knowledge and therefore it'd be up to you to prove otherwise, not the other way around. 

Basically, if you can't accept the sky is blue, the Earth is round, and that bears shit in the woods then you've proven to me that you have a HUGE disconnect with reality and aren't worth the time spent debating with you.

(You not meaning YOU specifically, it's just my manner of grammar. I don't know if you believe it to be flat or not.)


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol Read thru this enlightening thread. Obviously the world is round, the interesting thing about this thread is how a concept can enter a persons head and stay there. Then the fallacy is protected at all costs from facts and counter arguments. Facts become a conspiracy.

Look at how completely made up and impossible assertions are protected from your logical assaults. Then you'll receive the inevitable condescending chuckle from the theorist, because you're too stupid to simply deny science and follow along.

Oh and here's the kicker... They'll present preposterous data and if you can't mathematically refute it, well then you're wrong. This is of course a crazy argument, but it delights them. Doesn't matter that millions of science minded have proven something over the last 500years.


----------



## GreenLogician (Mar 7, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> The arguement has already been made that satellites are a fiction.


Must have been a terrible argument, because I can see them. Reductio ad absurdum of any argument that they don't exist.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 7, 2016)

Seriously, I mean who asserts that Satellites don't exist? Even North Korea shoots them up there for shittsakes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hear that your account is warning free. I think it is time you take a bullet for the team and start to post something horrific. Although I can't think of much that would make this thread worse - except yessica.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 7, 2016)

GreenLogician said:


> Must have been a terrible argument, because I can see them. Reductio ad absurdum of any argument that they don't exist.


You can see them? Lol........ Homo Cogitatio


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

The world is not flat, flatlanders just grow that way.


----------



## GreenLogician (Mar 7, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You can see them? Lol........ Homo Cogitatio


Yes, I have a small telescope and have seen the ISS going overhead, as well as others.
You can even see some yourself with the naked eye, by their blinking lights passing smoothly overhead.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

Like I said, facts and reality aren't the issue. It's the defense of the delusion at any cost. 

This thread is a great example. Clearly silly to even an elementary school student, yet they'll embarrass themselves to support the delusion


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2016)

wassup ballies


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

Ballies! Lol!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 8, 2016)

https://bfi.org/about-fuller/big-ideas/dymaxion-world

check buckminster dymaxion flat map.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 8, 2016)

Cool map! A flat map with less distortion than other flat maps representing a round earth.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 8, 2016)

peace


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2016)

When I think I'm going crazy, I come to these threads just to point and laugh! 

That is all...


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/03/09/idaho-shooting-suspects-hypersexual-martian-manifesto-is-a-window-into-an-unraveling-mind/

This guy is another with a delusion. So strong he killed for it. He'll spend the rest of his life in prison and never feel he did the wrong thing

The protection of the delusion is paramount. It comes before all else. I find this intriguingly bizarre


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 9, 2016)

https://kar.kent.ac.uk/50774/1/Cichocka et al. (in press) SPPS.pdf


----------



## Rrog (Mar 9, 2016)

That's an interesting article. Could be low self esteem or narcissists. Either end of the spectrum experiences paranoia. Wow.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 9, 2016)

Best thread everz!!!


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 10, 2016)

GreenLogician said:


> Yes, I have a small telescope and have seen the ISS going overhead, as well as others.
> You can even see some yourself with the naked eye, by their blinking lights passing smoothly overhead.


----------



## Sure Shot (Mar 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> peace


----------



## GreenLogician (Mar 10, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


That jet is rushing passed so quickly because it's nearby.
You know when you are in your car driving down the road, and nearby trees are rushing passed, but distant trees, houses, and mountains cruise by slower, in proportion to their distance?
The ISS is high enough that looking at it from the ground, you can see it cruising smoothly - it doesn't move too fast to see.
It would be like that if you were right next to it, but that's the mistake being made with the comparison to footage of a jet passing nearby. The ISS isn't nearby.

The Moon orbits the Earth at about 2200 mph, but it's so far away that the distance it has to cover to do an orbit is huge. That's why from the ground, it doesn't rush through arc degrees of our visual field. *One degree of movement across your field of vision represents more and more distance the further away you look.*


----------



## GreenLogician (Mar 10, 2016)

Point in two directions at right angles, as if to North and East.
The distance something has to travel to cross the line you are pointing along with your left hand, and then cross the line you are pointing along with your right hand, increases with distance.
A jet passing nearby, a hundred meters away, would only have to cover (use Pythagoras' theorem) 142 meters to zoom passed that much of your field of vision.
It can do that in a jiffy.
A jet 100 kilometers away would have to cover 142km to zoom passed that much of your field of vision.
It would appear to pass by much slower, taking a thousand times longer to cross the same portion of your field of vision, even though it is moving at the same speed.

747 public transport jumbo jets, you've surely seen them plenty of times, lumbering slowly across the sky. They move at 600-1000 kilometers an hour, but they are so high up that they _don't_ race passed like the nearby jet in your video.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 11, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> My previous animation had an error of under 0.3% in the moon's movements. Here is the corrected version.


Lol man your previous animation was 100.3% inaccurate


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2016)

GreenLogician said:


> Point in two directions at right angles, as if to North and East.
> The distance something has to travel to cross the line you are pointing along with your left hand, and then cross the line you are pointing along with your right hand, increases with distance.
> A jet passing nearby, a hundred meters away, would only have to cover (use Pythagoras' theorem) 142 meters to zoom passed that much of your field of vision.
> It can do that in a jiffy.
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 11, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ODanksta (Mar 25, 2016)

Penis


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 26, 2016)

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/200 Proofs Earth is Not a Spinning Ball!.pdf?token=AWyxW64lR4u7io1EkB6irC7UVqxDAxCYJRLpPi77MM9AEEj50oiQijW0S9w0fK7mC0QzWYZ7M3nu7uu6BqkcIKo5b_mkGYkkgNnmhHH1zh4EA3o9AQl-b_SaEs3IS2hqxOl5uM-c3xlwyGtz0bA0QsC0tFk7jFf65_mtX8eufrtlSg


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 26, 2016)

1) The horizon always appears perfectly flat 360 degrees around the observer regardless of altitude. All amateur balloon, rocket, plane and drone footage show a completely flat horizon over 20+ miles high. Only NASA and other government “space agencies” show curvature in their fake CGI photos/videos. 

2) The horizon always rises to the eye level of the observer as altitude is gained, so you never have to look down to see it. If Earth were in fact a globe, no matter how large, as you ascended the horizon would stay fixed and the observer / camera would have to tilt looking down further and further to see it.

3) The natural physics of water is to find and maintain its level. If Earth were a giant sphere tilted, wobbling and hurdling through infinite space then truly flat, consistently level surfaces would not exist here. But since Earth is in fact an extended flat plane, this fundamental physical property of fluids finding and remaining level is consistent with experience and common sense. 

4) Rivers run down to sea-level finding the easiest course, North, South, East, West and all other intermediary directions over the Earth at the same time. If Earth were truly a spinning ball then many of these rivers would be impossibly flowing uphill, for example the Mississippi in its 3000 miles would have to ascend 11 miles before reaching the Gulf of Mexico.

5) One portion of the Nile River flows for a thousand miles with a fall of only one foot. Parts of the West African Congo, according to the supposed inclination and movement of the ball-Earth, would be sometimes running uphill and sometimes down. This would also be the case for the Parana, Paraguay and other long rivers. 

6) If Earth were a ball 25,000 miles in circumference as NASA and modern astronomy claim, spherical trigonometry dictates the surface of all standing water must curve downward an easily measurable 8 inches per mile multiplied by the square of the distance. This means along a 6 mile channel of standing water, the Earth would dip 6 feet on either end from the central peak. Every time such experiments have been conducted, however, standing water has proven to be perfectly level.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 26, 2016)

7) Surveyors, engineers and architects are never required to factor the supposed curvature of the Earth into their projects. Canals, railways, bridges and tunnels for example are always cut and laid horizontally, often over hundreds of miles without any allowance for curvature.

 The Suez Canal connecting the Mediterranean with the Red Sea is 100 miles long without any locks making the water an uninterrupted continuation of the two seas. When constructed, the Earth’s supposed curvature was not taken into account, it was dug along a horizontal datum line 26 feet below sea-level, passing through several lakes from one sea to the other, with the datum line and water’s surface running perfectly parallel over the 100 miles.

9) Engineer, W. Winckler was published in the Earth Review regarding the Earth’s supposed curvature, stating, “As an engineer of many years standing, I saw that this absurd allowance is only permitted in school books. No engineer would dream of allowing anything of the kind. I have projected many miles of railways and many more of canals and the allowance has not even been thought of, much less allowed for. This allowance for curvature means this - that it is 8” for the first mile of a canal, and increasing at the ratio by the square of the distance in miles; thus a small navigable canal for boats, say 30 miles long, will have, by the above rule an allowance for curvature of 600 feet. Think of that and then please credit engineers as not being quite such fools. Nothing of the sort is allowed. We no more think of allowing 600 feet for a line of 30 miles of railway or canal, than of wasting our time trying to square the circle”

10) The London and Northwestern Railway forms a straight line 180 miles long between London and Liverpool. The railroad’s highest point, midway at Birmingham station, is only 240 feet above sea-level. If the world were actually a globe, however, curving 8 inches per mile squared, the 180 mile stretch of rail would form an arc with the center point at Birmingham raising over a mile, a full 5,400 feet above London and Liverpool.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> Penis


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 26, 2016)

11) A surveyor and engineer of thirty years published in the Birmingham Weekly Mercury stated, “I am thoroughly acquainted with the theory and practice of civil engineering. However bigoted some of our professors may be in the theory of surveying according to the prescribed rules, yet it is well known amongst us that such theoretical measurements are INCAPABLE OF ANY PRACTICAL ILLUSTRATION. All our locomotives are designed to run on what may be regarded as TRUE LEVELS or FLATS. There are, of course, partial inclines or gradients here and there, but they are always accurately defined and must be carefully traversed. But anything approaching to eight inches in the mile, increasing as the square of the distance, COULD NOT BE WORKED BY ANY ENGINE THAT WAS EVER YET CONSTRUCTED. Taking one station with another all over England and Scotland, it may be stated that all the platforms are ON THE SAME RELATIVE LEVEL. The distance between Eastern and Western coasts of England may be set down as 300 miles. If the prescribed curvature was indeed as represented, the central stations at Rugby or Warwick ought to be close upon three miles higher than a chord drawn from the two extremities. If such was the case there is not a driver or stoker within the Kingdom that would be found to take charge of the train. We can only laugh at those of your readers who seriously give us credit for such venturesome exploits, as running trains round spherical curves. Horizontal curves on levels are dangerous enough, vertical curves would be a thousand times worse, and with our rolling stock constructed as at present physically impossible.” 

13) In a 19th century French experiment by M. M. Biot and Arago a powerful lamp with good reflectors was placed on the summit of Desierto las Palmas in Spain and able to be seen all the way from Camprey on the Island of Iviza. Since the elevation of the two points were identical and the distance between covered nearly 100 miles, if Earth were a ball 25,000 miles in circumference, the light should have been more than 6600 feet, a mile and a quarter, below the line of sight!

14) The Lieutenant-Colonel Portlock experiment used oxy- hydrogen Drummond’s lights and heliostats to reflect the sun’s rays across stations set up across 108 miles of St. George’s Channel. If the Earth were actually a ball 25,000 miles in circumference, Portlock’s light should have remained hidden under a mile and a half of curvature. 

15) If the Earth were truly a sphere 25,000 miles in circumference, airplane pilots would have to constantly correct their altitudes downwards so as to not fly straight off into “outer space;” a pilot wishing to simply maintain their altitude at a typical cruising speed of 500 mph, would have to constantly dip their nose downwards and descend 2,777 feet (over half a mile) every minute! Otherwise, without compensation, in one hour’s time the pilot would find themselves 31.5 miles higher than expected.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 26, 2016)

^lol a true believer, love no.15 shes a beauty


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ^lol a true believer, love no.15 shes a beauty


remember when we were young'n's, you said you'd always have my back? I thought we were like blood brothers or somethin like that but no gayness.....obviously. Well you fucking lied zeddd. I'm disappointed.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> 11) A surveyor and engineer of thirty years published in the Birmingham Weekly Mercury stated, “I am thoroughly acquainted with the theory and practice of civil engineering. However bigoted some of our professors may be in the theory of surveying according to the prescribed rules, yet it is well known amongst us that such theoretical measurements are INCAPABLE OF ANY PRACTICAL ILLUSTRATION. All our locomotives are designed to run on what may be regarded as TRUE LEVELS or FLATS. There are, of course, partial inclines or gradients here and there, but they are always accurately defined and must be carefully traversed. But anything approaching to eight inches in the mile, increasing as the square of the distance, COULD NOT BE WORKED BY ANY ENGINE THAT WAS EVER YET CONSTRUCTED. Taking one station with another all over England and Scotland, it may be stated that all the platforms are ON THE SAME RELATIVE LEVEL. The distance between Eastern and Western coasts of England may be set down as 300 miles. If the prescribed curvature was indeed as represented, the central stations at Rugby or Warwick ought to be close upon three miles higher than a chord drawn from the two extremities. If such was the case there is not a driver or stoker within the Kingdom that would be found to take charge of the train. We can only laugh at those of your readers who seriously give us credit for such venturesome exploits, as running trains round spherical curves. Horizontal curves on levels are dangerous enough, vertical curves would be a thousand times worse, and with our rolling stock constructed as at present physically impossible.”
> 
> 13) In a 19th century French experiment by M. M. Biot and Arago a powerful lamp with good reflectors was placed on the summit of Desierto las Palmas in Spain and able to be seen all the way from Camprey on the Island of Iviza. Since the elevation of the two points were identical and the distance between covered nearly 100 miles, if Earth were a ball 25,000 miles in circumference, the light should have been more than 6600 feet, a mile and a quarter, below the line of sight!
> 
> ...


All very good points..

See I am not saying that I actually believe that world is flat, but flatlanders make some nice points..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so if I was flying in a straight line then I would eventually be in orbit briefly before escaping orbit and be in outta space?


not really. going into orbit would actually require some sort of adjustment, otherwise not.

If you were American I could explain it as similar to having to make a "football move" in order to complete a pass.

It is a very fine line. But you and I agree that the point being made is moronic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> All very good points..
> 
> See I am not saying that I actually believe that world is flat, but flatlanders make some nice points..


you need lurnin dankster.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> you need lurnin dankster.


It's actually danksta


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

A couple nights ago I was driving in the wee hours and listening to "Coast to Coast" on the radio. Listening to it made me realize that there is no idea so bad as to not attract a group of dedicated followers.






Unofficial TRUMP! campaign theme.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> It's actually danksta


did you just try to touch my diction?


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> did you just try to touch my diction?


You talkin shit?




Lolz I'm just playing


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> You talkin shit?
> 
> View attachment 3642254


@Football!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> All very good points..
> 
> See I am not saying that I actually believe that world is flat, but flatlanders make some nice points..


Maybe if you believe we faked the moon landing. Lol


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Maybe if you believe we faked the moon landing. Lol


Well I don't know? My father, my step father, my uncle and my grandfather have all worked for Lockheed Martin, LTV, Lorael Vaught and all military.. They all told me, that everyone is on a needs to know basis, that know ones knows of the next person is doing. But my father worked on the international space station. So like I said I believe the world is round. But some statements make you wonder..

Always question your government!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 26, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Maybe if you believe we faked the moon landing. Lol


Flat Earth is WAY stupider than moon landing denying. Moon landing denying is really, really stupid though.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2016)

ha ha I may be crazy but im not bat shit crazy


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 27, 2016)

Whether any of it is true or not, we‘d be more crazy just accepting what we are told without investigation. History is VERY repetitive, as are educational fallicies.


----------



## Trousers (Mar 27, 2016)

VAGINA


----------



## zeddd (Mar 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Whether any of it is true or not, we‘d be more crazy just accepting what we are told without investigation. History is VERY repetitive, as are educational fallicies.


such as?


----------



## Trousers (Mar 27, 2016)

vaginas


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Whether any of it is true or not, we‘d be more crazy just accepting what we are told without investigation. History is VERY repetitive, as are educational fallicies.


I took a tour of some NASA place in FL and even seen a rocket launch so I believe the government when it comes to NASA. I just wish we could give them our military budget then you will see some shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 27, 2016)

Trousers said:


> vaginas









Trousers, I forget who's sock you are supposed to be.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> such as?


Im sure you dont need me to explain that knowledge evolves continuously, so to hold to any premise as absolute truth is idiotic.
Just for your amusement, our modern understanding of the interior movements of our earth is strongly based around plate tectonics and the concept of subduction. But before this idea was accepted (late 20th early 21st century) science subscribed to the belief that the earth was ever expanding.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Im sure you dont need me to explain that knowledge evolves continuously, so to hold to any premise as absolute truth is idiotic.
> Just for your amusement, our modern understanding of the interior movements of our earth is strongly based around plate tectonics and the concept of subduction. But before this idea was accepted (late 20th early 21st century) science subscribed to the belief that the earth was ever expanding.


Do you believe the earth is sitting on top of giant pillars too?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Do you believe the earth is sitting on top of giant pillars too?


No mate. But even if I did, would it sound anymore ridiculous than a world suspended in a vacume by an unseen, unquantifiable force?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

You're ignorant, so these details vex you. It's why you're on ignore. Just listen to your hogwash and generalities.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No mate. But even if I did, would it sound anymore ridiculous than a world suspended in a vacume by an unseen, unquantifiable force?


Considerably.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're ignorant, so these details vex you. It's why you're on ignore. Just listen to your hogwash and generalities.


I have tryed to engage with you a few times but you cant communicate without using your online personna speak. You are struggling with conservatism bias, which is not said as an insult. You can believe what ever you want to believe, I post on this site for shits and giggles and to talk with people with differing views. Im still not set on my believes yet, shit, a few years ago I believed in aliens, now I believe something else, which I can be specific about if im asked specific questions. That said Im not writing a scientific paper, so I reserve the right to generalize lol.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I have tryed to engage with you a few times but you cant communicate without using your online personna speak. You are struggling with conservatism bias, which is not said as an insult. You can believe what ever you want to believe, I post on this site for shits and giggles and to talk with people with differing views. Im still not set on my believes yet, shit, a few years ago I believed in aliens, now I believe something else, which I can be specific about if im asked specific questions. That said Im not writing a scientific paper, so I reserve the right to generalize lol.


There's nothing inherently wrong with believing in the existence of extraterrestrials, in my opinion. To hold the belief that Earth has been visited by ETs is a different kettle of fish..


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

... and frankly, if the Earth was indeed flat, unless the ETs were facing Earth directly above and looking down or directly below and looking up, they wouldn't really see it, right?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

Some people are totally OK with writing their own science of convenience. We have religion for that- not science.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No mate. But even if I did, would it sound anymore ridiculous than a world suspended in a vacume by an unseen, unquantifiable force?


It is pretty amazing how all the planets rotate around the sun and moons around planets I believe it must have something to do with gravity. But we have obviously been to the moon and sent rover's to Mars and will be sending humans in years to come. You can also see other planets given a powerful microscope and see that all planets and moons are round.



reddan1981 said:


> I have tryed to engage with you a few times but you cant communicate without using your online personna speak. You are struggling with conservatism bias, which is not said as an insult. You can believe what ever you want to believe, I post on this site for shits and giggles and to talk with people with differing views. Im still not set on my believes yet, shit, a few years ago I believed in aliens, now I believe something else, which I can be specific about if im asked specific questions. That said Im not writing a scientific paper, so I reserve the right to generalize lol.


Now as for extraterrestrial life it is mathematically impossible that we are the only living planet in the cosmos. Weather they are intelligent or can actually travel through space is very debatable but out of all those videos of UFO's I do believe it is possible we have been visited. Sure the government could just be fucking with us but something is going on. Now I do believe 100% that life exists outside of Earth whether they live under ground or breath some crazy gas I would bet anything there is life outside of Earth maybe not our solar system but every star has potential and some of them stars are actually whole galaxy's.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Some people are totally OK with writing their own science of convenience. We have religion for that- not science.


I feel like im repeating myself but my point is that many of the heliocentric fables, the viewpoint that you ascribe to, do NOT replicate what is observed when tests are conducted. Take as an example the moon reflecting sunlight. You might think it an obvious conclusion and a perfect explanation for the moons luminosity. But if you dig deeper you wll find that moonlight is cooling. Taking entropy in to consideration one would expect to see some positive increase in temperature when measuring moonlight but the opposite is true. Moonlight causes a declination in temperature. You can also observe that when the sun and moon are in the sky at the same time the phase of the moon will not differ. If the moon reflects the suns light then surely its reflected light would also change, as they move at different speeds, one would expect the moon to go through all of its phases.
I can go on all day with inconsistencies with the rhetoric and what is actually observed when tested. I think that makes my critical thinking a little sharper than what you credit me with. Any school child can tell me what consensus says, I could probably explain mainstream as well as or better than most here.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> If the moon reflects the suns light then surely its reflected light would also change, as they move at different speeds, one would expect the moon to go through all of its phases.


The speed of light changes in a vacuum? Albert Einstein disagrees.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> It is pretty amazing how all the planets rotate around the sun and moons around planets I believe it must have something to do with gravity. But we have obviously been to the moon and sent rover's to Mars and will be sending humans in years to come. You can also see other planets given a powerful microscope and see that all planets and moons are round.
> 
> 
> 
> Now as for extraterrestrial life it is mathematically impossible that we are the only living planet in the cosmos. Weather they are intelligent or can actually travel through space is very debatable but out of all those videos of UFO's I do believe it is possible we have been visited. Sure the government could just be fucking with us but something is going on. Now I do believe 100% that life exists outside of Earth whether they live under ground or breath some crazy gas I would bet anything there is life outside of Earth maybe not our solar system but every star has potential and some of them stars are actually whole galaxy's.


What if the sun and moon and 'planets' revolved around US. What if we are created SPECIFICALLY for this world, as part of a learning process. What if you and I are more important then weve been led to believe. What if everything you hold as true was infact just informational fodder to curtail your curiosity and steer your thinking. Would you be able to prove me wrong?


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

What if I feel that's BS?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The speed of light changes in a vacuum? Albert Einstein disagrees.


Lol the portion of reflected light we see, not the speed of it.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> What if I feel that's BS?


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol the portion of reflected light we see, not the speed of it.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> What if I feel that's BS?


You DO think its bs but thats cool my mate


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> View attachment 3643746


That's hysterical!!


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Can you elaborate?


What would you like me to elaborate on?


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> What would you like me to elaborate on?


The following:



reddan1981 said:


> If the moon reflects the suns light then surely its reflected light would also change, as they move at different speeds, one would expect the moon to go through all of its phases.


I don't understand the point you're making here. You said you could explain mainstream science as well or better than most here, so I'd like you to elaborate on the above please.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, and please use science when discrediting science. That shit is so hysterical in its truth


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

Frantic Googling.. I can hear the keyboard 'clacking'.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

Well ill attempt to atleast. As you might know there are 8 main phases the moon go's through , waxing crescent, new, waning crescent, third quarter, waning gibbous, full, waxing gibbous, first quarter. Each one of these phase names represents the portion 


SunnyJim said:


> Frantic Googling.. I can hear the keyboard 'clacking'.


Wanking and old age makes you imagion things


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

I would have happily attempted to explain, but ill save my effort.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Well ill attempt to atleast. As you might know there are 8 main phases the moon go's through , waxing crescent, new, waning crescent, third quarter, waning gibbous, full, waxing gibbous, first quarter. Each one of these phase names represents the portion


..represents the portion of what, and what does this have to do with the speed at which any portion of the light travels?



reddan1981 said:


> Wanking and old age makes you imagion things


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ego is a horrible thing.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

Being so embarrassingly and profoundly wrong on such an elemental thing is more horrible. Just sayin.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

Tell me bout these aliens then boys, I say give me proof, you say maths IS the proof......


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Ego is a horrible thing.


Ignorance is worse though, right?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Ignorance is worse though, right?


 not worse, equal to. What about penis size and performance envy, that is bad no?


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> not worse, equal to. What about penis size and performance envy, that is bad no?


Could be. I don't spend my time looking at performing penises, so no envy here.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> What would you like me to elaborate on?


I have often wondered this. Is light a wave or a particle ?

Also you indicate a "paradigm shift" From where and to where would this shift in accepted beliefs within what discipline be occurring ?

Anyone who would like to see the answers to these and other related questions might watch this

http://www.thrivemovement.com/the_movie


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

Light is both, depending on whether anyone is looking. See the double slit experiment


----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Light is both, depending on whether anyone is looking. See the double slit experiment


Yes I have... first done like 300 years ago (?) That one, very interesting
Hey, I believe in science...

What if religion is just a coping method for those unable to see beyond and accept human mortality ? Or maybe a way to control the masses ?
Back when they made the bible were they not burning people at the stake for being witches ? And throwing someone into prison for saying the earth is flat, kind of takes a bit to come to grips with that. I bet those victims tried to make their point, but, somehow nobody believed them. Now a days they could maybe have won on appeal... but they are compost now..
Different religions over the centuries have had some 3000 different gods. If the first 2999 turned out to be wrong - thankfully on the 3000 attempt everything fell into place. So much for that silly science stuff

In Roman times Christians were called Atheists because they only believed in one god.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

jafro daweedhound said:


> I have often wondered this. Is light a wave or a particle ?
> 
> Also you indicate a "paradigm shift" From where and to where would this shift in accepted beliefs within what discipline be occurring ?
> 
> ...


It is suggested that light are particles that move in wave.
The avatar, I thought it would project my intention. I believe we have been held back with falsehoods from the scientific hierarchy I believe there has been a monopoly on information and cyclically we find out and end up getting wiped out. I believe Rome did not fall, just our understanding of it changed. I believe wars only perpose has been to depopulate I believe..... Many possibilities.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

Everyone has their own spin on what's what. As long as people respect one another and not force their spin on others.


----------



## jafro daweedhound (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> The avatar, I thought it would project my intention. I believe we have been held back with falsehoods from the scientific hierarchy I believe there has been a monopoly on information and cyclically we find out and end up getting wiped out. I believe Rome did not fall, just our understanding of it changed. I believe wars only perpose has been to depopulate I believe..... Many possibilities.


Good explanation,
I see your point, and agree that what we have been fed a lot of BS for centuries. The mere fact that we still use fossil fuels that are killing us all, while better solutions have been berried shows that. 
Tesla wanted to give the world free energy, look how well that worked...


----------



## Rrog (Mar 28, 2016)

The tech hasn't been buried, rather greed keeps some technology from changing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3643786


Is that your mom?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Is that your mom?


Wife, shes had a hard life.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Wife, shes had a hard life.


Lady has a rack on her.. are her nipples pink or brown?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 28, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lady has a rack on her.. are her nipples pink or brown?


Lol brown.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Wife, shes had a hard life.


Is that your son with her?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2016)

ODanksta just PMed me and asked that this thread be closed too.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> ODanksta just PMed me and asked that this thread be closed too.


Well them Filipino's are very religious so they probably do believe the earth is flat and we are assholes for not agreeing. Lol


----------



## Xiu (Mar 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> ODanksta just PMed me and asked that this thread be closed too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The speed of light changes in a vacuum? Albert Einstein disagrees.


 The one quantity that is all over the place is the speed of stupid in a vacuum.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd be satisfied with a primary reference to the negative energy content of lunar photons.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The one quantity that is all over the place is the speed of stupid in a vacuum.


Here I thought that domain was limited by vacuum.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Here I thought that domain was limited by vacuum.


And yet there is a law of proportion. The harder a thread sucks, the stupider. This thread delivers in that regard.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No mate. But even if I did, would it sound anymore ridiculous than a world suspended in a vacume by an unseen, unquantifiable force?


unseen but quantifiable ...


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is that your son with her?


Have you got kids?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Have you got kids?


Sorry man. This thread is closed at the request of the OP.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry man. This thread is closed at the request of the OP.


Close it then g. Hows your baby, nearly walking yet?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Have you got kids?


Yes I have a kid, but that didn't answer my question. You said that the woman in the picture was your wife I asked if that was your son with her. But since you didn't answer I'm going to assume you married a cougar. Lol, I'm actually exactly 4 weeks older than my wife just in case you ask another irrelevant question and no we didn't go to the same school I get that one a lot. Lol


----------



## Trousers (Mar 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trousers, I forget who's sock you are supposed to be.



yessica's


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Close it then g. Hows your baby, nearly walking yet?


Nah, he was an early walker. Running his ass off now.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'd be satisfied with a primary reference to the negative energy content of lunar photons.


the scary shit about lunar protons is the sheer speed that the negative energy coalesces. The primary reference is so vague that we must extrapolate secondary references just in order to comprehend the variable coefficient ratio of lunar protons to simple solar protons...
Shit is boggling really
far too advanced for a cannabis forum
Last time I tried to understand it I ended up like this here lad


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Close it then g. Hows your baby, nearly walking yet?


You should know this: good parents discourage their kids from walking in this topologically fraught world of ours. Once they have that skill, what is to stop an intrepid toddler from finding the edge and falling off?


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You should know this: good parents discourage their kids from walking in this topologically fraught world of ours. Once they have that skill, what is to stop an intrepid toddler from finding the edge and falling off?


True if there were an edge to fall off. If capable they should be learned, they must work!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Divey who fingered your arsehole. Im a couple years off 40, prison has kept my youthfulness my wife is 2 years younger than me. In this photo a year beforehand my wives 14 yearold brother drowned in our local river, the shock caused complications for her pregnancy, subsequently our son was born disabled. This photo, which was taken at a family bbq, was the first time we switched off from the pain and let our hair down. I think I have been very patient with your troll attemps, but brov Im no pussy, dont try changing your tone to me and Ill let your little slights pass, keep side talking me and Im game to insult sling.


Well that does suck and sorry to hear about your son. But you are the one who brought your personal shit up in a thread about thinking the earth is flat buddy. Not like I was picking on you about your personal life too much just think it's kind of funny you take your stance on the earth is flat so serious you would post a picture of yourself and now you are talking like a tough guy. Lol

Maybe you ain't a pussy but you still think the earth is flat so don't be surprised when people don't take you seriously. I ain't no pussy either but I don't see a point posting my picture and talking tough. Should I post pictures of me, my dogs and guns so we can have an E-war? Lmao

But back on subject, the earth is round buddy try to keep the sand out of your vagina.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> True if there were an edge to fall off. If capable they should be learned, they must work!


Aren't there four edges of a flat Earth to fall off? I'd be worried..


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well that does suck and sorry to hear about your son. But you are the one who brought your personal shit up in a thread about thinking the earth is flat buddy. Not like I was picking on you about your personal life too much just think it's kind of funny you take your stance on the earth is flat so serious you would post a picture of yourself and now you are talking like a tough guy. Lol
> 
> Maybe you ain't a pussy but you still think the earth is flat so don't be surprised when people don't take you seriously. I ain't no pussy either but I don't see a point posting my picture and talking tough. Should I post pictures of me, my dogs and guns so we can have an E-war? Lmao
> 
> But back on subject, the earth is round buddy try to keep the sand out of your vagina.


 I posted the picture to put a face and to humanize my argument. Through out I have maintained my belief is not absolute, my psudo message is people should be allowed to believe what they want. Look at the behaviour that can be displayed when anyone steers from what is accepted as truth. EACH AND EVERY SOCIETY think they have the 'facts', this ignorance is indoctrinated into us, the authority never changes.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Aren't there four edges of a flat Earth to fall off? I'd be worried..


Not in the model I believe. I believe earth is an ever expanding plain. The only PHYISICAL realm there is, a band width of energy where we can experience this reality. I think our atmosphere limits our exploration capability. I think our sun is locale, has limited power and outside of its limits conditions are such that we cannot survive. I have as much evidence for my belief as any person writing here.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> ...my psudo message is people should be allowed to believe what they want.


Privately, maybe. Publicly, science, logic, and reason should be at the heart of your argument, imo.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Privately, maybe. Publicly, science, logic, and reason should be at the heart of your argument, imo.


Scientific THEORY is not fact my friend. You can show me a formula and make maths fit any theory. But when asked for evidence, observable repeatable, demonstrable experimentation the common response is non complient. I will point to these experimentation to back my belief in the possibility of us living on a flat earth;
Bedford canal experiment 
Michelson + Morley
Michelson + Gail
Sagnak experiment 
Rectaliniator experiment 
Aireys failure
Now if you wish to educate me with SCIENCE please show me relevant experimentation that proves your heliocentric position.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Scientific THEORY is not fact my friend.


I stopped reading here.

Don't be confused by the word 'theory' in the context of science.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I stopped reading here.
> 
> Don't be confused by the word 'theory' in the context of science.


Lol ok my mate.


----------



## SunnyJim (Mar 29, 2016)

Your theories might be best-guesses based on your level of observation, experimentation, testing, and reviewing. To proceed from hypothesis to scientific theory, much peer-review is needed.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I posted the picture to put a face and to humanize my argument. Through out I have maintained my belief is not absolute, my psudo message is people should be allowed to believe what they want. Look at the behaviour that can be displayed when anyone steers from what is accepted as truth. EACH AND EVERY SOCIETY think they have the 'facts', this ignorance is indoctrinated into us, the authority never changes.


they are allowed to believe whatever they want.
that's called religion.
And that ignorance is, indeed, indoctrinated at early ages


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Rectaliniator experiment
> .


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Scientific THEORY is not fact my friend. You can show me a formula and make maths fit any theory. But when asked for evidence, observable repeatable, demonstrable experimentation the common response is non complient. I will point to these experimentation to back my belief in the possibility of us living on a flat earth;
> Bedford canal experiment
> Michelson + Morley
> Michelson + Gail
> ...


I mentioned how you can prove the earth is round God fucking knows how far back.

Go to the highest mountain bring a powerful telescope and see if you can see Mount Washington or Everest even K2 perfect experiment if there is no curvature in the earth you will see the highest mountains from a high mountain. It's not exactly rocket science to see the earth is not flat.

Now put the Bible down and prove the earth is flat your God needs you..... Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's hard to believe it takes 29 pages to discuss the earth's shape.

How many pages would it take to cover global warming...like 3?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2016)

oops...it's not a globe, right?

Another 29 pages now?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2016)

isnt the moon also cube shaped

and Uranus shaped like a giant dildo


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> oops...it's not a globe, right?
> 
> Another 29 pages now?


Actually the earth is not completely round the equator is actually bigger around than say longitude 45 same reason if you fly to Southeast Asia they fly up around Alaska to Russia or Europe and then down to Southeast Asia instead of flying straight along the equator.

But flight patterns would make absolutely no sense if the Earth was flat. Lol



tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's hard to believe it takes 29 pages to discuss the earth's shape.
> 
> How many pages would it take to cover global warming...like 3?


But we do have a thread about global warming too in politics over 20 pages I believe. Lmao.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> But we do have a thread about global warming too in politics over 20 pages I believe. Lmao.


and I'm sure half the pages are total bull shit...and I was probably there too, but got stoned and forgot.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

this was never about if the earth is flat, its about getting wasted and talking shit imo


----------



## Trousers (Mar 30, 2016)

vagina


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

Everything you've ever been taught is a lie 
Believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see.... 

The earth is flat 
The moon mission was faked 
911 inside job


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> Everything you've ever been taught is a lie
> Believe nothing you hear and only half of what you see....
> 
> The earth is flat
> ...


Make a Dr's. appt. quickly. You believe in Dr's., right?


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Make a Dr's. appt. quickly. You believe in Dr's., right?


Dude do you even smoke?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> Dude do you even smoke?


sure...but it doesn't make me stupid


----------



## torontoke (Mar 30, 2016)

K I have to admit I skipped the first 29 pages so if the earth isn't round and isn't flat then what shape is it?

I'm gonna guess rhombus???
Lol


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> sure...but it doesn't make me stupid


No need for name calling. Take the time you spend trolling and start researching.


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

torontoke said:


> K I have to admit I skipped the first 29 pages so if the earth isn't round and isn't flat then what shape is it?
> 
> I'm gonna guess rhombus???
> Lol


Nobody knows for sure and if they do they ain't sharing. 
The web is an amazing place with so many people sharing ideas, just search and you'll find some very interesting perspectives on the shape of the earth


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> No need for name calling. Take the time you spend trolling and start researching.


Fuck off


----------



## Rrog (Mar 30, 2016)

Logic and science don't prevail in this thread. It's more of an insight into conspiracy delusion.


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

I wish logic and science dictated our reality unfortunately what we have is corruption, greed and a lust for power and control


----------



## Rrog (Mar 30, 2016)

And science


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> I wish logic and science dictated our reality unfortunately what we have is corruption, greed and a lust for power and control


You have a tendency to speak in overly broad generalizations.


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You have a tendency to speak in overly broad generalizations.


Sure, in this case that is true. 

If you'd like more details just ask. 

Also if your having a hard time exploring new ideas..know you're not alone. It happens all the time. 

Look up the 5 stages of grieving.. You guys are still at the denial/anger stages.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> Sure, in this case that is true.
> 
> If you'd like more details just ask.
> 
> ...


I'd like more details please. Upon what facts do you base your assertion that : 1) I am grieving, and 2) I am at the denial/anger stage.


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> . Upon what facts do you base your assertion that : 1) I am grieving, and 2) I am at the denial/anger stage.


Sorry brah that wasn't directed at you


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> Sorry brah that wasn't directed at you


Ok


----------



## Rrog (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> Look up the 5 stages of grieving.. You guys are still at the denial/anger stages.


You're still in the Third Grade.


----------



## Xiu (Mar 30, 2016)

One question: why would there be a conspiracy to tell the world the earth and other planets/ moons are sphere shaped? Who would benefit from Lying about this?


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're still in the Third Grade.


_You will not be punished for your anger, you will be punished by your anger._


----------



## Kul (Mar 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> One question: why would there be a conspiracy to tell the world the earth and other planets/ moons are sphere shaped? Who would benefit from Lying about this?


If all of us knew the truth of our reality we would never allow the blatant destruction of it and its inhabitants.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> One question: why would there be a conspiracy to tell the world the earth and other planets/ moons are sphere shaped? Who would benefit from Lying about this?


flat earth lunatics only, its their special secret


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're still in the Third Grade.


No, just blind to physics, science, history & reality is all...does he hit the floor when he falls or float upward. 30 pages of used condoms if you ask me.


----------



## Xiu (Mar 30, 2016)

Kul said:


> If all of us knew the truth of our reality we would never allow the blatant destruction of it and its inhabitants.


that does not answer the question 

Anything logical? One reason that anyone would lie about the shape of the earth.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 30 pages of used condoms if you ask me.


Hahahahaaha!!!!!!


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 31, 2016)

Xiu said:


> One question: why would there be a conspiracy to tell the world the earth and other planets/ moons are sphere shaped? Who would benefit from Lying about this?


Do you understand how to get Royal status? You must come from specific bloodlines. How did these bloodlines get royal status? They were born from angels and bequeathed knowledge. Lol to maintain a position of authority over us they have to provide something we need, invention of information, structures to protect the information and the authority that that produces it.


----------



## zeddd (Mar 31, 2016)

generalisms again, ok specifics coming and only cos my wake and bake got out of hand, in the disc model you are proposing as credible, there is an absolutely unanswerable glitch in the theory, which is antartica would not get 6 months of night, end of discussion re disc


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2016)

^^ Get ready for one of the dumbest non-answers you've ever seen...


----------



## Rrog (Mar 31, 2016)

Where's my fucking pointy aluminum hat for chrissakes

Not sure where people even hear about this shit to incorporate it into their daily lives.?? Is there a Bizarro Channel on cable or something? Is this leftover Nazi Covenant of the Ark shit? I suspect anal probes are involved somehow. That's the only part of this I find remotely interesting 

Do these same easily influenced individuals still leave out cookies for Santa? Do they argue with neighbors that dog tracks in the snow are actually reindeer? Do they still wait up in anticipation to get a glimpse of the Easter bunny? I think Santa has more cred than some of this. 

The average third grader would turn red in laughter over this. 

And I get such a kick out of the totally ignorant confidence with which these completely (completely) ridiculous comments are tossed out at us. With the distinct tang of arrogance as if they were explaining it so simply to children.


----------



## Xiu (Mar 31, 2016)

This would make more sense than the non answers people are giving.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Mar 31, 2016)

trolls... they gotta be..
I'm resisting the urge to go get factual shit again..
but the last time I did that I just felt SO Unsatisfied...
like a snickers commercial gone wrong


----------



## Rrog (Mar 31, 2016)

Alien anal probes : Let's steer this convo to something educational.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Alien anal probes : Let's steer this convo to something educational.


 I'm a little behind. Fill me in.


----------



## Rrog (Mar 31, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 1, 2016)

This is the one day of the year where this thread makes any sense at all


----------



## Rrog (Apr 1, 2016)

Good point


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm a little behind. Fill me in.



ahhh I love you man


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> generalisms again, ok specifics coming and only cos my wake and bake got out of hand, in the disc model you are proposing as credible, there is an absolutely unanswerable glitch in the theory, which is antartica would not get 6 months of night, end of discussion re disc


To say that Antartica gets 6 months of night is misleading. What actually happens is the sun moves to a position below the horizon. In the flat earth model, it suggests the sun moves in greater circles, outwards from the centre, until around December 21st from which point it returns to its zenith position north of the equator (tropic of Cancer). The flat earth model also proposes that the sun is local and its power limited. Our atmosphere bends light downward to negate light spread.


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> generalisms again, ok specifics coming and only cos my wake and bake got out of hand, in the disc model you are proposing as credible, there is an absolutely unanswerable glitch in the theory, which is antartica would not get 6 months of night, end of discussion re disc[/QUOTE
> http://www.livescience.com/
> *The Myth of Arctic Daylight and Darkness Exposed*
> by Joe Rao, Meteorologist and Astronomer | September 21, 2010 01:11am ET
> ...


----------



## zeddd (Apr 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> To say that Antartica gets 6 months of night is misleading.
> ,


no it is not misleading, it is sunless night for 6 months


----------



## zeddd (Apr 2, 2016)

so to recap, there are no photos of the edge, antartica doesnt get sun for 6 months and the sun decides to change its course winter summer and all the water should fly off the planet cos its spinning...etc....are you barking mad? pilots would have to point their planes down or fly off into outer space? really.....ffs


----------



## Rrog (Apr 2, 2016)

Amazing tenacity to hold onto and protect delusion. It's like they've built a little mental Jenga reality which includes the delusion as a few of the Jenga pieces.

You're trying to pull pieces from their created Jenga reality, so obviously this is part of their anxiety, and they need to come up with some bandaid to refute logic to keep their little Jenga tower intact.

We all have Jenga towers that we protect with or without logic available.


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Amazing tenacity to hold on to and protect delusion. It's like they've built a little metal Jenga reality which includes the delusion as a few of the Jenga pieces.
> 
> You're trying to pull pieces from their created Jenga reality, so obviously this is part of their anxiety, and they need to come up with some bandaid to refute logic to keep their little Jenga tower intact.
> 
> We all have Jenga towers that we protect with or without logic available.


Lol have you heard yourself? I believe you will have a meltdown imminently.


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2016)

31 pages of people trying just push others over the edge.


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> ..I believe you will have a meltdown imminently.


Fortunately, your beliefs don't seem to be based on any sound logic or reasoning..


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> To say that Antartica gets 6 months of night is misleading. What actually happens is the sun moves to a position below the horizon. In the flat earth model, it suggests the *sun moves in greater circles, *outwards from the centre, until around December 21st from which point it returns to its zenith position north of the equator (tropic of Cancer). The flat earth model also proposes that the sun is local and its power limited. Our atmosphere bends light downward to negate light spread.


Why would the sun move in circles with a flat earth?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Why would the sun move in circles with a flat earth?


----------



## Trousers (Apr 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol have you heard yourself? I believe you will have a meltdown imminently.



vagina


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 2, 2016)

I like vagina..... Much!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2016)

vagina with a yeast infection...

let's get serious about this thread!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I like vagina..... Much!


Flat ones?


----------



## Trousers (Apr 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I like vagina..... Much!



You are mentally ill. It is cute. 
<ruffles reddan's hair, wipes hand on pants>


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)

Burns pants


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 3, 2016)

Trousers said:


> You are mentally ill. It is cute.
> <ruffles reddan's hair, wipes hand on pants>


*wipes hands on pants, (crotch area) develops an erection. Puny pathetic sized erection.


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Burns pants


In jealous protest.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

one rung lower and its rock bottom for this thread, lovin it, Mc thread


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 3, 2016)

how does tectonic activity work on a flat earth?

what does the other side look like?

how does gravity work on a disc?

is it spinning? if you're closer to the outside do you spin faster or get whipped away into space?

if i stand in the center will the earth be revolving around me?

how does the weather work on a flat earth? how do the oceans keep the water from flowing right over the edge?

is there really a man on the moon?


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 3, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> how does tectonic activity work on a flat earth?


 tectonic movement still occurs

[/QUOTE]what does the other side look like?[/QUOTE] don't know, what does dark matter look like?

[/QUOTE]how does gravity work on a disc?[/QUOTE] gravity is explained by density. The weight of our atmosphere pushes us and anything more dense than it's self down.

[/QUOTE]is it spinning? if you're closer to the outside do you spin faster or get whipped away into space?[/QUOTE] not spinning.

[/QUOTE]if i stand in the center will the earth be revolving around me?[/QUOTE] not spinning

[/QUOTE]how does the weather work on a flat earth? how do the oceans keep the water from flowing right over the edge?[/QUOTE] there is no edge, just a boundary where the Suns heat fails to keep the water from solidifying to ice. Past this point is ice.

[/QUOTE]is there really a man on the moon?[/QUOTE] no, nor has there ever been.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)

So




wrong.


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> there is no edge, just a boundary where the Suns heat fails to keep the water from solidifying to ice. Past this point is ice.


Epic troll.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> one rung lower and its rock bottom for this thread, lovin it, Mc thread


Thanks @ODanksta


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

Where's Le Dankstar at?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Where's Le Dankstar at?


I think he was heading to Qatar.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think he was heading to Qatar.


Eh.. he's left before, he'll get over whatevers bothering him soon enough. He can't survive off Facebook alone. he tries on occasion, but he can't.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

those women are cray, good for 3 nights then it s full panic mode, self recrimination / loathing imo...running lol


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> how does tectonic activity work on a flat earth?
> 
> what does the other side look like?
> 
> ...


they dismiss the concept of gravity, the psychopathology, aka flat earth belief, dictates that there is no gravity but that the earth disc is ascending propelled by an undisclosed force at an acceleration consistent with the value "g" for earth gravity, loving this cured exo im vaping


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)

he kinda painted himself into a corner. Demanding we respect her while giving her access to the thread. If we respected him, we often disrespected her - as a concept at least.

rookie move.

low hanging fruit.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> he kinda painted himself into a corner. Demanding we respect her while giving her access to the thread. If we respected him, we often disrespected her - as a concept at least.
> 
> rookie move.
> 
> low hanging fruit.


men of the world know this scam


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> he kinda painted himself into a corner. Demanding we respect her while giving her access to the thread. If we respected him, we often disrespected her - as a concept at least.
> 
> rookie move.
> 
> low hanging fruit.


Drinkstar has been on a binger, that's all. He don't even comb his hair anymore.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> men of the world know this scam


"Scam" is not necessarily the term I would use. There is a lot of grey area.

Maybe "angle"?


----------



## zeddd (Apr 3, 2016)

im a bit older angles lead to scams


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 3, 2016)

She's a Filipino migrant worker living in Qatar(!), sending her dollar home to her kid the Philippines. An American dude she meets on the internet is totally in to her and agrees to ship her over to the US and pay all her living costs. Not a scam, a no-brainer.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 3, 2016)

I bet that chick doesn't even exist. Remember the other one? He'd cook fat dinners and post pics of his dog. I thought he was just cooking for him and his dog, he says there was some girl that had the same name as the dog..Idk it's confusing shit...Ledankstear is a complex muthafucker. He Also Might Be into beastiality.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I bet that chick doesn't even exist. Remember the other one? He'd cook fat dinners and post pics of his dog. I thought he was just cooking for him and his dog, he says there was some girl that had the same name as the dog..Idk it's confusing shit...Ledankstear is a complex muthafucker. He Also Might Be into beastiality.


Did you notice how all of his internet girlfriends make the exact same typos and spelling/grammar errors that he does? Weird, huh?


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 3, 2016)

I sense a conspiracy theory in the making.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Apr 3, 2016)

> reddan1981 said:
> 
> 
> > tectonic movement still occurs
> ...


First off all, what a cluster fuck of quotes! My mind wouldn't let me click reply without fixing them, and now I know how to quote within quotes, how useful.

Is the sun also flat? Does it project it's energy unidirectionally, like an LED, or would it's energy be projected in all directions from a single point? 

Do the sun and moon move? If " we" are not spinning, they must move. What causes their movement? How do tides work on this flat earth? 

So many more questions about the boundary of ice, and of course, gravity. Gravity is a force. F=ma. If gravity is explained by density, and density is m/v, and there " is no edge " then v is infinite, and gravity is infinite, and we just collapse into a black hole.

At least the thought experiments are amusing.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> She's a Filipino migrant worker living in Qatar(!), sending her dollar home to her kid the Philippines. An American dude she meets on the internet is totally in to her and agrees to ship her over to the US and pay all her living costs. Not a scam, a no-brainer.


For real I would even take him up on that offer. Lol, I'm not the cheapest date though he'd be buying me rib-eye steak, salmon and all would be worth it I can send all my money home to my wife and kid then take trips home for a month or two at a time and fuck my wife so not to be all the way gay.... 

Great deal on the womans part but a fucking retard move on his part IMO.


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 19, 2016)

Bumpz for trump


----------



## Rrog (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah. We don't want another 7-11 on our hands


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Skunk Baxter (Apr 19, 2016)

Shit... I saw the title and thought it was a thread about jimmy Dale Gilmore and Joe Ely's old band...


----------



## .ODanksta. (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

Saying "earth is flat" is very vague.

I like to say that the earth is a PLANE that does not move. All the stars revolve around US

There is infact a dome over our atmosphere.

NASA is full of shit. Just another branch of MILATARY that's curropt with FreeMasons astronauts.

WE HAVE NEVER BEEN TO SPACE

Look into the United Nations logo. It's clearly a map of the flat earth


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

For the people who believe in a globe answer me this: 

1) If we are infact a globe that is spinning at speeds of 1000mph and orbiting the sun at 67000mph then how the hell are all the stars and constellations at the same spot time and time again? 

Too hard? Ok 

2) if we are a globe then why is there no one way flights anywHere in the Southern Hemisphere? Try finding a one way flight from Brazil to Australia ? Or vice versa


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> For the people who believe in a globe answer me this:
> 
> 1) If we are infact a globe that is spinning at speeds of 1000mph and orbiting the sun at 67000mph then how the hell are all the stars and constellations at the same spot time and time again?
> 
> ...


look at a constellation right when the stars come out.. then look at the same one around 5am. id put money on it not being in the same spot


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> For the people who believe in a globe answer me this:
> 
> 1) If we are infact a globe that is spinning at speeds of 1000mph and orbiting the sun at 67000mph then how the hell are all the stars and constellations at the same spot time and time again?
> 
> ...


You convinced me. Now I am voting for Trump!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> look at a constellation right when the stars come out.. then look at the same one around 5am. id put money on it not being in the same spot


LIAR!!!!

reported


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> look at a constellation right when the stars come out.. then look at the same one around 5am. id put money on it not being in the same spot


Sure the revolve around us in counter clockwise motion. But you completely disregarded my statement about the globe spinning? 

Is we are teaveling so fast how can we even see them in the first place ?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You convinced me. Now I am voting for Trump!


Please don't vote for trump. Don't vote at all. Grow your own food and become self sustainable. That's the real revolution


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Sure the revolve around us in counter clockwise motion. But you completely disregarded my statement about the globe spinning?
> 
> Is we are teaveling so fast how can we even see them in the first place ?


oh my.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> look at a constellation right when the stars come out.. then look at the same one around 5am. id put money on it not being in the same spot


The only way we can always see the same stars time after time is if we are indeed on a FLAT plane.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> oh my.


Please explain you're thinking. I'm not here to convince, I just want to put my knowledge to the test


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The only way we can always see the same stars time after time is if we are indeed on a FLAT plane.


or the earth just so happens to turn that way everyday.. but your reason is filled with logic and fact. thank you for playing


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> or the earth just so happens to turn that way everyday.. but your reason is filled with logic and fact. thank you for playing


But see, we can't disregard this theory just because "our earth so happens" or just by shear blind luck. I'm not having it.

I've always been a logical conspiracy theorist but I must admit at first when I heard about the flat earth I completely disregarded it and made fun of that idea (the correct term is "cognitive dissonance") 
But as I dug deeper things become more evident that something wasn't right


----------



## SunnyJim (May 3, 2016)

Who the feck is this new challenger?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> But see, we can't disregard this theory just because "our earth so happens" or just by shear blind luck. I'm not having it.
> 
> I've always been a logical conspiracy theorist but I must admit at first when I heard about the flat earth I completely disregarded it and made fun of that idea (the correct term is "cognitive dissonance")
> But as I dug deeper things become more evident that something wasn't right


a logical conspiracy theorist?

Pray, tell us some of the other conspiracies you accept as truthful.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

One big turning point was the information I learned about Admiral Richard Byrd.

He was a well renounced Naval officer who explored both north and south poles. If you haven't searched him up i suggest do so. He's one of the few that actually reached the end of our earth. Antarctica isn't what we were taught 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_E._Byrd


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

I want to play. I will provide as much "facts" or logical evidence as I can. Before you completely try and shut me down, please read my information with an open mind.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 3, 2016)

Please provide these facts with peer-reviewed sources. Questions like "why don't planes fly from Australia to ..." or "I don't notice constellations moving in the night sky ..." don't support your theory.

That's the only game we're interested in playing.

3 2 1 Go.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> One big turning point was the information I learned about Admiral Richard Byrd.
> 
> He was a well renounced Naval officer who explored both north and south poles. If you haven't searched him up i suggest do so. He's one of the few that actually reached the end of our earth. Antarctica isn't what we were taught
> 
> ...


Actually that lying fuck never made it there. It is widely acknowledged that he missed it by a long shot and just made the shit up.


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I want to play. I will provide as much "facts" or logical evidence as I can. Before you completely try and shut me down, please read my information with an open mind.


hey troll if we can see the stars we would also see the sun on your flat earth, go back to sleep


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> hey troll if we can see the stars we would also see the sun on your flat earth, go back to sleep


On some days we can see the SUN and MOON, now how is that possible on a globe?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> On some days we can see the SUN and MOON, now how is that possible on a globe?


are you really this stupid? The sun and the moon are not connected to each other.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Sure the revolve around us in counter clockwise motion. But you completely disregarded my statement about the globe spinning?
> 
> Is we are teaveling so fast how can we even see them in the first place ?


think like a bigass sprocket on a bike. its moving just as fast as a little sprocket but with less rotation. why is that
sorry i dont really talk like a science person.. because im not one. but common sense man..


----------



## SunnyJim (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> On some days we can see the SUN and MOON, now how is that possible on a globe?


That isn't a 'fact'.. Try harder.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

This country has no business being a democracy anymore. The populace needs a caretaker, not the vote.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually that lying fuck never made it there. It is widely acknowledged that he missed it by a long shot and just made the shit up.


He may have "missed" the NORTH POLE but in the 1940's-50's he led a few explorations there. What he found must of been important because that led to the Antarctic treaty in 1961. Which has to be the only treaty that has NOT been broken.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Please provide these facts with peer-reviewed sources. Questions like "why don't planes fly from Australia to ..." or "I don't notice constellations moving in the night sky ..." don't support your theory.
> 
> That's the only game we're interested in playing.
> 
> 3 2 1 Go.


If you can't answer my questions then you are losing the game.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> If you can't answer my questions then you are losing the game.


Google it, big fire.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> He may have "missed" the NORTH POLE but in the 1940's-50's he led a few explorations there. What he found must of been important because that led to the Antarctic treaty in 1961. Which has to be the only treaty that has NOT been broken.


You are just full of misinformation aren't you?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That isn't a 'fact'.. Try harder.


 Numbers don't lie. 

Why don't modern engineering take into account for the worlds "curvature"?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

If the Earth were a sphere that rotated daily on its vertical axis at a uniform velocity, revolving annually around the Sun, it would follow that half the “globe” would always be sunlit while the other half dark, every place on the globe receiving an equal amount of day and night.In actuality, however, the drastically varying lengths of day/night over the Earth are consistent with the Geocentric Flat-Earth model.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Why don't modern engineering take into account for the worlds "curvature"?


who says they dont?.. so all the anchors on it are all the same length?.. the land at the beginning of the bridge is the same height as the land at the end?


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> If the Earth were a sphere that rotated daily on its vertical axis at a uniform velocity, revolving annually around the Sun, it would follow that half the “globe” would always be sunlit while the other half dark, every place on the globe receiving an equal amount of day and night.In actuality, however, the drastically varying lengths of day/night over the Earth are consistent with the Geocentric Flat-Earth model.


so youre telling me its day time right now in europe? im in the US by the way


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> who says they dont?.. so all the anchors on it are all the same length?.. the land at the beginning of the bridge is the same height as the land at the end?


The picture I added clearly has the formula for the earths curvature. 

Do you see a curvature on the worlds longest bridge ? I don't.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The picture I added clearly has the formula for the earths curvature.
> 
> Do you see a curvature on the worlds longest bridge ? I don't.


there is no grid, no scale, no nothing.. just a picture showing a bridge with some numbers, go out there and measure it from the ground of the water up and youll see a curve


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> On some days we can see the SUN and MOON, now how is that possible on a globe?


because we can look up


----------



## Cannacat (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3672699 Numbers don't lie.
> 
> Why don't modern engineering take into account for the worlds "curvature"?


Have you tested this maths yourself, does this make sense to you?


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Have you tested this maths yourself, does this make sense to you?


hes only tested meths


----------



## zeddd (May 3, 2016)

methematics for sure


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> If the Earth were a sphere that rotated daily on its vertical axis at a uniform velocity, revolving annually around the Sun, it would follow that half the “globe” would always be sunlit while the other half dark, every place on the globe receiving an equal amount of day and night.In actuality, however, the drastically varying lengths of day/night over the Earth are consistent with the Geocentric Flat-Earth model.


do you think there is a sun and the moon on both sides of the world, a set for both.. set on timers? or is something out there rotating, but if something else is rotating.. how do you know we arent the rotating also.. theres nothing to base the earth being flat off of that is actually legit


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 3, 2016)

So is owanksta banned ?


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> So is owanksta banned ?


pretty sure.. but not sure


----------



## Dagmonkey (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> If the Earth were a sphere that rotated daily on its vertical axis at a uniform velocity, revolving annually around the Sun, it would follow that half the “globe” would always be sunlit while the other half dark, every place on the globe receiving an equal amount of day and night.In actuality, however, the drastically varying lengths of day/night over the Earth are consistent with the Geocentric Flat-Earth model.


Axial tilt pevents this from being true.

Humorous trolling makes sense to me. Creating idiotic arguments in order to piss people off so you can feel superior to them makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## Cannacat (May 3, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> So is owanksta banned ?





srh88 said:


> pretty sure.. but not sure


Ohh I thought he was quiet.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Have you tested this maths yourself, does this make sense to you?





srh88 said:


> hes only tested meths


It's simple

For every 1 mile there should be a 8in curve 

.... Clearly there is not. 

How can ships see lighthouse's light over 25 miles away! Impossible with the earths 8in curve per mile


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> It's simple
> 
> For every 1 mile there should be a 8in curve
> 
> ...


how tall is a light house? .. 25x8 is 200... thats 16 feet. thats not much fall man, look at the drain pipe of your house.. thats an inch to a foot and that doesnt even look like too much.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how tall is a light house? .. 25x8 is 200... thats 16 feet. thats not much fall man, look at the drain pipe of your house.. thats an inch to a foot and that doesnt even look like too much.


If Earth were a ball 25,000 miles in circumference as NASA and modern astronomy claim, spherical trigonometry dictates the surface of all standing water must curve downward an easily measurable 8 inches per mile multiplied by the square of the distance. This means along a 6 mile channel of standing water, the Earth would dip 6 feet on either end from the central peak. Every time such experiments have been conducted, however, standing water has proven to be perfectly level.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

The natural physics of water is to find and maintain its level. If Earth were a giant sphere tilted, wobbling and hurdling through infinite space then truly flat, consistently level surfaces would not exist here. But since Earth is in fact an extended flat plane, this fundamental physical property of fluids finding and remaining level is consistent with experience and common sense.

Rivers run down to sea-level finding the easiest course, North, South, East, West and all other intermediary directions over the Earth at the same time. If Earth were truly a spinning ball then many of these rivers would be impossibly flowing uphill, for example the Mississippi in its 3000 miles would have to ascend 11 miles before reaching the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> If Earth were a ball 25,000 miles in circumference as NASA and modern astronomy claim, spherical trigonometry dictates the surface of all standing water must curve downward an easily measurable 8 inches per mile multiplied by the square of the distance. This means along a 6 mile channel of standing water, the Earth would dip 6 feet on either end from the central peak. Every time such experiments have been conducted, however, standing water has proven to be perfectly level.


once again.. 8 inches per mile really isnt much dude, and what was the measuring point they used to tell that the level on each side hasnt changed. take a bowl of water, when you tilt it does it spash down to the other side, nope. it just contours and stays level.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> , for example the Mississippi in its 3000 miles would have to ascend 11 miles before reaching the Gulf of Mexico.


and how are you sure it doesnt?.. water follows the path easiest travelled.. itll also erode earth. so where is the measuring point saying it doesnt


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how tall is a light house? .. 25x8 is 200... thats 16 feet. thats not much fall man, look at the drain pipe of your house.. thats an inch to a foot and that doesnt even look like too much.


The distance from which various lighthouse lights around the world are visible at sea far exceeds what could be found on a ball-Earth 25,000 miles in circumference. For example, the Dunkerque Light in southern France at an altitude of 194 feet is visible from a boat (10 feet above sea-level) 28 miles away. Spherical trigonometry dictates that if the Earth was a globe with the given curvature of 8 inches per mile squared, this light should be hidden 190 feet below the horizon.


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The distance from which various lighthouse lights around the world are visible at sea far exceeds what could be found on a ball-Earth 25,000 miles in circumference. For example, the Dunkerque Light in southern France at an altitude of 194 feet is visible from a boat (10 feet above sea-level) 28 miles away. Spherical trigonometry dictates that if the Earth was a globe with the given curvature of 8 inches per mile squared, this light should be hidden 190 feet below the horizon.


28 times 8 divided by 12.. 18.6' curve.. its not much man.. are you just fucking with me?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 28 times 8 divided by 12.. 18.6' curve.. its not much man.. are you just fucking with me?


You are focused on the number. Yes we know the variable is 

Why aren't you reading the underlying problem ? 

"Spherical trigonometry dictates that if the Earth was a globe with the given curvature of 8 inches per mile squared, this light should be hidden 190 feet below the horizon."


The light should be BELOW the horizon....


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 28 times 8 divided by 12.. 18.6' curve.. its not much man.. are you just fucking with me?


There's a growing number of believers in this flat earth business.
I was on YouTube the other day and couldn't believe how entertaining and into it some of these guys get.
The one about never getting direct flights from continent to continent made me think for a minute lol


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You are focused on the number. Yes we know the variable is
> 
> Why aren't you reading the underlying problem ?
> 
> ...


numbers are fact. youre standing in front of a hill.. right behind the hill, there is a structure 100 feet taller than the hill.. can you see the structure?


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> There's a growing number of believers in this flat earth business.
> I was on YouTube the other day and couldn't believe how entertaining and into it some of these guys get.
> The one about never getting direct flights from continent to continent made me think for a minute lol


it is entertaining lol.. fancy seeing you here


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> it is entertaining lol.. fancy seeing you here


I was thinking the same thing bud.

Since I have entirely too much time on my hands I've watched way too many documentaries and conspiracy videos for my own good.
Still no foil hat made yet tho


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I was thinking the same thing bud.
> 
> Since I have entirely too much time on my hands I've watched way too many documentaries and conspiracy videos for my own good.
> Still no foil hat made yet tho


haha.. did you ever make that heated floor? did the 8" per mile curvature affect the level of it?


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> haha.. did you ever make that heated floor? did the 8" per mile curvature affect the level of it?


Heated floor and rads are goin in this weekend actually.
Got a sweet lil bilage pump the other day that will run for 2days on a fully charged car battery now it's testing time lol
I'll let you know how it flows lol


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Heated floor and rads are goin in this weekend actually.
> Got a sweet lil bilage pump the other day that will run for 2days on a fully charged car battery now it's testing time lol
> I'll let you know how it flows lol


itll definitely work, might pump too fast though, just keep it pretty loaded. what did you use for pipe


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> itll definitely work, might pump too fast though, just keep it pretty loaded. what did you use for pipe


Half inch copper coil under a diy 45 gal wood stove high temp plastic pex type hose and a couple long fins up against the wall.
I'll take some pics for ya once it's all in


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Half inch copper coil under a diy 45 gal wood stove high temp plastic pex type hose and a couple long fins up against the wall.
> I'll take some pics for ya once it's all in


awesome.. make sure when its warm out you drain the copper.. sitting water will fuck it up if its there for a long time


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> awesome.. make sure when its warm out you drain the copper.. sitting water will fuck it up if its there for a long time


If there's water in the copper it will be moving and quickly lol
500gal a min pump 
We shall see if it's too much of a pain in the dick I'll just throw a small wood stove inside


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> If there's water in the copper it will be moving and quickly lol
> 500gal a min pump
> We shall see if it's too much of a pain in the dick I'll just throw a small wood stove inside


might be too fast.. thats some quick water to heat.. be tough to have it cook when its zooming through the heat source like that.. but is there a way to hook a speed controller to that pump? dial it back?... or maybe make some kind of tank that sits on your stove full of water.. cook it then turn it on?


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> might be too fast.. thats some quick water to heat.. be tough to have it cook when its zooming through the heat source like that.. but is there a way to hook a speed controller to that pump? dial it back?... or maybe make some kind of tank that sits on your stove full of water.. cook it then turn it on?


Plan to have the pump in a cooler 
Kinda tough to explain it all but ya the pump is adjustable. A voltage reg should be able to dial it in but I just need to make it work then I can focus on perfecting it.
Got to many things going at once as per usual but I keep myself busy


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Plan to have the pump in a cooler
> Kinda tough to explain it all but ya the pump is adjustable. A voltage reg should be able to dial it in but I just need to make it work then I can focus on perfecting it.
> Got to many things going at once as per usual but I keep myself busy


sounds tough but sounds like a fun project for sure. did you get the chicken wire to anchor the pex?


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sounds tough but sounds like a fun project for sure. did you get the chicken wire to anchor the pex?


Yes sir
Got a whole roll of it lol
Might throw some pex in the walls too who knows.
See how it works first then decide before finishing the inside.
Hands down this will be one of the most over engineered sheds in the history of mankind lol


----------



## srh88 (May 3, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Yes sir
> Got a whole roll of it lol
> Might throw some pex in the walls too who knows.
> See how it works first then decide before finishing the inside.
> Hands down this will be one of the most over engineered sheds in the history of mankind lol


its going to be awesome man... definitely keep me updated


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2016)

This thread is getting better.


----------



## torontoke (May 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This thread is getting better.


 
Now back to your regularly scheduled Jesse Ventura episode lol


----------



## Tripp2005 (May 24, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> Well if you're that good you should know what defoliation does right?
> 
> Past don't fix your present buddy, I could tell you to ask my left and right lung because no one but me smoke my budds but yh have fun ....
> 
> ...


Some strains love it look it up on high times kush and some others love defoliation


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

charface said:


> start walking, driving, boating in a straight line.
> When you return we will hear your report.
> If you don't return we will assume you were eaten by sharks or fell off the edge.
> God speed


What if you put a marker in one spot on the earth, and then proceeded to tie one end of a hypothetically long enough string to this marker, and the other end of said string to yourself, and then proceed to walk forward. Supposing that someone could walk approx. 25,000 miles [the reported circumfrence of earth] unhindered, wouldn't you end up back at your marker? In doing so, wouldn't that prove that the earth is round? i'm trying really hard right now, it's kind of hurting my brain


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


> What if you put a marker in one spot on the earth, and then proceeded to tie one end of a hypothetically long enough string to this marker, and the other end of said string to yourself, and then proceed to walk forward. Supposing that someone could walk approx. 25,000 miles [the reported circumfrence of earth] unhindered, wouldn't you end up back at your marker? In doing so, wouldn't that prove that the earth is round? *i'm trying really hard right now, it's kind of hurting my brain*


Perfect trifecta


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Perfect trifecta


If you want an autograph you should just ask, you are starting to leave slobber on my boxers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


> If you want an autograph you should just ask, you are starting to leave slobber on my boxers


No she's not...that's pre come...control yourself.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No she's not...that's pre come...control yourself.


 It's so CUTE when they try to conceal their consciousness of being pwnt!


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No she's not...that's pre come...control yourself.


it's hard 2 control myself, she's too good at what she does

Pretty soon the only thing popping into my head when I see her text in any of my threads is her voice exclaiming "The royal penis is clean your highness"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


> it's hard 2 control myself, she's too good at what she does
> 
> Pretty soon the only thing popping into my head when I see her text in any of my threads is her voice exclaiming "The royal penis is clean your highness"


Behave dawg!


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2016)

8 inch per mile times the distance - SQUARED.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The natural physics of water is to find and maintain its level. If Earth were a giant sphere tilted, wobbling and hurdling through infinite space then truly flat, consistently level surfaces would not exist here. But since Earth is in fact an extended flat plane, this fundamental physical property of fluids finding and remaining level is consistent with experience and common sense.
> 
> Rivers run down to sea-level finding the easiest course, North, South, East, West and all other intermediary directions over the Earth at the same time. If Earth were truly a spinning ball then many of these rivers would be impossibly flowing uphill, for example the Mississippi in its 3000 miles would have to ascend 11 miles before reaching the Gulf of Mexico.


My friend you are on the path but you are no where near able to hold an argument on the subject. The moon being in the sky at the same time as the sun is present is not contrary to heliocentric theory, however that the moon does not change its phase as it moves away from the sun, can be used.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

In the 80s jeans were so tight that pre-cum was the only way out of them.

Am I in the right thread?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> My friend you are on the path but you are no where near able to hold an argument on the subject. The moon being in the sky at the same time as the sun is present is not contrary to heliocentric theory, however that the moon does not change its phase as it moves away from the sun, can be used.


This picture is strange, as you can see a tree growing in the foreground is growing strait up, yet the moons waxing is a bit off. Instead of left to right its on an angle. I noticed this and snapped a picture just before a high altitude plane chem trailed the sky and made it nearly impossible to see.   vs.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> In the 80s jeans were so tight that pre-cum was the only way out of them.
> 
> Am I in the right thread?


I'll have to take your word for it. I spent the entire decade in scrubs, in a tiled room, staring down the bore of a scope. Don't remember much else.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> In the 80s jeans were so tight that pre-cum was the only way out of them.
> 
> Am I in the right thread?


 Only if your jeans are flat. 
No squaring eight inches away and then walking a mile .


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

lol, glad I came home for lunch (and not in me pantaloons)


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> lol, glad I came home for lunch (and not in me pantaloons)


Whose? Thereby hangs the tail.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> lol, glad I came home for lunch (and not in me pantaloons)


Pics or ....


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Whose? Thereby hangs the tail.


The tail is lifted, like me! lol

Back to work...


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> The tail is lifted, like me! lol
> 
> Back to work...


 But does the doe have Jesus? This dog has Jesus.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> But does the doe have Jesus? This dog has Jesus.


Sigh....... drinking already huh? Doesn't this belong in Fin's Temple thread?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh....... drinking already huh? Doesn't this belong in Fin's Temple thread?


 Complete with offering ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Complete with offering ...


Wrong thread again.......


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> My friend you are on the path but you are no where near able to hold an argument on the subject. The moon being in the sky at the same time as the sun is present is not contrary to heliocentric theory, however that the moon does not change its phase as it moves away from the sun, can be used.


Thanks for the feed back bro, I'm glad you can have an open minded discussion. Unlike these Dbags who would rather spend their time on the Internet talking about jizz lol.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

It`s a round sphere with flat spots,.....the level says area`s are flat, and you can`t use a speed square in liquid ocean water, anywhere.

Standing on the North pole, any direction you step first, is South, standing on the South pole, any direction you step first is North, both paths can be crossed East or West.

Round as a golf ball.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

Oh, and a ship sailing out to sea that can be seen with a naked eye from 30 miles away, disappears after 12 miles.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s a round sphere with flat spots,.....the level says area`s are flat, and you can`t use a speed square in liquid ocean water, anywhere.
> 
> Standing on the North pole, any direction you step first, is South, standing on the South pole, any direction you step first is North, both paths can be crossed East or West.
> 
> Round as a golf ball.


Yup perfectly round just like a golf ball. The moon is more round then the earth because it lacks a atmosphere which would protect in from constant bombardment by meteorites. So they say.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

if earth was a globe rotating on its axis eastward at speeds of over 1000mph (actual information from nasa) how is it possible to see the same stars and the same consolations time and time again? 

It's not possible. 

We are living on a fixed plane not a spinning globe. 

If earth was a globe then how can airplanes fly and land on any airport at any given location with out adjusting thier altitude to adjust to the earths constant rotation?

They don't becuase we are living on a fixed plane. 

Simple concrete evidence


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh, and a ship sailing out to sea that can be seen with a naked eye from 30 miles away, disappears after 12 miles.


But yet a light house can been see at a distance of 25 miles or more? 

Where's the curvature?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> But does the doe have Jesus? This dog has Jesus.


Holy shit!


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> if earth was a globe rotating on its axis eastward at speeds of over 1000mph (actual information from nasa) how is it possible to see the same stars and the same consolations time and time again?
> 
> It's not possible.
> 
> ...


You're simply wrong, more like it.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're simply wrong, more like it.


Please explain I'd love to hear more then just a weenie ass statement


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

Your suppositional delusion is what is weenie


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

Ha nasa is bunch of morons. http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/milky-way-collide.html NASA astronomers announced Thursday they can now predict with certainty the next major cosmic event to affect our galaxy, sun, and solar system: the titanic collision of our Milky Way galaxy with the neighboring Andromeda galaxy.

The Milky Way is destined to get a major makeover during the encounter, which is predicted to happen four billion years from now.* It is likely the sun will be flung into a new region of our galaxy*, but our *Earth* and solar system are in no danger of being destroyed.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Why is everyone so closed minded ???

I'm not saying you have to believe me. I'm just saying some stuff doesn't add up. 

Information is out there. 

Ignorance is a choice and a disease. 

We are living in the age of information. Those who adapt will survive


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Your suppositional delusion is what is weenie


Lol all you got bro? Take your wennie ass back to the play ground


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Ha nasa is bunch of morons. http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/milky-way-collide.html NASA astronomers announced Thursday they can now predict with certainty the next major cosmic event to affect our galaxy, sun, and solar system: the titanic collision of our Milky Way galaxy with the neighboring Andromeda galaxy.
> 
> The Milky Way is destined to get a major makeover during the encounter, which is predicted to happen four billion years from now.* It is likely the sun will be flung into a new region of our galaxy*, but our *Earth* and solar system are in no danger of being destroyed.


I agree nasa is full of shit. 

They are just another government agency with ties to the elite Free Masonry. Every astronaut is a high level free mason 

Shit every nasa mission is named after Greek gods for crying out loud


----------



## ovo (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Lol all you got bro? Take your wennie ass back to the play ground


have you read all 38 pages sir?


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

Crazy how these wacked delusions are so steadfastly protected.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Crazy how these wacked delusions are so steadfastly protected.


I am not delusional my Friend I am aware!

Soon you'll have your moment of truth


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Crazy how these wacked delusions are so steadfastly protected.


Sorry to break it to you but the US government is not your friend


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

I want a dog with an ass of jesus


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Crazy how these wacked delusions are so steadfastly protected.


belittle much?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I want a dog with an ass of jesus


Funny how yet you have to show me any piece of information countering what I said. 

I am now going to school you in the 9/11 inside job thread.


Ha I laugh at your ignorance. Please continue to eat your gmos and keep saying that the government is here to protect us


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Why is everyone so closed minded ???
> 
> Ignorance is a choice and a disease.


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreally?


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> if earth was a globe rotating on its axis eastward at speeds of over 1000mph (actual information from nasa) how is it possible to see the same stars and the same *consolations* time and time again?
> 
> It's not possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## ovo (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> belittle much?





714steadyeddie said:


> Please explain I'd love to hear more then just a weenie ass statement


eddie threw the first stone, i saw it.


----------



## ovo (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Funny how yet you have to show me any piece of information countering what I said.


have you read all 39 pages?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

ovo said:


> have you read all 39 pages?


Nope, I'm more interested in people's responses to what I had to say.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

ovo said:


> eddie threw the first stone, i saw it.


Snitches get stiches


----------



## ovo (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nope, I'm more interested in people's responses to what I had to say.


go away you're annoying and you haven't completed the requisite homework here.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


I'm just passionate, I get fired up talking about this. I wish people could reply with some information not just silly remarks


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nope, I'm more interested in all the attention I can get. As cheaply as possible.


Fixed it fer ye.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nope, I'm more interested in people's responses to what I had to say.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

ovo said:


> go away you're annoying and you haven't completed the requisite homework here.


Lol "homework" ?? 

This isnt your post so I can post here freely


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'm just passionate, I get fired up talking about this. I wish people could reply with some information not just silly remarks


Information that the earth is sphere shaped?

Did you miss kindergarten?

I just can't argue the obvious...I can only make jokes.

sorry.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'm just passionate, I get fired up talking about this. I wish people could reply with some information not just silly remarks





714steadyeddie said:


> Lol "homework" ??
> 
> This isnt your post so I can post here freely


Homework is fun-damental to having "some information". RIU is suddenly a-flower with people arguing against their own points!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

The flat earth and dome (firmament) is not a new topic.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

ovo said:


> eddie threw the first stone, i saw it.


An eye for an eye leaves the world...... ah... I guess, still able to see out of the other eye?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nope, I'm more interested in people's responses to what I had to say.


If you were really interested in people's responses, you would of read this abortion of a thread in it's entirety. Everything you have brought up has been shot down and torn apart already. 

I requested this shit-stain-thread be removed.


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

This has been put to bed for centuries. It's an urban legend that Columbus sailed and people feared the edge of the earth. We knew centuries before that we lived on a sphere. No one worried about it

Here it is 1000 years later and such profound idiocy exists.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> An eye for an eye leaves the world...... ah... I guess, still able to see out of the other eye?








Or





Your choice


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This has been put to bed for centuries. It's an urban legend that Columbus sailed and people feared the edge of the earth. We knew centuries before that we lived on a sphere. No one worried about it
> 
> Here it is 1000 years later and such profound idiocy exists.


But they didn't have internet then...so this guy will argue it here and now? If he's from the 12th century...we have better questions for him that we could learn something from.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This has been put to bed for centuries. It's an urban legend that Columbus sailed and people feared the edge of the earth. We knew centuries before that we lived on a sphere. No one worried about it
> 
> Here it is 1000 years later and such profound idiocy exists.


Columbus’ supporters were European royalty and the Templars.







His father-in-law was a former Templar Knight and Catherine de Medici of the Illuminati bloodline (along with others) financed his voyage. Columbus’ three ships sailed under the Templars Red Cross flag, used today by the Red Cross and Switzerland.
The royals also sent out fleets of conquistadors and swashbuckling _pirates flying the Skull and Bones flag_ their orders to rape, kill, and pillage all they could from the New World.
When Columbus first came ashore and was greeted by the _Arawak_ native Americans with smiles, gifts and food, he wrote in his log:

“They brought us parrots and balls of cotton and spears and many other things … they willingly traded everything they owned … They do not bear arms, and do not know them, for I showed them a sword, they took it by the edge and cut themselves out of ignorance. They have no iron. Their spears are made of cane … They would make fine servants … With fifty men we could subjugate them all and make them do whatever we want.”

*Howard Zinn’s “A People’s History of the United States”*

From the very outset Columbus was writing about conquering and enslaving the natives. Meanwhile the Arawaks, brought gifts, prepared food, and traded everything they owned.
Columbus wrote that the natives,

“are so naïve and so free with their possessions that no one who has not witnessed them would believe it. When you ask for something they have, they never say no. To the contrary, they offer to share with anyone.”
He also wrote,

“I believe that they would easily be made Christians, because it seemed to me that they had no religion.”

The European settlers took a free society without possessions, property, currency, hierarchy or written religion and replaced it with today’s America – the world’s shining beacon of selfish materialism, where every square inch of land/water/airspace is publicly or privately owned, taxed, and governed through a corrupt hierarchical system of laws and regulations where Mother Nature’s gifts are treated as personal possessions to be bought, sold, owned and defended.
Columbus wrote:

‘As soon as I arrived in the Indies, on the first Island which I found, I took some of the natives by force in order that they might learn and might give me information of whatever there is in these parts.’

The information that Columbus wanted most was: Where is the gold? … His second expedition was given seventeen ships and more than twelve hundred men. The aim was clear: slaves and gold … They went from island to island in the Caribbean, taking Indians as captives … roaming the island in gangs looking for gold, taking women and children as slaves for sex and labor.

When he set out to prove heliocentric accuracy he contracted syphilis and went mad. This weasel of a man can not be used as evidence.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2016)

*In point of fact Columbus himself never even set eyes upon America*; the closest he got to the mainland of North America was Puerto Rica. However in the aftermath of Columbus’s voyage John Cabot sailed from Bristol, England; which in turn opened the way for the first colony in Jamestown, Virginia and thus allowed the English to claim America as their own. Yet there is considerable evidence that suggests that others from different cultures preceded Cabot and Columbus. So one is forced to ask: why, when there is much to suggest that others from different cultures preceded Columbus, don’t we hear more about this possibility being investigated? - Revisionists history


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Columbus’ supporters were European royalty and the Templars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like parrots too.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> ~snip~
> 
> When he set out to prove heliocentric accuracy he contracted syphilis and went mad. This weasel of a man can not be used as evidence.


 This is the textbook example of _argumentum ad hominem._ "Ya cannot trust any fact coming from that person."


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

@reddan1981 
What is your stance on evolution?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Columbus’ supporters were European royalty and the Templars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck ya great information knight Templars influence can be found around the world and throughout history


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is the textbook example of _argumentum ad hominem._ "Ya cannot trust any fact coming from that person."


I figured if I hollered ad hominem one more time people would start thinking I was a parrot. So thank you.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Heck ya great information knight Templars influence can be found around the world and throughout history


What is your stance on evolution?


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> @reddan1981
> What is your stance on evolution?


Lol, my stance is, as with most subjects, I do not know enough about the subject to hold any meaningful conversation, I can point to glaring questions that have as yet, not been answered by evolution theory. Are you aware of the alternate explanations for why we are....


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is the textbook example of _argumentum ad hominem._ "Ya cannot trust any fact coming from that person."


True. Even that he is a weasel of a man, it is not why he shouldn't be used as an example of evidence. He never proved this argument. If I am wrong please post his proof.


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

I like Turtles


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> ......snip..... If I am wrong please post his proof.


As in math the derivation or elaboration is left as an exercise for the student.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> True. Even that he is a weasel of a man, it is not why he shouldn't be used as an example of evidence. He never proved this argument. *If I am wrong please post his proof.*


Not doing your job. Debate is more fun when one provides backup and attribution for one's own arguments.



reddan1981 said:


> Lol, my stance is, as with most subjects, I do not know enough about the subject to hold any meaningful conversation, I can point to glaring questions that have as yet, not been answered by evolution theory. Are you aware of the alternate explanations for why we are....


I like that you admit ignorance where you have it. I would be interested in specific glaring questions you've encountered. Come; let us reason together. (That is more fun than dogma dodgeball!)


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

dogma dodgeball! hahahahahhaaha!!!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2016)

Although this thread is zero starred, I think it is useful. It demonstrates which members have serious problems with logic and critical thought, and/or a serious lack of education. Also, it is close to reaching a new record of the forum's longest game of Kick-the-Retard. Amusing thread continues in zero-starredness...


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> if earth was a globe rotating on its axis eastward at speeds of over 1000mph (actual information from nasa) how is it possible to see the same stars and the same consolations time and time again?
> 
> It's not possible.
> 
> ...



Pass it this way. Look up AGL, then ASL,


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> .....snip......Also, it is close to reaching a new record of the forum's longest game of Kick-the-Retard. Amusing thread continues in zero-starredness...


Science is neither pretty nor friendly. Bridging the language gap between species is rough work but someone has to do it. If not us then whom?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Although this thread is zero starred, I think it is useful. It demonstrates which members have serious problems with logic and critical thought, and/or a serious lack of education. Also, it is close to reaching a new record of the forum's longest game of Kick-the-Retard. Amusing thread continues in zero-starredness...


 If we can save even one of these special starfish, won't that then mean that the sacrifice of the many we did not save ... won't have been in vain? Sometimes you must be cruel to be truly kind.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> But yet a light house can been see at a distance of 25 miles or more?
> 
> Where's the curvature?



Notice you don`t see the base of the lighthouse. It`s higher than ships and can be seen further. If the world was flat you would see a lighthouse for hundreds of miles with no sea mist or fog.

If Earth is flat, Why are all the other planets we can see round ?

It wasn`t the shot heard across the world, it was a shot heard around the world. That should settle it.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> If we can save even one of these special starfish, won't that then mean that the sacrifice of the many we did not save ... won't have been in vain? *Sometimes you must be cruel to be truly kind*.


Lol! This should be the official motto of TNT...


----------



## Sure Shot (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Notice you don`t see the base of the lighthouse. It`s higher than ships and can be seen further. If the world was flat you would see a lighthouse for hundreds of miles with no sea mist or fog.
> 
> If Earth is flat, Why are all the other planets we can see round ?
> 
> It wasn`t the shot heard across the world, it was a shot heard around the world. That should settle it.


If you did actually look at them, this is what you would see.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> If you did actually look at them, this is what you would see.


The video presents defocused quasipoint sources ... and then draws conclusions. There are a few steps missing in the derivation.


----------



## Rrog (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> There are a few steps missing in the derivation.


Like the truth


----------



## Sure Shot (May 25, 2016)

Globalists, with their eyes wide shut, would say this is all coincidence....


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Like the truth


and science.....


----------



## OddBall1st (May 25, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> If you did actually look at them, this is what you would see.


 So where do meteors come from ? When launched, Where did the Space shuttle go ?


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So where do meteors come from ? When launched, Where did the Space shuttle go ?


 I have a 1-kg slice of this bad boy. Oldest object in Sixtoes County.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So where do meteors come from ? When launched, Where did the Space shuttle go ?


That happened in Hollywood. ..man.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So where do meteors come from ? When launched, Where did the Space shuttle go ?


This fool actually believes in NASA....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Globalists, with their eyes wide shut, would say this is all coincidence....
> View attachment 3691215 View attachment 3691221


Great information, everything is light and vibration


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That happened in Hollywood. ..man.


It was area 51


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So where do meteors come from ? When launched, Where did the Space shuttle go ?


space may be the final frontier 
But it's made in a Hollywood basement


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

Did you guys know that I had a real-life experience with Hangar 18? Trust me, I wouldn't lie about that. It happened in 1990, and I've never been the same since.





















RIP Nick Menza, btw.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Globalists, with their eyes wide shut, would say this is all coincidence....
> View attachment 3691215 View attachment 3691221





714steadyeddie said:


> This fool actually believes in NASA....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It was area 51





Sure Shot said:


> Globalists, with their eyes wide shut, would say this is all coincidence....
> View attachment 3691215 View attachment 3691221


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol, my stance is, as with most subjects, I do not know enough about the subject to hold any meaningful conversation, I can point to glaring questions that have as yet, not been answered by evolution theory. Are you aware of the alternate explanations for why we are....


Don't worry little buddy the only reason these fools think evolution is real is because they don't know the devil put dinosaurs here. Stupid mortals look at facts instead of the Bible blasphemy!!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

I'm a religious person. The firmament sounds like the atmosphere. According to the bible, God breathes stars. Gods breath of life is how you exist. You are but a mere exhale of the the breath of life. We always take this for granted because we are human beings. Things that I tend to appreciate are the frogs at night the birds in the morning and all of the others. My king reigns even today and I'm proud to be a selfless servant. Love your brothers, love your sisters and forgive those who persecute you and pray for them.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm a religious person. The firmament sounds like the atmosphere. According to the bible, God breathes stars. Gods breath of life is how you exist. You are but a mere exhale of the the breath of life. We always take this for granted because we are human beings. Things that I tend to appreciate are the frogs at night the birds in the morning and all of the others. My king reigns even today and I'm proud to be a selfless servant. Love your brothers, love your sisters and forgive those who persecute you and pray for them.


Holyyyyyyy

+rep 

(even if that was an onion piece...)


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Holyyyyyyy
> 
> +rep
> 
> (even if that was an onion piece...)


 God created onions. (Try peeling that one.)


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Holyyyyyyy
> 
> +rep
> 
> (even if that was an onion piece...)


I only quote onion when I'm trolling. Thanks and may peace be with you.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> God created onions. (Try peeling that one.)


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> God created onions. (Try peeling that one.)


He sure did, along with every other seed bearing herb and I love them.


----------



## abe supercro (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3691328


.He looks like he's trying but im sure nobody is listening.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3691328


"And the tree shall drop nuts"


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, both.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


Who made the fish? Do you really have the tools if the fish didn't exist in the first place.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2016)

I like Minute Physics. It relays simple factual information that my son could easily understand at age seven. I'm hoping that it may have a similar effect in this thread...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2016)

This one is just plain fun


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Who made the fish? Do you really have the tools if the fish didn't exist in the first place.


Can't tell if you're kidding, fairly certain you are


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

Lets go to Antarctica. I'll pitch in $500.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Lets go to Antarctica. I'll pitch in $500.


Better hurry. It's melting.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Can't tell if you're kidding, fairly certain you are


Science says the earth is not flat nor is it round.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Better hurry. It's melting.


It's reciprocating. If not the south then elsewhere. 



 I took this picture of the moon waxing. Its a fact I'm not bullshitting at all.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Science says the earth is not flat nor is it round.


It is a sphere, the way a basketball is a sphere. The closer we get to the surface of the basketball, the more we can see tiny hills, valleys, bumps and imperfections, but its shape still fits the human concept of 'sphere'. Here's a photo...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It is a sphere, the way a basketball is a sphere. The closer we get to the surface of the basketball, the more we can see tiny hills, valleys, bumps and imperfections, but its shape still fits the human concept of 'sphere'. Here's a photo...


That is a cgi image. I know you think google earth has the image but if you zoom in and look close I'm sure you can see repeating formations that couldn't be coincidence if you look closely.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Who made the fish?


They are cgi images


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That is a cgi image.


I caught that, too. Not a CGI image, per se, but a conglomerate view. Here is an actual photo...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

Bottom line, we live on a really ugly planet full of war and hatred. Everyone that disagrees with us can fuck off because that's that(poes law). Part of science is studying every angle regardless if you think it's wrong. Theories are just an idea and not fact. I am not saying the world is flat, just opening the topic.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I caught that, too. Not a CGI image, per se, but a conglomerate view. Here is an actual photo...


Its fake and cgi. You don't think they thought of that? Look for repeating cloud swirls, the small ones that you don't see at first glance.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

Is the glass half full or half empty?

 

It's completely full...half with water, half with air. Everyone who disagrees with that can fuck off because that's that.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is the glass half full or half empty?
> 
> View attachment 3691377
> 
> It's completely full...half with water, half with air. Everyone who disagrees with that can fuck off because that's that.


The glass is always full even when it's empty.


----------



## Sure Shot (May 26, 2016)

North America put on alot of weight in 2012. Glad to see she slimmed down a bit.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I caught that, too. Not a CGI image, per se, but a conglomerate view. Here is an actual photo...


, 
I know it seems a stretch, but look at similarities in different geographical locations regarding the cloud formations. If you look closely you will see repeating formations or copy and paste shit to the layman.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

Flight camera at 68,000 feet...I spy curvature.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3691410
> 
> Flight camera at 68,000 feet...I spy curvature.


Now turn your head to the side and look at it for a second. Again I'm not saying the earth is flat but you really cant tell from that vantage point. Do it, turn your head to the side and wait just a few seconds for your brain to catch up. Nonetheless You will see the flat plane these individuals are talking about.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Bottom line, we live on a really ugly planet full of war and hatred.


It's much more so a planet full of love, relative peace, and beauty. It's a large reason why there are 7 billion of us and climbing...



> Everyone that disagrees with us can fuck off because that's that. Part of science is studying every angle regardless if you think it's wrong.


That's not really how the scientific method works -







The scientific method starts with observation. All angles cannot present themselves for observation, since some don't actually exist. The scientific method can be employed to test the veracity of false ideas, and if done correctly the idea will show itself as false.



> Theories are just an idea and not fact. I am not saying the world is flat, just opening the topic.


Theory is the highest form of scientific knowledge, and it consists of facts. Theory in the scientific sense is much different than laymen use the term -

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/theory

* Full Definition of theory *
_plural_ *theories*


_1_ : the analysis of a set of facts in their relation to one another


_2_ : abstract thought : speculation


_3_ : the general or abstract principles of a body of fact, a science, or an art _<music theory>_


_4a_ : a belief, policy, or procedure proposed or followed as the basis of action _<her method is based on the theory that all children want to learn>b_ : an ideal or hypothetical set of facts, principles, or circumstances —often used in the phrase _in theory_ _<in theory, we have always advocated freedom for all>_

_5_ : a plausible or scientifically acceptable general principle or body of principles offered to explain phenomena _<the wave theory of light>_


_6a_ : a hypothesis assumed for the sake of argument or investigation_b_ : an unproved assumption : conjecture_c_ : a body of theorems presenting a concise systematic view of a subject _<theory of equations>_
The sense that science uses the term is highlighted in red. Theory attempts to explain natural phenomena, the phenomena itself is
'fact'. I'm not trying to be pedantic, it is important to be specific regarding terms when speaking of the scientific method as opposed to using them in a casual sense. If not, equivocation will rear rear its ugly head...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's much more so a planet full of love, relative peace, and beauty. It's a large reason why there are 7 billion of us and climbing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're grasping at straws and it took you a very long time to respond to that. I don't feel your point directly responds to what I said. All I asked from you was to look at the picture you quoted me, observation is scientific data I agree on that.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I caught that, too. Not a CGI image, per se, but a conglomerate view. Here is an actual photo...


You think this is a real image?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You think this is a real image?


what happens during a solar eclipse?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's much more so a planet full of love,


 I agree


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> ,
> I know it seems a stretch, but look at similarities in different geographical locations regarding the cloud formations. If you look closely you will see repeating formations or copy and paste shit to the layman.


Let's examine your logic: Neither you nor I are meteorologists or experts at weather patterns. You see patterns in the clouds, i.e. the weather, in the photo I posted. That's not surprising, it is why they are called 'Weather Patterns'. You are using your amateur assessment of cloud formations to provoke doubt that it is an actual photo of the Earth? This does not seem like sound logic or a strong critical thinking process...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what happens during a solar eclipse?


A one in a billion chance. The amazing thing is, it repeats. Is it coincidence? Could it be more perfect?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> All I asked from you was to look at the picture you quoted me, observation is scientific data I agree on that.


... but your method seems to start and stop with observation. Have you done more than glance at the photo(s) and deduce that the cloud formations are exactly the same and repeated throughout?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Let's examine your logic: Neither you nor I are meteorologists or experts at weather patterns. You see patterns in the clouds, i.e. the weather, in the photo I posted. That's not surprising, it is why they are called 'Weather Patterns'. You are using your amateur assessment of cloud formations to provoke doubt the it is an actual photo of the Earth? This does not seem like sound logic or a strong critical thinking process...


I do know about cloud formations, would you like some links? Anyone that studies cloud formations can see the copy and paste. You're not really looking at the picture. I know you have the software to zoom in and take a look. Quit shooting your mouth off and take a look. You will see your picture is a fake. I don't fucking give a rats ass if the earth is flat or round. What I do know is that picture is dr.ed


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> ... but your method seems to start and stop with observation. Have you done more than glance at the photo(s) and deduce that the cloud formations are exactly the same and repeated throughout?


Yes I have.


----------



## Sure Shot (May 26, 2016)

Here are some cloud(weather) patterns for ya.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Yes I have.


Do you want to share it with the group?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Do you want to share it with the group?


Do you think multiple clouds could be the exact same shape and form 100 miles away? What about a 1000 miles away? What do you think the odds are? Did you examine the picture in question?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I do know about cloud formations, would you like some links?* Anyone that studies cloud formations can see the copy and paste.* You're not really looking at the picture. I know you have the software to zoom in and take a look. Quit shooting your mouth off and take a look. You will see your picture is a fake. I don't fucking give a rats ass if the earth is flat or round. What I do know is that picture is dr.ed


If that is the case, one should be able to use software to cut out these cut and pasted cloud formations and put them side by side, or put them atop one another to show that they are identical. I cannot see what you claim to see. Maybe just circle the A formations then the B formations, etc.. that would make your point clearer.

It does not seem that you are interested in discovering the truth about this subject. You are using _a _point (the photo I posted) to avoid _the_ point (whether or not the Earth is flat). Your conclusions based on your observations are not science, and are not even clear to other readers. You seem to want to defend and coddle your ideas instead of attempting to falsify them, which is a defining feature of the scientific method and critical thinking. Just an observation...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Here are some cloud(weather) patterns for ya.


Even if that person was talking about a round earth you wouldn't see exact repeating cloud formations. Its like finding two snowflakes that are the same.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Do you think multiple clouds could be the exact same shape and form 100 miles away? What about a 1000 miles away? What do you think the odds are? Did you examine the picture in question?


I did, but i don't have the computing power to zoom in close enough to fully satisfy the claim that apparent cloud repetitions are genuine repetitions. Objects which appear identical from a certain distance aren't necessarily the same objects being shown twice. The closer you inspect them, the more discrepancies arise. 

Can you show us the specific cloud repetitions to which you're referring (from distance and zoomed is as far as you're able to)? That seems like a simple way to put this to bed, rather than suggesting we look more closely ourselves.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If that is the case, one should be able to use software to cut out these cut and pasted cloud formations and put them side by side, or put them atop one another to show that they are identical. I cannot see what you claim to see. Maybe just circle the A formations then the B formations, etc.. that would make your point clearer.
> 
> It does not seem that you are interested in discovering the truth about this subject. You are using _a _point (the photo I posted) to avoid _the_ point (whether or not the Earth is flat). Your conclusions based on your observations are not science, and are not even clear to other readers. You seem to want to defend and coddle your ideas instead of attempting to falsify them, which is a defining feature or the scientific method and critical thinking. Just an observation...


Not at all what I said. What did I say the earth looked like? You surely didn't read my posts and are making a biased judgment based on the thread topic. Troll denied.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I did, but i don't have the computing power to zoom in close enough to fully satisfy the claim that apparent cloud repetitions are genuine repetitions. Objects which appear identical from a certain distance aren't necessarily the same objects being shown twice. The closer you inspect them, the more discrepancies arise.
> 
> Can you show us the specific cloud repetitions to which you're referring (from distance and zoomed is as far as you're able to)? That seems like a simple way to put this to bed, rather than suggesting we look more closely ourselves.


Maybe tyler can provide the link for you. Or get one of these


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Maybe tyler can provide the link for you. Or get one of these View attachment 3691418


Ah, I see.

"I have evidence of something."

"Great! Show us!"

"Nah, look harder. It's there, though. Trust me." *inserts magnifying glass image*


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Not at all what I said. What did I say the earth looked like? You surely didn't read my posts and are making a biased judgment based on the thread topic. Troll denied.


Dude, read my post again. Your text I was replying to is DIRECTLY above my post, and it is clear that I was addressing it directly. How high are you???


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

I said the earth is an ellipsoid and is not pretty nor special. The moon is round because of constant bombardment from all angles by meteorites and lacks an atmosphere such as earths.




They don't want you to see it because it will freak people out.


tyler.durden said:


> Dude, read my post again. Your text I was replying to is DIRECTLY above my post, and it is clear that I was addressing it directly. How high are you???


 A lot higher than you 

watch the videohttp://www.space.com/26142-moon-formation-giant-impact-theory-support.html 



 here's that good science tool The tree in the foreground shows I did not tilt the camera. Did I somehow move the sun? Do you guys know about the waxing and waning of the moon? I'm not that high. 



 For those that say it has nothing to do with it, well atmospheric pressure changes over the surface depending on landscape and temperature. so It is relevant.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

This is the dumbest goddam thread in this forum and that's saying a lot. I've never seen such a collection of the staggeringly uneducated. And they're arrogant and proud about it. 

You don't get a Merit Badge for stupid, so I'm not sure what their goal is.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is the dumbest goddam thread in this forum and that's saying a lot. I've never seen such a collection of the staggeringly uneducated. And they're arrogant and proud about it.
> 
> You don't get a Merit Badge for stupid, so I'm not sure what their goal is.


me neither sheesh


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I said the earth is an ellipsoid and is not pretty nor special. The moon is round because of constant bombardment from all angles by meteorites and lacks an atmosphere such as earths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celestial bodies such as the Earth, moon, and Sun are round due to gravity, not bombardment. You are clearly out of your depth. I'm convinced you aren't interested in the facts of reality, and it doesn't seem that you are capable of clear logic or scientific thought. I'll leave you to your ill-conceived ideas, I fear we are at an intellectual impasse....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is the dumbest goddam thread in this forum and that's saying a lot. I've never seen such a collection of the staggeringly uneducated. And they're arrogant and proud about it.
> 
> You don't get a Merit Badge for stupid, so I'm not sure what their goal is.


I think it's a bizzare form of trolling. They go against proven beyond a shadow of doubt science...and I really do not think any of them are sincere. None of them, not ONE would pass a polygraph test when questioned on the shape of the earth. Especially Pecker, who obviously has some degree of intelligence.

It's a fucking game.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

I'm afraid I'm not so generous and optimistic. Their delusion is real IMHO.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Celestial bodies such as the Earth, moon, and Sun are rough due to gravity, not bombardment. You are clearly out of your depth. I'm convinced you aren't interested in the facts of reality, and it doesn't seem that you are capable of clear logic or scientific thought. I'll leave you to your ill-conceived ideas, we fear we are at an intellectual impasse....


Not capable of scientific thought.... wow really? Well I guess I'm not because you are the grand poobah of space and time. So you must be one of those guys that think we have a remote control car on mars huh? Okay grand poobah explain why you think the sun is rough.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm afraid I'm not so generous and optimistic. Their delusion is real IMHO.


There you go exulting yourself above others again. Enlighten me please.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Not capable of scientific thought.... wow really? Well I guess I'm not because you are the grand poobah of space and time. So you must be one of those guys that think we have a remote control car on mars huh?


Yes, I'm one of those guys...



> Okay grand poobah explain why you think the sun is rough.


Round, not rough. Typo. The form of a celestial body is determined by the interaction between its gravity and solidity. Small asteroids and comets have little gravity, which is insufficient to force their larger rocks into a spherical distribution. But the gravity of the significantly larger bodies, such as the sun and planets, is so strong, by contrast, that it turns these celestial bodies into spheres. There are, of course, still uneven features on the surface of planets, such as mountains and valleys, but they become smaller as gravity increases. A good way to search for these answers is Google, you can type in 'why are celestial bodies round', many credible sites appear with the answer...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

I think Steven hawking is a remote controlled person and if he really could talk he'd say go fornicate with yourself.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think it's a bizzare form of trolling. They go against proven beyond a shadow of doubt science...and I really do not think any of them are sincere. None of them, not ONE would pass a polygraph test when questioned on the shape of the earth. Especially Pecker, who obviously has some degree of intelligence.
> 
> It's a fucking game.



I used to think the same, but after 40 or so pages, I reluctantly agree with Rrog...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Round, not rough. Typo. The form of a celestial body is determined by the interaction between its gravity and solidity. Small asteroids and comets have little gravity, which is insufficient to force their larger rocks into a spherical distribution. But the gravity of the significantly larger bodies, such as the sun and planets, is so strong, by contrast, that it turns these celestial bodies into spheres. There are, of course, still uneven features on the surface of planets, such as mountains and valleys, but they become smaller as gravity increases. A good way to search for these answers is Google, you can type in 'why are celestial bodies round', many credible sites appear with the answer...


Im sorry the earth is more an oblate spheroid. Is that better? I understand what your saying. Do you agree that the golf of mexico is a crater? It is, that's a fact not a theory, it happened it wasn't caused by gravity(earths own). Even mr tyson says its a spheroid.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Do you agree that the golf of mexico is a crater?


I'm not sure what it is, but I shot a round of 89 the last time I played there.



sorry


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Im sorry the earth is more an oblate spheroid. Is that better? I understand what your saying. Do you agree that the golf of mexico is a crater? It is, that's a fact not a theory, it happened it wasn't caused by gravity. Even mr tyson says its a spheroid.


Yes. The Earth is largely made up of water, and as it spins on it's own axis it widens a bit at its equator (if it was not spinning as fast, it wouldn't have this effect). Oblate spheroid it is, then. Which is round and opposed to flat...


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

Facts are simply obstacles to overcome ...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes. The Earth is largely made up of water, and as it spins on it's own axis it widens a bit at its equator (if it was not spinning as fast, it wouldn't have this effect). Oblate spheroid it is, then. Which is round and opposed to flat...


I said not pretty unlike the moon which does not have an atmosphere and is under constant meteor showers thus rounding it. Otherwise the earth would be round and not a spheroid unlike the picture you posted. You said I don't do science. well you sir owe me an apology.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I said not pretty unlike the moon which does not have an atmosphere and is under constant meteor showers thus rounding it. Otherwise the earth would be round and and not a spheroid unlike the picture you posted. You said I don't do science. well you sir owe me an apology.


Meteor showers make the moon less round than it would otherwise be. The picture I posted is a photograph. Again, the roundness of celestial bodies has nothing to do with bombardment. Even after explaining this clearly, you still hold on to your erroneous notion. This is the opposite of science. No apology is forthcoming...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It is a sphere, the way a basketball is a sphere. The closer we get to the surface of the basketball, the more we can see tiny hills, valleys, bumps and imperfections, but its shape still fits the human concept of 'sphere'. Here's a photo...


It's round just not like a basketball the equator is bigger around than say 45 North which is why if you fly to Thailand you hit Europe first then they head south it's a shorter flight than at the equator.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I did, but i don't have the computing power to zoom in close enough to fully satisfy the claim that apparent cloud repetitions are genuine repetitions. Objects which appear identical from a certain distance aren't necessarily the same objects being shown twice. The closer you inspect them, the more discrepancies arise.
> 
> Can you show us the specific cloud repetitions to which you're referring (from distance and zoomed is as far as you're able to)? That seems like a simple way to put this to bed, rather than suggesting we look more closely ourselves.


You have to look closer. You know I wouldn't fuck with you.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 26, 2016)

Flat-earthers are generally used as a teaching opportunity rather than seen as actual serious candidates for debate. The question of how we know the earth is spherical can present an interesting opportunity to teach some science, and the idea that the Earth is flat can be a good example for learning about denialism and how critical thinking can go wrong. But these things are only useful to people who value rationality and evidence. Flat-earthers generally fall into three camps, none of which value accuracy.

Some accept a flat Earth due to religious reasons, and that is the extent of their arguments. A debate about the Earth with these people would be a red herring. The real issue is faith and doctrine, which is a different debate entirely.

Some accept a flat Earth because of a Maverick factor. It's essentially about dissent and conspiracy mongering. These are the types who think they have overturned Newton’s laws and relativity. A debate with these people will, at best, devolve into a debate about the scientific method. You'll find they simply disagree on fundamental concepts like quality of evidence, consistent logic, and basic epistemology. 

The third variety tends to be nothing more than trolls who think it's funny to get people worked up over something as stupid as the idea that the Earth is flat. Obviously a debate with people like that has no hope of being productive. 

Many science communicators who take the time to debate subjects like Bigfoot and crop circles are often told they are wasting their time. It's often said that there are more important and pressing topics like medical fraud and climate change to be focused on. Despite being constantly told that, they press on because they do see a value in engaging people and promoting critical thinking, even on silly topics. But, even those people do not bother with flat-earthers. It's truly the bottom of the intellectual barrel, the very silt which remains after every other crank filter which usually catches stupid has failed. It's the place where even chemtrail truthers and homeopaths point to and laugh. If this is the place someone wants to be, let them. There is nothing you can do to get them out.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Meteor showers make the moon less round than it would otherwise be. The picture I posted is a photograph. Again, the roundness of celestial bodies has nothing to do with bombardment. Even after explaining this clearly, you still hold on to your erroneous notion. This is the opposite of science. No apology is forthcoming...


Wrong. It would eventually round it off, ask cannibineer if you don't believe me. Micro meterites make craters inside craters inside craters all the way down to microscopic levels. Earths atmosphere protects it, thus retaining its shape (spheroid). You obviously wont look it up. Your argument is about a fake picture of earth. What took that picture?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 26, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> There is nothing you can do to get them out.


So, toroidal, then? *snickers*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> So, toroidal, then? *snickers*


Mainliner!!!


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

Who THE FUCK would take the time from their day to look up 3rd grade science books to refute complete nonsense?

"Prove me wrong". Fuck off


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Who THE FUCK would take the time from their day to look up 3rd grade science books to refute complete nonsense?
> 
> "Prove me wrong". Fuck off


What are you talking about? Astrophysicists don't know shit now? Are you the new grand poobah of spacetime?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Meteor showers make the moon less round than it would otherwise be. The picture I posted is a photograph. Again, the roundness of celestial bodies has nothing to do with bombardment. Even after explaining this clearly, you still hold on to your erroneous notion. This is the opposite of science. No apology is forthcoming...


Every astronaut that went to the moon would disagree with you. If you believe them.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 26, 2016)

Question, though... If we were all standing around the same flat-ish spot, would we have a drink and a hoot together?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Question, though... If we were all standing around the same flat-ish spot, would we have a drink and a hoot together?


Oh dude, without a doubt, as long as you don't start threatening to post my personal information. The conversations could get deep though. I'm not the type to call you an idiot for thinking this or that. I won't even do it on a forum. Don't piss in your pool is a good motto.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Oh dude, without a doubt, as long as you don't start threatening to post my personal information. The conversations could get deep though. I'm not the type to call you an idiot for thinking this or that. I won't even do it on a forum. Don't piss in your pool is a good motto.


Would be pretty funny I think. The depth is built in, and anyone within earshot would be left wondering wtf...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm not the type to call you an idiot for thinking this or that. I won't even do it on a forum.


..Even if a particular idiot is arguing in support of the 'Flat Earth' theory? I would.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Would be pretty funny I think. The depth is built in, and anyone within earshot would be left wondering wtf...


That's my goal my friend, simple brain arousal. 



 Think for yourself, question everything, give your opinion and listen to others. All information is valuable


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> ..Even if a particular idiot is arguing in support of the 'Flat Earth' theory? I would.


I'm not arguing about a flat earth, show me one example.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm not arguing about a flat earth, show me one example.


I wasn't talking about you, I was asking you.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I wasn't talking about you, I was asking you.


I understand sorry, I though't it was directed at me because I seem to be getting attention even though nasa and some of the astrophysicist community is taking flack because of misconceptions. People are preprogrammed into thinking they live on a perfect sphere. Let me guess you had a globe in school or in your home now. Its wrong.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I understand sorry, I though't it was directed at me because I seem to be getting attention even though nasa and some of the astrophysicist community is taking flack because of misconceptions. People are preprogrammed into thinking they live on a perfect sphere. Let me guess you had a globe in school or in your home now. Its wrong.


No worries. I was just trying to clarify the point at which you might call someone out for being an idiot. 

Yes, if memory serves, there were globes in some of my elementary school classrooms. I have no need for a globe in my home today - I know where everything is, relatively speaking.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

Someone needs a hobby. Try macrame


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I like Minute Physics. It relays simple factual information that my son could easily understand at age seven. I'm hoping that it may have a similar effect in this thread...


Can your son catch a fish and understand the circle of life? If he didn't catch the fish and just ate it, would he appreciate the same. Do they teach you about taking a life in school? Its been a while but I don't ever recall that subject.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 26, 2016)

Finish with.. Penis


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

Babbling response


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Someone needs a hobby. Try macrame


I already did it, I made some owls




I think Rrog has me on ignore because he seems to not answer any of my questions.


reddan1981 said:


> Finish with.. Penis


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Finish with.. Penis


If I did that they would like it too much.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

Essentially one problem we have is people ask the same question over and over without doing any of the prerequisite work to be ready to understand the answer. The questioners then get offended by the facts they do not have the basis to understand.

Simply the scientist can explain it to you but they can't understand it for you. Without doing the prerequisite work the explanation is a waste of everyone's time. Then again in my day you couldn't start at Calculus first without addition, subtraction, etc.... Calculus would be a wasted class for you and the teacher. Back in my day we blamed the non-ready student, today I guess we blame the teacher. Just my musings, carry on.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

It's not a matter of understanding facts. They acknowledge them. The problem is delusion and what a person goes thru to protect it. It's amazing and I'm sure exhausting and alienating.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Wrong. It would eventually round it off, ask cannibineer if you don't believe me. Micro meterites make craters inside craters inside craters all the way down to microscopic levels. Earths atmosphere protects it, thus retaining its shape (spheroid). You obviously wont look it up. Your argument is about a fake picture of earth. What took that picture?


I could comment on this, but what is in it for me? I have just read four pages of Tyler patiently explaining stuff, and you turning his arguments away with dishonest rhetorical devices. I am not confident that you'd listen any better to my patient explainings, and I like you and don't want to get into a pissing match, so ... let's not and say we did.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It's not a matter of understanding facts. They acknowledge them. The problem is delusion and what a person goes thru to protect it. It's amazing and I'm sure exhausting and alienating.


Acknowledgement does not necessarily equal understanding.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

We all have better things to do. I'm going to sort toilet paper rolls.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It's not a matter of understanding facts. They acknowledge them. The problem is delusion and what a person goes thru to protect it. It's amazing and I'm sure exhausting and alienating.


 I disagree. The say they acknowledge the facts, but then present them distorted into being wrong or even ridiculous. 
A key issue here is having a common frame of reference founded on shared intellectual principles. It is the bridgehead of consensus that is necessary for educated people to discuss complex topics ... and be talking about the same thing. By undercutting the most rudimentary facts, denialists remove even the root of the island of shared basic premises ... they make it impossible to have a productive discussion. 

I agree with Tangerine. It becomes a bizarre form of trolling. I agree with you that it is exhausting and alienating.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Acknowledgement does not necessarily equal understanding.


But they do. This isn't a matter of too few grey matter cells. It's a fundamental OCD-like scenario


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> But they do. This isn't a matter of too few grey matter cells. It's a fundamental OCD-like scenario


Acknowledging Fourier Series does not mean you can apply them

PS I did not say they were lacking brain cells, merely lacking prerequisite knowledge


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

The concept of a sphere and Fourier Series are... different, no? 

Believe what you like. These guys sure do


----------



## abe supercro (May 26, 2016)

If I put butter and syrup on it and eat the earth, then where does that leave you guys?


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The concept of a sphere and Fourier Series are... different, no?
> 
> Believe what you like. These guys sure do


I used an analogy, sorry for confusing you.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> If I put butter and syrup on it and eat the earth, then where does that leave you guys?


Mass debating. Lonely. Into a mirror, the ego must see itself.


----------



## Rrog (May 26, 2016)

Funny-

I've had you on ignore forever and forgot why. Now I remember. Back on ignore for you


----------



## reddan1981 (May 26, 2016)

Premature use of 'end with penis', sigh.




















































End with Penis yet?


----------



## OddBall1st (May 26, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That happened in Hollywood. ..man.



Thousands stood there and watched, filmed and took photo`s, as all shuttle launches took place. You need to tell me where they went.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> This fool actually believes in NASA....



NASA has nothing to do with meteors I see in the sky falling to Earth. Where are they coming from and why is the moon round and Earth flat ?

I see with my eyes the moon every night,...it`s round as a ball. Don`t get into the Dark Side of The Moon with me,.....I love Floyd.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Thousands stood there and watched, filmed and took photo`s, as all shuttle launches took place. You need to tell me where they went.


I saw a shuttle launch back in the early 90s. I don't know where it went, it was out of sight after awhile. Maybe Hollywood? Area 51? Quiznos? I have no clue.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 26, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I saw a shuttle launch back in the early 90s. I don't know where it went, it was out of sight after awhile. Maybe Hollywood? Area 51? Quiznos? I have no clue.



Not only did it leave,...but it came back. It read NASA on it both times too. There`s some truth to NASA existing.


----------



## OddBall1st (May 26, 2016)

My Chevy says GMC on it so the NASA on the shuttle could be a typo...........


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 26, 2016)

How do flat earthers explain watching a ship come over the horizon? It doesn't appear and just get bigger, you see the top first, from any direction it comes. I remember watching the sunrise once, it came up right behind the sail and was back lighting it as it crested the horizon. They lined up perfectly for about 5 mins. Looked like it was on fire, but the colors were absolutely stunning. I've heard the argument about "if the earth was round we wouldn't have straight bridges, etc, they would have measurable drop over "X" distance."

I think they confuse parallel with straight. Gravity is going to act equally on all objects, including the measuring equipment if its calibrated at gravity. Your just measuring parallel to earths surface or gravity field. . Stop gravity from acting on said object, maybe it'll straighten out. But then if your measuring to the same points the object should seem curved. .. Let me guess, they don't believe in gravity.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Not only did it leave,...but it came back. It read NASA on it both times too. There`s some truth to NASA existing.


I'm just throwing it out there, I try to keep an open mind. I'm pretty sure it was real. I'm not saying NASA doesn't exist. I'm saying some of it is BS and funds are redirected. That would be an easier one to stage and cover up and get a huge payout on. How many people can truly say and prove they were there? I know it's reaching , but I can only take their word for it. A health payoff, say a cushy govt pension, could get almost anyone to stick to a "harmless little story" for the rest of their life. It might have also been seen as a distraction from Vietnam for the govt. Maybe I'm just cynical, I wasn't even alive then so I can't really say. Too much stuff is smoke and mirrors nowadays, hard to figure out what's real and what's not sometimes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Not only did it leave,...but it came back. It read NASA on it both times too. There`s some truth to NASA existing.


I know NASA's TR1 exists and usually takes off on time every time  right over my head LOL You can not miss her climb out. The density altitude was perfect Monday she was at 60K in no time.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 26, 2016)

"Recent studies have found that correcting false information often has little effect on changing beliefs. Discredited information continues to influence reasoning and understanding even after one has been corrected. The backfire and continued influence effects should be disheartening to those who think that the first step in arguing with those who base their beliefs on misinformation should be to get their opponents to see what the facts are. Correcting errors is pointless when dealing with people who attribute their own beliefs to principled, unprejudiced inquiry, while attributing the beliefs of those who disagree with them to bias and ulterior motives. But even if a person admits that those who disagree with him have integrity and are really seeking the truth, you are probably wasting your time providing data and facts that might change his mind if the claim you are trying to correct challenges his gut feelings and core beliefs."

http://59ways.blogspot.com/2012/04/continued-influence-effect.html


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How do flat earthers explain watching a ship come over the horizon? It doesn't appear and just get bigger, you see the top first, from any direction it comes. I remember watching the sunrise once, it came up right behind the sail and was back lighting it as it crested the horizon. They lined up perfectly for about 5 mins. Looked like it was on fire, but the colors were absolutely stunning. I've heard the argument about "if the earth was round we wouldn't have straight bridges, etc, they would have measurable drop over "X" distance."
> 
> I think they confuse parallel with straight. Gravity is going to act equally on all objects, including the measuring equipment if its calibrated at gravity. Your just measuring parallel to earths surface or gravity field. . Stop gravity from acting on said object, maybe it'll straighten out. But then if your measuring to the same points the object should seem curved. .. Let me guess, they don't believe in gravity.


The Verrazano Narrows Bridge, one of several onto Manhattan island in NYC, is a standard two tower suspension bridge. 

The tops of those two towers are over a foot further apart than their bases because the earth is round. 

ALL big suspension bridges do the same thing and engineers design for it, or they'd come up short on materials, lol

How would the physics even work for a flat earth? 

And where the fuck is ODanksta, anyway?


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I know NASA's TR1 exists and usually takes off on time every time  right over my head LOL You can not miss her climb out. The density altitude was perfect Monday she was at 60K in no time.


Sweet old bird, isn't she? Still flying the slot half a century after Francis Gary Powers went nose to nose with Krushchev...


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sweet old bird, isn't she? Still flying the slot half a century after Francis Gary Powers went nose to nose with Krushchev...


She climbs like a homesick angel.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> She climbs like a homesick angel.


...with those monster wing tanks FULL. I'd love to watch that sometime, I'm an flight junkie from alllllllllllll the way back, lol


----------



## OddBall1st (May 26, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm just throwing it out there, I try to keep an open mind. I'm pretty sure it was real. I'm not saying NASA doesn't exist. I'm saying some of it is BS and funds are redirected. That would be an easier one to stage and cover up and get a huge payout on. How many people can truly say and prove they were there? I know it's reaching , but I can only take their word for it. A health payoff, say a cushy govt pension, could get almost anyone to stick to a "harmless little story" for the rest of their life. It might have also been seen as a distraction from Vietnam for the govt. Maybe I'm just cynical, I wasn't even alive then so I can't really say. Too much stuff is smoke and mirrors nowadays, hard to figure out what's real and what's not sometimes.


 Well people really did believe the world was flat. In fact, longer than people now know it isn`t.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sweet old bird, isn't she? Still flying the slot half a century after Francis Gary Powers went nose to nose with Krushchev...


The TR1 is a U2?


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The TR1 is a U2?


Yep, it got a new number only because NASA refitted it for high altitude science missions.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The TR1 is a U2?


I heard that NASA even got a couple of SR-71 aircraft for similar missions, but I don't know if that ever came together. The fuckers are shockingly expensive to operate, even for the US gubmint.

Wouldn't flying THAT be a badass job?!

"Hi honey, what did you do at work today?"

"Oh, I just went MACH 3 with my hair on fire!"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I heard that NASA even got a couple of SR-71 aircraft for similar missions, but I don't know if that ever came together. The fuckers are shockingly expensive to operate, even for the US gubmint.
> 
> Wouldn't flying THAT be a badass job?!
> 
> ...


SR-71's were quite the aircraft, wild materials the things were made from... I doubt they have the budget to fly them either...


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> SR-71's were quite the aircraft, wild materials the things were made from... I doubt they have the budget to fly them either...


It's that dedicated KC-135 flight for midair refueling for EVERY MISSION that drives the cost up. As far as I know, nothing else in the US military runs on JP7.


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> SR-71's were quite the aircraft, wild materials the things were made from... I doubt they have the budget to fly them either...


It was made out of titanium. You can get bicycles made from the same stuff now, lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It was made out of titanium. You can get bicycles made from the same stuff now, lol


I thought it was a composite that the fuel bled through under certain atmospheric conditions...saw a doc about them yrs. ago...we made titanium where I worked. Huge coils that weighed half what you'd expect. Ultra expensive metal to produce...


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought it was a composite that the fuel bled through under certain atmospheric conditions...saw a doc about them yrs. ago...we made titanium where I worked. Huge coils that weighed half what you'd expect. Ultra expensive metal to produce...


They leak through the expansion joints needed for when the aircraft is moving fast enough to heat up like a branding iron.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 27, 2016)

I never said gravity did't pull things together. I said the earth is an oblate spheroid and the moon appears more round than earth. Tyler even agreed. You people tend to take a statement and turn it into a blanket statement and add your own twist. If I said I was going to build a house without 2x4's you would spin it and say I don't believe in modern architecture.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I heard that NASA even got a couple of SR-71 aircraft for similar missions, but I don't know if that ever came together. The fuckers are shockingly expensive to operate, even for the US gubmint.
> 
> Wouldn't flying THAT be a badass job?!
> 
> ...


One of my cousins, academy grad, had time in the SR-71. He made flag rank prior to retirement too.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> ...snip...If I said I was going to build a house without 2x4's you would spin it and say I don't believe in modern architecture.


You mean they don't use 2x4 construction anymore?






I like her haircut. I wore mine past my butt for many years. Maybe ultra short is the way to go now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You mean they don't use 2x4 construction anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought 2x6's were the frames of choice anyway for serious construction...


----------



## reddan1981 (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I like her haircut. I wore mine past my butt for many years. Maybe ultra short is the way to go now?


I think hair past your butt looks beautiful, but the transgender look is the new black. 
I encourage my daughters to grow their hair. My 16 yr old shaved one side of her head bald, she thought I'd go mad lol I got out my shavers lined her up and faded her hair in properly (former hair dresser). People (grandparents) keep cutting our kids fringes, which I'll go mad at but I'm out numbered lol


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You mean they don't use 2x4 construction anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a bit aging


----------



## reddan1981 (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its a bit aging


How come you're up this early?


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

so rocks hitting the moon somehow make it round, what are they chipping bits off like a 3 d lathe or adding so much more rock that the oblateness goes? moon is very round indeed but maybe its very slow axial spin of one rotaion per month is the explanation more than some meteor moulding/lathing


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> How come you're up this early?


its late morning for me man im having a chill with my vape, up a 5.30 most days lol


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

flat earth is the only thread where you get higher degree professional scientists arguing with people who cant get dressed in the morning cos the buttons are tricky, love dope, bringing us together


----------



## reddan1981 (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> its late morning for me man im having a chill with my vape, up a 5.30 most days lol


I've had a couple 3.30am shifts this week it's thrown my sleeping pattern out, well that and me missus popped another baby out yesterday. Most mornings when not working I still wake at sodding 5.


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I've had a couple 3.30am shifts this week it's thrown my sleeping pattern out, well that and me missus popped another baby out yesterday. Most mornings when not working I still wake at sodding 5.


congrats man ive got 5 but the mrs has tapped the canvas re any more


----------



## reddan1981 (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> congrats man ive got 5


Beat you with 6 lol


----------



## reddan1981 (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> congrats man ive got 5 but the mrs has tapped the canvas re any more


Bottle of wine might improve negotiations?


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

like it, like a 2 man repopulation team, fill this flat earth up


----------



## zeddd (May 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Bottle of wine might improve negotiations?


single malt more likely, or role play lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I caught that, too. Not a CGI image, per se, but a conglomerate view. Here is an actual photo...


Greetings. Sorry but that doesn't appear to be a pear shaped oblate spheroid to me. Note on the southern tropic on the left side the clouds spell sex, backwards. Although Nasa may claim it to be a real photo, I am not buying it. They are proven liars, most here would agree that they faked the moon landings.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Greetings. Sorry but that doesn't appear to be a pear shaped oblate spheroid to me. Note on the southern tropic on the left side the clouds spell sex, backwards. Although Nasa may claim it to be a real photo, I am not buying it. They are proven liars, most here would agree that they faked the moon landings.


Some refer to it as an oblate spheroid because it is slightly wider and the equator. It is really not perceptible to the naked eye, and pear shaped is way off, can't remember which fool said that. I wouldn't say MOST here would agree that the moon landings were faked, but it is a frightening percentage. If this is your view, this is definitely the thread for you. Welcome to Hell...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

I believe the earth is flat for ten reasons. Firstly, Chicago at 90 miles away from Michigan can be be seen in it's entirety, it should be several hundred feet below the horizon.(A) References and proofs provided in alphabetical order below.
Secondly, In the artic circle the sun can be seen circling for three days without setting during equinox. This is not possible on a ball earth and does not occur in the south latitudes. B) Thirdly, Scientists claim the earth revolves at 1000 miles an hour. If this were true on a flight from LA to NY, New York would come up behing the airplane before it reached its destination. The actual flight time from New York to LA would be less than two hours as the airplane cruises at 50 miles an hour and the earth revolves at 1000 mph. The ball earth does not hold up to actual scrutiny. Any one of these proofs provided eliminate the possibility of the earth being a ball. TO BE Continued.

A) 



B)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Some refer to it as an oblate spheroid because it is slightly wider and the equator. It is really not perceptible to the naked eye, and pear shaped is way off, can't remember which fool said that. I wouldn't say MOST here would agree that the moon landings were faked, but it is a frightening percentage. If this is your view, this is definitely the thread for you. Welcome to Hell...


Neil Degrass Tyson The Nasa guy said it. 

Tyler, Why does it frighten you if people believe the moon landings were faked?

Thanks for your kind welcome and response. 

POLL: Guys chime in, Moon landing fake or real?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Neil Degrass Tyson The Nasa guy said it.
> 
> Tyler, Why does it frighten you if people believe the moon landings were faked?
> 
> ...


The manned space flights were very real.

You're not.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The manned space flights were very real.
> 
> You're not.


Thanks for opining. Why am I not real?

The lunar lander when scrutinized putting it nicely really doesnt look like it would work. Take a look.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Notice ^^^^^ there is no blast crater from the 32000 pounds of thrust the lander's rocket puts out.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Explain the missing blast crater tangerinegreen! I want answers!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Flat-earthers are generally used as a teaching opportunity rather than seen as actual serious candidates for debate. The question of how we know the earth is spherical can present an interesting opportunity to teach some science, and the idea that the Earth is flat can be a good example for learning about denialism and how critical thinking can go wrong. But these things are only useful to people who value rationality and evidence. Flat-earthers generally fall into three camps, none of which value accuracy.
> 
> Some accept a flat Earth due to religious reasons, and that is the extent of their arguments. A debate about the Earth with these people would be a red herring. The real issue is faith and doctrine, which is a different debate entirely.
> 
> ...


Hi heisenburg,
Consider this for a moment,

From Los Angeles to Hawaii there is a 796 mile fall on a ball earth. a 796 mile high wall of water magically curved to fit the earth according to the ball earth theory. Don't you think that a gravity strong enough to hold that amount of water to the earth would squash you like a bug on a windshield?


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Explain the missing blast crater tangerinegreen! I want answers!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Explain the missing blast crater tangerinegreen! I want answers!


Less gravity...small retro rockets lowered it. WTF dude, don't you remember watching it on TV?

or did you just read about it decades later...?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Less gravity...small retro rockets lowered it. WTF dude, don't you remember watching it on TV?
> 
> or did you just read about it decades later...?


Thanks for your response Tangerinegreen. Retrorockets was the ''mars landing.'' I propose that less gravity would allow for more sandy powder to be blasted out as their is less gravity holding it to the moon. Notice there is absolutely no dust on the lander's legs. Watch the video it is fascinating.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I believe the earth is flat for ten reasons. Firstly, Chicago at 90 miles away from Michigan can be be seen in it's entirety, it should be several hundred feet below the horizon.(A) References and proofs provided in alphabetical order below.
> Secondly, In the artic circle the sun can be seen circling for three days without setting during equinox. This is not possible on a ball earth and does not occur in the south latitudes. B) Thirdly, Scientists claim the earth revolves at 1000 miles an hour. If this were true on a flight from LA to NY, New York would come up behing the airplane before it reached its destination. The actual flight time from New York to LA would be less than two hours as the airplane cruises at 50 miles an hour and the earth revolves at 1000 mph. The ball earth does not hold up to actual scrutiny. Any one of these proofs provided eliminate the possibility of the earth being a ball. TO BE Continued.
> 
> A)
> ...


Dude, I'm sorry. We've been through ALL of this already. You are parroting things that your clearly do not understand, and you are under-educated. I do not have the strength to go through it all again, @cannabineer, tag, you're it!

Edit - If you'd like to falsify your 'facts', simply google your queries such as, "why do we know x isn't (or is) true, go to the CREDIBLE sites, and have at it. Attempting to falsify your ideas is a hallmark of the scientific method...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, I'm sorry. We've been through ALL of this already. You are parroting things that your clearly do not understand, and you are under-educated. I do not have the strength to go through it all again, @cannabineer, tag, your it!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

NASA caught faking the first supposed photo of Earth from space.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi heisenburg,
> Consider this for a moment,
> 
> From Los Angeles to Hawaii there is a 796 mile *fall* on a ball earth. a 796 mile high wall of water magically curved to fit the earth according to the ball earth theory. Don't you think that a gravity strong enough to hold that amount of water to the earth would squash you like a bug on a windshield?


It goes the other way in the spring. It all evens out.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, I'm sorry. We've been through ALL of this already. You are parroting things that your clearly do not understand, and you are under-educated. I do not have the strength to go through it all again, @cannabineer, tag, you're it!
> 
> Edit - If you'd like to falsify your 'facts', simply google your queries such as, "why do we know x isn't (or is) true, go to the CREDIBLE sites, and have at it. Attempting to falsify your ideas is a hallmark of the scientific method...



It's very simple 11th grade math, You have no answers so you reply with ''attempting to falsify your ideas.....'' BS This is the flat earth discussion site. Let's get to discussing. You have no idea of my level of education.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Tyler Durden: " --- I was told the earth was flat so it is flat. End of discussion "


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> It goes the other way in the spring. It all evens out.



The water from the ocean ?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's very simple 11th grade math,


 Good math on bad premises is wrong math.


> You have no answers so you reply with ''attempting to falsify your ideas.....'' BS This is the flat earth discussion site. Let's get to discussing.


 900+ posts of that already ... clever thing that PREV button


> You have no idea of my level of education.


 I will wager that I can make a very good guess.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The water from the ocean ?


Technically spring water now.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Yes and nobody has answered any of these questions. In science if the experiment does not prove something the theory is discarded, therefore the ball earth theory should be discarded in favor of another hypothesis. just saying.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

What if it were two sections of flat earth, intersected?

*I'm not invested into these ideas and am contented that my keyboard is flat.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's very simple 11th grade math, You have no answers so you reply with ''attempting to falsify your ideas.....'' BS This is the flat earth discussion site. Let's get to discussing. You have no idea of my level of education.


The chasm is so far between your education and understanding the gulf is impossible to span without military support.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Tyler Durden: " --- I was told the earth was flat so it is flat. End of discussion "


 Now I know you didn't read the thread. He articulated the reasons why he knows the earth isn't flat. Your statement that he used a naked _argumentum ad verecundiam_ informs me that you are a troll, Good night.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Good math on bad premises is wrong math. 900+ posts of that already ... clever thing that PREV button I will wager that I can make a very good guess.


Yes and nobody has answered any of these questions satisfactorily. In science if the experiment does not prove something the theory is discarded, therefore the ball earth theory should be discarded in favor of another hypothesis. just saying.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The chasm is so far between your education and understanding the gulf is impossible to span without military support.


I can proudly say I have resisted being indoctrinated. Good statist, the first thing you think of is a military response.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes and nobody has answered any of these questions satisfactorily. In science if the experiment does not prove something the theory is discarded, therefore the ball earth theory should be discarded in favor of another hypothesis. just saying.


Go back to any grade school science book. If you can do the math then take a high school course. It was covered if you weren't under the bleacher smoking or fucking.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I can proudly say I have resisted being indoctrinated. Good statist, the first thing you think of is a military response.


I f'n love a man in uniform


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes and nobody has answered any of these questions *satisfactorily*. In science if the experiment does not prove something the theory is discarded, therefore the ball earth theory should be discarded in favor of another hypothesis. just saying.


 The adverb is the catch here. Your "satisfactorily" cannot be established by any internally consistent criterion. Judging by the familiar tired "splain me this" brought by the previous vintage of denialists, my "satisfactorily" and yours don't mesh, and I'm not giving mine up tonight.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Now I know you didn't read the thread. He articulated the reasons why he knows the earth isn't flat. Your statement that he used a naked _argumentum ad verecundiam_ informs me that you are a troll, Good night.


I see what you are saying. I admit I havent read the entire thread.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> *Go* *back* *to* *any* *grade* *school* science book. If you can do the math then take a high school course. It was covered if you weren't under the bleacher smoking or fucking.


Go back?


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Go back?


Thank you for pointing out my epic fail! I should not have made that silly assumption, in my favor I am 145 and a six pack in, and still I can touch type LOL


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The adverb is the catch here. Your "satisfactorily" cannot be established by any internally consistent criterion. Judging by the familiar tired "splain me this" brought by the previous vintage of denialists, my "satisfactorily" and yours don't mesh, and I'm not giving mine up tonight.


I'm not the one denying the simple math, that Chicago from the other side of Lake Michigan should not be visible as it would be obscurred by a wall of water on a ball earth.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you for pointing out my epic fail! I should not have made that silly assumption in my favor I am 145 and a six pack in, and still I can touch type LOL


 That's 24.2 horsepower per beer ... good numbers


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That's 24.2 horsepower per beer ... good numbers


19.5 is the magic number if you are a Hoaglund conspiracist LOL now they have flavors. I love chocolate and cherry


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm not the one denying the simple math, that Chicago from the other side of Lake Michigan should not be visible as it would be obscurred by a wall of water on a ball earth.


Why would there be a wall of water?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Tyler Durden: " --- I was told the earth was flat so it is flat. End of discussion "


Here's an idea, why not read the thread it's entirety, instead of just popping in at the end. You should find the ideas your promote to be addressed and handily dismantled. I hate to break it to you, but now that you've espoused a flat Earth, EVERYONE has a great idea of your level of education...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> What if it were two sections of flat earth, intersected?
> 
> *I'm not invested into these ideas and am contented that my keyboard is flat.


That could lead to a case of Tolkien's Obesity, better known as "middle-earth spread".


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I can proudly say I have resisted being* educated...*




Fify...


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That could lead to a case of Tolkien's Obesity, better known as "middle-earth spread".


I wish I wasn't so impaired I could figure out the upper ascii for the infinity symbol but alas, impaired I am.


tyler.durden said:


> Here's an idea, why not read the thread it's entirety, instead of just popping in at the end. You should find the ideas your promote to be addressed and handily dismantled. I hate to break it to you, but now that you've espoused a flat Earth, EVERYONE has a great idea of your level of education...


What amazes me is how verbal they are for how little they can read.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That could lead to a case of Tolkien's Obesity, better known as "middle-earth spread".


I know, but, those tacos didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Why would there be a wall of water?


Good question. Chicago at 90 miles away, if we were on a ball would drop below the horizon by 2700 feet, assuming you are on the top of the ball and Chicago 90 miles away it would be approximately 2700 feet of drop. Placing the water in between you and Chicago and blocking your view of Chicago. For discussion purposes on a round ball, wherever you are at would be the top of the ball.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I know, but, those tacos didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I wish I wasn't so impaired I could figure out the upper ascii for the infinity symbol but alas, impaired I am.
> 
> What amazes me is how verbal they are for how little they can read.





tyler.durden said:


> Here's an idea, why not read the thread it's entirety, instead of just popping in at the end. You should find the ideas your promote to be addressed and handily dismantled. I hate to break it to you, but now that you've espoused a flat Earth, EVERYONE has a great idea of your level of education...


I would not call it education I would call it indoctrination. Blindly believing what some teacher tells me rather than making my own observations and considering things in my mind is indoctrination. Sheez, You probably believe 911 was done by 19 Saudi terrorists.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good question. Chicago at 90 miles away, if we were on a ball would drop below the horizon by 2700 feet, assuming you are on the top of the ball and Chicago 90 miles away it would be approximately 2700 feet of drop. Placing the water in between you and Chicago and blocking your view of Chicago. For discussion purposes on a round ball, wherever you are at would be the top of the ball.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I would not call it education I would call it indoctrination. Blindly believing what some teacher tells me rather than making my own observations and considering things in my mind is indoctrination. Sheez, You probably believe 911 was done by 19 Saudi terrorists.


Once you get out of elementary school they make you do proofs (google is your friend, pumpkin).


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good question. Chicago at 90 miles away, if we were on a ball would drop below the horizon by 2700 feet, assuming you are on the top of the ball and Chicago 90 miles away it would be approximately 2700 feet of drop. Placing the water in between you and Chicago and blocking your view of Chicago. For discussion purposes on a round ball, *wherever you are at would be the top of the ball.*


 The bolded is exactly the situation we are in! It all works out. I think you are committing an error in a basic premise, such as which way is up in a discrete-source gravitational field ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I would not call it education I would call it indoctrination. Blindly believing what some teacher tells me rather than making my own observations and considering things in my mind is indoctrination. Sheez, You probably believe 911 was done by 19 Saudi terrorists.


Why do they all believe the whole fucking package?

Me no get it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The bolded is exactly the situation we are in! It all works out. I think you are committing an error in a basic premise, such as which way is up in a discrete-source gravitational field ...


I've saved myself 10^25th parsecs by no longer reading their drivel. I just reply, it's a recipe.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


Wicked find!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I've saved myself 10^25th parsecs by no longer reading their drivel. I just reply, it's a recipe.


"How many surrealists does it take to change a light bulb?"

"A burning fish."


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> "How many surrealists does it take to change a light bulb?"
> 
> "A burning fish."


64 because pancakes don't have ears!!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> What if it were two sections of flat earth, intersected?
> 
> *I'm not invested into these ideas and am contented that my keyboard is flat.


 Two sectionf of earth interesected, I'm willing to consider what you are trying to say. Can you elaborate?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Am I on SNL right now?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> 64 because pancakes don't have ears!!!


First, we begin by positing a spherical pancake ... damn flat-pancake believers ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Two sectionf of earth interesected, I'm willing to consider what you are trying to say. Can you elaborate?


I could try, but even I don't know, usually.

4 seems stable, that's what I was getting at.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> First, we begin by positing a spherical pancake ... damn flat-pancake believers ...


Physics did you even BRO???!!! FIRST YOU IMAGINE A SPHERICAL COW!! I am sorry to yell but after all cow/physics bitch.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Physics did you even BRO???!!! FIRST YOU IMAGINE A SPHERICAL COW!! I am sorry to yell but after all cow/physics bitch.


No. Cows are flat! You've been doctrinated.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> No. Cows are flat! You've been doctrinated.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> No. Cows are flat! You've been doctrinated.


I've miked 'em, this will be the one and only time that I could ever say that "you are incorrect, sir." lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I've miked 'em, this will be the one and only time that I could ever say that *"you are incorrect, sir."* lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


I know, I shuddered.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I've miked 'em, this will be the one and only time that I could ever say that "you are incorrect, sir." lol


Photographic evidence! 

No cows were really badly harmed in this production


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why do they all believe the whole fucking package?
> 
> Me no get it.


I see where you're going with this. When presented with various flat earth evidence I couldn't debunk it. It's pretty hard to refute the simple math of the Bedford experiment. When presented with evidence that 911 was not what they were saying, you were brave enough to accept the truth. What happened to you in the meantime?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Photographic evidence!
> 
> No cows were really badly harmed in this production


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The bolded is exactly the situation we are in! It all works out. I think you are committing an error in a basic premise, such as which way is up in a discrete-source gravitational field ...


Can you show some kind of proof of gravity? It's just a theory, that is why it is called the theory of gravity.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

\


eye exaggerate said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can you show some kind of proof of gravity? It's just a theory, that is why it is called the theory of gravity.


Derive your own proofs bitch it's what we had to do. Your generation is simply weak. I regret contributing to it.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 28, 2016)

Do not try and see the earth, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no earth. Then you will see it is not the earth that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Once you get out of elementary school they make you do proofs (google is your friend, pumpkin).


What proofs did you perform that convinced you of the Earth's rotundity?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> Do not try and see the earth, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no earth. Then you will see it is not the earth that bends, it is only yourself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What proofs did you perform that convinced you of the Earth's rotundity?


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What proofs did you perform that convinced you of the Earth's rotundity?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694210


I thought I was unedumecaided.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


@cannabineer what do you think should I take my red a little darker?


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I thought I was unedumecaided.


Well you got one right on that test anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer what do you think should I take my red a little darker?


 Naah it is a great color. Matches me nicely.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Naah it is a great color. Matches me nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3694213


Ahhh and it looks like a heart too!!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see where you're going with this. When presented with various flat earth evidence I couldn't debunk it. It's pretty hard to refute the simple math of the Bedford experiment. When presented with evidence that 911 was not what they were saying, you were brave enough to accept the truth. What happened to you in the meantime?


In your quest to improve your critical thinking skills, you should become familiar with logical fallacies, especially the informal fallacies - 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies

Becoming aware of these in your own though process should really help make it more effective. Here are two that you seem to favor - 


Argument from ignorance (appeal to ignorance, _argumentum ad ignorantiam_) – assuming that a claim is true because it has not been or cannot be proven false, or vice versa.[14
Argument from (personal) incredulity (divine fallacy, appeal to common sense) – I cannot imagine how this could be true, therefore it must be false.[15][16]


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 28, 2016)

Rotundity?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

How is this possible on a rotating ball earth?






See the time lapse photo of the stars? On a ball earth those would be straight lines


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> In your quest to improve your critical thinking skills, you should become familiar with logical fallacies, especially the informal fallacies -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies
> 
> ...


Yes I do find it incredible that we are supposedly rotating at 1000 plus miles an hour at the equator and the massive oceans are not flung off into outer space because of some magical theory called gravity that has not been proven. Meanwhile this super strong force strong enough to keep this from happening does not squash me like a bug. Quite the contrary, smoke rises from chimneys and dandylion seeds float around unaffected by this supposed gravitational force.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> How is this possible on a rotating ball earth?


This is a good opportunity to start attempting to falsify bullshit you come across. Try googling your specific questions, and try to pick out the credible sites to search for the answer. Please get back to us and let us know how you did...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> In your quest to improve your critical thinking skills, you should become familiar with logical fallacies, especially the informal fallacies -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies
> 
> ...


Since when is an appeal to common sense a fallacy? Wow they really did a number on you.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes I do find it incredible that we are supposedly rotating at 1000 plus miles an hour at the equator and the massive oceans are not flung off into outer space because of *some magical theory called gravity that has not been proven.* Meanwhile this super strong force strong enough to keep this from happening does not squash me like a bug. Quite the contrary, smoke rises from chimneys and dandylion seeds float around unaffected by this supposed gravitational force.



Holy Fuck! Gravity hasn't been proven? You, sir, are the new Mayor of the Children's Table. Bravo...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes I do find it incredible that we are supposedly rotating at 1000 plus miles an hour at the equator and the massive oceans are not flung off into outer space because of some magical theory called gravity that has not been proven. Meanwhile this super strong force strong enough to keep this from happening does not squash me like a bug. Quite the contrary, smoke rises from chimneys and dandylion seeds float around unaffected by this supposed gravitational force.


Different forces within gravity.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes I do find it incredible that we are supposedly rotating at 1000 plus miles an hour at the equator and the massive oceans are not flung off into outer space because of some magical theory called gravity that has not been proven. Meanwhile this super strong force strong enough to keep this from happening does not squash me like a bug. Quite the contrary, smoke rises from chimneys and dandylion seeds float around unaffected by this supposed gravitational force.


Gravity:


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This is a good opportunity to start attempting to falsify bullshit you come across. Try googling your specific questions, and try to pick out the credible sites to search for the answer. Please get back to us and let us know how you did...


Sorry man this is the location to discuss the flat earth theory, I'm here to discuss it. Maybe you should start a round earth post. What falsifying do you refer to? Your obtuse ad hominem attacks are getting tiresome. First you welcome me here and then when you cannot refute the most simple logic you tell me to buzz off.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes I do find it incredible that we are supposedly rotating at 1000 plus miles an hour at the equator and the massive oceans are not flung off into outer space because of some magical theory called gravity that has not been proven. Meanwhile this super strong force strong enough to keep this from happening does not squash me like a bug. Quite the contrary, smoke rises from chimneys and dandylion seeds float around unaffected by this supposed gravitational force.


Smoke rises because it's hotter and therefore less dense than the gases around it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gravity:
> 
> View attachment 3694221


That can be explained by density. He is denser than the air so he falls. If he were lighter than the air he would float.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> Smoke rises because it's hotter and therefore less dense than the gases around it.


That is correct. We are in agreement.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That can be explained by density. He is denser than the air so he falls. If he were lighter than the air he would float.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That is correct. We are in agreement.


Well then why don't you accept gravity? Because the arrangement of gases in our atmosphere in relation to their specific densities is solely due to gravitational force.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> How is this possible on a rotating ball earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you buddy, 

they only want "official or credible sites" aka sites that's are government own. Of course there are no public figures in medicine, education and scientific field that will admit on Record that the earth is flat... reason being is because the elite ruling class will silence anyone who speaks the truth. 

Don't worry though, those who are aware will be reading this


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy Fuck! Gravity hasn't been proven? You, sir, are the new Mayor of the Children's Table. Bravo...


Another ad hominem attack rather than at least a link to prove your point. There is a reason it is called the theory of gravity genius.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Another ad hominem attack rather than at least a link to prove your point. There is a reason it is called the theory of gravity genius.


Actually it has been. https://www.ligo.caltech.edu/news/ligo20160211


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I'm with you buddy,
> 
> they only want "official or credible sites" aka sites that's are government own. Of course there are no public figures in medicine, education and scientific field that will admit on Record that the earth is flat... reason being is because the elite ruling class will silence anyone who speaks the truth.
> 
> Don't worry though, those who are aware will be reading this


Sadly you are right. Thanks, it is nice to know that I am not the only sane person on this plane.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes I do find it incredible that we are supposedly rotating at 1000 plus miles an hour at the equator and the massive oceans are not flung off into outer space because of some magical theory called gravity that has not been proven. Meanwhile this super strong force strong enough to keep this from happening does not squash me like a bug. Quite the contrary, smoke rises from chimneys and dandylion seeds float around unaffected by this supposed gravitational force.


Gravity works proportionally on the mass of an object, the larger the mass the stronger the pull of gravity. It's why non-flying insects can walk on walls and ceilings, gravity has the slightest of pulls because they have such little mass. The ocean is VERY massive, you are very tiny. So, the force of gravity works less on you than it does the ocean. Idiot. Seriously, dude you are starting to make me nauseous, more so for your lack of humility than your shocking lack of basic science knowledge. You missed a LOT in school, I sincerely hope you take some HS level classes before embarrassing yourself any further...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> Well then why don't you accept gravity? Because the arrangement of gases in our atmosphere in relation to their specific densities is solely due to gravitational force.


 Our atmosphere is quite constant in composition through its thickness. The forces of diffusion and convection are much to strong at our temperatures and pressures to cause stratification by component density.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 28, 2016)

Admiral Byrd's finding of the ice wall in Antarctica is a very interesting read that brings up a lot of questions


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> Actually it has been. https://www.ligo.caltech.edu/news/ligo20160211


If you read the article they are not certain, it says scientists ''believe''....great timing don't you think? Searches for flat earth are up over a thousand percent and suddenly ''we found gravity waves.'' Just like building 7 fell in on itself from scattered office fires. Sure it did.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Our atmosphere is quite constant in composition through its thickness. The forces of diffusion and convection are much to strong at our temperatures and pressures to cause stratification by component density.


Thanks for that reply. I will study it thoroughly. That seems like a valid argument worth consideration.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sadly you are right. Thanks, it is nice to know that I am not the only sane person on this plane.


1D broke up, they felt there was more 

(Sorry dude, I'm here for the multiple entendres, no offence.)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3694227 Admiral Byrd's finding of the ice wall in Antarctica is a very interesting read that brings up a lot of questions


Yes, like after reporting oil, coal, diamonds and other minerals, how come nobody is fighting over it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

What idiot started this thread?


Oh...never mind.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Gravity works proportionally on the mass of an object, the larger the mass the stronger the pull of gravity. It's why non-flying insects can walk on walls and ceilings, gravity has the slightest of pulls because they have such little mass. The ocean is VERY massive, you are very tiny. So, the force of gravity works less on you than it does the ocean. Idiot. Seriously, dude you are starting to make me nauseous, more so for your lack of humility than your shocking lack of basic science knowledge. You missed a LOT in school, I sincerely hope you take some HS level classes before embarrassing yourself any further...


Another feeble ad hominem attack. Prove your self styled genius and refute me with logic and scientific proof rather than insist I am uneducated. That seems to be your only defense here.

I'll make another appeal to common sense: That is why I call it magical. It's ''proportional effect.'' Gravity has a size sensor? BULLSHIT.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Another feeble ad hominem attack. Prove your self styled genius and refute me with logic and scientific proof rather than insist I am uneducated. That seems to be your only defense here.
> 
> I'll make another appeal to common sense: That is why I call it magical. It's ''proportional effect.'' Gravity has a size sensor? BULLSHIT.


This level of ignorance is faith. You can't fight it. So I meme.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> This level of ignorance is faith. You can't fight it. So I meme.


Wait a minute here. Because somebody told you the earth is round you believe it. I would call that faith. ''scientists say'' can easily be replaced with ''the bible says'' they both appear to be religious dogma in this thread.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Some refer to it as an oblate spheroid because it is slightly wider and the equator. It is really not perceptible to the naked eye, and pear shaped is way off, can't remember which fool said that. I wouldn't say MOST here would agree that the moon landings were faked, but it is a frightening percentage. If this is your view, this is definitely the thread for you. Welcome to Hell...


I'm not sure but I think isaac newton was the first to say the earth was a spheroid you could look it up. Why are you so mad bro? Is it because the earth is flat and and you want to live on a round one? Why does an astronaut, astrophysicist and psychologist such as yourself spend so much time in toke and talk.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


What does this have to do with the scientific discussion at hand?


----------



## ttystikk (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wait a minute here. Because somebody told you the earth is round you believe it. I would call that faith. ''scientists say'' can easily be replaced with ''the bible says'' they both appear to be religious dogma in this thread.


The difference between science and scripture is that science has as its basis repeatable, demonstrable result of empirical experiment. 

You can't prove faith.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What does this have to do with the scientific discussion at hand?


every-fucking-thing


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You mean they don't use 2x4 construction anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When I was a builder I learned all these really cool tricks to make the job easier. If you take a hammer and give a firm grip like you were grabbing cannabineers cock and smack the wall with it repeatedly, do this until you make a six inch hole. Then you can stick your arm in there and check for 2x4s. Its a really easy fix because you just hang a picture over it and nobody would ever know. All the cool people are shaving their heads and spray painting hair on. You can thank me later.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The difference between science and scripture is that science has as its basis repeatable, demonstrable result of empirical experiment.
> 
> You can't prove faith.


Great, please show me one repeatable experiment that proves the world is round.

Here is one that shows the contrary.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> so rocks hitting the moon somehow make it round, what are they chipping bits off like a 3 d lathe or adding so much more rock that the oblateness goes? moon is very round indeed but maybe its very slow axial spin of one rotaion per month is the explanation more than some meteor moulding/lathing


Clearly I said the moon was square with round edges.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Another feeble ad hominem attack. Prove your self styled genius and refute me with logic and scientific proof rather than insist I am uneducated. That seems to be your only defense here.
> 
> I'll make another appeal to common sense: That is why I call it magical. It's ''proportional effect.'' Gravity has a size sensor? BULLSHIT.


Not a size sensor, a mass sensor. You can easily test this yourself with common household items. I'll use a gym example: They have 5 pound and 10 pound dumbbells, can you feel the extra force it takes to lift the ten pounder? That's gravity acting on double the mass of the five pounder. It's pulling harder on the dumbbell with more mass, that's gravity's magical, proportional effect. For the record, I did not use the dumbbell example as an ad hominem...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Not a size sensor, a mass sensor. You can easily test this yourself with common household items. I'll use a gym example: They have 5 pound and 10 pound dumbbells, can you feel the extra force it takes to lift the ten pounder? That's gravity acting on double the mass of the five pounder. It's pulling harder on the dumbbell with more mass, that's gravity's magical, proportional effect. For the record, I did not use the dumbbell example as an ad hominem...


Silly rabbit, it's because the dumbbell weighs double. It really is that simple.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 28, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


Tyson is shitting his pants because when people realize how far this rabbit hole goes the masonic and hebreic overlords are fucked.
Not to mention Project Bluebeam is out the window.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Another feeble ad hominem attack. Prove your self styled genius and refute me with logic and scientific proof rather than insist I am uneducated. That seems to be your only defense here.
> 
> I'll make another appeal to common sense: That is why I call it magical. It's ''proportional effect.'' Gravity has a size sensor? BULLSHIT.


I'm systematically schooling you with both science and logic. The ad hominems are merely for color...



Mellowman2112 said:


> Silly rabbit, it's because the dumbbell weighs double. It really is that simple.


Very good. That's what WEIGHT is, the pull of gravity on an object. How have you managed to live this long???


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

I hope you're beginning to see how out of your depth you are, and your major errors in comprehension that are right in front of your face...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weight


In science and engineering, the *weight* of an object is usually taken to be the force on the object due to gravity.[1][2] Weight is a vector whose magnitude (a scalar quantity), often denoted by an italic letter _W_, is the product of the mass _m_ of the object and the magnitude of the local gravitational acceleration _g_;[3] thus: _W_ = _mg_. The unit of measurement for weight is that of force, which in the International System of Units (SI) is the newton. For example, an object with a mass of one kilogram has a weight of about 9.8 newtons on the surface of the Earth, and about one-sixth as much on the Moon. In this sense of weight, a body can be weightless only if it is far away (in principle infinitely far away) from any other mass. Although weight and mass are scientifically distinct quantities, the terms are often confused with each other in everyday use.[4]


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Kansas has proven to FLAT.. As in almost pancake flat


How can that be possible on a globe earth


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm systematically schooling you with both science and logic. The ad hominems are merely for color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What you are describing is density. So if you are correct, a 777 should have to have X times the engine power of a 737 in order to defeat this magical force called gravity.

I'm in a search for the truth, I found this, which doesn't help my argument but for sciences sake here it is.

The standard CFM56-3 jet engines on a 737-500 generate 18,500 pounds of thrust; x 2= 37000 pounds of thrust
takeoff Weight, 52.390 kg

777 Boeing 777-300ER = *775,000 lb* (*350,678 kg*) engine thrust--It is powered by the GE90-115B*turbofan*, the most powerful jet engine with a maximum thrust of 115,300 lbf (513 kN). x 2 230,000 lbs of thrust.

The 777 is seven times heavier its engines should have to have much more than 7 times the power of the 737

Due to the much larger mass yet the numbers don't show this to be the case.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Kansas has proven to FLAT.. As in almost pancake flat
> 
> 
> How can that be possible on a globe earth


Yeah unless it's a discoball


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I hope you're beginning to see how out of your depth you are, and your major errors in comprehension that are right in front of your face...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weight
> 
> ...



A spade will always be a spade no matter in what psuedo scientific terms it is couched. A pig is a pig no matter how much lipstick you might paint on it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

They say there are thousands of satellites, how come I only get computer generated images when i search for photographs of the earth. There should be millions by now.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I hope you're beginning to see how out of your depth you are, and your major errors in comprehension that are right in front of your face...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weight
> 
> ...



I love how it's called the THEORY of gravity not fact 


Please explain why can balloons float away? Hot air, helium.

I'm an idiot who needs to be spoon fed


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They say there are thousands of satellites, how come I only get computer generated images when i search for photographs of the earth. There should be millions by now.


Ya and how there's so many satellites yet we never hear any of them crashing into eachother or falling down. Why isn't there a job as a satellite repair man yet?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Tiny bubbles in the water, prove the spacewalks were filmed in a fucking tank. Wake the fuck up people.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Ya and how there's so many satellites yet we never hear any of them crashing into eachother or falling down. Why isn't there a job as a satellite repair man yet?


These bastards are now billing us for satellite garbage collectors. No shit. Satellites that scoop up old space junk. BOHICA


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Please explain the greenscreen in this NASA video.






We are being scammed!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I love how it's called the THEORY of gravity not fact
> 
> 
> Please explain why can balloons float away? Hot air, helium.
> ...


If it is powerfull enough to hold the oceans in around a 7500 mile curve of the earth while spinning at 1000 miles an hour and nothing sloshes out, it would make goo of humans not to mention other life on earth.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Go fast rocket hits dome...


Intrestesing enough there's a guy who broke down that go fast rocket lunch (broke the record for highest amateur rocket launched) once the video shows the moon the guy tracked it down the position and time of day and the moon shouldn't have been there


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

On a ball earth an Alaskan who is spinning at approximately 400 miles an hour in Fairbanks boards a plane to Colombia. When he lands in colombia the earth is spinning at 1000 miles an hour at the equatorial region. How come the Alaskan doesn't vomit all over the place? He is not accustomed to revolving at more than double the speed. A merry go round revolves at 15 miles an hour and up comes my lunch. What they are saying is ludicrous. THINK!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Go fast rocket hits dome...
> 
> 
> Intrestesing enough there's a guy who broke down that go fast rocket lunch (broke the record for highest amateur rocket launched) once the video shows the moon the guy tracked it down the position and time of day and the moon shouldn't have been there


Yes I've seen that, the moon was visible in Australia from North America at that altitude. Impossible on a ball earth.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

All non believers watch this 

This guy disproves your beloved globe model


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Physics did you even BRO???!!! FIRST YOU IMAGINE A SPHERICAL COW!! I am sorry to yell but after all cow/physics bitch.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694210


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Love it why have to ask why... Is space really water ?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I love how it's called the THEORY of gravity not fact
> 
> 
> Please explain why can balloons float away? Hot air, helium.
> ...




Then read the thread. It may be your reluctance to do your own homework that is why you don't know these basic physics facts. Or better yet, use your search engine. Post #850 addresses your misuse of the term theory in its scientific sense...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Why do I only see one side of the moon all the time. The moon must be rotating right? NOT!!

Why do stars twinkle but my star the sun never twinkes? Think about it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Then read the thread. It may be your reluctance to do your own homework that is why you don't know these basic physics facts. Or better yet, use your search engine. Post #850 addresses your misuse of the term theory in its scientific sense...


Here is one simple question, please give me a reasonable answer.

On a ball earth an Alaskan who is spinning at approximately 400 miles an hour in Fairbanks boards a plane to Colombia. When he lands in colombia the earth is spinning at 1000 miles an hour at the equatorial region. How come the Alaskan doesn't vomit all over the place? He is not accustomed to revolving at more than double the speed. A merry go round revolves at 15 miles an hour and up comes my lunch. What they are saying is ludicrous. THINK!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Love it why have to ask why... Is space really water ?







Intriguing.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> A spade will always be a spade no matter in what psuedo scientific terms it is couched. A pig is a pig no matter how much lipstick you might paint on it.


You are not interested in learning, which is why you've done so little of it, and is evidenced by the fact that your refuse to read this thread (even though it's a topic you claim to have interest in). You are interested in showing the cool stuff that you learned on YT that goes against all the idiot scientists (the ones responsible for every major value that you use everyday). You couldn't wait to come in and post to show all the stuff you know, but if you weren't so lazy and read this thread first, you could have learned some things, and avoided looking SO incredibly stupid. I showed you that you missed something as obvious as what weight actually is, yet instead of learning and doing some light introspection, you decide to try to distract yourself and protect your erroneous notions. This is a good opportunity to change the way you do things, it is not working...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You are not interested in learning, which is why you've done so little of it, and is evidenced by the fact that your refuse to read this thread (even though it's a topic you claim to have interest in). You are interested in showing the cool stuff that you learned on YT that goes against all the idiot scientists (the ones responsible for every major value that you use everyday). You couldn't wait to come in and post to show all the stuff you know, but if you weren't so lazy and read this thread first, you could have learned some things, and avoided looking SO incredibly stupid. I showed you that you missed something as obvious as what weight actually is, yet instead of learning and doing some light introspection, you decide to try to distract yourself and protect your erroneous notions. This is a good opportunity to change the way you do things, it is not working...


You mean the scientists that make vaccines which causes autism? The scientists that monitor each other to make sure something new real is not allowed to be discussed with their peer review boards? No thanks man. You take something as simple as weight and make it seem like something mystical. That;s being baffled with bs not common sense or logic. 

“Today’s scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality. ” 
― Nikola Tesla


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why do I only see one side of the moon all the time. The moon must be rotating right? NOT!!
> 
> Why do stars twinkle but my star the sun never twinkes? Think about it.


Okay, you got me. You're either one of the greatest trolls ever, or you are actually the most obtuse individual I've ever come across. Our star's light is a twinkle at a distance of millions of light years away, just like all the other stars that are millions of light years away appear as a twinkle to us. Anyone older than 8 should be able to figure that out...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Trillions of miles away and we can see the light, that's a fairy tale. Light waves can not travel that far without dispersing.


tyler.durden said:


> Okay, you got me. You're either one of the greatest trolls ever, or you are actually the most obtuse individual I've ever come across. Our star's light is a twinkle at a distance of millions of light years away, just like all the other stars that are millions of light years away appear as a twinkle to us. Anyone older than 8 should be able to figure that out...


Yes, trillions of miles away and we can see their light. What a fairy tale. Light waves would disperse before arriving that far. Retard!

BTW this is the flat earth discussion site not the round earth discussion site. So if any one is a troll it would be you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Scientists are the modern day shamans, people must believe because a scientist says it is so. It's a religious dogma.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Trillions of miles away and we can see the light, that's a fairy tale. Light waves can not travel that far without dispersing.
> 
> 
> Yes, trillions of miles away and we can see their light. What a fairy tale. Light waves would disperse before arriving that far. Retard!
> ...


Your reading comprehension fails you again. The thread is entitled, "Is the world flat? The flatlander's theory.." So, it is asking a question denoted by the _question mark._ Retard. You were too lazy to even read the thread's title that's located in your url bar. Amazing. You are the new laughing stock of RIU, I'm very glad that you joined us...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Your reading comprehension fails you again. The thread is entitled, "Is the world flat? The flatlander's theory.." So, it is asking a question denoted by the _question mark._ Retard. You were too lazy to even read the thread's title that's located in your url bar. Amazing. You are the new laughing stock of RIU, I'm very glad that you joined us...


Another ad hominem attack, and no substance, what about the moon, supposedly revolving yet we only see the same side?
Answer some questions genius and stop name ad homineming. A sure sign that you have no real arguments to put forth.

Why does this massive almost infinite vacuum of space not suck our atmosphere right out into space? There must be zillions of pounds of pressure sucking on our atmosphere. Use your brain instead of parroting what they teach at those expensive indoctrination centers called universities.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

I know it's hard to admit after just dropping 60,000 dollars at a University to admit you have been scammed. It's human nature.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Another ad hominem attack, and no substance, what about the moon, supposedly revolving yet we only see the same side?
> Answer some questions genius and stop name ad homineming. A sure sign that you have no real arguments to put forth.
> 
> Why does this massive almost infinite vacuum of space not suck our atmosphere right out into space? There must be zillions of pounds of pressure sucking on our atmosphere. Use your brain instead of parroting what they teach at those expensive indoctrination centers called universities.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


Well you had a chance to answer one of several recent questions that I put forth yet chose to respond with another ad hominem attack.
You have nothing! Unless I get reasonable answers to the above questions, it is obvious you have lost this debate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

A plane is parked at the terminal for six hours. Why doesn't the artificial horizon/gyro show the plane being sideways after the earth supposedly rotates a quarter turn?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Out of nothing, an entire multiverse is blown out. Yeah right haha. When is the last time you got something from nothing?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

You probably believe humans came from slime that crawled out of a lagoon and turned into frogs etc etc etc. lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Why can't I take off in a balloon and wait for paris to come up under me if the earth is rotating at a thousand miles an hour? It sure would save on fuel.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> North America put on alot of weight in 2012. Glad to see she slimmed down a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3691379


Obviously, even if one of these is true whch I doubt. It PROVES we have been lied to many times by NASA.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is the dumbest goddam thread in this forum and that's saying a lot. I've never seen such a collection of the staggeringly uneducated. And they're arrogant and proud about it.
> 
> You don't get a Merit Badge for stupid, so I'm not sure what their goal is.


So, if somebody does not automatically believe what they teach at school they are stupid? They told my kid that Colombus discovered America. We know now that is not true. For what it's worth.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 28 times 8 divided by 12.. 18.6' curve.. its not much man.. are you just fucking with me?


you forgot to square it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> or the earth just so happens to turn that way everyday.. but your reason is filled with logic and fact. thank you for playing


NASA says we are orbiting the sun which is blasting through the universe at 670000 miles an hour. If this were so, the perfect constellations such as the dipper would warp over time, yet they have remained identical for thousands of years in recorded history.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> they dismiss the concept of gravity, the psychopathology, aka flat earth belief, dictates that there is no gravity but that the earth disc is ascending propelled by an undisclosed force at an acceleration consistent with the value "g" for earth gravity, loving this cured exo im vaping


This theory comes from a known disinfo site, run by a Mason in order to make people who don't believe in the ball model seem like simpletons.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Xiu said:


> One question: why would there be a conspiracy to tell the world the earth and other planets/ moons are sphere shaped? Who would benefit from Lying about this?


Good question. If the sun and stars actually revolve around the earth it makes us special and unique not a spec of dust in an infinite universe, a cosmic accident if you will. If you tell you kid he is an accident does he feel less special?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You should know this: good parents discourage their kids from walking in this topologically fraught world of ours. Once they have that skill, what is to stop an intrepid toddler from finding the edge and falling off?


Firstly a 200 foot wall of ice, if you make it to the top there is an unmeasured plane of ice and temps of over minus 100 F.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Seriously, I mean who asserts that Satellites don't exist? Even North Korea shoots them up there for shittsakes.


Google satellite pictures of satellites and show us an image please.


----------



## abe supercro (May 29, 2016)

Just a few more pages and you'll have read the entire thread. Hang in there buddy, you got this!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Just a few more pages and you'll have read the entire thread. Hang in there buddy, you got this!


Thanks Abe


----------



## radrolley (May 29, 2016)

It looks flat to me. You people really believe that ancient theory Columbus had? Do you realize what he did to the natives? Have you ever actually been around the world to see? Have you ever been in space and seen the world turn? I didn't think so. It's all programmed in your mind from smoking too much MK Ultra brought to you by the same agency that put colored folk and rock in the ghettos.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Well you had a chance to answer one of several recent questions that I put forth yet chose to respond with another ad hominem attack.
> You have nothing! Unless I get reasonable answers to the above questions, it is obvious you have lost this debate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Also, this came to my mind. I know that simple observation can be decieving, but if somene watched that Felix guy jump from the stratosphere you can CLEARLY see that the Earths shape is round.
> 
> Unless of course this is all fake and there are a bunch of people sitting in Pentagon photoshoping all the pictures/clips etc.


Go pro cameras use a fish eye lense distorting the flat plane.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


I just finished reading this entire thread and noticed you have contributed very very little evidence. Just mostly name calling. 

*“When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.”*

― Socrates


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I just finished reading this entire thread and noticed you have contributed very very little evidence. Just mostly name calling.
> 
> *“When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.”*
> 
> ― Socrates


You've already proven that you're reading comprehension is atrocious, don't believe in gravity, and didn't (or don't) know that weight is a manifestation of the very force you deny. Why would anyone listen to what you have to say??? You are not qualified for an adult discussion...


----------



## radrolley (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You've already proven that you're reading comprehension is atrocious, why would anyone listen to what you have to say???
> 
> 
> You've already proven that you're reading comprehension is atrocious, don't believe in gravity, and didn't (or don't) know that weight is a manifestation of the very force you deny. Why would anyone listen to what you have to say??? You are not qualified for an adult discussion...


wow, look at this sensitive social justice warrior's quote, he really knew how to tear you a good one. 

The only way to win a debate is believe in your head that you did.

Even our own eyes lie to us. We can never know anything for sure. You see anything yellow on your computer monitor? You think you do but you don't. It's just tiny red and green pixels close together.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You've already proven that you're reading comprehension is atrocious, why would anyone listen to what you have to say???
> 
> 
> You've already proven that you're reading comprehension is atrocious, don't believe in gravity, and didn't (or don't) know that weight is a manifestation of the very force you deny. Why would anyone listen to what you have to say??? You are not qualified for an adult discussion...


How have I proven that my reading comprehension is atrocious? Simply because I don't drink your cool aide?

No, I dont believe in gravity, it's a made up THEORY to explain why somebody in Australia doesnt get flung off the spinning ball, which rotates faster than an airplane propeller. While we speed around the sun at 67000 miles an hour. The sun itself supposedly moving at 670000 miles an hour and our universe at over a million miles an hour. It's fucking insane man. Think about what they are saying here. 

Weight is weight. It has nothing to do with this LIE called gravity. I'll refer you to density it covers it just fine on a flat plane. 

Answer some of the questions and stop the ad hominem attacks.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

radrolley said:


> wow, look at this sensitive social justice warrior's quote, he really knew how to tear you a good one.
> 
> The only way to win a debate is believe in your head that you did.
> 
> Even our own eyes lie to us. We can never know anything for sure. You see anything yellow on your computer monitor? You think you do but you don't. It's just tiny red and green pixels close together.


Yes, that is well-known. We can't know anything for sure, except that there are no yellow pixels on our monitors


----------



## radrolley (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, that is well-known. We can't know anything for sure, except that there are no yellow pixels on our monitors


they might not even really be blue and red. could all be a scam too. i've seen them separate by just using a drop of water on a small screen. They didn't fool me for a second though. something else is making up those colors.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> How have I proven that my reading comprehension is atrocious? Simply because I don't drink your cool aide?





Mellowman2112 said:


> ...BTW this is the flat earth discussion site not the round earth discussion site. So if any one is a troll it would be you.





> No, I dont believe in gravity, it's a made up THEORY to explain why somebody in Australia doesnt get flung off the spinning ball, which rotates faster than an airplane propeller. While we speed around the sun at 67000 miles an hour. The sun itself supposedly moving at 670000 miles an hour and our universe at over a million miles an hour. It's fucking insane man. Think about what they are saying here.
> 
> Weight is weight. It has nothing to do with this LIE called gravity. I'll refer you to density it covers it just fine on a flat plane.


It is gravity that is acting upon the density, I've shown this to you...


> Answer some of the questions and stop the ad hominem attacks.


I've answered many questions, you either cannot understand them, or refuse to acknowledge them. That may have something to do with the poor reading comprehension we discussed, and is proven above...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It is gravity that is acting upon the density, I've shown this to you...
> 
> 
> I've answered many questions, you either cannot understand them, or refuse to acknowledge them. That may have something to do with the poor reading comprehension we discussed, and is proven above...


You showed me a theory of which I disagree with. That doesn't make me reading deficient, it means I have a different theory.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

BTW I disproved your statement that gravity acts more powerfuly on larger objects with the two sizes of airplanes in a previous post.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You showed me a theory of which I disagree with. That doesn't make me reading deficient, it means I have a different theory.


Again, here is your post proving your poor reading comprehension -



Mellowman2112 said:


> ...BTW this is the flat earth discussion site not the round earth discussion site. So if any one is a troll it would be you.



Since you can't remember what you yourself have posted so recently, your memory is now in question, as well...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Lowest rated thread on RIU. -2 stars.


----------



## Rrog (May 29, 2016)

It's really amazing the tenacity of protecting such a falsehood. Remarkable energy expended to reject simple facts. 

Then there's the obligatory "you showed me no evidence the world is a sphere ... Ha- it's flat" line of third grade praddle


----------



## Rrog (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> BTW I disproved your statement that gravity acts more powerfuly on larger objects with the two sizes of airplanes in a previous post.



You've proven nothing, other than you're fantastically delusional


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Tyson is shitting his pants because when people realize how far this rabbit hole goes the masonic and * hebreic overlords* are fucked.
> Not to mention Project Bluebeam is out the window.


@UncleBuck here ya go he tests antisemite positive


Dr.Pecker said:


> When I was a builder I learned all these really cool tricks to make the job easier. If you take a hammer and give a firm grip like you were grabbing cannabineers cock and smack the wall with it repeatedly, do this until you make a six inch hole. Then you can stick your arm in there and check for 2x4s. Its a really easy fix because you just hang a picture over it and nobody would ever know. All the cool people are shaving their heads and spray painting hair on. You can thank me later.


If that's what you learned in the trades you missed the point there too.

Prof. Walter Kotschnig told Holyoke College students to *keep their minds open—“but not so open that your brains fall out.”*


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You showed me a theory of which I disagree with. That doesn't make me reading deficient, it means I have a different theory.


Then articulate your theory.

(A theory is a numerically precise statement of WHAT happens. Theories do not cover the WHY)

From which your equation of "theory" with "my unbacked but passionately held OPINION" simply does not compete. I don't want your OPINION. You say you have a theory? Make with it. Be quantitative.

Odd that you accuse Tyler of saying "I believe because they told me" but are fine with "My opinion is truth". Hmmmm.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Again, here is your post proving your poor reading comprehension -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy what do you have to say to this


Being able to see the moon is clearly NOT POSSIBLE on a globe earth

Also do you see any satellites in the sky?

Please watch and answer


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 29, 2016)

I actually did some flat earth reading this morning, just to stay on top of it. The coolest thing I saw was a D&C stoner meme.

"Got any gravitons?"

'Uh, not on me man.'

"It would be a lot cooler if you did."


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Then articulate your theory.
> 
> (A theory is a numerically precise statement of WHAT happens. Theories do not cover the WHY)
> 
> ...


That's why you can't argue with an article of faith.






Our forefathers had this one figured out too LOL


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 29, 2016)

Fapp


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That's why you can't argue with an article of faith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Flat earth proof


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Then articulate your theory.
> 
> (A theory is a numerically precise statement of WHAT happens. Theories do not cover the WHY)
> 
> ...


flat earth proof


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Fapp


 Just stop before the hole is six inches, please.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> flat earth proof


 To qualify as proof, it must be a primary reference, not a YouTube vid.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I actually did some flat earth reading this morning, just to stay on top of it.


ROTFLMAO...

sorry...couldn't get past the 1st line...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

You don't hear scientists back flat earth for the same reasons you don't hear doctors talk about the cure for cancer even tho it exists and the US government has patented the rights to it 


Its all curropt starting from the top. Flat Earthers will never go away because more people are becoming Aware.

It's the new age and the elite ruling class knows that times are changing


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> To qualify as proof, it must be a primary reference, not a YouTube vid.


Why can't you just watch it. It clearly brings to proof and you can cross check the work on our own computer

What you scared


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Free masons 
Zionest 
Statist 
Elite 
1%

It's all deeper than anyone can imagine


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Its all curropt


Wow


----------



## bizfactory (May 29, 2016)

lol pure entertainment


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Flat Earthers will never go away because more people are becoming Aware.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You don't hear scientists back flat earth for the* same reasons you don't hear doctors talk about the cure for cancer* even tho it exists and the US government has patented the rights to it
> 
> 
> Its all curropt starting from the top. Flat Earthers will never go away because more people are becoming Aware.
> ...


LOL cancer is all one type huh? Bro do you even histopathology? Flat earthers won't go away because


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Why can't you just watch it. It clearly brings to proof and you can cross check the work on our own computer
> 
> What you scared


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow


With extra cur


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Then articulate your theory.
> 
> (A theory is a numerically precise statement of WHAT happens. Theories do not cover the WHY)
> 
> ...


We were discussing the theory of gravity. Gravity is not necessary on a non moving plane. Why would it be necessary on a non moving plane? If density has the same results due to not being a ball, there is no need for gravity.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @UncleBuck here ya go he tests antisemite positive
> 
> 
> If that's what you learned in the trades you missed the point there too.
> ...


Why is a statment of fact anitsemetic? They own the media, they own the so called private federal reserve, they own the politicians.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We were discussing the theory of gravity. Gravity is not necessary on a non moving plane. Why would it be necessary on a non moving plane? If density has the same results due to not being a ball, there is no need for gravity.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Our atmosphere is quite constant in composition through its thickness. The forces of diffusion and convection are much to strong at our temperatures and pressures to cause stratification by component density.


True, over time equilibrium is reached. But the point I was making was in regards to him using smoke to disprove gravity. On a short time scale the particles in smoke and air immediately around it expand, becomes less dense, and rise essentially due to convection and thus gravitational force having less of an effect for a short period of time? I very well could be mistaken in my understanding of this process. So please don't take my response as argumentative, or disrespectful. If I am mistaken I would like to know, and you seem very reasonable as well as knowledgeable.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ROTFLMAO...
> 
> sorry...couldn't get past the 1st line...


Just trying to keep it (bending) light in here


----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why is a statment of fact anitsemetic? They own the media, they own the so called private federal reserve, they own the politicians.


"They?" Who, exactly?


----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> True, over time equilibrium is reached. But the point I was making was in regards to him using smoke to disprove gravity. On a short time scale the particles in smoke and air immediately around it expand, becomes less dense, and rise essentially due to convection and thus *gravitational force having less of an effect for a short period of time*? I very well could be mistaken in my understanding of this process. So please don't take my response as argumentative, or disrespectful. If I am mistaken I would like to know, and you seem very reasonable as well as knowledgeable.


Gravitational force is constant


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> True, over time equilibrium is reached. But the point I was making was in regards to him using smoke to disprove gravity. On a short time scale the particles in smoke and air immediately around it expand, becomes less dense, and rise essentially due to convection and thus gravitational force having less of an effect for a short period of time? I very well could be mistaken in my understanding of this process. So please don't take my response as argumentative, or disrespectful. If I am mistaken I would like to know, and you seem very reasonable as well as knowledgeable.


I'm not sure if I understand precisely what you are saying. If you are saying that in a warmer gas, the particles make themselves more room ... yes. Bulk density goes down, and that parcel of gas becomes somewhat buoyant. But gravitational force stays constant; the mass of the particles is invariant and thus their weight.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> "They?" Who, exactly?


Read the previous post please.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why is a statment of fact anitsemetic? They own the media, they own the so called private federal reserve, they own the politicians.


@cannabineer this is why you can't argue with conspiracy theorists, let's go walk it's pretty outside.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We were discussing the theory of gravity. Gravity is not necessary on a non moving plane. Why would it be necessary on a non moving plane? If density has the same results due to not being a ball, there is no need for gravity.





714steadyeddie said:


> Free masons
> Zionest
> Statist
> Elite
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

found your book. 






Flat Earth (Public Domain Image)
*Zetetic Astronomy*
*Earth Not a Globe*
*by Parallax (Samuel Birley Rowbotham)*
*[1881]*


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> found your book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh....... don't say quantum..... just don't f'n say it


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> found your book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Then I found this little gem:

Samuel Birley Rowbotham (1816-1884), a 19th century religious fundamentalist, headed an Owenite colony, and promoted the flat earth philosophy. He’s a shadowy figure for historians. He had a reputation of cynical dishonesty, and some think he didn’t really believe what he promoted. He was an itinerant lecurer, and wrote under several pseudonyms: Tryon, S. Goulden, Parallax, and Dr. Birley. His major work was _Earth Not a Globe_ written in 1849.

Rowbotham concocted the fiendishly clever idea of light refraction in curved paths to ‘save the hypothesis’ of the flat earth, to account for what he called the ‘optical illusions’ of sunrise and sunset. Rowbotham is the first flat-earther to give the size of the sun: 32 miles in diameter, a figure accepted by flat-earthers today. However, he gave the distance to the sun as 700 miles, a figure hard to reconcile with his value for its diameter.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Shhh....... don't say quantum..... just don't f'n say it


I won't. But I have this odd sneeze ...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694435


Rather than name calling please explain why gravity is necessary on a non moving plane?


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Me too. Then I found this little gem:
> 
> Samuel Birley Rowbotham (1816-1884), a 19th century religious fundamentalist, headed an Owenite colony, and promoted the flat earth philosophy. He’s a shadowy figure for historians. He had a reputation of *cynical dishonesty, and some think he didn’t really believe what he promoted*. He was an itinerant lecurer, and wrote under several pseudonyms: Tryon, S. Goulden, Parallax, and Dr. Birley. His major work was _Earth Not a Globe_ written in 1849.
> 
> Rowbotham concocted the fiendishly clever idea of light refraction in curved paths to ‘save the hypothesis’ of the flat earth, to account for what he called the ‘optical illusions’ of sunrise and sunset. Rowbotham is the first flat-earther to give the size of the sun: 32 miles in diameter, a figure accepted by flat-earthers today. However, he gave the distance to the sun as 700 miles, a figure hard to reconcile with his value for its diameter.


Now you've gone and done it! LOL


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Me too. Then I found this little gem:
> 
> Samuel Birley Rowbotham (1816-1884), a 19th century religious fundamentalist, headed an Owenite colony, and promoted the flat earth philosophy. He’s a shadowy figure for historians. He had a reputation of cynical dishonesty, and some think he didn’t really believe what he promoted. He was an itinerant lecurer, and wrote under several pseudonyms: Tryon, S. Goulden, Parallax, and Dr. Birley. His major work was _Earth Not a Globe_ written in 1849.
> 
> Rowbotham concocted the fiendishly clever idea of light refraction in curved paths to ‘save the hypothesis’ of the flat earth, to account for what he called the ‘optical illusions’ of sunrise and sunset. Rowbotham is the first flat-earther to give the size of the sun: 32 miles in diameter, a figure accepted by flat-earthers today. However, he gave the distance to the sun as 700 miles, a figure hard to reconcile with his value for its diameter.


 Nice posthumous hit piece.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Rather than name calling please explain why gravity is *necessary* on a non moving plane?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Now you've gone and done it! LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Rather than name calling please explain why gravity is necessary on a non moving plane?


Questions like yours are for 4th graders.

that got held back a year.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Rather than name calling please explain why gravity is necessary on a non moving plane?


The plane is actually moving ... "down".


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694435


That's a good little sheep

Revert back to your basic instincts and call me stupid


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The plane is actually moving ... "down".


The Nightingale's were wonderfully posh but I still preferred the C-141 for the litter configuration.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's a good little sheep
> 
> Revert back to your basic instincts and call me stupid


Deal.

60 pages of this tripe! Incredible.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694435


Yet you got no smart remark for this video 


Exactly


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Of course little Jewish boy has something to say
> 
> 
> Zionest


Keep going, please...

Get it locked and done with!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Read the previous post please.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Keep going, please...
> 
> Get it locked and done with!


What's that supposed to mean? A wise man once said, to know who rules over you simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize. Just saying.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Y'all **** Keep swearing by science yet time and time again science is always being "corrected"

Lol yet you guys can't even comment on a simple YouTube video for the sake of argument


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Total theft especially when they use it for scams like NASA. ^^^^


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Keep swearing by science yet time and time again science is always being "corrected"


So you either know all science or no science? No room for scientific discovery? Interesting.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not sure if I understand precisely what you are saying. If you are saying that in a warmer gas, the particles make themselves more room ... yes. Bulk density goes down, and that parcel of gas becomes somewhat buoyant. But gravitational force stays constant; the mass of the particles is invariant and thus their weight.





curious2garden said:


> Gravitational force is constant


Yes, I understand that it is constant. You are both correct. But is buoyancy not a function of gravitation force primarily?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Wow!! Straight in! You got some balls, guy.
> 
> I'm anti-theist. The text comes from The Big Lebowski.


Sure your god is not science?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

All your credible sources are owned by the same 1% 

Of Course no mainstream text will support flat earth


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Statement of fact:

Jews are less than two percent of the population in the US, yet donate more than 50% of the campaign money. It is a fact that they have majority ownership of our venal politicians.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Call it how I see em


You didn't see things correctly, though, did you?



Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure your god is not science?


No. Please reread my comment. I don't believe in any God. I believe in the pursuit of truth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Call it how I see em


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694458



Cmon buddy play


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

When scientific argument reaches an impasse, proceed with antisemitic remarks. smh


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Cmon buddy play


it's not recess yet


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @UncleBuck here ya go he tests antisemite positive
> 
> 
> If that's what you learned in the trades you missed the point there too.
> ...


Ah. I see you've missed the sarcasm bus I guess it's forgivable. I helped build this. The building is four or five stories I cant remember but I never worked on the top floor just used the bathrooms because it was so busy. Its a commercial building so they lease out each wing. The bottom picture is a coffee shop.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Statement of fact:
> 
> Jews are less than two percent of the population in the US, yet donate more than 50% of the campaign money. It is a fact that they have majority ownership of our venal politicians.


I know where your sort of bigotry leads.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

The elite 1% know the earth is flat and they hide it in plain sight


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I know where your sort of bigotry leads.


Perhaps ironically calling himself 'Mellowman'.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I know where your sort of bigotry leads.


So, it is bigotry to object to a tiny minority of the population exercising control over our politicians, owning all the media, and all the private central banks around the world?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3694471


Also, note how it moves to the right, making its circuit around the flat earth.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

How many Americans have died fighting Israel's enemies due to this undue influence? Never forget the dancing Israeli's on 911.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, it is bigotry to object to a tiny minority of the population exercising control over our politicians, owning all the media, and all the private central banks around the world?


 When you specifically state that they are Jews, implying that their Jewishness is central to their tyranny ... it is plainly bigotry. The surface adornment of claiming to be a social justice warrior is camouflage to hide the real point: your hatred of an imagined, religiously monolithic conspiracy. It is all so very tiring to watch a fundamentally religious argument being used to attack someone else's religion.


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Also, note how it moves to the right, making its circuit around the flat earth.


What would be the advantage gained by lying about earth being round?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> What would be the advantage gained by lying about earth being round?


 The argument has finally been peeled down to "because Jews".


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Of course little Jewish boy has something to say
> 
> 
> Zionest


@UncleBuck Here's another antisemite for the list.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> When you specifically state that they are Jews, implying that their Jewishness is central to their tyranny ... it is plainly bigotry. The surface adornment of claiming to be a social justice warrior is camouflage to hide the real point: your hatred of an imagined, religiously monolithic conspiracy. It is all so very tiring to watch a fundamentally religious argument being used to attack someone else's religion.


They happen to be Jews how else should I refer to them? ''Imagined religious monolithic conspiracy'' If you don't realize the USA is being lead around by the nose by Israel, you haven't been paying attention. Not one politician of ours does anything without consulting JDL and Aipac first. Just saying.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They happen to be Jews how else should I refer to them? ''Imagined religious monolithic conspiracy'' If you don't realize the USA is being lead around by the nose by Israel, you haven't been paying attention. Not one politician of ours does anything without consulting JDL and Aipac first. Just saying.


Links to any of these claims? (From non-conspi/racist sources?)

You're right; I haven't been paying attention. I generally begin to do so when the argument survives the rudiments of rational test. Until then ... support your claim - or don't. I won't support your claim for you. That isn't how debate works.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> What would be the advantage gained by lying about earth being round?


If we are a tiny spec in the universe of billions of other galaxies and planetary systems we are an insignificant accident. If the sun and stars revolve around the flat earth plane we are special. If you tell a kid he was an accident does he feel less special?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Links to any of these claims? (From non-conspi/racist sources?)
> 
> You're right; I haven't been paying attention. I generally begin to do so when the argument survives the rudiments of rational test. Until then ... support your claim - or don't. I won't support your claim for you. That isn't how debate works.


Sounds fair, Ok here is one link, more to follow.

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/04/who-runs-hollywood-google-search-direct-answer-antisemitic


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If we are a tiny spec in the universe of billions of other galaxies and planetary systems we are an insignificant accident. If the sun and stars revolve around the flat earth plane we are special. If you tell a kid he was an accident does he feel less special?


That's the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard in the entirety of my life.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If we are a tiny spec in the universe of billions of other galaxies and planetary systems we are an insignificant accident. If the sun and stars revolve around the flat earth plane we are special. If you tell a kid he was an accident does he feel less special?


You're special, no doubt about it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If we are a tiny spec in the universe of billions of other galaxies and planetary systems we are an insignificant accident. If the sun and stars revolve around the flat earth plane we are special. If you tell a kid he was an accident does he feel less special?


_Argumentum ad_ "this feels less fun so it is false" ... the mark of a child. Adults argue facts; the arguing of feelings is the purview of children.

Taken to its extreme we get deep perversions like this.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Statement of fact:
> 
> Jews are less than two percent of the population in the US, yet donate more than 50% of the campaign money. It is a fact that they have majority ownership of our venal politicians.


Sigh......



Mellowman2112 said:


> If we are a tiny spec in the universe of billions of other galaxies and planetary systems we are an insignificant accident. If the sun and stars revolve around the flat earth plane we are special. If you tell a kid he was an accident does he feel less special?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Federal reserve---http://www.businessinsider.com/who-actually-owns-the-federal-reserve-2013-10


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Who owns the media?

http://tapnewswire.com/2015/10/six-jewish-companies-control-96-of-the-worlds-media/


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who owns the media?
> 
> http://tapnewswire.com/2015/10/six-jewish-companies-control-96-of-the-worlds-media/


What's a 'Jewish' company?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sounds fair, Ok here is one link, more to follow.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/04/who-runs-hollywood-google-search-direct-answer-antisemitic


 Guardian.com is not a primary source. Use primary sources.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> _Argumentum ad_ "this feels less fun so it is false" ... the mark of a child. Adults argue facts; the arguing of feelings is the purview of children.
> 
> Taken to its extreme we get deep perversions like this.


I was asked the motive for the ball earth lie. That was my answer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who owns the media?
> 
> http://tapnewswire.com/2015/10/six-jewish-companies-control-96-of-the-worlds-media/


What lunatic fringe owns you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Guardian.com is not a primary source. Use primary sources.


All the primary sources are controlled by you know who. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I was asked the motive for the ball earth lie. That was my answer.


 I know. And I dismantled it. You need another answer. Feelings do not equal facts.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> All the primary sources are controlled by you know who. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> All the primary sources are controlled by you know who. Don't be ridiculous.


 Can you show me a link that establishes that? 

I'll let you in on a little secret.

In order for something to be a fact, there must be some way to falsify it, to say No because ____. Your assertion is beyond test; it is self-referent. Nobody who has had the elements of logic will accept it. 

You are offering a variant on "because I said so". Annie pegged it; this is a religious argument.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

What happened to steadieeddie? did you get him banned already? Freedom of speech? thats a myth


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Can you show me a link that establishes that?
> 
> I'll let you in on a little secret.
> 
> ...


This is public knowledge easily verifiable:

Sumner redstone- Viacom--Jewish
Rupert Murdoch--fox news--mother jewish
steve burke nbc ceo--jew

I'm just getting started


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Ti me Warner---Robert d. Marcus---Jew

Lots more to go


----------



## a senile fungus (May 29, 2016)

Because, relativity brah.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

CBS Leslie Moonves Jew --Great nephew of David Ben Gurion the communist


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Shall I continue?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What's a 'Jewish' company?


A company headed by a Jewish person.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> A company headed by a Jewish person.


All the shareholders are Jewish too?

If you're envious of the success those particular CEOs enjoy, maybe you could try converting to Judaism and see if you become powerful by default. 

Because Jews have all the power, right? So, convert. Become powerful. Get all the power, then convert back if you want.

Have I got the math right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> All the shareholders are Jewish too?
> 
> If you're envious of the success those particular CEOs enjoy, maybe you could try converting to Judaism and see if you become powerful by default.
> 
> ...


If you bother checking you will find that the stock ownership is majority owned by banks and other large corporate entities, like Goldman sacks--CEO Lloyd Blankfein--Jew 

The star of David is clearly a hexagram as in HEX as in black magic. The star of Rimfan ie Lucifer. Convert? Sorry no thanks.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The star of David is clearly a hexagram as in HEX as in black magic. The star of Rimfan ie Lucifer. Convert? Sorry no thanks.


Gotcha.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

The reason this is important is this. In Russia the revolution was financed by a wall street jew, the people who ran Russia were over 85% jewish. 60 million people perished in the Gulags or starvation and even outright torture and murder. Their churches were closed meanwhile the synagoges remained open. Lenin was a jew, trotsky was a jew etc etc. Why is this holocaust of Christians by Jews never spoken of in the mass media? Oh, that's right it is owned by Jews.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

You guys are all smart people, why reduce yourselves to name calling? It looks bad on the forum.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The reason this is important is this. In Russia the revolution was financed by a wall street jew, the people who ran Russia were over 85% jewish. 60 million people perished in the Gulags or starvation and even outright torture and murder. Their churches were closed meanwhile the synagoges remained open. Lenin was a jew, trotsky was a jew etc etc. Why is this holocaust of Christians by Jews never spoken of in the mass media? Oh, that's right it is owned by Jews.


I really think you should consider converting, like I suggested earlier. You could even cross your fingers behind your back at the Synagogue, right? The point is, once you're in, you'll finally expose all the secrets. Like a double agent.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Get real, nobody listens anyways.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This is public knowledge easily verifiable:
> 
> Sumner redstone- Viacom--Jewish
> Rupert Murdoch--fox news--mother jewish
> ...


 But these are uncorrelated data. You're not answering the question. "Xxxx is a Jew" does not demonstrate the "conspiracy of Jews ruling the world" claim in any way.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Let's get back on topic. 

Why can the statue of Liberty bee seen from 60 miles away on a clear day? On a ball earth is would be below the supposed curve of the Earth;s horizon by hundreds of feet?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Get real, nobody listens anyways.


You get real. Maybe people are waiting for a guy like you to expose the truth, and himself, to them.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

The fact that Israel did 911 and hasn't been wiped off the face of the earth says different.


cannabineer said:


> But these are uncorrelated data. You're not answering the question. "Xxxx is a Jew" does not demonstrate the "conspiracy of Jews ruling the world" claim in any way.


If they control the politicians it sure does. 

http://mondoweiss.net/2011/06/jta-reports-that-as-much-as-23-of-democratic-money-comes-from-jewish-donors/


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> Why can the statue of Liberty bee seen from 60 miles away on a clear day? On a ball earth is would be below the supposed curve of the Earth;s horizon by hundreds of feet?


I spent 5 years about 45 miles from the S of L. I could only see it from about 1800ft AGL on up; intervening terrain was flat. I contend that your "facts" aren't fact.



Mellowman2112 said:


> The fact


 fact? Care to support this claim? With a *non*invested source?


> that Israel did 911 and hasn't been wiped off the face of the earth says different.
> 
> 
> If they control the politicians it sure does.
> ...


Mondoweiss is exactly the sort of source that I will not accept. You haven't even disclosed their editorial biases. You can find support for anything on the Internet; the skill lies in using credible sources.

Otherwise it is soapbox preaching, and that is a recipe for frustration all 'round.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondoweiss


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The fact that Israel did 911 ...


Citation required.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> Why can the statue of Liberty bee seen from 60 miles away on a clear day? On a ball earth is would be below the supposed curve of the Earth;s horizon by hundreds of feet?


They can't stay on topic it always evolves into memes and insults.This kind of regression has is old shit and I guess its been going on for years. And they call themselves the evolutionists.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> They can't stay on topic it *always* *evolves* *into* *memes* *and* *insults*.This kind of regression has been Is old shit and I guess its been going on for years. And they call themselves the evolutionists.


of fucking course it does, if it's ridiculous.

and you forgot gifs.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> They can't stay on topic it always evolves into memes and insults.This kind of regression has is old shit and I guess its been going on for years. And they call themselves the evolutionists.


 I'm not the one who stated Annie was using my cock as a hammer. Btw she thanks you for the sig.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 29, 2016)

Suspire Knowledge said:


> What would be the advantage gained by lying about earth being round?


A


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I spent 5 years about 45 miles from the S of L. I could only see it from about 1800ft AGL on up; intervening terrain was flat. I contend that your "facts" aren't fact.
> 
> fact? Care to support this claim? With a *non*invested source?
> 
> ...


The Bedford experiment has been reproduced all over the world, here are some more examples of this.
http://www.flatearthconspiracy.com/a-mirage/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Citation required.



Here ya go.

http://stateofthenation2012.com/?p=37323


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The Bedford experiment has been reproduced all over the world, here are some more examples of this.
> http://www.flatearthconspiracy.com/a-mirage/





Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://stateofthenation2012.com/?p=37323


Citations do not conform to standard


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The Bedford experiment has been reproduced all over the world, here are some more examples of this.
> http://www.flatearthconspiracy.com/a-mirage/


Lol. Link to flatearthconspiracy.com to support your argument.

Any independent evidence?



Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> http://stateofthenation2012.com/?p=37323


Read it. Nothing but conjecture and supposition.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> A


There's 25 more letters to study.

you'll get there.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The Bedford experiment has been reproduced all over the world, here are some more examples of this.
> http://www.flatearthconspiracy.com/a-mirage/


 The interpretation of said experiment does not support a flat Earth. You're carting ammo to the Enemy. Shame. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Level_experiment


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I spent 5 years about 45 miles from the S of L. I could only see it from about 1800ft AGL on up; intervening terrain was flat. I contend that your "facts" aren't fact.
> 
> fact? Care to support this claim? With a *non*invested source?
> 
> ...


That's a problem because a credible source to you is an non credible source to me and vice versa. I only watch the mainstream media to find out what lies they are spewing and for a laugh. Right now they are pushing the possibility of an alien invasion from outer space.

www.armytimes.com/story/military/2016/04/29/army-chief-talks-little-green-men-and-sets-off-ufo-enthusiasts/83705636/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not the one who stated Annie was using my cock as a hammer. Btw she thanks you for the sig.


Tell her I said your welcome.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The interpretation of said experiment does not support a flat Earth. You're carting ammo to the Enemy. Shame.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Level_experiment


Wiki? really? pleeeaaasssee and you talk crap of my sources?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a problem because a credible source to you is an non credible source to me and vice versa. I only watch the mainstream media to find out what lies they are spewing and for a laugh. Right now they are pushing the possibility of an alien invasion from outer space.
> 
> www.armytimes.com/story/military/2016/04/29/army-chief-talks-little-green-men-and-sets-off-ufo-enthusiasts/83705636/


I know!! I posted that in my alien thread the other day. My eyeballs were the size of quarters!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wiki? really? pleeeaaasssee and you talk crap of my sources?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wiki? really? pleeeaaasssee and you talk crap of my sources?


Yah the argument is being so sloppily prosecuted, I feel no compulsion to use sources of a higher quality. C'mon. Inspire me.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The interpretation of said experiment does not support a flat Earth. You're carting ammo to the Enemy. Shame.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Level_experiment


Wiki? really? pleeeaaasssee and you talk crap of my sources?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

"He said little green men! I couldn't believe it! He must have been referring to aliens, because aliens are known to be little green men! Forget context!"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a problem because a credible source to you is an non credible source to me and vice versa. I only watch the mainstream media to find out what lies they are spewing and for a laugh. Right now they are pushing the possibility of an alien invasion from outer space.
> 
> www.armytimes.com/story/military/2016/04/29/army-chief-talks-little-green-men-and-sets-off-ufo-enthusiasts/83705636/


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wiki? really? pleeeaaasssee and you talk crap of my sources?


Show me how your sources are better than Wiki. Wiki at least is a free-for-all. The biases tend to cancel. Not so if you quote OMGjews.com ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

so, is @Diabolical666 back?

also, sorry for controlling the media, banks, fiat currency, the moon (and thereby ocean tides), and causing all wars in the 19th, 20th, and 21st centuries. have you tried out potato pancakes though? arguably worth it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so, is @Diabolical666 back?
> 
> also, sorry for controlling the media, banks, fiat currency, the moon (and thereby ocean tides), and causing all wars in the 19th, 20th, and 21st centuries. have you tried out potato pancakes though? arguably worth it.


 plus rep, Buckyleben.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Yah the argument is being so sloppily prosecuted, I feel no compulsion to use sources of a higher quality. C'mon. Inspire me.


I'll inspire you. Is earthshine bright enough to make this hot spot on buzz aldrens boot? And why would a real photo taken with the hasselblad camera have crooked hash marks? Its a nasa.gov image btw. This is the number AS11-40-5869


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

If I am moving on a revolving ball and spinning at a thousand plus miles an hour how come I don't feel anything? An airplane propeller doesn't spin that fast. What they are feeding you is pure bullshit when you stop and think about it for a minute.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694572 View attachment 3694576


The cabal thinks very long range, this was the beta test.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'll inspire you. Is earthshine bright enough to make this hot spot on buzz aldrens boot? And why would a real photo taken with the hasselblad camera have crooked hash marks? Its a nasa.gov image btw. This is the number AS11-40-5869View attachment 3694596


 1) what hot spot?
2)The hash marks are aligned; the camera was tilted relative to the lunar plane

I see nothing in the image that says "fake".


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'll inspire you. Is earthshine bright enough to make this hot spot on buzz aldrens boot? And why would a real photo taken with the hasselblad camera have crooked hash marks? Its a nasa.gov image btw. This is the number AS11-40-5869View attachment 3694596


One of many dozens of inconsistancies in the Apollo program.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If I am moving on a revolving ball and spinning at a thousand plus miles an hour how come I don't feel anything?


 The physics are established and have been described to a fare-thee-well.


> An airplane propeller doesn't spin that fast.


 Most propellers spin MUCH faster than 1 rev/day.


> What they are feeding you is pure bullshit when you stop and think about it for a minute.


 Until you sort out all the deceptive little premise riddles.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> 1) what hot spot?
> 2)The hash marks are aligned; the camera was tilted relative to the lunar plane
> 
> I see nothing in the image that says "fake".


Here ya go, where is the blast crater?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Most propellers spin MUCH faster than 1 rev/day.


llol

(literal lol)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> llol
> 
> (literal lol)


Your gif disjoints the whole conversation. Gross everybody out so they leave is that your tactic?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your gif disjoints the whole conversation. Gross everybody out so they leave is that your tactic?


it's not a gif.

but if i wanted to really gross everyone out, i would have gone hard mode.

laissez moi demontrer...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

The end of intelligent conversation has arrived officially with UB's entry.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

This is a gif, just so ya know


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The end of intelligent conversation has arrived officially with UB's entry.


us jews are like that.

dumb enough to murder a conversation about how the world is secretly flat, yet smart enough to control that flat world and all the major institutions on it, all while convincing the sheeple that it is round.

and seriously, have you tried our potato pancakes?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What you are describing is density. So if you are correct, a 777 should have to have X times the engine power of a 737 in order to defeat this magical force called gravity.
> 
> I'm in a search for the truth, I found this, which doesn't help my argument but for sciences sake here it is.
> 
> ...


Complete fail as an aeronautical engineer. Go back to fixing sandwiches at Subway.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The physics are established and have been described to a fare-thee-well. Most propellers spin MUCH faster than 1 rev/day. Until you sort out all the deceptive little premise riddles.


Good one, but it's still moving at over a thousand miles an hour. Why is that flight times from LA to NY and vice versa are almost identical if this is the case?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> us jews are like that.
> 
> dumb enough to murder a conversation about how the world is secretly flat, yet smart enough to control that flat world and all the major institutions on it, all while convincing the sheeple that it is round.
> 
> and seriously, have you tried our potato pancakes?


...and those matzo balls, you're totally taking over the world with those!


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go, where is the blast crater?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-it-possible-that-nasa-faked-the-moon-landing.885189/


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> 1) what hot spot?
> 2)The hash marks are aligned; the camera was tilted relative to the lunar plane
> 
> I see nothing in the image that says "fake".


Sorry you can't see the hotspot. As far as the cameras go they were mounted to the astronauts chest so he would have to be bending at the waist or standing on a noticeable angle.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you tried our potato pancakes?


It was the HUNGARIAN jews that invented those!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It was the HUNGARIAN jews that invented those!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

Another hashmark anomaly, this one appears to go behind an object AS11-40-5931


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Another hashmark anomaly, this one appears to go behind an object AS11-40-5931View attachment 3694631


If you get hit in the head by a moon rock...

does it still make a sound?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-it-possible-that-nasa-faked-the-moon-landing.885189/


So which post in the link states why there is no blst crater under the 32000 pounds of thrust the rocket develops?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Another hashmark anomaly, this one appears to go behind an object AS11-40-5931View attachment 3694631


Guys, look at how close the horizon is in this photo, about 30 feet. How convenient for shooting inside a darkened studio.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Where is the dust that should have been blown 6 times higher in the lower gravity of the moon? The lander's legs are spotless.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Where is the dust that should have been blown 6 times higher in the lower gravity of the moon? The lander's legs are spotless.


Take a close look at the photo, the think is held together with duct tape, aluminium foil and curtain rods. it's a prop! Wake the hell up please.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Where is the dust that should have been blown 6 times higher in the lower gravity of the moon? The lander's legs are spotless.


Donate your tax refund to charity...

You wasted my tax dollars when you were in school and should try to make up for that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What happened to steadieeddie? did you get him banned already? *Freedom of speech?* thats a myth


This is a privately hosted website. Your first amendment rights do not apply here nor do they apply in someone's living room. Actually the First Amendment is something you obviously do not have a grasp of either.

Are you actually old enough to even be on this site?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If you get hit in the head by a moon rock...
> 
> does it still make a sound?


Evidently all or most of the moon rocks we brought back were stolen. One was tested by an independent group and they said it was petrified wood. The feather that they used in the feather and hammer test is on the moon, I guess they didn't have enough room for a feather because they could only bring back 800 pounds of rocks. What about all the cameras in question? All of them needed to be modified to function on the lunar surface but nobody can check these modifications because they're on the moon. Shouldn't they be in a museum?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So which post in the link states why there is no blst crater under the 32000 pounds of thrust the rocket develops?


Which rocket? Not the Descent Propulsion System of the Lunar Module; that only produced approx 10,000 lbs.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Donate your tax refund to charity...
> 
> You wasted my tax dollars when you were in school and should try to make up for that.


Yes, I refuse to believe the bullshit and resisted indoctrination. What a waste of indoctrination money, I feel for ya.
The schools now teach how good mercury laden vaccines are for you, how great insecticide producing GMO fruits and vegetables are for your health, that Columbus discovered America, and a bunch of other lies, while training you to be an obedient order taker. I can see they did a great job on most of those here.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Evidently all or most of the moon rocks we brought back were stolen. One was tested by an independent group and they said it was petrified wood. The feather that they used in the feather and hammer test is on the moon, I guess they didn't have enough room for a feather because they could only bring back 800 pounds of rocks. What about all the cameras in question? All of them needed to be modified to function on the lunar surface but nobody can check these modifications because they're on the moon. Shouldn't they be in a museum?


Great point, since when does cellulose film resist 260 degree temps?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not a gif.
> 
> but if i wanted to really gross everyone out, i would have gone hard mode.
> 
> laissez moi demontrer...


 This is the best post in the whole thread. Good matchup.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Which rocket? Not the Descent Propulsion System of the Lunar Module; that only produced approx 10,000 lbs.


Sorry, 10000 pounds of thrust at 1/6 of our gravity, so where is the blast crater?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

I'm going to go grate some potatoes...

Got hungry all of a sudden...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry, 10000 pounds of thrust at 1/6 of our gravity, so where is the blast crater?


It wasn't producing 10,000 lbs at touchdown.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> This is a privately hosted website. Your first amendment rights do not apply here nor do they apply in someone's living room. Actually the First Amendment is something you obviously do not have a grasp of either.
> 
> Are you actually old enough to even be on this site?


This is a forum where the public meets to talk. Yet we see restriction on speech and thought.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> It wasn't producing 10,000 lbs at touchdown.


You're in denial.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This is a forum where the public meets to talk. Yet we see restriction on speech and thought.


Like yelling "fire" in a movie theater...?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You're in denial.


I'm in denial about what? The amount of thrust the engine was producing at touchdown?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Great point, since when does cellulose film resist 260 degree temps?


It does after they modify it with all the high tech, top secret shit that they'll be releasing into the general public in about 30 more years. Oh that's right I forgot that film is obsolete now, so I guess we wont be using that technology after all. Looks like we'll never know how they did it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm going to go grate some potatoes...
> 
> Got hungry all of a sudden...


I love your avatar.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Me too. Then I found this little gem:
> 
> Samuel Birley Rowbotham (1816-1884), a 19th century religious fundamentalist, headed an Owenite colony, and promoted the flat earth philosophy. He’s a shadowy figure for historians. He had a reputation of cynical dishonesty, and some think he didn’t really believe what he promoted. He was an itinerant lecurer, and wrote under several pseudonyms: Tryon, S. Goulden, Parallax, and Dr. Birley. His major work was _Earth Not a Globe_ written in 1849.
> 
> Rowbotham concocted the fiendishly clever idea of light refraction in curved paths to ‘save the hypothesis’ of the flat earth, to account for what he called the ‘optical illusions’ of sunrise and sunset. Rowbotham is the first flat-earther to give the size of the sun: 32 miles in diameter, a figure accepted by flat-earthers today. However, he gave the distance to the sun as 700 miles, a figure hard to reconcile with his value for its diameter.


Lol 'found', tell everyone where you got your quotes from, did you continue reading the articles? Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 29, 2016)

I'm glad they didn't trip over those rocks and poke a hole in the suit.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm glad they didn't trip over those rocks and poke a hole in the suit.


Look at that, they masking taped his booties on.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol 'found', tell everyone where you got your quotes from, did you continue reading the articles? Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance.


https://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/flat/flateart.htm

Yes.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Like yelling "fire" in a movie theater...?


That could get somebody trampled to death. I'm not sure it should be illegal though.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That could get somebody trampled to death. I'm not sure it should be illegal though.


IT should be a civil matter, if somebody gets trampled they could sue. No need for criminal charges in such an incident.
Tell me in a supposedly free society why is it illegal to take one's own life?


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This is a forum where the public meets to talk. Yet we see restriction on speech and thought.


This is a privately funded forum this is the equivalent of being invited into a private party's home for a discussion, essentially his house, his rules. You're argument here is as irrelevant as your pseudo science. You are the poster child for why anyone with any education does not argue science with bigots.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Why is the horizon flat at 110,000 feet?

https://www.google.com/search?q=balloon+at+120000+feet+flat+earth&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=667&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjksdeNlIDNAhUEdR4KHe4QCyoQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=gzFv-dQUTZt0RM:


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Sweet baby jeebus now it's arguing with itself......


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> This is a privately funded forum this is the equivalent of being invited into a private party's home for a discussion, essentially his house, his rules. You're argument here is as irrelevant as your pseudo science. You are the poster child for why anyone with any education does not argue science with bigots.


Mall's are private property yet the courts have held that they are a public forum. I have a Bachelor degree in law btw.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Mall's are private property yet the courts have held that they are a public forum. I have a Bachelor degree in law btw.


Oh jesus you are funny, what university applied it's imprimatur to you? Bigot's 'r Us?

OK baby doll bring your points and authorities convince me.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have a Bachelor degree in law btw.


Biggest lol of the thread.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Biggest lol of the thread.


So Jim, when your mom tell's you to find a nice Jewish girl and settle down, is that racism?


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Biggest lol of the thread.


I dunno I'm finally getting drunk enough to really enjoy it. I'm hoping for a Kaender event here.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Oh jesus you are funny, what university applied it's imprimatur to you? Bigot's 'r Us?
> 
> OK baby doll bring your points and authorities convince me.


How am I a bigot?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Mall's are private property yet the courts have held that they are a public forum. I have a Bachelor degree in law btw.


2 courses at University of Phoenix isn't a law degree...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So Jim, when your mom tell's you to find a nice Jewish girl and settle down, is that racism?


No. For starters, you need to separate religious from racial discrimination.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> How am I a bigot?


Best argument for the necessity of persistent percussive education so far.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

Oh shit, schools out! LOL tooooo funny the kids are arriving. It's all so so fun at the start and by September it's old. I am becoming more and more a fan of year round school (mandatory)


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> No. For starters, you need to separate religious from racial discrimination.


You know I've started developing a hypothesis that these adolescents are so angry over their parent's abandonment of them they simply start shit on the internet for the attention. They say the most outrageous things etc...... just to get any adult attention and hopefully frustrate the adults to help process their anger at their own parents.

It's very sad really.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> No. For starters, you need to separate religious from racial discrimination.


Interesting how when it suits the Jewish people they are a race and when not they are a religion.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You know I've started developing a hypothesis that these adolescents are so angry over their parent's abandonment of them they simply start shit on the internet for the attention. They say the most outrageous things etc...... just to get any adult attention and hopefully frustrate the adults to help process their anger at their own parents.
> 
> It's very sad really.


They are a curious bunch, for sure.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Interesting how when it suits the Jewish people they are a race and when not they are a religion.


Sure, but didn't they teach you the difference in law school?

I'd sooner believe the Earth was flat than you having a law degree, with respect.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> They are a curious bunch, for sure.


Really some of them are boring as hell and kinda dumb.

There are exceptions...but none on this thread.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Really some of them are boring as hell and kinda dumb.
> 
> There are exceptions...but none on this thread.


I dunno, this law degree guy has potential. I was about to give up, then he gave us that pearl.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I dunno, this law degree guy has potential. I was about to give up, then he gave us that pearl.


 Pearl you say? pearlpearlpearl??


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So Jim, when your mom tell's you to find a nice Jewish girl and settle down, is that racism?


there is no apostrophe in "tells". someone with a law degree should know that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT should be a civil matter, if somebody gets trampled they could sue. No need for criminal charges in such an incident.
> Tell me in a supposedly free society why is it illegal to take one's own life?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Fin's twice the lawyer this dude is.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

I'm not a lawyer, I said I had a Bachelors in law.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm not a lawyer, I said I had a Bachelors in law.


You show a degree...

of inability to accept hard documented facts.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

So, with a computing power a fraction of the power of my iphone we are supposed to believe the lunar craft mission was able to calculate thrust and angles etc etc required to successfully land on a moving ball tens of thousands of miles from Earth, un dock from the lunar orbiter and re dock? Resist the temperatures of the thermosphere 2000 plus degrees F, ) which would have melted the gold shielding right off the suppossed spacecraft ) Sorry I am not buying that bs.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You show a degree...
> 
> of inability to accept hard documented facts.


Name one hard documented fact I don't accept?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You know I've started developing a hypothesis that these adolescents are so angry over their parent's abandonment of them they simply start shit on the internet for the attention. They say the most outrageous things etc...... just to get any adult attention and hopefully frustrate the adults to help process their anger at their own parents.
> 
> It's very sad really.


Great, have you thought of an experiment to prove your hypothesis?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Name one hard documented fact I don't accept?


Apparently..._ALL_ of them in exsistance, with the accompanying elementary school silly questions to go along with that...

Law degree, huh?

You'll have trouble with cases I'm afraid. Judges understand and accept facts.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

You have all observed that water always seeks a level, yet you choose to believe because a text book says so, that water somehow forms itself around a giant ball. forming an impossible 7500 mile high wall of water in the middle of the ocean, a belief that directly contradicts your own observations. It's ludicrous think about it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Apparently..._ALL_ of them in exsistance, with the accompanying elementary school silly questions to go along with that...
> 
> Law degree, huh?
> 
> You'll have trouble with cases I'm afraid. Judges understand and accept facts.


I asked for just one, let's have it please.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm not a lawyer, I said I had a Bachelors in law.


Fin's twice the bachelor you are.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Somebody please explain this flat plain viewed from 110,000 feet


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Why is it such a problem to get into outerspace? If a craft were to just fly straight after taking off, it should end up in space if taking off from a ball earth. Right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

Albert Einstein calculated the gravitational pull on light with a _slide_ _rule_ in 1905.

And you utterly waste your time on a windows computer looking for conspiracy vids...

You have no mental discipline to study anything other than videos and pics...

No way in hell you graduated from an accredited college or university...

You're lucky to be in 10th grade with your 1.8 QPA


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Lather (at the mouth), rinse, repeat


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Albert Einstein calculated the gravitational pull on light with a _slide_ _rule_ in 1905.
> 
> And you utterly waste your time on a windows computer looking for conspiracy vids...
> 
> ...


The interesting thing about numbers is that you can make them balance, make them fit any cockammamy theory.

“Today’s scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality. ” 
― Nikola Tesla


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why is it such a problem to get into outerspace? If a craft were to just fly straight after taking off, it should end up in space if taking off from a ball earth. Right?


ANSWER ME GENIUSES!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Why did NASA fake the Apollo mission's photo of Earth? Proof attached,


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lather (at the mouth), rinse, repeat


I posted more questions for you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I posted more questions for you.


 No. You posted the same ones as always. You aren't listening. I'm bored, but not bored enough to sit still for your loaded questions and bigoted opinions.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 29, 2016)

Your such a good house N........


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2016)

talking about slide rules reminded me, @cannabineer @curious2garden i read a great book the other day about the early days of rocketry that really surprised me:

*Rise of the Rocket Girls: The Women Who Propelled Us, from Missiles to the Moon to Mars*
by Nathalia Holt
Hardcover, 352 pages
Published April 5th 2016 by Little, Brown and Company

http://www.space.com/32572-rise-of-the-rocket-girls-book-author-interview.html


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> talking about slide rules reminded me, @cannabineer @curious2garden i read a great book the other day about the early days of rocketry that really surprised me:
> 
> *Rise of the Rocket Girls: The Women Who Propelled Us, from Missiles to the Moon to Mars*
> by Nathalia Holt
> ...


Thank you! I still have my circular slide rule from my flying days. Now they have been supplanted but I love that thing. I think CN still has his dad's slide rule. Now if only that SR could talk!


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> talking about slide rules reminded me, @cannabineer @curious2garden i read a great book the other day about the early days of rocketry that really surprised me:
> 
> *Rise of the Rocket Girls: The Women Who Propelled Us, from Missiles to the Moon to Mars*
> by Nathalia Holt
> ...





curious2garden said:


> Thank you!



Yes thank you! Our library is pretty good at space history books. I read about the Mars rovers and a good history called "Countdown" and another called ... can't find the title.

I have my dad's slide rule. It's numbered in the original German.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ...
> Now if only that SR could talk!


Indeed! I would query it about young Teutonic studs besting each other with tales of physics and engineering derring-do! And in the original Austrian!!


----------



## Suspire Knowledge (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


You're**** a fucking idiot and a racist.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ That's sort of the Cliff's Notes, LOL


----------



## reddan1981 (May 29, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


Let down.


----------



## radrolley (May 29, 2016)

I don't even remember being here


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

Apparently hatred makes the world go round.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Is the world flat? What? Is your moms ass flat?


I certainly hope not!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is the world flat? What? Is your moms ass flat?
> 
> 
> I certainly hope not!


Satanist much?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Satanist much?


Suck dick much?


You dont know me bruh


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

Wait a second. Does *N* mean what I think it means?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Wait a second. Does *N* mean what I think it means?


It sure does. Mellowman is a racist scumbag.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


Look, if you want to think the world is flat, fine. If you think we didn't go to the moon, I'm cool with it, I might even agree. If you want to worship God, good for you my brother. Now if you hold such hate in your heart and you really have that level of disrespect because of skin color or geographical location, you're making your own look bad. There is only one race and that's the human race. Imagine if you went to the er and all the Indians, Arabs and Africans wouldn't help you because you're a white guy. Round or flat, we can't let it be that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> It sure does. Mellowman is a racist scumbag.


Let's get this straight, so if a black calls another black a house N, it's ok, but somehow I cant use that term? It's not referring to race it's referring to his docility. Just bending over to the man and taking it. Not that I give a fuck what people think about me.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


Oh, it's crystal clear how we could be confused by this.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Look, if you want to think the world is flat, fine. If you think we didn't go to the moon, I'm cool with it, I might even agree. If you want to worship God, good for you my brother. Now if you hold such hate in your heart and you really have that level of disrespect because of skin color or geographical location, you're making your own look bad. There is only one race and that's the human race. Imagine if you went to the er and all the Indians, Arabs and Africans wouldn't help you because you're a white guy. Round or flat, we can't let it be that.


See the response above please to Jim. ^^^


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Oh, it's crystal clear how we could be confused by this.


I agree, people need to unite not divide. We are being systematically divided on purpose. I might be a racist though. Am I a racist if I don;t want my kid's marrying outside their race?

Is it ok to use the N word if your black?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's get this straight, so if a black calls another black a house N, it's ok, but somehow I cant use that term? It's not referring to race it's referring to his docility. Just bending over to the man and taking it. Not that I give a fuck what people think about me.


That's the attitude, and probably for the best. 

So far, you believe the Earth is flat, you're a bigot, and you're racist. You aren't held in high esteem here, I can assure you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That's the attitude, and probably for the best.
> 
> So far, you believe the Earth is flat, you're a bigot, and you're racist. You aren't held in high esteem here, I can assure you.


People that think for themselves seldom are.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's get this straight, so if a black calls another black a house N, it's ok, but somehow I cant use that term? It's not referring to race it's referring to his docility. Just bending over to the man and taking it. Not that I give a fuck what people think about me.



Relax... Just kill these guys with some knowledge man. I know they're annoying and a little crude but it's all Good 

No hatred man. Even if you don't think you have a racists mindset even using those derogatory terms doesn't come off well.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Jim, Israel only allows Jews to be citizens. Is that racist?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Relax... Just kill these guys with some knowledge man. I know they're annoying and a little crude but it's all Good
> 
> No hatred man. Even if you don't think you have a racists mindset even using those derogatory terms doesn't come off well.


i agree but being politically correct is really about self censorship. Where do we draw the line?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Jim, Israel only allows Jews to be citizens. Is that racist?


No, Judaism is a religion, not a race. Where did you study Law again, dude?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Relax... Just kill these guys with some knowledge man.


Now this I would like to see.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

You see I am a racist because I don't believe it's in the 98%'s best interest that the less than 2% jewish population of the world controls the media, the politicans and the banks. See how that works folks?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> No, Judaism is a religion, not a race. Where did you study Law again, dude?


They are a religion when it suits them or a race when it suits them. That has been my observation.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You see I am a racist because I don't believe it's in the 98%'s best interest that the less than 2% jewish population of the world controls the media, the politicans and the banks. See how that works folks?


We see how your conjecture works.



Mellowman2112 said:


> They are a religion when it suits them or a race when it suits them. That has been my observation.


Your 'observations' also led you to believe that the Earth is flat.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Relax... Just kill these guys with some knowledge man. I know they're annoying and a little crude but it's all Good
> 
> No hatred man. Even if you don't think you have a racists mindset even using those derogatory terms doesn't come off well.


We have presented absolute proof, the numbers regarding the curvature of the earth are unassailable, obvious proof of NASA fraud, people are in denial. It's round because somebody told them so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> We see how your conjecture works.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 'observations' also led you to believe that the Earth is flat.


CORRECT, make a simple honest observation for me. Is this possible if the earth is revolving around the sun?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> His defense is that he's heard other people say it, so why can't he?
> 
> Bachelor of Law. Hilarious.


A time stamped picture with the name blotted out would be fine.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's get this straight, so if a black calls another black a house N, it's ok, but somehow I cant use that term?


you can use that term all you want, and we get to call you out as racist all we want. that's kinda how free speech works.

i bet you're one of them trump voters, eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Israel only allows Jews to be citizens.


factually incorrect.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can use that term all you want, and we get to call you out as racist all we want. that's kinda how free speech works.
> 
> i bet you're one of them trump voters, eh?


No, voting is just to give you an illusion of having a say in things. Trump will get down on his knees and suck Rothschilde cock like all the rest of them.


----------



## budman111 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Jim, Israel only allows Jews to be citizens. Is that racist?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, voting is just to give you an illusion of having a say in things. Trump will get down on his knees and suck Rothschilde cock like all the rest of them.


pics?


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> CORRECT, make a simple honest observation for me. Is this possible if the earth is revolving around the sun?


Let me get this straight - because you lack any knowledge on photo exposure variances, you've decided the Sun revolves around the Earth based on this video? What exactly are you seeing in this clip?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> A time stamped picture with the name blotted out would be fine.


I don't care if you believe me or not.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> pics?


lol


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't care if you believe me or not.


We don't. Not even a little.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

budman111 said:


>


holocaust deniers are just coming ut of the woodwork recently. must be getting close to summertime. i should plant some corn.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> lol


please don't derive any positive entertainment from my posts.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> CORRECT, make a simple honest observation for me. Is this possible if the earth is revolving around the sun?


They say the sun is moving, pulling the planets behind it and they stay in orbit because of gravity. Imagine this video but on a three dimensional plane.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can use that term all you want, and we get to call you out as racist all we want. that's kinda how free speech works.
> 
> i bet you're one of them trump voters, eh?


You really think the president does anything for the good of the people?


Let me guess you're one of them government supporters, eh?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Let me get this straight - because you lack any knowledge on photo exposure variances, you've decided the Sun revolves around the Earth based on this video? What exactly are you seeing in this clip?


LEt me explain it to you, even a simpleton like you should be able to grasp this. Those lines should be straight on a revolving ball earth. On a flat earth you see what is in the picture, the stars are making a 360 circuit above our heads.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You really think the president does anything for the good of the people?
> 
> 
> Let me guess you're one of them government supporters, eh?


He is the biggest statist on this site I beleive.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> LEt me explain it to you, even a simpleton like you should be able to grasp this. Those lines should be straight on a revolving ball earth. On a flat earth you see what is in the picture, the stars are making a 360 circuit above our heads.


Exposures? Didn't they teach you that at Law School? 

You didn't lie about being a bigot or a racist, but you're insecure enough to lie about your level of education. Funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You really think the president does anything for the good of the people?


if we ended the war on poverty tonight, 30 million people would be in poverty by tomorrow.

you must be one of those dumb extremist types, eh?

yes, i see a legitimate role for government.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> He is the biggest statist on this site I beleive.


lol. i love that word.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Uncle buck can't see us now...


my wife has family members that survived the holocaust. they have the tattoos and everything. are they lying?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> You really think the president does anything for the good of the people?
> 
> 
> Let me guess you're one of them government supporters, eh?


You and your racist buddy don't vote?

Thank You!


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife has family members that survived the holocaust. they have the tattoos and everything. are they lying?


Naturally. They're also part of the Illuminati, but they aren't allowed to talk about it.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if we ended the war on poverty tonight, 30 million people would be in poverty by tomorrow.
> 
> you must be one of those dumb extremist types, eh?
> 
> yes, i see a legitimate role for government.


No I'm not an extremist.

Sure there's a "role" for government, but can you honestly say that OUR (USA) "elected officials" actually do a good job of doing there part for the greater good of the people? 

Fuck no


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You and your racist buddy don't vote?
> 
> Thank You!


I live In California my vote is going democratic either way. 

So if I were to vote for president it would be for Bernie


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You and your racist buddy don't vote?
> 
> Thank You!


Fuck 
The
System


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> No I'm not an extremist.
> 
> Sure there's a "role" for government, but can you honestly say that OUR (USA) "elected officials" actually do a good job of doing there part for the greater good of the people?
> 
> Fuck no


most of the time when i run across people like you, you fail to disclose the fact that you survive on a federal disability check.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> most of the time when i run across people like you, you fail to disclose the fact that you survive on a federal disability check.


Great guests on Jerry Springer though!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife has family members that survived the holocaust. they have the tattoos and everything. are they lying?


Sure they may have a tat, if they were interned. The Jews declared war on Germany. That doesn't mean there was a systematic plan to exterminate 6 million of them and only a few hundred thousand died god rest their poor souls. The carpet bombing did in the supply lines so they starved along with the other internees. USA interned Japanese Americans for the same reason.

https://archive.org/stream/JewsDeclareWarOnGermany1933/JewsDeclareWarOnGermany1933_djvu.txt


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Great guests on Jerry Springer though!


check out this quote from a trump supporter in the politics section:



roseypeach said:


> The problem with America is people who want to push their preferences on everybody else, and get paid while their at it all the while doing nothing but complaining about not having this, that, etc.. and those same people are the ones electing this nonsense and when it all goes to hell and there's nothing left to take, they will be crying all the way home from their empty bank accounts. But then they still won't accept that is was their inability to understand economics and how to get off their butts and get a job, no matter how lame it is.


she is on federal disability too. was just complaining about how she did not get a big enough COLA under obama.

hilarious.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The Jews declared war on Germany.


factually incorrect.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

lol could You be any more ignorant ? 

If you get your lazy hand and point over my icon you would see that I'm 24 years old 

lol no way am I surving off a disability check. If anything I survive of the tips I make as a server, fucking Feds take at least half my check anyway. 

So Put down that dick in your mouth buddy because you sure as hell don't know me


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That doesn't mean there was a systematic plan to exterminate 6 million of them and only a few hundred thousand died


factually incorrect.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Great guests on Jerry Springer though!


Dang you follow behind his ass like a little dingleberry 

Got some brown stuff on your face buddy


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I survive of the tips I make as a server, fucking Feds take at least half my check anyway.


the top tax rate on really high incomes is only 39.6% though. where are you getting this 50% or more figure from?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> factually incorrect.



Read the damn mainstream newspaper article.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the top tax rate on really high incomes is only 39.6% though. where are you getting this 50% or more figure from?


Sure I over exaggerated. I'll man up 

But can you honestly say our government is not in it for the good of the people. That they don't have their interests in the laps of the international bankers and elite families ?


I'll wait for you to jump off the governments D


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the top tax rate on really high incomes is only 39.6% though. where are you getting this 50% or more figure from?


ONLY? ONLY? Medievil serfs only had to kick up ten percent to their master.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Dang you follow behind his ass like a little dingleberry
> 
> Got some brown stuff on your face buddy


Is your name Richard? But you prefer Dick, right?

That's cool though bro...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the top tax rate on really high incomes is only 39.6% though. where are you getting this 50% or more figure from?


Why the fuck should they take anything in the first place 

taxation is theft


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you can use that term all you want, and we get to call you out as racist all we want. that's kinda how free speech works.
> 
> i bet you're one of them trump voters, eh?


Not everybody gets called out.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Why the fuck should they take anything in the first place
> 
> taxation is theft


they can't tax you unless you sign a form allowing them to tax you. it's called a withholding agreement. you agreed to it.

do you often agree to be robbed?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Read the damn mainstream newspaper article.


i think it is more accurately known as goebbel's propaganda.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ONLY? ONLY? Medievil serfs only had to kick up ten percent to their master.


Did they get roads, bridges and checks in the mail?


714steadyeddie said:


> Why the fuck should they take anything in the first place
> 
> taxation is theft


Give the roads, bridges and checks back Dick! Be fair!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is your name Richard? But you prefer Dick, right?
> 
> That's cool though bro...





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is your name Richard? But you prefer Dick, right?
> 
> That's cool though bro...


youre straight but you let your girl play with your butt 


That's cool bro


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did they get roads, bridges and checks in the mail?
> 
> Give the roads, bridges and checks back Dick! Be fair!


Ummm isn't Obama killing children with drones over the Middle East???


But you prefer to talk about bridges and rainbows right 

Get your head out your Ass, it ain't all roads and bridges


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> check out this quote from a trump supporter in the politics section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you lose an argument in one thread so you decide to spout shit on another? Very two year old of you Buck!!! Did your wife not take you to daycare today? Do you need a new diapey?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> youre straight but you let your girl play with your butt
> 
> 
> That's cool bro


Well, she *is* a urology nurse.


714steadyeddie said:


> Ummm isn't Obama killing children with drones over the Middle East???
> 
> 
> But you prefer to talk about bridges and rainbows right
> ...


It is to you...or maybe more about the checks, right Dick?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I live In California my vote is going democratic either way.
> 
> So if I were to vote for president it would be for Bernie


Popular vote doesn't count.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> So you lose an argument in one thread so you decide to spout shit on another? Very two year old of you Buck!!! Did your wife not take you to daycare today? Do you need a new diapey?


i lost an argument? on the internet?

i believe my argument was that you are on disability and complaining about people who don't work.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, she *is* a urology nurse.
> 
> 
> It is to you...or maybe more about the checks, right Dick?


Alright buddy I can see you can play the back and fourth game all day.

I got my laugh at you already, back to ignore section you go


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure they may have a tat, if they were interned. The Jews declared war on Germany. That doesn't mean there was a systematic plan to exterminate 6 million of them and only a few hundred thousand died god rest their poor souls. The carpet bombing did in the supply lines so they starved along with the other internees. USA interned Japanese Americans for the same reason.
> 
> https://archive.org/stream/JewsDeclareWarOnGermany1933/JewsDeclareWarOnGermany1933_djvu.txt


Really? Hmm, never knew that. How big was the Jewish army? Navy? How many planes and bombers? Artillery? Any famous battles? Where was the Jewish HQ?


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i lost an argument? on the internet?
> 
> i believe my argument was that you are on disability and complaining about people who don't work.


No, pay attention now... The question was why are you voting for a lying, racist, bigot hypocrite? Can you not just simply answer the fucking question? It's too much for you isn't it? It's almost nap time right?

It must be nap time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Popular vote doesn't count.


It didn't when Bush got elected


----------



## budman111 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my wife has family members that survived the holocaust. they have the tattoos and everything. are they lying?


Did you even bother to watch the video? no, you are plain Ignorant... pre-1944 there were 12 million Jews, half of which were Zionists, post 1944 there are 6 million Jews left after the Holocaust which are the Zionists. Welcome to Zionism Buck.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1279&v=Dda-0Q_XUhk


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> No, pay attention now... The question was why are you voting for a lying, racist, bigot hypocrite? Can you not just simply answer the fucking question? It's too much for you isn't it? It's almost nap time right?
> 
> It must be nap time



you are amazing


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> No, pay attention now... The question was why are you voting for a lying, racist, bigot hypocrite?


i already told you that i don't plan on voting for trump. 

i hope answering that for a second time will clear it up for you.

you can now get back to complaining about people who don't work while waiting on your federal disability check.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is your name Richard? But you prefer Dick, right?
> 
> That's cool though bro...


OMG your a sexist!! Against gay people. YOU SCUM homophobe.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Did you even bother to watch the video? no, you are plain Ignorant... pre-1944 there were 12 million Jews, half of which were Zionists, post 1944 there are 6 million Jews left after the Holocaust which are the Zionists. Welcome to Zionism Buck.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1279&v=Dda-0Q_XUhk


i bet you have told more than a few people that you don't hate jews, just zionism. bet it comes up all the time with you. 

do people often laugh nervously around you at parties before walking away?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Did you even bother to watch the video? no, you are plain Ignorant... pre-1944 there were 12 million Jews, half of which were Zionists, post 1944 there are 6 million Jews left after the Holocaust which are the Zionists. Welcome to Zionism Buck.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1279&v=Dda-0Q_XUhk


Those shepple only trust sources owned by zionest families man!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OMG your a sexist!! Against gay people. YOU SCUM homophobe.


No, I whole heartedly support your right to have a boyfriend! Obama supports it too, be happy!

Chill out, enjoy your uneducated bliss.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> No, pay attention now... The question was why are you voting for a *lying*, *racist*, *bigot* *hypocrite*? Can you not just simply answer the fucking question? It's too much for you isn't it? It's almost nap time right?
> 
> It must be nap time


You haven't seen any Trump rallies? Where people get punched?

Seriously?


----------



## budman111 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do people often laugh nervously around you at parties before walking away?


Clearly you have previous personal experience of that rejection or it would not even be in your tiny mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Stop deflecting, I know you're young and ignorant and just plain stupid but why are you voting for Liarhly? ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION!!! Stop deflecting you dumb fuck!!!


you misspelled hillary.

i am voting for hillary because she is the most qualified candidate. she has executive experience, massive foreign policy bonafides, and a positive centrist platform.

also, the alternative, who you plan to vote for, is a well known racist and the biggest liar of any presidential candidate who has ever run for office. he won't even release his tax returns and has said that "laziness is a trait in the blacks". so obviously i am not going to vote for that guy, even though you plan to vote for him.


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You haven't seen any Trump rallies? Where people get punched?
> 
> Seriously?


You mean where the protestor punched a supporter who was there peacefully? I bet that was one of Buckie's friends, he probably put them up to it. You know he's voting for Liarhly right?


----------



## Slipup420 (May 30, 2016)

The world is pie R square i do not know why people say 420 when it should be 3.14


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You haven't seen any Trump rallies? Where people get punched?
> 
> Seriously?


don't worry, they arrested the black guy that got sucker punched right after.
*





*
trump generously offered to pay the white man's legal fees.
*
I love the old days. You know what they used to do to guys like that when they were in a place like this? They'd be carried out on a stretcher, folks - donald trump*







yep, the good ol' days. where those disruptive blacks whining for their precious civil rights would get carried out on stretchers.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You mean where the protestor punched a supporter who was there peacefully?


jesusfuck. take some more pills and booze and remember it 100% backwards from what actually happened why don't ya.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not everybody gets called out.
> 
> View attachment 3695789


hahahaha telling the truth is now racism.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You're voting for Hillary because she is the least qualifying candidate.


jesusfuck. you had the proper spelling right in front of you and still managed to fuck it all up.

less booze and pills will help ya.



roseypeach said:


> the alternative is not nearly as racist as your beloved Liarhly. Did I misspell that?


no, donald trump is so racist that the KKK is supporting him.







notice the neo-nazi tattoos she has? the 88 for "heil hitler" and the oden's cross on the other arm?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, I whole heartedly support your right to have a boyfriend! Obama supports it too, be happy!
> 
> Chill out, enjoy your uneducated bliss.


Just kidding you can be against fudge packing, I don't hold it against you. I was just giving an example how nobody can really say anything these days without being harrassed.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Just kidding you can be against fudge packing, I don't hold it against you. I was just giving an example how nobody can really say anything these days without being harrassed.


i say shit all the time and never get harassed. of course, i don't spew holocaust denial and racism like you though. so there is that minor detail to consider in the equation.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i say shit all the time and never get harassed. of course, i don't spew holocaust denial and racism like you though. so there is that minor detail to consider in the equation.


See when they want to brain wash the population they think up a nice Madison Ave word like ''Conspiracy Theorist or Holocaust denier'' to label people with. I am a truth seeker and the holohoax is definately a big lie.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> See when they want to brain wash the population they think up a nice Madison Ave word like ''Conspiracy Theorist or Holocaust denier'' to label people with. I am a truth seeker and the holohoax is definately a big lie.


so you deny the occurrence of the holocaust, but you are uncomfortable with the term "holocaust denier"?

jesusfuck, what a whiny little shit you are.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> See when they want to brain wash the population they think up a nice Madison Ave word like ''Conspiracy Theorist or Holocaust denier'' to label people with. I am a truth seeker and the holohoax is definately a big lie.


A big lie like "i have a law degree" sized lie? Or smaller?


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not everybody gets called out.


OH SHIT pab , fourth time posting this, nice work! 
I love and am obsessed with that Abe character too! 

It's a shame when some people are too s l o w to understand context, layers of a joke or irony. How's your drunken, trollin', complimentary peanut eatin, bar-rat self doin'? toodles my schmendrick pabby


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


>



your source is facebook.com/dirtydemocrats?

do you not see a possible problem with this? 

your information is not factual. it is either completely made up or embellished.

i guess the fact that you are a poor consumer of information is why you will be siding with the KKK to vote for trump, whose racist quotes need no embellishment or fabrication.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you deny the occurrence of the holocaust, but you are uncomfortable with the term "holocaust denier"?
> 
> jesusfuck, what a whiny little shit you are.


Dude, this is the flat earth discussion site, let's have some proof of a ball or a flat earth from you otherwise you should mosey along.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> A big lie like "i have a law degree" sized lie? Or smaller?


Why are you so envious of my law degree? It's only a Bachelors sheez.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, this is the flat earth discussion site, let's have some proof of a ball or a flat earth from you otherwise you should mosey along.


nah. i just like mocking holocaust deniers.

@roseypeach , were you aware that you are giving a like to a holocaust denier?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Stop deflecting, I know you're young and ignorant and just plain stupid but why are you voting for Liarhly? ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION!!! Stop deflecting you dumb fuck!!!


I smile and raise an eyebrow.


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, this is the flat earth discussion site, let's have some proof of a ball or a flat earth from you otherwise you should mosey along.


He's just having a little meltdown because he lost an argument in another thread and had to try and find some other way to win. He won't and can't, isn't capable. 

Sorry for the intrusion, you have a good evening


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> You mean where the protestor punched a supporter who was there peacefully? I bet that was one of Buckie's friends, he probably put them up to it. You know he's voting for Liarhly right?


It won't matter the popular vote doesn't count.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> He's just having a little meltdown because he lost an argument in another thread and had to try and find some other way to win. He won't and can't, isn't capable.
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion, you have a good evening


You go for it, you fire cracker you. And no I'm not calling white people crackers.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why are you so envious of my law degree? It's only a Bachelors sheez.


No, it isn't even that.

You haven't been to university, and it 'definately' bothers you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why are you so envious of my law degree? It's only a Bachelors sheez.


You have a degree...

of racism, antisemitism, homophobia...
and you buy into every fucking conspiracy theory out there...

A full fledged howling at the moon lunatic...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> He's just having a little meltdown because he lost an argument in another thread and had to try and find some other way to win. He won't and can't, isn't capable.
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion, you have a good evening


clinical researchers at pepperdine conducted a double blind study of people who, like you, claim to have won internet debates.

the alarming result was unexpected. 100% of the time, their proclamations of victory could not be further from the truth.

link to study here: http://bit.ly/4kb77v


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You go for it, you fire cracker you. And no I'm not calling white people crackers.


No...but you do suck up to every girl on the site.

not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You have a degree...
> 
> of racism, antisemitism, homophobia...
> and you buy into every fucking conspiracy theory out there...
> ...


Don't call people names dude. I don't know why you guys cant stop saying your reading comprehension sucks, your peers are inadequate, I seen stupid thrown around in this thread. If anything we are devolving.


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah. i just like mocking holocaust deniers.


Understandable.



="UncleBuck said:


> @roseypeach , were you aware that you are giving a like to a holocaust denier?


Nope. The holocaust was horrible, pretty much shows how horrible the human race can be. There's a new documentary, newly unearthed findings of a gas chamber buried at the end of the war. They buried it so they wouldn't have to spend their lives in prison or be executed for war crimes. Disgusting.

That, however, has nothing to do with the question.

WHY ARE YOU VOTING FOR LIARHLY??? Just one reason Buck, give me one GOOD reason, (not rhetoric) why you are voting for her? I understand your age and location, and I know peer pressure plays in but why exactly are you voting for her? Experience means time swindling money, stealing from the White House (historical items included), flip flopping, more than the sandals on a three year old at the beach, etc.

Why can't you answer a simple question?

You go from one thread to this one, hoping you can get a leg up. Low blow, but that's ok, it's understandable that a narcissist would resort to such mundane tactics. It shows your weakness, and the inability to debate.

Have fun tonight while your wife mama tucks you in.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Don't call people names dude.


OK...but only cause you asked nice Dr.Pecker.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No...but you do suck up to every girl on the site.
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with that...


Sorry to offend you for being a raging heterosexual.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm fucking bisexual you idiot. Evrybody who knows me here knows that.


Nobody here actually cares about your sex life...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> The holocaust was horrible, pretty much shows how horrible the human race can be.


does it bother you that donald trump's rhetoric scapegoating muslims and mexicans has so many parallels to the rhetoric that hitler used to scapegoat the jews?

does it bother you that you are giving likes to holocaust deniers?



roseypeach said:


> WHY ARE YOU VOTING FOR LIARHLY???


you misspelled hillary again.

and i already answered this.

i am voting for hillary because she is the most qualified candidate. she has executive experience, massive foreign policy bonafides, and a positive centrist platform.

since i have now answered you twice, maybe you will not run away from my simple question. 

why are you voting for trump after you identified him as a racist?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Sorry to offend you for being a raging heterosexual.


It's not offensive... carry on


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You go for it, you fire cracker you. And no I'm not calling white people crackers.


Lol..maybe another time, the mic is dropped, I've got responsibilities unlike that moron


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Lol..maybe another time, the mic is dropped, I've got responsibilities unlike that moron


Don't call people names.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Lol..maybe another time, the mic is dropped, I've got responsibilities unlike that moron


such as?

you don't work. you collect a disability check and complain that it is not enough. you complain that other people are too lazy and don't work. you complain that laziness is a trait in "the blacks". you have access to a computer and the ability to type but you don't get a customer service job with those abilities.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Don't call people names dude.


That just sounds holier than thou imo. Name calling in TnT, or riu in general, will never go away and you gratify yourself by wagging your finger at people when they occasionally do it. You ARE better than people who sling shit into someone's face, we all know that, or not.

You know I like you dr pecker, but I'm an advocate for name calling, always have been. I feel somewhat persecuted by you when you wag your finger at me. lol



Dr.Pecker said:


> Don't call people names.


you will never get anywhere with this campaign ime.


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> does it bother you that donald trump's rhetoric scapegoating muslims and mexicans has so many parallels to the rhetoric that hitler used to scapegoat the jews?
> 
> does it bother you that you are giving likes to holocaust deniers?
> 
> ...


Did you not get the memo? If you want to talk to me about this further, go back to the original thread and leave these folks be. They have nothing to do with what we're discussing, nor do they want to know, they only want us to leave. Since you weren't raised with manners, I'll take the lead.

See you there, otherwise, go back to your pack and play and leave the big kids alone 

Buh bye


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Did you not get the memo? If you want to talk to me about this further, go back to the original thread and leave these folks be. They have nothing to do with what we're discussing, nor do they want to know, they only want us to leave. Since you weren't raised with manners, I'll take the lead.
> 
> See you there, otherwise, go back to your pack and play and leave the big kids alone
> 
> Buh bye


this thread is an all purpose shitfest by now. if you want to run away, run away. you've been doing it all day. 

sadly, i have to walk away from this trolling to have dinner with the in-laws.

but i will be back to tear you a new asshole in due time.

prepare your anus.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That just sounds holier than thou imo. Name calling in TnT, or riu in general, will never go away and you gratify yourself by wagging your finger at people when they occasionally do it. You ARE better than people who sling shit into someone's face, we all know that, or not.
> 
> You know I like you dr pecker, but I'm an advocate for name calling, always have been. I feel somewhat persecuted by you when you wag your finger at me. lol
> 
> you will never get anywhere with this campaign ime.


Its against the rules of the forum. *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> Did you not get the memo? If you want to talk to me about this further, go back to the original thread and leave these folks be.


Don't feel that way! This is a horrible useless piece of shit thread to begin with. The world is flat? Come on!


----------



## budman111 (May 30, 2016)

So is the earth flat or what?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't feel that way! This is a horrible useless piece of shit thread to begin with. The world is flat? Come on!


Why do you spend so much time here then ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Somebody please explain these bubbles floating up on this space walk for me please.


----------



## roseypeach (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Its against the rules of the forum.


It is, but Buck does it all the time.

In second grader terms that he can understand, "he started it"...


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *i am voting for hillary because she is the most qualified candidate. she has executive experience, massive foreign policy bonafides, and a positive centrist platform.*
> since i have now answered you twice, maybe you will not run away from my simple question.
> why are you voting for trump after you identified him as a racist?


I agree with rosey on a few things about Hillary and may not like everything about her, or her past. But when it comes down to Trump versus Hillary, what Buck said above makes sense to me, from a bottom line perspective. Trump has no experience in politics and a lot of what has been said by him to garner attention is disturbing. I don't really trust either one of them like I'd be inclined to do with a Bernie.


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good question. If the sun and stars actually revolve around the earth it makes us special and unique not a spec of dust in an infinite universe, a cosmic accident if you will. If you tell you kid he is an accident does he feel less special?


The earth is not the Center of this solar system. The sun is. And that is THIS solar system. im not sure the numbers being thrown around for total solar systems out there but they are Almost infinite. Let me check google for a roundabout number. 

_In terms of the number of solar systems present in the universe, there are something like *300 billion* stars in the Milky Way, so if 10 per cent of them have planets there are around 30 billion planets in our galaxy alone, and there are over 100 billion galaxies in the observable Universe for a total of something in the 10^21 (that's 1 then 21 zeros) planets in the observable Universe...Sep 24, 2012_
_
http://spaceplace.nasa.gov/review/dr-marc-space/solar-systems-in-galaxy.html
_
So it would seem the scientists are telling us we are not all that special. After all. 

So why else do you think "they", whoever they may be, want us to falsely beleive in a round earth?

Note: I'm not here to call you names or shit on you for your opinions or beliefs.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Its against the rules of the forum. *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


You can do better than that. Yet, further with the holier than thou. Like an administrator at heart. 

Are you a real Doctor too?

My statement provides my perspective as I see things. I'm not trying to get any fine print changed. You're telling me that you only ever have 2.5 ounces in your possession at a time, because all rules must be followed. teh heh


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

no hard feelins doc, I just like the freedom to swear. people can try to criticize me with sanctimony and I don't give a fuck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I agree with rosey on a few things about Hillary and may not like everything about her, or her past. But when it comes down to Trump versus Hillary, what Buck said above makes sense to me, from a bottom line perspective. Trump has no experience in politics and a lot of what has been said by him to garner attention is disturbing. I don't really trust either one of them like I'd be inclined to do with a Bernie.


I'm not wild about Hillary.

I can't stand Trump.

You clearly understand they used to be buddy-buddy a few years back, right.

I'll vote for Hillary. Voted for Bernie in the primary here...he lost.

Maybe Bernie will be VP...never know


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> The earth is not the Center of this solar system. The sun is. And that is THIS solar system. im not sure the numbers being thrown around for total solar systems out there but they are Almost infinite. Let me check google for a roundabout number.
> 
> _In terms of the number of solar systems present in the universe, there are something like *300 billion* stars in the Milky Way, so if 10 per cent of them have planets there are around 30 billion planets in our galaxy alone, and there are over 100 billion galaxies in the observable Universe for a total of something in the 10^21 (that's 1 then 21 zeros) planets in the observable Universe...Sep 24, 2012
> 
> ...


If the earth is flat many will deduce that there really is a god. It's much harder to manipulate a population that believes in a creator in my opinion.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> The earth is not the Center of this solar system. The sun is. And that is THIS solar system. im not sure the numbers being thrown around for total solar systems out there but they are Almost infinite. Let me check google for a roundabout number.
> 
> _In terms of the number of solar systems present in the universe, there are something like *300 billion* stars in the Milky Way, so if 10 per cent of them have planets there are around 30 billion planets in our galaxy alone, and there are over 100 billion galaxies in the observable Universe for a total of something in the 10^21 (that's 1 then 21 zeros) planets in the observable Universe...Sep 24, 2012
> 
> ...


Best of luck Xiu


----------



## budman111 (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm not wild about Hillary.
> 
> I can't stand Trump.


Either way the ruling elite families uses them as puppets.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> The earth is not the Center of this solar system. The sun is. And that is THIS solar system. im not sure the numbers being thrown around for total solar systems out there but they are Almost infinite. Let me check google for a roundabout number.
> 
> _In terms of the number of solar systems present in the universe, there are something like *300 billion* stars in the Milky Way, so if 10 per cent of them have planets there are around 30 billion planets in our galaxy alone, and there are over 100 billion galaxies in the observable Universe for a total of something in the 10^21 (that's 1 then 21 zeros) planets in the observable Universe...Sep 24, 2012
> 
> ...


Please provide some kind of evidence to show that the earth is not the center. See these stars in the video below. The image was taken by leaving the camera's shutter open for 24 hours. It shows the stars revolving in a 360 degree circle above us.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Guys, I'm still waiting for somebody to present an actual photo of a satellite. What's the matter? Couldn't find one?


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Nobody cares for the moment, for some reason. Everyone is probably barbequeing. You do understand when you made the _*house nig*_ comment you entered the negative credibility zone? Perhaps you were mad when you said it, but it still doesn't excuse it. I'm black and I don't appreciate ppl casually whipping out epithets like that.


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If the earth is flat many will deduce that there really is a god. It's much harder to manipulate a population that believes in a creator in my opinion.


I'm from a school that believes a creator may have been invented solely to control and manipulate. So again we do not feel the same. 

Prove the sun is the Center? 

This is where I would link to nasa and websites and you will say they are not correct. Any data I give you is not going to be my own, I'm not an astronaut.

I was wondering why. What would be the reason for this big conspiracy? It's curiousity on my part.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> It's curiousity on my part.


mellowman may be down


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nobody cares for the moment, for some reason. Everyone is probably barbequeing. You do understand when you made the _*house nig*_ comment you entered the negative credibility zone? Perhaps you were mad when you said it, but it still doesn't excuse it. I'm black and I don't appreciate ppl casually whipping out epithets like that.


Sorry, if I offended you. I'm only human and I was sort of pissed. Thanks for understanding. Does it really bother you that much? How much on a scale of 1-10? Honestly? If it really is hurtful I won't use the term anymore. Being real sometimes means being politically incorrect. I mean, I'm multi sexual and homophobic comments don't really bother me at all. I opine that we are all slaves to the system now. So if I had called him an uncle tom would that be racist? Seriously?


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Best of luck Xiu


It was a question I posed many moons ago. It would be interesting to hear why They think thousands and thousands of people would lie. It would be a very expensive conspiracy.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> I'm from a school that believes a creator may have been invented solely to control and manipulate. So again we do not feel the same.
> 
> Prove the sun is the Center?
> 
> ...



I see. Look up Project Blue Beam. A proposed plan to fake an alien invasion in order to unite sovereign countries into one country, remove civil rights etc due to an alien invasion hoax. They want to centralize power.


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see. Look up Project Blue Beam. A proposed plan to fake an alien invasion in order to unite sovereign countries into one country, remove civil rights etc due to an alien invasion hoax. They want to centralize power.


there is only one reason im not going to fuck with you.. its because your name ends in 2112 and i really like Rush


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> there is only one reason im not going to fuck with you.. its because your name ends in 2112 and i really like Rush


I chose it cause I love that album.


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I chose it cause I love that album.


same


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nobody cares for the moment, for some reason. Everyone is probably barbequeing. You do understand when you made the _*house nig*_ comment you entered the negative credibility zone? Perhaps you were mad when you said it, but it still doesn't excuse it. I'm black and I don't appreciate ppl casually whipping out epithets like that.


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see. Look up Project Blue Beam. A proposed plan to fake an alien invasion in order to unite sovereign countries into one country, remove civil rights etc due to an alien invasion hoax. They want to centralize power.


An alien invasion hoax to centralize power. That's a reason to lie about an alien invasion.

But lying about the earth being Round. A lie that would have thousands of scientists and scholars and aerospace personelle from around the world corroborating the same lie. All pilots as well. Every text book and museum, all backing up the same lie. Why? 

It does not make sense to me. The same people also say we are one of billions and billions of planets. Making us not special. They also generally agree that there has been no proven alien life form. So not perpetuating an alien take over.

So why lie about it?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You can do better than that. Yet, further with the holier than thou. Like an administrator at heart.
> 
> Are you a real Doctor too?
> 
> My statement provides my perspective as I see things. I'm not trying to get any fine print changed. You're telling me that you only ever have 2.5 ounces in your possession at a time, because all rules must be followed. teh heh


I don't know, how many ozs can a caregiver have? Do you know? Why not take it to the Michigan forums? How many ozs do you have abe?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

budman111 said:


> So is the earth flat or what?


no but the holocaust was fake.

just kidding, fuck you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> An alien invasion hoax to centralize power. That's a reason to lie about an alien invasion.
> 
> But lying about the earth being Round. A lie that would have thousands of scientists and scholars and aerospace personelle from around the world corroborating the same lie. All pilots as well. Every text book and museum, all backing up the same lie. Why?
> 
> ...


Please understand, it's real easy because they all believe the lie. From childhood, we learn 2 + 2 and that the earth is round. It's indoctrination. Every since 1900 when the school system was federalized. Prior to that their was a raging debate still going on.
Those perpetuating the lie believe the lie. Those that get wise are afraid to speak of it and lose their job at a university or anywhere for that matter. Pilots for example, don't even think about. Although I think they are the easiest to convert to flat earth, they are able to observe things, like the flat plane and know how a gyro works.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Check this out, the scientists say the earth moves under the airplanes. That means a plane has to land on a target moving at 1000 miles an hour. I call bullshit.

http://www.classzone.com/books/earth_science/terc/content/visualizations/es1904/es1904page01.cfm


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Check this out, the scientists say the earth moves under the airplanes. That means a plane has to land on a target moving at 1000 miles an hour. I call bullshit.
> 
> http://www.classzone.com/books/earth_science/terc/content/visualizations/es1904/es1904page01.cfm


gfy & diaf. tyvm


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please understand, it's real easy because they all believe the lie. From childhood, we learn 2 + 2 and that the earth is round. It's indoctrination. Every since 1900 when the school system was federalized. Prior to that their was a raging debate still going on.
> Those perpetuating the lie believe the lie. Those that get wise are afraid to speak of it and lose their job at a university or anywhere for that matter. Pilots for example, don't even think about. Although I think they are the easiest to convert to flat earth, they are able to observe things, like the flat plane and know how a gyro works.


I understand you beleive it's a huge lie. I'm asking what is the purpose of that lie.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> An alien invasion hoax to centralize power. That's a reason to lie about an alien invasion.
> 
> But lying about the earth being Round. A lie that would have thousands of scientists and scholars and aerospace personelle from around the world corroborating the same lie. All pilots as well. Every text book and museum, all backing up the same lie. Why?
> 
> ...


They leaked to the press in 1947 that there was an alien craft found. Aliens are constantly on television there are aliens and Star Trek. Most kid's these days believe in aliens. 

www.newsweek.com/most-people-believe-intelligent-aliens-exist-377965


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> I understand you beleive it's a huge lie. I'm asking what is the purpose of that lie.


To hide God and to enable centralization of power.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> mellowman may be down


Let's be friends. Thanks for your comment. It means alot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........





Mellowman2112 said:


> To hide God and to enable centralization of power.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> I understand you beleive it's a huge lie. I'm asking what is the purpose of that lie.


People confronted with incontrovertible evidence still refuse to believe it, just like the 911 lie. I guess a scientist is no different. Seeing Chicago from the other side of Lake Michigan is impossible if the earth was round but people do everyday yet still believe the lie.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3695917


How mature of you. That's a great argument for the ball earth theory.


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> To hide God and to enable centralization of power.


So many different religions. Which God would "they" want to hide?


----------



## ovo (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Seeing Chicago from the other side of Lake Michigan is impossible if the earth was round but people do everyday yet still believe the lie.


Lake Michigan is approximately 100 miles wide or less at the southern point near Chicago. The slope of the earth is too gradual in that short of a distance to block out ones ability to vaguely view lights across the lake on a clear night.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> Lake Michigan is approximately 100 miles wide or less at the southern point near Chicago. The slope of the earth is too gradual in that short of a distance to block out ones ability to vaguely view lights across the lake on a clear night.




2160 feet of curve, means nothing should be visible from Chicago on the other side of the lake.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

For those that wish to believe the mirage fairy tale here is a picture of an inversion mirage.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> So many different religions. Which God would "they" want to hide?


The Muslim -Christian God which is the same god.


----------



## ovo (May 30, 2016)

Demonstrate a ligitimate picture of Chicago from the East. Tell us where the picture was taken from and the distance. Maybe it isn't visible at all. That video you cited was silly. I know I've seen an island 50 miles off shore from a slight elevation and only on a very clear day.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> Demonstrate a ligitimate picture of Chicago from the East. Tell us where the picture was taken from and the distance. Maybe it isn't visible at all. That video you cited was silly. I know I've seen an island 50 miles off shore from a slight elevation and only on a very clear day.


Grand mere state park

It's clear as crystal in the photo.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> Demonstrate a ligitimate picture of Chicago from the East. Tell us where the picture was taken from and the distance. Maybe it isn't visible at all. That video you cited was silly. I know I've seen an island 50 miles off shore from a slight elevation and only on a very clear day.


What was your elevation when you saw the island do you recall?


----------



## ovo (May 30, 2016)

I looked it up, it was actually a small mountain approx 1000' elevation.

Notice how in your photo the bottom of the buildings are cut off. Those are skyscrapers. Does that park have elevation?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> I looked it up, it was actually a small mountain approx 1000' elevation.
> 
> Notice how in your photo the bottom of the buildings are cut off. Those are skyscrapers. Does that park have elevation?


No it's a beach. The bottoms cut off can be explained by perspective, if you watch somebody walk away from you until you can't see them anymore, the first thing that disappears is their feet, or if you watch a car drive away from you the first thing that disappears is the tires.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Here is another one from 38 miles away in Michigan City Indiana, everything but the tallest buildings should be invisible.


----------



## ovo (May 30, 2016)

All these years I've been wrong. Just now I realize the earth is really flat. jk. I'll be back after I do some research. Good talking to you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> All these years I've been wrong. Just now I realize the earth is really flat. jk. I'll be back after I do some research. Good talking to you.


You too. That's how I felt haha, check this out


----------



## gabechihua (May 30, 2016)

The earth is flat ya dummies, I learned that on TV when I was three.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

Xiu said:


> ......snip......
> 
> I was wondering why. What would be the reason for this big conspiracy? It's curiousity on my part.


I know you won't like to hear this but try reading the rest of the thread. It explains it was because of the xius.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

ovo said:


> All these years I've been wrong. Just now I realize the earth is really flat. jk. I'll be back after I do some research. Good talking to you.


Check this out bro, if you want a different perspective as well


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Check this out bro, if you want a different perspective as well


----------



## Xiu (May 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I know you won't like to hear this but try reading the rest of the thread. It explains it was because of the xius.


Xenu? Read ya loud and clear


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


Did you watch it 

Let me guess no. 

Go away sheep


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The earth is flat ya dummies, I learned that on TV when I was three.


He has some good things to say but ruins it with that reptilian bullshit at the beginning.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry, if I offended you. I'm only human and I was sort of pissed. Thanks for understanding. Does it really bother you that much? How much on a scale of 1-10? Honestly? If it really is hurtful I won't use the term anymore. Being real sometimes means being politically incorrect.


Maybe only a 5 on a scale of 1-10. Only because this is the Internet. In real life I would not associate with you if you said something disparagingly like that. You abbreviating the word and not actually writing it out fully, shows you know it's not right. Thanks for taking the time to respond and be more thoughtful. I noticed you were ignoring everyone else's allusions to your remark.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Maybe only a 5 on a scale of 1-10. Only because this is the Internet. In real life I would not associate with you if you said something disparagingly like that. You abbreviating the word and not actually writing it out fully, shows you know it's not right. Thanks for taking the time to respond and be more thoughtful. I noticed you were ignoring everyone else's allusions to your remark.


Thanks Abe, I should of just called him a suck up to the man, or something along those lines. I usually ignore UB, he is a troll. We all need to stick together or get Fema camped separately, I'll try to be more sensitive in the future. You've been nothing but nice and it makes me feel bad to think I hurt your feelings. I'm sorry for that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 30, 2016)

Why the sun seems to rise. Notice the guy in the diagram appears to be lower than the horizon but looking carefully he is not. The same with the sun seeming to ''rise'' It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Another phony gif from NASA, seriously can anybody look at this and believe it's real? My kid's Playstation has better graphics.
> Notice how the moon passes by and doesn't make the move to revolve around the earth? I'm calling bs.


what are your thoughts on global warming? and gay marriage? and immigration?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what are your thoughts on global warming? and gay marriage? and immigration?


Let's go to a different room ok?


----------



## HEKTOS (May 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what are your thoughts on global warming? and gay marriage? and immigration?


I wish you would ask me questions like this.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't know, how many ozs can a caregiver have? Do you know? Why not take it to the Michigan forums? How many ozs do you have abe?


maybe I chose too edgy of an example to illustrate rules are bullshit in many instances. I hope you know how many oz's a CG can have... we both know that the mi law is messed up and we've all been corralled into a box by the system. grow more than 1 plant and a typical patient becomes over their limit. ive stopped growing until i see where it's all heading.

About the swearing topic. I don't mind goofy flippant swearing, but when it goes racist or disability, thats where I draw the line.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> I wish you would ask me questions like this.


Well...feel free to answer them.

Begin...


----------



## HEKTOS (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well...feel free to answer them.
> 
> Begin...


I got nothin'

Edit:But I am making tacos.


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

@Dr.Pecker Ive got my hot topics that I don't like so I give ppl hell over a few things. If you really dislike swearing, I can relate on some level. 

Pinworm made few a badges for me and a few buddies and I would hope that you will accept one as an honorary r.i.u. deputy. I've always respected you because you are a good dude!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> I got nothin'



This thread has nothing...

Shame Odank isn't around...he liked requesting his threads be locked...prime candidate here...

Silly...unrealistic...unscientific...childlike questions to support a point of view from the 12th century...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @Dr.Pecker Ive got my hot topics that I don't like so I give ppl hell over a few things. If you really dislike swearing, I can relate on some level.
> 
> Pinworm made few a badges for me and a few buddies and I would hope that you will accept one as an honorary r.i.u. deputy. I've always respected you because you are a good dude!
> View attachment 3696110


And.....















be _careful_ out there!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @Dr.Pecker Ive got my hot topics that I don't like so I give ppl hell over a few things. If you really dislike swearing, I can relate on some level.
> 
> Pinworm made few a badges for me and a few buddies and I would hope that you will accept one as an honorary r.i.u. deputy. I've always respected you because you are a good dude!
> View attachment 3696110


Just a fleeting thought...Dr. Pecker doesn't have female patients that have to show him their tits to get weed does he?


----------



## a senile fungus (May 31, 2016)

" Stupidity was as necessary as intelligence, and as difficult to attain." 

- George Orwell, 1984


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no but the holocaust was fake.
> 
> just kidding, fuck you.


Are you saying 'fuck me' that I was saying that the holocaust was fake because it certainly was not fake because 6 million Jews got Zycloned without any doubt. Did you even bother to watch the video, you as ignorant as Buck. _ Are_ you Buck?


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what are your thoughts on global warming? and gay marriage? and immigration?


1. global warming; Bullshit to control the population.

2. gay marriage?: against God.

3. immigration: your forefathers done just that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Did you watch it
> 
> Let me guess no.
> 
> Go away sheep


Nope, didn't need to, I actually attended kindergarten.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> 1. global warming; Bullshit to control the population.
> 
> 2. gay marriage?: against God.
> 
> 3. immigration: your forefathers done just that.


Against god pfffffffff


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Against god pfffffffff


The population control thing is working well too...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> @Dr.Pecker Ive got my hot topics that I don't like so I give ppl hell over a few things. If you really dislike swearing, I can relate on some level.
> 
> Pinworm made few a badges for me and a few buddies and I would hope that you will accept one as an honorary r.i.u. deputy. I've always respected you because you are a good dude!
> View attachment 3696110


I don't give a shit if you cuss. I was talking about the degrading name calling. Its childish and you guys are smart enough to be above all that. You can articulate a point without calling people names. 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just a fleeting thought...Dr. Pecker doesn't have female patients that have to show him their tits to get weed does he?


That was just a joke dude. I'm sure I didn't say anything about giving anyone weed.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, didn't need to, I actually attended kindergarten.


And that ladies and gentlemen is his highest level of education


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

Oh boy, this will be good....rating jumpin up to2.75 stars


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3696285
> And that ladies and gentlemen is *his* highest level of education


The defense rests.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The defense rests.


Oh you're a chick, makes even more sense why you bug


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Let's rock!


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 31, 2016)

*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis
Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis
Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis
Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis
Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis
Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*
*Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis Penis*


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

The Earth is a flat disk with a dome over head, with the south pole blown up into a circular "ice wall" where one would expect Antarctica to be
The sun and moon are either spheres or disks floating above the earth and moving in a spiral pattern with the seasons. Chemtrials give the illusion of stars and planets
NASA is part of a conspiracy to conceal the truth, and sends us animations and faked photo shots


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

Dumb and a misogynist, nice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The Earth is a flat disk with a dome over head, with the south pole blown up into a circular "ice wall" where one would expect Antarctica to be
> The sun and moon are either spheres or disks floating above the earth and moving in a spiral pattern with the seasons. Chemtrials give the illusion of stars and planets
> NASA is part of a conspiracy to conceal the truth, and sends us animations and faked photo shots


 You do realize that Antarctica is Low Middle Albanoovian for "Let's fuck with the slow bus crowd"


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>





curious2garden said:


> Let's rock!


Alice cooper johnny depp and joe perry started a band called the hollywood vampires!!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

Once again, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that NASA is full of inconsistencies, lies and coverups. The moon landings look incredibly fake not to mention John Glenn's alleged orbit around the earth in 1962. This guy supposedly shot off the top of a rocket going 17,500 mph, did a mid-air 180 degree turn and successfully orbited the earth 3 and a half times in under 5 hours


https://m.youtube.com/watch?ebc=ANyPxKq1r4qr6VK3R512Ft-cWwGqpzC_pMSCR2pZN8etgXKUjERg6h9RmIk3niRgAH8FIYECMEoUFGonSZ8kVK_Cnb2k23ETLA&time_continue=372&v=qY87RTXzA04


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You do realize that Antarctica is Low Middle Albanoovian for "Let's fuck with the slow bus crowd"


Admire Byrd discovery of the Antarctica wall proves you wrong


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Once again, it doesn't take a rocket scientist


Where the fuck did you get _that_ phrase?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

LOL^^^^


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

Nasa caught lying


All you sheep keep believing the hand thats feeding you ignorance 

http://www.news.com.au/technology/conspiracy-theorists-confident-photoshopped-nasa-image-is-a-cover-up/story-e6frfro0-1225936084529


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Admire Byrd discovery of the Antarctica wall proves you wrong


Wrong: "The Ice Wall was discovered by Sir James Clark Ross, a British Naval Officer and polar explorer"
even the flat earth wiki says this


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Once again, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that NASA is full of inconsistencies, lies and coverups. The moon landings look incredibly fake not to mention John Glenn's alleged orbit around the earth in 1962. *This guy supposedly shot off the top of a rocket going 17,500 mph, did a mid-air 180 degree turn and successfully orbited the earth 3 and a half times in under 5 hours*
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?ebc=ANyPxKq1r4qr6VK3R512Ft-cWwGqpzC_pMSCR2pZN8etgXKUjERg6h9RmIk3niRgAH8FIYECMEoUFGonSZ8kVK_Cnb2k23ETLA&time_continue=372&v=qY87RTXzA04


What about the bolded is at all controversial?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> 1. global warming; Bullshit to control the population.
> 
> 2. gay marriage?: against God.
> 
> 3. immigration: your forefathers done just that.





budman111 said:


> Are you saying 'fuck me' that I was saying that the holocaust was fake because it certainly was not fake because 6 million Jews got Zycloned without any doubt. Did you even bother to watch the video, you as ignorant as Buck. _ Are_ you Buck?






This expert calls bs due to the lack of gas residue and impossible protocols.


----------



## reddan1981 (May 31, 2016)

Not dense enough to be affected by gravity?
Why doesn't the spin of earth affect the smoke?
I will hazard a guess the reply will not get at the crux of this observation.
Is it not just as logical to assume we are not spinning, rather than accept hidden forces?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nasa caught lying
> 
> 
> All you sheep keep believing the hand thats feeding you ignorance
> ...


 
You take what this retarded site has to say seriously, and _we're _the sheep? The entire comment section is people laughing at the story.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Nasa caught lying
> 
> 
> All you sheep keep believing the hand thats feeding you ignorance
> ...


Way to misrepresent; the article title is: 
*Conspiracy theorists confident Photoshopped NASA image is a cover-up *


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3696318
> You take what this retarded site has to say seriously, and _we're _the sheep? The entire comment section is people laughing at the story.


whoa, Imma gonna read about the kangaroo breast popper. Thanks Pinny!


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> whoa, Imma gonna read about the kangaroo breast popper. Thanks Pinny!


 Oh yes. The dreaded Mammarsupial.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Way to misrepresent; the article title is:
> *Conspiracy theorists confident Photoshopped NASA image is a cover-up *


The headline alone admits NADA photoshopped, then the catch all phrase they use for people with dissenting opinions ''Conspiracy Theorists.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> What about the bolded is at all controversial?


Watch the official footage


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Watch the official footage


No.



Mellowman2112 said:


> The headline alone admits NADA photoshopped, then the catch all phrase they use for people with dissenting opinions ''Conspiracy Theorists.


Those bastards. I TRUSTED their used car valuations.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=30000


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The headline alone admits NADA photoshopped, then the catch all phrase they use for people with dissenting opinions ''Conspiracy Theorists.


Appears it's pretty easy to sell you on anything you want to believe. The headline says that the CTs are confident that NASA photoshopped. It doesn't say NASA did. Further, mere statement is not an admission unless the newspaper is personally involved


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Appears it's pretty easy to sell you on anything you want to believe. The headline says that the CTs are confident that NASA photoshopped. It doesn't say NASA did. Further, mere statement is not an admission unless the newspaper is personally involved


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

^^^ ? That NASA has lied about a different topic?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Appears it's pretty easy to sell you on anything you want to believe. The headline says that the CTs are confident that NASA photoshopped. It doesn't say NASA did. Further, mere statement is not an admission unless the newspaper is personally involved


You think I wanted to believe the world is flat? That I want to believe that elements within my own government helped carry out 911?
It's just that when presented with the evidence, I accepted the truth. To do otherwise would be to lie to myself which most people do. They aren't brave enough to face reality.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3696332


So's your brain...and they're both slowly melting.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You think I wanted to believe the world is flat?


Yes. It's the only way you get attention.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> ^^^ ? That NASA has lied about a different topic?


Only... Lol the lies don't just stop

These people have no rules just the agenda they follow


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

http://www.theflat.world/2015/12/20/timelapse-of-the-sun-proves-flat-earth/

compelling visual evidence at 15:30 of the vid


----------



## reddan1981 (May 31, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Not dense enough to be affected by gravity?
> Why doesn't the spin of earth affect the smoke?
> I will hazard a guess the reply will not get at the crux of this observation.
> Is it not just as logical to assume we are not spinning, rather than accept hidden forces?
> ...


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Against god pfffffffff


Is that why you have Baphomet as an avatar, the idiots 'liking' your posts have no idea what they are 'liking'. Do you?


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Is that why you have Baphomet as an avatar, the idiots 'liking' your posts have no idea what they are 'liking'. Do you?


It's OK. The tooth fairy signed off on it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Is that why you have Baphomet as an avatar, the idiots 'liking' your posts have no idea what they are 'liking'. Do you?


I don't believe in fairy tales because I'm not an idiot. Both Satan and your god do not exist, dumbass. My avi and sig are a tribute to someone.


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't believe in fairy tales because I'm not an idiot. Both Satan and your god do not exist, dumbass. My avi and sig are a tribute to someone.


Well, that 'avi' is as satanic as it comes but hey, its all fairy tales and because you're not an idiot right?


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Satan


BAPHOMET....


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Well, that 'avi' is as satanic as it comes but hey, its all fairy tales and because you're not an idiot right?


It IS satanic as fuck. There is a dude with scooby as his avi, another dude has wolverine as his avi. Do you really believe they think either of those are real? 


But you go right ahead and continue to attempt to force your dumbass belief system on me. Let's see how that turns out.


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's OK. The tooth fairy signed off on it.
> 
> View attachment 3696426


LOL


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do you really believe they think either of those are real?
> 
> But you go right ahead and continue to attempt to force your dumbass belief system on me


Off course its not real, its only a symbol of Satan.

You have Satanic symbolism and _i'm _ a dumbass lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> BAPHOMET....


It's the children looking up at Baphomet that I really like. Good figure to look up to.


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

People believe in spor


Gary Goodson said:


> It's the children looking up at Baphomet that I really like. Good figure to look up to.


kind of like looking forward to your own personal Judgement...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> People believe in spor
> 
> kind of like looking forward to your own personal Judgement...


Again, who do you think is passing that judgement?


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Again, who do you think is passing that judgement?


Its all fairy tales right?...


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

This flat earth is as nuts as Goddson, tens of miles above earth and no curvature....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Again, who do you think is passing that judgement?


The family that grieves for you...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Its all fairy tales right?...


Yes


Why is there so much hate in your heart for someone that loves you so much. Read my sig and know that you are loved. Those 2 fingers Baphomet is holding up are for you. Well, your bunghole to be more specific. Just open up and let him in bruh


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Why is there so much hate in your heart for someone that loves you so much. Read my sig and know that you are loved. Those 2 fingers Baphomet is holding up are for you. Well, your bunghole to be more specific. Just open up and let him in bruh


as above so below...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> as above so below...


Below me


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It IS satanic as fuck. There is a dude with scooby as his avi, another dude has wolverine as his avi. Do you really believe they think either of those are real?
> 
> 
> But you go right ahead and continue to attempt to force your dumbass belief system on me. Let's see how that turns out.


I bet you're not even a mason


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I bet you're not even a mason


No, no I'm not.


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I bet you're not even a mason


He would need to be a '33' to be 'Illuminated'


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No, no I'm not.


Lol symbolism is a very power tool that the free masons use very well


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Alice cooper johnny depp and joe perry started a band called the hollywood vampires!!!


Jesus and I thought I was The Cryptkeeper!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Lol symbolism is a very power tool that the free masons use very well


Yes they do. They do try to hide their little symbols everywhere, but i already told y'all my avi and sig are a tribute to another member. I love how much it offends y'all though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I bet you're not even a mason


No, he's a Texan


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No, he's a Texan


Well that explains it lol I'm all fucked off, because I'm from Tejas.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

Makes more sense than being a mason


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Makes more sense than being a mason


Let me change my avatar to a more christian friendly one.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Let me change my avatar to a more christian friendly one.


I'll dig up some music for ya BRB


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Boom! Done.


He still has those 2 fingers sticking up. Ready for budmans butthole.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Let me change my avatar to a more christian friendly one.


That is not very diabolical of you!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

@Gary Goodson for your new ave (get it?)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Let me change my avatar to a more christian friendly one.


This guy only has a few weeks of unemployment compensation left... needs his job back soon...

just sayin'...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This guy only has a few weeks of unemployment compensation left... needs his job back soon...
> 
> just sayin'...
> 
> View attachment 3696492


Fuck her right in the pussy will be back in action as soon as @Diabolical666 is back in action.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Oh you're a chick, makes even more sense why you bug


You don't like chicks?

not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Well, that 'avi' is as satanic as it comes but hey, its all fairy tales and because you're not an idiot right?


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This expert calls bs due to the lack of gas residue and impossible protocols.


jeeze dude.. youre all up in this conspiracy shit arent you. all the footage of camps, people that escaped, the war that was fought.. was all bullshit right? i really hope you Holocaust deniers arent serious with this shit. its just stupid. i think i need to make a youtube video about some whacked out conspiracy and see how many idiots i can convince with facts that have no evidence. its really funny that all you people who get ridiculously lost in youtube after a few bowls will believe anything you see.. while you have numerous educated people with actual facts, evidence and sources trying to tell you what went down





found you a tin foil dildo


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> jeeze dude.. youre all up in this conspiracy shit arent you. all the footage of camps, people that escaped, the war that was fought.. was all bullshit right? i really hope you Holocaust deniers arent serious with this shit. its just stupid. i think i need to make a youtube video about some whacked out conspiracy and see how many idiots i can convince with facts that have no evidence. its really funny that all you people who get ridiculously lost in youtube after a few bowls will believe anything you see.. while you have numerous educated people with actual facts, evidence and sources trying to tell you what went down
> 
> 
> This guy had samples of the walls of the so called death chambers analyzed in a laboratory, that's scientific evidence. He presented evidence in a court of law. Those presenting evidence on television and Hollywood are Jewish owned media outlets. Think about it a little. Swindlers list was a fiction.
> ...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

It would be impossible to burn 6 million people in these 4 ovens. Use your brain.


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Boom! Done.
> 
> 
> He still has those 2 fingers sticking up. Ready for budmans butthole.


That looks more like a zombie lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It would be impossible to burn 6 million people in these 4 ovens. Use your brain.


You're real fucking sick...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

So flatlanders are also holocaust deniers. Makes sense. You can't have a flat earth discussion without denying the holocaust because they are related, eh?

Damn that short bus had a real beefed up suspension


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It would be impossible to burn 6 million people in these 4 ovens. Use your brain.


dude.. did you even try that tin foil dildo i found you yet?. 

you do know there was more camps than just Auschwitz right?. i really hope you do. i also really hope you dont think that poeple believe all the estimated 6 million in the camps died directly from the gas chamber. starvation and disease took out a lot of people. look up typhus and how it spread through the ghettos. fuck, even look up anne frank. but i remember someone talking about that being a hoax too.. because of a ball point pen or something, but that was invented in 1888. 
















must be photoshopped huh^
saying the halocaust is a hoax is about the flimsiest conspiracy theory out there, and i got to add. if you buy into the shit you posted from youtube, youre about as gullible as they come. go find a survivor if there is still any around, i bet that old dude knocks your teeth right down your throat


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude.. did you even try that tin foil dildo i found you yet?.
> 
> you do know there was more camps than just Auschwitz right?. i really hope you do. i also really hope you dont think that poeple believe all the estimated 6 million in the camps died directly from the gas chamber. starvation and disease took out a lot of people. look up typhus and how it spread through the ghettos. fuck, even look up anne frank. but i remember someone talking about that being a hoax too.. because of a ball point pen or something, but that was invented in 1888.
> 
> ...


Fuck these guys in the mouth. They've crossed every line in the book. They aren't worthy people to logically discuss anything with.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


>


who are you?.. shouldnt you be reading your giant book of fairy tales?


----------



## budman111 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> who are you?.. shouldnt you be reading your giant book of fairy tales?


You are way more fun


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

budman111 said:


> You are way more fun


i know  ... i actually exist


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Firstly a 200 foot wall of ice, if you make it to the top there is an unmeasured plane of ice and temps of over minus 100 F.


You have Seen this?!!!


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> BTW I disproved your statement that gravity acts more powerfuly on larger objects with the two sizes of airplanes in a previous post.


Do both planes have EXACT same wingspan?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're real fucking sick...


I understand why you can be so hateful. It troubles you to think for one second that your Daddy the government could be so bad.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Do both planes have EXACT same wingspan?


 I don't know I can check. I noticed the weight was 7 times greater and the engine power was 7 times greater on the 777, Tyler insists that a larger mass is effected more so by this thing they call gravity. The numbers don't show that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude.. did you even try that tin foil dildo i found you yet?.
> 
> you do know there was more camps than just Auschwitz right?. i really hope you do. i also really hope you dont think that poeple believe all the estimated 6 million in the camps died directly from the gas chamber. starvation and disease took out a lot of people. look up typhus and how it spread through the ghettos. fuck, even look up anne frank. but i remember someone talking about that being a hoax too.. because of a ball point pen or something, but that was invented in 1888.
> 
> ...


Sure, they were starving to death along with the rest of Germany. The supply lines were bombed to smithereens. Throw in dysentary and a few other diseases and presto. Notice the American soldiers in the photo? 56 million civilians were killed in WWII
Why don't we discuss that holocaust?


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So flatlanders are also holocaust deniers. Makes sense. You can't have a flat earth discussion without denying the holocaust because they are related, eh?
> 
> *Damn that short bus had a real beefed up suspension*


... and we ain't even got to chemtrails yet, yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ... and we ain't even got to chemtrails yet, yeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaa


So this is a real cloud then?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> You have Seen this?!!!


Just photographic evidence.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure, they were starving to death along with the rest of Germany. The supply lines were bombed to smithereens. Throw in dysentary and a few other diseases and presto. Notice the American soldiers in the photo? 56 million civilians were killed in WWII
> Why don't we discuss that holocaust?


yup.. throw in dysentery and a few other diseases.. into camps people were forced into. apparently you need to look into your 3rd grade history books and see what american soldiers and our allies did to germany


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I understand why you can be so hateful. It troubles you to think for one second that your Daddy the government could be so bad.


The Russians first dug up the mass graves idiot.

And I do mean Idiot with a capital I.

You've desecrated minorities, Jews, science, the country, and all those who fought and died for it the we sheep celebrated yesterday...

Move the fuck out...go live elsewhere.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The Russians first dug up the mass graves idiot.
> 
> And I do mean Idiot with a capital I.
> 
> ...


great post number


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> great post number
> 
> View attachment 3696644


When I bought my house I requested that number for my land line and got it!


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know I can check. I noticed the weight was 7 times greater and the engine power was 7 times greater on the 777, Tyler insists that a larger mass is effected more so by this thing they call gravity. The numbers don't show that.


So again I ask, are the wingspans exactly the same?????? Why won't you answer the question?


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Just photographic evidence.


Show me this photographic evidence.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So this is a real cloud then?


Of course it's a real cloud, but that's not important right now. The right question is, "A real cloud of WHAT".


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Of course it's a real cloud, but that's not important right now. The right question is, "A real cloud of WHAT".


its a shit cloud


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The Russians first dug up the mass graves idiot.
> 
> And I do mean Idiot with a capital I.
> 
> ...


I already did dumbfuck. Why the hell would I live in a country that claims the right to disappear people under the NDAA and kill them?
Three Americans one of them a 16 year old boy have been murdered by your beloved government so far with no due process. the Bill of Rights is effectively gone. Your government is a criminal mafia. War is a fucking scam for the military banker industrial complex retard.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> So again I ask, are the wingspans exactly the same?????? Why won't you answer the question?





Wilderb said:


> So again I ask, are the wingspans exactly the same?????? Why won't you answer the question?


Of course the wing spans are not the same, one of the planes is 7 times heavier than the other.


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

So what provides lift on a plane? The wings. Engines provide thrust.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Yes, I'm not fond of Jews because they want to enslave us and are doing a grand job of it. 


On this holy man's death hundreds of thousands of Israelis turned out in the streets to mourn.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> So what provides lift on a plane? The wings. Engines provide thrust.


I agree. The point I was making is that Tyler insists that gravity is proportional to the mass of an object and that if it is bigger then it receives a stronger pull of gravity. I call bs on that and the planes are evidence.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Show me this photographic evidence.


The other flat earther just posted like 20 photos a few pages back.


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I agree. The point I was making is that Tyler insists that gravity is proportional to the mass of an object and that if it is bigger then it receives a stronger pull of gravity. I call bs on that and the planes are evidence.


Explain


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Explain



I was saying that how come this magical thing called gravity holds these massive oceans in from sloshing out while the earth supposedly revolves at 1000 mph, faster than a bullet. Meanwhile insects flutter about and smoke rises from chimneys. Some things seem to defy gravity you see. Gravity selects what it wants to hold to the earth, I call bs on that. So Tylers excuse is that gravity acts quantitatively more powerful on larger bodies. So I gave the example of the much larger airplane to prove it does not. You follow?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Just saying.


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

I am really trying to understand your theory. How does gravity (assuming it exists) "select" what it wants to hold? Does not a plane have to exert force to counter "gravity". What do our plants use to grow roots down?


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of Jews because they want to enslave us and are doing a grand job of it.
> View attachment 3696685
> 
> On this holy man's death hundreds of thousands of Israelis turned out in the streets to mourn.


lol.. so how many swastika tattoos do you have? you got to at least have a couple ss bolts


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I am really trying to understand your theory. How does gravity (assuming it exists) "select" what it wants to hold? Does not a plane have to exert force to counter "gravity". What do our plants use to grow roots down?


Thanks that means a lot. We agree again. I called bullshit on Tyler and said that gravity does not select what it wants to hold. If gravity existed smoke would not be able to rise from a chimney it would be plastered to the ground as would we all. We would be smushed by gravity strong enough to hold the massive oceans in place that are miles deep and thousands of miles across. On a flat stationary earth gravity is not necessary. I was saying that when things are heavier than air they fall and that when they are lighter than air they rise, we observe that all day everyday. This thing called gravity is a made up theory to explain why people don't fall off the ball earth, it doesn't hold up to careful observation and scrutiny.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol.. so how many swastika tattoos do you have? you got to at least have a couple ss bolts


What's so funny about being enslaved? Please tell me.


----------



## Wilderb (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks that means a lot. We agree again. I called bullshit on Tyler and said that gravity does not select what it wants to hold. If gravity existed smoke would not be able to rise from a chimney it would be plastered to the ground as would we all. We would be smushed by gravity strong enough to hold the massive oceans in place that are miles deep and thousands of miles across. On a flat stationary earth gravity is not necessary. I was saying that when things are heavier than air they fall and that when they are lighter than air they rise, we observe that all day everyday. This thing called gravity is a made up theory to explain why people don't fall off the ball earth, it doesn't hold up to careful observation and scrutiny.


So what force causes this?


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks that means a lot. We agree again. I called bullshit on Tyler and said that gravity does not select what it wants to hold. If gravity existed smoke would not be able to rise from a chimney it would be plastered to the ground as would we all. We would be smushed by gravity strong enough to hold the massive oceans in place that are miles deep and thousands of miles across. On a flat stationary earth gravity is not necessary. I was saying that when things are heavier than air they fall and that when they are lighter than air they rise, we observe that all day everyday. This thing called gravity is a made up theory to explain why people don't fall off the ball earth, it doesn't hold up to careful observation and scrutiny.


now i might not be a youtube graduate like yourself... but i dont think he was agreeing with you. and there is plenty of science on why smoke doesnt drop


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks that means a lot. We agree again. I called bullshit on Tyler and said that gravity does not select what it wants to hold. *If gravity existed smoke would not be able to rise from a chimney it would be plastered to the ground as would we all.* We would be smushed by gravity strong enough to hold the massive oceans in place that are miles deep and thousands of miles across. On a flat stationary earth gravity is not necessary. I was saying that when things are heavier than air they fall and that when they are lighter than air they rise, we observe that all day everyday. This thing called gravity is a made up theory to explain why people don't fall off the ball earth, it doesn't hold up to careful observation and scrutiny.


I'm half plastered. I find myself being mostly fine with gravity.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> So what force causes this?


dude.. i know the answer.. its magic


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm half plastered. I find myself being mostly fine with gravity.


these guys are plastered and hate gravity


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I am really trying to understand your theory. How does gravity (assuming it exists) "select" what it wants to hold? Does not a plane have to exert force to counter "gravity". What do our plants use to grow roots down?


Plants roots I think are searching for water and darkness, I think roots could grow up if the conditions were right. I think a plane has to exert force to fly because of the weight of the plane, and the wings create lift allowing it to offset the weight of the airplane.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Density of matter is the only thing that counts. If it is denser than air it falls and if it is less dense it floats. It's that simple.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of Jews because they want to enslave us and are doing a grand job of it.


Full fledged KKK skinhead alert..

Guaranteed.

Lives in Mississippi.

Can't spell it though...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> So what force causes this?


Causes things to fall? I think density/weight. if it is denser/heavier than air it falls and if it is lighter it rises. That's all that matters on a flat stationary plane.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Plants roots I think are searching for water and darkness, I think roots could grow up if the conditions were right. I think a plane has to exert force to fly because of the weight of the plane, and the wings create lift allowing it to offset the weight of the airplane.



Can you please explain what weight is, and is it measured? Thank you!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Full fledged KKK skinhead alert..
> 
> Guaranteed.
> 
> ...


This rabbi wants us holocausted wake the f up man


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What's so funny about being enslaved? Please tell me.


who am i enslaved by?.. the only thing the government gets from me is taxes.. but i like driving on new roads, and i really like knowing that kids are getting an education. i also like that a percentage of my money is helping the less fortunate. i hate our government but i love this country..


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Can you please explain what weight is, and is it measured? Thank you!


Nice try. Weight is something you experience everyday no need to use the psuedoscientific bullshit to explain something so elementary.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice try. Weight is something you experience everyday no need to use the psuedoscientific bullshit to explain something so elementary.


Q: and what makes weight stay on the ground? 
A: _______ 
you got this buddy... youre so close to making a break through!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> who am i enslaved by?.. the only thing the government gets from me is taxes.. but i like driving on new roads, and i really like knowing that kids are getting an education. i also like that a percentage of my money is helping the less fortunate. i hate our government but i love this country..


You work about 4 months a year just to pay taxes, that really aren't necessary in a non debt based monetary system. Check out ''The Creature From Jekyl Island'', it explains it pretty good.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Q: and what makes weight stay on the ground?
> A: _______
> you got this buddy... youre so close to making a break through!


My weight makes me stay on the ground, if I live on a flat plane.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You work about 4 months a year just to pay taxes, that really aren't necessary in a non debt based monetary system. Check out ''The Creature From Jekyl Island'', it explains it pretty good.


lol.. yet i still choose to work.. isnt that weird?. so whatever strange land youre in. is there no tax?


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> My weight makes me stay on the ground, if I live on a flat plane.


dude.. you were so close!!.. wanna try again?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol.. yet i still choose to work.. isnt that weird?. so whatever strange land youre in. is there no tax?


Very little.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Very little.


yet there is still a tax.. you fucking slave


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yet there is still a tax.. you fucking slave


I agree, not saying this place is perfect. But it at least has a constitution still.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

No criticism allowed.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Do you know in 30 countries I could get put in jail for saying I don;t believe there was a holocaust of the Jews? What are they so afraid of that they have to go making a law like that? The truth maybe?

The fact that those 30 countries have laws like that shows clearly who is in control of them.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Do you know in 30 countries I could get put in jail for saying I don;t believe there was a holocaust of the Jews? What are they so afraid of that they have to go making a law like that? The truth maybe?
> 
> The fact that those 30 countries have laws like that shows clearly who is in control of them.


im pretty sure what they dont want is someone spouting bullshit about something that killed so many people unjustly


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No criticism allowed.View attachment 3696735


That's a horrible picture from your skinhead scrap book...

burning some crosses tonight?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im pretty sure what they dont want is someone spouting bullshit about something that killed so many people unjustly


So you think there should be a law restraining your free speech and thought?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

The truth always stands on it's own merits it does not need a law to protect it. Take a big toke and think about it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Why the 555 on your name ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The truth always stands on it's own merits it does not need a law to protect it. Take a big toke and think about it.


skinhead and anarchist? 

well...they do go together


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The truth always stands on it's own merits it does not need a law to protect it. Take a big toke and think about it.


i think you need to stop taking tokes and get off youtubes conspiracy videos. 


Mellowman2112 said:


> So you think there should be a law restraining your free speech and thought?


nope.. i love free speech.. thats why i live in america


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think you need to stop taking tokes and get off youtubes conspiracy videos.
> 
> nope.. i love free speech.. thats why i live in america


He promotes hate. Since page 69.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He promotes hate. Since page 69.


hes just a confused little skin head who doesnt believe in gravity


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> skinhead and anarchist?
> 
> well...they do go together


So you do think there should be laws to prohibit unpopular speech and those that don't are anarchists?

Look, I think private groups of people joining together can provide for society's needs way more efficiently and fairly than any government can. Does that make me an anarchist?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So you do think there should be laws to prohibit unpopular speech and those that don't are anarchists?
> 
> Look, I think private groups of people joining together can provide for society's needs way more efficiently and fairly than any government can. Does that make me an anarchist?


Run that by the National Guard when we send them to restore order.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Very little.


where is this paradise?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He promotes hate. Since page 69.


You see how things get twisted? Because I don't like taking it up the ass by a certain control freak minority population I promote hate?
I already demonstrated that they run the private federal reserve, the media, hollywood and the politicians since page 69. And you revel in every piece of filth that Hollywood produces I'm sure.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So you do think there should be laws to prohibit unpopular speech and those that don't are anarchists?
> 
> Look, I think private groups of people joining together can provide for society's needs way more efficiently and fairly than any government can. Does that make me an anarchist?


private groups of people will only look out for themselves. will they rebuild roads, schools, hospitals, parks and so on.. and keep them up to date? will they keep the hungry from starving? look at some of the countries with no real government or taxes. if youre into the 3rd world country thing.. then i guess to you its a good idea


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i love free speech.. thats why i live in america



Biggest LOL of the day.

You love America but yet you know so little about what's going on behind the scenes


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Run that by the National Guard when we send them to restore order.


You see they have you believing that somehow without ''government in control that people are animals or something. People did quite fine in the wild west with no government. They took care of things themselves.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You see how things get twisted? Because I don't like taking it up the ass by a certain control freak minority population I promote hate?
> I already demonstrated that *they* run the private federal reserve, the media, hollywood and the politicians since page 69. And you revel in every piece of filth that Hollywood produces I'm sure.


Who the fuck are "they"?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

This is the new official skinhead thread now?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i love free speech.. thats why i live in america


Just a few things You can get arrested for speaking about.

Yup freedom of speech, as long as you don't talk about real topics you're ok


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3696745
> 
> 
> Biggest LOL of the day.
> ...


lol so tell me.. whats going on behind the scenes.. whatd you learn from youtube today


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You see they have you believing that somehow without ''government in control that people are animals or something. People did quite fine in the wild west with no government. They took care of things themselves.


They had government fast brain.

A hangin' judge, the sheriff, and a posse full of concerned citizens when necessary.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No criticism allowed.View attachment 3696735


Agh That picture makes my head hurt


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They had government fast brain.
> 
> A hangin' judge, the sheriff, and a posse full of concerned citizens when necessary.


Right, a possey made up of citizens, not a standing army of roided brutes that murder 1200 Americans per year, because, ''they made a furtive movement''


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Agh That picture makes my head hurt


Most pics by skinhead racists should make your head hurt


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> Agh That picture makes my head hurt


Sorry


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm half plastered. I find myself being mostly fine with gravity.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Most pics by skinhead racists should make your head hurt


Did I say i was a skinhead? Quite libeling me please. Thanks.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3696750
> 
> Just a few things You can get arrested for speaking about.
> 
> Yup freedom of speech, as long as you don't talk about real topics you're ok


lol that list is so far off. find something real not someones blog. how many people have social media.. look at flint michigan about water, buncha terrorists.. being young near a battle zone? lol... social media.. is your mom pissed you still live in her basement?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of Jews because they want to enslave us and are doing a grand job of it.


*SKINHEAD*


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Who the fuck are "they"?


Where the fuck have you been since page 69?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3696765


Anybody you _do_ like?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Tell us what that term means please?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Where the fuck have you been since page 69?


Say it!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Anybody you _do_ like?


I get along fine with everybody but those who wish me enslaved.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Somebody who is a suck up to authority.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I get along fine with everybody but those who wish me enslaved.


You are enslaved.

By hate.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Somebody who is a suck up to authority.


and whos that?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Whoever said we ONLY pay 40% in taxes is an example.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Please debunk this.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

@Mellowman2112 
*Geddy Lee*
Rush bassist and vocalist Geddy Lee was born Gary Lee Weinrib on July 29, 1953. His parents were Jewish refugees from Poland who survived the Dachau and Bergen-Belsen concentration camps during World War II. In 2004, when Rob Tannenbaum of Blender interviewed Lee he described the two most Jewish things about him as “My nose and my sense of humor. I’m kind of a Jewish atheist: I bathe in the racial beauty of Judaism, but I don’t really see what that has to do with a belief in God. The only time I pray is on the tennis court.”


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please watch a 30 minute video about complete bullshit


edited for you buddy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Whoever said we ONLY pay 40% in taxes is an example.


39.6% AFTER you're over $413,000.

YOU don't pay shit for what you get.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Mellowman2112
> *Geddy Lee*
> Rush bassist and vocalist Geddy Lee was born Gary Lee Weinrib on July 29, 1953. His parents were Jewish refugees from Poland who survived the Dachau and Bergen-Belsen concentration camps during World War II. In 2004, when Rob Tannenbaum of Blender interviewed Lee he described the two most Jewish things about him as “My nose and my sense of humor. I’m kind of a Jewish atheist: I bathe in the racial beauty of Judaism, but I don’t really see what that has to do with a belief in God. The only time I pray is on the tennis court.”


He produced some excellent music, I never said they were incompetent.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 39.6% AFTER you're over $413,000.
> 
> YOU don't pay shit for what you get.


So some hardworker, enterprising dude makes 400000k and they steal 160k from him.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> He produced some excellent music, I never said they were incompetent.


actually neil peart produced and wrote most of their music. 
so if they arent incompetent, why the hate? and when has any jewish person ever actually done you personally wrong


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

I love this man, and he is Jewish.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> actually neil peart produced and wrote most of their music.
> so if they arent incompetent, why the hate? and when has any jewish person ever actually done you personally wrong


Trying to enslave me is doing me wrong!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So some hardworker, enterprising dude makes 400000k and they steal 160k from him.


fuck no....he dldn't get to 413,000 did he?

you're way to stupid to absorb simple math.

hate on...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

Voting that it is ok to murder Americans with no due process is doing me wrong!!


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Voting that it is ok to murder Americans with no due process is doing me wrong!!


where is that vote? link up an actual source


Mellowman2112 said:


> Trying to enslave me is doing me wrong!!!


once again.. how are you actually enslaved?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of Jews because they want to enslave us.


----------



## gabechihua (May 31, 2016)

Wow, looks like America got a little pregnant in 2012. If you're gonna continually try to fool us into the whole ball earth theme at least put a little effort into getting the scale right.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where is that vote? link up an actual source
> 
> once again.. how are you actually enslaved?


Without the protections of the bill of rights you exist at their whim and are thus enslaved. When they take your money at the threat of violence and give it to someone else you are a slave.

http://www.salon.com/2013/12/27/obama_signs_ndaa_2014_indefinite_detention_remains/
http://www.worldcantwait.net/index.php/home-mainmenu-289/6265-confirmed-obama-authorizes-assassination-of-us-citizen

They murdered Al Alawki and his 16 yer old son the following day, Both Americans. I watched on cspan when they declared USA a batllezone so its ok to murder Americans. I watched cops kick in peoples doors in Boston with no warrants. Wake up please.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

IF I lived in Europe I could get 5 years for ''denying the holocaust.''


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> and whos that?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to criticize"

-Voltaire

https://justice4germans.com/2015/02/25/former-german-lawyer-sylvia-stolz-has-been-jailed-again/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/11/13/germany-87-year-old-nazi-grandma-jailed-for-denying-holocaust.html


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Without the protections of the bill of rights you exist at their whim and are thus enslaved. When they take your money at the threat of violence and give it to someone else you are a slave.
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2013/12/27/obama_signs_ndaa_2014_indefinite_detention_remains/
> http://www.worldcantwait.net/index.php/home-mainmenu-289/6265-confirmed-obama-authorizes-assassination-of-us-citizen
> ...


lol so how does this directly affect you?
al awaki was recruiting people into terrorism, he deserved to be killed on site. he wasnt some random pick, do your homework. indefinite detention.. how many people were affected by this that didnt do something that was completely fucked up. and boston, if you just watched that many people get blown up by some assholes wouldnt you be kicking down doors to find them too? that was an act of terrorism on our soil, did it get handled the best way? no.. but was it your average situation.. fuck no


----------



## Kasuti (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> actually neil peart produced and wrote most of their music.
> so if they arent incompetent, why the hate? and when has any jewish person ever actually done you personally wrong


One of the cool things about rush is that when you hear them play they sound like a 5 piece band and there's only 3 members. That's what great musicians sound like.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> One of the cool things about rush is that when you hear them play they sound like a 5 piece band and there's only 3 members. That's what great musicians sound like.


ive seen em a couple times.. its amazing, geddy lee jamming playing a synth and bass notes with his feet. i play guitar and im a pretty big fan of alex lifeson too. his style is amazing.. dude can jump to any type of music with no problem.. really under rated in my opinion


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol so how does this directly affect you?
> al awaki was recruiting people into terrorism, he deserved to be killed on site. he wasnt some random pick, do your homework. indefinite detention.. how many people were affected by this that didnt do something that was completely fucked up. and boston, if you just watched that many people get blown up by some assholes wouldnt you be kicking down doors to find them too? that was an act of terrorism on our soil, did it get handled the best way? no.. but was it your average situation.. fuck no


Dude, that's how they roll, they hand the bomb to the terrorist, the motive is to take more rights away, they've done a great job as the bill of rights is dust. those kids in Boston are patsies. The only thing al alawki did was speech. An american deserves a trial. And what about his poor kid?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

If we lived on a globe model earth airports would not be able to exists in any given direction, poilets would constantly need to adjust the nose of the plan to make of for the earths Rotation!


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, that's how they roll, they hand the bomb to the terrorist, the motive is to take more rights away, they've done a great job as the bill of rights is dust. those kids in Boston are patsies. The only thing al alawki did was speech. An american deserves a trial. And what about his poor kid?


im guessing the kid wasnt completely innocent if his dad was recruiting people into terrorism and he was still hanging around. and those kids being patsies.. thats another conspiracy theory. i believe america has done some terrible things.. sandy hook, 911.. but those are also conspiracies. there is no real fact based on any of it. but i dont sit here and bitch and moan and try to bring down a whole race of people saying that they caused all our problems. i think youre just fucked in the head man, sorry


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> If we lived on a globe model earth airports would not be able to exists in any given direction, poilets would constantly need to adjust the nose of the plan to make of for the earths Rotation!


Not to mention the earth moving at 1000 miles an hour at the equator, flying from Rio de Janeiro to South Africa would be impossible, the earth rotates faster than the plane moves. Yet we see flight times being the same in both directions.


----------



## Kasuti (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive seen em a couple times.. its amazing, geddy lee jamming playing a synth and bass notes with his feet. i play guitar and im a pretty big fan of alex lifeson too. his style is amazing.. dude can jump to any type of music with no problem.. really under rated in my opinion


If you get a chance to see Peter Frampton go check him out. Saw him last night at a small ampitheater and he sounds and plays just as good or better than 30yrs ago.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im guessing the kid wasnt completely innocent if his dad was recruiting people into terrorism and he was still hanging around. and those kids being patsies.. thats another conspiracy theory. i believe america has done some terrible things.. sandy hook, 911.. but those are also conspiracies. there is no real fact based on any of it. but i dont sit here and bitch and moan and try to bring down a whole race of people saying that they caused all our problems. i think youre just fucked in the head man, sorry


Those like the Jewish dude in the photo holding the sign, I have no problem with. But those that run the media and hollywood and aipac are the scum of the earth, sorry if we disagree.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> If you get a chance to see Peter Frampton go check him out. Saw him last night at a small ampitheater and he sounds and plays just as good or better than 30yrs ago.


i seen him with a chick when i was in high school.. it was weirdly him and styx.. styx was terrible, but frampton was jamming out, he was awesome


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Those like the Jewish dude in the photo holding the sign, I have no problem with. But those that run the media and hollywood and aipac are the scum of the earth, sorry if we disagree.


lol turn off your tv.. problem solved. and of course you'd like an antisemitic jewish dude.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im guessing the kid wasnt completely innocent if his dad was recruiting people into terrorism and he was still hanging around. and those kids being patsies.. thats another conspiracy theory. i believe america has done some terrible things.. sandy hook, 911.. but those are also conspiracies. there is no real fact based on any of it. but i dont sit here and bitch and moan and try to bring down a whole race of people saying that they caused all our problems. i think youre just fucked in the head man, sorry


They call themselves the elite to accustom you to your inferior status. You've seen their words, they say they want to enslave us all. I'm just repeating what they are saying.


----------



## Kasuti (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i seen him with a chick when i was in high school.. it was weirdly him and styx.. styx was terrible, but frampton was jamming out, he was awesome


I can't wait to see Greg allman. He'll be here in July at the same venue.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They call themselves the elite to accustom you to your inferior status. You've seen their words, they say they want to enslave us all. I'm just repeating what they are saying.


find multiple quotes from different jewish people saying that. then ill let it go when you say "they"


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol turn off your tv.. problem solved. and of course you'd like an antisemitic jewish dude.


So he is antisemetic because he doesn't want Jewry to be slave masters and believes the Palestinians are getting hosed. There is no reasoning with you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> find multiple quotes from different jewish people saying that. then ill let it go when you say "they"


I just posted three from the top positions in power in Israel.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I can't wait to see Greg allman. He'll be here in July at the same venue.


nice.. i read that allman brothers are finally done. glad i seen em a shit load of times.. not the original though im still young. only 27. but i still try to hit all the shows i can that arent going to be around forever. catching steely dan and steve winwood in july.. that should be a fun one. best ive hit though were probably Cream in 05 or 06.. i forget lol, it was at madison square and deep purple.. deep purple was freaking amazing. loud as fuck and they played all their good stuff. mostly stuff off machine head


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I just posted three from the top positions in power in Israel.


phew.. good thing im not in isreal!


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So he is antisemetic because he doesn't want Jewry to be slave masters and believes the Palestinians are getting hosed. There is no reasoning with you.


did you just refer to yourself in 3rd person?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did you just refer to yourself in 3rd person?


you said the jew with the sign was antisemetic lol,


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> you said the jew with the sign was antisemetic lol,


oh yeah.. because he is. you should really check out the politics area, its right up your alley.. im done here, youre just too stupid.. have you met @UncleBuck yet?.. he'll really like your posts


----------



## Kasuti (May 31, 2016)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Labs Dexter said:


> What started me off this flat earth was...
> 
> I was watching football on TV live,
> 
> ...




Great observation, not possible on a ball earth, but on the flat earth Gleason's map explains your footbal anology perfectly.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> what are you talking about, 10 seconds on any search engine and there is hundreds of pictures, and not just images either.


please upload a few pics of the earth if this is so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Any ball earthers here? please upload a l pic of the earth from space. Thanks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Any ball earthers here? please upload a l pic of the earth from space. Thanks.


That doesn't seem productive. Wouldn't you just say it was cgi and dismiss it? Seems like a waste of time...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> please upload a few pics of the earth if this is so.


I have absolutely ZERO need to show you or anyone else that the earth is round.
if you insist on being selectively obtuse, that's your shit. not mine.
I've already exhausted the need for conversation with people like that.
Please don't make me put you on ignore


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That doesn't seem productive. Wouldn't you just say it was cgi and dismiss it? Seems like a waste of time...


think about it really though, man...
I know you are a smart guy, so how in the hell is ANYTHING going to be productive when you argue factual things with someone like that?
it does seem to be a "waste of time"


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Those like the Jewish dude in the photo holding the sign, I have no problem with. *But those that run the media and hollywood and aipac are the scum of the earth, sorry if we disagree*.


nevermind, you're a tool.
ignore.
nothing like a racist dumbshit to help with the worlds collective dropping IQ.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

ill just put this here.. see if anyone been studying their shapes today


----------



## Budget Buds (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow , Flat earth huh? Ever stood up high on something and looked at the horizon ? Notice you cant see any farther then 9 miles away weather permitting? The curvature of the earth prevents it. Thats why when I'm standing on the shore of lake michigan I cannot see Wisconsin 55 miles west.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> Wow , Flat earth huh? Ever stood up high on something and looked at the horizon ? Notice you cant see any farther then 9 miles away weather permitting? The curvature of the earth prevents it. Thats why when I'm standing on the shore of lake michigan I cannot see Wisconsin 55 miles west.


That fact that you posted is the main reason I can't understand flat earthers - They could simply get atop something tall and use a powerful telescope. It's not like their view is blocked by mountains or skyscrapers in every direction, things just disappear in every direction within miles. What is their explanation for that??? Never mind, I don't want to know...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 1, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> Wow , Flat earth huh? Ever stood up high on something and looked at the horizon ? Notice you cant see any farther then 9 miles away weather permitting? The curvature of the earth prevents it. Thats why when I'm standing on the shore of lake michigan I cannot see Wisconsin 55 miles west.


They think if you look through a telescope you can see Wisconsin. You should check and see. I'm in michigan so fuck it I'll check. We're just a couple michiganders living an a flat ball.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 1, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> nevermind, you're a tool.
> ignore.
> nothing like a racist dumbshit to help with the worlds collective dropping IQ.


I'm curious to know how many pages it took off the thread. If its at least ten then I'll do it. 


srh88 said:


> ill just put this here.. see if anyone been studying their shapes today


It's fake because you can't see Antarctica duh! LOL. That would be fucked up if you stick your arm out and spin out of control like that. He was tumbling end over end at one point. There is a longer video somewhere. I think they used a telescope to track him, at one point he looked like a rag doll. I was afraid he was going to pass out or already had.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> They think if you look through a telescope you can see Wisconsin. You should check and see. I'm in michigan so fuck it I'll check. We're just a couple michiganders living an a flat ball.


You cant unless you increase the elevation of the telescope, Hence the curve of the earth.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 1, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> You cant unless you increase the elevation of the telescope, Hence the curve of the earth.


Can't argue with that, so we should be able to prove it and stamp this thread out along with all the other flat earth bs right? Michigan will end this flat earth conspiracy. I don't own a big telescope but I know some people that do. I'll see if I can barrow one.


----------



## Budget Buds (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Can't argue with that, so we should be able to prove it and stamp this thread out along with all the other flat earth bs right? Michigan will end this flat earth conspiracy. I don't own a big telescope but I know some people that do. I'll see if I can barrow one.


No I doubt it, Some people cannot or choose not to see the light at the end of the path. If I felt like buying 15 miles of string, I'd send up a go pro on a big balloon to about 15 miles and pull it back down. 15 miles of string would be pretty pricey.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That doesn't seem productive. Wouldn't you just say it was cgi and dismiss it? Seems like a waste of time...


Surely you can tell of the thousands of photos of the earth which ones are not CGI and upload on of those right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Can't argue with that, so we should be able to prove it and stamp this thread out along with all the other flat earth bs right? Michigan will end this flat earth conspiracy. I don't own a big telescope but I know some people that do. I'll see if I can barrow one.


Great idea.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That fact that you posted is the main reason I can't understand flat earthers - They could simply get atop something tall and use a powerful telescope. It's not like their view is blocked by mountains or skyscrapers in every direction, things just disappear in every direction within miles. What is their explanation for that??? Never mind, I don't want to know...


You mean like this? NOT! See the perfectly flat horizon on this high altitude shot? Take a ruler out and check it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill just put this here.. see if anyone been studying their shapes today



Everybody knows that a Gopro cam uses a rounded lense you tard.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I have absolutely ZERO need to show you or anyone else that the earth is round.
> if you insist on being selectively obtuse, that's your shit. not mine.
> I've already exhausted the need for conversation with people like that.
> Please don't make me put you on ignore


Great no need for you to be here discussing flat earth right? Bye.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> When I was a builder I learned all these really cool tricks to make the job easier. If you take a hammer and give a firm grip *like you were grabbing cannabineers cock* and smack the wall with it repeatedly, do this until you make a six inch hole. Then you can stick your arm in there and check for 2x4s. Its a really easy fix because you just hang a picture over it and nobody would ever know. All the cool people are shaving their heads and spray painting hair on. You can thank me later.


Seriously? Why would she grab a homosexual's cock? You offend her, and you disgust me.

So it becomes plain that not only are you an
antisemite,
a Moon Landing denier,
a liar who projects your fallacious logic onto others onsite,
a misogynist ...

...
... but a homophobe as well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Great no need for you to be hear discussing flat earth right? Bye.


*here*

Law degree my ass.

You spout unscientific racist drivel and expect people to agree with you?

Fuck off


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *here*
> 
> Law degree my ass.
> 
> ...


What are you doing here? If you think it's total nonsense why not mosey over to the round earth discussion page?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *here*
> 
> Law degree my ass.
> 
> ...


Here ya go, here is a slipknot for ya. Do the world a favor and use it on yourself please.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go, here is a slipknot for ya. Do the world a favor and use it on yourself please.View attachment 3697491


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Everybody knows that a Gopro cam uses a rounded lense you tard.


im not sure youre IQ is above 5.. 




1 minute in. if you think that much of a curve is because of a fish eye lense.. youre absolutely retarded. dont feel bad that a red bull video shattered your conspiracy.. its ok, just smoke another bowl and blame those jews you hate so much


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im not sure youre IQ is above 5..
> 1 minute in. if you think that much of a curve is because of a fish eye lense.. youre *absolutely* *retarded*. dont feel bad that a red bull video shattered your conspiracy.. its ok, just smoke another bowl and blame those jews you hate so much


Bingo


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Seriously? Why would she grab a homosexual's cock? You offend her, and you disgust me.
> 
> So it becomes plain that not only are you an
> antisemite,
> ...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im not sure youre IQ is above 5..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busted at 2:16 in the video the other cam gets a shot out the window and its flat as a pancake. Secondly, Since when does New Mexico take up half the earth as in the Redbull Gopro fish eye lense photo?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Busted at 2:16 in the video the other cam gets a shot out the window and its flat as a pancake. Secondly, Since when does New Mexico take up half the earth as in the Redbull Gopro fish eye lense photo?


lol.. watch the rest of the video. and read the comment section its hilarious


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2016)

budman111 said:


> 1. global warming; Bullshit to control the population.
> 
> 2. gay marriage?: against God.
> 
> 3. immigration: your forefathers done just that.


dig that hole, dumbass.

now i get to lump in climate change deniers with holocaust deniers.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 1, 2016)

how is this thread not locked anyhow @sunni


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

budman111 said:


> how is this thread not locked anyhow @sunni


Dude, don't get it locked, this is the best thread on here.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol.. watch the rest of the video. and read the comment section its hilarious


You never did answer the question on how is NewMexico the size of half the world in the pic?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes you are.^^^


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Busted at 2:16 in the video the other cam gets a shot out the window and its flat as a pancake. Secondly, Since when does New Mexico take up half the earth as in the Redbull Gopro fish eye lense photo?


Will somebody please explain to this guy what a fish eye lense does?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It would be impossible to burn 6 million people in these 4 ovens. Use your brain.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I'm not fond of Jews because they want to enslave us and are doing a grand job of it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

This is for you, Bob Marley was aware decades ago. ^^^^^^


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You never did answer the question on how is NewMexico the size of half the world in the pic?


where does anything in that video say its all new mexico?.. and im pretty sure youd be able to see the curve of the earth just looking at new mexico. explain these to me.. volcanoes, geo thermal heat, why i cant see 500 miles away on a nice day, time zones.. you cant really think we are sitting still and the rest of the universe is moving right?.. thats like saying "im not crazy everyone else is crazy".. 


Mellowman2112 said:


> Will somebody please explain to this guy what a fish eye lense does?


look at the video i linked up.. im very aware of what a go pro does.. its not even fish eye, its just a rounded lense. if you think a rounded lens will make 1 line curve that severely and the rest of the shot be square.. youre pretty dumb buddy.. i think you should go to the politics section and try to make some points over there


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

The good thing about MM showing up is that we could all have fresh siggys for the next few years...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> The good thing about MM showing up is that we could all have fresh siggys for the next few years...


very true


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where does anything in that video say its all new mexico?.. and im pretty sure youd be able to see the curve of the earth just looking at new mexico. explain these to me.. volcanoes, geo thermal heat, why i cant see 500 miles away on a nice day, time zones.. you cant really think we are sitting still and the rest of the universe is moving right?.. thats like saying "im not crazy everyone else is crazy"..
> 
> look at the video i linked up.. im very aware of what a go pro does.. its not even fish eye, its just a rounded lense. if you think a rounded lens will make 1 line curve that severely and the rest of the shot be square.. youre pretty dumb buddy.. i think you should go to the politics section and try to make some points over there


Imagine if you put a clock flat on the ground and the sun is the hour hand, there are your time zones. See attachment.
Volcanoes, are volcanoes, Man has only been able to drill down 8 miles deep. Nobody knows how thick the plane we live on is.
If you watch a car drive away there comes a point where you cant see it anymore, The eye can only see so far. You've seen the long exposure photo of the stars, it clearly shows they are moving in a 360 circle around Polaris, The North star. Polaris which hasn't moved an iota in all these centuries. If we were blasting throught the universe at 670000 miles an hour along with the sun, this would not be possible. The position of all the stars would change. Yet we see the same constellations since recorded history.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

If an American Indian hated whites after just having his tribe genocided. You guys would call him a racist.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Imagine if you put a clock flat on the ground and the sun is the hour hand, there are your time zones. See attachment.
> Volcanoes, are volcanoes, Man has only been able to drill down 8 miles deep. Nobody knows how thick the plane we live on is.
> If you watch a car drive away there comes a point where you cant see it anymore, The eye can only see so far. You've seen the long exposure photo of the stars, it clearly shows they are moving in a 360 circle around Polaris, The North star. Polaris which hasn't moved an iota in all these centuries. If we were blasting throught the universe at 670000 miles an hour along with the sun, this would not be possible. The position of all the stars would change. Yet we see the same constellations since recorded history.
> 
> ...


lol im not sure you grasp the concept of a sun dial. and cars driving away, maybe the human eye cant see that far, not sure. but video, telescopes, pictures, binoculars, etc etc. we do see the same constellations, but they arent in the same spot all the time, they move with the time.. like the sun, the moon.. everything else in the galaxy. 8 miles deep is 42,240ft. thats a lot of feet. look at the kind of samples they actually found and the heat down there.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol im not sure you grasp the concept of a sun dial. and cars driving away, maybe the human eye cant see that far, not sure. but video, telescopes, pictures, binoculars, etc etc. we do see the same constellations, but they arent in the same spot all the time, they move with the time.. like the sun, the moon.. everything else in the galaxy. 8 miles deep is 42,240ft. thats a lot of feet. look at the kind of samples they actually found and the heat down there.


Right, if you use binoculars on a car driving away in, the car will come back into vision well after it should have disappeared over the round earth's horizon. The North star has always remained above the pole, that is why it's called the North star. Just saying.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3697549 View attachment 3697549
> 
> This is why those in Britain can watch a soccer game in the late afternoon, a soccer game live from Argentina. Wake the F up peeps.


You're finshaggy crazy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

When it's midnight here and dark, and I Skype with a friend from Australia and she shows me a sunny day at the beach from a live shot out of her window, what's that all about???


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> When it's midnight here and dark, and I Skype with a friend from Australia and she shows me a sunny day at the beach from a live shot out of her window, what's that all about???


And one of those salt water crocs snatching someone off the beach?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And one of those salt water crocs snatching someone off the beach?


She's pretty tough, she'd be back in 5 minutes with steaks and a handbag


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2016)

Gather around, story time guys. I was jogging down Belmont in Fresno ca when I encounter a skinny white boy in his late 20s. He wasn't wearing a shirt and was thrown on the ground screaming help like a child in distress..i ask him what the problem is and he says he needs water, over and over.. i pointed at a nearby water fountain and told him he can drink some right there. He jumps up and rushed me yelling as deep as he could, he wasn't saying anything just yelling. As he moved forward he started to loose his balance on his way down I kicked him in the chest then I left. Moral of the story, if you scare me ill kick you in the chest.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> When it's midnight here and dark, and I Skype with a friend from Australia and she shows me a sunny day at the beach from a live shot out of her window, what's that all about???


so ummm.. hows she look?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so ummm.. hows she look, all upside down n shit?


 Fixed it


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Fixed it


i can see down her skirt!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> When it's midnight here and dark, and I Skype with a friend from Australia and she shows me a sunny day at the beach from a live shot out of her window, what's that all about???


Look at the flat earth model, I've only posted it 3 times now. The sun's intensity doesn't reach that far. I'll post it again.

The North pole is in the center, Antarctica is around the edges, and West is clockwise and East is counterclockwise. It's winter on this model as the sun is making it's circle around the earth on its outer path. In summer the sun makes a tighter circle and the North Pole and for three days during the year at the height of summer the sun won't set inside the Arctic Circle. This does not happen in Antartica only in the Northern Arctic Circle.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 1, 2016)

http://www.popsci.com/10-ways-you-can-prove-earth-is-round


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok


Corso312 said:


> http://www.popsci.com/10-ways-you-can-prove-earth-is-round



Let's start with item #1 the Moon. If the Sun was shining on the moon, why is there no intensity spot? Shine a light on a round cue ball and notice the one spot where it reflects the brightest. We don't see that from the moon. An eclipse is perfectly possible on the flat model. The sun and moon don't travel at the same speeds. So if one passes the other which happens from time to time it would cause an eclipse. I submit the moon is it'sown source of light. A distinct light with a cooling effect. Check out this experiment which shows that to be the case. It's a repeatable experiment you can do yourself. Not some bullshit from an institutionalized ''scientist''


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> You're finshaggy crazy.


Thanks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at the flat earth model, I've only posted it 3 times now. The sun's intensity doesn't reach that far. I'll post it again.View attachment 3697577
> 
> The North pole is in the center, Antarctica is around the edges, and West is clockwise and East is counterclockwise. It's winter on this model as the sun is making it's circle around the earth on its outer path. In summer the sun makes a tighter circle and the North Pole and for three days during the year at the height of summer the sun won't set inside the Arctic Circle. This does not happen in Antartica only in the Northern Arctic Circle.


Out of the volumes of retarded shit you've posted, this takes the cake. Not even you could believe this. The sun lights up our entire solar system (we can see the sun light the planets with telescopes), but it couldn't light up the entire plane of a flat earth? You'd have to have zero spacial reasoning skills. Please don't drive...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Out of the volumes of retarded shit you've posted, this takes the cake. Not even you could believe this. The sun lights up our entire solar system (we can see the sun light the planets with telescopes), but it couldn't light up the plane of a flat earth? You'd have to have zero spacial reasoning skills. Please don't drive...


 No no no. Aus is on the ass end of Flapjackistan. The Space Elevator? Goes down.


Under.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

2. The horizon and ships: This is a matter of perspective. Next time you go to an open flat place, watch a car disappear over the horizon, first the tires will disappear then the bumper then the roof. Watch a car appear, first the roof will appear and so on down.
It has not gone over the horizon when it disappears just out of vision. Binoculars will bring it back into vision. See the pattern on the floor, it disappears first


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Time zones have been covered just a few posts back.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Time zones have been covered just a few posts back.


 They were covered* right* a few posts further back.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ...I submit the moon is it'sown source of light. A distinct light with a cooling effect...


Now I know you're a troll. But, we're all having fun, right? Got some buddies coming over tonight, I'm looking forward to reading some of your posts out loud as we get inebriated. Should be a good time...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

What possible reason would I be a troll? Getting called vile names from people who get freaked out when they see the obvious truth isn't exactly what I call fun.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> They were covered* right* a few posts further back.


You are entitled to you opinion. I respect that. Thanks for being civil.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are entitled to you opinion. I respect that. Thanks for being civil.


 I am emphatically not civil. Civil wars killed most Jews. Not very politely either.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Now I know you're a troll. But, we're all having fun, right? Got some buddies coming over tonight, I'm looking forward to reading some of your posts out loud as we get inebriated. Should be a good time...


Na, don't do that ,that's what he wants.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What possible reason would I be a troll? Getting called vile names from people who get freaked out when they see the obvious truth isn't exactly what I call fun.


Of course it's fun for you, why else would you do it? I think you only have one of your socks that is on your side, and you're not one millimeter closer to convincing anyone of anything. It seems that negative attention is better than no attention at all...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Out of the volumes of retarded shit you've posted, this takes the cake. Not even you could believe this. The sun lights up our entire solar system (we can see the sun light the planets with telescopes), but it couldn't light up the plane of a flat earth? You'd have to have zero spacial reasoning skills. Please don't drive...


Please go to 15:25 of this video and tell me why the sun's light appears localized and dim's locally.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please go to 15:25 of this video and tell me why the sun's light appears localized and dim's locally.


What would it matter? You'll simply say it's bullshit, and give some inane reason that any 4th grader could see through as to why I'm wrong. That's been your pattern the entire thread...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> What would it matter? You'll simply say it's bullshit, and give some inane reason that any 4th grader could see through as to why I'm wrong. That's been your pattern the entire thread...


You said yesterday that gravity acts differently on bigger objects, that is why insects can fly and why humans are not crushed by a gravity strong enough to hold in the oceans that go miles deep and thousands of miles across. This was completely disproved by the fact that a 737 which weighs 1/7 of a 777. The 777 has only 7 times the thrust of the 737. Shouldn't it have to have more thrust quantitatively due to it's weight being 7 times more than the 737? If gravity affects larger objects more intensely? I understand why you get pissed and call me names, because you are getting schooled. BTW why don't you read Newton's treatise on gravity. The word IF is in their about a million times.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Nice CGI photo. Can you find me a real one? There should be millions of them from all the satellites we are supposed to have.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice CGI photo. Can you find me a real one? There should be millions of them from all the satellites we are supposed to have.








google is your friend


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Can somebody please explain why the moon does not appear to rotate? We always see the same side of the moon. Why is that? I think it's very strange. I don't have any answers for that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> google is your friend


Well you done good, it's not CGI. It appears to be a grey blue ballon with Christmas tree flocking or icing for clouds. Shot against a black screen. Where are the stars? These fraudsters really should put more effort into these things. Maybe they realize just how gullible the public is.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

Notice how it bulges in on the right side?^^^^^


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You said yesterday that gravity acts differently on bigger objects, that is why insects can fly and why humans are not crushed by a gravity strong enough to hold in the oceans that go miles deep and thousands of miles across. This was completely disproved by the fact that a 737 which weighs 1/7 of a 777. The 777 has only 7 times the thrust of the 737. Shouldn't it have to have more thrust quantitatively due to it's weight being 7 times more than the 737? If gravity affects larger objects more intensely? I understand why you get pissed and call me names, because you are getting schooled. BTW why don't you read Newton's treatise on gravity. The word IF is in their about a million times.


Awesome. Thanks for proving my point for me: if something is 7 times as big and has 7 times the thrust, that would make it proportional to the smaller plane. 7 times 1/7 equals 1. So it's a one to one ratio. What uni gave you that bachelor's again? I'm bringing a class action suit against them. I've read Newton's stuff on gravity, Einstein's general theory of relativity overturned his theory, but please don't try to absorb that, who knows what could happen. Plus, gravity doesn't exist, so those fools were wasting their lives, right? School's back in session, go take a potty break...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Well you done good, it's not CGI. It appears to be a grey blue ballon with Christmas tree flocking or icing for clouds. Shot against a black screen. Where are the stars? These fraudsters really should put more effort into these things. Maybe they realize just how gullible the public is.


lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. Thanks for proving my point for me: if something is 7 times as big and has 7 times the thrust, that would make it proportional to the smaller plane. 7 times 1/7 equals 1. So it's a one to one ratio. What uni gave you that bachelor's again? I'm bringing a class action suit against them. I've read Newton's stuff on gravity, Einstein's general theory of relativity overturned his theory, but please don't try to absorb that, who know what could happen. Plus, gravity doesn't exist, so those fools were wasting their lives, right? School's back in, go take a potty break...


Have you read Nikola Tesla's dynamic theory of gravity ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sock power!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. Thanks for proving my point for me: if something is 7 times as big and has 7 times the thrust, that would make it proportional to the smaller plane. 7 times 1/7 equals 1. So it's a one to one ratio. What uni gave you that bachelor's again? I'm bringing a class action suit against them. I've read Newton's stuff on gravity, Einstein's general theory of relativity overturned his theory, but please don't try to absorb that, who know what could happen. Plus, gravity doesn't exist, so those fools were wasting their lives, right? School's back in, go take a potty break...


Yes but you said gravity affects larger object MORE than smaller objects. That is the reason smoke doesn't get sucked down to the ground by gravity. That it affected larger objects quantitatively more than smaller objects. Otherwise we would be turned to jello by a gravity powerful enough to hold the oceans in as they bend around a 7500 mile curve of the earth. You can't have it both ways retard. I'm debunking gravity, that was our discussion yesterday where you claimed gravity acted differently on larger objects. If that were the case the 777 should have to have much more power than only 7 times the power of the object weighing only 1/7, as in the 737.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Have you read Nikola Tesla's dynamic theory of gravity ?


No, but I'd love to take a look if it's from a credible, non-biased source...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No, but I'd love to take a look if it's from a credible, non-biased source...


Telsa was ahead of his time...

these guys are not


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

I opine with Tesla on Einsteins Theory of Gravity

''Today's scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality.''




tyler.durden said:


> Awesome. Thanks for proving my point for me: if something is 7 times as big and has 7 times the thrust, that would make it proportional to the smaller plane. 7 times 1/7 equals 1. So it's a one to one ratio. What uni gave you that bachelor's again? I'm bringing a class action suit against them. I've read Newton's stuff on gravity, Einstein's general theory of relativity overturned his theory, but please don't try to absorb that, who know what could happen. Plus, gravity doesn't exist, so those fools were wasting their lives, right? School's back in session, go take a potty break...



I opine with Tesla on Einsteins Theory of Gravity

''Today's scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality.''

-Tesla

The FBI thought highly enough of Tesla to rob his notes before his body was even cold.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes but you said gravity affects larger object MORE than smaller objects.


I'll try to glow slowly here - gravity DOES affect objects with more mass more than objects with less mass. How much more depends on the extra mass. Remember the my dumbbell analogy? The 10 pound weight has twice the mass of the 5 pound weight, so it takes TWICE the force to lift it. No one said gravity is acted exponentially, which is what you seem to assume here. Gravity acts proportionally...



> That is the reason smoke doesn't get sucked down to the ground by gravity. That it affected larger objects quantitatively more than smaller objects.


This is wrong, and why you should have listened to your teacher regarding basic facts instead of plugging your ears and making up your own. Gravity does act on smoke with a good amount of force, but the ash particles are so small that they tend to float on air for a long while before they fall to the ground. In a vacuum, smoke would fall much faster. I think I may be going to fast...



> Otherwise we would be turned to jello by a gravity powerful enough to hold the oceans in as they bend around a 7500 mile curve of the earth. You can't have it both ways retard. I'm debunking gravity, that was our discussion yesterday where you claimed gravity acted differently on larger objects. If that were the case the 777 should have to have much more power than only 7 times the power of the object weighing only 1/7, as in the 737.


The oceans weigh billions of tons, you weigh dozens of pounds. Gravity is acting proportionally, as it should. If you weighed billions of tons gravity would act proportionally greater on you. You are so amusingly stupid. I'm sending you an invoice for the lessons and my time...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I opine with Tesla on Einsteins Theory of Gravity
> 
> ''Today's scientists have substituted mathematics for experiments, and they wander off through equation after equation, and eventually build a structure which has no relation to reality.''
> 
> ...


What did that fool Tesla know? He believed in gravity, the moron...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll try to glow slowly here - gravity DOES affect objects with more mass more than objects with less mass. How much more depends on the extra mass. Remember the my dumbbell analogy? The 10 pound weight has twice the mass of the 5 pound weight, so it takes TWICE the force to lift it. No one said gravity is acted exponentially, which is what you seem to assume here. Gravity acts proportionally...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So gravity is this discerning force that knows we are smaller than the oceans and larger than carbon particles. I call bullshit!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

.


Mellowman2112 said:


> ~snip~ USA would never win on the ground ,, history has shown USA never won a ground war EVER ~snip~
> 
> I do not know what to think or really say to buck guy there from looking at Every post he has made its always Jews and Racism
> all i can really say is Dude snap the fuck out of your  Repetitive ways
> i mean  its sad when your on the losing side and only got Racism to use


These folks might take issue with the bolded.








Slipup420 said:


> But back to this topic i think there is allot not being told to us as in universe our space , and earth
> 
> i dare anyone of you to purchase a telescope set it up and leave it set up to the North star
> No matter the day or night or month when ever you look into that telescope its there
> ...


 False. Polaris is offset about 45 minutes of arc from the true celestial pole. Neither of my telescopes has a sufficiently wide field to hold Polaris in the field unless I use the hugely annoying and annoyingly huge 40mm Wide-Field I bought in '84.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So gravity is this discerning force that knows we are smaller than the oceans and larger than carbon particles.


Gravity acts proportionally on everything, according to its mass...



> I call bullshit!!!


I told you that you would. You are as predictable as you are ignorant...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> What did that fool Tesla know? He believed in gravity, the moron...


Not Einsteins ''gravity''


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

http://psychcentral.com/lib/what-to-do-about-attention-seeking-kids/


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Not Einsteins ''gravity''


In your own words, please summarize the way Tesla stated that gravity works...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> .
> 
> These folks might take issue with the bolded.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm sincerely curious, Is the true celestial pole different than magnetic north? Have you ever taken photographs of the stars from the telescope? You probably need some kind of special attachment to do so. I would love to see some if you have. Really no bs. I saw some footage from one guy and what I saw I could not believe. I need footage from an independent source such as yourself.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> In your own words, please summarize the way Tesla stated that gravity works...


The man sounds insane to me. A sure proof of his genius. An intellect that dwarfs my pea brain.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

name calling, and graphic photos arent allowed people ya'll know this respect the rules or suffer what comes to your account fromit


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks, I'm sincerely curious, Is the true celestial pole different than magnetic north? Have you ever taken photographs of the stars from the telescope? You probably need some kind of special attachment to do so. I would love to see some if you have. Really no bs. I saw some footage from one guy and what I saw I could not believe. I need footage from an independent source such as yourself.


1) Yes. Celestial north is the projection of geographic north. Magnetic north is something different. Magnetic north indexes on our planet's (iron, spherical) core. The core has "weather" and that is why magnetic poles can swap ends at unpredictable intervals. (Honest. The phenomenon opened up tectonic science in the 70s. Such cool, wow.)
2) Yes. (No attachment. Eyepiece projection into a suitable digicam.) 
3) I do not have footage or stills ... that was 3 computers ago.

You might not like me as an independent source. I am, at this time, firmly in the spherical-planet camp. I could tell you a few ways to verify the sphericity of our home ... but seeing how many folks shrug that off as some sort of reptilo-Zionist conspiracy of logical perversions ... I despair. Good night.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> name calling, and graphic photos arent allowed people ya'll know this respect the rules or suffer what comes to your account fromit


 A graphic photo that I missed? PM it to meeee


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> A graphic photo that I missed? PM it to meeee


nah i dont feel like saving a photo of dead babies to my PC and PMing it to you. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2016)

sunni said:


> nah i dont feel like saving a photo of dead babies to my PC and PMing it to you. lol


 Oh that one. Saw it; don't want to again. I support that call.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2016)

budman111 said:


> how is this thread not locked anyhow @sunni


i just had a baby im preoccupied with real life


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> 1) Yes. Celestial north is the projection of geographic north. Magnetic north is something different. Magnetic north indexes on our planet's (iron, spherical) core. The core has "weather" and that is why magnetic poles can swap ends at unpredictable intervals. (Honest. The phenomenon opened up tectonic science in the 70s. Such cool, wow.)
> 2) Yes. (No attachment. Eyepiece projection into a suitable digicam.)
> 3) I do not have footage or stills ... that was 3 computers ago.
> 
> You might not like me as an independent source. I am, at this time, firmly in the spherical-planet camp. I could tell you a few ways to verify the sphericity of our home ... but seeing how many folks shrug that off as some sort of reptilo-Zionist conspiracy of logical perversions ... I despair. Good night.


Thanks for the response. If you ever dig out the telescopes and get some pics I would love to see them. I don;t think you would lie about it. The reptile thing I don;t believe that crap either. Reptilians no way haha. Thanks though. Goodnight.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 1, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> .
> 
> These folks might take issue with the bolded.
> 
> ...


Well again your believing what you been told i literally live and know lot of Inuit people i really enjoy listening to elders there the funniest fucking people around and i would believe what that people say rather then some monkey in Government or scientist , that all there carrier there goal is to get into the scientific magazine thingy
so if axis changed many times since the early Egyptians and jews etc used and poles magneti fields flipped before 160 would we call the North star south star ? 
Things i say to your theory is ok well the axis has and did change recently and the elders see it first hand 
remember it was these people not scientists that used stars , moons an the sun 

I see a difference the sun is way hotter now then it was then i mean back 50 years ago i could be naked out side all day and not a overly sun burn 
today not even 30 mins and you got sun burn you got out for 2 - 4 hrs un protected your a lobster


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 1, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Well again your believing what you been told





Slipup420 said:


> and i would believe what that people say rather then some monkey in Government or scientist


Translation: I am a hypocrite that does not believe in scientific fact.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 2, 2016)

 Science is this http://lifehacker.com/the-difference-between-a-fact-hypothesis-theory-and-1732904200
No such thing as fact in science its a theory and thats a fact


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Seriously? Why would she grab a homosexual's cock? You offend her, and you disgust me.
> 
> So it becomes plain that not only are you an
> antisemite,
> ...


 I thought you two were married. I guess whatever the fuck you want to say must be true because you said it. Go ahead and make up whatever bullshit stories you want. You three have called me half a dozen names in the past two days. I guess some people are allowed to break the rules. If you don't like me I suggest you put me on ignore and stop quoting me.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> name calling, and graphic photos arent allowed people ya'll know this respect the rules or suffer what comes to your account fromit


 I agree.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 2, 2016)

..Do people really still think the world's flat? Like, the Amish might, but I mean people who don't have an excuse to not know.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 2, 2016)

No someone that is connected to the earth that lives off the earth takes what they need and do not abuse it same thing our ancestors did they worked with earth in a partner ship of give and take ..
its just not we are realizing what we have down we rape anything we get from earth from, gold , silver minerals oil 
its being seen all over now more n more of what were doing To wild life just watched a documentary
and what the real Cause of whales Dophins beaching them self's ,,, 
You think that is natural event ??? or the axis shift magnetic poles ??? earths magnetic field effected them to beach them self's 
they Figured out the Cause Humans personally who would of thought other wise lol sad hey 
i mean whales dolphins and cousins off rely on sonar to comunicate and move in the ocean 
The under water sounds waves from whales dolphins is amazing
So for you or me when we are in a room with extremely loud music we can get up an go 

This is not the case for whales where can they go ,,
water is a good transport for sound so good that Scientists can here whales in the pacific ocean of any coast in the Atlantic ocean 
but what has man done ???
Well lets see here military ships pounding sonar for no reason Excercise these are extremely powerful ,
We have to realize most of what your wearing , and foods you eat ,,TV's etc 
On any given day there are over 50,000 ships who would of realzed these big pounding HP diesal electric engine are banging an booming the 2 monster sized props alone make stupid loud sounds 50,000 a day on them merchant routes and in them routes is where all of the beached dolphins and whales are happening Its so fucking loud that there forced to commit suicide


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 2, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> No someone that is connected to the earth that lives off the earth takes what they need and do not abuse it same thing our ancestors did they worked with earth in a partner ship of give and take ..
> its just not we are realizing what we have down we rape anything we get from earth from, gold , silver minerals oil
> its being seen all over now more n more of what were doing To wild life just watched a documentary
> and what the real Cause of whales Dophins beaching them self's ,,,
> ...


What in the actual fuck does any of those poorly written paragraphs have to do with your argument about the earth being flat, you blatherskite?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> http://psychcentral.com/lib/what-to-do-about-attention-seeking-kids/


Excellent article. Here's my fav paragraph -

When children consistently can’t get a response, they get desperate. Abandonment threatens a child’s emotional and physical survival. Lacking enough positive interaction, a child will develop negative tactics to re-engage the adults. Being scolded, nagged, reminded, and punished is far better than being ignored. By finding ways to be personally addressed by an exasperated or angry adult, the child makes sure that at least he isn’t forgotten.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I agree.


my guess is Sunni politely reminded members of forum rues like a warning personally i looked back on lots of threads appears Buck is uses racism and jews in every god dam post 
ehough you do print but you post up a meme of beheading a person or better yet a meme with go sit in the corner dumb ass is that not some form of attacking a member or really trolling i seen people banned for much less 
Not one of my posts do i insult anyone only thing i said is Buck every post he makes ends with Racism , and Holocaust same picture of trump taking a dump 
over n over Trolling this thread and pretty much every thread ,, he gets on whats wrong with these people ? Cannot hold a ADULT Conversation and simply say i have to disagree cause of this or that this is the reason why and expain ??
then this thread becomes valuable and for some might open eyes I highly doubt the earth is flat 
when we look at the moon and sun its round there fore we must be 
But i am pretty sure Government hold back valuable info they just do not want you to know and that is wrong we all pay taxes everything should be public knowledge meaning we should know if we been contacted by aliens are aliens living amoung us 

How i read Sunni's post was like a nice reminder of i am getting sick n tired of this and please don' be surprised if your one of them that get the hammer next time you log on


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Flat earth with uninterrupted plane of ice collapses into black hole.

Simple enough to prove mathematically.

Unless you don't believe in math. Or physics. Then you're just plain (plane) fucked. 

Relatively speaking, that is.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 2, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> my guess is Sunni politely reminded members of forum rues like a warning personally i looked back on lots of threads appears Buck is uses racism and jews in every god dam post
> ehough you do print but you post up a meme of beheading a person or better yet a meme with go sit in the corner dumb ass is that not some form of attacking a member or really trolling i seen people banned for much less


Is your position really so weak that you have to cry about other's posts instead of clearly stating your point, and citing references? If you respond to a "troll's" post then you are complicit in the act. What does Uncle Buck have to do with any of this anyways? He must of shredded you raw in the politics section, huh? I am going to have to go catch up...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Flat earth with uninterrupted plane of ice collapses into black hole.
> 
> Simple enough to prove mathematically.
> 
> ...


We'll never know because the south pole is protected by an army of penguins, they even have a navy.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 2, 2016)

I apologize for my bad writing although in person i am better I didnt get the chance to go to school this is all self taught , reading and writing i still use my fingers to count once in a while does that make me a bad person ???? 
i farmed 8 hrs away from any school source as a kid but i do have my grade 12 online diploma  not that i need it i owner of family farm over 600 hectares bout 200 is living soil other is chem 
0 owing i also do 500 plant mj grow in 536,000 sq feet lol again do want to be to greedy imagine 2 3 millon plants in 600 hectare grow ??? but anyways 

But again,,,, I like to thank you for trying to insult me even more.. when you do not even know me 
Some of the Dumbest people in the world are also some of the richest in the world 
how did that work out ??? 
No bodies perfect everyone had good and bad qualities.. 
but what i can say is i am self sustaining meaning all meat dairy products wheat soya sheep 
i am in control of i even make bio diesal for tractot and combine , have some solat powet just need bigger storage batteries ,,

So the answer is are you self sustaining ??? if tommorow the stores had no food or banks had no money can or will your family survive ??? if you cannot then who is the real dummy here 

Just think that hammer is getting closer to your head well done


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

^^ Justugh got himself a sock?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Justugh got himself a sock?


Lol..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 2, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> i also do 500 plant mj grow in 536,000 sq feet lol


Bullshit.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 2, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> I apologize for my bad writing although in person i am better I didnt get the chance to go to school this is all self taught , reading and writing i still use my fingers to count once in a while does that make me a bad person ????
> i farmed 8 hrs away from any school source as a kid but i do have my grade 12 online diploma  not that i need it i owner of family farm over 600 hectares bout 200 is living soil other is chem
> 0 owing i also do 500 plant mj grow in 536,000 sq feet lol again do want to be to greedy imagine 2 3 millon plants in 600 hectare grow ??? but anyways
> 
> ...


Look at that fucking post.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Look at that fucking post.


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2016)

98 pages of people legitimately arguing the world if fucking flat.

youve got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> 98 pages of people legitimately arguing the world if fucking flat.
> 
> youve got to be fucking kidding me


Welcome to Hell!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> 98 pages of people legitimately arguing the world if fucking flat.
> 
> youve got to be fucking kidding me



You alone have the power to put an end to this lunacy. Use your power wisely...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You alone have the power to put an end to this lunacy. Use your power wisely...


Seconded!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> I apologize for my bad writing although in person i am better I didnt get the chance to go to school this is all self taught , reading and writing i still use my fingers to count once in a while does that make me a bad person ????
> i farmed 8 hrs away from any school source as a kid but i do have my grade 12 online diploma  not that i need it i owner of family farm over 600 hectares bout 200 is living soil other is chem
> 0 owing i also do 500 plant mj grow in 536,000 sq feet lol again do want to be to greedy imagine 2 3 millon plants in 600 hectare grow ??? but anyways
> 
> ...


Your cool man, I just like to shit post funny shit. I'm not dogging on ya.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

It's only a matter of time before they start blaming the vegans, Sunni. No one wants to see that happen. Do the preemptive necessary. We're all behind you (not above - the Earth is too flat for that anomaly to occur).


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> It's only a matter of time before they start blaming the vegans, Sunni. No one wants to see that happen. Do the preemptive necessary. We're all behind you (not above - the Earth is too flat for that anomaly to occur).


Exactly. No one wants their child to grow up in a world where this thread is allowed to exist. Won't somebody PLEASE think of the children!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Is your position really so weak that you have to cry about other's posts instead of clearly stating your point, and citing references? If you respond to a "troll's" post then you are complicit in the act. What does Uncle Buck have to do with any of this anyways? He must of shredded you raw in the politics section, huh? I am going to have to go catch up...


How does a 4 day old, 25 post 'member' even know who Sunni is...let alone how she operates?


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## budman111 (Jun 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they have the tattoos and everything. are they lying?


No. They were at the swingers party across the street yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I thought you two were married. I guess whatever the fuck you want to say must be true because you said it. Go ahead and make up whatever bullshit stories you want. You three have called me half a dozen names in the past two days. I guess some people are allowed to break the rules. If you don't like me I suggest you put me on ignore and stop quoting me.


You were the one who went personal. Your assumptions betray you not us. You however misinterpreted the vocabulary of logical fallacy as pejorative and you personalized the debate. If you can't understand the science, the vocabulary or the rhetoric and rules of debate then you should not engage in scientific arguments.

I will continue to post as I will and ignore who I wish. I suggest if you feel my posts are ad hominem you use your report button.

PS You are the one personalizing the argument. We separate ourselves from our argument, ie our science right/wrong is not us.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You were the one who went personal. Your assumptions betray you not us. You however misinterpreted the vocabulary of logical fallacy as pejorative and you personalized the debate. If you can't understand the science, the vocabulary or the rhetoric and rules of debate then you should not engage in scientific arguments.
> 
> I will continue to post as I will and ignore who I wish. I suggest if you feel my posts are ad hominem you use your report button.


Discussion is different from debate.
What ifs, can be answered using logical leaps or philosophical like conclusions. You lot fail to understand this. It's play ground tactics that you lot employ, not proper critical thinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3697788


So you met CN's dad LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Discussion is different from debate.


You left out a third option, dialogue LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I thought you two were married. I guess whatever the fuck you want to say must be true because you said it. Go ahead and make up whatever bullshit stories you want. You three have called me half a dozen names in the past two days. I guess some people are allowed to break the rules. If you don't like me I suggest you put me on ignore and stop quoting me.


If I and a few RIU companions I know and trust answer your posts, it is a reasonable bet that you gave us something to discuss. We will discuss it using the knowledge and language of our professions and interests. . If you are not equipped to keep up that is your problem.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Discussion is different from debate.
> What ifs, can be answered using logical leaps or philosophical like conclusions. You lot fail to understand this. It's play ground tactics that you lot employ, not proper critical thinking.


Discussion and debate run best on reason. Not a one of us has scoffed at a strange idea so long as it had a chain of reason attached (or discoverable) that derived from first principles. 
The act of testing an idea to see if it survives or fails is a sort of fun so primal I cannot describe it to the incurious. I'll adapt my advice to Dr. to you: keep up or let the big dogs pull ahead. 

Protip: don't get between us and the idea we're testing. I abhor collateral casualties. But folks who step into the line between (intellectual) prey and (logical) jaw are regrettable but unavoidable. But they self-selected for the attention, and then take it personally when it usually is not.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You left out a third option, dialogue LOL


 Shit so did I! Let's discourse ...


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Shit so did I! Let's discourse ...


Or spout diatribe?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Discussion and debate run best on reason. Not a one of us has scoffed at a strange idea so long as it had a chain of reason attached (or discoverable) that derived from first principles.
> The act of testing an idea to see if it survives or fails is a sort of fun so primal I cannot describe it to the incurious. I'll adapt my advice to Dr. to you: keep up or let the big dogs pull ahead.
> 
> Protip: don't get between us and the idea we're testing. I abhor collateral casualties. But folks who step into the line between (intellectual) prey and (logical) jaw are regrettable but unavoidable. But they self-selected for the attention, and then take it personally when it usually is not.


Tautological self stroking.


















*Jk*


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


Is there an irony to the misuse of "it's" in the above image?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Is there an irony to the misuse of "it's" in the above image?


good eye!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Or spout diatribe?


that's my department, however rare it may be (hopefully).


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Welcome to Hell!


Why do wish to censor free thought and discussion Tyler?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why do wish to censor free thought and discussion Tyler?


"Thought?" Debatable..


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3697788


"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." - Aristotle


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." - Aristotle



Believe me, we've been entertained to no apparent end.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> "It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it." - Aristotle


"It's the mark of a half-wit to cling to a thought in the face of overwhelming scientific counterevidence." - SunnyJim


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Is there an irony to the misuse of "it's" in the above image?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Funny posts!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


>


 Sancho, my armor!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3697788


I noticed people see to get real passionate about this subject for some reason. There must be something to it or why else would people get so embroiled.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> "It's the mark of a half-wit to cling to a thought in the face of overwhelming scientific counterevidence." - SunnyJim


Once you realize that NASA is committing fraud on a grand scale, there really is no ''scientific'' evidence to prove the earth's rotundity.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

https://xkcd.com/556/

Alternative Energy Revolution


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Once you realize that NASA is committing fraud on a grand scale, there really is no ''scientific'' evidence to prove the earth's rotundity.



Except for all the scientific contributions prior to NASA...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I noticed people see to get real passionate about this subject for some reason. There must be something to it or why else would people get so embroiled.


I get decidedly dispassionate about about people trying to spread stupid ideas which have no basis in fact.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> "It's the mark of a half-wit to cling to a thought in the face of overwhelming scientific counterevidence." - SunnyJim


I would say that qualifies as name calling.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I get decidedly dispassionate about about people trying to spread stupid ideas which have no basis in fact.


Prove that there is no basis in fact with evidence please.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I would say that qualifies as name calling.


You'd be wrong to say that, too.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Except for all the scientific contributions prior to NASA...


Such as?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Prove that there is no basis in fact with evidence please.


The burden of proof to counter the widely accepted notion that the Earth is 'round' falls on you, not us.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You'd be wrong to say that, too.


*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling. *
*\
\That was a very rude post, please substantiate your position with evidence not ad hominem attacks. *


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The burden of proof to counter the widely accepted notion that the Earth is 'round' falls on you, not us.


Fine, I have presented many persuasive arguments, please debunk one of them in a post in a civil manner. Thank you.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.
> \
> \That was a very rude post, please substantiate your position with evidence not ad hominem attacks. *


Very good. Who did I name-call?



Mellowman2112 said:


> Fine, I have presented many persuasive arguments, please debunk one of them in a post in a civil manner. Thank you.


Add each of your arguments to the Google search bar one after the other, and append the word "debunked" to them.

Please.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

@ Sunny Jim I'm not the type to go whining to admin so no worries. I'm sure it was you who reported the photo I put up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.
> \
> \That was a very rude post, please substantiate your position with evidence not ad hominem attacks. *


You, yourself, have committed that violation multiple times in this thread alone. And no, I won't show you so you can delete them


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Such as?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eratosthenes

Circa 200BC


Illustration showing a portion of the globe showing a part of the African continent. The sunbeams shown as two rays hitting the ground at Syene and Alexandria. Angle of sunbeam and the gnomons (vertical sticks) is shown at Alexandria, which allowed Eratosthenes' estimates of radius and circumference of Earth.


Eratosthenes calculated the circumference of the Earth without leaving Egypt. He knew that at local noon on the summer solstice in Syene(modern Aswan, Egypt), the Sun was directly overhead. He knew this because the shadow of someone looking down a deep well at that time in Syene blocked the reflection of the Sun on the water. He measured the Sun's angle of elevation at noon on the same day in Alexandria. The method of measurement was to make a scale drawing of that triangle which included a right angle between a vertical rod and its shadow. This turned out to be 1/50th of a circle. Taking the Earth as spherical, and knowing both the distance and direction of Syene, he concluded that the Earth's circumference was fifty times that distance.

His knowledge of the size of Egypt was founded on the work of many generations ofsurveying trips. Pharaonic bookkeepers gave a distance between Syene and Alexandria of 5,000 stadia (a figure that was checked yearly).[16] Some say that the distance was corroborated by inquiring about the time that it took to travel from Syene to Alexandria by camel. Carl Sagan says that Eratosthenespaid a man to walk and measure the distance. Some claim Eratosthenes used the Olympic stade of 176.4 m, which would imply a circumference of 44,100 km, an error of 10%,[16] but the 184.8 m Italian stade became (300 years later) the most commonly accepted value for the length of the stade,[16]which implies a circumference of 46,100 km, an error of 15%.[16] It was unlikely, even accounting for his extremely primitive measuring tools, that Eratosthenes could have calculated an accurate measurement for the circumference of the Earth for three important assumptions he made (none of which are perfectly accurate):[17][16]


That the distance between Alexandria and Syene was 5000 stades,
That the Earth was a perfect sphere.
Eratosthenes later rounded the result to a final value of 700 stadia per degree, which implies a circumference of 252,000 stadia, likely for reasons of calculation simplicity as the larger number is evenly divisible by 60.[16]Repeating Eratosthenes' calculation with more accurate data, the result is 40,074 km, which is 66 km different (0.16 %) from the currently accepted polar circumference of the Earth.[17]

Seventeen hundred years after Eratosthenes' death, while Christopher Columbus studied what Eratosthenes had written about the size of the Earth, he chose to believe, based on a map by Toscanelli, that the Earth's circumference was one-third smaller. Had Columbus set sail knowing that Eratosthenes' larger circumference value was more accurate, he would have known that the place that he made landfall was not Asia, but rather a New World.[18]


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @ Sunny Jim I'm not the type to go whining to admin so no worries. I'm sure it was you who reported the photo I put up.


Whining to the admins about what?

What photo?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @ Sunny Jim I'm not the type to go whining to admin so no worries. I'm sure it was you who reported the photo I put up.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is one for you, please explain why the sun's light appears localized at 15:25 of this video.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You, yourself, have committed that violation multiple times in this thread alone. And no, I won't show you so you can delete them


Yes, only after repeatedly being attacked with names first and only at those who did so first. Go check the record.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

So whats the point of it all? Who are the ones trying to fool us and why are they attempting? So if we all believe the world is round but its really flat, who stands to gain anything from this conspiracy theory? Just to point the finger and lol? smh gtfo here with this bullshit man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, only after repeatedly being attacked with names first and only at those who did so first. Go check the record.


I don't have to, unlike you I'm not interested in minutia and splitting hairs. You called Jim out and threw rules around when you have violated them. Period. Not interested in any justification or rationalization. You broke the rules.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> So whats the point of it all? Who are the ones trying to fool us and why are they attempting? So if we all believe the world is round but its really flat, who stands to gain anything from this conspiracy theory? Just to point the finger and lol? smh gtfo here with this bullshit man.


You got post 2001 in this odyssey.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is one for you, please explain why the sun's light appears localized at 15:25 of this video.


What you all share in common is the pointed questions without supporting mathematical evidence, and only serves to demonstrate your blatant lack of scientific understanding.

Where is the actual data to support these claims? All I'm reading/hearing is questions like "why do the stars move this way, or why does the Sun move that way, or how would I be able to see this object from this distance? ..." Followed by "this YouTube video 100% proves that ..." 

Here's a question for your questions: how many NASA employees (just one of the many space agencies in the world) are there currently on the payroll, and what proportion [of them] would you suggest knows the work and calculations they're doing at their desks on the daily are fraudulent and 'unscientific'?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eratosthenes
> 
> Circa 200BC
> 
> ...


Thanks for contributing in a positive manner. Eratosthenes's math works just as good in the flat earth model if the sun were 3000 miles away. Light shining down makes a shadow. We all know that. 


Got anything else?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't have to, unlike you I'm not interested in minutia and splitting hairs. You called Jim out and threw rules around when you have violated them. Period. Not interested in any justification or rationalization. You broke the rules.


That's fine. Do you have any proofs of a round or flat earth to provide today?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for contributing in a positive manner. Eratosthenes's math works just as good in the flat earth model if the sun were 3000 miles away. Light shining down makes a shadow. We all know that. View attachment 3697925
> 
> 
> Got anything else?



"Eratosthenes's math works just as good in the flat earth model if the sun were 3000 miles away. " 

Prove it. Show your work please!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Nope. And you have no authority around here to tell me to leave.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, I think it was c2g who called it some pages back. To disprove the Earth is flat and at the center of the universe with the Sun revolving around it goes against certain faiths. 

No amount of science can challenge the faith of a fundamentalist.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Unfortunately, I think it was c2g who called it some pages back. To disprove the Earth is flat and at the center of the universe with the Sun revolving around it goes against certain faiths.
> 
> No amount of science can challenge the faith of a fundamentalist.


He's not remotely trying to understand. He's given examples and flat out ignores them, goes on to another twist, then later he posts another pic and sez it disproves an earlier point; without showing proof. He's here to merely argue and does not demonstrate good faith


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> "Eratosthenes's math works just as good in the flat earth model if the sun were 3000 miles away. "
> 
> Prove it. Show your work please!


This guy explains if quite well.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Unfortunately, I think it was c2g who called it some pages back. To disprove the Earth is flat and at the center of the universe with the Sun revolving around it goes against certain faiths.
> 
> No amount of science can challenge the faith of a fundamentalist.


You explained your religion of scientism quite well, thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> "Eratosthenes's math works just as good in the flat earth model if the sun were 3000 miles away. "
> 
> Prove it. Show your work please!


 Most of the oh-wow flat earth "proofs" go "poof" when one realizes that the phenomena being discussed are the consequence of the properties of a triangle.

If your interlocutor and you do not agree on the rudiments, like plane geometry, all effort at having a discussion is wasted. 

need "Bro do you even triangle" meme


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Most of the oh-wow flat earth "proofs" go "poof" when one realizes that the phenomena being discussed are the consequence of the properties of a triangle.
> 
> If your interlocutor and you do not agree on the rudiments, like plane geometry, all effort at having a discussion is wasted.
> 
> need "Bro do you even triangle" meme


Awesome idea. I'm on board.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> So whats the point of it all? Who are the ones trying to fool us and why are they attempting? So if we all believe the world is round but its really flat, who stands to gain anything from this conspiracy theory? Just to point the finger and lol? smh gtfo here with this bullshit man.


What if, I'll call them The Authority, who own the banks that own all the media and text book companies and scholarly magazines and positions of power at Universities were a Satanic power and wanted to hide the fact that God exists? Nothing easier than sticking a globe in every classroom and insisting everyday in their newspapers, textbooks that the earth is round. With the advent of Television the NASA fraud became possible. Because if people know the earth is flat the logical conclusion is that there is a God. There are buildings in the world today that took centuries to build. So, it is not so far fetched for a nefarious plan of this magnitude to stretch out over 500 years. You may be an atheist I don't know but rest assured that The Authority believes in their god Satin who they worship on Saturday and knows God exists. That would be their motive.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What if, I'll call them The Authority, who own the banks that own all the media and text book companies and scholarly magazines and positions of power at Universities were a Satanic power and wanted to hide the fact that God exists? Nothing easier than sticking a globe in every classroom and insisting everyday in their newspapers, textbooks that the earth is round. With the advent of Television the NASA fraud became possible. Because if people know the earth is flat the logical conclusion is that there is a God. There are buildings in the world today that took centuries to build. So, it is not so far fetched for a nefarious plan of this magnitude to stretch out over 500 years. You may be an atheist I don't know but rest assured that The Authority believes in their god Satin who they worship on Saturday and knows God exists. That would be their motive.


Wow.... You're really fucked in the head man.



Hard core atheist here.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What if, I'll call them The Authority, who own the banks that own all the media and text book companies and scholarly magazines and positions of power at Universities were a Satanic power and wanted to hide the fact that God exists? Nothing easier than sticking a globe in every classroom and insisting everyday in their newspapers, textbooks that the earth is round. With the advent of Television the NASA fraud became possible. Because if people know the earth is flat the logical conclusion is that there is a God. There are buildings in the world today that took centuries to build. So, it is not so far fetched for a nefarious plan of this magnitude to stretch out over 500 years. You may be an atheist I don't know but rest assured that The Authority believes in their god Satin who they worship on Saturday and knows God exists. That would be their motive.


The great thing about science is that it can be tested, even by you. That you lack the knowledge to understand what it is you're trying to/incapable of testing doesn't negate the principle. Every scientist on the planet would have to be a co-conspirator in this Satanic cult you're describing.

Also, I thought Jews owned everything. Now all Jews are Satanists? So full of wow.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wow.... You're really fucked in the head man.


Yep


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Awesome idea. I'm on board.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697941


I'm not fond of the triangle due to it's esoteric overtones. But yes here ya go

You have probably noticed that the rays of the sun spread out at angles, if the sunlight were coming from 93 million miles away the suns rays would be straight lines. Here is the math proving the Sun's distance using Pithagoreus's own petard to hang him with.


 
On March 21-22 the sun is directly overhead at the equator and appears
45 degrees above the horizon at 45 degrees north and south latitude. As
the angle of sun above the earth at the equator is 90 degrees while it is
45 degrees at 45 degrees north or south latitude, it follows that the angle
at the sun between the vertical from the horizon and the line from the
observers at 45 degrees north and south must also be 45 degrees. The result
is two right angled triangles with legs of equal length. The distance between
the equator and the points at 45 degrees north or south is approximately 3,000
miles. Ergo, the sun would be an equal distance above the equator.

Using the values 50 degrees and 60 degrees as measured on the trip, with
b=1000 miles, we find that h is approximately 2000 miles. This relatively close
sun would have been quite plausible to the ancients.

Continuing the calculation, we find that a is approximately 2400 miles and the two
distances R1 and R2 are approximately 3000 and 3900 miles, respectively. -Thomas Winship

Notice the localized hotspot from the sun? This is not possible from a sun that's 93 million miles away.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The great thing about science is that it can be tested, even by you. That you lack the knowledge to understand what it is you're trying to/incapable of testing doesn't negate the principle. Every scientist on the planet would have to be a co-conspirator in this Satanic cult you're describing.
> 
> Also, I thought Jews owned everything. Now all Jews are Satanists? So full of wow.


Did I say Jews were satanist?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Saturnal satanists worship their god on Saturday. Does that clarify t hings for you?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

The nuthouse has open enrollment on Saturday. Does that clarify things for you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

@ sunny Jim, The nice Jewish man who wrote this article thinks so though

http://www.henrymakow.com/lucifers_chosen_people.html


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Did I say Jews were satanist?


Yes:



Mellowman2112 said:


> If you bother checking you will find that the stock ownership is majority owned by banks and other large corporate entities, like Goldman sacks--CEO Lloyd Blankfein--Jew
> 
> The star of David is clearly a hexagram as in HEX as in black magic. The star of Rimfan ie Lucifer. Convert? Sorry no thanks.


And again, by referring to 'the Authority':



Mellowman2112 said:


> What if, I'll call them The Authority, who own the banks that own all the media and text book companies and scholarly magazines and positions of power at Universities were a Satanic power and wanted to hide the fact that God exists? ... You may be an atheist I don't know but rest assured that The Authority believes in their god Satin who they worship on Saturday and knows God exists. That would be their motive.


I get it, you're a fundamentalist Christian. I don't swim in that soup.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sammy Davis Jr. was a Satanist and a Jew in his own words. In his autobiography he states he got laid a lot with the satanism thing.
He also stated, ''nobody has it worse than a black Jew comedian or something to that effect.''


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sammy Davis Jr. was a Satanist and a Jew in his own words. In his autobiography he states he got laid a lot with the satanism thing.
> He also stated, ''nobody has it worse than a black Jew comedian or something to that effect.''


So because you assert one Jew might be a Satanist, all Jews are Satanists? That is the definition of bigotry, dude.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

The Nice Henry Macow guy figured things out. I hope you do too. Some soups are hotter than others.


SunnyJim said:


> Yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

The dude's handing out insanity like candy from his pocket


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So because you assert one Jew might be a Satanist, all Jews are Satanists? That is the definition of bigotry, dude.


So the holy man, teacher, Rabbi in the photo is giving the hook em horns sign right? He is at an A&M game. Yup, sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Flat earth discussion, now Jew and Black baiting; cuz it's all related. SMH. You hunt for offbeat threads to use as vehicles to spew your noxious beliefs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So because you assert one Jew might be a Satanist, all Jews are Satanists? That is the definition of bigotry, dude.


If someone posts a pic of some insane white dude, this guy will say its just one guy outta 3 billion, not representative


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So the holy man, teacher, Rabbi in the photo is giving the hook em horns sign right? He is at an A&M game. Yup, sure.


Again, the hate speech from one person isn't representative on an entire race, religion, gender, creed, ...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @ sunny Jim, The nice Jewish man who wrote this article thinks so though
> 
> http://www.henrymakow.com/lucifers_chosen_people.html
> 
> View attachment 3697956


wow thats a really solid source for facts.. its almost as interesting as this other story he has on there
http://www.henrymakow.com/001421.html

dude theres just straight up evil people in every religion/race .. some people are just wicked. you pick a couple people from one religion and decide to hate everyone? thanks for trying.. pack up your desk before you leave.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wow.... You're really fucked in the head man.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard core atheist here.


That's cool I respect your beliefs.

Imagine that you traveled to Antarctica on an expdition and bumped into the edge of a dome covering the earth. Would you still be an atheist after that experience?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

You're insane. Just sayin


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> If someone posts a pic of some insane white dude, this guy will say its just one guy outta 3 billion, not representative


He's probably white. We know he's a fundamentalist Christian. I wonder if he identifies with Dylann Roof in the same way he accuses all Jews of identifying with Sammy Davis Jr 'the Satanist'..


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's cool I respect your beliefs.
> 
> Imagine that you traveled to Antarctica on an expdition and bumped into the edge of a dome covering the earth. Would you still be an atheist after that experience?


Take me to the dome and I'll start believing.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Again, the hate speech from one person isn't representative on an entire race, religion, gender, creed, ...


Funny, yesterday you insisted Judaism was a religion, and now it's all of the above. I mentioned that is was either or whatever was more convenient at the time. One day it''s a religion and the next a race. Remember that conversation? Do you want me to dig it out and show what you said?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Funny, yesterday you insisted Judaism was a religion, and now it's all of the above. I mentioned that is was either or whatever was more convenient at the time. One day it''s a religion and the next a race. Remember that conversation? Do you want me to dig it out and show what you said?


What? 

Dig out the part where I said Jews were a race.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's cool I respect your beliefs.
> 
> Imagine that you traveled to Antarctica on an expdition and bumped into the edge of a dome covering the earth. Would you still be an atheist after that experience?


Yes

What if we find alien life? Would you still believe in god?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's cool I respect your beliefs.
> 
> Imagine that you traveled to Antarctica on an expdition and bumped into the edge of a dome covering the earth. Would you still be an atheist after that experience?


wait.. now you think we are under a dome?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Take me to the dome and I'll start believing.


You identify as Jewish based on your avatar and insist it is a religion. So, your holy book says in Genesis that there is a''firmament covering the earth'' A DOME

To bad your religion got co opted along the way man, you guys were doing good for awhile. 



In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.

2And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness _was_upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters.

3And God said, Let there be light: and there was light.

4And God saw the light, that _it was_ good: and God divided the light from the darkness.

5And God called the light Day, and the darkness he called Night. And the evening and the morning were the first day.

6And God said, Let there be a firmament in the midst of the waters, and let it divide the waters from the waters.

7And God made the firmament, and divided the waters which_were_ under the firmament from the waters which _were_ above the firmament: and it was so.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's cool I respect your beliefs.
> 
> Imagine that you traveled to Antarctica on an expdition and bumped into the edge of a dome covering the earth. Would you still be an atheist after that experience?


Our world only has one side??? 

Money says otherwise.

Hmm, cheap land AND Oil right under our feet. I claim the bottom for the USA!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yes
> 
> What if we find alien life? Would you still believe in god?


Yes, Because maybe the aliens are god's creation. If they say they came from outer space I'd call bullshit haha.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd also like to know how the flat earth folks explain our molten core and our magnetic field? Northern lights?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Our world only has one side???
> 
> Money says otherwise.
> 
> Hmm, cheap land AND Oil right under our feet. I claim the bottom for the USA!


That's an intriguing point, Admiral byrd said the Antarctic is loaded with natural resources. Why are we not fighting over it?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You identify as Jewish based on your avatar and insist it is a religion. So, your holy book says ...


And if my avatar was a photo of a can of coke, would I identify as soda?

And based on yours, do you identify as a male exotic dancer? If so, show us your moves.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'd also like to know how the flat earth folks explain our molten core and our magnetic field? Northern lights?


ive already pretty much asked this.. he tip toed around it and posted a youtube video i think


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> And if my avatar was a photo of a can of coke, would I identify as soda?


not just any soda.. a very fine cola indeed


----------



## see4 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd like to say, "bulbous erection". Am I allowed to say that here? "Bulbous erection".

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'd also like to know how the flat earth folks explain our molten core and our magnetic field? Northern lights?


I put a uv light in my turtles terrarium to keep him warm.=molten lava.

Man has only drilled down 8 miles, so isn't only an assumption that there is a molten core?

The only magnetic field I am aware of is the highly magnetic north pole. Have you ever pulled out a compass and had it point south?
A compass would not work if there were two magnetic poles right?

Northern lights only happen in the north right?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Fun way to pass an afternoon- argue with a post


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You identify as Jewish based on your avatar and insist it is a religion. So, your holy book says in Genesis that there is a''firmament covering the earth'' A DOME
> 
> To bad your religion got co opted along the way man, you guys were doing good for awhile.
> 
> ...


should of known you were a bible bumper.. im an athiest, but my question is.. how is satan the bad guy IF he tortures all the bad people for eternity and how is god the good guy if he lets those bad guys live full lives. do you really believe a virgin got pregnant by a spirit?.. where i can i find a knowledge apple?.. can snakes still talk? do you really believe the earth is only 6000 years old?.. did you really pass 3rd grade?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I put a uv light in my turtles terrarium to keep him warm.=molten lava.
> 
> Man has only drilled down 8 miles, so isn't only an assumption that there is a molten core?
> 
> ...


Wrong, it's called Aurora Australis(southern lights)


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I put a uv light in my turtles terrarium to keep him warm.=molten lava.
> 
> Man has only drilled down 8 miles, so isn't only an assumption that there is a molten core?
> 
> ...


hey dummy.. geo thermal heat.. explain it!.. go!


see4 said:


> I'd like to say, "bulbous erection". Am I allowed to say that here? "Bulbous erection".
> 
> Thank you for your time.


that was an excellent announcement, a+


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wrong, it's called Aurora Australis(southern lights)


So maybe the lights are an electrical discharge, and we are sitting on a giant capacitor. And lightning is when it discharges along with northern lights. Just a thought.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

After seeing this, I'm jumping tracks!
 
I now believe Earth is flat! Fuck all of you round Earth dummies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I put a uv light in my turtles terrarium to keep him warm.=molten lava.
> 
> Man has only drilled down 8 miles, so isn't only an assumption that there is a molten core?
> 
> ...


Yes, hence the reference northern(aurora borealis). There are also the Southern lights( aurora australis) that happen only in the south


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So maybe the lights are an electrical discharge, and we are sitting on a giant capacitor. And lightning is when it discharges along with northern lights. Just a thought.


what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Our world only has one side???
> 
> Money says otherwise.
> 
> Hmm, cheap land AND Oil right under our feet. I claim the bottom for the USA!


 Wanna blow some minds? Point out that in Australia, it's winter now.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

We are asked to believe that we have a molten core. For 2 billion years it hasn't cooled off. I call bullshit. We know things cool off after a time. 2 billion years is way to long to be molten still.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So maybe the lights are an electrical discharge, and we are sitting on a giant capacitor. And lightning is when it discharges along with northern lights. Just a thought.


Wrong again man. It's due to solar winds


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Wanna blow some minds? Point out that in Australia, it's winter now.


but the sign says austria


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We are asked to believe that we have a molten core. For 2 billion years it hasn't cooled off. I call bullshit. We know things cool off after a time. 2 billion years is way to long to be molten still.


Damn man, go read a book dude. Ever heard of friction?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So maybe the lights are an electrical discharge, and we are sitting on a giant capacitor. And lightning is when it discharges along with northern lights. Just a thought.


Tesla said something to that effect. He is widely recognized as a genius.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn man, go read a book dude. Ever heard of friction?


All his books are from the friction section ... and not even science friction ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

You do know that your precious Admiral Byrd also believed the earth was hollow and that alien lifeforms live there, correct?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We are asked to believe that we have a molten core. For 2 billion years it hasn't cooled off. I call bullshit. We know things cool off after a time. 2 billion years is way to long to be molten still.


This is the extent of the data. 

"I don't understand..." isn't a scientific argument.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that your precious Admiral Byrd also believed the earth was hollow and that alien lifeforms live there, correct?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We are asked to believe that we have a molten core. For 2 billion years it hasn't cooled off. I call bullshit. We know things cool off after a time. 2 billion years is way to long to be molten still.


Uh oh. Ok, I'll do it: radio-isotopes


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Wanna blow some minds? Point out that in Australia, it's winter now.


Austria?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn man, go read a book dude. Ever heard of friction?


This may interest you, you seem open minded.

Check out at 15:25 of the video, notice how the light dims locally?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3697989


That's a psy op, he had to undue what he came out and said, so making him sound batshit crazy does the trick quite nicely.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh oh. Ok, I'll do it: radio-isotopes


Like ... these?

~edit~ my bad. These are radio isotopes, not the same thing at all.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn man, go read a book dude. Ever heard of friction?


I understand your theory. if the earth were round it is plausible.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a psy op, he had to undue what he came out and said, so making him sound batshit crazy does the trick quite nicely.


Your post is a p(us)sy op and he ain't falling for it if I know him.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Like ... these?
> 
> ~edit~ my bad. These are radio isotopes, not the same thing at all.


Yep, the hollow earth is packed with them things; also all the old Commodore 64s are there too


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, the hollow earth is packed with them things; also all the old Commodore 64s are there too


 Those fuckers ran hot enough.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

I grasp it fine I am just calling bs on it. that our universe if blasting through the multiverse at 4 million plus miles an hour is total hogwash. That from nothing came everything in a big bang. I call bullshit. that we came from green goo then one celled creatures etc etc etc then monkeys lol I call bullshit


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Although the monkey thing would explain all the poo flinging in this thread.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I grasp it fine I am just calling bs on it. that our universe if blasting through the multiverse at 4 million plus miles an hour is total hogwash. That from nothing came everything in a big bang. I call bullshit. that we came from green goo then one celled creatures etc etc etc then monkeys lol I call bullshit


Yea some ghost floating in space snapped his fingers and said let there be light. That's how it all happened, right? 


Because that is a way better explanation


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I grasp it fine I am just calling bs on it. that our universe if blasting through the multiverse at 4 million plus miles an hour is total hogwash. That from nothing came everything in a big bang. I call bullshit. that we came from green goo then one celled creatures etc etc etc then monkeys lol I call bullshit


Call bullshit all you want, don't make you correct and makes a lot more sense than your narcissistic old white sky god with a gross personality disorder creating everything


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wrong again man. It's due to solar winds
> View attachment 3697987


Ok, that's probably it. Maybe solar winds from our local sun. 3000 miles local sun.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

I call bullshit.
I don't understand.
I need my diaper changed.
I'm late for therapy.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

So, do you all believe that when you croak that's it. Darkness. Poof nada?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, do you all believe that when you croak that's it. Darkness. Poof nada?


I do. I surely don't believe I'll have an immediate court date facing eternity in an Auschwitz, esp since I don't have a new suit


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea some ghost floating in space snapped his fingers and said let there be light. That's how it all happened, right?
> 
> 
> Because that is a way better explanation


If the round theory experiments don't work, in science we are supposed to think of an alternate theory and do repeatable experiments to prove the theory. We know that if we hover over the ground at ten thousand feet in New York, Paris does not come revolving around to meet us as it should on a ball earth that is revolving. 

to the contrary flight times coming and going from Paris are the same each way. This is impossible on a ball earth that is revolving at around 750 miles an hour at those latitudes.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I do. I surely don't believe I'll have an immediate court date facing eternity in an Auschwitz, esp since I don't have a new suit


Thanks for chiming in on that. I think the soul is eternal myself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If the round theory experiments don't work, in science we are supposed to think of an alternate theory and do repeatable experiments to prove the theory. We know that if we hover over the ground at ten thousand feet in New York, Paris does not come revolving around to meet us as it should on a ball earth that is revolving.
> 
> to the contrary flight times coming and going from Paris are the same each way. This is impossible on a ball earth that is revolving at around 750 miles an hour at those latitudes.


Geosynchronous satellites, watch him ignore this


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea some ghost floating in space snapped his fingers and said let there be light. That's how it all happened, right?
> 
> 
> Because that is a way better explanation


Aren't you sort of doing the same thing when you 3d print something? Flipping a switch or snapping fingers, same thing.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Geosynchronous satellites, watch him ignore this



Please elucidate, I fail to see your point.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Aren't you sort of doing the same thing when you 3d print something? Flipping a switch or snapping fingers, same thing.


assuming we sucker for false equivalencies


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, do you all believe that when you croak that's it. Darkness. Poof nada?


I've always thought that people who think like this, think too highly of themselves. Like you're worth more than just darkness, you deserve eternity! God dammit! Ever lasting life up in this bitch! 

Me, I'm just another brick in the wall. When the lights go out, that's it man. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please elucidate, I fail to see your point.


Nope, I'm going to play the same game as you. Do your own fucking homework


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

OH! You're a fundie! I get it now, you have to promote inane ideas and reject reality in order to preserve your faith. I know you guys, I feel better now...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please elucidate, I fail to see your point.


Lol it means they are traveling at the same speed as earth. in sync like your favorite band.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've always thought that people who think like this, think too highly of themselves. Like you're worth more than just darkness, you deserve eternity! God dammit! Ever lasting life up in this bitch!
> 
> Me, I'm just another brick in the wall. When the lights go out, that's it man. I'm ok with that.


hes just afraid to admit that when its over, its over




ps.. got me a bottle of makers mark and a case of yeungling. see you on tiny chat tonight


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol it means the are traveling at the same speed as earth. in sync like your favorite band.


LOL


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've always thought that people who think like this, think too highly of themselves. Like you're worth more than just darkness, you deserve eternity! God dammit! Ever lasting life up in this bitch!
> 
> Me, I'm just another brick in the wall. When the lights go out, that's it man. I'm ok with that.


Come on man, the Great Lebowski is not worth eternal life? That's depressing man.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol it means they are traveling at the same speed as earth. in sync like your favorite band.


Ok, if satellites exist it should be no problem for you to whip out a real photo of one. There should be thousands of them on the web.
Lets see one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, if satellites exist it should be no problem for you to whip out a real photo of one. There should be thousands of them on the web.
> Lets see one.


No, you'll just deny it as you have. You do it


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Come on man, the Great Lebowski is not worth eternal life? That's depressing man.


You are a frightened child. You do know that god hates your sexuality, right? I'd pick a different team... quickly...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, if satellites exist it should be no problem for you to whip out a real photo of one. There should be thousands of them on the web.
> Lets see one.


do you think they'd make another satellite to follow the 1st one around just to take pics?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, if satellites exist it should be no problem for you to whip out a real photo of one. There should be thousands of them on the web.
> Lets see one.


Again, you think too highly of yourself and your god. So you really think all of this is to fool people just because god and satan are playing a lil game of "who can get the most souls"?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Again, you think too highly of yourself and your god. So you really think all of this is to fool people just because god and satan are playing a lil game of "who can get the most souls"?


they trade em like baseball cards


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Come on man, the Great Lebowski is not worth eternal life? That's depressing man.


What makes you think god will appreciate your desire for the Big Lebowski? It takes your attention away from his attention whoring


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they trade em like baseball cards


who has Babe Ruth's 60 homer card?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You were the one who went personal. Your assumptions betray you not us. You however misinterpreted the vocabulary of logical fallacy as pejorative and you personalized the debate. If you can't understand the science, the vocabulary or the rhetoric and rules of debate then you should not engage in scientific arguments.
> 
> I will continue to post as I will and ignore who I wish. I suggest if you feel my posts are ad hominem you use your report button.
> 
> PS You are the one personalizing the argument. We separate ourselves from our argument, ie our science right/wrong is not us.


Sorry for joking about you grabbing cannabineers dick, Like I said I thought you two were married. Ive been nice to you guys from day one and you in turn spout off hateful shit because I posted in a thread that you don't don't even agree with. If I offend you put me on ignore.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What makes you think god will appreciate your desire for the Big Lebowski? It takes your attention away from his attention whoring


You know thats the only reason football is on Sundays. Satan made up football, simple as that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't know the particulars. I just know I prayed to Jesus for proof he exists. He proved it to me beyond a shadow of a doubt.
So why don't you try an experiment. Pray to Jesus for proof he exists. See what happens. What do you have to lose?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> who has Babe Ruth's 60 homer card?


obviously satan along with robert johnsons.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

Science? Fuck that. Talking snakes and zombie messiahs? Cool beans...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This guy explains if quite well.



LOL

You showed a video that roughly calculated the radius of the spherical earth, assuming it's completely spherical, and using the numbers that eratosthenes came up with.

Math. It's amazing innit?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You know thats the only reason football is on Sundays. Satan made up football, simple as that.


I don;t know about that but, if you watched the last superbowl and still believe the high level games are not rigged then you are not very observant.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know the particulars. I just know I prayed to Jesus for proof he exists. He proved it to me beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> So why don't you try an experiment. Pray to Jesus for proof he exists. See what happens. What do you have to lose?


how come you stopped responding to me.. did i hurt your feelers?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know the particulars. I just know I prayed to Jesus for proof he exists. He proved it to me beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> So why don't you try an experiment. Pray to Jesus for proof he exists. See what happens. What do you have to lose?


LOL!!! His dad is gonna be angry that you like cock...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> LOL
> 
> You showed a video that roughly calculated the radius of the spherical earth, assuming it's completely spherical, and using the numbers that eratosthenes came up with.
> 
> Math. It's amazing innit?


Yes eratosthenes made an assumption that the earth is round, this is a flat earth thread.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> do you think they'd make another satellite to follow the 1st one around just to take pics?


That there is the best answer to that point that I have ever heard. You, sir, win the internet.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL!!! His dad is gonna be angry that you like cock...


Nah, I was made this way so I don't believe that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know the particulars. I just know I prayed to Jesus for proof he exists. He proved it to me beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> So why don't you try an experiment. Pray to Jesus for proof he exists. See what happens. What do you have to lose?


I've learned that I've had enough to drink when I begin to converse with the voices in my head


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes eratosthenes made an *assumption* that the earth is round, this is a flat earth thread.


yup


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That there is the best answer to that point that I have ever heard. You, sir, win the internet.


did i win nudes?.. i hope i won nudes


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That there is the best answer to that point that I have ever heard. You, sir, win the internet.


There are supposedly 3000 to 7000 of them up there, it shouldnt be that big of a feat.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know the particulars. I just know I prayed to Jesus for proof he exists. He proved it to me beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> So why don't you try an experiment. Pray to Jesus for proof he exists. See what happens. What do you have to lose?


Nah, I tried that once. I asked god for a bigger dick. Now I have a vagina! It's cool though, these days I just jam out to goodbye horses all day long. I stare in the mirror and ask myself "would you fuck me?"


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes eratosthenes made an assumption that the earth is round, this is a flat earth thread.


You are demonstrating that you are unable to learn. We've been through this, read the thread's title AGAIN. It is asking a question, not making a statement. With reading comprehension like this, is it any wonder you've had trouble with education?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nah, I was made this way so I don't believe that.



Leviticus 18:22, "You shall not lie with a male as one lies with a female; it is an abomination."1
Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."
1 Corinthians 6:9-10, "Or do you not know that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals, 10 nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, shall inherit the kingdom of God."
Romans 1:26-28, "For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is unnatural, 27 and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing indecent acts and receiving in their own persons the due penalty of their error. 28 And just as they did not see fit to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper." 
if you actually read the bible.. youd know your "god" is not the most compassionate person


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know the particulars. I just know I prayed to Jesus for proof he exists. He proved it to me beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> So why don't you try an experiment. Pray to Jesus for proof he exists. See what happens. What do you have to lose?


I did, he said it didn't matter weather the earth was flat or round.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did i win nudes?.. i hope i won nudes


I dunno, I think it's like when they award someone the key to the village and they get a big gold skeleton key thing? You'll have to contact the people in charge for further info.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 2, 2016)

take ya fukin meds you raving nut, heres a satellite pic


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I did, he said it didn't matter weather the earth was flat or round.


how was the weather though?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I dunno, I think it's like when they award someone the key to the village and they get a big gold skeleton key thing? You'll have to contact the people in charge for further info.


id take a big skeleton key too.. im not too picky


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nah, I was made this way so I don't believe that.


He makes everyone the way they are, then has no problem setting them on fire for eternity. Read your user manual (bible). Doesn't matter what you believe, it matters what HE believes...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes eratosthenes made an assumption that the earth is round, this is a flat earth thread.



I've debunked the flat earth model using logic and math.

The physics of the reality in which we live in don't jive with the flat earth theory. I've entertained your flat earth theory, and I've rejected it based upon some extremely simple thought experiments.

Besides, if this is the flat earth thread, why don't you prove your position? And if this is.the flat earth thread why do.you keep bringing religion into it? 

Jeez!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe the guy Paul who wrote that chaper was not the most compassionate person. As far as the old testament goes, eating cock got tossed out along with eating swine. Who is to say different?




srh88 said:


> Leviticus 18:22, "You shall not lie with a male as one lies with a female; it is an abomination."1
> Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."
> 1 Corinthians 6:9-10, "Or do you not know that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals, 10 nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, shall inherit the kingdom of God."
> Romans 1:26-28, "For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is unnatural, 27 and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing indecent acts and receiving in their own persons the due penalty of their error. 28 And just as they did not see fit to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper."
> if you actually read the bible.. youd know your "god" is not the most compassionate person


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Is


srh88 said:


> did i win nudes?.. i hope i won nudes


 I looked up "flabulous prizes" but nothing I can post.


That would stay.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

So, I am definatley a sinner. Jesus still loves me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Leviticus 18:22, "You shall not lie with a male as one lies with a female; it is an abomination."1
> Leviticus 20:13, "If there is a man who lies with a male as those who lie with a woman, both of them have committed a detestable act; they shall surely be put to death. Their bloodguiltness is upon them."
> 1 Corinthians 6:9-10, "Or do you not know that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived; neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor homosexuals, 10 nor thieves, nor the covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor swindlers, shall inherit the kingdom of God."
> Romans 1:26-28, "For this reason God gave them over to degrading passions; for their women exchanged the natural function for that which is unnatural, 27 and in the same way also the men abandoned the natural function of the woman and burned in their desire toward one another, men with men committing indecent acts and receiving in their own persons the due penalty of their error. 28 And just as they did not see fit to acknowledge God any longer, God gave them over to a depraved mind, to do those things which are not proper."
> if you actually read the bible.. youd know your "god" is not the most compassionate person


*“The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully.”*- Dawkins


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Maybe the guy Paul who wrote that chaper was not the most compassionate person. As far as the old testament goes, eating cock got tossed out along with eating swine. Who is to say different?


So it's only trayf if it is a cheesy cock.

~edit~ You do realize that is the Jew Book, don't'cha? Seems you have arrogated to say different(ly). Y'know what cock cheese has that you don't? Consistency.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how was the weather though?


Perfect just the way it its.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I've debunked the flat earth model using logic and math.
> 
> The physics of the reality in which we live in don't jive with the flat earth theory. I've entertained your flat earth theory, and I've rejected it based upon some extremely simple thought experiments.
> 
> ...


I didnt bring religion into it, except when asked the motive for the cover up. Religion is the motive. I've submitted dozens of proofs I'm waiting for them to be debunked. Hasnt happened yet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, I am definatley a sinner. Jesus still loves me.


That was Satan coming to you disguised as jesus, a common mistake. The real jesus can't stand you. Repent! From now on, only vagjayjays for you...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> He makes everyone the way they are, then has no problem setting them on fire for eternity. Read your user manual (bible). Doesn't matter what you believe, it matters what HE believes...








i like this set of memes, if it didnt have words itd look like blotter paper


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Lol I just got an award for 5k posts because of this thread. God must really lurves him some Gary Goodson mangina! 
 
Bitch what!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, I am definatley a sinner. Jesus still loves me.


And Dad will set you on fire for eternity


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Maybe the guy Paul who wrote that chaper was not the most compassionate person. As far as the old testament goes, eating cock got tossed out along with eating swine. Who is to say different?


oh cool you dont have me on ignore.. just not responding to my posts. dick


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And Dad will set you on fire for eternity


i dont think he meant religious jesus.. 
he meant this one


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont think he meant religious jesus..
> he meant this one


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And Dad will set you on fire for eternity


Logic is not your strong suit, If God made me this way why would he burn me in hell as long as I believe in him I get everlasting life. Lets get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> oh cool you dont have me on ignore.. just not responding to my posts. dick


Send the post again it must have got lost in the melee.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Logic is not your strong suit, If God made me this way why would he burn me in hell as long as I believe in him I get everlasting life. Lets get back to the topic at hand.


lmao.. in that sense wouldnt everyone be made gods way, including the mad and the evil/wicked?


Mellowman2112 said:


> Send the post again it must have got lost in the melee.


nope.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Logic is not your strong suit, If God made me this way why would he burn me in hell as long as I believe in him I get everlasting life. Lets get back to the topic at hand.


The Easter Bunny told me your superstitions were false, the Tooth Fairy corroborated Bunny


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Logic is not your strong suit, If God made me this way why would he burn me in hell as long as I believe in him I get everlasting life. Lets get back to the topic at hand.


I like the little loop hole you just exposed... maybe you should edit the bible again. I think I'd like the much gayer version anyway. Can you make god gay too? That would really be awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I like the little loop hole you just exposed... maybe you should edit the bible again. I think I'd like the much gayer version anyway. Can you make god gay too? That would really be awesome!


I'd like god and jesus to be less nordic too; and more garlic, indeed I want more garlic


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

4:20 pm (ET)


Mellowman2112 said:


> Lets get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lmao.. in that sense wouldnt everyone be made gods way, including the mad and the evil/wicked?
> 
> nope.


I don't think evil wicked people are born that way, they are indoctrinated to be that way. The loco's can't be judged can they?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't think evil wicked people are born that way, they are indoctrinated to be that way. The loco's can't be judged can they?


yeah, they are judged incompetent and put in other places.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

I guess we're all in agreement on the earth thingie, right? We're all correct? The earth is actually flat, but rolled into a ball? Cool.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I guess we're all in agreement on the earth thingie, right? We're all correct? The earth is actually flat, but rolled into a ball? Cool.


lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

the earth is about as flat as this lady


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the earth is about as flat as this lady


Full Moon tonight?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Full Moon tonight?


i bet her nipples are a mess


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the earth is about as flat as this lady


She has to have areola's the size of medium pizzas!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> She has to have areola's the size of medium pizzas!


id still get with her.. for science


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like it's NOT chilly


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> id still get with her.. for science


Chili dog!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i bet her nipples are a mess


Id sort that mess out, for the team of (inter)course.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> She has to have areola's the size of medium pizzas!


Oh no! @mr sunshine sez he hates pizza, he'll be upset


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Id sort that mess out, for the team of (inter)course.


just dont suffocate between those balloons


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no! @mr sunshine sez he hates pizza, he'll be upset


Oh I'm sure he'd make an exception


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no! @mr sunshine sez he hates pizza, he'll be upset


I'm into calzones.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

This fat chick makes me hard. i just want to lick her slimy pussy. I don't know why.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> This fat chick makes me hard. View attachment 3698040i just want to lick her slimy pussy. I don't know why.


You're just tryin' for a manage a trois


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

So I googled satellites images of satellites


https://www.google.com/search?q=satellite+images+of+satellites&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=623&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiz4ZvnnorNAhXKHh4KHQwXD_8Q_AUIBigB


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is one for you. Why do the oceans have tides yet lakes don't have tides?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So I googled satellites images of satellites
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=satellite+images+of+satellites&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=623&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiz4ZvnnorNAhXKHh4KHQwXD_8Q_AUIBigB


Why don't you like titties?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is one for you. Why do the oceans have tides yet lakes don't have tides?


http://www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,,-199833,00.html
http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/gltides.html
you could google satellite images of satellites but not that?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is one for you. Why do the oceans have tides yet lakes don't have tides?


Well go on then, what's the punchline?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

I just realized im seriously down to lick a lot of different assholes. These all make the list, I'm not a vegetarian, I like meat.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/notesandqueries/query/0,,-199833,00.html
> http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/gltides.html
> you could google satellite images of satellites but not that?


Which answer do you agree with there are several.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Well go on then, what's the punchline?



I don't know that's why I am asking. Srh88 link implies that they are to small to experience gravity. In my opinion a smaller body wold be MORE affected by gravity.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3698053 View attachment 3698054 View attachment 3698057 View attachment 3698058 I just realized im seriously down to lick a lot of different assholes. These all make the list, I'm not a vegetarian, I like meat.


That lil gal by the pool looks like she'd be a real fun time


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

@Singlemalt


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know that's why I am asking. Srh88 link implies that they are to small to experience gravity. In my opinion a smaller body wold be MORE affected by gravity.


Maybe you should go tell the lakes your opinion and see if they'll take it on board?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

It occurred to me with some so called geostationary satellites traveling much slower than other satellites like the space station which travels at 17000 miles an hour supposedly, and with all the slow and fast satellites up there. Isn't there a massive risk of the space station plowing into a satellite moving thousands of miles less per hour? They say there is 3000 to 7000 satellites up there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

I was at my homeboys house and his wife comes home and makes 8 tostada's. Loaded them up too. They looked massive. I was thinking "word, she's gonna hook us up!" nope, her fatass ate all of them! 





I can only eat about 2 with a side of arroz


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @Singlemalt


I'd cum on her stomach then lick it off.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was at my homeboys house and his wife comes home and makes 8 tostada's. Loaded them up too. They looked massive. I was thinking "word, she's gonna hook us up!" nope, her fatass ate all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't know what that is, we definitely don't have those here, but it looks fit!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @Singlemalt


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was at my homeboys house and his wife comes home and makes 8 tostada's. Loaded them up too. They looked massive. I was thinking "word, she's gonna hook us up!" nope, her fatass ate all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat ass bitch, Is she hot?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I honestly don't know what that is, we definitely don't have those here, but it looks fit!


Its basically a flat taco with beans. The shell is fried or baked flat. They are fucking delicious too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fat ass bitch, Is she hot?


nope, just fat


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know that's why I am asking. Srh88 link implies that they are to small to experience gravity. In my opinion a smaller body wold be MORE affected by gravity.


cool.. what facts or theory is your opinion based off of?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I honestly don't know what that is, we definitely don't have those here, but it looks fit!


Feel free to cross the pond anytime!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

daddy's hungry.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3698090 View attachment 3698091 View attachment 3698093 daddy's hungry.


i was hungry til you posted these fat chicks


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i was hungry til you posted these fat chicks


Fat chicks have wetter muskier pussys. More stank gets trapped in the pubes. Better flavor profile imo, That heat lets it marinate.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

*pussies


----------



## thespaceman937 (Jun 2, 2016)

More fattys please


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> cool.. what f?acts or theory is your opinion based off of?


Ok, gravity is a force agreed? The force of gravity. If a force pulls on a larger object it will move less than if a force pulls on a smaller object. Tie a rope to a bucket of water half full and pull on it. Then fill the bucket the rest of the way up and pull on it. Which one moves more?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

thespaceman937 said:


> More fattys please


*fatties


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 2, 2016)

thespaceman937 said:


> More fattys please


*flatties?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3698090 View attachment 3698091 View attachment 3698093 daddy's hungry.


#1 looks peachy


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, gravity is a force agreed? The force of gravity. If a force pulls on a larger object it will move less than if a force pulls on a smaller object. Tie a rope to a bucket of water half full and pull on it. Then fill the bucket the rest of the way up and pull on it. Which one moves more


First, make the distinction between size and mass..

Then start again.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, gravity is a force agreed? The force of gravity. If a force pulls on a larger object it will move less than if a force pulls on a smaller object. Tie a rope to a bucket of water half full and pull on it. Then fill the bucket the rest of the way up and pull on it. Which one moves more


Dude I read the same link that you did and it wasn't referring to gravity having less of an effect on a smaller body of water. It was saying the ocean is such a large body of water that you notice the tides. You might not notice the rivers tides, but they still have them. THATS what that link was about.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fat chicks have wetter muskier pussys. More stank gets trapped in the pubes. Better flavor profile imo, That heat lets it marinate.


All about dem terps!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude I read the same link that you did and it wasn't referring to gravity having less of an effect on a smaller body of water. It was saying the ocean is such a large body of water that you notice the tides. You might not notice the rivers tides, but they still have them. THATS what that link was about.


Read the first link, the consensus was that it doesnt act the same on smaller bodies.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *pussies


Dammit abe, Why are you correcting me? Don't you know who the Fuck I am?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Can anyone see the clouds bending in order to follow the shape of the round earth in this photo?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone see the clouds bending in order to follow the shape of the round earth in this photo?View attachment 3698101


Why don't you bend over and follow the shape of deez nuts


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

it should be impossible to see that far on a round earth. We see to the end of the shallow 100 mile lake bed. ^^^^


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

It should be impossible to see that far on a round earth. We see to the end of the shallow 100 mile lake bed. ^^^^


----------



## thespaceman937 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone see the clouds bending in order to follow the shape of the round earth in this photo?View attachment 3698101


Negative. The Earth MUST be flat


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why don't you bend over and follow the shape of deez nuts


I thought all you had was a mangina.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why don't you bend over and follow the shape of deez nuts


Deez nutz means something different in this thread.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone see the clouds bending in order to follow the shape of the round earth in this photo?View attachment 3698101


They bend at the top. We wouldn't be able to see that from down here.what else do you want to know?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

thespaceman937 said:


> Negative. The Earth MUST be flat


Thanks for having the balls to admit it. Very few people are able to accept some truths in life if they conflict with their world view.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude I read the same link that you did and it wasn't referring to gravity having less of an effect on a smaller body of water. It was saying the ocean is such a large body of water that you notice the tides. You might not notice the rivers tides, but they still have them. THATS what that link was about.


That's what they say, but if i jiggle a small bucket of water with the same force I jiggle a large bucket of water is not the jiggling more noticeable in the smaller bucket?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> They bend at the top. We wouldn't be able to see that from down here.what else do you want to know?


Perhaps they do.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's what they say, but if i jiggle a small bucket of water with the same force I jiggle a large bucket of water is not the jiggling more noticeable in the smaller bucket?


so what does jiggling water have to do with gravitational pull


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so what does jiggling water have to do with gravitational pull


*sighs,......They both are a force being exerted on the water.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> *sighs,......They both are a force being exerted on the water.


You're not actually jiggling the water, you're just moving the land it sits on.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> *sighs,......They both are a force being exerted on the water.





mr sunshine said:


> You're not actually jiggling the water, you're just moving the land it sits on.


there it is


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> there it is


And there's aways room for Jello


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> nope, just fat


so glad I got curious what this thread was doin.
I love you guys.
the tostada story made me laugh like crazy here at my shop, had to read it to my guys down here..
fuckin priceless.
I've BEEN there man..
reminds me of the movie Friday...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude I read the same link that you did and it wasn't referring to gravity having less of an effect on a smaller body of water. It was saying the ocean is such a large body of water that you notice the tides. You might not notice the rivers tides, but they still have them. THATS what that link was about.


Yeah I stopped explaining science and jokes. It did not work out well for me.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I stopped explaining science and jokes. It did not work out well for me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 2, 2016)

The Great Lakes have tides, I seen't it!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 2, 2016)

The pancakes are fine.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Let us not forget the opportunity for someone to simply be trolling the bizarre for their own amusement. Trolls abound and at some point in this excruciatingly painful thread one has to consider if these people are actually this stupid or if this is simply entertainment


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Why are climates so different in the Arctic vs the Antarctic? There is almost no animal life or plant life in the Antarctic regions while the article circle has life abounding? If the sun was 93 million miles away they would be quite similar wouldnt they?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

I did say excruciatingly painful


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Guy's I'm still waiting for my answer on why the moon does not have a bright shiny spot. Everyone knows that if you shine a light on a round ball there is a hot spot where it reflects the brightest. Why don't we see this from the moon?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

excruciatingly


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Why is it if I shoot my gun in the air straight up the bullet will fall down near me and not several hundred yards away if the earth is spinning at up to 1000 mph at the equator?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Well again your believing what you been told i literally live and know lot of Inuit people i really enjoy listening to elders there the funniest fucking people around and i would believe what that people say rather then some monkey in Government or scientist , that all there carrier there goal is to get into the scientific magazine thingy
> so if axis changed many times since the early Egyptians and jews etc used and poles magneti fields flipped before 160 would we call the North star south star ?
> Things i say to your theory is ok well the axis has and did change recently and the elders see it first hand
> remember it was these people not scientists that used stars , moons an the sun
> ...


I like the part about not believing the monkey in government or science. I really like your avatar. Must be nice to have hundreds of acres to work with. They look great. Cheers.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

A periscope is useless at less than 7 or so miles out.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 2, 2016)

Painful


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

lol they are so inept


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Anybody got this?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anybody got this?
> 
> View attachment 3698366


Allow me to help you. This is one they taught us in Philosophy 101

Steel can't fly.
Airplanes are made of steel.
Therefore airplanes can't fly.

You're welcome


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why is it if I shoot my gun in the air straight up the bullet will fall down near me and not several hundred yards away if the earth is spinning at up to 1000 mph at the equator?


This is a very basic physics question and the same reason you can throw a ball up in the back of a pickup traveling at 50 miles per hour and still catch it. The pickup, the ball, and you are all traveling at 50 miles per hour.

What school did you go to?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2016)

The effects of the 80's social/educational spending cuts are trickling down.


----------



## 240sxing (Jun 2, 2016)

Space ships are sandwiched between black matter .. simple. Constant pressure being applied by compression.. Golly gosh people simple.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is a very basic physics question and the same reason you can throw a ball up in the back of a pickup traveling at 50 miles per hour and still catch it. The pickup, the ball, and you are all traveling at 50 miles per hour.
> 
> What school did you go to?


He was in the nurse's office all year


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is a very basic physics question and the same reason you can throw a ball up in the back of a pickup traveling at 50 miles per hour and still catch it. The pickup, the ball, and you are all traveling at 50 miles per hour.
> 
> What school did you go to?


So if I understand you, the earth, me and the atomosphere are all traveling at the same speed is that right?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

240sxing said:


> Space ships are sandwiched between black matter .. simple. Constant pressure being applied by compression.. Golly gosh people simple.


After all the political incorrectness we have endured here, please.

That is "substance of color".


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He was in the nurse's office all year


Menstruating


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So if I understand you, the earth, me and the atomosphere are all traveling at the same speed is that right?


You, the earth, and the bullet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Manstruating in his case


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Manstruating in his case


It's a lovely summer's eve


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Manstruating in his case


close enough


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2016)

Those of us who have had children should recognize this behavior. Recall the day the child asked a question, you answered and the child began the "why? why? why?" litany; which then lasted for an excruciatingly long time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Those of us who have had children should recognize this behavior. Recall the day the child asked a question, you answered and the child began the "why? why? why?" litany; which then lasted for an excruciatingly long time.


My answer was typically, why not?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

Kinda feels like mainIinerstruating?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

@Mellowman2112 I have a question for you. Same pickup, same speed(50 mph), but this time you shoot your gun in the same direction the pickup is going. if the average speed of a bullet is about 1,700 mph, how fast is the bullet actually going?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> I have crashed 3 cars all of them without a drivers license, no insurance and drunk. 93 mustang, *97 f-50,* and a 97 lincoln navigator. I guess I have a thing against the 90s.
> 
> Drove a honda 300 fourtrax off a 15ft cliff at a decent speed. I ended up breaking my left collar bone, lower left arm, a couple of ribs and my arm came out of socket. Looking back I am lucky as fuck, I was 12 and a friend said no balls, so naturally I had to prove him wrong.


 You ... unspeakable Philistine. You killed this.


----------



## 240sxing (Jun 2, 2016)

To throw a ball while traveling at say 50mph 
You would have to match that speed to be able to retrieve is but there is so many factors of resistance and inconsistency that it would fall under luck of the draw. Sorry for the post not stoned enough atm for this thread , but regardless getting people thinking and talking in a civil manner kudos.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Mellowman2112 I have a question for you. Same pickup, same speed(50 mph), but this time you shoot your gun in the same direction the pickup is going. if the average speed of a bullet is about 1,700 mph, how fast is the bullet actually going?


 I believe its speed is YOU'RE FKN DEAD


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You, the earth, and the bullet.


Ok, So if this is the case please explain how an airplane flying from East to west has the same flight times as a plane flying from west to east. The atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the earth according to you, there should be some major drag on the plane flying against this atmosphere and major tailwind flying with this atmosphere. I submit if this were the case a plane taking off with this un noticeable wind would be unable to do so. How would it create enough lift? Turning with the wind should make the plane drop out of the sky for lack of lift.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Mellowman2112 I have a question for you. Same pickup, same speed(50 mph), but this time you shoot your gun in the same direction the pickup is going. if the average speed of a bullet is about 1,700 mph, how fast is the bullet actually going?


On a flat stationary earth the bullet would be going 1750 miles per hour.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> *On a flat stationary* earth the bullet would be going 1750 miles per hour.


smh


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You ... unspeakable Philistine. You killed this.


The F40 was a better, purer car. Especially the early ones.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On a flat stationary earth the bullet would be going 1750 miles per hour.


Explain why it would be different on a round, rotating one.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> smh


After awhile you just leave them to drool on their wooden blocks while you go build something useful.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The F40 was a better, purer car. Especially the early ones.


 Could be, but I'd much rather play with a normally-aspirated V12 than the small V8 they turboed to a fare-thee-well in the '40. 

Now me, I want the 599GTB "Fiorano" ...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Explain why it would be different on a round, rotating one.


On a rotating earth the bullet going west would be 1000mph the earths speed o f rotation plus 1700 plus the 50 the truck is doing
2750 miles an hour. Because the earth is supposedly moving at 1000 mph, we don't see that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> smh


What is smh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What is smh?


Spheres, mi hombre.

~edit~ Spherical, my home.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> After awhile you just leave them to drool on their wooden blocks while you go build something useful.


That's a roger


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You ... unspeakable Philistine. You killed this.


Now I would be truly ashamed to destroy that one.

What are you doing dragging me into this cesspool of ignorance for?
Anyone in modern day should know the earth is round albeit not a perfect sphere.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Spheres, mi hombre.
> 
> ~edit~ Spherical, my home.


Nice CGI, see how lazy NASA is they dont even bother doing a decent job of cutting and pasting the clouds on. Ask yourself why are they lying to us?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice CGI, see how lazy NASA is they dont even bother doing a decent job of cutting and pasting the clouds on. Ask yourself why are they lying to us?View attachment 3698405 View attachment 3698405


If you look close enough you'll see that they did that thing with Pinworm's face like in the avis, there's like 4 of 'em. Dude gets around (or is that aflat  )


----------



## 240sxing (Jun 2, 2016)

This thread I must say is number 1 , nothing like a bunch of stoners talking physics. I choose to take the blue pill..


----------



## 240sxing (Jun 2, 2016)

Or was it the red pill fuck it give me both and well let them battle it out.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

240sxing said:


> This thread I must say is number 1 , nothing like a bunch of stoners talking physics. I choose to take the blue pill..


Thanks for being honest with yourself and others. Cheers.


----------



## 240sxing (Jun 2, 2016)

Self honesty is the key to forbidden happiness , or is it the blue pill can't remember lol .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)

One is hung up on a bullet going up and falling close to where it was fired from and the other is stuck on the pickup part. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Could be, but I'd much rather play with a normally-aspirated V12 than the small V8 they turboed to a fare-thee-well in the '40.
> 
> Now me, I want the 599GTB "Fiorano" ...


Well see, that's exactly why I think the early version of the F40 is the high water mark of the era; you learned how to deal with that explosive performance on its terms- or it would blow up in your face.

Driven well, nothing could catch it. Driven poorly, it would kill you. Bad drivers should stick to Corvettes.

A new era is dawning even now; the Tesla Model S in top 'ludicrous' trim can already suck the doors off just about anything with an internal combustion engine in the 1/8. Finishing the job in the quarter is all but an afterthought in terms of design; Basically, better cooling for the power controller and a software update.

And to think I used to want a Buick Regal GNX. Remember those pigs? LOL

And that Fiorano looks like a Corvette.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On a rotating earth the bullet going west would be 1000mph the earths speed o f rotation plus 1700 plus the 50 the truck is doing
> 2750 miles an hour. Because the earth is supposedly moving at 1000 mph, we don't see that.


You failed to explain how it would be any different.


----------



## 240sxing (Jun 2, 2016)

We used to shoot arrows up directly straight as much as possible , along long time ago before even internet and it would very depending on variables but most would land within 15 feet radius depending on wind , but an arrow and a bullet are very different than arrows.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 2, 2016)

To the flat-landers who refuse to accept the fact this earth is round.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Mellowman2112 I have a question for you. Same pickup, same speed(50 mph), but this time you shoot your gun in the same direction the pickup is going. if the average speed of a bullet is about 1,700 mph, how fast is the bullet actually going?


Sorry my internet is very broken tonight. Had started to reply and it died, again!



cannabineer said:


> Could be, but I'd much rather play with a normally-aspirated V12 than the small V8 they turboed to a fare-thee-well in the '40.
> 
> Now me, I want the 599GTB "Fiorano" ...


But who would drive it for you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry my internet is very broken tonight. Had started to reply and it died, again!
> 
> 
> But who would drive it for you?


 I would need to retain someone ... capable.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> To the flat-landers who refuse to accept the fact this earth is round.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Never go full retard folks!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

I want answers!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Never go full retard folks!View attachment 3698482


Now here's my problem with this. If the earth is flat then the ships just fall off the edge, no horizon, we have a cliff. So how do the ships that went over the cliff return? Because the Navy and CG seem to have that part wired. Wonder if @GreatwhiteNorth knows the secret?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Does anyone notice the sun's rays pointing out to the left and right? From 93000000 miles away how is we can see those if they arent pointed at us?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Now here's my problem with this. If the earth is flat then the ships just fall off the edge, no horizon, we have a cliff. So how do the ships that went over the horizon return.


That's a thoughtful question. If Antarctica is the southern edge that runs around the world, think of a dinner plate it's not perfectly flat and your gravy does not fall off of it. The gravy being the oceans and the mashed potatoes being the land.   


curious2garden said:


> Now here's my problem with this. If the earth is flat then the ships just fall off the edge, no horizon, we have a cliff. So how do the ships that went over the cliff return? Because the Navy and CG seem to have that part wired. Wonder if @GreatwhiteNorth knows the secret?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

@curious2garden The ship returns, back into view just like something that is far away cant be seen until it gets closer, the sun and moon do the same thing. First the top of the object will come into view.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 2, 2016)

http://www.smarterthanthat.com/astronomy/top-10-ways-to-know-the-earth-is-not-flat/

Read through that and disprove it.
I will be waiting.
I have a feeling this is going to be like banging my head against a brick wall....


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> http://www.smarterthanthat.com/astronomy/top-10-ways-to-know-the-earth-is-not-flat/
> 
> Read through that and disprove it.
> I will be waiting.
> I have a feeling this is going to be like banging my head against a brick wall....


Go back about 20 or thirty pages it's all there. Which point is your favorite and we can take them again one at a time.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 2, 2016)

Antarctica seems designed to keep us away, like a lion exhibit at the zoo with the 20 foot trench.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 2, 2016)

Ill tell you what show me the edge of the earth and you win.
Now I want to see a sheer drop off into abyss.
Why don't we hear of people falling off of the "flat earth" or ANY pictures of it. Because it is not a flat world.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why is it if I shoot my gun in the air straight up the bullet will fall down near me and not several hundred yards away if the earth is spinning at up to 1000 mph at the equator?


Just thought of a simple experiment that you can do to explain this. Two actually. The one I'll use is a merry-go-round. If you get on one that's moving a a good clip, let's say 20mph, and you toss a ball into the air, it doesn't go backward and instead drops right back into your hand. Why? Because the ball is moving 20mph just as you are. Same with your bullet scenario. The earth, you, and the bullet are all moving 1000mph. I cannot make it any simpler, and it's an experiment you can try anytime. Would also work in your car moving at 100mph. Please say you get it...

Edit - I see @Gary Goodson already answered this. Nice job, Gary! Did he replay bullshit! I haven't gotten there yet...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just thought of a simple experiment that you can do to explain this. Two actually. The one I'll use is a merry-go-round. If you get on one that's moving a a good clip, let's say 20mph, and you toss a ball into the air, it doesn't go backward and instead drops right back into your hand. Why? Because the ball is moving 20mph just as you are. Same with your bullet scenario. The earth, you, and the bullet are all moving 1000mph. I cannot make it any simpler, and it's an experiment you can try anytime. Would also work in your car moving at 100mph. Please say you get it...


So if i fling the ball at 20 mph in the direction i am going on the merry go round, how fast does the ball fly?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So if i fling the ball at 20 mph in the direction i am going on the merry go round, how fast does the ball fly?


Approximately 40 when it leaves your hand. Same if you were going 100mph in a car and you threw a ball. The wind resistance would slow the ball down immediately if thrown forward from the car, but for a second the ball would be traveling in excess of 100mph when measured from a stationary perspective, like a radar gun from the side of the road...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

No curve


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Approximately 40 when it leaves your hand. Same if you were going 100mph in a car and you threw a ball. The wind resistance would slow the ball down immediately if thrown forward from the car, but for a second the ball would be traveling in excess of 100mph when measured from a stationary perspective, like a radar gun from the side of the road...


ok, I agree. and if I threw the ball behind me it would travel a lessor distance right, due to my inertia at 20 miles per hour. Am I getting this?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok, I agree. and if I threw the ball behind me it would travel a lessor distance right, due to my inertia at 20 miles per hour. Am I getting this?





Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, So if this is the case please explain how an airplane flying from East to west has the same flight times as a plane flying from west to east. The atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the earth according to you, there should be some major drag on the plane flying against this atmosphere and major tailwind flying with this atmosphere. I submit if this were the case a plane taking off with this un noticeable wind would be unable to do so. How would it create enough lift? Turning with the wind should make the plane drop out of the sky for lack of lift.



Minute Physics could be your best friend (or worst enemy, depending on your agenda). Small elementary school students follow these vids pretty easily, I'm hoping they may be similarly effective for you...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice CGI, see how lazy NASA is they dont even bother doing a decent job of cutting and pasting the clouds on. Ask yourself why are they lying to us?View attachment 3698405 View attachment 3698405


Dude, that is the exact same picture. Everything about it is exactly the same, not just your circled section. Bending your mind to fit scripture can have dire consequences in other mental pursuits. I fear you are demonstrating this phenomena. One of the downfalls of religious dogma. Take it as a warning, kids. Just say no to religion...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, that is the exact same picture. Everything about it is exactly the same, not just your circled section. In bending your mind to fit scripture can have dire consequences in other mental pursuits. I fear you are demonstrating this phenomena. One of the downfalls of religious dogma. Take it as a warning, kids. Just say no to religion...


look at the post above mine, it ws presented as a real photo of the earth, I accidently posted the red circled clouds twice. pay attention.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a thoughtful question. If Antarctica is the southern edge that runs around the world, think of a dinner plate it's not perfectly flat and your gravy does not fall off of it. The gravy being the oceans and the mashed potatoes being the land. View attachment 3698484 View attachment 3698485 View attachment 3698486


@bamaboy


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, that is the exact same picture. Everything about it is exactly the same, not just your circled section. In bending your mind to fit scripture can have dire consequences in other mental pursuits. I fear you are demonstrating this phenomena. One of the downfalls of religious dogma. Take it as a warning, kids. Just say no to religion...


Dude having to rely on strawman arguments now? look at cannabears submission right before mine instead of inventing shit.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Minute Physics could be your best friend (or worst enemy, depending on your agenda). Small elementary school students follow these vids pretty easily, I'm hoping they may be similarly effective for you...


Everybody please listen to the ridiculous claims in this short video.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok, I agree. and if I threw the ball behind me it would travel a lessor distance right, due to my inertia at 20 miles per hour. Am I getting this?


You never answered my question.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You never answered my question.


So, you obviously didn't watch, or didn't understand my simple video. If you couldn't get that, you won't get any other answer I can give you. You may be unteachable for the most part, it would explain a lot...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, you obviously didn't watch, or didn't understand my simple video. If you couldn't get that, you won't get any other answer I can give you. You may be unteachable, it would explain a lot...


Yes, I laughed my ass off when in the video it said to go west you had to fly east at 32 seconds in


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman your logic on how this world works is astonishingly fucked.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I laughed my ass off when in the video it said to go west you had to fly east at 32 seconds in


Did you laugh your ass off when you were told jesus and your god are both father and son, AND the same entity simultaneously? I got a HUGE kick out of that shit! Still laughing today...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Mellowman your logic on how this world works is astonishingly fucked.


I'm convinced he's just a brilliant troll. No one like the person he portrays could even dress themselves. I'm also convinced that he does not have the ability to garner positive attention, so as to not be forgotten nor ignored, he comes up with the most ludicrous ways to get negative reactions. SO much better than no social interaction. Here's a paragraph from an article @tangerinegreen555 posted yesterday...


"When children consistently can’t get a response, they get desperate. Abandonment threatens a child’s emotional and physical survival. Lacking enough positive interaction, a child will develop negative tactics to re-engage the adults. Being scolded, nagged, reminded, and punished is far better than being ignored. By finding ways to be personally addressed by an exasperated or angry adult, the child makes sure that at least he isn’t forgotten."


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm convinced he's just a brilliant troll. No one like the person he portrays could even dress themselves. I'm also convinced that he does not have the ability to garner positive attention, so to not be forgotten or ignored, he comes up with the most ludicrous ways to get negative reactions. SO much better than no social interaction. Here's a paragraph from an article @tangerinegreen555 posted yesterday...
> 
> 
> "When children consistently can’t get a response, they get desperate. Abandonment threatens a child’s emotional and physical survival. Lacking enough positive interaction, a child will develop negative tactics to re-engage the adults. Being scolded, nagged, reminded, and punished is far better than being ignored. By finding ways to be personally addressed by an exasperated or angry adult, the child makes sure that at least he isn’t forgotten."


So he is at least a 20 something year old with a neglected child syndrome, craving any attention he can come up with. Now that it is put that way it sounds sad. Poor mellowman, maybe one day you will be able to grasp logic and get over your childhood issues.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

We're in the Matrix guys. Is the Matrix round or flat?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 3, 2016)

Delusion is dangerous.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 3, 2016)

internet access $55/mth

this thread at 117 pages long...

PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok, I agree. and if I threw the ball behind me it would travel a lessor distance right, due to my inertia at 20 miles per hour. Am I getting this?


No, you are changing the equation by measuring the distance from a different perspective, outside of the merry-go-round.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Delusion is dangerous.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well see, that's exactly why I think the early version of the F40 is the high water mark of the era; you learned how to deal with that explosive performance on its terms- or it would blow up in your face.
> 
> Driven well, nothing could catch it. Driven poorly, it would kill you. Bad drivers should stick to Corvettes.
> 
> ...


I'll take the GNX. Refined power is nice but I don't get that visceral, adrenaline pumping reaction from it. Nothing like an unruly big block to stand the hairs up on my neck. Like this. .LOLOLOLO!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'll take the GNX. Refined power is nice but I don't get that visceral, adrenaline pumping reaction from it. Nothing like an unruly big block to stand the hairs up on my neck. Like this. .LOLOLOLO!


The early F40 was not 'refined' in its power delivery, unless you call being rear ended by a freight train subtle!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'll take the GNX. Refined power is nice but I don't get that visceral, adrenaline pumping reaction from it. Nothing like an unruly big block to stand the hairs up on my neck. Like this. .LOLOLOLO!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The early F40 was not 'refined' in its power delivery, unless you call being rear ended by a freight train subtle!


I can imagine that in the hands of someone with actual skill, the F40 would be like nothing else. 
But that isn't me. I'm a below-average driver. 

That is why I chose the Corvette clone. I can probably keep it looking "not crashed" much longer.

Ohhh, and_ il cansone di dodici!_ Enzo was a big fan of the Song of the Dozen.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The early F40 was not 'refined' in its power delivery, unless you call being rear ended by a freight train subtle!


 I was thinking of a GSX, not the GNX. I'd take the F40 over the GNX, sell it and buy the GSX..LOL. Different cars evoke different emotions in people. I've always been impressed by the higher end sports cars, but they're not for me. If the flat earth is surrounded by an ice wall, can we race on it?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was thinking of a GSX, not the GNX. I'd take the F40 over the GNX, sell it and buy the GSX..LOL. Different cars evoke different emotions in people. I've always been impressed by the higher end sports cars, but they're not for me. If the flat earth is surrounded by an ice wall, can we race on it?


Ask the Swedes...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> it's just gotta be a joke.
> Everything in physics is predicated on spheres... Hell everything in LIFE is predicated on spheres, from cells, to embryos, elctrons, neutron, nucleas... it's all spheres or circular motion...
> The earth wouldn't have life without the moon. and the moon rotates around the earth...
> I'm resisting the urge to post my zoolander quote...
> ...


*so I gotta be the dick that quotes himself.
but seriously.
Can't be serious, nobody is this stupid*


greasemonkeymann said:


> you need to look at molecules my friend.
> They aren't flat. just like the earth isn't.
> But you aren't fooling anybody... No way you actually think the earth is flat..
> that's just asinine and obtuse.
> ...


just is easier to repeat that same shit, when this thread keeeeeeps going..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm convinced he's just a brilliant troll. No one like the person he portrays could even dress themselves. I'm also convinced that he does not have the ability to garner positive attention, so as to not be forgotten nor ignored, he comes up with the most ludicrous ways to get negative reactions. SO much better than no social interaction. Here's a paragraph from an article @tangerinegreen555 posted yesterday...
> 
> 
> "When children consistently can’t get a response, they get desperate. Abandonment threatens a child’s emotional and physical survival. Lacking enough positive interaction, a child will develop negative tactics to re-engage the adults. Being scolded, nagged, reminded, and punished is far better than being ignored. By finding ways to be personally addressed by an exasperated or angry adult, the child makes sure that at least he isn’t forgotten."


ahhhh right you are ken!
loved that show... I smoked a metric-fuck-ton of herb watching that shit


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> ahhhh right you are ken!
> loved that show... I smoked a metric-fuck-ton of herb watching that shit
> View attachment 3698737


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> *so I gotta be the dick that quotes himself.
> but seriously.
> Can't be serious, nobody is this stupid*
> 
> just is easier to repeat that same shit, when this thread keeeeeeps going..


Yep looks round to me


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

He is at least more consistent than most of our presidential candidates.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Late night flatlander:


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm convinced he's just a brilliant troll. No one like the person he portrays could even dress themselves. I'm also convinced that he does not have the ability to garner positive attention, so as to not be forgotten nor ignored, he comes up with the most ludicrous ways to get negative reactions. SO much better than no social interaction. Here's a paragraph from an article @tangerinegreen555 posted yesterday...
> 
> 
> "When children consistently can’t get a response, they get desperate. Abandonment threatens a child’s emotional and physical survival. Lacking enough positive interaction, a child will develop negative tactics to re-engage the adults. Being scolded, nagged, reminded, and punished is far better than being ignored. By finding ways to be personally addressed by an exasperated or angry adult, the child makes sure that at least he isn’t forgotten."


I don't mean this in a really bad way, but this type of thing crossed my mind a few times in ss/p. Maybe one thing that gets overlooked here is that we can't really see the age gaps. Just think about what the over 50 crowd thinks of whippersnappers like me and etc.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I don't mean this in a really bad way, but this type of thing crossed my mind a few times in ss/p. Maybe one thing that gets overlooked here is that we can't really see the age gaps. Just think about what the over 50 crowd thinks of whippersnappers like me and etc.


You don't want to know, lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You don't want to know, lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> We're in the Matrix guys. Is the Matrix round or flat?


flat


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Different time zones, BOOM!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yep looks round to me
> View attachment 3698740


Notice how Africa takes up half the world? That photo was made by darkening the cabin of a high altitude plane and taking a pic of a round window. Here is the fraud being committed on camera. 1:00 minute in the vid.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Different time zones, BOOM!


If the world was flat the sun would always be visible even if its not shining directly above us.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Different time zones, BOOM!


Fizzle!!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If the world was flat the sun would always be visible even if its not shining directly above us. View attachment 3698798



Not, its to low to be seen from 5000 miles away


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Fizzle!!!View attachment 3698801


So, basically, the point (or two) of this gif is to show how yin and yang make the world go 'round?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Not


Why not? If there's no curve it should be visible.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

"The straight line belongs to men, the curved one to God(s)" -Gaudi

*emphasismine, careful where you walk


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Not, its to low to be seen from 5000 miles away


Why is it that if I place sticks in different places they're shadows wont be facing the same direction?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2016)

So airlines fly in arcs to keep this lie going, rather than fly over the north pole and reduce travel times to certain cities?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Why is it that if I place sticks in different places they're shadows wont be facing the same direction?



they totally will, the direction depends on time of day.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> So airlines fly in arcs to keep this lie going, rather than fly over the north pole and reduce travel times to certain cities?






I checked the real flat earth map and your distances are way off.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


>


The video starts out talking about how the mercator map is wrong. Why not plot plane routes on a more accurate map first. 





His last two examples disprove his theory, especially the last one. Notice how he dismisses why you can't fly straight from South America to Africa in the flat earth model, just like the round earth map. ..hmmmm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3698824
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah? Show and/or explain your work. Why are you using a map from 1892? Do modern maps (since the advent of air travel) defeat your purpose?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Still waiting for somebody to explain this localized hot  spot.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The video starts out talking about how the mercator map is wrong. Why not plot plane routes on a more accurate map first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His map is from 1892, dude. 1892!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, yeah? Show and/or explain your work. Why are you using a map from 1892? Do modern maps (since the advent of air travel) defeat your purpose?


Thays a dumb question.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> His map is from 1892, dude. 1892!


dude your globe earth map cant be put on 2d paper accurately, duh!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Nasa has at one time or another posted each of these so called earth photos. IFfthey lie about this what else are they lying about?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thays a dumb question.


Still waiting for you to show and explain your calculations as to why his map was wrong. We're patient, take your time. Promise not to forget about you in the meantime...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> So airlines fly in arcs to keep this lie going, rather than fly over the north pole and reduce travel times to certain cities?


Why dont they fly over antarctica from Buenos aires to OZ?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Still waiting for you to show and explain your calculations as to why his map was wrong. We're patient, take your time. Promise not to forget about you in the meantime...


look at the scale on the Gleason map.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> look at the scale on the Gleason map.


I can easily do the work. Still waiting for you to show/explain your calculations...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I can easily do the work. Still waiting for you to show/explain your calculations...


Do the work, the scale line is 7500 miles, go to it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

He won't do it Tyler. He won't expose himself, but will gladly attempt to pick any other persons calcs apart.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He won't do it Tyler. He won't expose himself, but will gladly attempt to pick any other persons calcs apart.


He's more exposed than a drunken stripper on saturday night.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

STill waiting for someone to explain the localized heatspot of the sun on the clouds in the picture I recently posted.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Note the arrogant demands he expects us to explain but he only offers others' work; then infers we are dumb if its not accepted. It's the standard ploy of the zealot, attempt to control the flow of debate. As I said earlier, he is not debating in good faith whatsoever. I hope his Dad does set him on fire


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Creationists aren't interested in science.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Flat earth theorists are pre cave man apes.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

for your listening pleasure.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Creationists aren't interested in science.
> 
> View attachment 3698888


http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/07/24/scientist-alleges-csun-fired-him-for-discovery-of-soft-tissue-on-dinosaur-fossil/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

I haven't seen UB in a while in this thread, I must of spanked him pretty good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Delusional


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Still waiting for somebody to explain this localized hot View attachment 3698843 spot.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I haven't seen UB in a while in this thread, I must of spanked him pretty good.


Must've, or must have. Bachelor of Law. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Must've, or must have. Bachelor of Law. lol


Oral Roberts University


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3698910


That's funny


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I haven't seen UB in a while in this thread, I must of spanked him pretty good.


No you didn't spank him you merely gave him a massive headache from banging his head against a wall while listening to a broken record.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I haven't seen UB in a while in this thread, I must of spanked him pretty good.


I think uncle buck just realized that you're delusional and probably suffer from mental retardation . I'm sure he decided to walk away from the situation, he's not an animal.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I think uncle buck just realized that you're delusional and probably suffer from mental retardation . I'm sure he decided to walk away from the situation, he's not an animal.


You can't reason with monkeys.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Must've, or must have. Bachelor of Law. lol


That's what secretaries are for.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's what secretaries are for.


Elitist as well, nice


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3698914


You probably believe we came from monkeys don't ya?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You probably believe we came from monkeys don't ya?


No I believe God created man.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You probably believe we came from monkeys don't ya?


Some of us are convinced you still might be one.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Some of us are convinced you still might be one.


I'm not the one flinging poo around here.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You can't reason with monkeys.


greasey ones ya can


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Flat landers aren't trolls they're just confused. That's what happens when you become a self taught scientist.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Flat landers aren't trolls they're just confused. That's what happens when you become a self taught scientist.


We live in a confused world.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Hanging on like the third monkey at the plank on Noah's Ark.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Can't believe this thread has gon on for 120 pages, when is it gonna end?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> No I believe God created man.


If it is because the bible says so, the bible also says the earth is flat. I can get the verses if you wish.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If it is because the bible says so, the bible also says the earth is flat. I can get the verses if you wish.


Please don't.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Please don't.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Can't believe this thread has gon on for 120 pages, when is it gonna end?


I'll start another one if it ends.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If it is because the bible says so, the bible also says the earth is flat. I can get the verses if you wish.


Hell why not.  are you a believer my friend? No ill will


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'll start another one if it ends.


Reported for even suggesting it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hell why not.  are you a believer my friend? No ill will


Yes, I totally believe in Jesus.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I totally believe in Jesus.


Praise the Lord! Jesus saves.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If it is because the bible says so, the bible also says the earth is flat. I can get the verses if you wish.


Does the Bible also say that the Devil put dinosaurs here? Please quote it if so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hell why not.  are you a believer my friend? No ill will



Amos 9:6 (NASB) The One who builds His upper chambers in the heavens And has founded His vaulted dome over the earth, He who calls for the waters of the sea And pours them out on the face of the earth, The Lord is His name. - See more at: http://www.testingtheglobe.com/bible.html#sthash.gEfuXByf.dpuf


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Does the Bible also say that the Devil put dinosaurs here? Please quote it if so.


Bible doesn't mention dinosaurs tho creationist have their theories


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

This guys family must be soo worried for him. I bet his loved ones just agree with him so he will stfu.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Does the Bible also say that the Devil put dinosaurs here? Please quote it if so.


http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/07/24/scientist-alleges-csun-fired-him-for-discovery-of-soft-tissue-on-dinosaur-fossil/

If the poor scientist finds anything to contradict the dinosaur bs they get fired.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Amos 9:6 (NASB) The One who builds His upper chambers in the heavens And has founded His vaulted dome over the earth, He who calls for the waters of the sea And pours them out on the face of the earth, The Lord is His name. - See more at: http://www.testingtheglobe.com/bible.html#sthash.gEfuXByf.dpuf


Interesting ill look into it.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You probably believe we came from monkeys don't ya?


well considering the deoxyribonucleanic acid chains
and the fact that we are almost identical to chimpanzees.
there is more dna difference between a donkey and a horse than a human and a chimp.
but that there is fancy science-talk


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/07/24/scientist-alleges-csun-fired-him-for-discovery-of-soft-tissue-on-dinosaur-fossil/
> 
> If the poor scientist finds anything to contradict the dinosaur bs they get fired.


Can't quote it but I believe a dinosaur is described in the book of Job actually.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'll start another one if it ends.


Why don't you go ahead and start a new fresh thread. 

Consider going for one that is more normalized. You haven't been genuinely answering everyones' questions to you man. How old are you, tell us?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Search "Dinosaurs in the bible" on YouTube. There's a few good videos.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If it is because the bible says so, the bible also says the earth is flat. I can get the verses if you wish.


wow, that's a total SHOCKER.. you are religious too?
annnd you wanna go there man?
the bible says a WHOLE lot of stupid shit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wow, that's a total SHOCKER.. you are religious too?
> annnd you wanna go there man?
> the bible says a WHOLE lot of stupid shit.
> View attachment 3698941


Lets not pass judgment my friend we can all learn from each other


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> well considering the deoxyribonucleanic acid chains
> and the fact that we are almost identical to chimpanzees.
> there is more dna difference between a donkey and a horse than a human and a chimp.
> but that there is fancy science-talk


I'm calling bullshit otherwise, we could make hybrid mule humans. A chimp human that can't reproduce. 
If DNA is a map, most maps of anywhere look similar especially when they are folded up sitting in the glove compartment.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why don't you go ahead and start a new fresh thread.
> 
> Consider going for one that is more normalized. You haven't been genuinely answering everyones' questions to you man. How old are you, tell us?


I don't answer the questions when they are formed as insults.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets not pass judgment my friend we can all learn from each other







This is pretty convincing.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets not pass judgment my friend we can all learn from each other


yea, I did that, and i'm not judging anybody. Never would.
I went to church and youth chapel, etc, etc.
I know a whoooooole lot about organized religion.
the world would simply be a better place if there were ZERO religion involved.
course we are overpopulated so heeeey lets go kill some more peeps in the name of GOD. The earth (the round one) could use that.
the philosophy isn't always bad, it's the PEOPLE that are put in "charge".

all I am saying is that to quote the bible (which one? BTW, considering it's been translated and rewritten more than any book in history)

I would never, ever judge anyone, you can believe what you want, but if anyone wants to argue about it?
and base their opinions and beliefs on it?
i'm happy to discredit those.

Namaste.

Honor the god within you.

Not the one that MAN wrote a book on.
Remember that.
MAN wrote that book.
and this was back in the day where they thought a whooooooole lot of stupid shit.
we can talk about popular beliefs from back then if ya'd like?
Silly..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't answer the questions when they are formed as insults.


Insults get us nowhere. Can't we have a peaceful debate?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't answer the questions when they are formed as insults.


It was meant as constructive criticism. 

I don't participate here because you dodge questions. Others will stop participating as well.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets not pass judgment my friend we can all learn from each other


Have at it, everyone else dropped off, but you haven't noticed.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Insults get us nowhere. Can't we have a peaceful debate?


Fill the void then.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It was meant as constructive criticism.
> 
> I don't participate here because you dodge questions. Others will stop participating as well.


I can only answer so many questions. I'm the only one answering questions. there are dozens of flat earth deniers here. Ask me a question and I'll answer it. I'm still waiting for the answer to why is this heatspot on the clouds from a sun supposedly 93000000 miles away. Out of the dozens of people here nobody has provided a hypothesis.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yea, I did that, and i'm not judging anybody. Never would.
> I went to church and youth chapel, etc, etc.
> I know a whoooooole lot about organized religion.
> the world would simply be a better place if there were ZERO religion involved.
> ...


I actually agree with alot of what you said actually.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Insults get us nowhere. Can't we have a peaceful debate?


you are indeed very Christ-like in your pacifism though.
I give you props for that my friend.
and for the record my entire family are Christians, they "pray" for me.
As a teenager, my atheist ass was draaaaagged in front of a church so they could collectively "pray" for my soul.
quite an experience for a teenager...
Ever have a bunch of religious zealots look at you like you need an exorcism?
Lovely.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> Ever have a bunch of religious zealots look at you like you need an exorcism?


complete nightmare


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Insults get us nowhere. Can't we have a peaceful debate?


Nope apparently not, you can't have a thread in tnt and stay on topic. Unless its random jibber jabber or jabber jibber.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Can't believe this thread has gon on for 120 pages, when is it gonna end?


Never, it's the ODanksta legacy thread. ..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you are indeed very Christ-like in your pacifism though.
> I give you props for that my friend.
> and for the record my entire family are Christians, they "pray" for me.
> As a teenager, my atheist ass was draaaaagged in front of a church so they could collectively "pray" for my soul.
> ...


The same happened to me as a teenager. I know exactly what you whent through. I actually came to God in jail at 21. I honestly don't care much for church. It's just a building run by Man.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> you are indeed very Christ-like in your pacifism though.
> I give you props for that my friend.
> and for the record my entire family are Christians, they "pray" for me.
> As a teenager, my atheist ass was draaaaagged in front of a church so they could collectively "pray" for my soul.
> ...


You shouldn't be forced to do anything. The way you describe it, it seems as though their plan backfired. Scatter the seeds and the crops grow where they may. Toss them among the rocks they'll never take root. It should be your decision to find god and yours alone. Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm not the one flinging poo around here.


Like I said, delusional


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The same happened to me as a teenager. I know exactly what you whent through. I actually came to God in jail at 21. I honestly don't care much for church. It's just a building run by Man.


I respect that greatly, and never would I intend on telling someone what they should believe.
my issue is that I tend to read a lot, do a lot of research, and genuinely am curious as to how the universe works.
I also am fairly versed on egyptian parables... and you'd be surprised how CLOSE they are to Christianity...
I mean... if the bible was a rap album?
they'd have to pay royalties to the Egyptians...


Dr.Pecker said:


> You shouldn't be forced to do anything. The way you describe it, it seems as though their plan backfired. Scatter the seeds and the crops grow where they may. Toss them among the rocks they'll never take root. It should be your decision to find god and yours alone. Sorry for your bad experience.


You seem like a good guy, always have.
nah, that didn't backfire at all, I wasn't on the "cusp" of religion, I was simply too curious for my own good.
It doesn't "jive" to me.
physics, geology, history, astral physics, etc, etc, etc.
all contradict religion.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I was a suicidal drug addict before I Found God. I attempted suicide 4 times. All that changed in a jail cell at that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't answer the questions when they are formed as insults.


He didn't insult you whatsoever, he made an observation that is true. You do dodge questions, you don't engage.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He didn't insult you whatsoever, he made an observation that is true. You do dodge questions, you don't engage.


he just posts youtube videos or pictures and says to watch em/look at em.. he doesnt even try to explain his part


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> I respect that greatly, and never would I intend on telling someone what they should believe.
> my issue is that I tend to read a lot, do a lot of research, and genuinely am curious as to how the universe works.
> I also am fairly versed on egyptian parables... and you'd be surprised how CLOSE they are to Christianity...
> I mean... if the bible was a rap album?
> ...


I'm the same way. I'll think to my self "why is that so?" Then spend days on the internet researching. I'm very interested in the Maya and Native American culture. Did a paper on Anubus in high school.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I hope we can be friends greasemonkey. We're not so different you and I


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I hope we can be friends greasemonkey. We're not so different you and I


i'd be happy to call you my friend, never can have too many.
even more so if you grow organically... but that talk is only for a pot-growing forum...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he just posts youtube videos or pictures and says to watch em/look at em.. he doesnt even try to explain his part


I've been answering questions. Ask me a question, here I am, ''rock you like a hurricane''.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not giving my age, this is a pot site. Sorry.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he just posts youtube videos or pictures and says to watch em/look at em.. he doesnt even try to explain his part


which is why I am convinced it's a VERY bored person's sock puppet..
Cuz if he did?
he'd try harder.
well, that's my theory anyways


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've been answering questions. Ask me a question, here I am, ''rock you like a hurricane''.


How old is the Earth?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was a suicidal drug addict before I Found God. I attempted suicide 4 times. All that changed in a jail cell at that


and that is a VERY valid reason why religion isn't all bad.
like I said, and like EVERYTHING, it's the humans that fuck it all up


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> which is why I am convinced it's a VERY bored person's sock puppet..
> Cuz if he did?
> he'd try harder.
> well, that's my theory anyways


i think the same thing.. i bet theres a youtube video on this conspiracy with pictures to back it up


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> How old is the Earth?


What does that have to do with whether or not it's a plate or a ball?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What does that have to do with whether or not it's a plate or a ball?


I'm just curious. Feeling self-conscious about your answer?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I'm just curious. Feeling self-conscious about your answer?


It's just that it is not my area of expertise. Why not ask a geologist.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've been answering questions. Ask me a question, here I am, ''rock you like a hurricane''.





SunnyJim said:


> I'm just curious. Feeling self-conscious about your answer?


ill ask a good question since he responded to me and appearently wants to rock me like a hurricane.. 

how old do you BELIEVE the earth is.. 


Mellowman2112 said:


> It's just that it is not my area of expertise. Why not ask a geologist.


wait.. youre not a geologist?.. so how are you able to say the earth is flat?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3698973


ohhhhhh CAN-aaaaada...!!


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's just that it is not my area of expertise. Why not ask a geologist.


So your area of expertise isn't dating the Earth's origin, but you are an expert in the Flat Earth theory? You know it's flat, but not how old it is? Weird.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3698973


so much better than the fatties


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So your area of expertise isn't dating the Earth's origin, but you are an expert in the Flat Earth theory? You know it's flat, but not how old it is? Weird.


he'll get back to you right after he finds a youtube video from a non credible source about it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill ask a good question since he responded to me and appearently wants to rock me like a hurricane..
> 
> how old do you BELIEVE the earth is..
> 
> wait.. youre not a geologist?.. so how are you able to say the earth is flat?


From simple observations, like the photo with the localized sunspot I posted a few posts back.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he'll get back to you right after he finds a youtube video from a non credible source about it


You read my mind.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3698973


I see your pair, and raise you a pair...
ANNNNND I CALL!
lets, see em?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've been answering questions. Ask me a question, here I am, ''rock you like a hurricane''.


This is the difference; Christians like Drowning man and greasemonkey vs you: They are secure and serene in their beliefs and don't push them on others. You are arrogant and enjoy irritating folks. You exhibit the sin of pride and both God and Jesus disapproved of that. There are many ways to spread the gospel, those 2 guys have chosen the way Jesus would, you've chosen to beat folks with a rod.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> From simple observations, like the photo with the localized sunspot I posted a few posts back.


so from observations based off of non credible sources you came to that.. dont ya know all those videos you posted and pictures were made from people who never left their moms basement.. let alone never seen the sun? 
how old do you believe the earth is.. dont dance around it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he'll get back to you right after he finds a youtube video from a non credible source about it


So who decides what is a credible and what is a non credible source? They lied about 911, they lied about sandy hook, they lied about Boston, they lied about 77. Mainstream media are huge liars. Just saying.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> This is the difference; Christians like Drowning man and greasemonkey vs you: They are secure and serene in their beliefs and don't push them on others. You are arrogant and enjoy irritating folks. You exhibit the sin of pride and both God and Jesus disapproved of that. There are many ways to spread the gospel, those 2 guys have chosen the way Jesus would, you've chosen to beat folks with a rod.





greasemonkeymann said:


> I see your pair, and raise you a pair...
> ANNNNND I CALL!
> lets, see em?
> View attachment 3698977


i would definitely beat this chick with my rod


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So who decides what is a credible and what is a non credible source? They lied about 911, they lied about sandy hook, they lied about Boston, they lied about 77. Mainstream media are huge liars. Just saying.


Takes one to know one, Law School hotshot.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> This is the difference; Christians like Drowning man and greasemonkey vs you: They are secure and serene in their beliefs and don't push them on others. You are arrogant and enjoy irritating folks. You exhibit the sin of pride and both God and Jesus disapproved of that. There are many ways to spread the gospel, those 2 guys have chosen the way Jesus would, you've chosen to beat folks with a rod.


I'm not evanglizing here, we are discussing the possibility of a flat earth.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i would definitely beat this chick with my rod


We can finally agree on something.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So who decides what is a credible and what is a non credible source? They lied about 911, they lied about sandy hook, they lied about Boston, they lied about 77. Mainstream media are huge liars. Just saying.


Eratosthenes? i didnt know he had anything to do with any of that. shit ive been lied to this whole time!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so much better than the fatties


hey that one thick girl by the pool i'd hit...
allllll day long
am I right fellas?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's just that it is not my area of expertise. Why not ask a geologist.


You had no problem blaming Jews for being behind the plot to prevent us from knowing the truth. You've gone off topic a multiple of times; thus it's fine for you but no ok for others. Sin of hypocrisy


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We can finally agree on something.


stop thinking about my rod


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> hey that one thick girl by the pool i'd hit...
> allllll day long
> am I right fellas?


The one that caught my eye yesterday?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so from observations based off of non credible sources you came to that.. dont ya know all those videos you posted and pictures were made from people who never left their moms basement.. let alone never seen the sun?
> how old do you believe the earth is.. dont dance around it


There are hundreds of videos and pics with localized sunspots on the internet, there are no actual photos of earth from space. See the difference genius?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> stop thinking about my rod


lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There are hundreds of videos and pics with localized sunspots on the internet, there are no actual photos of earth from space. See the difference genius?


actually there is, and they've been posted.. i even posted a video made by red bull of a guy jumping from space that showed a round earth. youve called all of them fake


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> This is the difference; Christians like Drowning man and greasemonkey vs you: They are secure and serene in their beliefs and don't push them on others. You are arrogant and enjoy irritating folks. You exhibit the sin of pride and both God and Jesus disapproved of that. There are many ways to spread the gospel, those 2 guys have chosen the way Jesus would, you've chosen to beat folks with a rod.


Drops the Mic.


for those of us that played a lil video games..


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> actually there is, and they've been posted.. i even posted a video made by red bull of a guy jumping from space that showed a round earth. youve called all of them fake


Post it again so everyone can see how New Mexico takes up the whole half of the earth in the fish eye lense.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

The earth is 12,000 years old duh


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

I guess a telescope on lake Michigan looking over to Wisconsin wouldn't work. 



 The only way I could explain it is the Coriolis effect. @Mellowman2112 



 When shooting long range, say over 1000 yards you would have to compensate for earth spin.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> From simple observations, like the photo with the localized sunspot I posted a few posts back.


here.. cuz I love ya man.
lets fight fire with fire.
my logic and yours..
ready?
Boom!

annnd I win!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

its not fish eye, its a curved lens. but look at the rest of the picture, if you believe theres that much of a curve on one object in the frame, and barely any curve on anything else in the frame. look at him, his hands, the shuttle (iguess itd be called a shuttle i dont know) also look that its not made by nasa, its made by red bull. if you really want to believe an energy drink company would take it this far to lie to you, im sorry for you. youre just too stuck on believing something with no basis. ill admit, its cool to read about conspiracy shit.. but when you get too wrapped up in it, then ya got a problem

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2012/10/confirmed-felix-baumgartners-free-fall-from-space-sets-five-new-world-records-45463/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> actually there is, and they've been posted.. i even posted a video made by red bull of a guy jumping from space that showed a round earth. youve called all of them fake


BTW 120000 feet is not ''outerspace''


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> BTW 120000 feet is not ''outerspace''


seems spacey enough for me.. you can see the earth and thats all i needed


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I guess a telescope on lake Michigan looking over to Wisconsin wouldn't work.


Nice post, clearly impossible on a round ball earth.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I find the flat Earth theory intreaging but from my studying into it there's more proof of it being round. Spherical bodys are the most common shape in the universe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so much better than the fatties


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've been answering questions. Ask me a question, here I am, ''rock you like a hurricane''.


I only liked this post because I sung it as I read it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice post, clearly impossible on a round ball earth.View attachment 3698984


I updated the post with proof take a look again.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

@srh88  get you some.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> @srh88 View attachment 3698993 get you some.


lets be honest here.. youd eat that cheese


----------



## Rrog (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lets be honest here.. youd eat that cheese


Ummm... I'm gonna say.... nope


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lets be honest here.. youd eat that cheese


Id do it for an ounce.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Id do it for an ounce.


thats expensive, i bet theres some people here that would do it for a gram


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Id do it for an ounce.


Give me 2 pieces of bread and some butter. I'll make some grilled cheese sammich's outta dem hoes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats expensive, i bet theres some people here that would do it for a gram


She's way to sweaty and salty to do that for a gram.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

The ancient Greeks calculated the circumference of the earth almost down to the mile by measuring shadows. Imagine what we can do with modern technology.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Give me 2 pieces of bread and some butter. I'll make some grilled cheese sammich's outta dem hoes


at least someone here aint fuckin around


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats expensive, i bet theres some people here that would do it for a gram


I've been offered bj's for less.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The ancient Greeks calculated the circumference of the earth almost down to the mile by measuring shadows. Imagine what we can do with modern technology.


sorry dude, we've moved on to cheese tits


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I've been offered bj's for less.


i hope you accepted the offer


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Who cares if its round or flat lol at least we have cheese


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

Throw some cheese on dat bitch lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Who cares if its round or flat lol at least we have cheese


they better be round.. noone wants a flat chick


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Give me 2 pieces of bread and some butter. I'll make some grilled cheese sammich's outta dem hoes


That's extra sharp cheddar bro. id lay her under the sun and throw some tortilla chips on those bazookas.top that bitch off with some jalapeños. 


Dr.Pecker said:


> I've been offered bj's for less.


I was drunk.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they better be round.. noone wants a flat chick


I like my women like I like my coffee strong and black


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I can only answer so many questions. I'm the only one answering questions. there are dozens of flat earth deniers here. Ask me a question and I'll answer it. I'm still waiting for the answer to why is this heatspot on the clouds from a sun supposedly 93000000 miles away. Out of the dozens of people here nobody has provided a hypothesis. View attachment 3698949


People have answered many, many questions. It's not our fault that you can't understand the answers, or just dismiss them saying, 'bullshit!' Still waiting for your calculations from weedfreak's map from pages back. Also, link to where you found the heat spot photo so we can judge its legitimacy...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Time to take a break from this thread, gotta order some magic truffles yay for pay day


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I like my women like I like my coffee strong and black


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's extra sharp cheddar bro. id lay her under the sun and throw some tortilla chips on those bazookas.top that bitch off with some jalapeños.


And some fresh crema, straight from my dick!


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


Not strong like that!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> People have answered many, many questions. It's not our fault that you can't understand the answers, or just dismiss them saying, 'bullshit!' Still waiting for your calculations from weedfreak's map from pages back. Also, link to where you found the heat spot photo so we can judge its legitimacy...


i didnt see the pic.. but when you see a pic you want to see the source.. right click, then click "search google for image" itll bring up its source.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> And some fresh crema, straight from my dick!


Sounds deliciously gay.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

@mr sunshine I bet we could fill her belly button up with bean dip and use it like a bowl.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So who decides what is a credible and what is a non credible source? They lied about 911, they lied about sandy hook, they lied about Boston, they lied about 77. Mainstream media are huge liars. Just saying.


Just because you state things it does not make it so. When adults debate/discuss they know the burden of proof is on the one making a positive claim. The larger the claim, the more proof is necessary. That which is presented without evidence can be dismissed without evidence. Pro tip - YT vids and bogus pics from bias sources are not evidence...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @mr sunshine I bet we could fill her belly button up with bean dip and use it like a bowl.


Who's going to shit in her belly button first?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's going to shit in her belly button first?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd like to go last, for personal reasons.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'd like to go last, for personal reasons.


you want to be the cherry on top of all that cream?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

If we shift the focus to religion, we may be able to get this shit thread moved to S&S&P. There, it can die a quiet death. So will MM, for without negative attention, she'll simply fade away...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you want to be the cherry on top of all that cream?


I wanted to see what you guys smell like from the inside.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If we shift the focus to religion, we may be able to get this shit thread moved to S&S&P. There, it can die a quiet death. So will MM, for without negative attention, she'll simply fade away...


i dont think MM is a chick. if they are we can settle this real quick
Dear @Mellowman2112 , 
Tits or GTFO​Sincerely.
your friends at riu​


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont think MM is a chick. if they are we can settle this real quick
> Dear @Mellowman2112 ,
> Tits or GTFO​Sincerely.
> your friends at riu​


If his tits are nice enough, I'll concede the earth is flat...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If his tits are nice enough, I'll concede the earth is flat...


My man tits are nice and big like my fat ass lol anybody wanna touch?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> My man tits are nice and big like my fat ass lol anybody wanna touch?


Is it nice and tight? I'm only asking 'cause you've been to jail...
`


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If his tits are nice enough, I'll concede the earth is flat...


I'll trade round ones for round ones, there's always room for titties


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Is it nice and tight? I'm only asking 'cause you've been to jail...
> `


Not at all. I have Seroquil tits. I'm a large dude.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I can only answer so many questions. I'm the only one answering questions. there are dozens of flat earth deniers here. Ask me a question and I'll answer it. I'm still waiting for the answer to why is this heatspot on the clouds from a sun supposedly 93000000 miles away. *Out of the dozens of people here nobody has provided a hypothesis.* View attachment 3698949


False. Every round-earther who has stopped here, Annie, Malt, Bama, myself and others ... have presented a hypothesis. (Key word: triangles.) 

Your capacity to ignore the offered hypotheses, wait a coupla hours or days, then whine "nobody is answering the meeeee!" stands in stark contrast to your tactic of ignoring previous answers and pretending nobody has answered you. The nub is that nobody has given you the answers you have already decided are right ... and thus you feel OK with tossing out the other answers as well, with no effort at honest test of our or your ideas.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm not giving my age, this is a pot site. Sorry.


da fuck does that mean? The pot site only cares if you are older than 18. You've stated you have a BA in Law degree, so you are older than 18. Unless of course you lied.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not at all. I have Seroquil tits. I'm a large dude.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> False. Every round-earther who has stopped here, Annie, Malt, Bama, myself and others ... have presented a hypothesis. (Key word: triangles.)
> 
> Your capacity to ignore the offered hypotheses, wait a coupla hours or days, then whine "nobody is answering the meeeee!" stands in stark contrast to your tactic of ignoring previous answers and pretending nobody has answered you. The nub is that nobody has given you the answers you have already decided are right ... and thus you feel OK with tossing out the other answers as well, with no effort at honest test of our or your ideas.


Kept giving the same proofs over and over "the sun glare" some body call the wambulance.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I think I've talked to you enough about spreading lies.


The truth is a complete defense LOL you answered twice!! Ha ha how butt hurt are you. My guess is it's visible from low earth orbit


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey Anna how are you today?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The truth is a complete defense LOL you answered twice!! Ha ha how butt hurt are you. My guess is it's visible from low earth orbit


what happened between you all? lol.. i think i missed some excitement


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Kept giving the same proofs over and over "the sun glare" some body call the wambulance.


Damn, even his fellow xians are busting on MM. He's at the bottom of EVERYONE'S barrel. I feel for his parents...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> H
> Hey Anna how are you today?


It's Annie, and that's Ms. ToGarden to you...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I guess a telescope on lake Michigan looking over to Wisconsin wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice how his pattern disperses after he tries to take the so called coriolis effect into account? 
This guy from the Navy works on line of sight targeting systems, he calls bullshit on curvature.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Damn, even fellow xians are busting on MM. He's at the bottom of EVERYONE'S barrel. I feel for his parents...


YES, because it's incontrovertible proof of the sun being local. Nobody has given an explanation for it yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If we shift the focus to religion, we may be able to get this shit thread moved to S&S&P. There, it can die a quiet death. So will MM, for without negative attention, she'll simply fade away...


I said some while back this was religious and simply adolescent attention seeking but no one listens to me.


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Can acquiescence eventually lead to amnesty for Pecker? Or are we going to have to call Saul?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's Annie, and that's Ms. ToGarden to you...


Sorry we exchanged first names the other day but I'm so forgetful. Fucking seroquel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Notice how his pattern disperses after he tries to take the so called coriolis effect into account?
> This guy from the Navy works on line of sight targeting systems, he calls bullshit on curvature.


Lol! Gonna just ignore what everyone said to you and post more garbage. Stop asking people to address your crap. Who gives a fuck what this dude says? No one's falling for an argumentum ad populum nor arguments from authority...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's Annie, and that's Ms. ToGarden to you...


Actually if score keeping its Dr. 2G to you LOL

But I'm feeling pretty informal LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> YES, because it's incontrovertible proof of the sun being local. Nobody has given an explanation for it yet. View attachment 3699053


 Triangles!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I find the flat Earth theory intreaging but from my studying into it there's more proof of it being round. Spherical bodys are the most common shape in the universe.


No need to rush to judgement. Take a look at the universe from this vid.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> YES, because it's incontrovertible proof of the sun being local. Nobody has given an explanation for it yet. View attachment 3699053


Then wat is the sun? Gods flashlight? It's a fucking ball of fire dude


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The ancient Greeks calculated the circumference of the earth almost down to the mile by measuring shadows. Imagine what we can do with modern technology.


Eratohtenes assumed we are on a ball earth. His calculations also confirm the flat earth with a sun at 3000 distance. We can see shadows and measure them just fine on a plane.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Eratohtenes assumed we are on a ball earth. His calculations also confirm the flat earth with a sun at 3000 distance. We can see shadows and measure them just fine on a plane.





srh88 said:


> its not fish eye, its a curved lens. but look at the rest of the picture, if you believe theres that much of a curve on one object in the frame, and barely any curve on anything else in the frame. look at him, his hands, the shuttle (iguess itd be called a shuttle i dont know) also look that its not made by nasa, its made by red bull. if you really want to believe an energy drink company would take it this far to lie to you, im sorry for you. youre just too stuck on believing something with no basis. ill admit, its cool to read about conspiracy shit.. but when you get too wrapped up in it, then ya got a problem
> 
> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/2012/10/confirmed-felix-baumgartners-free-fall-from-space-sets-five-new-world-records-45463/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Then wat is the sun? Gods flashlight? It's a fucking ball of fire dude


It's a ball of fire? Why? because somebody told you and told you and told you, eventually you parrot it. Looks more like a 60000000000000 watt HID to me. Rotating around on a light mover.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> Can acquiescence eventually lead to amnesty for Pecker? Or are we going to have to call Saul?


 Why extend amnesty to a multiple bigot?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Actually if score keeping its Dr. 2G to you LOL
> 
> But I'm feeling pretty informal LOL


Dr. 2G it is. That's hot


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The truth is a complete defense LOL you answered twice!! Ha ha how butt hurt are you. My guess is it's visible from low earth orbit


But not in this thread


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just because you state things it does not make it so. When adults debate/discuss they know the burden of proof is on the one making a positive claim. The larger the claim, the more proof is necessary. That which is presented without evidence can be dismissed without evidence. Pro tip - YT vids and bogus pics from bias sources are not evidence...


If you still believe 911 was done by 19 cavemen there is no hope for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Dr. 2G it is. That's hot


LOL it would be much hotter if I had ever been much more than a professional student. Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> da fuck does that mean? The pot site only cares if you are older than 18. You've stated you have a BA in Law degree, so you are older than 18. Unless of course you lied.


Yes older than 26, less than 50.


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> If you aren't enjoy the turtle.


I saw a giant snapping turtle crossing the road on my journey to eat cookies. It had traffic stopped. Sure hope it made it across the road safely, but I have my doubts because it was rush hour still and some automobiles were attempting to skirt the roadblock.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Notice how his pattern disperses after he tries to take the so called coriolis effect into account?
> This guy from the Navy works on line of sight targeting systems, he calls bullshit on curvature.


i made it through 14 minutes. what did i win?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you still believe 911 was done by 19 cavemen there is no hope for you.


this thread has nothing to do with 911.. this is about flat earth. stay on topic buckaroo.. also the people want to know, are you a dude or a chick, and do you have nice boobs


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you still believe 911 was done by 19 cavemen there is no hope for you.


Strawman of the year!


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you still believe 911 was done by 19 cavemen there is no hope for you.


It was promoted by the rothschild family to gain control of the central banks in the middle east, it also benefited the usa because of oil.


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Better call Saul.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i made it through 14 minutes. what did i win?


Some perspective on reality maybe?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i made it through 14 minutes. what did i win?


you made it 13:51 seconds longer than i did, good job


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i made it through 14 minutes. what did i win?


 A nap?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Stay on topic Mellowman. Oops I forgot, you get to bring all your other conspiracies but we don't, cuz yer special


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Then who's operating the light? And how do you explain solar flares. I'm not buying it. All that video proved was digital cameras bought at WalMart can't replace a telescope.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 3, 2016)

A well-known scientist (some say it was Bertrand Russell) once gave a public lecture on astronomy. He described how the earth orbits around the sun and how the sun, in turn, orbits around the center of a vast collection of stars called our galaxy. At the end of the lecture, a little old lady at the back of the room got up and said: "What you have told us is rubbish. The world is really a flat plate supported on the back of a giant tortoise." The scientist gave a superior smile before replying, "What is the tortoise standing on?" "You're very clever, young man, very clever," said the old lady. "But it's turtles all the way down!"

— Hawking, 1988


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> It was promoted by the rothschild family to gain control of the central backs in the middle east, it also benefited the usa because of oil.


Agreed. and conveniently we find ourselves fighting Israel's neighbors for them.

The point I was making is that mainstream media lies their asses off. How great the neurotixin flouride is for your teeth for example. How great GMO food is. it goes on and on ad infinitum.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Now to weeble home from the bar and see if they fixed my internet, cable AND electrical!! Welcome to the Mojave.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Then who's operating the light? And how do you explain solar flares. I'm not buying it. All that video proved was digital cameras bought at WalMart can't replace a telescope.


Who is operating the light, mine is on a timer. Solar flares: I've never seen one myself. I've just been told by the lying mainstream media to scare me. They want you living in fear for some reason. It's strange, I feel a lot safer now, knowing I live in a flat plane under a dome.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Agreed. and conveniently we find ourselves fighting Israel's neighbors for them.
> 
> The point I was making is that mainstream media lies their asses off. How great the neurotixin flouride is for your teeth for example. How great GMO food is. it goes on and on ad infinitum.


dude answer my shit. stop being a turd beast. ill even give you a selection of things to answer, you can choose one
1) the red bull video, explain it.. im not linking it again and dont say its fake because new mexico takes up half the earth, you cant even see the whole earth in the vid
2) how old do you think the earth is?
3) are you a man or woman, and do you have nice boobs?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> A well-known scientist (some say it was Bertrand Russell) once gave a public lecture on astronomy. He described how the earth orbits around the sun and how the sun, in turn, orbits around the center of a vast collection of stars called our galaxy. At the end of the lecture, a little old lady at the back of the room got up and said: "What you have told us is rubbish. The world is really a flat plate supported on the back of a giant tortoise." The scientist gave a superior smile before replying, "What is the tortoise standing on?" "You're very clever, young man, very clever," said the old lady. "But it's turtles all the way down!"
> 
> — Hawking, 1988


Hawking can blow me, you actually believe that freak can type 200 words per minute with his disabled body? They had to drag out another Einstein type to keep the lie going. What better talking head than a head that can't actually talk?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who is operating the light, mine is on a timer. Solar flares: I've never seen one myself. I've just been told by the lying mainstream media to scare me. They want you living in fear for some reason. It's strange, I feel a lot safer now, knowing I live in a flat plane under a dome.


If yet gonna state that its a giant light bulb being moved across the sky you have to explain the source of its motion dude. What's the theory then?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hawking can blow me, you actually believe that freak can type 200 words per minute with his disabled body? They had to drag out another Einstein type to keep the lie going. What better talking head than a head that can't actually talk?


Jesus, now you condemn the infirm. You fit right in with your pal Adolph


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> False. Every round-earther who has stopped here, Annie, Malt, Bama, myself and others ... have presented a hypothesis. (Key word: triangles.)
> 
> Your capacity to ignore the offered hypotheses, wait a coupla hours or days, then whine "nobody is answering the meeeee!" stands in stark contrast to your tactic of ignoring previous answers and pretending nobody has answered you. The nub is that nobody has given you the answers you have already decided are right ... and thus you feel OK with tossing out the other answers as well, with no effort at honest test of our or your ideas.


Hi Cannabineer,

sorry if I missed your hypothesis can you put a link to it. I'll be happy to review it and anyone else who wants to. Thanks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

What's your opinion of Gypsies, Asians and Aboriginals?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Let's see now.
> 
> Mellowman showed up and began to engage in asymmetric warfare with those who don't believe as he does.
> 
> ...


Look at my profile, I'm a well known member. Just been taking a break from my hobby, and came around for some pointers on my new cabinet grow, and found this thread.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

I believe that I simply stated MM is a troll, not a sock. That may have been Dr. 2g, not sure. MM's been here for about as long as I have...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Can any one explane the giant light bulb in the sky theory please.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hawking can blow me, you actually believe that freak can type 200 words per minute with his disabled body? They had to drag out another Einstein type to keep the lie going. What better talking head than a head that can't actually talk?


Wow. Annie, with her failing heart and broken skull, vaporized you with only casual effort. And now you go after another Galaxy-class mind in a broken body. You, Sir, are not the sort of man I would tolerate in my house.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I'll just have to ask the clockwork elves I guise.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 3, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> . "But it's turtles all the way down!"
> 
> — Hawking, 1988


so if the turtle is standing on turtles, what are the turtles on?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so if the turtle is standing on turtles, what are the turtles on?


did you kick me out of the positive people thread yet?

LOL


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> this thread has nothing to do with 911.. this is about flat earth. stay on topic buckaroo.. also the people want to know, are you a dude or a chick, and do you have nice boobs


I'm a dude. In a way it does because round earth and 911 are the biggest lies ever. If people accepted the truth things would change for the better.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm so confused *scratches head


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm a dude. In a way it does because round earth and 911 are the biggest lies ever. If people accepted the truth things would change for the better.


If your mind is what you mean by better, that's the most hilarious post in the entire thread...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If yet gonna state that its a giant light bulb being moved across the sky you have to explain the source of its motion dude. What's the theory then?


Well, my theory is the flat plane is enclosed in a dome. The dome is made of nickle. Because that is what lot's of the meteorites are made of. It could be suspended by electromagnetism and pulled around by electromagnetism. Some things are beyond my comprehension. The moons light has a cooling effect, I would love to have a mini moon in my grow cab haha.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is one for you guys. How come shooting stars always fall down from the heavens and don't ever go whizzing by on an upward angle? If we are a ball suspended in space they should go whizzing by at all angles.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you kick me out of the positive people thread yet?
> 
> LOL


you're cute. did you come up with that all by yourself?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi Cannabineer,
> 
> sorry if I missed your hypothesis can you put a link to it. I'll be happy to review it and anyone else who wants to. Thanks.


I stated it frequently and to you. You have the option of sorting through my replies to you.

So, now we will see ... do you care to? The level of your sincerity is measured by what you do, not what you say. 

(Key word: triangles!)

Think of them as flat pyramids.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Can any one explane the giant light bulb in the sky theory please.


Tesla believed he could transmit electricity cheaply through the air. They revoked the funding for his tower when he tried to prove it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Well, my theory is the flat plane is enclosed in a dome. The dome is made of nickle. Because that is what lot's of the meteorites are made of. It could be suspended by electromagnetism and pulled around by electromagnetism. Some things are beyond my comprehension. The moons light has a cooling effect, I would love to have a mini moon in my grow cab haha.



Thank you for the signature, it's my first one ever.

Can I get an autograph? I want to remember this for all of eternity.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

@cannabineer I admit my cock grabbing joke was distasteful but I already apologized for it. For you to continue acting out this way just shows your level of maturity. You should just let it go and quit harboring this hatred towards me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> (Key word: triangles!)
> 
> Think of them as flat pyramids.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Wow. Annie, with her failing heart and broken skull, vaporized you with only casual effort. And now you go after another Galaxy-class mind in a broken body. You, Sir, are not the sort of man I would tolerate in my house.


Who is Annie? I can;t find a post from Annie. I don;t wish to visit your house.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> @cannabineer I admit my cock grabbing joke was distasteful but I already apologized for it. For you to continue acting out this way just shows your level of maturity. You should just let it go and quit harboring this hatred towards me.


Don't worry about the homophobic slur, we really don't mind.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Your capacity to ignore the offered hypotheses, wait a coupla hours or days, then whine "nobody is answering the meeeee!" stands in stark contrast to your tactic of ignoring previous answers and pretending nobody has answered you.


AKA gas-lighting. A popular tactic of anti-vaxxers and other untenable positions. These are the sorts of things people reach for when they can't reach for the facts.

Example: 


Mellowman2112 said:


> sorry if I missed your hypothesis can you put a link to it. I'll be happy to review it and anyone else who wants to. Thanks.


This is similar to and often used in tandem with another tactic known as the intellectual shell game. That's when you have to guess which "argument" the denier is currently using, and it's never the one you pick.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Tesla believed he could transmit electricity cheaply through the air. They revoked the funding for his tower when he tried to prove it.


Because he was promoting it as a source for free energy. They didn't like the idea of giving anything for free


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Because he was promoting it as a source for free energy. They didn't like the idea of giving anything for free


His methods are what the electric companies use today go figure.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> His methods are what the electric companies use today go figure.


Almost like wifi


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> @cannabineer I admit my cock grabbing joke was distasteful but I already apologized for it. For you to continue acting out this way just shows your level of maturity. You should just let it go and quit harboring this hatred towards me.


You did not apologize to the person you actually offended. You owe Annie the public apology; not me. 

You also did not account for your "NASA is deception in Jew language" declaration of anti-Semitic thought and sentiment. 

The red herring about my alleged maturity exposes this false apology as an attempt to recruit the gullible.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm so confused *scratches head


That is precisely his intent


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You did not apologize to the person you actually offended. You owe Annie the public apology; not me.
> 
> You also did not account for your "NASA is deception in Jew language" declaration of anti-Semitic thought and sentiment.
> 
> The red herring about my alleged maturity exposes this false apology as an attempt to recruit the gullible.


I did apologize, I'll do it again look, I'm sorry annie for offending you I'm sorry for for the joke about you grabbing cannabineers cock. I apologize to you again also cannabineer. It was distasteful and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm a dude. In a way it does because round earth and 911 are the biggest lies ever. If people accepted the truth things would change for the better.


thanks for answering, thing with 911.. there was something to gain i guess in a really fucked up way. but there is absolutely nothing to gain lying about the earth being round, and we all know if there is nothing to gain, the government dont care. but id appreciate it if you answered my question about the red bull video. you asked me to link it back up, so i did


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> That is precisely his intent


Sound more like Greek mythology then logic. Hasn't really given us any scientific proof.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I did apologize, I'll do it again look, I'm sorry annie for offending you I'm sorry for for the joke about you grabbing cannabineers cock. I apologize to you again also cannabineer. It was distasteful and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


now mouth hug his weener


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey guys Hercules is holding up the Earth *laughs


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You did not apologize to the person you actually offended. You owe Annie the public apology; not me.
> 
> You also did not account for your "NASA is deception in Jew language" declaration of anti-Semitic thought and sentiment.
> 
> The red herring about my alleged maturity exposes this false apology as an attempt to recruit the gullible.


It wasn't antisemitic the hebrews are the jews I've already explained that to you look it up.
@curious2garden I'm sorry if my distasteful cock grabbing joke offended you it was not my intention.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thanks for answering, thing with 911.. there was something to gain i guess in a really fucked up way. but there is absolutely nothing to gain lying about the earth being round, and we all know if there is nothing to gain, the government dont care. but id appreciate it if you answered my question about the red bull video. you asked me to link it back up, so i did


I asked him the same thing. He thinks Satan has souls to gain. Satan and god are playing a good ole game of 1 on 1 for our souls.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I asked him the same thing. He thinks Satan has souls to gain. Satan and god are playing a good ole game of 1 on 1 for our souls.


satan will dunk the shit out of jesus


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I did apologize, I'll do it again look, I'm sorry annie for offending you I'm sorry for for the joke about you grabbing cannabineers cock. I apologize to you again also cannabineer. It was distasteful and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


Thanks Dr.P I'm way over that. I'm used to ad hominem and don't get upset. My concern is that NASA means deceit in Hebrew post you made. I have a real issue with religious zealots and bigots. Your specious attempts at explanation simply made it worse. 

Especially your I'm a jew post.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I did apologize, I'll do it again look, I'm sorry annie for offending you I'm sorry for for the joke about you grabbing cannabineers cock. I apologize to you again also cannabineer. It was distasteful and I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


"I'm sorry that I offended anyone" would have worked so much better than that sly snide blamestorm " ...if...". It translates to "I apologize for YOUR being crazy ass fuckhead". You have used just such language with me and others who have argued alongside my stated positions.

That is not how one apologizes. That is how one slyly says "everything I said about you was RIGHT and I APOLOGIZE for being RIGHT". I call that a display of impressively disingenuous rhetoric.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Sound more like Greek mythology then logic. Hasn't really given us any scientific proof.


And he won't, because he hasn't done any real work. He picks and chooses examples he believes, discards everything that doesn't fit. The shame is he hasn't tested the ideas. He is a Cliff's Notes type guy; too lazy to read the real stuff, he'll just read the abstract. If he had done the real work, he'd see that the subject requires an open mind and a necessity to consider numerous variables. His explanation of Coriolis on bullets was laughable; no consideration of temperature, air density, humidity, layered wind patterns


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Dr.P I'm way over that. I'm used to ad hominem and don't get upset. My concern is that NASA means deceit in Hebrew post you made. I have a real issue with religious zealots and bigots. Your specious attempts at explanation simply made it worse.
> 
> Especially your I'm a jew post.


 I said my mother was jewish. however you wish to spin your web is up to you. The hebrew post was funny and it wasn't directed towards anyone.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> "I'm sorry that I offended anyone" would have worked so much better than that sly snide blamestorm " ...if...". It translates to "I apologize for YOUR being crazy ass fuckhead". You have used just such language with me and others who have argued alongside my stated positions.
> 
> That is not how one apologizes. That is how one slyly says "everything I said about you was RIGHT and I APOLOGIZE for being RIGHT". I call that a display of impressively disingenuous rhetoric.


That's all I can do man take it or leave it. I have never called you a crazy fuckhead.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey guys Hercules is holding up the Earth *laughs


It's Atlas (Greek), AND Anubis (Egyptian), LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I said my mother was jewish. however you wish to spin your web is up to you. The hebrew post was funny and it wasn't directed towards anyone.


So you're saying you were adopted? That post was not funny at all, nor deniable.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I said my mother was jewish. however you wish to spin your web is up to you. The hebrew post was funny and it wasn't directed towards anyone.


By Jewish tradition, if Mom is a Jew, you are a Jew.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It wasn't antisemitic the hebrews are the jews I've already explained that to you look it up.
> @curious2garden I'm sorry if my distasteful cock grabbing joke offended you it was not my intention.


To the red: false. To the blue: false for that reason. 

Your mother was Jewish. That makes you a ___. You can do eet


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And he won't, because he hasn't done any real work. He picks and chooses examples he believes, discards everything that doesn't fit. The shame is he hasn't tested the ideas. He is a Cliff's Notes type guy; too lazy to read the real stuff, he'll just read the abstract. If he had done the real work, he'd see that the subject requires an open mind and a necessity to consider numerous variables. His explanation of Coriolis on bullets was laughable; no consideration of temperature, air density, humidity, layered wind patterns


I doubt he watched any of our round earth proof videos either. I gave him a video that answered all the questions with logic and science and he never answers to it. To any of us.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I doubt he watched any of our round earth proof videos either. I gave him a video that answered all the questions with logic and science and he never answers to it. To any of us.


"agent provocateur "


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I doubt he watched any of our round earth proof videos either. I gave him a video that answered all the questions with logic and science and he never answers to it. To any of us.


That's religious screed. It's not about debating it's about posting your opinion over and over finshaggy does the same shit.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> To the red: false. To the blue: false for that reason.
> 
> Your mother was Jewish. That makes you a ___. You can do eet


how dare you call him an underscore! 
this is an outrage.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> By Jewish tradition, if Mom is a Jew, you are a Jew.


I guess so I wasn't really brought up that way. My dads not he don't go to church. My mom kind of got away from it she still goes to 7th adventist on saturday not every saturday but she goes once in a while.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

@Dr.Pecker Mom is Reformed, correct?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I think there's nothing to add to this thread to be honest. I'm starting to get frustrated. Time to smoke some weed


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That's religious screed. It's not about debating it's about posting your opinion over and over finshaggy does the same shit.


for a bit i wondered if this guy was fins sock.. basically the same debate style (im right youre wrong) but then i realized finshaggy doesnt give a fuck if we think he's crazy so i ruled that one out


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That's all I can do man take it or leave it. I have never called you a crazy fuckhead.


To the red: I am truly sorry. I know the pain that comes of having avoided becoming a man.

To the blue: close enough. I do recall you calling me a piece of shit. Will you seriously argue that is less of a personal-attack insult?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

You guys take it how you want it my apology is on the table If you can't get over it that's your problem.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I think there's nothing to add to this thread to be honest. I'm starting to get frustrated. Time to smoke some weed


smoke some weed and come back, thats the only thing that keeps me coming back here, its funny


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how dare you call him an underscore!
> this is an outrage.


 Can't help I scored higher than he at a variety of ... tests. 

Oh wait. I am SO sorry. These days being better at something offends the almighty Kumbaya.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You guys take it how you want it my apology is on the table If you can't get over it that's your problem.


It must first qualify as an actual apology. You are arguing as tiresomely as Mellowman.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You guys take it how you want it my apology is on the table If you can't get over it that's your problem.


Since you never admitted the antisemitism just how did you apologize for it?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> @Dr.Pecker Mom is Reformed, correct?


I guess I never really thought about it. 7th day adventist shares some of the same traditions.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> for a bit i wondered if this guy was fins sock.. basically the same debate style (im right youre wrong) but then i realized finshaggy doesnt give a fuck if we think he's crazy so i ruled that one out


Does remind me of Fin. Tho I think fin is a bit worse actually and whines alot


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Since you never admitted the antisemitism just how did you apologize for it?


He just doesn't see it, I don't believe there is malice really. I suspect he isn't as old as we may have thought. Perhaps the dusting will open his eyes


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Does remind me of Fin. Tho I think fin is a bit worse actually and whines alot


no way, fin is a legend! youre still kind of new here. you missed some of the greatest threads in rollitup history


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I guess I never really thought about it. 7th day adventist shares some of the same traditions.


LOL, superficially that's true. Except their prophetess is Ellen G. White. They don't require circumcision etc.... so could you elaborate on some of these similarities and how that does not make you an antisemite?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He just doesn't see it, I don't believe there is malice really. I suspect he isn't as old as we may have thought. Perhaps the dusting will open his eyes


I think you are likely correct.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Does remind me of Fin. Tho I think fin is a bit worse actually and whines alot


 Fin is ... a neurological unfortunate. The Dr. does not have that excuse. He is intelligent enough to be ashamed of his hate, then project the shame onto his intellectual betters.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no way, fin is a legend! youre still kind of new here. you missed some of the greatest threads in rollitup history


I still like Fin tho. Was the first person I met on rollitup


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He just doesn't see it, I don't believe there is malice really. I suspect he isn't as old as we may have thought. Perhaps the dusting will open his eyes








dusted.. 
i got no issues with @Dr.Pecker i must of missed some crazy stuff. damn you makers mark


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Since you never admitted the antisemitism just how did you apologize for it?


I never said anything antisemitic so why should I apologize for something I didn't do. I apologized to you for what I said.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I never said anything antisemitic so why should I apologize for something I didn't do. I apologized to you for what I said.


You just lied. Twice.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I still like Fin tho. Was the first person I met on rollitup


You cant help but like him. I enjoy reading his threads because hes so far out there.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Who gives a fuck guys. Apologeze are over rated. Just words


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You just lied. Twice.


You shouldn't have a hard time proving it then go ahead.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dusted..
> i got no issues with @Dr.Pecker i must of missed some crazy stuff. damn you makers mark


Dusting is an old arcane term: a minor fight=dustup; loser has received a dusting


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You shouldn't have a hard time proving it then go ahead.


Already done. If you were paying attention. Others have been.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Already done. If you were paying attention. Others have been.


Your beating around the bush old man, chasing that red haring you keep talking about. This is that shit that you cant let go of. prove it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dusting is an old arcane term: a minor fight=dustup; loser has received a dusting


lol i know, people still use it. i just wanted to use that .gif i used to say it riding dirtbikes.. crash= dusted


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Complete Anarchy in this thread holy shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> AKA gas-lighting. A popular tactic of anti-vaxxers and other untenable positions. These are the sorts of things people reach for when they can't reach for the facts.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


i wish i could explain what stupid people are doing so lucidly, but i usually just end up calling them retards.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol i know, people still use it. i just wanted to use that .gif i used to say it riding dirtbikes.. crash= dusted


LOL, in that case +rep. Dust also has some sexual connotations too


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Complete Anarchy in this thread holy shit


RIU is pretty much complete anarchy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Complete Anarchy in this thread holy shit


And that kids; is the definition of TnT


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i wish i could explain what stupid people are doing so lucidly, but i usually just end up calling them retards.


Uncle buck, am I a racist, antisemitic, nazi, homophobe?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, in that case +rep. Dust also has some sexual connotations too


that one i didnt know.. is it when you are going full force anal and she diarrheas all over you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, in that case +rep. Dust also has some sexual connotations too


Wait, what?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> RIU is pretty much complete anarchy


It's the fuckin' Wild West and we so love it


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I said my mother was jewish. however you wish to spin your web is up to you. The hebrew post was funny and it wasn't directed towards anyone.


Do you celebrate Hanukkah? I always liked those candelabra thingies.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's the fuckin' Wild West and we so love it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that one i didnt know.. is it when you are going full force anal and she diarrheas all over you?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dusting

There are some hilarious ones there


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> RIU is pretty much complete anarchy


I so use to the dmt nexus. This place is nuts lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Uncle buck, am I a racist, antisemitic, nazi, homophobe?


Behold.And decide for yourself.




Dr.Pecker said:


> I said my mother was jewish. however you wish to spin your web is up to you. The hebrew post was funny and it wasn't directed towards anyone.





Dr.Pecker said:


> nasa or nasah: to lift, carry, take ---- Makes sense, right? Sure. They "take up" actornauts, er, astronauts. Fine. Original Word: נָשָׂא Part of Speech: Verb Transliteration: nasa or nasah Phonetic Spelling: (naw-saw') Short Definition: lifted NAS Exhaustive Concordance Word Origin a prim. root Let's look at an alternative definition now. nasha: to beguile, deceive ---- Original Word: נָשָׁא Part of Speech: Verb Transliteration: nasha Phonetic Spelling: (naw-shaw') Short Definition: deceive NAS Exhaustive Concordance Word Origin a prim. root Definition: come deceitfully (1), deceive (, deceived (3), deluded (1), utterly deceived (1).


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dusting
> 
> There are some hilarious ones there


Dusting
To fart in one another's face while performing mutual fellatio or a 69 
There are two different forms of Dusting, Wet and Dry. 
I believe that is self explanatory.
That couple couldn't find satisfaction in a 69 with out a good dusting.

Other uses: I'd love to Dust that guy (singular) 
I just Dusted that guy (past tense)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's the fuckin' Wild West and we so love it


I can imagine you saying, "How he hell did we get ourselves into this." LOL


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

*Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew Lexicon:*

nâśâ' / nâsâh

1) to lift, bear up, carry, take

1a1) to lift, lift up

1a2) to bear, carry, support, sustain, endure

1a3) to take, take away, carry off, forgive

1b1) to be lifted up, be exalted

1b2) to lift oneself up, rise up

1b3) to be borne, be carried

1b4) to be taken away, be carried off, be swept away

1c1) to lift up, exalt, support, aid, assist

1c2) to desire, long (figuratively)

1c3) to carry, bear continuously

1c4) to take, take away

1d) (Hithpael) to lift oneself up, exalt oneself
1e1) to cause one to bear (iniquity)

1e2) to cause to bring, have brought
*Part of Speech:* verb

*Relation:* a primitive root


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

If anyone needed killing it was Ike Clanton; look at that fuckin weasel


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> Do you celebrate Hanukkah? I always liked those candelabra thingies.


No I never got to do that. She never pushed her beliefs onto me nor my siblings. She always said you're your own man and you can make your own choices. We don't celebrate Christmas like most people, no tree,no santa,we exchange one gift apiece and its always something the other needs. kind of boring really.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> No I never got to do that. She never pushed her beliefs onto me nor my siblings. She always said you're your own man and you can make your own choices. We don't celebrate Christmas like most people, no tree,no santa,we exchange one gift apiece and its always something the other needs. kind of boring really.


Out of sincere curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ike Clanton; look at that fuckin weasel


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> No I never got to do that. She never pushed her beliefs onto me nor my siblings. She always said you're your own man and you can make your own choices. We don't celebrate Christmas like most people, no tree,no santa,we exchange one gift apiece and its always something the other needs. kind of boring really.


So merely observing is pushing. Your choice of emotionally connotative words is telling on you.



Singlemalt said:


> If anyone needed killing it was Ike Clanton; look at that fuckin weasel


The Clanton's were a piece of work but the Earps weren't exactly clean but can you ever engage at that level and stay clean? Interesting times


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

So Pecker, I'm getting a definition of, _to exalt_, more so than, _to deceive_. Is that a possibility?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> So merely observing is pushing. Your choice of emotionally connotative words is telling on you.
> 
> 
> The Clanton's were a piece of work but the Earps weren't exactly clean but can you ever engage at that level and stay clean? Interesting times


Ever read about Wyatt's adventures in Los Angeles? Habits are hard to break


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Because he was promoting it as a source for free energy. They didn't like the idea of giving anything for free


Agreed, so they funded the vile Edison, who electrocuted Elephants to prove how dangerous Tesla's technology was.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Agreed, so they funded the vile Edison, who electrocuted Elephants to prove how dangerous Tesla's technology was.


Why do you hate Mickey Rooney?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Agreed, so they funded the vile Edison, who electrocuted Elephants to prove how dangerous Tesla's technology was.


so now you dont like hawkins or edison?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thanks for answering, thing with 911.. there was something to gain i guess in a really fucked up way. but there is absolutely nothing to gain lying about the earth being round, and we all know if there is nothing to gain, the government dont care. but id appreciate it if you answered my question about the red bull video. you asked me to link it back up, so i did


We've gone all over the red bull video, when you look at teh video and se the extreme curve in it from only 120000 feet you know it's a fish eye lense. In the video you provided there is a brief moment where the camera inside the pod gets a glimpse of the totally flat plane. How do you explain that?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever read about Wyatt's adventures in Los Angeles? Habits are hard to break


Didn't he mine silver up here in the Mojave, too?

Edit: Oops, nope not familiar with his LA adventures. A cat house comes to mind but I'm not sure if I'm conflating it with someone else.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't he mine silver up here in the Mojave, too?


yeah, and started something similar to a range war. Woulda loved to party with him


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We've gone all over the red bull video, when you look at teh video and se the extreme curve in it from only 120000 feet you know it's a fish eye lense. In the video you provided there is a brief moment where the camera inside the pod gets a glimpse of the totally flat plane. How do you explain that?


Could you please stop interrupting us for a bit. We'll return your thread to you in awhile.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You did not apologize to the person you actually offended. You owe Annie the public apology; not me.
> 
> You also did not account for your "NASA is deception in Jew language" declaration of anti-Semitic thought and sentiment.
> 
> The red herring about my alleged maturity exposes this false apology as an attempt to recruit the gullible.


This is the thought police now. Maybe we need to ask ourselves what are the odds that NASA would mean deception in Hebrew?
And the the upside down LLL of the Monster energy drink means 666 in Hebrew.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Could you please stop interrupting us for a bit. We'll return your thread to you in awhile.
> Thank you for your consideration.


 Well-rounded, even.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, and started something similar to a range war. Woulda loved to party with him


You mean help take Encino!?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm done for tonight. See yall later much love


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't he mine silver up here in the Mojave, too?
> 
> Edit: Oops, nope not familiar with his LA adventures. A cat house comes to mind but I'm not sure if I'm conflating it with someone else.


He was hired by LAPD to do "off books" work, apparently quite successfully


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Behold.And decide for yourself.


 it apperas i clicked on the wrong link. still no antisemitism. 
Strong's Concordance
nasha: to beguile, deceive
Original Word: נָשָׁא
Part of Speech: Verb
Transliteration: nasha
Phonetic Spelling: (naw-shaw')
Short Definition: deceive
NAS Exhaustive Concordance
Word Origin
a prim. root
Definition
to beguile, deceive


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm done for tonight. See yall later much love


Hasta, don't let the bedbugs bite


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

I AM AN ANTISEMITE what of it?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> So Pecker, I'm getting a definition of, _to exalt_, more so than, _to deceive_. Is that a possibility?


Yes I clicked the wrong link doesn't make it not funny though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He was hired by LAPD to do "off books" work, apparently quite successfully



"don't Earp; don't tell"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I AM AN ANTISEMITE what of it?


Now you are insignificant AND bigoted. Multiples of zero ...


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I AM AN ANTISEMITE what of it?


sure buddy whatever you say.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He was hired by LAPD to do "off books" work, apparently quite successfully


The LAPD had some real bad asses attached in the day. I'm not surprised by that at all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I AM AN ANTISEMITE what of it?


You are quite the attention whore


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I AM AN ANTISEMITE what of it?


That's nice sweetie. Can you pipe down and we promise we'll field strip you next ok.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Anybody who is anti Israel murdering Palestinians is an antisemite don't ya know? Shall I get the pictures out again?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> it apperas i clicked on the wrong link. still no antisemitism.
> Strong's Concordance
> nasha: to beguile, deceive
> Original Word: נָשָׁא
> ...



You thought it meant "to deceive" and built your argument on that. That is _prima facie_ antisemitism. If the shoe fits ...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> So merely observing is pushing. Your choice of emotionally connotative words is telling on you.
> 
> 
> The Clanton's were a piece of work but the Earps weren't exactly clean but can you ever engage at that level and stay clean? Interesting times


What do you want from me? Do you want to see my wiener?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That's nice sweetie. Can you pipe down and we promise we'll field strip you next ok.


lol, Your ok Curious2garden.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We've gone all over the red bull video, when you look at teh video and se the extreme curve in it from only 120000 feet you know it's a fish eye lense. In the video you provided there is a brief moment where the camera inside the pod gets a glimpse of the totally flat plane. How do you explain that?


easily, that was a one second part.. how are you sure of what you think you are seeing without facts or seeing the whole picture.. and you obviously dont understand fish eye lenses if you think thats what it is. nothing else in that video is out of proportion. one curve thats not even on the edge of the frame dont justify your point at all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anybody who is anti Israel murdering Palestinians is an antisemite don't ya know? Shall I get the pictures out again?


Yeah do it. I miss Sunni's wrath


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anybody who is anti Israel murdering Palestinians is an antisemite don't ya know? Shall I get the pictures out again?


 They're all CGI, didn't ya know.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> easily, that was a one second part.. how are you sure of what you think you are seeing without facts or seeing the whole picture.. and you obviously dont understand fish eye lenses if you think thats what it is. nothing else in that video is out of proportion. one curve thats not even on the edge of the frame dont justify your point at all.


 These guys are all fundies, y'know ... fish eyes of men.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You are quite the attention whore


You are quite the master of understatement.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anybody who is anti Israel murdering Palestinians is an antisemite don't ya know? Shall I get the pictures out again?


its funny because thats not how you brought up jewish people until everyone laid into you. you said something about being a slave or some bullshit and talked about media and them ruling the world


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah do it. I miss Sunni's wrath


She's so cute when she swings that veggie roast


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

My balls are round.


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What do you want from me? Do you want to see my wiener?


Wait Peacocker, you were just staring to make progress, why regress?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> They're all CGI, didn't ya know.


what if we are all just CGI?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My balls are round.


There ya go that proves it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My balls are round.


 That is the fish eye, man.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> Wait Peacocker, you were just staring to make progress, why regress?


id have to say this is progress lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its funny because thats not how you brought up jewish people until everyone laid into you. you said something about being a slave or some bullshit and talked about media and them ruling the world


If the shoe fits.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> Wait Peacocker, you were just staring to make progress, why regress?


Thereby hangs a very showy tail.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> Wait Peacocker, you were just staring to make progress, why regress?


Progression isn't going anywhere I have hard evidence


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If the shoe fits.
> 
> View attachment 3699167








right back at ya


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> right back at ya


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> satan will dunk the shit out of jesus


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Progression isn't going anywhere I have hard evidence


That bag of erect penises you carry around isn't evidence


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That bag of erect penises you carry around isn't evidence


then why do the lawyers always give a bag of em to judge judy at the beginning of every episode?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> then why do the lawyers always give a bag of em to judge judy at the beginning of every episode?


Because the earth is flat.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My balls are round.


So by extrapolation, if your balls are round and the moon is round, the earth must be round.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Because the earth is flat.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So by extrapolation, if your balls are round and the moon is round, the earth must be round.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


Adolfo is explaining what happened to Germany prior to his rise to power.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So by extrapolation, if your balls are round and the moon is round, the earth must be round.


 That isn't extrapolation. 
It's extra-Polish-ation.
.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Adolfo is explaining what happened to Germany prior to his rise to power.


Now I know the name of your God.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Adolfo is explaining what happened to Germany prior to his rise to power.


oh yeah? how ya figure.. dont just say something and not use facts dude. you suck at this game


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Close but the actual argument is:

Mr. Sunshine's balls are round.
He was born on earth.
Therefore the earth is round.

Undeniable


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Close but the actual argument is:
> 
> Mr. Sunshine's balls are round.
> He was born on earth.
> ...


Facts.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Close but the actual argument is:
> 
> Mr. Sunshine's balls are round.
> He was born on earth.
> ...


youre actually the close one.. 
@mr sunshine is god and his balls are the earth and moon


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> lol, Your ok Curious2garden.


Ut oh, now I'm worried


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Maybe this is why Jack got wacked.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ut oh, now I'm worried


lol, You have a good sense of humor.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre actually the close one..
> @mr sunshine is god and his balls are the earth and moon


Oh dear 420god is god, Mr Sunshine is the Archangel Azrael, god's enforcer


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre actually the close one..
> @mr sunshine is god and his balls are the earth and moon


Wtf, told you not to tell anyone.


Mellowman2112 said:


> So by extrapolation, if your balls are round and the moon is round, the earth must be round.


Prove to me, that you're not standing on my left nut right now.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Maybe this is why Jack got wacked.
> 
> View attachment 3699172


so just for the record.. you are a fan of hitler?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Close but the actual argument is:
> 
> Mr. Sunshine's balls are round.
> He was born on earth.
> ...


That adds a whole new dimension to circular logic!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf, told you not to tell anyone.
> 
> Prove to me, that you're not standing on my left nut right now.


sorry man.. but it makes sense. the grass and trees are really just pubes, the water is all just piss splashback.. and all of us (gods creatures) are really just crabs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sorry man.. but it makes sense. the grass and trees are really just pubes, the water is all just piss splashback.. and all of us (gods creatures) are really just crabs


Finshaggys a wart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go that proves it!





Mellowman2112 said:


> So by extrapolation, if your balls are round and the moon is round, the earth must be round.


How attractive could he be if he had flat balls? And, he is an extremely attractive man. BTW you didn't answer my question about Asians, etc. What about Hispanics?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so just for the record.. you are a fan of hitler?


Did Hitler declare war on Britain? Hitler tried 19 times to negotiate peace.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Did Hitler declare war on Britain? Hitler tried 19 times to negotiate peace.


so you are a fan of hitler? its a yes or no question man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so just for the record.. you are a fan of hitler?


He's one of the Boys from Brazil


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How attractive could he be if he had flat balls? And, he is an extremely attractive man. BTW you didn't answer my question about Asians, etc. What about Hispanics?


 Su tierra es mis pelotas.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How attractive could he be if he had flat balls? And, he is an extremely attractive man. BTW you didn't answer my question about Asians, etc. What about Hispanics?


I think they are fine people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think they are fine people.


So, you just dislike Jews and Blacks


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So, you just dislike Jews and Blacks


think he dislikes bill nye? because i found this video and i like it.. bill nye's look throughout the vid.. "fuck these people are retarded"


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

I just opened a soda and its flat. Ftw!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> think he dislikes bill nye? because i found this video and i like it.. bill nye's look throughout the vid.. "fuck these people are retarded"


Well, Bill is obviously Black


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, Bill is obviously Black


9 incher for sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I just opened a soda and its flat. Ftw!


The like was a sympathetic hug, not that I was happy your soda was flat. Unless it was a Shasta, then you deserve it


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The like was a sympathetic hug, not that I was happy your soda was flat. Unless it was a Shasta, then you deserve it


I didn't really open a soda, im sorry I lied.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't really open a soda, im sorry I lied.


But your balls are still round, right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> But your balls are still round, right?


Kinda. @Mellowman2112s mom fell yesterday and crushed the right one.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Kinda. @Mellowman2112s mom fell yesterday and crushed the right one.


Just think ... she could a crushed the wrong one. You'll have have a ball.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Kinda. @Mellowman2112s mom fell yesterday and crushed the right one.


After you tapped her anal canal though?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> After you tapped her anal canal though?


Yes, she fell right after that. 


cannabineer said:


> Just think ... she could a crushed the wrong one. You'll have have a ball.


She didn't crush the right one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I didn't really open a soda, im sorry I lied.


Beer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes, she fell right after that.
> 
> She didn't crush the right one.


Good, did ya dust her?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

http://www.food.com/recipe/flaky-thin-crust-chicago-inspired-pizza-502536

It's soooooo good, for real. I usually place the toppings in a continentally appropriate manner, fwiw.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

My internet connection is f'n intermittent and driving me nuts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Look what I just saw in the heavens above. It is the Dove of Peace and it is a SIGN. I think I will obey God and go make shrimp and beer. _Pax vobiscum_.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3699193
> 
> Look what I just saw in the heavens above. It is the Dove of Peace and it is a SIGN. I think I will obey God and go make shrimp and beer. _Pax vobiscum_.


Dominus vobiscum


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Good, did ya dust her?


No she's not addicted to drugs, just brown dick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3699193
> 
> Look what I just saw in the heavens above. It is the Dove of Peace and it is a SIGN. I think I will obey God and go make shrimp and beer. _Pax vobiscum_.


It's a trap!! I see chemtrails as well


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you are a fan of hitler? its a yes or no question man


Let's see, the man took his country off the international so called federal reserve system and reserved the power of making money out of thin air to the German people and not foreign banks, He turned his economy around from where German girls were forced to sell their bodies to prosperity in less than 3 years. I've never seen a politician do anything like that before. That is why his country was attacked by France and England they could not allow somebody to go off the reservation. So yes, I am a fan of Hitler.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> No she's not addicted to drugs, just brown dick.


No, I meant did ya fart in her face during the hummer


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3699193
> 
> Look what I just saw in the heavens above. It is the Dove of Peace and it is a SIGN. I think I will obey God and go make shrimp and beer. _Pax vobiscum_.


But those clouds aren't even curved. You know what that means.




Mellows mom really did a number on my balls.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Dominus vobiscum



Oremus.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No, I meant did ya fart in her face during the hummer


Oh, yea. I always get to second base.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> think he dislikes bill nye? because i found this video and i like it.. bill nye's look throughout the vid.. "fuck these people are retarded"



Nye is a great way to indoctrinate kids to the ball earth lie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's see, the man took his country off the international so called federal reserve system and reserved the power of making money out of thin air to the German people and not foreign banks, He turned his economy around from where German girls were forced to sell their bodies to prosperity in less than 3 years. I've never seen a politician do anything like that before. That is why his country was attacked by France and England they could not allow somebody to go off the reservation. So yes, I am a fan of Hitler.


England and France attacked because they were gonna lose German hookers?


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

You will do anything for reactions wont you?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's see, the man took his country off the international so called federal reserve system and reserved the power of making money out of thin air to the German people and not foreign banks, He turned his economy around from where German girls were forced to sell their bodies to prosperity in less than 3 years. I've never seen a politician do anything like that before. That is why his country was attacked by France and England they could not allow somebody to go off the reservation. So yes, I am a fan of Hitler.


lol


Mellowman2112 said:


> Nye is a great way to indoctrinate kids to the ball earth lie.


its sad that he has to talk to adults about the earth being round like they are kids


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Oremus.
> 
> View attachment 3699196


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> England and France attacked because they were gonna lose German hookers?


Because they went off the Rothchilde owned banking system, the same reason they attacked Lybia, Syria, and IRaq.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> yes, I am a fan of Hitler.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

I adore the man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> England and France attacked because they were gonna lose German hookers?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>



Let us bay.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellow, got any pics of your Mom? That fine Aryan milf


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> yes, I am a fan of Hitler.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


I'd check the terrain before planning the mission


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, here is the history that is never shown. Remember the old saying, ''the victors write the history books''.

thegreateststorynevertold.tv


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'd check the terrain before planning the mission


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, here is the history that is never shown. Remember the old saying, ''the victors write the history books''.
> 
> thegreateststorynevertold.tv


@cannabineer, looks like you are being paged


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Just wondering, since we are still on the Rothchild's banking system; how much for your mom? Sell me your mother


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't you guys even gyroscope ?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer, looks like you are being paged


lol hahaha


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

$1000 on banned


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Just wondering, since we are still on the Rothchild's banking system; how much for your mom? Sell me your mother


Ill buy her off you when you're done. Half price of course, those tires don't have to much thread on them. Not to mention she's flatter then the world.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's very educated dialogue. Not.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's very educated dialogue. Not.


so are we talking d cups? dd?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's very educated dialogue. Not.


When your mom was sucking my balls, I couldn't see her face over the horizon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Just wondering, since we are still on the Rothchild's banking system; how much for your mom? Sell me your mother


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer, looks like you are being paged





Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, here is the history that is never shown. Remember the old saying, ''the victors write the history books''.
> 
> thegreateststorynevertold.tv



Here is a classic example of the principle. Just ask the Lion of Mithras.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> You will do anything for reactions wont you?


This is a search for the truth. Sometimes it can be uncomfortable for some people. Get over it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Don't you guys even gyroscope ?


Busy gyrating, sorry.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This is a search for the truth. Sometimes it can be uncomfortable for some people. Get over it.


When I was destroying your moms vagina with my bulging penis. The shadows her tits we're casting didn't line up.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> $1000 on banned
> 
> View attachment 3699200


I don't think you can get banned here for expressing unpopular viewpoints.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't think


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/07/24/scientist-alleges-csun-fired-him-for-discovery-of-soft-tissue-on-dinosaur-fossil/
> 
> If the poor scientist finds anything to contradict the dinosaur bs they get fired.


Sounds about right, no need for an incompetent scientist. You can't even prove Jesus existed but I can prove the earth is much older than 6,000 years old.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Before Hitler, Germany was the sex tourism destination of Europe. Pussy was like a fraction of the price in other countries due to the hyper inflation and the German people starving to death.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

$2500.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hitler had like a 95% approval rating, all the kids imitated his hairstyle, google the pics. I've never seen a politician so popular that kid's imitate their hairstyle. Just saying. There must have been a reason they loved the guy so much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mom?? Is that you?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

@UncleBuck 

up for a laugh?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitler had like a 95% approval rating, all the kids imitated his hairstyle, google the pics. I've never seen a politician so popular that kid's imitate their hairstyle. Just saying. There must have been a reason they loved the guy so much.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, here is the history that is never shown. Remember the old saying, ''the victors write the history books''.
> 
> thegreateststorynevertold.tv


Does this mention how he killed Jews and Christians?? Yeah, Hitler was a tyrant.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mrs Mellow off to the office


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Does this mention how he killed Jews and Christians?? Yeah, Hitler was a tyrant.


You didnt know? That was staged.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

When the revolutionary cabal took over Russia, they started murdering Christians. 60 million were murdered in Russia and the Ucraine. Who headed the revolution? What race were they? Ask yourself why we never hear about that holocaust. Maybe you start to understand we are being brainwashed by television and movies like Swindler's list. It's in the fiction section of the library by the way.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitler had like a 95% approval rating, all the kids imitated his hairstyle, google the pics. I've never seen a politician so popular that kid's imitate their hairstyle. Just saying. There must have been a reason they loved the guy so much.


Is that why they had rebels inside Germany?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh. My. (=value). I can't believe it's not


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> When the revolutionary cabal took over Russia, they started murdering Christians. 60 million were murdered in Russia and the Ucraine. Who headed the revolution? What race were they? Ask yourself why we never hear about that holocaust. Maybe you start to understand we are being brainwashed by television and movies like Swindler's list. It's in the fiction section of the library by the way.


I heard and read about it, it continued long after the revolution. Unlike you I paid attention in school


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is that why they had rebels inside Germany?



citation please


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> citation please


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Does this mention how he killed Jews and Christians?? Yeah, Hitler was a tyrant.


Hitler supported the church, the belt buckles of the soldiers all said 'got mit uns' god with us. The Jewish people declared war on Germany in 1933, it's in all the papers. So they were rounded up just like we rounded up the Japanese in wwII.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitler had like a 95% approval rating, all the kids imitated his hairstyle, google the pics. I've never seen a politician so popular that kid's imitate their hairstyle. Just saying. There must have been a reason they loved the guy so much.


Germany was in caos before Hitler came along. Inflation was so hi it was 1 million marks to $1 dollar after ww1. They were desperate. They were looking for a savior. Hitler saved Germany from starvation and anarchy so they followed his every word afterwards. Even if they realized his evil afterwards it was to late. He was in absolute control by then.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I heard and read about it, it continued long after the revolution. Unlike you I paid attention in school


Yeah and 60 million people died. Funny how their churches were all closed yet the synagogues were allowed to remain open.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hitlers army was recieved like liberators in UCraine






Take the one minute and check it out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitler supported the church, the belt buckles of the soldiers all said 'got mit uns' god with us. *The Jewish people declared war on Germany in 1933*, it's in all the papers. So they were rounded up just like we rounded up the Japanese in wwII.


That so-called war was an economic boycott, just like what happens here all the time> Odd that Chic-a-fil never resorted to guns and deathcamps


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

What holocaust? Stop drinking the cool aide peeps.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitlers army was recieved like liberators in UCraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a real credible source.. check out their other videos. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMLG-WwzswgbpH7gn_vebtw

accurate video.. awesome song


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitler supported the church, the belt buckles of the soldiers all said 'got mit uns' god with us. The Jewish people declared war on Germany in 1933, *it's in all the papers*. So they were rounded up just like we rounded up the Japanese in wwII.


Only the ones that were typesetter's Hell.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I rote a paper on it. I've also read Mein Kamf. The first 1/4 of book talks about his childhood, his dream of being an artist and his life struggles. The rest are his political beliefs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Uh oh. Target, Inc is gonna start killing folks for boycotting them


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

It's hard to read tho. He wasn't a very good writer tho. It's mostly rambling and hard to follow plus it 800 pages long. But an interesting read


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

If you guys actually think Trump is building that wall to keep Mexicans out your are wrong.
It will be used to keep fleeing Americans in when the killing starts.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's hard to read tho. He wasn't a very good writer tho. It's mostly rambling and hard to follow plus it 800 pages long. But an interesting read


He doesn't come across as an evil man or lunatic does he?


----------



## ovo (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What holocaust? Stop drinking the cool aide peeps.


are you the mayor of troll city?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh oh. Target, Inc is gonna start killing folks for boycotting them


They shoulda said we declare a boycott on Germany right? and not we declare war.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

Always (got mittens)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> are you the mayor of troll city?


Nope, I believe everything I'm saying. No troll motive here.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hitlers army was recieved like liberators in UCraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you think the Russians would have surrendered if the Nazis were there to liberate them? 

Do you believe every single conspiracy theory? Please tell me you think Obama is a reptilian shape shifter.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

You've been programmed, I can tell by your use of conspiracy theory, that word was invented to slander those who question what is going on. Reptilians is a psy op to make poeple who question things look like nutballs.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Wouldn't you think the Russians would have surrendered if the Nazis were there to liberate them?
> 
> Do you believe every single conspiracy theory? Please tell me you think Obama is a reptilian shape shifter.


The ucrainians are not Russians.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They shoulda said we declare a boycott on Germany right? and not we declare war.


I asked you yesterday: The jewish army, air force, navy, artillary and HQ; where were they, what numbers, what armaments. No answer. You are such a pathetic child


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> He doesn't come across as an evil man or lunatic does he?


No not at all. He was a day dreamer and spent every day reading books and drawing. He spent all his money on books but was practically homeless. He would pettle his art on the street corners for money. He also sold news papers. But he was rejected by all the art schools and his dreams were shattered and he became disillusioned. Over time he became angry and hateful at society which turned him into the person he became. He wasn't evil at first. The shattering of a persons dreams can change a person.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Even if the jews did say war, they couldn't deliver it; just words.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> No not at all. He was a day dreamer and spent every day reading books and drawing. He spent all his money on books but was practically homeless. He would pettle his art on the street corners for money. He also sold news papers. But he was rejected by all the art schools and his dreams were shattered and he became disillusioned. Over time he became angry and hateful at society which turned him into the person he became. He wasn't evil at first. The shattering of a persons dreams can change a person.


Interesting psychoanalysis, but Mein Kempf was written after he already had gained quite a following. He didn't sound like a failure in the book.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Even if the jews did say war, they couldn't deliver it; just words.


What are you talking about? The Schiffs financed a ragtag bunch of Jewish communists and they toppled Russia and murdered the CZar and his innocent son. Stop spouting idiocies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Interesting psychoanalysis, but Mein Kempf was written after he already had gained quite a following. He didn't sound like a failure in the book.


Bullshit, it was written while he was in prison during the early 20's, it was published vol 1 1925, vol 2 1926. The book aided in getting a following. He didn't attain power til 1933.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Interesting psychoanalysis, but Mein Kempf was written after he already had gained quite a following. He didn't sound like a failure in the book.


Who ever sounded like a failure in an autobiography? Pauly Shore does not count.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What are you talking about? The Schiffs financed a ragtag bunch of Jewish communists and they toppled Russia and murdered the CZar and his innocent son. Stop spouting idiocies.


Watch your mouth boy, you can't even spell properly


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Bullshit, it was written while he was in prison during the early 20's, it was published vol 1 1925, vol 2 1926. The book aided in getting a following. He didn't attain power til 1933.


I read the book and he was filling up speaking halls and had to get larger and larger halls to accommodate the crowds he was drawing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh oh. Target, Inc is gonna start killing folks for boycotting them


Who are they gonna ... ohnevermind


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you guys actually think Trump is building that wall to keep Mexicans out your are wrong.
> It will be used to keep fleeing Americans in when the killing starts.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

I agree. I believe it was the time in prison that changed him. Plus the more power he gained the more evil he became. Power can change a person.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Even if the jews did say war, they couldn't deliver it; just words.


A Jew and an Italian tried talking each other to death.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I read the book and he was filling up speaking halls and had to get larger and larger halls to accommodate the crowds he was drawing.


And how does that conflict with what I said? Gads, you can't keep two concepts in your mind at one time


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> .........inane rambling deleted..... *Stop spouting idiocies.*


You first


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Before mein kamf his following wasn't that large or popular that's why the beer ouch failed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I agree. I believe it was the time in prison that changed him. Plus the more power he gained the more evil he became. Power can change a person.


So can massive amounts of powerful drugs.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Enjoyed Encino Man and Biodome. 

I've met pauly and and then he went to hang with sam kinison, who I then observed motor boat some lady's boobies at the club that night. maybe it was a dream, but im pretty damn sure that DID happen, unlike the faux holocaust.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You first


 Elemental!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I agree. I believe it was the time in prison that changed him. Plus the more power he gained the more evil he became. Power can change a person.


Power can change a person I agree. I was studying on the holocaust and nobody could even find any written orders and no orders were intercepted with the Enigma machine that implicated Hitler in any orders to kill Jews. When Crystal Naucht broke out it was Hitler who ordered people to knock it off, he was furious. Check out a Jewish holocaust truther named David Cole, fascinating stuff.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Power can change a person I agree. I was studying on the holocaust and* nobody could even find any written orders* and no orders were intercepted with the Enigma machine that implicated Hitler in any orders to kill Jews. When Crystal Naucht broke out it was Hitler who ordered people to knock it off, he was furious. Check out a Jewish holocaust truther named David Cole, fascinating stuff.


Interesting parallel to the way stuff disappears on certain (cough!) websites.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> So can massive amounts of powerful drugs.


For sure. His doctor was shooting him up with meth 3 times a day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Guess nothing ever happens unless it is actually written down eh?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> So can massive amounts of powerful drugs.


Yeah they slandered him with being a meth user and a carrier of siphilus also. I cant believe they haven't accused him of being a pedophile yet. Oh wait that's the British government. I got confused.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah they slandered him with being a meth user and a carrier of siphilus also. I cant believe they haven't accused him of being a pedophile yet. Oh wait that's the British government. I got confused.


can you post a real article saying he wasnt?.. anything credible will do.. bet ya cant!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

The holocaust was real dude. The US soldiers found the starving Jews and and mass graves.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah they slandered him with being a meth user and a carrier of siphilus also. I cant believe they haven't accused him of being a pedophile yet. Oh wait that's the British government. I got confused.


Actually he was, he had the hots for his niece


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you post a real article saying he wasnt?.. anything *credible* will do.. bet ya cant!


The outcome hinges on the definition ... y'all must first decide what is credible. I predict the same old.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually he was, he had the hots for his niece


 That is from being Austrian, not evil. Separable vectors


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The outcome hinges on the definition ... y'all must first decide what is credible. I predict the same old.


horribly edited youtube videos made by greasy haired, tinfoil hat wearing cheeto fingered theorists?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The holocaust was real dude. The US soldiers found the starving Jews and and mass graves.


I tend to believe this man, he likes hot peppers and dmt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

But, let's get back to killing Jews. You say because the Jews declared war on Germany. I want to know the real threat and not what a small percentage of Jews were doing in Russia


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you post a real article saying he wasnt?.. anything credible will do.. bet ya cant!


I'll look around for something, it's getting harder and harder to find things with all the censorship going on these days. Did you guys hear that facebook and twitter and a few other sights are going to censor even more aggressively from here on out?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'll look around for something, it's getting harder and harder to find things with all the censorship going on these days. Did you guys hear that facebook and twitter and a few other sights are going to censor even more aggressively from here on out?


dude its the internet, if you cant find it right off google.. youre not going to find it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Quit deflecting, amateur


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The holocaust was real dude. The US soldiers found the starving Jews and and mass graves.


Starving maybe like the rest of Germany? Dude we carpet bombed the shit out of that country including civilian populations. 
When people dont get enough food they become more susceptible to disease. Disease was running rampant.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> But, let's get back to killing Jews. You say because the Jews declared war on Germany. I want to know the real threat and not what a small percentage of Jews were doing in Russia


Most of the 60 million killed weren't even Jewish but Russian. Stalin was extremely paranoid and killed his own people.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is more evidence of Jewish control over our daily lives.

www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-censor-search-europe_us_56bb89fde4b08ffac123a195


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Interesting parallel to the way stuff disappears on certain (cough!) websites.


LOL absence of evidence is not evidence of absence


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Most of the 60 million killed weren't even Jewish but Russian. Stalin was extremely paranoid and killed his own people.


I've been saying all along that the Russian holocaust was by Jews in power against Russians and Ucrainians. Christians got it the worst.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude its the internet, if you cant find it right off google.. youre not going to find it


Tor disagrees.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Hitler was gay and he only had 1 nut, he was also part Jewish.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Actually he was, he had the hots for his niece


Exactly, and you beat me to it LOL (twice)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Starving maybe like the rest of Germany? Dude we carpet bombed the shit out of that country including civilian populations.
> When people dont get enough food they become more susceptible to disease. Disease was running rampant.


They were found in the prison camps which were all located away from city centers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is more evidence of Jewish control over our daily lives.
> 
> www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-censor-search-europe_us_56bb89fde4b08ffac123a195


 When one is a fer shit marksman, use the ol squirrel technique


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Good night guys, I'm calling it a night.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's see, the man took his country off the international so called federal reserve system and reserved the power of making money out of thin air to the German people and not foreign banks, He turned his economy around from where German girls were forced to sell their bodies to prosperity in less than 3 years. I've never seen a politician do anything like that before. That is why his country was attacked by France and England they could not allow somebody to go off the reservation. So yes, I am a fan of Hitler.





Mellowman2112 said:


> Starving maybe like the rest of Germany? Dude we carpet bombed the shit out of that country including civilian populations.
> When people dont get enough food they become more susceptible to disease. Disease was running rampant.


so were the germans hungry or not?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> They were found in the prison camps which were all located away from city centers.


Right and no roads to bring in food and medicine.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Hitler was gay and he only had 1 nut, he was also part Jewish.


 Nothing wrong with any of that ... except he had a very weird idea of how to have a ball.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Fuckin amateur


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good night guys, I'm calling it a night.


Thank you .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good night guys, I'm calling it a night.


Do it like Hitler did and don't wake up


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good night guys, I'm calling it a night.


 That's when the sun goes under the earth, right?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Communist hate religion. Christianity is outlawed in all communist nations to this day. My father use to smuggle bibles into China at risk of imprisonment.


----------



## HEKTOS (Jun 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nope, I believe everything I'm saying. No troll motive here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That's when the sun goes under the earth, right?


Ha ha the light bulb in the sky.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Does everybody here realize this guy is stealing our time? 100 pages of hate since he came here around page 46?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Communist hate religion. Christianity is outlawed in all communist nations to this day. My father use to smuggle bibles into China at risk of imprisonment.


Don't you start. Imma pin that worm down, we keep this on Germans Hitler and Jews, Capisce?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Tor disagrees.


if he started bringing up .onion links i think i would of died laughing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Does everybody here realise this guy is stealing our time? 100 pages of hate since he came here around page 46?


Yeah


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Does everybody here realise this guy is stealing our time? 100 pages of hate since he came here around page 46?


i think its been fun.. i even got to see a fat chick with cheese all over her tits.. over all win for me


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't you start. Imma pin that worm down, we keep this on Germans Hitler and Jews, Capisce?


Agreed


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 3, 2016)

Wheres the king of the flatlanders, odanksta?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Agreed


Thank you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm done here...better threads elsewhere


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wheres the king of the flatlanders, odanksta!


Didn't he go walk about?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wheres the king of the flatlanders, odanksta?


missing a kidney in the Philippines


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm thinking tmo is gonna be a bad day vis M Ali and that saddens me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm thinking tmo is gonna be a bad day vis M Ali and that saddens me


CTE doesn't end well


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> missing a kidney in the Philippines


That was sick and I hope it really didn't happen but I laughed. I'm a sinner


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That was sick and I hope it really didn't happen but I laughed. I'm a sinner


it probably happened.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That was sick and I hope it really didn't happen but I laughed. I'm a sinner


Could you imagine anything more horrifying than waking up in a ice bath missing a organ


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 3, 2016)

Unsuccessful first date. Can we have a moment of silence please?


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Could you imagine anything more horrifying than waking up in a ice bath missing a organ


Waking up in a torture room. Thats about it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Waking up in a torture room. Thats about it.


Like in hostel I agree


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Like in hostel I agree


Exactly.
Sadly in this fucked up world of ours shit like that actually happens.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Exactly.
> Sadly in this fucked up world of ours shit like that actually happens.


Or waking up in Hannibal lectors house being fed yer own brains.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 3, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Or waking up in Hannibal lectors house being fed yer own brains.


Hope I'm hungry wouldn't want to offend him by not eating.
Oddly now I got a craving for some good spaghetti.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Hope I'm hungry wouldn't want to offend him by not eating.
> Oddly now I got a craving for some good spaghetti.


Hannibal prefers to eat the rude.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3699267


I think you're a good newbie welcome to rollitup.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

Rex is cool. Oh ya another stupid untrue youtube video.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wheres the king of the flatlanders, odanksta?


My money says mellowman is odanksta trolling us just like with princessOdanksta. Lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> My money says mellowman is odanksta trolling us just like with princessOdanksta. Lol


Interesting. If true, that would be a sad indictment of his self-proclaimed OG status in Colorado.

Surely he'd be too busy making mad bills.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I think you're a good newbie welcome to rollitup.


Thanks rollitup beats DMT-NEXUS hand down.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Interesting. If true, that would be a sad indictment of his self-proclaimed OG status in Colorado.
> 
> Surely he'd be too busy making mad bills.


Lol, Tty don't have a problem getting online. But last I got was he was going to save a few grand and go to the Philippines so not much of an OG. Also their was that seed company thing he was trying to do even though planning on moving to the Philippines. Lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Lol, Tty don't have a problem getting online. But last I got was he was going to save a few grand and go to the Philippines so not much of an OG. Also their was that seed company thing he was trying to do even though planning on moving to the Philippines. Lol


I thought he was killing it with all those houses full of grows?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> so not much of an OG. Also their was that seed company thing he was trying to do...Lol


If you paid attention, you would have noticed odanks new grow game would have crushed all of your grows ever, combined, to smithereens. definitely OG. shut your mouth. at least about his grow scene, you don't know wtf you're talking about. OK, the phillipines shit was funny.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thanks rollitup beats DMT-NEXUS hand down.


Nobody knows what that is, yet you keep bringing it up. Keep cheating on riu with that place and one day we'll change the locks on the door and you'll be stuck with those dmt bitches.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm done here...better threads elsewhere


mellowman has some kind of pathology going on. I suggested to him that he start a different thread and try to get off meth.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> If you paid attention, you would have noticed odanks new grow game would have crushed all of your grows ever, combined, to smithereens. definitely OG. shut your mouth. at least about his grow scene, you don't know wtf you're talking about. OK, the phillipines shit was funny.


If you paid really close attention you would have noticed that was his brother's grow.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> If you paid really close attention you would have noticed that was his brother's grow.


fyi (backstory), i was mostly brash with bluntmassa because i'm still reconciling a horrible racist joke of his i read in the politics section recently, he knows this.

I did notice that dank was dependent on several ppl in TX, prior to his move. I did notice that the new grow was predominately his brothers op, perhaps from an equity standpoint, but I give him credit because I believe that he easily did half of the growing and build-out if not more. I'm reasonably perceptive but have my blind spots like anyone else. thanks for pointing out your observation C2G.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who is operating the light, mine is on a timer. Solar flares: I've never seen one myself. I've just been told by the lying mainstream media to scare me. They want you living in fear for some reason. It's strange, I feel a lot safer now, knowing I live in a flat plane under a dome.


What makes you feel safer when most problems are man made? We aren't going anywhere.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> fyi (backstory), i was mostly brash with bluntmassa because i'm still reconciling a horrible racist joke of his i read in the politics section recently, he knows this.
> 
> I did notice that dank was dependent on several ppl in TX, prior to his move. I did notice that the new grow was predominately his brothers op, perhaps from an equity standpoint, but I give him credit because I believe that he easily did half of the growing and build-out if not more. I'm reasonably perceptive but have my blind spots like anyone else. thanks for pointing out your observation C2G.


put it this way... if he was really starting out and beginning to make some serious money, why would he want to give up what he just started to move to the Philippines.. he was riding his brothers coat tails and posting his brothers grow.. while living in his brothers basement


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I don't know, but how do you starve a black man? Hide his food stamps under his work boots.





bluntmassa1 said:


> You don't have to be racist to make fun of a race black people *do it all the time*.





bluntmassa1 said:


> But I'm crying inside because you don't like my post.


What I really still can't believe, is that @roseypeach in fact liked both of these statements. [maybe her account has been hacked ] or she isn't as positive as she claims to be. I don't care if she votes for trump, but agreeing with that kind of bigotry will mystify me evermore. Being honest darlin', we can all stand to work on our compassion from time to time, just ask that teddy bear @UncleBuck

BM, it's also wrong imho, to knock someone who isn't around to defend themselves - a bit weasely of you. Just like how you would never say that scummy joke in the presence of an unacquainted black person. think about it


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> put it this way... if he was really starting out and beginning to make some serious money, why would he want to give up what he just started to move to the Philippines..


Who knows, but good point. I know he drank a lot and was very motivated by women. He's hardly been in CO long enuf to get established, to really be able to speculate either way. Dank liked his fantasies, that's part of what I appreciate about the guy, he has a great imagination. The guy has plenty of grow game, he just needs a little time and focus.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Can we get back to talking about flat asses?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

my work is done here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> my work is done here.


Really? My work is just getting started.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What I really still can't believe, is that @roseypeach in fact liked both of these statements. [maybe her account has been hacked ] or she isn't as positive as she claims to be. I don't care if she votes for trump, but agreeing with that kind of bigotry will mystify me evermore. Being honest darlin', we can all stand to work on our compassion from time to time, just ask that teddy bear @UncleBuck
> 
> BM, it's also wrong imho, to knock someone who isn't around to defend themselves - a bit weasely of you. Just like how you would never say that scummy joke in the presence of an unacquainted black person. think about it


it's been fun dismantling what is left of sirgreendumb's clique.

positive people my ass. they are a bunch of racists waiting for trump to make their welfare checks bigger.

they are that smart.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Enjoyed Encino Man and Biodome.
> 
> I've met pauly and and then he went to hang with sam kinison, who I then observed motor boat some lady's boobies at the club that night. maybe it was a dream, but im pretty damn sure that DID happen, *unlike the faux holocaust.*





Drowning-Man said:


> The holocaust was real dude. The US soldiers found the starving Jews and and mass graves.


Abe, I am asking about the bolded. It looks like you are denying the Holocaust. Yet you gave Drowning-Man a like for his saying the holocaust was real. 

Before I judge, I will ask. 

What is your stance on the Holocaust, the systematic murder of six million Jews alongside the handicapped, the gays and the gypsies by Hitler's regime? Did it happen?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nobody knows what that is, yet you keep bringing it up. Keep cheating on riu with that place and one day we'll change the locks on the door and you'll be stuck with those dmt bitches.


I'm actually cheating on them with you guys lol. It's a drug forum dedicated to hallucinogens and extractions.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm actually cheating on them with you guys lol. It's a drug forum dedicated to hallucinogens and extractions.


well it makes sense.. we fuck way better


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ?


!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

What is this thread about???


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> What is this thread about???


Figuring out if someone is playing hide-the-antisemite. Stay tuned.

Here is the post that has me hoping it ain't so.



abe supercro said:


> Enjoyed Encino Man and Biodome.
> 
> I've met pauly and and then he went to hang with sam kinison, who I then observed motor boat some lady's boobies at the club that night. maybe it was a dream, but im pretty damn sure that DID happen, unlike the faux holocaust.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What makes you feel safer when most problems are man made? We aren't going anywhere.


Especially when yer trapped in a dome like a gerbal


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

whats a faux holocaust?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Figuring out if someone is playing hide-the-antisemite. Stay tuned.
> 
> Here is the post that has me hoping it ain't so.


Were do people even get these idea?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> whats a faux holocaust?


*fake holocaust*


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> *fake holocaust*


contradiction in terms


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What makes you feel safer when most problems are man made? We aren't going anywhere.


Agreed, but at least I don't have to worry about some asteroid or alien invasion.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Exactly.
> Sadly in this fucked up world of ours shit like that actually happens.


http://www.slate.com/articles/life/faithbased/2009/07/organ_failure.html


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Agreed, but at least I don't have to worry about some asteroid or alien invasion.


Humans are far more dangerous. Plus intergalactic Aliens aren't real.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That's when the sun goes under the earth, right?


Pay attention, the sun rotates around the earth like an hour hand on a clock.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/life/faithbased/2009/07/organ_failure.html


Sick


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> But, let's get back to killing Jews. You say because the Jews declared war on Germany. I want to know the real threat and not what a small percentage of Jews were doing in Russia


I don't agree that jews were systematically killed. They starved along with other internees due to the supply lines being bombed to smithereens. Check out the Dresden bombing, 200000 german civilians oblitered in three days.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pay attention, the sun rotates around the earth like an hour hand on a clock.
> 
> View attachment 3699711


I have 3 videos I'll pm you later that youll like. I'll just get hosed if I post them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I have 3 videos I'll pm you later that youll like. I'll just get hosed if I post them.


They're about the Christian view on flat lander theory plus flatlander view on aliens(demons)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I have 3 videos I'll pm you later that youll like. I'll just get hosed if I post them.


are they more embarrassing than your belief in the cause of texan white nationalism?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't agree that jews were systematically killed. They starved along with other internees due to the supply lines being bombed to smithereens. Check out the Dresden bombing, 200000 german civilians oblitered in three days.


so the officers were starving also?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pay attention, the sun rotates around the earth like an hour hand on a clock.
> 
> View attachment 3699711


Why aren't there other flat planets?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Abe, I am asking about the bolded. It looks like you are denying the Holocaust. Yet you gave Drowning-Man a like for his saying the holocaust was real.
> 
> Before I judge, I will ask.
> 
> What is your stance on the Holocaust, the systematic murder of six million Jews alongside the handicapped, the gays and the gypsies by Hitler's regime? Did it happen?


Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.

That's very similar to what pablo got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are they more embarrassing than your belief in the cause of texan white nationalism?


got a quote? this thread should be renamed to.. "found out whos crazy here without having to go to the politics area"


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That isn't extrapolation.
> It's extra-Polish-ation.
> .


I'm going to let that slide without question heh.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are they more embarrassing than your belief in the cause of texan white nationalism?


No people don't like Religious post on rollitup it seems.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.


this is what i thought. i didnt think you were that insane


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why aren't there other flat planets?


I want a Nikon 900 camera so bad.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> No people don't like Religious post on rollitup it seems.


if you can tell.. we obviously love it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so the officers were starving also?


I don't know, I do know that the officers always get first dibs on everything, universally.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I want a Nikon 900 camera so bad.


All your info is from YouTube. You really are a fucking dumbass man


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.
> 
> That's very similar to what pablo got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.


I just thought it was a typo sorry bro


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I want a Nikon 900 camera so bad.


i dont think ive ever seen a more out of focus video.. why dont you skip the camera and get a telescope and look and tell us what you see


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Figuring out if someone is playing hide-the-antisemite. Stay tuned. Here is the post that has me hoping it ain't so.


You guys crack me up. I appreciate how thorough you can be!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> got a quote? this thread should be renamed to.. "found out whos crazy here without having to go to the politics area"


i sure do.



Drowning-Man said:


> I'm a member of the Texas nationalist movement.
> Www.thetnm.org


he swears it is not a white nationalist movement. anyone who thinks the world is round would have to disagree.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I just thought it was a typo sorry bro


Wat ??


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> All your info is from YouTube. You really are a fucking dumbass man


I trust an independant producer a lot more than an establishment lie machine.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't know, I do know that the officers always get first dibs on everything, universally.


so all the shipping or whatever was shut down as you say.. and you dont know if the officers ate, while everyone stuck in the camps died from starvation/feeding.. and you can still say the holocaust wasnt real? im just trying to get your point of view.. its pretty contradicting


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i sure do.
> 
> 
> 
> he swears it is not a white nationalist movement. anyone who thinks the world is round would have to disagree.


Take this shit over to politics please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Take this shit over to politics please.


no thanks, shithead.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Take this shit over to politics please.


Take your ass back to school please.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so all the shipping or whatever was shut down as you say.. and you dont know if the officers ate, while everyone stuck in the camps died from starvation/feeding.. and you can still say the holocaust wasnt real? im just trying to get your point of view.. its pretty contradicting


Whatever may have became available probably went to the officers first then the troops.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont think ive ever seen a more out of focus video.. why dont you skip the camera and get a telescope and look and tell us what you see


Lol I already told him to skip the WalMart cameras. Proves shit!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i sure do.
> 
> 
> 
> he swears it is not a white nationalist movement. anyone who thinks the world is round would have to disagree.


i think thats the most right winger website ive ever seen.. 
come on @Drowning-Man .. get it together dude!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Take your ass back to school please.


I guess I didn;t get brainwashed enough for your liking the first time around.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Whatever may have became available probably went to the officers first then the troops.


sounds kinda systematic, jew hater.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Whatever may have became available probably went to the officers first then the troops.


and you still claim starving that many people and letting die from disease wasnt a holocaust.. got it, youre retarded


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I guess I didn;t get *brainwashed* enough for your liking the first time around.


Says the guy who believes a ghost in the sky created everything


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I guess I didn;t get brainwashed enough for your liking the first time around.


oh no.. youre definitely brain washed.. but by people with 0 credibility. what research have you done alone on any of these subjects? what honestly makes you believe this bullshit


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think thats the most right winger website ive ever seen..
> come on @Drowning-Man .. get it together dude!


he swears it is not a white nationalist organization and that he is not a racist. but he was just complining about the persecution of whites today over in politics.

and then, there's all the evidence in the form of posts made by his fellow texas (white) nationalist movement people all over the internet.







and then, it gets better. he lives on a disability check. who would've thought?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he swears it is not a white nationalist organization and that he is not a racist. but he was just complining about the persecution of whites today over in politics.
> 
> and then, there's all the evidence in the form of posts made by his fellow texas (white) nationalist movement people all over the internet.
> 
> ...


i havent been spending as much time over there lately.. might have to make my way over. 
right wingers that collect government checks are my favorite. but i will say at least he was military, thats a lot more than a lot of the righties over there can say they've done


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i havent been spending as much time over there lately.. might have to make my way over.
> right wingers that collect government checks are my favorite. but i will say at least he was military, thats a lot more than a lot of the righties over there can say they've done


that's true. he did serve.

but how is he gonna get his federal money every month when texas secedes, as he wants it to?

i mean, texas goes begging obama for money every time they flood. or drought. or catch on fire. or get smashed by a hurricane.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Take this shit over to politics please.


Why? Anything to derail this bullshit of yours and take attention away from you (which you desperately seek) is a very constructive shift in my estimation. 

Guess I don't mind learning some science here and there, from others, as they feed you. Plus you are a total-douche with that anti semitic smack. Crazy is ok, but not racist mumbo jumbo, so I stopped being nice to you.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's true. he did serve.
> 
> but how is he gonna get his federal money every month when texas secedes, as he wants it to?
> 
> i mean, texas goes begging obama for money every time they flood. or drought. or catch on fire. or get smashed by a hurricane.


oh theyd never make it on their own.. if we let em go, i can guarantee mexico is going to take texas back


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i havent been spending as much time over there lately.. might have to make my way over.
> right wingers that collect government checks are my favorite. but i will say at least he was military, thats a lot more than a lot of the righties over there can say they've done


I collect a check but its for military service. And I just want Texas to be an independent nation that's all. Buck spent like 2 hours calling me a racist and a coward because of other TNM member post that had nothing to do with me. I'm not racist and calling a combat vet a cowered is disrespectful.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.
> 
> That's very similar to what* pablo *got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.


I guess this means you went back on your word to @pabloesqobar about the truce huh. Well that didn't last long.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.
> 
> That's very similar to what pablo got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.


I don't know, Abe.

If you had kept it to paragraph 1, I would have accepted without condition.

But the fact that you bundled it with calling Pablo out - after you shook on a truce - makes me wonder how honest you are being right now.

I'm gonna wait and see. I withhold judgment for now, but I must say ... you complicated matters with the bundling, not simplified them. 

I must say, this is not how a guiltless person would do it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I collect a check but its for military service. And I just want Texas to be an independent nation that's all. Buck spent like 2 hours calling me a racist and a coward because of other TNM member post that had nothing to do with me. I'm not racist and calling a combat vet a cowered is disrespectful.


but texas is the furthest thing from independent. but i think this stuff is better left to the politics area. i like your posts man.. so this one im staying out of


curious2garden said:


> I guess this means you went back on your word to @pabloesqobar about the truce huh. Well that didn't last long.


lol staying out of this one too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I collect a check but its for military service. And I just want Texas to be an independent nation that's all. Buck spent like 2 hours calling me a racist and a coward because of other TNM member post that had nothing to do with me. I'm not racist and calling a combat vet a cowered is disrespectful.


birds of a feather. the TWNM is very, very racist and they don't boot the obvious racists from their ranks.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> but texas is the furthest thing from independent. but i think this stuff is better left to the politics area. i like your posts man.. so this one im staying out of
> 
> lol staying out of this one too


Yers too homie. Always putting a smile on my face


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm through being politically correct. That's self censorship. 

I won't be anybodies slave.

It becomes clear when studying the Talmud who the racists are. Trying to preserve one's race from genocide is not a bad thing.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why? Anything to derail this bullshit of yours and take attention away from you (which you desperately seek) is a very constructive shift in my estimation.
> 
> Guess I don't mind learning some science here and there, from others, as they feed you. Plus you are a total-douche with that anti semitic smack. Crazy is ok, but not racist mumbo jumbo, so I stopped being nice to you.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm through being politically correct. That's self censorship.
> 
> I won't be anybodies slave.
> 
> It becomes clear when studying the Talmud who the racists are. Trying to preserve one's race from genocide is not a bad thing.









have you ever actually sat and read any religious texts.. theres crazy shit in every faith. 
*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/6120373/Top-10-worst-Bible-passages.html
No. 1*:St Paul’s advice about whether women are allowed to teach men in church:

“I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent.” (1 Timothy 2:12)

*No. 2*: In this verse, Samuel, one of the early leaders of Israel, orders genocide against a neighbouring people:

“This is what the Lord Almighty says... ‘Now go and strike Amalek and devote to destruction all that they have. Do not spare them, but kill both man and woman, child and infant, ox and sheep, camel and donkey.’” (1 Samuel 15:3)

*No. 3*: A command of Moses:

“Do not allow a sorceress to live.” (Exodus 22:1

*No. 4*: The ending of Psalm 137, a psalm which was made into a disco calypso hit by Boney M, is often omitted from readings in church:

“Happy is he who repays you for what you have done to us – he who seizes your infants and dashes them against the rocks.” (Psalm 137:9)

*No. 5*: Another blood-curdling tale from the Book of Judges, where an Israelite man is trapped in a house by a hostile crowd, and sends out his concubine to placate them:

“So the man took his concubine and sent her outside to them, and they raped her and abused her throughout the night, and at dawn they let her go. At daybreak the woman went back to the house where her master was staying, fell down at the door and lay there until daylight. When her master got up in the morning and opened the door of the house and stepped out to continue on his way, there lay his concubine, fallen in the doorway of the house, with her hands on the threshold. He said to her, ‘Get up; let’s go.’ But there was no answer. Then the man put her on his donkey and set out for home.” (Judges 19:25-2

*No. 6*: St Paul condemns homosexuality in the opening chapter of the Book of Romans:

“In the same way also the men, giving up natural intercourse with women, were consumed with passion for one another. Men committed shameless acts with men and received in their own persons the due penalty for their error.” (Romans 1:27)

*No. 7*: In this story from the Book of Judges, an Israelite leader, Jephthah, makes a rash vow to God, which has to be carried out:

“And Jephthah made a vow to the Lord, and said, ‘If you will give the Ammonites into my hand, then whoever comes out of the doors of my house to meet me, when I return victorious from the Ammonites, shall be the Lord’s, to be offered up by me as a burnt-offering.’ Then Jephthah came to his home at Mizpah; and there was his daughter coming out to meet him with timbrels and with dancing. She was his only child; he had no son or daughter except her. When he saw her, he tore his clothes, and said, ‘Alas, my daughter! You have brought me very low; you have become the cause of great trouble to me. For I have opened my mouth to the Lord, and I cannot take back my vow.’” (Judges 11:30-1, 34-5)

*No. 8*: The Lord is speaking to Abraham in this story where God commands him to sacrifice his son:

‘Take your son, your only son Isaac, whom you love, and go to the land of Moriah, and offer him there as a burnt-offering on one of the mountains that I shall show you.’ (Genesis 22:2)

*No. 9*: “Wives, submit to your husbands as to the Lord.” (Ephesians 5:22)

*No. 10*: “Slaves, submit yourselves to your masters with all respect, not only to the good and gentle but also to the cruel.” (1 Peter 2:1


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> have you ever actually sat and read any religious texts.. theres crazy shit in every faith.
> *
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/6120373/Top-10-worst-Bible-passages.html
> No. 1*:St Paul’s advice about whether women are allowed to teach men in church:
> ...


The problem is they actually believe you are their slave, go 35:46 of the video and hear it out of their own mouths. Chilling!!!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The problem is they actually believe you are their slave, go 35:46 of the video and hear it out of their own mouths. Chilling!!!


so you wanted me to watch the last second of the video?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> have you ever actually sat and read any religious texts.. theres crazy shit in every faith.
> *
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/6120373/Top-10-worst-Bible-passages.html
> No. 1*:St Paul’s advice about whether women are allowed to teach men in church:
> ...


Lets just keep religion outs this thread. Multiple people have already made that request today.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you wanted me to watch the last second of the video?


14:57 sorry


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Trying to preserve one's race from genocide is not a bad thing.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 14:57 sorry


he said jewish people are humans and people who arent are just a person or something.. nothing about slaves i see a bunch of people hassling a rabbi about an 800 year old book.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why? Anything to derail this bullshit of yours and take attention away from you (which you desperately seek) is a very constructive shift in my estimation.
> 
> Guess I don't mind learning some science here and there, from others, as they feed you. Plus you are a total-douche with that anti semitic smack. Crazy is ok, but not racist mumbo jumbo, so I stopped being nice to you.


Nothing has changed in the last 200 years.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

@Mellowman2112 did you learn how to suck dick from YouTube as well? 

If so, I feel sorry for your boyfriend.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets just keep religion outs this thread. Multiple people have already made that request today.


but thats about the most fun part of this thread right now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

by the way, mellowman. it's not genocide. whites are not being exterminated. they are simply going extinct.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he said jewish people are humans and people who arent are just a person or something.. nothing about slaves i see a bunch of people hassling a rabbi about an 800 year old book.


They say several times that we are their slaves, listen again.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nothing has changed in the last 200 years.
> 
> View attachment 3699753


im not advocating slavery here.. but slavery was for the most part a business. and in the times im sure they didnt know it was wrong. look at who was selling and buying the slaves, thats the kicker.. not who owned boats


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he said jewish people are humans and people who arent are just a person or something.. nothing about slaves i see a bunch of people hassling a rabbi about an 800 year old book.


So you caught the part about non jews being subhuman. That's a start. Is that not extreme racism when you think about it? Dehumanizing us so they can slaughter us.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They say several times that we are their slaves, listen again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

We are all Palestinians now. Wake up peeps.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We are all Palestinians now. Wake up peeps.


why do you have the exact same belief system as former KKK grandwizard david duke?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

I've had enough for now. Chime in later peace


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Late night flatlander:


If I laugh any harder I'm gonna need stitches!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why do you have the exact same belief system as former KKK grandwizard david duke?


Why does David Duke have the same belief system as the honorable Luis Farrakhan? They are both right about the current situation in the world today.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If I laugh any harder I'm gonna need stitches!


IT was really quite funny, lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They say several times that we are their slaves, listen again.


well i dont speak yiddish.. so i can try to read it?.. but im not watching a 30 minute video about an 800 year old text. im an athiest, religion has nothing for me honestly.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

New sig. Dude's super insecure about his credentials. Probably has a micro penis.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So you caught the part about non jews being subhuman. That's a start. Is that not extreme racism when you think about it? Dehumanizing us so they can slaughter us.


again.. that text is from the 1300's.. dont you think we'd be done by now if this was true


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> again.. that text is from the 1300's.. dont you think we'd be done by now if this was true


What the heck do you think gmo foods are? It's happening right now. Do you know of anyone that is trying to have a baby and can't? I know several married couples that are having this problem. 

http://naturalsociety.com/new-study-finds-gmo-corn-makes-rats-infertile/


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What the heck do you think gmo foods are? It's happening right now. Do you know of anyone that is trying to have a baby and can't? I know several married couples that are having this problem.
> 
> http://naturalsociety.com/new-study-finds-gmo-corn-makes-rats-infertile/


You only know how to tell fibs about your level of education. Not much else, it seems.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well i dont speak yiddish.. so i can try to read it?.. but im not watching a 30 minute video about an 800 year old text. im an athiest, religion has nothing for me honestly.


Try this one I think this explains it


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What the heck do you think gmo foods are? It's happening right now. Do you know of anyone that is trying to have a baby and can't? I know several married couples that are having this problem.
> 
> http://naturalsociety.com/new-study-finds-gmo-corn-makes-rats-infertile/


you do know there are alternatives to GMO food right?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you do know there are alternatives to GMO food right?


Shhh, he doesn't know anything!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Try this one I think this explains it


wow shes annoying.. but id still pull that purple hair
.......


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you do know there are alternatives to GMO food right?


Yup, kosher food.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> wow shes annoying.. but id still pull that purple hair
> .......


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Who owns the companies that are destroying our ability to grow healthy food? Do I need to say it?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who owns the companies that are destroying our ability to grow healthy food? Do I need to say it?


Why don't you start by saying where you got your Bachelor of Law degree?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yup, kosher food.


sure, and organics..


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who owns the companies that are destroying our ability to grow healthy food? Do I need to say it?


what company? is it not legal to farm or have a garden?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3699792


that ball is about to pop

this is better


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what company? is it not legal to farm or have a garden?


If anyone knows what is legal and illegal, it's Mellowman, the Bachelor of Law.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Why don't you start by saying where you got your Bachelor of Law degree?


For the same reason I wont give my exact age, it would narrow things down. I noticed a lot of peeps just suddenly dissapear from this sight probably for talking to much. This is a pot site.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> If anyone knows what is legal and illegal, it's Mellowman, the Bachelor of Law.


real question here.. he said he left the country
Would a bachelor of law even be useful abroad?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> For the same reason I wont give my exact age, it would narrow things down. I noticed a lot of peeps just suddenly dissapear from this sight probably for talking to much. This is a pot site.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> If anyone knows what is legal and illegal, it's Mellowman, the Bachelor of Law.


Yes, but when these seeds contaminate with their pollen heirloom sees, they cause them to go sterile. Monsanto builds a death gene into their seeds so the farmer has to keep buying them every year. They are doing to us what was done to the Indians. Killing off our food supply. Wake the fuck up peeps!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that ball is about to pop
> 
> this is better


Aha, You're Into girls That Work Out. I got you bro dont even trip, here you go.











Enjoy


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sure, and organics..


So you understand that the Jew's are not poisoning their own food supply. Good we are making progress.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> For the same reason I wont give my exact age, it would narrow things down. I noticed a lot of peeps just suddenly dissapear from this sight probably for talking to much. This is a pot site.



I spy the newest RIU conspiracy thread in the making! 

Maybe this should be another thread topic, we wouldn't want to derail this one.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> For the same reason I wont give my exact age, it would narrow things down. I noticed a lot of peeps just suddenly dissapear from this sight probably for talking to much. This is a pot site.


Amazing.

EDIT:

Site, not sight. Read much during your law degree?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Aha, You're Into girls That Work Out. I got you bro dont even trip, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you do know there are alternatives to GMO food right?


If our government actually gave a damn about us, they would outlaw GMO's. Just saying. The government is not your friend.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

See, I always assumed that was referring to the Earth's atmosphere since no other planet has one like it and if it wasn't there then the Earth couldn't sustain life. I mean, their scientific understanding in those days wasn't all that you know....


Mellowman2112 said:


> Amos 9:6 (NASB) The One who builds His upper chambers in the heavens And has founded His vaulted dome over the earth, He who calls for the waters of the sea And pours them out on the face of the earth, The Lord is His name. - See more at: http://www.testingtheglobe.com/bible.html#sthash.gEfuXByf.dpuf


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Flouride a neurotoxin in the water, I can go on and on.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If our government actually gave a damn about us, they would outlaw GMO's. Just saying. The government is not your friend.


Why don't you use your law degree to push anti-GMO legislation?

Explain the process to us. First year law content, btw.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So you understand that the Jew's are not poisoning their own food supply. Good we are making progress.


sure, just prove beyond a doubt the jews are behind this.. when monsanto was created by a non jewish guy


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> See, I always assumed that was referring to the Earth's atmosphere since no other planet has one like it and if it wasn't there then the Earth couldn't sustain life. I mean, their scientific understanding in those days wasn't all that you know....


Right, I don;t know how they came to that conclusion.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I spy the newest RIU conspiracy thread in the making!
> 
> Maybe this should be another thread topic, we wouldn't want to derail this one.


I think we stopped talking about flat earth like 5 pages ago. Now its about hate. Didn't you get the memo lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

Look at the ocean, beautiful innit?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Why don't you use your law degree to push anti-GMO legislation?
> 
> Explain the process to us. First year law content, btw.


That's laughable. This was tried in California and GMO producers and users such as coca cola used the big bucks to brainwash the sheeple on television. Coca cola with it's 666 right in your face. Corn syrup is the main ingredient of Coda Cola.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I think we stopped talking about flat earth like 5 pages ago. Now its about hate. Didn't you get the memo lol


Is that really logical? I am a hater because I don;t want to get genocided?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Aha, You're Into girls That Work Out. I got you bro dont even trip, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooo mama


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sure, just prove beyond a doubt the jews are behind this.. when monsanto was created by a non jewish guy


Sorry man but a Mason is a gentile who is converted to Judaism through Masonry. I can provide plenty of proof they worship Lucifer.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right, I don;t know how they came to that conclusion.


Amos was a prophet. In that verse God was speaking though him. It wasn't Amos personal opinion


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Is that really logical? I am a hater because I don;t want to get genocided?


no youre a hater because you support genocide of the jewish people.. because of the whacked out shit you see on youtube


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's laughable. This was tried in California and GMO producers and users such as coca cola used the big bucks to brainwash the sheeple on television. Coca cola with it's 666 right in your face. Corn syrup is the main ingredient of Coda Cola.


That's not laughable, the quote in my signature is.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> oooo mama


 nice, how much dick does she bench ?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry man but a Mason is a gentile who is converted to Judaism through Masonry. I can provide plenty of proof they worship Lucifer.


please do.. i know quite a few masons. tell what you think being a mason really is


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So who decides what is a credible and what is a non credible source? They lied about 911, they lied about sandy hook, they lied about Boston, they lied about 77. Mainstream media are huge liars. Just saying.


Yes, you're totally right there but where you've gone wrong is in assuming that the one equals the other, like, the fact that the elitist lying scumbags that run the joint are regularly bullshitting us about important shit does not mean that the earth is flat. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry man but a Mason is a gentile who is converted to Judaism through Masonry. I can provide plenty of proof they worship Lucifer.


Masons are in cohoots with the illuminati and the illuminati hate the Jews. And Lucifer hates them most of all.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Guys, why do shooting stars always fall down instead of blasting by at all angles if we are on a ball in space?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yes, you're totally right there but where you've gone wrong is in assuming that the one equals the other, like, the fact that the elitist lying scumbags that run the joint are regularly bullshitting us about important shit does not mean that the earth is flat. It just doesn't work like that.


The context of that statement was why don't I provide credible mainstream sources. I find the mainstream sources to be very un credible.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why do shooting stars always fall down instead of blasting by at all angles if we are on a ball in space?


Guys, who do men with micro penises lie about having a law degree? They could quite easily prove their stated credentials by posting a pic of their parchment (name scrubbed off).


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Masons are in cohoots with the illuminati and the illuminati hate the Jews. And Lucifer hates them most of all.


Factually incorrect.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Guys, who do men with micro penises lie about having a law degree? They could quite easily prove their stated credentials by posting a pic of their parchment (name scrubbed off).


This coming from the guy who insisted and insisted that the jews are not a race but a religion, then the very next day insisted that they are a race, and creed. I won;t provide anything that would narrow things down. With computers these days it makes things to easy for the pigs.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This coming from the guy who insisted and insisted that the jews are not a race but a religion, then the very next day insisted that they are a race, and creed. I won;t provide anything that would narrow things down. With computers these days it makes things to easy for the pigs.


Citation required.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The context of that statement was why don't I provide credible mainstream sources. I find the mainstream sources to be very un credible.


Again, you seem confused. Credible and mainstream are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Guy gets three years for arguing with a jew.






See why I am not going to give any information about myself?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Citation required.


Right you must have deleted it by now, judging by your statement. That's how you roll.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I don't know, Abe.
> 
> If you had kept it to paragraph 1, I would have accepted without condition.
> 
> ...


Didn't intend to actually call pablo out again. Yes, I included a wee bit of gripe, or more like, my opinion of what he was doing. That may not have been appropriate to dealing cleanly with your question and my reply. However, for the first time, i shed more detailed light on the context of the earlier situation regarding the infamous 'screenshot', that I was again and again, taunted with. I have only agreed to not reply to the guy on the forum, not to suppress the situation altogether. However, I don't intend on being passive aggressive, or calling him out further, 'for the record' heh.

I shared the prequel that was omitted earlier. Yes, I see how that complicated my answer. That IS part of why you weren't sure of my holocaust denier sarcasm, isn't it; You bought some of the case pablo made against me. At least you've previously alluded to it, as that, somewhat so at least, from my perception. It doesn't matter, again, my opinion.

In my reply, I should have handled it separately. However, I did take responsibility for being a bit of a race baiter on occaision. That's why I referred to the earlier situation, because I saw the parallel, maybe u see it too; It's there.

I'll add this because I'm so fucking honest and I respect you Canna- there may be smidgen more to it, an outstanding corollary or anecdote, but not what you imagine. I'm not hiding from anything though. It's all my business, for now. I've said enough. won't bore ya any further. WIN - LOSE. INNOCENT - GUILTY. This world of absolutes you suggest has me thinking about why things are ambiguous at times.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Again, you seem confused. Credible and mainstream are not mutually exclusive.


Ok, I understand, what was the argument I was making and I will try to find an acceptable source.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right you must have deleted it by now, judging by your statement. That's how you roll.


I have never deleted a single post. Use the search feature at the top of the page.

I'll wait.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3699809 nice, how much dick does she bench ?


about a pound


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Good thing were not in Australia huh


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

DAvid Irving was arrested in Germany for making the same arguments I am and did serious time. A wise man once said, to know who rules over you ask yourself who am I not allowed to criticize.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I guess this means you went back on your word to @pabloesqobar about the truce huh. Well that didn't last long.


No, it does not mean that.

Referenced it, but as I said to canna~
_I don't intend on being passive aggressive, or calling him out further, 'for the record' ._


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I have never deleted a single post. Use the search feature at the top of the page.
> 
> I'll wait.


Yup, as I figured gone without a trace. I've got your number man.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> DAvid Irving was arrested in Germany for making the same arguments I am and did serious time. A wise man once said, to know who rules over you ask yourself who am I not allowed to criticize.


Or Germany


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yup, as I figured gone without a trace. I've got your number man.


867-5309?
wait thats jenny's number.. sorry


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Good thing were not in Australia huh


Yeah or Germany or Spain , or Belgium etc etc etc etc etc etc over 30 countries have these laws. Coming to the good ole usa soon. Along with the removal of guns.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yup, as I figured gone without a trace. I've got your number man.


As false as your law degree. The mods have some kind of source control - they'll have records of all deleted posts.

This is the post you're looking for, guy:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-102#post-12651955

Underdeveloped research skills. Makes me wonder how you got through university.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> As false as your law degree. The mods have some kind of source control - they'll have records of all deleted posts.
> 
> This is the post you're looking for, guy:
> 
> ...


i bet it was a flat university


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, I understand, what was the argument I was making and I will try to find an acceptable source.


You must be joking. I've just had to skip about 30 pages of this thread to get up to date cos I started to feel like I was stuck in the past. I'm not going back there. Why don't you go back and read through every credible piece of information that has been provided to you and then see how you have never answered a question clearly and maybe replace the nonsense created by other people you've supplied so far in your effort to dispute science with actual, credible facts? By credible I mean proven, not Fox news.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i bet it was a flat university


That, or the kind that's full of shit.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Again, the hate speech from one person isn't representative on an entire race, religion, gender, creed, ...


Yes that is when you flip flopped and instead of being just a religion you suddenly became all of the above.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You must be joking. I've just had to skip about 30 pages of this thread to get up to date cos I started to feel like I was stuck in the past. I'm not going back there. Why don't you go back and read through every credible piece of information that has been provided to you and then see how you have never answered a question clearly and maybe replace the nonsense created by other people you've supplied so far in your effort to dispute science with actual, credible facts? By credible I mean proven, not Fox news.


Good because FOX news is total bullshit, we can agree on that at least.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i bet it was a flat university


Or Unseen at least.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes that is when you flip flopped and instead of being just a religion you suddenly became all of the above.


Here is the quote:



SunnyJim said:


> Again, the hate speech from one person isn't representative on an entire race, religion, gender, creed, ...


Do you have learning difficulties? Genuine question.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That, or the kind that's full of shit.


I'm leaning towards it being the kind that doesn't exist.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6987157/kinda-racist-try-diet-racism


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> As false as your law degree. The mods have some kind of source control - they'll have records of all deleted posts.
> 
> This is the post you're looking for, guy:
> 
> ...


You really are envious of my piddly little Bachelors degree, get over it man. I can say this, most of it was indoctrination. All the little courses to get the degree. The Political science class more so than other courses. A total fucking joke. When this country was actually free one could study by the light of a candle fire at home like Lincoln and practice law. Now you have to be ran through a brainwashing mill to get a law degree.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Agreed, but at least I don't have to worry about some asteroid or alien invasion.


You don't think you do. .nothing is definite.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm leaning towards it being the kind that doesn't exist.


edit.. posted wrong pic.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You really are envious of my piddly little Bachelors degree, get over it man. I can say this, most of it was indoctrination. All the little courses to get the degree. The Political science class more so than other courses. A total fucking joke. When this country was actually free one could study by the light of a candle fire at home like Lincoln and practice law. Now you have to be ran through a brainwashing mill to get a law degree.


I'm envious of your law degree like I'm envious of your 34 inch wang.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You don't think you do. .nothing is definite.


Agreed, if an alien invasion comes I will know it for being a false flag, to control the sheeple so they can get their one world government and add on another layer of control and taxes.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You really are envious of my piddly little Bachelors degree, get over it man. I can say this, most of it was indoctrination. All the little courses to get the degree. The Political science class more so than other courses. A total fucking joke. *When this country was actually free one could study by the light of a candle fire at home like Lincoln and practice law.* Now you have to be ran through a brainwashing mill to get a law degree.


Finshaggy style?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Finshaggy style?


I think I would get along with this finshaggy guy.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think I would get along with this finshaggy guy.


He wouldn't like you at all.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Makes me wonder how you got through university.


Repeatedly, the guy doesn't know the difference between you're and your. There is no way he even has a bachelors degree.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> He wouldn't like you at all.


unless MM lets fin crash on his couch for a few decades


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Repeatedly, the guy doesn't know the difference between you're and your. There is no way he even has a bachelors degree.


he probably has a pretty badass tinfoil hat though


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> unless MM lets fin crash on his couch for a few decades


Maybe if MM dresses up as Fin's mom.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Maybe if MM dresses up as Fin's mom.


shit man.. id give fins mom a few rounds. she had nice tits


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he probably has a pretty badass tinfoil hat though


He has an arsenal of those.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Repeatedly, the guy doesn't know the difference between you're and your. There is no way he even has a bachelors degree.


Go back and read some more of my posts, sometimes I just type to fast. Like texting, the message gets across. While your here, are you familiar with Luis Farrakhan?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shit man.. id give fins mom a few rounds. she had nice tits


She was also quite fond of Fin, if that vid was anything to go by..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> He wouldn't like you at all.


Stole the words right out my mouth lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Go back and read some more of my posts, sometimes I just type to fast. Like texting, the message gets across. While your here, are you familiar with Luis Farrakhan?


While you're here, are you familiar with the time you said I insisted Jews were a race, creed, AND GENDER?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> He has an arsenal of those.








the top hat is pretty badass


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Guys, why don;t you disprove some of the things I said with sources rather than feeble ad hominem attacks.
Has anyone here seen a shooting star blasting by on an upward angle?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> She was also quite fond of Fin, if that vid was anything to go by..


i wish it was still on youtube.. i dont know why he took it down, it was pretty awesome to see his mom dance around like a stripper and rub his dick in a room full of kids.. super classy


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> While you're here, are you familiar with the time you said I insisted Jews were a race, creed, AND GENDER?


That was after insisting that they are only a religion. Stop being a little weasel, I know it's hard for you.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Go back and read some more of my posts, sometimes I just type to fast. Like texting, the message gets across. While your here, are you familiar with Luis Farrakhan?


*too
Sorry, can't help it, bad habit.

**Edit Sorry, ignore me, just realised I missed *you're


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why don;t you disprove some of the things I said with sources rather than feeble ad hominem attacks.
> Has anyone here seen a shooting star blasting by on an upward angle?


Guys, has anyone seen Mellowman's law degree from any angle?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why don;t you disprove some of the things I said with sources rather than feeble ad hominem attacks.
> Has anyone here seen a shooting star blasting by on an upward angle?


Because when people explain shit you, you don't understand because you're way too stupid to understand.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That was after insisting that they are only a religion. Stop being a little weasel, I know it's hard for you.


Jews are only a religious group. I still insist that. You're confusing yourself here.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Luis Farrakhan?


Violin prodigy, played in Boston Symphony.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Violin protigy, played in Boston Symphony.


*prodigy?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why don;t you disprove some of the things I said with sources rather than feeble ad hominem attacks.
> Has anyone here seen a shooting star blasting by on an upward angle?


well someone didnt pass 3rd grade science.. 

shoot·ing star1
_noun_
a small, rapidly moving meteor burning up on entering the earth's atmosphere.

why would they go up? and the answer to that.. gravity.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Jews are only a religious group. I still insist that. You're confusing yourself here.


Yesterday you insisted that you were a race, creed and a few other things. 

I'm asking you a question have you ever seen a shooting star flying at an upward angle from your perspective?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well someone didnt pass 3rd grade science..
> 
> shoot·ing star1
> _noun_
> ...


You'll wish you hadn't bothered....


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> *prodigy?


lol, stop dodging the question Abe


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Guys, has anyone seen Mellowman's law degree from any angle?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> *prodigy?


 

?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the top hat is pretty badass


Those are nice. I'd like a foil ball cap with a propeller on top.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You'll wish you hadn't bothered....


Right a meteor should blast by the earth at all different angles if we are a ball in space, the ones that don;t enter our atmosphere at least.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

This is what makes me laugh at all fundies. They refute the science all while doing it on a device that was made entirely out of scientific advancement. We would not even be able to talk shit to this idiot if it wasn't for science. We can create mobile devices, computers, Internet, flat screen tvs, yet we are too stupid to know anything else???? Get the fuck outta here man


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> View attachment 3699852
> 
> ?


I fkd that up


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> View attachment 3699852
> 
> ?


Yes! Smack my bitch up!


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

smack my bitch up, I like the tinfoil bowlers hat! what you fellers talkin bout up in here?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

We never see a meteor or a comet going by at a downward angle, as we should if we are a ball floating in the infinite vacuum of space.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> lol, stop dodging the question Abe


Share as you will.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> smack my bitch up, I like the tinfoil bowlers hat! what you fellers talkin bout up in here?


How stupid mellow man is


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yes! Smack my bitch up!


if you were my bitch id smack you.. right on the ass.. hard.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yesterday you insisted that you were a race, creed and a few other things.
> 
> I'm asking you a question have you ever seen a shooting star flying at an upward angle from your perspective?


Again, here is my statement:



SunnyJim said:


> Again, the hate speech from one person isn't representative on an entire race, religion, gender, creed, ...


Your interpretation is that Jews are an entire race, religion, GENDER, creed, .... ?

So what gender would all Jews be? 

We've established your lack of law qualifications, but please, convince us you've finished middle school at a minimum.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right a meteor should blast by the earth at all different angles if we are a ball in space, the ones that don;t enter our atmosphere at least.


No it shouldn't. Just stop being automatically defensive and actually think about the answer you were given. You don't strike me as unintelligent, actually, I think you're being willfully dense. Stubbornness is not an attractive trait.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> smack my bitch up, I like the tinfoil bowlers hat! what you fellers talkin bout up in here?


I'm trying to set the minds of these people free from the years of indoctrination they suffer from.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We never see a meteor or a comet going by at a downward angle, as we should if we are a ball floating in the infinite vacuum of space.


If we were a plate floating in space what keeps us from flipping over? If an asteroid smacked the fuck outta us, we would flip the fuck over.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if you were my bitch id smack you.. right on the ass.. hard.


Shit, I wish I was your bitch!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We never see a meteor or a comet going by at a downward angle, as we should if we are a ball floating in the infinite vacuum of space.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is what makes me laugh at all fundies. They refute the science all while doing it on a device that was made entirely out of scientific advancement. We would not even be able to talk shit to this idiot if it wasn't for science. We can create mobile devices, computers, Internet, flat screen tvs, yet we are too stupid to know anything else???? Get the fuck outta here man


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's like the movie they live, they are fighting to hold onto their illusions tooth and nail.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Shit, I wish I was your bitch!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Nice try, flipping the photo upside down lol.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's like the movie they live, they are fighting to hold onto their illusions tooth and nail.


im pretty sure everyone but you is sitting there, smoking weed and laughing at you


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If we were a plate floating in space what keeps us from flipping over? If an asteroid smacked the fuck outta us, we would flip the fuck over.


What makes you think we are floating in space if we are a flat plane? We could be sitting on The Creators desk for all we know.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice try, flipping the photo upside down lol.


Is this not a major contradiction of the question you were just asking, or have I woefully misunderstood something?? Weren't you asking why we only ever see them falling downwards?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice try, flipping the photo upside down lol.


Nice flip flopping. What gender did I insist Jews were?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice try, flipping the photo upside down lol.


bottom left of the picture man, tree top.. you lose!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Is this not a major contradiction of the question you were just asking, or have I woefully misunderstood something?? Weren't you asking why we only ever see them falling downwards?


I meant upwards, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What makes you think we are floating in space if we are a flat plane? We could be sitting on The Creators desk for all we know.


Gods ant farm um ok


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is what makes me laugh at all fundies. They refute the science all while doing it on a device that was made entirely out of scientific advancement. We would not even be able to talk shit to this idiot if it wasn't for science. We can create mobile devices, computers, Internet, flat screen tvs, yet we are too stupid to know anything else???? Get the fuck outta here man



I was gonna post this same thing yesterday, but I got all distracted by my signature.

Now I've just resigned myself to answer it's every question with "because relativity, bruh."


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Is this not a major contradiction of the question you were just asking, or have I woefully misunderstood something?? Weren't you asking why we only ever see them falling downwards?


nah that was to this post.. youre my new e-bitch.. youre supposed to be on my side!


Mellowman2112 said:


> We never see a meteor or a comet going by at a downward angle, as we should if we are a ball floating in the infinite vacuum of space.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I meant upwards, thanks for correcting me.


because relativity, bruh.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

I actually love that idea 


Drowning-Man said:


> Gods ant farm um ok


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> bottom left of the picture man, tree top.. you lose!









REmember playing cowboys and Indians as a kid and there was always one mutherfucker that would never die? I'm not one of those, so I'm awarding a point to your side. Good job.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What makes you think we are floating in space if we are a flat plane? We could be sitting on The Creators desk for all we know.


because relativity, bruh.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> REmember playing cowboys and Indians as a kid and there was always one mutherfucker that would never die? I'm not one of those, so I'm awarding a point to your side. Good job.


hahahahaha.. you got schooled by a plumber


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I was gonna post this same thing yesterday, but I got all distracted by my signature.
> 
> Now I've just resigned myself to answer it's every question with "because relativity, bruh."


He doesn't understand relativity. I tried to give him a very basic version that even a child would be able to follow, but he couldn't grasp it. He still doesn't understand why we don't notice the earth's spin.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nah that was to this post.. youre my new e-bitch.. youre supposed to be on my side!


I'm confused, I think I've misunderstood a whole argument. I might have just reached too much. I'm going to bed but whatever happens, I'm on your side!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I'm confused, I think I've misunderstood a whole argument. I might have just reached too much. I'm going to bed but whatever happens, I'm on your side!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I actually love that idea


Yeah I was thinking this yesterday on this thread during this whole debate


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I was gonna post this same thing yesterday, but I got all distracted by my signature.
> 
> Now I've just resigned myself to answer it's every question with "because relativity, bruh."


Great sig.



Mellowman2112 said:


> Some things are beyond my comprehension.


Not law degrees, of course:



Mellowman2112 said:


> I have a Bachelor degree in law btw.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> He doesn't understand relativity. I tried to give him a very basic version that even a child would be able to follow, but he couldn't grasp it. He still doesn't understand why we don't notice the earth's spin.


Wait, this ride has a spin feature too? 

But why don't we just get flung right off? 


This isn't more of your hocus pocus is it?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hahahahaha.. you got schooled by a plumber


On that issue you were right, what can I say? Are you big enough to acknowledge that the Sun is not 9300000 miles away after seeing this? I can produce hundreds of similar photos.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On that issue you were right, what can I say? Are you big enough to acknowledge that the Sun is not 9300000 miles away after seeing this? I can produce hundreds of similar photos.


Why don't you just attach one photo of the degree you claim to have (see sig for citation)?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On that issue you were right, what can I say? Are you big enough to acknowledge that the Sun is not 9300000 miles away after seeing this? I can produce hundreds of similar photos.
> View attachment 3699876





Mellowman2112 said:


> On that issue you were right, what can I say? Are you big enough to acknowledge that the Sun is not 9300000 miles away after seeing this? I can produce hundreds of similar photos.
> View attachment 3699876


There goes the light bulb in the sky again.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On that issue you were right, what can I say? Are you big enough to acknowledge that the Sun is not 9300000 miles away after seeing this? I can produce hundreds of similar photos.
> View attachment 3699876


a glare off of water? .. have you ever seen a rainbow.. same idea. its just a glare.. or is it clouds.. if you have 100 of those pictures, post a clear one


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

@srh88

Plumbers are smart people stop bullshitting I've known a few.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Wait, this ride has a spin feature too?
> 
> But why don't we just get flung right off?
> 
> ...


I don't think he believes in gravity either. Its God that holds us down


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @srh88
> 
> Plumbers are smart people stop bullshitting I've known a few.


i guess.. i mean i was able to figure out the earth was round by the time i was in kindergarten


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't think he believes in gravity either. Its God that holds us down


yup.. and thunder is god bowling


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

@srh88, as a plumber you know that water always finds it's level but even knowing that you somehow believe there exists this force of gravity than bends the oceans around a 7500 curve of the earth. It's preposterous. Think about it. Lakes are flat, they freeze over in the winter, how come you don't see massive curved pieces of ice at the spring thaw?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i guess.. i mean i was able to figure out the earth was round by the time i was in kindergarten


You mean the teacher told you and you believed her. They showed you how swinging around a bucket of water and the water does not fall out proofs their ridiculous claim. As if a bucket of water and a sphere are equal. I regret not asking the teacher to pour some water on a sphere for the class. I was fooled also at that age.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

How come? Why don't I see? Explain to me ....

This guy genuinely has a low IQ. If that was his only limitation, he'd be harmless. Unfortunately he's also a total bigot, which makes him toxic.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Look NASA got a new pic of Pluto.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> REmember playing cowboys and Indians as a kid and there was always one mutherfucker that would never die? I'm not one of those, so I'm awarding a point to your side. Good job.


We played cops and robbers.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> He doesn't understand relativity. I tried to give him a very basic version that even a child would be able to follow, but he couldn't grasp it. He still doesn't understand why we don't notice the earth's spin.



Was that the one where they lay the balls on the suspended rubber sheet and because one of the balls rolls down towards the center there is relativity? Please, that's a frigging ball rolling because of the incline.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't think he believes in gravity either. Its God that holds us down


Gravity is not necessary on a flat plane, gravity was invented to explain why we don't fall off the ball if we are living on one, because nobody believed that bullshit about living on a round ball, so they made up this unproved ''theory of gravity.'' That is why it is called a theory.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Was that the one where they lay the balls on the suspended rubber sheet and because one of the balls rolls down towards the center there is relativity? Please, that's a frigging ball rolling because of the incline.


See, I told you, you didn't understand. That was an example of gravity bruh.

Relativity is why you see that bullet traveling at 1,750 mph. If you were to be able to stand still outside of the earth and watch me fire that gun, then you would see it traveling at 2,750 mph.

Edit: to me, from the back of the pickup, the bullet still looks like it's traveling 1,700 mph.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Gravity is not necessary on a flat plane, gravity was invented to explain why we don't fall off the ball if we are living on one, because nobody believed that bullshit about living on a round ball, so they made up this unproved ''theory of gravity.'' That is why it is called a theory.


Prove gravity doesn't exist. Go jump off a building


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> How come? Why don't I see? Explain to me ....
> 
> This guy genuinely has a low IQ. If that was his only limitation, he'd be harmless. Unfortunately he's also a total bigot, which makes him toxic.


Your argument being don;t engage this man in discussion he is toxic. Why are you trying to stifle free thought here?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> See, I told you, you didn't understand. That was an example of gravity bruh.
> 
> Relativity is why we see that bullet traveling at 1,750 mph. If you were to be able to stand still outside of the earth and watch me fire that gun, then you would see it traveling at 2,750 mph.


I agree, and so why is it if I fire the bullet in the opposite direction the bullet does not travel at 750 mph net?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your argument being don;t engage this man in discussion he is toxic. Why are you trying to stifle free thought here?


There is no room for bigotry in a civilized society.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Prove gravity doesn't exist. Go jump off a building


I would fall to my death because I am much denser than air and would fall hard.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Beyond the shadow of doubt the Holocaust was real. It was a terrifying atrocity, nearly unimaginable, but it did happen. I was completely being sarcastic at the end of my statement, by saying _faux holocaust_. How does one achieve a faux-holocaust anyways? Starting off with mentioning Pauly Shore would be the first clue that something weird was germinating with my words. I don't add the smiley face to demonstrate sarcasm always because I do sneakily bait people - often.
> 
> That's very similar to what pablo got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.


Deal is off Abe. I'll pick apart your attempt to rewrite history later.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> There is no room for bigotry in a civilized society.


That's what you would have people believe, as the Palestinians are getting murdered daily, your people have conditioned the masses to say it is bigotry if anyone calls them out on it. Bigotry if anyone points out that the Jewish owned media lies to us quite frequently. I say fuck that!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I would fall to my death because I am much denser than air and would fall hard.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's what you would have people believe, as the Palestinians are getting murdered daily, your people have conditioned the masses to say it is bigotry if anyone calls them out on it. Bigotry if anyone points out that the Jewish owned media lies to us quite frequently. I say fuck that!!


Who are my people?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's bigotry to point out how our politicians go to AIPAC and lick their asses for campaign money. I call bullshit on that bigotry argument.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Who are my people?


Based on your avatar I presume it is the Jews.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I agree, and so why is it if I fire the bullet in the opposite direction the bullet does not travel at 750 mph net?


Lol again, because we are standing on the earth, you can't factor in its spin. 

To me standing in the truck, it doesn't matter which way I fire the gun. The bullet will always appear to be traveling approximately 1,700 mph. It only changes for the observer standing somewhere else.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Based on your avatar I presume it is the Jews.


You make far too many erroneous presumptions.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2016)

Flat earth logic


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @srh88, as a plumber you know that water always finds it's level but even knowing that you somehow believe there exists this force of gravity than bends the oceans around a 7500 curve of the earth. It's preposterous. Think about it. Lakes are flat, they freeze over in the winter, how come you don't see massive curved pieces of ice at the spring thaw?


gravity. also the same reason water follows the path of least resistance 
show me one chunk of ice big enough that would show the curve of earth


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You make far too many erroneous presumptions.


If my avatar was a mushroom would that make me a mushroom?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If my avatar was a mushroom would that make me a mushroom?


Of course.

I trust that's you in your avatar, too, or at least someone you identify strongly with.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol again, because we are standing on the earth, you can't factor in its spin.
> 
> To me standing in the truck, it doesn't matter which way I fire the gun. The bullet will always appear to be traveling approximately 1,700 mph. It only changes for the observer standing somewhere else.


I see your point. But what about an airplane flying against the spin of the earth, wouldnt flight times take longer as the atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the globe?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's bigotry to point out how our politicians go to AIPAC and lick their asses for campaign money. I call bullshit on that bigotry argument.


Do you remember blowing bubbles when you were a little kid?




he's been lookin' for ya...real hard.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Of course.
> 
> I trust that's you in your avatar, too, or at least someone you identify strongly with.


Na just a google image pic. I collect avatars. I have like 50 saved to my phone. I change my avatar many times a day just for shits and giggles. I've posted my actual picture a couple time before.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see your point. But what about an airplane flying against the spin of the earth, wouldnt flight times take longer as the atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the globe?


3rd grade level questions. Jet stream.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see your point. But what about an airplane flying against the spin of the earth, wouldnt flight times take longer as the atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the globe?


so you really think we live in a domed world.. wind, weather.. get on that


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na just a google image pic. I collect avatars. I have like 50 saved to my phone. I change my avatar many times a day just for shits and giggles. I've posted my actual picture a couple time before.


That's weird, because your avatar is supposed to reflect who you are, according to Mellowman. Change it back immediately.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> gravity. also the same reason water follows the path of least resistance
> show me one chunk of ice big enough that would show the curve of earth


Lake baikal,

I found this post on FB, it makes alot of sense to me.

''GLOBE EARTH BUSTED! NO CURVATURE IN RUSSIA!!! Lake Baikal in Russia is the world's deepest lake and also the 7th longest lake in the world at 395 miles long. There's something very unique about this lake. Every year Lake Baikal freezes over completely, except a small part in the source of the Angara. The rest of the almost 400 mile long lake is completely frozen. The only way this 395 mile frozen ice lake is possible is because the lake is flat. There's one problem. If we live on a round globe then there should be a 104,017 ft (20 miles) curve from one end of the lake to the other. That means that one end of the lake should be 20 miles below the horizon from the other end! There should be a 104,017 ft bulge in the middle of the lake! But this is not the case! The frozen lake proves it is indeed completely flat. Besides when was the last time you saw a curved lake? Lol try going to the other longest lakes in the world and see if you can find the curve! You won't because the earth is FLAT!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Deal is off Abe. I'll pick apart your attempt to rewrite history later.


Go away, I corrected my slight slip. 

Don't quote me again, that is the deal. 

Find someone new to troll. YOU stick to the deal.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

You are seeing those mountains from 395 miles away, there should be 20 miles of curve, hiding those mountains. ^^^


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That's weird, because your avatar is supposed to reflect who you are, according to Mellowman. Change it back immediately.


Lol I put it up cuz it reflects how I feel after reading through this thread.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

When confronted with such astonishing proof it boggles my mind how people can fail to recognize the truth.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If my avatar was a mushroom would that make me a mushroom?


Nah, you'd be a fungi.

Spoken from experience.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you really think we live in a domed world.. wind, weather.. get on that


Whether is generated by the sun on water, and a variety of other things.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol I put it up cuz it reflects how I feel after reading through this thread.


Now I'm a machine elve  I can change at will. Should I transform into a mushroom


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see your point. But what about an airplane flying against the spin of the earth, wouldnt flight times take longer as the atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the globe?


Ok let's say you're in the back of the pickup with me and we are playing toss with a baseball. Remember the truck is still traveling at 50 mph and let's say we are tossing the ball at around 10 mph. Can we also pretend that the truck is the earth and the ball is the airplane? Good. Ok here is my point, if I'm at the back of the bed and you're at the front, when we toss the ball back towards me or forward towards you, it will always be traveling at 10 mph either way. Same with a real airplane. Unless you are standing on the side of the road watching us play catch. So you would have to be outside of the earth to notice a difference in speed.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Lake baikal,
> 
> I found this post on FB, it makes alot of sense to me.
> 
> ''GLOBE EARTH BUSTED! NO CURVATURE IN RUSSIA!!! Lake Baikal in Russia is the world's deepest lake and also the 7th longest lake in the world at 395 miles long. There's something very unique about this lake. Every year Lake Baikal freezes over completely, except a small part in the source of the Angara. The rest of the almost 400 mile long lake is completely frozen. The only way this 395 mile frozen ice lake is possible is because the lake is flat. There's one problem. If we live on a round globe then there should be a 104,017 ft (20 miles) curve from one end of the lake to the other. That means that one end of the lake should be 20 miles below the horizon from the other end! There should be a 104,017 ft bulge in the middle of the lake! But this is not the case! The frozen lake proves it is indeed completely flat. Besides when was the last time you saw a curved lake? Lol try going to the other longest lakes in the world and see if you can find the curve! You won't because the earth is FLAT!View attachment 3699899


ok.. so lets try to put this in a way youll understand. i started my solo whisky party so i might get sloppy soon. you even answered this question on your own. water always settles level. so a pond/lake is a terrible example. water will erode/move earth. think when youre looking at a pond and see one side have a slight drop (cliff) type deal and the other side will just be a flat bank thats water level. hope that makes sense. where is that articles proof that the lake has a steady depth? i bet it doesnt, because water will erode the ground so itll sit level. go outside and dig a rounded hole, pour water in it. it will not have a curve. lakes and ponds are a lot different than oceans. sitting water is pretty magical huh?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see your point. But what about an airplane flying against the spin of the earth, wouldnt flight times take longer as the atmosphere is moving in sympathy with the globe?



You are standing on a train. The train is going down the tracks. You are standing still, relative to the motion of the train. But you are actually moving, relative to the observer at the station.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are seeing those mountains from 395 miles away, there should be 20 miles of curve, hiding those mountains. ^^^


proof this picture is taken at the edge of the lake?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ok.. so lets try to put this in a way youll understand. i started my solo whisky party so i might get sloppy soon. you even answered this question on your own. water always settles level. so a pond/lake is a terrible example. water will erode/move earth. think when youre looking at a pond and see one side have a slight drop (cliff) type deal and the other side will just be a flat bank thats water level. hope that makes sense. where is that articles proof that the lake has a steady depth? i bet it doesnt, because water will erode the ground so itll sit level. go outside and dig a rounded hole, pour water in it. it will not have a curve. lakes and ponds are a lot different than oceans. sitting water is pretty magical huh?


Yes it will not have a curve we are agreed. But the supposed glove is curved, which means gravity would have to bend this lake around to fit the globe. we see it does not. We agree.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> You are standing on a train. The train is going down the tracks. You are standing still, relative to the motion of the train. But you are actually moving, relative to the observer at the station.


its all relative.. like how his mom fucked a relative and made him


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> You are standing on a train. The train is going down the tracks. You are standing still, relative to the motion of the train. But you are actually moving, relative to the observer at the station.


Like when you see the mountains far off and it seems like you are barely moving but when you look right outside the window trees are whizzing by is that right?


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

Ever toss a ball around in the back of pickup truck going 45-50mph while everyone is stoned? It's fun.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes it will not have a curve we are agreed. But the supposed glove is curved, which means gravity would have to bend this lake around to fit the globe. we see it does not. We agree.


no we dont.. your picture has no real math behind it.. to get a real answer, youd need a laser to actually get the height of both sides to see if the sides are level.. and i can guarantee you.. they arent


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

For yer viewing pleasure.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Why when you see buildings from afar, they do not seem curved away from you ? on a ball they should be tilted ever so slightly.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok let's say you're in the back of the pickup with me and we are playing toss with a baseball. Remember the truck is still traveling at 50 mph and let's say we are tossing the ball at around 10 mph. Can we also pretend that the truck is the earth and the ball is the airplane? Good. Ok here is my point, if I'm at the back of the bed and you're at the front, when we toss the ball back towards me or forward toward you, it will always be traveling at 10 mph either way. Same with a real airplane. Unless you are standing on the side of the road watching us play catch. So you would have to be outside of the earth to notice a difference in speed.


This Einstein guy sure could sling the bullshit!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Ever toss a ball around in the back of pickup truck going 45-50mph while everyone is stoned? It's fun.


Maybe I should've used a van as the example lol


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 4, 2016)

If the Earf is round like you people claim, how come my ice cubes come out square??


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This Einstein guy sure could sling the bullshit!


yup and a group of people who only talk about this shit.. on the internet, are complete geniuses


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This Einstein guy sure could sling the bullshit!


So my example made zero sense to you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no we dont.. your picture has no real math behind it.. to get a real answer, youd need a laser to actually get the height of both sides to see if the sides are level.. and i can guarantee you.. they arent


A laser wont reach that far.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> So my example made zero sense to you?


I understand the theory I just am not buying the logic.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

It's relatively impossible to explain concepts to someone with no realistic knowledge base.

We are trying to teach someone to spell words when they don't even know the alphabet.

And HE calls us crazy, because the discourse of intelligent folk would seem absolutely loony from the mind of a nescient observer.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> So my example made zero sense to you?


What your are saying is that their are two different realities.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What your are saying is that their are two different realities.


No I'm saying it's all relativity bruh


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> A laser wont reach that far.


youre right, but more than one would. same idea as only having one 12" ruler but needing to measure something thats 2ft or so.. make your measure, put the next one where the first one stops and keep going. but with no actual measurement on your part.. where are your facts?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I'm saying it's all relativity bruh


The more I consider this relativity the more I believe this Einstein guy was the bullshit artist of the century. I'm intrigued tell me more.
I can;t help but admire the man in a perverse way.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm tired of this thread. Its not going anywhere.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

The relativity experiment you showed me reminds me of that cockamamy pail of water being slung around that is supposed to hold our oceans in. They use one actual force of nature to prove a different theory that may not exist.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The relativity experiment you showed me reminds me of that cockamamy pail of water being slung around that is supposed to hold our oceans in. They use one actual force of nature to prove a different theory that may not exist.


Its way easier for you to understand god did it all because it requires zero thought on your behalf.

You can't be helped


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I'm saying it's all relativity bruh


now we're getting somewhere


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Its way easier for you to understand god did it all because it requires zero thought on your behalf.
> 
> You can't be helped


Let's leave god out of it and talk science, I am interested in this relativity thingy. really, I want to learn more.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The relativity experiment you showed me reminds me of that cockamamy pail of water being slung around that is supposed to hold our oceans in. They use one actual force of nature to prove a different theory that may not exist.


that force is called gravity..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Why do they use plumb bobs when they construct a building to make sure it is straight? IF we were on a ball earth wouldnt the building tend to buge out as it got higher and higher? like a top hat? Remember the string is pointing down towards the center of the ball.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that force is called gravity..


I call it density, because the weight of the ball makes it roll into the middle of the sheet.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I'm saying it's all relativity bruh


Take a break, but do come back you are one of the few worth talking with in this thread.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why do they use plumb bobs when they construct a building to make sure it is straight? IF we were on a ball earth wouldnt the building tend to buge out as it got higher and higher? like a top hat? Remember the string is pointing down towards the center of the ball.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Allow me to help you. This is one they taught us in Philosophy 101
> 
> Steel can't fly.
> Airplanes are made of steel.
> ...


 WTF Untrue by a mile most of any aircraft uses composites and aluminum , titanium, and Titanium by products...
Only place they use steel is in Coils in ; landing gear and landing frame area where most of the body weight goes to so they add steel there 
Can not imagine , full steel plane being build ???? it never get off the ground.
From being so out of wack as warped From heat and welding  frame work 

I may not be building full scale version but couple sizes down but same prints and presently on landing gear 

But your Right Steel cannot fly 

Damn could you imagine ???? 911 steel plane, hitting steel Building???? Should of took out all of New York easily . And funny thing is you would all fall for it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> WTF Untrue by a mile most of any aircraft uses composites and aluminum , titanium, and Titanium by products...
> Only place they use steel is in Coils in ; landing gear and landing frame area where most of the body weight goes to so they add steel there
> Can not imagine , full steel plane being build ???? it never get off the ground.
> From being so out of wack as warped From heat and welding  frame work
> ...


Sock alert


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> WTF Untrue by a mile most of any aircraft uses composites and aluminum , titanium, and Titanium by products...
> Only place they use steel is in Coils in ; landing gear and landing frame area where most of the body weight goes to so they add steel there
> Can not imagine , full steel plane being build ???? it never get off the ground.
> From being so out of wack as warped From heat and welding  frame work
> ...


i dont think anyone fell for 911.. but this is another topic here.. im pretty sure its about fake holocausts, flat earths, super jews, jesus and fat chicks now.. got any input on those subjects? 
i bet jesus loves big bitches


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3699927








you into backwards thongs?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> WTF Untrue by a mile most of any aircraft uses composites and aluminum , titanium, and Titanium by products...
> Only place they use steel is in Coils in ; landing gear and landing frame area where most of the body weight goes to so they add steel there
> Can not imagine , full steel plane being build ???? it never get off the ground.
> From being so out of wack as warped From heat and welding  frame work
> ...


ROFLMAO!! Reading comprehension


Slipup420 said:


> my guess is Sunni politely reminded members of forum rues like a warning personally i looked back on lots of threads appears Buck is uses racism and jews in every god dam post
> ehough you do print but you post up a meme of beheading a person or better yet a meme with go sit in the corner dumb ass is that not some form of attacking a member or really trolling i seen people banned for much less
> Not one of my posts do i insult anyone only thing i said is Buck every post he makes ends with Racism , and Holocaust same picture of trump taking a dump
> over n over Trolling this thread and pretty much every thread ,, he gets on whats wrong with these people ? Cannot hold a ADULT Conversation and simply say i have to disagree cause of this or that this is the reason why and expain ??
> ...


Been here since Sunday huh, go away kiddo


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you into backwards thongs?


I would so make sweet love to that beast.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Reading comprehension
> 
> 
> Been here since Sunday huh, go away kiddo


 My bad re read it ,,, but to call me kiddo ??? I would bet i was playing Doctor with Fat chicks and extremely Hot chicks when you got your first tricycle only difference is my first tricycle was Massey Ferguson


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

We know that's you jelloman/slip up


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I call it density, because the weight of the ball makes it roll into the middle of the sheet.


Who cares what _you_ call it? Density is defined as 'the degree of compactness of a substance'. Density only has weight because of gravity. Without gravity, there is no weight, regardless of how close the molecules are to each other. The English language is there for a reason, so people can speak of things objectively. If everyone just made up their own definitions to words, it would be Babel all over again. Perhaps that's a goal of yours?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Who cares what _you_ call it? Density is defined as 'the degree of compactness of a substance'. Density only has weight because of gravity. Without gravity, there is no weight, regardless of how close the molecules are to each other. The English language is there for a reason, so people can speak of things objectively. If everyone just made up there own definition to words, it would be Babel all over again. Perhaps that's a goal of yours?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

I hear crickets. This thread got real quiet. Wat happened?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I hear crickets. This thread got real quiet. Wat happened?


@Mellowman2112 's mom found out he was on a pot website and took away his lap top


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I hear crickets. This thread got real quiet. Wat happened?


It could be the DMT man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Mellowman2112 's mom found out he was on a pot website and took away his lap top


And I dropped a Gravity Bomb on his tiny mind...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Mellowman2112 's mom found out he was on a pot website and took away his lap top


Fucking proves how much of a loudmouth he was. Started to drive me crazy.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> And I dropped a Gravity Bomb on his tiny mind...


shit man.. did you read back a little, he actually said i won a point. he's really making progress


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It could be the DMT man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


>


Lol! Anything with a They Live shot has got to be true. That movie was pure science...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

If YT went down, MM would never learn any new things. Ever...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2016)

I found some great homegrown sour diesel.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Mellowman2112 's mom found out he was on a pot website and took away his lap top


Guise we found out his age, 12 yrs old.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I found some great homegrown sour diesel.


very nice!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So you understand that the Jew's are not poisoning their own food supply. Good we are making progress.


Those large food corps are owned by the stockholders, who are by and large, WASPS. It's the xians that are killing xians. Wake the fuck up, peep!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shit man.. did you read back a little, he actually said i won a point. he's really making progress


Haven't gotten there yet. You guys post faster than I can read


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Those large food corps are owned by the stockholders, who are by and large, WASPS. It's the xians that are killing xians. Wake the fuck up, peep!


WATS with him and Jews?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Flouride a neurotoxin in the water, I can go on and on.


and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on...


Trying to tell me the sun was a giant light bulb being moved across the sky.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on...


and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok guys we control the thread! Wat do we do now?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is what makes me laugh at all fundies. They refute the science all while doing it on a device that was made entirely out of scientific advancement. *We would not even be able to talk shit to this idiot if it wasn't for science*. We can create mobile devices, computers, Internet, flat screen tvs, yet we are too stupid to know anything else???? Get the fuck outta here man


Then I say, "Thank God for science!"


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

And the earth is round ding ding ding


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ok guys we control the thread! Wat do we do now?


Set the auto pilot out to sea and bail


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


Fucking lamb chop


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Again, you seem confused. Credible and mainstream are not mutually exclusive.


+rep...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think I would get along with this finshaggy guy.


Jesus no like...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

So were everybody from? I live in college station Texas, known as aggieland home of Texas a&m university


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So were everybody from? I live in college station Texas, known as aggieland home of Texas a&m university


I'm from Not-Going-To-Jail Land.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So were everybody from? I live in college station Texas, known as aggieland home of Texas a&m university


oh shit.. you know where the mcdonalds is there?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why don;t you disprove some of the things I said with sources rather than feeble ad hominem attacks.
> Has anyone here seen a shooting star blasting by on an upward angle?


You won't address our shit, why would we address yours? Again, it's not up to us to disprove your stupid claims, it's up to you to prove them. And you haven't come close even once... Duh...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus no like...
> 
> View attachment 3700014


Is that broke back mountain?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm trying to set the minds of these people free from the years of indoctrination they suffer from.


How magnanimous of you. You'd need an education first...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> oh shit.. you know where the mcdonalds is there?


There's like 15 of them which one lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> How magnanimous of you. You'd need an education first...


I have a GED and I'm more intelligent then that ass hat


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> And you haven't come close even once..._*twice*_..._*three*_ _*times*_ _*a*_ _*lady*_..
> Duh...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> There's like 15 of them which one lol


oh i live like 10,000 miles away from all of em


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

I think the flat lander thread has finally died.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I have a GED and I'm more intelligent then that ass hat


Lol and no you're not. You're quite the dumbass. You wanna know how I know you're a dumbass?... You pissed @UncleBuck off lol you're fucked.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol and no you're not. You're quite the dumbass. You wanna know how I know?... You pissed @UncleBuck off lol you're fucked.


I never did anything to deserve his crap. He's a fucking troll.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I never did anything to deserve his crap.


Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol and no you're not. You're quite the dumbass. You wanna know how I know you're a dumbass?... You pissed @UncleBuck off lol you're fucked.


That's the second time today that someone called UB on someone. That's not very nice Gary.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's the second time today that someone called UB on someone. That's not very nice Gary.


No it wasn't... But it was funny doe!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You pissed @UncleBuck off lol you're fucked.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 4, 2016)

Waa not likely there guy
What i believe is the world is Round , and we are trapped in it ,, know one has or ever will leave our planet its only in holy wood... they make that happen Space is to harsh
To think they fooled us With even going to the moon ????? it's amazing.
And how our governments manipulated us ..
From that day forward 1969 , they knew .They had complete Control over everyone 
Think about it for on second they talked back and forth from space ???? lmao or you fucking serious no lag or delay of min 1,3 seconds you may thing 1.3 seconds is nothing but in recorded voice 1.3 second delay is HUGE or guitar makes or breaks the sound


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

We interrupt this nut sack licking hate thread for this important announcement:

Pit 2 SJ 2 3RD 11:00


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


>


Lol is he not fucked though? We've all seen what happens when ole Bucky boy gets a racist in his cross hairs. 


Ijs


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Waa not likely there guy
> What i believe is the world is Round , and we are trapped in it ,, know one has or ever will leave our planet its only in holy wood... they make that happen Space is to harsh
> To think they fooled us With even going to the moon ????? it's amazing.
> And how our governments manipulated us ..
> ...


"...Over."


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol is he not fucked though? We've all seen what happens when ole Bucky boy gets a racist in his cross hairs.
> 
> 
> Ijs


I think he's still in the initially being probed stage. I haven't seen anything racist from him. Guess buck noticed he's interested in some group that has racial connections, so we'll see.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I think he's still in the initially being probed stage. I haven't seen anything racist from him. Guess buck noticed he's interested in some group that has racial connections, so we'll see.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_white_nationalist_organizations


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol is he not fucked though? We've all seen what happens when ole Bucky boy gets a racist in his cross hairs.
> 
> 
> Ijs


Prove I'm a racist. I kept asking him to but all he said was I just know. I've never said a single racist comment on rollitup. Not one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Prove I'm a racist. I kept asking him to but all he said was I just know. I've never said a single racist comment on rollitup. Not one.


Didn't you say you're a white nationalist?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

And I'm not a white nationalist. My roommate is from Nigeria. He's also my best friend.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Didn't you say you're a white nationalist?


Well shit, now where did buck get that idea then? 


Drowning-Man said:


> And I'm not a white nationalist.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> And I'm not a white nationalist. My roommate is from Nigeria. He's also my best friend.


Bruh... Im gonna act like I didnt just read this post.



this is the lamest "im not racist" argument ever... everyone knows that.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Didn't you say you're a white nationalist?


No sir. I dated I was a member of the Texas nationalist movement. It's a movement to secede from the federal government. He just assumed since it had the word nationalist in the name it meant white nationalist but were realy about state rights.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Well shit, now where did buck get that idea then?


pg 150


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bruh... Im gonna act like I didnt just read this post.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the lamest "im not racist" argument ever... everyone knows that.


Prove it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Prove it.


Prove that when people say "I'm not racist, I have a black friend" they are just deflecting and trying to front like that means anything? Is that what you're asking me?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

I have to give him the benefit of doubt, because I haven't seen anything even close to racist from him. I don't know anything about the organization.

For the record, I am not a holocaust denier and I am Caucasian. Not that anyone gives a fuck. You bitches don't give a fuck do you? Me thinks you're all just bored and looking for someone to debate with. Yea, YOU! And YOU TOo...



Gary Goodson said:


> Prove that when people say "I'm not racist, I have a black friend" they are just deflecting and trying to front like that means anything? Is that what you're asking me?


It's a bit more than I have a friend. It is, _he's my roommate and best friend_, similar but far more intimate than a token friend. I'm no expert, but there are a few here and they will let their greatness be known.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Prove that when people say "I'm not racist, I have a black friend" they are just deflecting and trying to front like that means anything? Is that what you're asking me?


Ok so that was a stupid defense I see that know, sorry. But I checked pg 150. Be pulled some random post from some random website that wasn't the tnm official website. It was 3 years old and it wasn't my post. He refused to supply me with sources. I've been all over the tnm website and have never seen anything to indicate that the party was racist. He started this a couple weeks ago. I was civil with with him the whole time. I don't know what I did rong. Im just trying to understand why. Now he practical stalks me. It's just disturbing. Can you help me understand sir?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I have to give him the benefit of doubt, because I haven't seen anything even close to racist from him. I don't know anything about the organization.
> 
> For the record, I am not a holocaust denier and I am Caucasian. Not that anyone gives a fuck. You bitches don't give a fuck do you? Me thinks you're all just bored and looking for someone to debate with. Yea, YOU! And YOU TOo...
> 
> ...


Fuckin Abe. Ok, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt too... But I'm from Texas and I know first hand how many racist fucks are in this state.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ok so that was a stupid defense I see that know, sorry. But I checked pg 150. Be pulled some random post from some random website that wasn't the tnm official website. It was 3 years old and it wasn't my post. He refused to supply me with sources. I've been all over the tnm website and have never seen anything to indicate that the party was racist. He started this a couple weeks ago. I was civil with with him the whole time. I don't know what I did rong. Im just trying to understand why. Now he practical stalks me. It's just disturbing. Can you help me understand sir?


So what the hell is that organization about and how involved are you? Have you ever been to a Klan meeting? Are you interested in organizing one?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm from Texas and I know first hand how many racist fucks are in this state.


That's what I was gonna say was the guys first mistake, being from TX. But I knew you were from there and didn't want to offend you lol.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ok so that was a stupid defense I see that know, sorry.


See gary.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's what I was gonna say was the guys first mistake, being from TX. But I knew you were from there and didn't want to offend you lol.


C'mon Abe, I don't get offended by shit like that. I would've lol'd and liked that post. 







But don't talk shit about my Cowboys! I take that shit serious!


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> C'mon Abe, I don't get offended by shit like that.


Is dia coming back here soon or is she pissed at these semen guzzlers and putting us all on a time out?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Is dia coming back here soon or is she pissed at these semen guzzlers and putting us all on a time out?


She should be back any day now.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> So what the hell is that organization about and how involved are you? Have you ever been to a Klan meeting? Are you interested in organizing one?


They believe in reinstating Texas as its own nation. I'm a official member but I'm hardly involved. I some times volunteer to go door to door collecting signatures which will be turned in to the capital to be reviewed by the governor. I've never been to a racist rally or intend to. I'm just proud to be from Texas. I love my state very much. It is my home, I was born and raised here my whole life. My family's here. My ancestors are buried here. I love this land.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> . . . because I do sneakily bait people - often.
> 
> That's very similar to what pablo got on my ass about, but I wouldn't give him the satisfaction of fully explaining myself. In THAT instance, I baited danksta after he mentioned that he "knew a 'Jewish Priest'" lol (not a rabbi), that "would perform weddings for free". Then I made my joke! playing off his-words, Why? Because I had rebuked danksta about a year earlier about him making a blanket derogatory statement about Jews. That's the whole context which pablo was oblivious about. And then the arguing ensued to great lengths. I knew he didn't care one way or the other if I was racist or not, he doesn't care if anyone else is. If I believed he did genuinely believe that, I would have answered him in detail, He simply was doing his best to troll me with his ego imho for coming after him a little.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's what I was gonna say was the guys first mistake, being from TX. But I knew you were from there and didn't want to offend you lol.


Yeah that's what set unclebuck. He called me a Texas faggit it was the first time I met him. Been hiding from him since lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey lawyer guy I came clean and provided a picture of my WHITE arm along with my cat. That was for you. Did you happen to notice the antisemetic asshat that I was messing with, no you don't care, you're more interested in me personally for some weird reason. /// I know it's a bitch to be lonely and single/// I also took responsibility for being a race baiter occasionally (online). Funny how online is so different than irl, but some fail to realize they are two different worlds. You could focus on real racists but you don't care enough to. 

You're reneging on your deal now, not me.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3700054





abe supercro said:


> For the record, I am not a holocaust denier and I am Caucasian. Not that anyone gives a fuck. You bitches don't give a fuck do you? Me thinks you're all just bored and looking for someone to debate with. Yea, YOU! And YOU TOo...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why do shooting stars always fall down instead of blasting by at all angles if we are on a ball in space?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 4, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right a meteor should blast by the earth at all different angles if we are a ball in space, the ones that don;t enter our atmosphere at least.


you wont see a meteor unless it interacts with the oxygen in the atmosphere


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3700066


And the suns a light bulb lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was quoting mellowman. Unclebuck scares me


Shhhhh... don't let buck know.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Can anyone answer why some of us have that damn green triangle, top left on avi, when we're online and others don't have it?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can anyone answer why some of us have that damn green triangle, top left on avi, when we're online and others don't?


There's an option box to check or uncheck, no?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's an option box to check or uncheck, no?


Where, I don't know about that in settings. I thought that was for only when someone clicked on your pic/profile.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can anyone answer why some of us have that damn green triangle, top left on avi, when we're online and others don't have it?


It means yer invisible to yet followers when yet online


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It means yer invisible to yet followers when yet online


Maybe I'm rong


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Under browsing preferences:

Show your online status
o This will allow other people to see when you are online.

> That box is not checked and green still shows.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

Fuck it, as long as my menorah is lit !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Under browsing preferences:
> 
> Show your online status
> o This will allow other people to see when you are online.
> ...


Yeah...I just fucked with it and nothing changed


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah...I just fucked with it and nothing changed


Did you ever have a green triagle, thought you did, but you don't now.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

figure it's just the member who are on probation have it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Did you ever have a green triagle, thought you did, but you don't now.


I see one on me...but none on you


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Fuck it, as long as my menorah is lit !





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah...I just fucked with it and nothing changed


neither of you got it now if youre online


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> figure it's just the member who are on probation have it.


am i on probation.. do i got it?>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> neither of you got it now if youre online


weird


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> figure it's just the member who are on probation have it.


I have it. WATS probation?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I have it. WATS probation?


He's kidding


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> neither of you got it now if youre online


mine is visible to me. May have something to do w compatabilty of the device you are using too. SRH yours is lit!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> mine is visible to me. May have something to do w compatabilty of the device you are using too. SRH yours is lit!


I'm using a phone


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Since I got a tablet with a new phone a month ago, I'm hardly ever on windows anymore...except to pay bills


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm using a phone


welcome to the future!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> welcome to the future!


You cheeky devil you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You cheeky devil you


_Now_ you're on probation...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> _Now_ you're on probation...


You gonna pis test me probation offer?


----------



## HEKTOS (Jun 4, 2016)

@Drowning-Man,love your new avi.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 5, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> @Drowning-Man,love your new avi.


Thanks I google searched"dmt aliens" I have a couple othes.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 5, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Prove I'm a racist. I kept asking him to but all he said was I just know. I've never said a single racist comment on rollitup. Not one.


 Hey i am raciest i hate everyone equally including you 
We were all born raciest if your christian your totally raciest , if Your muslin same thing 
dam thing 
The average american is raciest to some point in one way or another we were born to that least the baby boomer age,,, And what do we do for some they talk about it and there kids pick up on it 
here is a perfect Example USA going after a group ISIS there Muslims there fore all Muslims are bad 
what about the american gangs is it racial motivation to make them kill that hispanic or black guy ?? 
thinking of Nigeria's you racially threw them on ships fed them next to nothing and made slaves out of them that is tied with Germany for top worse 
And what about the Indians ?? you wiped them almost out of existence highly unllikely youwill find a Full blooded Indian next Century ,, And presently already many languages lost 
You slaughtered lest jews were in one piece 
You wiped out completely the LENAPE tribe


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 5, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Hey i am raciest i hate everyone equally including you
> We were all born raciest if your christian your totally raciest , if Your muslin same thing
> dam thing
> The average american is raciest to some point in one way or another we were born to that least the baby boomer age,,, And what do we do for some they talk about it and there kids pick up on it
> ...


"you"?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 5, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> And the earth is round ding ding ding


Nice try!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you wont see a meteor unless it interacts with the oxygen in the atmosphere


He's already had it explained. He doesn't care, he'll ignore you or rebuff facts with ridiculous YT videos made by men that have never moved out of their parent's house and have no basis in fact. It really gets frustrating trying to reason with him and it's more fun not to. I've also noticed that as I started to correct his your & you're, there and their, what have you, his mistakes became more pronounced, almost as if it was intentional.....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> If you paid attention, you would have noticed odanks new grow game would have crushed all of your grows ever, combined, to smithereens. definitely OG. shut your mouth. at least about his grow scene, you don't know wtf you're talking about. OK, the phillipines shit was funny.


Lol

I think he does grow more weed than me but weed don't get much better than mine.  Plus he's like 31 which is a bit young especially for an OG maybe a YG. Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I thought he was killing it with all those houses full of grows?


I don't know, last I knew he was just growing in his brothers basement I never heard houses.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What I really still can't believe, is that @roseypeach in fact liked both of these statements. [maybe her account has been hacked ] or she isn't as positive as she claims to be. I don't care if she votes for trump, but agreeing with that kind of bigotry will mystify me evermore. Being honest darlin', we can all stand to work on our compassion from time to time, just ask that teddy bear @UncleBuck
> 
> BM, it's also wrong imho, to knock someone who isn't around to defend themselves - a bit weasely of you. Just like how you would never say that scummy joke in the presence of an unacquainted black person. think about it


 Aw you don't like me? Please tell me you never watched the racist Chappelle Show. They make fun of white people all the time but if it is was a white guy he'd be racist for the same shit. Lol

But why are you calling me a bigot? I didn't say "all fags must hang" plus my brother might be getting married to a black tranny and I don't give a fuck. I don't think the lady boy is very attractive but 15 years will do that.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> For the record, I am not a holocaust denier and I am Caucasian. Not that anyone gives a fuck. You bitches don't give a fuck do you? .


I do, you Caucasians killed my ancestors because of your hatred, bigotry and racism!!  we are still going by only white people can be racist right? Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I think the flat lander thread has finally died.


Not until we get 300 pages.

The earth is flat because Jesus said so now agree or enjoy hell!!! Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Not until we get 300 pages.
> 
> The earth is flat because Jesus said so now agree or enjoy hell!!! Lol


I get pissed because I'm always losing my lighters. Lol drunk ass, but I figured, in hell, I won't need a lighter anyway!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I get pissed because I'm always losing my lighters. Lol drunk ass, but I figured, in hell, I won't need a lighter anyway!


Me too I'll buy 2 5 packs, a week later I'm pulling them out of the couch. Makes you wonder do they have weed in heaven? I guess at least some edibles if they have no fire. 

But hell wouldn't be hell if the weed wasn't already vaporized from the heat.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Aw you don't like me?


i still like you fkkr, YG.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can anyone answer why if we are rotating 400 miles an hour in Alaska and 1000 miles an hour at the equator why someone from Alaska does not puke their guts out when the get off the plane in Ecuador?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

I didn't think so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

So, they say the earth wobbles on it's axis, why is it the North star never moves one iota out of paralax if we are wobbling?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I get pissed because I'm always losing my lighters. Lol drunk ass, but I figured, in hell, I won't need a lighter anyway!


I don't think weed does to well there either. Jesus loves you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't think weed does to well there either. Jesus loves you.


You're my neighbor on riu so I love you too.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone answer why if we are rotating 400 miles an hour in Alaska and 1000 miles an hour at the equator why someone from Alaska does not puke their guts out when the get off the plane in Ecuador?


Relativity. This has already been explained to you, but you lack the capacity to grasp the concept.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 5, 2016)

This is my 8,000th post. Thought I'd waste it in this most auspicious thread.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> View attachment 3700358


Relativity is made up hogwash to try to explain the ludicrous unproved THEORY that we are blasting through the multiverse at 4 million miles an hour, while supposedly revolving around our sun that they say moves 670000 miles an hour. If this were the case we wouldn't still see the big dipper 5500 years running. It would of changed perspective from our new viewpoint.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Why do we always see just one side of the moon if it is revolving?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

So we are supposed to live on a planet surrounded by this giant vacuum of space. Our atmosphere should be just a little inhalation,
of this giant vacuum and presto, all life on earth would be dead. And don't tell me it's this magic thing called gravity because if gravity was that strong you would not see butterflies flying around, we would all be smushed by a gravity strong enough to resist the infinite vacuum of space. Just saying. Use some common sense guys, something Einstein lacked.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Relativity is made up hogwash to try to explain the ludicrous unproved THEORY that we are blasting through the multiverse at 4 million miles an hour, while supposedly revolving around our sun that they say moves 670000 miles an hour. If this were the case we wouldn't still see the big dipper 5500 years running. It would of changed perspective from our new viewpoint.


Please do not mistake my poking fun at your expense as some sort of intent to engage your stupidity. When you shit into your own hand and rub it around in your hair I will point and laugh, but that doesn't mean I want to get any of it on me. But please, do continue to shit yourself. Unlike the others, the smell doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So we are supposed to live on a planet surrounded by this giant vacuum of space. . And don't tell me it's this magic thing called gravity Use some common sense guys, something Einstein lacked.


i think i just lol'd myself...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Please do not mistake my poking fun at your expense as some sort of intent to engage your stupidity. When you shit into your own hand and rub it around in your hair I will point and laugh, but that doesn't mean I want to get any of it on me. But please, do continue to shit yourself. Unlike the others, the smell doesn't bother me a bit.


Ok genius please supply some kind of proof that relativity exists or go away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok genius please supply some kind of proof that relativity exists or go away.


There is that arrogance again. You keep forgetting, you have no authority here; neither intellectual nor RIU based.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Relativity is made up hogwash to try to explain the ludicrous unproved THEORY that we are blasting through the multiverse at 4 million miles an hour, while supposedly revolving around our sun that they say moves 670000 miles an hour. If this were the case we wouldn't still see the big dipper 5500 years running. It would of changed perspective from our new viewpoint.


The great thing about science is that no matter how intellectually deficient someone is, even they can test its theories. 

Relativity can be tested @Mellowman2112 , try it yourself. First, though, you have to understand what it is you're testing, and why you're testing it.

You think relativity is made up, and that we should be able to 'feel' the speed of the spinning Earth. We can't - quite simply because we don't have an organ which determines the speed we're travelling (at any time). 

We can use some organs to determine speed *relative* to something else by using our eyes (watching objects passing you as you move), your ears (hearing wind whistling around you, or the engine roaring), you can perhaps sense vibrations of the vehicle you're travelling in as it moves, ... you get the drift.



Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok genius please supply some kind of proof that relativity exists or go away.


Here is how you test the theory of relativity, and why you can't feel the motion of the Earth spinning:

Go to Tokyo, Japan and buy a ticket for the maglev bullet train. I can assume that you don't know how fast they travel without Googling it, so don't.

I've suggested maglev trains because of the reduced noise and friction of the vehicle as it moves. When the train starts to move, blindfold yourself. Next, stuff some earplugs in your ears. Let the train speed along for 15 minutes, and shout out how fast you think you're travelling.

You'll feel like you aren't moving at all, let alone feel like you're moving several hundred miles an hour in any particular direction.

You can't argue that you aren't travelling fast, but you won't be able to determine your speed with any degree of accuracy. 

And that, young man, is how you test the theory of relativity and is why you can't feel the Earth spinning, whether you're at the equator, or at either pole.

Your God can take credit for that, if it makes it more palatable for you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> There is that arrogance again. You keep forgetting, you have no authority here; neither intellectual nor RIU based.


How many of those words did he have to Google, do you think?

Take out his Wifi and there's nothing left but a carbon based ugly bag of mostly water...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok genius please supply some kind of proof that relativity exists or go away.


Nope and nope. I'm here to see how long it takes for your asshole to get jealous of all that shit coming out of your mouth. I realize that you are used to everyone rushing in to help you clean the shit off your face, but it's clear to me that you enjoy the taste. 

As I said, please do continue.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The great thing about science is that no matter how intellectually deficient someone is, even they can test its theories.
> 
> Relativity can be tested @Mellowman2112 , try it yourself. First, though, you have to understand what it is you're testing, and why you're testing it.
> 
> ...


In an airplane I can barely feel somethiing, agreed. But explain the lack of paralax movement of the stars over the past 5500 years. If we are moving at such great speeds. Thanks.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> In an airplane I can barely feel somethiing, agreed. But explain the lack of paralax movement of the stars over the past 5500 years. If we are moving at such great speeds. Thanks.


So before I answer more of your questions, I'd like to put the one we're addressing to bed. 

Do you concede that the theory of relativity is accurate and retract your earlier statement that it's 'made up'?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 5, 2016)

"An ignorant mind is precisely not a spotless, empty vessel, but one that’s filled with the clutter of irrelevant or misleading life experiences, theories, facts, intuitions, strategies, algorithms, heuristics, metaphors, and hunches that regrettably have the look and feel of useful and accurate knowledge. What’s curious is that, in many cases, incompetence does not leave people disoriented, perplexed, or cautious. Instead, the incompetent are often blessed with an inappropriate confidence, buoyed by something that feels to them like knowledge." - David Dunning


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Nope and nope. I'm here to see how long it takes for your asshole to get jealous of all that shit coming out of your mouth. I realize that you are used to everyone rushing in to help you clean the shit off your face, but it's clear to me that you enjoy the taste.
> 
> As I said, please do continue.


Well, goddamn! LMAO. *Heis drops mic* /thread...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, they say the earth wobbles on it's axis, why is it the North star never moves one iota out of paralax if we are wobbling?


the wobble or precession takes place every 27,000 years so we don't puke our guts out


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone answer why if we are rotating 400 miles an hour in Alaska and 1000 miles an hour at the equator why someone from Alaska does not puke their guts out when the get off the plane in Ecuador?


Probably not in Ecuador, but definitely in Costa Rica. 

Is that right @GreatwhiteNorth ?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

One valid question I need to pose here. How does a flight from New York City to London and a flight from London to New York City take the same amount of time? The earth should be spinning in the opposite direction of your flight when taking off from London and shorten your flight and vice versa when taking off from New York City lengthening your flight. The flight time being equal both ways makes no physical sense what so ever.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So before I answer more of your questions, I'd like to put the one we're addressing to bed.
> 
> Do you concede that the theory of relativity is accurate and retract your earlier statement that it's 'made up'?


I only concede that the movement in a train or airplane is observed only minimally.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> One valid question I need to pose here. How does a flight from New York City to London and a flight from London to New York City take the same amount of time? The earth should be spinning in the opposite direction of your flight when taking off from London and shorten your flight and vice versa when taking off from New York City lengthening your flight. The flight time being equal both ways makes no physical sense what so ever.


I agree, and that is why they invented the theory of relativity. Once humans started flying they had to come up with a good excuse for what we were observing or not observing.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Probably not in Ecuador, but definitely in Costa Rica.


What's the difference between ecuador and Costa Rica? The Alaskan should still be barfing.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 5, 2016)

lol this thread is simply awesome

im at post 10,003
damn i dont even realize i spend so much time here


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol this thread is simply awesome
> 
> im at post 10,003
> damn i dont even realize i spend so much time here


drug time


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> One valid question I need to pose here. How does a flight from New York City to London and a flight from London to New York City take the same amount of time? The earth should be spinning in the opposite direction of your flight when taking off from London and shorten your flight and vice versa when taking off from New York City lengthening your flight. The flight time being equal both ways makes no physical sense what so ever.


The destination should come up behind the plane before it reaches it's destination, if the earth is spinning at 1000 mph and the plane only moves at 500 mph.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> One valid question I need to pose here. How does a flight from New York City to London and a flight from London to New York City take the same amount of time? The earth should be spinning in the opposite direction of your flight when taking off from London and shorten your flight and vice versa when taking off from New York City lengthening your flight. The flight time being equal both ways makes no physical sense what so ever.


This shit again


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This shit again


Over and over.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The destination should come up behind the plane before it reaches it's destination, if the earth is spinning at 1000 mph and the plane only moves at 500 mph.


It doesn't; typically it is roughly an hour longer from London to New York the vice versa

Edit: misquote, meant to quote Gabechihuahua


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I only concede that the movement in a train or airplane is observed only minimally.


Ok, then will you concede that your movement to and from university wasn't ever observed, even minimally?

How do you think Jesus feels about his followers propagating lies?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It doesn't; typically it is roughly an hour longer from London to New York the vice versa
> 
> Edit: misquote, meant to quote Gabechihuahua


An hour can be explained by time taxiing in the long lines of planes at Heathrow and a head or tailwind.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

More NASA fakery fun. A floppy door protecting astronauts from the vacuum of space?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> One valid question I need to pose here. How does a flight from New York City to London and a flight from London to New York City take the same amount of time? The earth should be spinning in the opposite direction of your flight when taking off from London and shorten your flight and vice versa when taking off from New York City lengthening your flight. The flight time being equal both ways makes no physical sense what so ever.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> An hour can be explained by time taxiing in the long lines of planes at Heathrow and a head or tailwind.


or jet stream influence


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> An hour can be explained by time taxiing in the long lines of planes at Heathrow and a head or tailwind.


Or God/Satan, wanting to make sure the traveler really wants to come to the US


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Or God/Satan, wanting to make sure the traveler really wants to come to the US


I hadn't factored satan into the answer, thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I hadn't factored satan into the answer, thanks


My pleasure


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> or jet stream influence


He doesn't believe in that either


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellow, have you ever been to Nepal? Answer honestly


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Mellow, have you ever been to Nepal? Answer honestly


I have but im not mellow


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


Nice video, I kind of like learning about my own ignorance.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I have but im not mellow


Nice, but I don't doubt your sanity


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Mellow, have you ever been to Nepal? Answer honestly


im not a fan of big dinner plate nepals.. i like the small perky nepals much more


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, but I don't doubt your sanity


He thinks the moon landings were faked, which is a shame.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im not a fan of big dinner plate nepals.. i like the small perky nepals much more


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> He thinks the moon landings were faked, which is a shame.


Different thread. I was unaware of that ,to my knowledge zedd doesn't doubt physics


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

The illuminati even included us in their card game, I'm flattered really.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Different thread. I was unaware of that ,to my knowledge zedd doesn't doubt physics


You're right, different thread.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The illuminati even included us in their card game, I'm flattered really.


lol if you think that card was made by the illuminati.. 






lets post a few more cards from that game that are considered illuminati.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

don't forget lady Die


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3700543don't forget lady Die


can these be used in 'magic: the gathering' ?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol if you think that card was made by the illuminati..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was obviously made by someone with knowledge of future events that were part of a game plan.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3700543don't forget lady Die


i love how these people will find one pic, then not look at any sources or anything else and believe it to be facts.. 
more awesome cards












day care is illuminati?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> It was obviously made by someone with knowledge of future events that were part of a game plan.


funny how we only see this shit now, not before the event


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i love how these people will find one pic, then not look at any sources or anything else and believe it to be facts..
> more awesome cards
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be an idiot, some cards are intended as jokes.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> It was obviously made by someone with knowledge of future events that were part of a game plan.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> It was obviously made by someone with knowledge of future events that were part of a game plan.


from what im seeing, the game was made in 2015.. pretty sure 911 was before then.. donald trump announced he was going to run years ago.. all those are old news, well prior than 2015.. so what incite was really seen?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Don't be an idiot, some cards are intended as jokes.


Yeah! Don't be an idiot SR; neener neener. He sure told you oh boy


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Don't be an idiot, some cards are intended as jokes.


dont be an idiot, the whole game was intended to be a joke.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> from what im seeing, the game was made in 2015.. pretty sure 911 was before then.. donald trump announced he was going to run years ago.. all those are old news, well prior than 2015.. so what incite was really seen?


The game is from 1996.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> from what im seeing, the game was made in 2015.. pretty sure 911 was before then.. donald trump announced he was going to run years ago.. all those are old news, well prior than 2015.. so what incite was really seen?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The game is from 1996.


you could be right i dont know.. i didnt dig too far looking for a card game.. link it up


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The game is from 1996.


I don't believe it. And you can't prove regardless of what you do.



My, that's pretty refreshing. I've approached life all wrong it seems


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Don't be an idiot


practice what you preachers preach


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you could be right i dont know.. i didnt dig too far looking for a card game.. link it up


There have been multiple editions, I may have 1996 wrong.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illuminati_(game)


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

of course it is 20 years ago at least lmfao, were printed yesterday prolly


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> There have been multiple editions, I may have 1996 wrong.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illuminati_(game)


was originally made in 95 it says.. but here.. Available expansion sets are: Illuminati Mutual Assured Distraction (2010); Illuminati Bavarian Fire Drill (2007); Illuminati Y2K (1999); Illuminati Brainwash (1985).
also got that.. find out when each set was made, then you can say if it predicted (coincidence with) anything. you flat earthers are really funny when it comes to looking up fact/proof


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Like Monopoly is exactly like it was when first published. No one ever ever updates to include events more timely


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Like Monopoly is exactly like it was when first published. No one ever ever updates to include events more timely


but monopoly is real life!.. you never had to roll doubles to get out of jail?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was originally made in 95 it says.. but here.. Available expansion sets are: Illuminati Mutual Assured Distraction (2010); Illuminati Bavarian Fire Drill (2007); Illuminati Y2K (1999); Illuminati Brainwash (1985).
> also got that.. find out when each set was made, then you can say if it predicted (coincidence with) anything. you flat earthers are really funny when it comes to looking up fact/proof


My bad, I never checked a site like wikipedia for that info. Always thought what other theorists were saying about the game was the truth. Lots of misinformation out there on this game, again my bad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Like Monopoly is exactly like it was when first published. No one ever ever updates to include events more timely


It's hot so I'm fanning myself with my Al Gore card.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

LOL. I did and it didn't work


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> My bad, I never checked a site like wikipedia for that info. Always thought what other theorists were saying about the game was the truth. Lots of misinformation out there on this game, again my bad.


so you blindly followed other theorists without actually looking up fact or doing your research?.. and you theorists call us the sheep?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

What is global warming on a flat earth?


A griddle?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's hot so I'm fanning myself with my Al Gore card.


Don't eat anything, you'll add to the carbon load


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What is global warming on a flat earth?
> 
> 
> A griddle?


LOL, good one


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What is global warming on a flat earth?
> 
> 
> A griddle?


a contradiction?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


Pay close attentionto this video at around 30 seconds in the guy says its necessary to East to go west, totally laughable!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> More NASA fakery fun. A floppy door protecting astronauts from the vacuum of space?


Exactly like that floppy ass door is going to protect the AstroNOTS the vacuum of space. Look at this thing closely it's made out of cardboard and shower curtains and some duct tape.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

What about Nepal?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pay close attentionto this video at around 30 seconds in the guy says its necessary to East to go west, totally laughable!!


duh


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Exactly like that floppy ass door is going to protect the AstroNOTS the vacuum of space. Look at this thing closely it's made out of cardboard and shower curtains and some duct tape.


people that have been to space.. not only from nasa
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_space_travelers_by_nationality
buncha liars


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Moon landing stuff has it's own thread


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

how come I don't break the world long jump record by jumping one second into the air, according to your maths that's an easy 220 meters as the earth spins....lmfao


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 5, 2016)

Flat, round, ,blah, blah. ..


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

whisky and gorilla glue 4 definitely helps


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> how come I don't break the world long jump record by jumping one second into the air, according to your maths that's an easy 220 meters as the earth spins....lmfao


You aren't wirey enough


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Flat, round, ,blah, blah. ..


love bill


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

LOL


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

*Cool Story Bro*
* *


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> View attachment 3700594


good timing.. dia's bans up tomorrow


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Why the fuk did baldrick get tortoised a second time?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> Yeah we need to have a talk lol..


dont matter.. as soon as this accounts found out i dont think youre going to stick around.. you fucked up good using that Filipino chicks account just to start shit.. then came back saying your account was hacked. hope you got your shit together now, but.. you lost your credibility. tell your brother i said his grow is nice


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dont matter.. as soon as this accounts found out i dont think youre going to stick around.. you fucked up good using that Filipino chicks account just to start shit.. then came back saying your account was hacked. hope you got your shit together now, but.. you lost your credibility. tell your brother i said his grow is nice


NO, fuck that. He better be here to stay. Flatlander OG is a regular! dia has no problem with him in all actuality. And the Filipino shit was so goddamn hilarious, we were all blessed to get that action. Just Sayin. .02


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> *Cool Story Bro*
> *View attachment 3700596 *


That looks like an I'm pooping face to me.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Dank, do us all a solid and ask the mods to lock this thread before you go.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

mods/rolli have gotta give the guy props and a second (7th, whatever) chance for quitting drinking .



FlatLanderOG said:


> Shit I lost my grandfather and went back to Texas for a month. But I'm back in NoCo.
> I quit drinking and smoking cigs. Sobriety sucks dick


Sorry to hear about your grandfather.

I almost can't believe what else you're saying, how can this be true? That's incredible, are you shitting us?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> NO, fuck that. He better be here to stay. Flatlander OG is a regular! dia has no problem with him in all actuality. And the Filipino shit was so goddamn hilarious, we were all blessed to get that action. Just Sayin. .02


a lot of us here still to talk to dia lol. you must not of been reading the same threads we all were. and yeah that filipino shit was hilarious.. it was hilarious that someone thought they could fool a whole forum like that, and get called out instantly. but the next thread was even better.. "my account got hacked" lol that one will always be a classic. that was about as pathetic as it gets


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> Lol you still mad brah?


nah not mad.. laughing. brah.. you still basement dwelling?.. also how old are you? why ya got to live in your brothers house?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Flatlander OG is entertaining as fuk. I DON'T want the forum to come down to 10 clicky regulars, sock puppets and mostly nubes. I'm confident if there was a poll, everyone would favor dank. The forum is weak by losing longstanding members. Bring back Filipino girl. Bring back Nelle's bare ass.

The man is an artist.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Flatlander OG is entertaining as fuk. I DON'T want the forum to come down to 10 clicky regulars, sock puppets and mostly nubes. I'm confident if there was a poll, everyone would favor dank. The forum is weak by losing longstanding members. Bring back Filipino girl. Bring back Nelle's bare ass.
> 
> The man is an artist.


im more in favor of princess odank.. she looks like she can really suck a dick


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> Are you done yet?
> 
> The damn house is like 85F and the basement is like 60F in the summer. If you think living in a finished basement is a bad thing, you have no idea..


cool answer the rest of that post


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> It doesn't change me though. I'm still the same old troll


Let's tryn sell this sobriety angle to ensure you don't get banned.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> That's great bro. You done yet?


thought you were still the same old troll, youve gone soft.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> cool answer the rest of that post


Why are you on his ass about his equity in a grow? He just moved and is starting over. He doesn't have another trade like you other than working in the restaurant/bar business and he has been willing to grow and also work that as a second job.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> Just testing the waters


The water is fine and so is the pancakes


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why are you on his ass about his equity in a grow? He just moved and is starting over. He doesn't have another trade like you other than working in the restaurant/bar business and he has been willing to grow and also work that as a second job.


why are you IN his ass lol. you must of gotten some good mouth hugs or something to be this attached


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Why are you in California?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

So no more Colo?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> No but he has known me for long time. A long time ago,* I use to be respected around here*. New member came and literally ruin the place. Look y'all have ran off almost everyone. Rollitup use to be the most active forum. Now my dumbass thread has 170 pages.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why are you IN his ass lol. you must of gotten some good mouth hugs or something to be this attached


I like the guy. I've have a blast with him over several years on the forum. He has his vulnerabilities just like everyone else. I think he's gonna be allowed to stay. Rolli appreciates him. He's a decent guy srh.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> No but he has known me for long time. A long time ago, I use to be respected around here. New member came and literally ruin the place. Look y'all have ran off almost everyone. Rollitup use to be the most active forum. Now my dumbass thread has 170 pages.


So you are odank. I'm glad you're not sitting in an ice bath missing a kidney.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> So you are odank. I'm glad you're not sitting in an ice bath missing a kidney.


yet..


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why are you IN his ass lol. you must of gotten some good mouth hugs or something to be this attached


abe s still compensating for his holocaust denial lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> I use to be respected around here.


Don't buy into the bullshit. 

You're respected in the growing section, that's what matters most. And of the handful of ppl left in tnt, MOST still like you plenty.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> abe s still compensating for his holocaust denial lol


i didnt think he was a denier?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i didnt think he was a denier?


I didn't too, but then there was the post and the squirm following


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> abe s still compensating for his holocaust denial lol


It may take a year, or more, but come hell or high water, I'll be a black Jew by the end of it all.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i didnt think he was a denier?


I'm not. Canabeenir gave me shit over some sarcasm. For shits sakes, I've been Bar Mitzvah'd, fact!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm not. Canabeenir gave me shit over some sarcasm. For shits sakes, I've been Bar Mitzvah'd, fact!


Pics of your dick, or GTFO


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> abe s still compensating for his holocaust denial lol


He was joking and not being spiteful. And he knows when to leave shit alone.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I didn't too, but then there was the post and the squirm following


there's a non-dope-smoking lawyer on the forum that's been on my shit for sometime, thats how this bs all started.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics of your dick, or GTFO


That dick is mangled!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> So I guess people here could care less about that First Amendment


I just wanna see his circumcision, ya know, for science


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> And he knows when to leave shit alone.


im working on it. but i'll never ignore someone. especially anyone that fancies themselves some esteemed bloated intellectual twat.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I just wanna see his circumcision, ya know, for science


I've been digging around for some true jew paraphernalia. 
When I find it I'll post up. prolly have pictures at 13 in the temple too


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've been digging around for some true jew paraphernalia.
> When I find it I'll post up. prolly have pictures at 13 in the temple too


I hope the mohel didn't slip up Abe


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

still posting more denying than usual man lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

FlatLanderOG said:


> @sunni hey this obviously ODanksta. I guess you give people second chances around here. I've been gone for some time now. I'll be good this time. You know me.. I promise no more stupid trolling threads.
> 
> I guess I thought I was un-ban-able. I guess I was wrong. I don't know why, I did what I did. Place got boring, I guess. I really just wanted some action.
> 
> ...


How do we know this isn't another hacked account?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

SRH don't be mean man, this isn't the UK thread.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How do we know this isn't another hacked account?


ask him what his rh is then we will know


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> More NASA fakery fun. A floppy door protecting astronauts from the vacuum of space?


Oh my god dude, that door bends backwards, did you notice how thin it is?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How do we know this isn't another hacked account?


it definitely is.. its probably princess odank looking for more kidneys to steal



abe supercro said:


> SRH don't be mean man, this isn't the UK thread.


i never been there? is it fun?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hey lawyer guy I came clean and provided a picture of my WHITE arm along with my cat. That was for you. Did you happen to notice the antisemetic asshat that I was messing with, no you don't care, you're more interested in me personally for some weird reason. /// I know it's a bitch to be lonely and single/// I also took responsibility for being a race baiter occasionally (online). Funny how online is so different than irl, but some fail to realize they are two different worlds. You could focus on real racists but you don't care enough to.
> 
> You're reneging on your deal now, not me.


No you reneged he did not. After you agreed to ignore him you then went around baiting him. You are the one who seems to have the inability to shut up about it. As for your menorah, the Nazi's appropriated the cultural items of the races they persecuted too Abe.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Oh my god dude, that door bends backwards, did you notice how thin it is?


so which one is the sock?

have you told a professional that you talk to yourself?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> im working on it. but i'll never ignore someone. especially anyone that fancies themselves some esteemed bloated intellectual twat.


If your going into battle I'll let you barrow my war helm.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i never been there? is it fun?


Yes and No. They don't generally take kindly to newcomers, but I think they're changing their policy somewhat. I've been a douche in their thread, mostly in the distant past, so I guess I've deserved some level of grief.

When you were gone. They were not so nice to Dannyboy while he was a mod and he went on a rampage and banned over a dozen ppl, he got de-modded for it. I didn't witness it but right after is when I signed on to the thread. There's some good growers there.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> No you reneged he did not. After you agreed to ignore him you then went around baiting him. You are the one who seems to have the inability to shut up about it. As for your menorah, the Nazi's appropriated the cultural items of the races they persecuted too Abe.


things will get better. i'm not here to argue or be persecuted by anyone.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> have you told a professional that you talk to yourself?


You're good at recommending therapy for others. lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> If your going into battle I'll let you barrow my war helm. View attachment 3700636


lol


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yes and No. They don't generally take kindly to newcomers, but I think they're changing their policy somewhat. I've been a douche in their thread, mostly in the distant past, so I guess I've deserved some level of grief.
> 
> When you were gone. They were so nice to Dannyboy while he was a mod and he went in a rampage and banned over a dozen ppl, he got de-modded for it. I didn't witness it but right after is when I signed on to the thread. There's some good growers there.


abe you are completely ignored on the uk thread, only slipperbandit tolerating you tbh, best not to talk above your audience but im not into giving advice tbh crack on


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Abe tried to crack the thread with a guilt trip about a motorcycle accident


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You're good at recommending therapy for others. lol


is that a jab? this is the second time i mentioned it on this site, and this is the one time where i posted publicly. i was speaking to mellow/moonnonlander (can't recall the name, and not going back to find it).

if there's something you'd like to discuss with me, make it private please. you are a friend, i don't know this mellow mushroom guy. big difference.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Abe tried to crack the thread with a guilt trip about a motorcycle accident


He's recruiting LOL hence the high profile and frantic posting presence. At least after Dr.Pecker f'ed up he had the brains to shut up, fall back and punt.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Abe tried to crack the thread with a guilt trip about a motorcycle accident


not xactly how it went down. I whined about how my diabetic friend had a stroke and may die and rimmer decided to pounce all over me when he saw I was weak. Lame of him.

Fortunately she alive and only has brain damage.

You're mixing up the story about my dead mother that you've read several times in tnt. I know you ride cycles, I'm terrified of them because of the impact they've had on my life.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> He's recruiting LOL hence the high profile and frantic posting presence. At least after Dr.Pecker f'ed up he had the brains to shut up and punt.


I got excited that dank came back. You really have your dark side as well. I've seen it. I'll sign off


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> not xactly how it went down. I whined about how my diabetic friend had a stroke and may die and rimmer decided to pounce all over me when he saw I was weak. Lame of him.
> 
> Fortunately she alive and only has brain damage.
> 
> You're mixing up the story about my dead mother that you've read several times in tnt. I know you ride cycles, I'm terrified of them because of the impact they've had on my life.


abe I seriously like you man but sometimes ...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

you need to work with your shadow self abe as do we all


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

you could tell me the saddest story of someone dying untimely of mouth cancer and I would be genuinely sympathetic, but this cack about some someone being fortunate for only having brain damage from diabetes seems harsh, I do worry about you


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so which one is the sock?
> 
> have you told a professional that you talk to yourself?


I was responding t a post by gabechua. WTF?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> He's recruiting LOL hence the high profile and frantic posting presence. At least after Dr.Pecker f'ed up he had the brains to shut up, fall back and punt.


Awwe you said I had brains. That's the nicest thing you've said about me all week. Thank you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Yes and No. They don't generally take kindly to newcomers, but I think they're changing their policy somewhat. I've been a douche in their thread, mostly in the distant past, so I guess I've deserved some level of grief.
> 
> When you were gone. They were so nice to Dannyboy while he was a mod and he went in a rampage and banned over a dozen ppl, he got de-modded for it. I didn't witness it but right after is when I signed on to the thread. There's some good growers there.


That's bullshit, they love the fuck out of me over there, You're talking bollocks abe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Awwe you said I had brains. That's the nicest thing you've said to me all week. Thank you.


Give it another week, LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> That's bullshit, they love the fuck out of me over there, You're talking bollocks abe.


Hehehe, he said bollocks


----------



## zeddd (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hehehe, he said bollocks


he did it well


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Oh my god dude, that door bends backwards, did you notice how thin it is?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> he did it well


Yep, just like a native. Couldn't even tell he was American


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


>



I didn't know titanium could bend like that, must be because of the 2000 degree temps in the thermoshpere. lol I CALL BULLSHIT ON NASA!!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The illuminati even included us in their card game, I'm flattered really.


SAdly, when ''the authority'' is mentioned the people here go ape shit. I'm just trying to wake them up but they really get pissy.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> SAdly, when ''the authority'' is mentioned the people here go ape shit. I'm just trying to wake them up but they really get pissy.


post something with some actual fact behind it back up your beliefs..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> SAdly, when ''the authority'' is mentioned the people here go ape shit. I'm just trying to wake them up but they really get pissy.


There's that arrogance again; with a large splash of the assumed christlike. Jesus don't like that


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It may take a year, or more, but come hell or high water, I'll be a black Jew by the end of it all.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> post something with some actual fact behind it back up your beliefs..


You mean about the authority? I did, I showed who ran all the media companies, the federal reserve, the politicians, all documented with references. 

Here is a video of our politicians groveling to AIPAC. The cherry on top. They don't represent us folks.

So shut your mangina please.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You mean about the authority? I did, I showed who ran all the media companies, the federal reserve, the politicians, all documented with references.
> 
> Here is a video of our politicians groveling to AIPAC. The cherry on top. They don't represent us folks.
> 
> So shut your mangina please.


about flat earth.. not that other shit.. its funny though, im not jewish.. i got money, i dont watch tv, i dont really follow politics and noone is controlling my life


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You mean about the authority? I did, I showed who ran all the media companies, the federal reserve, the politicians, all documented with references.
> 
> Here is a video of our politicians groveling to AIPAC. The cherry on top. They don't represent us folks.
> 
> So shut your mangina please.


Does not pertain to flat earth theory; do not pass go, do not collect $200. And shove it up your mangina, ye without any authority whatsoever


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Does not pertain to flat earth theory; do not pass go, do not collect $200. And shove it up your mangina, ye without any authority whatsoever


you think him being such a big hitler fan he would love authority


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you think him being such a big hitler fan he would love authority


It's so cute when pre-pubescent little guys throw orders around


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 5, 2016)

> its funny though, im not jewish.. i dont watch tv, i dont really follow politics and noone is controlling my life


ditto. however, i do happen to be one of the last remaining descendants of an aboriginal namibian tribe. currently, i reside in manhattan where i am taking english and other community college classes. i live in a van, down by the east river, but i will soon be going back into the namibian bush to assist in rebuilding our village. a recent settlement from british petroleum oil has left our tribal counsel flush with capital and there is much work to be done. i'll have to continue and complete my education once the condominiums are built and the private airport has been completed. now that we have potable water again our village can once again sustain life. i'll check back into this thread after arriving in namibia. starting tomorrow i may not have time or access to the internet for at least a week due to unfinished business in new york, the intercontinental journey and then the descent into the jungle.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> SAdly, when ''the authority'' is mentioned the people here go ape shit. I'm just trying to wake them up but they really get pissy.


K but think about it. If I am in an illuminati-induced trance the trance would include the cue to remain entranced. I wouldn't even know what I was to wake _from, _but you'd be saying it. The presentation of triangles and robes must certainly mean that you have managed to break the codes. If you appear to be going backwards and I'm in a particularly bright triangulated robe-y trance, globes would appear like lemons on a lemon tree spinning on an axis made of puckered lips and that ain't me.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 5, 2016)

If you're willing to assert that the world is flat, would you assert your ass on a spacecraft to find out? 

I could have said "assert your flat ass", but I'd only be guessing that it was flat, so not fair to say.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.


Don't go away mad...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as* I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information*. Consider that a warning too.


Prove it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.


Peace.

Bedtime. Can I tell you that I love flat pillows without sounding like a dick? Also, if you're not a fan of yanking fast and loose, how come so much thread?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Prove it.


It's just multilayered lies like everything else *it* posted...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 5, 2016)

This sight is full of assholes, no wonder Brick Top and so many others abandoned it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This sight is full of assholes, no wonder Brick Top and so many others abandoned it.


Funny, we were just thinking the same thing...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This sight is full of assholes, no wonder Brick Top and so many others abandoned it.


Hope your spelling improves when you come back, Herr Ausgereift


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> post something with some actual fact behind it back up your beliefs..


It's obvious that he isn't trying to convince us, he's frantically trying to convince himself. Even that doesn't really seem to be working...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's obvious that he isn't trying to convince us, he's frantically trying to convince himself. Even that doesn't really seem to be working...


In his defense, he does have the 3 yr old debate skills down: "No" " No", "why?" "why?"
Edit: oh yeah and: "You are a poopyhead"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This sight is full of *people who reject bullshit*, no wonder Brick Top and so many others abandoned it.


fify


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> In his defense, he does have the 3 yr old debate skills down: "No" " No", "why?" "why?"
> Edit: oh yeah and: "You are a poopyhead"


My fav? 'I call bullshit!'


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> My fav? 'I call bullshit!'


I used to say that...


In 6th grade.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


perfect timing... candy just kicked in one minute into vid Lol...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> perfect timing... candy just kicked in one minute into vid Lol...



Lol. Then this is for you...


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, they say the earth wobbles on it's axis, why is it the North star never moves one iota out of paralax if we are wobbling?


Not sure about that, but why do we see different constellations of stars in different seasons? Also South America has a view of stars we can not see in the north.

Please explain this phenomenon.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 6, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> One valid question I need to pose here. How does a flight from New York City to London and a flight from London to New York City take the same amount of time? The earth should be spinning in the opposite direction of your flight when taking off from London and shorten your flight and vice versa when taking off from New York City lengthening your flight. The flight time being equal both ways makes no physical sense what so ever.


Probably the same reason you can jump on a trampoline and not land on the ground. Just a theory.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Probably the same reason you can jump on a trampoline and not land on the ground. Just a theory.


No, silly, the ground isn't moving! Because God, not physics.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

Frightening insight into the unwell mind


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ditto. however, i do happen to be one of the last remaining descendants of an aboriginal namibian tribe. currently, i reside in manhattan where i am taking english and other community college classes. i live in a van, down by the east river, but i will soon be going back into the namibian bush to assist in rebuilding our village. a recent settlement from british petroleum oil has left our tribal counsel flush with capital and there is much work to be done. i'll have to continue and complete my education once the condominiums are built and the private airport has been completed. now that we have potable water again our village can once again sustain life. i'll check back into this thread after arriving in namibia. starting tomorrow i may not have time or access to the internet for at least a week due to unfinished business in new york, the intercontinental journey and then the descent into the jungle.
> 
> @Sativied @Alienwidow @roseypeach @qwizoking @HeatlessBBQ @whitebb2727 @neosapien @Elwood Diggler@Metasynth


ok, so I want some of whatever you're smokin....???

color me confused...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ditto. however, i do happen to be one of the last remaining descendants of an aboriginal namibian tribe. currently, i reside in manhattan where i am taking english and other community college classes. i live in a van, down by the east river, but i will soon be going back into the namibian bush to assist in rebuilding our village. a recent settlement from british petroleum oil has left our tribal counsel flush with capital and there is much work to be done. i'll have to continue and complete my education once the condominiums are built and the private airport has been completed. now that we have potable water again our village can once again sustain life. i'll check back into this thread after arriving in namibia. starting tomorrow i may not have time or access to the internet for at least a week due to unfinished business in new york, the intercontinental journey and then the descent into the jungle.
> 
> @Sativied @Alienwidow @roseypeach @qwizoking @HeatlessBBQ @whitebb2727 @neosapien @Elwood Diggler@Metasynth


 I can process that money for you,. Send me a check for $10,000, I'll take my fee and send you $8000 back. I understand the Nigerians do it this way all the time, seems legit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.


Smell ya later. Smell ya later forever.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pay attention, the sun rotates around the earth like an hour hand on a clock.
> 
> View attachment 3699711


What about the fact that at times I can see the moon when its still day light out? That little pic can't be right.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Flouride a neurotoxin in the water, I can go on and on.


That I can agree with. I have an old hazmat program that firefighters use to lookup the cleanup procedures for chemicals.

Fluoride is some bad shit. I just need to find an old computer with a 3.5 floppy and I can pull it up.

The earth is still round though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Good thing were not in Australia huh


That's another point.

If the earth is flat why does the water rotate the opposite way going down a drain at opposite ends of the earth?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, why don;t you disprove some of the things I said with sources rather than feeble ad hominem attacks.
> Has anyone here seen a shooting star blasting by on an upward angle?


You do know that the atmosphere has to be entered at the right angle, like entering a woman, or it bounces off.

Too steep an angle and it burns up, that is what makes a shooting star.

Just from a persons view it would seem the earth is flat.



Did you know in flat areas like a desert you can hide troop movements just by the curvature of the earth. 

You can actually see the earth curve.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Interesting phenomenon how a contrarian can bring ppl together. For that at least, you all can thank mellowman. 

Did suzzi punch odanks ticket again? guess so. That was a bad call- just like another one in the assertion directed at me yesterday in the quote below:


curious2garden said:


> As for your menorah, the Nazi's appropriated the cultural items of the races they persecuted too Abe.


I enjoy saying asinine things on occasion *too*. I forgive you.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

The only curve he'll acknowledge is the learning curve that he has so steadfastly been behind.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We never see a meteor or a comet going by at a downward angle, as we should if we are a ball floating in the infinite vacuum of space.


I already answered that.

On top of which, depending where you are on that ball will decide what angle you see.

If a meteor bounced off the atmosphere on one side of earth it would be a downward angle and the other an upward angle.

I have personally seen shooting stars at various angles.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nice try, flipping the photo upside down lol.


It looks like orion the hunter is in the right position in that pic.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 6, 2016)

Jokes on you round earth society.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

Jokes on you... go get a GED


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Jokes on you... go get a GED


I graduated 18 years ago, hiding things in plain sight is the biggest joke of them all.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Lake baikal,
> 
> I found this post on FB, it makes alot of sense to me.
> 
> ''GLOBE EARTH BUSTED! NO CURVATURE IN RUSSIA!!! Lake Baikal in Russia is the world's deepest lake and also the 7th longest lake in the world at 395 miles long. There's something very unique about this lake. Every year Lake Baikal freezes over completely, except a small part in the source of the Angara. The rest of the almost 400 mile long lake is completely frozen. The only way this 395 mile frozen ice lake is possible is because the lake is flat. There's one problem. If we live on a round globe then there should be a 104,017 ft (20 miles) curve from one end of the lake to the other. That means that one end of the lake should be 20 miles below the horizon from the other end! There should be a 104,017 ft bulge in the middle of the lake! But this is not the case! The frozen lake proves it is indeed completely flat. Besides when was the last time you saw a curved lake? Lol try going to the other longest lakes in the world and see if you can find the curve! You won't because the earth is FLAT!View attachment 3699899


It does curve. See how the ice disappears in the right of the pic? That is the horizon. The reason a horizon. Is possible is because of the curve of the earth. Otherwise with a strong enough lenses you could see all the way across it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I call it density, because the weight of the ball makes it roll into the middle of the sheet.


You keep making points that are based on observation.

The curve is so slight that you can't see it with the naked eye. 

You ever lay a foundation or pour footers for a building?

Did you notice that at different spots of the building you might need four blocks and another, three?

You don't think we build on a perfect plane?


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 6, 2016)

The earth is round, I know because NASA gifted me pictures of it. I'm still scratching my head wondering why the US turned into a barren desert in 2012 though.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> I graduated 18 years ago


Go back and stay awake this time.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Go back and stay awake this time.


The three most important things I learned in high school
1. fingering a pussy is fun
2. dry humping a chick feels pretty nice
3. finally losing your virginity feels really nice


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

There you have it. Maybe this guy isn't dumb after all.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2016)

Uh-oh. It's not over...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## gabechihua (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2016)

Toilet paper thin logic right there... We took so few photos we musta made it all up. What a moronic connection


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Interesting phenomenon how a contrarian can bring ppl together. For that at least, you all can thank mellowman.
> 
> Did suzzi punch odanks ticket again? guess so. That was a bad call- just like another one in the assertion directed at me yesterday in the quote below:
> I enjoy saying asinine things on occasion *too*. I forgive you.
> ...


No I didn't what's your beef man you've take. 3-4 shots at me now in like 3 days

If this is because of your closed thread get over it man 
You've been on a warpath on here lately but I've got zip to do with it so stop taking your anger out on me Thanks !


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 6, 2016)

People with one track minds generally aren't in the top half of the class...


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 6, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Toilet paper thin logic right there... We took so few photos we musta made it all up. What a moronic connection


I was only joking with that pic. I stumbled upon something funny so I posted it, it wasn't an attempt to shoot down the moon landing or connect it to some grand conspiracy theory.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> No I didn't what's your beef man you've take. 3-4 shots at me now in like 3 days
> 
> If this is because of your closed thread get over it man
> You've been on a warpath on here lately but I've got zip to do with it so stop taking your anger out on me Thanks !



@abe supercro you got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3701192
> @abe supercro you got knocked the fuck out.


He's under going routine concussion protocol and will be a game time decision.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> People with one track minds generally aren't in the top half of the class...


I take it you don't believe in flat-earth-theory? Maybe head back to your Ali thread and lay down another ten posts. 

~
What the fk is going on around here, a guy can't stand up for his friend? Odanksta has big balls and is funny as all hell. I love that guy, honestly he's way funnier than the smug m.o. types.


sunni said:


> No I didn't


From the context, I made a reasonable 'guess' that you banned odank again. Apparently from your reply, I deduced incorrectly.

It was easy to be mislead, considering you were definately online the moment he politely wrote you a humble message in this thread, while adding a tag with your name and asking to mend things while hoping to stay on. Moments later all his posts disappeared and he was banned. Simply expressing my uniformed opinion, please don't take it personally. I speak my mind and I like dank, that's all. Of course, I have no real 'beef' with you. No war path for me lol. peace yo


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I take it you don't believe in flat-earth-theory? Maybe head back to your Ali thread and lay down another ten posts.
> 
> ~
> What the fk is going on around here, a guy can't stand up for his friend? Odanksta has big balls and is funny as all hell. I love that guy, honestly he's way funnier than the smug m.o. types.
> ...


i dont think what tangerine said was about you.. and it wasnt really odank, it was another hacked account


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont think what tangerine said was about you.. and it wasnt really odank, it was another hacked account


It wasn't about him...but I understand concussions, especially after The Greatest thread, so I'll overlook it .


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont think what tangerine said was about you..


i hope not. just covering my bases, he can roll with it and not take offense.



srh88 said:


> and it wasnt really odank, it was another hacked account


the thought crossed my mind, anything's possible in the matrix, but I think it was him.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> i hope not. just covering my bases, he can roll with it and not take offense.
> 
> the thought crossed my mind, anything's possible in the matrix, but I think it was him.


nope it was princess odank.. she came back because she wants my nuts in her mouth


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I take it you don't believe in flat-earth-theory? Maybe head back to your Ali thread and lay down another ten posts.
> 
> ~
> What the fk is going on around here, a guy can't stand up for his friend? Odanksta has big balls and is funny as all hell. I love that guy, honestly he's way funnier than the smug m.o. types.
> ...


See but you weren't "guessing" you were accusing and doing so in a way that you were rude about it

You know nothing about the dank situation considering I wasn't even the one who banned him in the first place
But again more assumptions

The reality is odanksta has been trying to sell his genetics in the forum he's also started several fights and personally threaten people via pm
He's also created about 5 sock puppet accounts to troll the forum

So yea again assumptions everyone can wake up sober and apologize but the reality is when the sun goes down and they everything again they apologized for the staff tends to not take it seriously the 30 time


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nope it was princess odank.. she came back because she wants my nuts in her mouth


You're easily one of the 10 most amusing ppl in TnT, I accept if you don't respect dank. However to put things into perspective, dank has contributed twice what you and I combined have lent to the forum over many years. I believe that deserves some level of consideration, from administration, at least. 

Knowing you better now after your hiatus, I'm sure that if I candidly defend you in the future over some situation, you'll accuse me of secretly wanting to dunk my balls into your mouth, which would not be true. But I'd still represent for you, ya can count on that.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You're easily one of the 10 most amusing ppl in TnT, I accept if you don't respect dank. However to put things into perspective, dank has contributed twice what you and I combined have lent to the forum over many years. I believe that deserves some level of consideration, from administration, at least.
> 
> Knowing you better now after your hiatus, I'm sure that if I candidly defend you in the future over some situation, you'll accuse me of secretly wanting to dunk my balls into your mouth, which would not be true. But I'd still represent for you, ya can count on that.


where anywhere did you get that you wanted odanks balls in your mouth?.. that dude fucked up, bad. hes been banned more than once


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

We're definitely in the matrix. You guys believe in the matrix?


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2016)

Everyone can just assume if anyone's banned in next 3 months it wasn't me

I just had a baby and I'm moving across the country 

I log on maybe twice a day to answer support questions clean up spam and read a funny thread or two and log off


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> Everyone can just assume if anyone's banned in next 3 months it wasn't me
> 
> I just had a baby and I'm moving across the country
> 
> I log on maybe twice a day to answer support questions clean up spam and read a funny thread or two and log off


where you headed now? east coast?


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where you headed now? east coast?


I wish no Michigan for the next bit


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> I wish no Michigan for the next bit


ah at least youre still close to canada lol.. some of michigan is really nice


----------



## sunni (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ah at least youre still close to canada lol.. some of michigan is really nice


I love Michigan it's beautiful at least the upper UP where I lived for 15 years 
I lived across Michigan and loved going there 

So I'm excited to move to a place I know is beautiful but it's something I'm used to its something I know so I kinda wish I was going somewhere totally new 
But hey we move often so I'll get my chance !


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> See but you weren't "guessing" you were accusing and doing so in a way that you were rude about it
> 
> You know nothing about the dank situation considering I wasn't even the one who banned him in the first place
> But again more assumptions
> ...


I understand that dank has been tiresome at times with his drunk posting.. Another assumption I made was that the site enabled him to carry on with the sock puppets, for all our entertainment. It was damn entertaining, I liked it. 

I did not know he's been attempting to vend genetics, I only saw him trying to promote his brand a little. Well I guess it's water under the bridge. I know he's acted up, but I don't know if he's learned from it or not. Maybe he has. Maybe after another few months you'll consider having him back, but on _probation_, or perhaps not. I just feel that riu has lost a great asset with the guy, an actual grower and a comedian, but that's just my opinion man. Thanks for taking the time to better explain the situation. I didn't even know that uncle baldrick was tortoised for a second time in a row. I wouldn't be surprised if we lose him too. Sometimes, I'm in the dark over here. Just trying to piece things together and keep the people around I like most.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where anywhere did you get that you wanted odanks balls in your mouth?.. that dude fucked up, bad. hes been banned more than once


Bro yesterday you did accuse us of 'mouth hugs' lol. After seeing your disregard for the guy and and the way you talk about his lovely fiancé, I extrapolated, maybe embellished too to get the idea across.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> We're definitely in the matrix. You guys believe in the matrix?


the matrix is flat.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Bro yesterday you did accuse us of 'mouth hugs' lol. After seeing your disregard for the guy and and the way you talk about his lovely fiancé, I extrapolated, maybe embellished too to get the idea across.


sorry i hurt ya with the mouth hugs comment.. but is that chick really his fiance? lmao.. i knew it was a mail order bride situation


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sorry i hurt ya with the mouth hugs comment.. but is that chick really his fiance? lmao.. i knew it was a mail order bride situation


Have they ever even met...in the flesh, face to face?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> We're definitely in the matrix. You guys believe in the matrix?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Have they ever even met...in the flesh, face to face?


You mean in a mouth hug sorta way? With juice and all?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

sunni said:


> So I'm excited to move to a place I know is beautiful but it's something I'm used to its something I know so I kinda wish I was going somewhere totally new


You've never been there and it's probably 100s of miles from where you were from before. It's new. It's a peninsula surrounded by water, not just on one side. I figure you got placed there because someone high-up favors your hubby, just a guess . It's majestic, perhaps the most beautiful area in the state, while still being a day trip from your old stomping ground. Damn you're lucky to end up there, even if for just a short while. I'll be interested in hearing your take on it after you've experienced the area. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've said all I have to say. I won't be wasting anymore time here for awhile. You're on your own. You've been warned. I've had to yank my grow as I noticed admin being fast and loose with my personal information. Consider that a warning too.









Next


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the matrix is flat.


I don't have a theory on the shape of the matrix. Does a digital world made of 1s and 0s have a shape?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I don't have a theory on the shape of the matrix. Does a digital world made of 1s and 0s have a shape?


0's are round.. conspiracy busted.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

My pools green, thanks Obama!


----------



## ovo (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 0's are round.. conspiracy busted.


0's are closer to weeble shaped. I believe in the matrix.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

ovo said:


> 0's are closer to weeble shaped. I believe in the matrix.


Maybe psychedelics alow you to see the matrix. Beats having a metal rod jamed into yer brain.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Interesting phenomenon how a contrarian can bring ppl together. For that at least, you all can thank mellowman.
> 
> Did suzzi punch odanks ticket again? guess so. That was a bad call- just like another one in the assertion directed at me yesterday in the quote below:
> I enjoy saying asinine things on occasion *too*. I forgive you.
> ...


Hi lying racist.

Remember that time when you:

1. Claimed that no Jew does anything for free? And when I called you on it, you suddenly claimed you're Jewish. And that it's cool for Jews to make fun of each other? And then, claimed it was satire? And days later invented a back story that didn't make any sense and nobody believes?

2. And when you stated for a fact you were black? In order to give more leverage to your accusations of racism towards blacks? Then you back-pedaled, and claimed you had black heritage. Then you claimed you were a percentage black?

3. Then you went on a campaign of attacks against me for exposing the truth about you?

4. Then having a complete meltdown where you were damn near on suicide watch?

5. Then you admitted you were caucasian, acknowledging my claims were accurate?

You are a pathological fraud. To a disturbing degree.

Yeah, good times.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

So the deals off?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hi lying racist.


Just remember to swallow when I blow a load down your throat.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Just remember to swallow when I blow a load down your throat.


Good comeback race baiting fraud. Seriously. Don't you have to go spray tan to make yourself look black? Maybe just paint your face black?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Good comeback race baiting fraud. Seriously. Don't you have to go spray tan to make yourself look black? Maybe just paint your face black?


You've got to be one of the stupidest lawyers in all of Southern California. I was completely joking about spray tanning 15 times a week. LOL. I've never spray tanned in my life, dumbass.

Your friend implied I was a Nazi for having a menorah avi. That's pretty fucking stupid too. I've already addressed it with her, but you insist on bringing it up. Maybe consider keeping your arguing to the courtroom instead. 

Go chase an ambulance pabby


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

What's with race on rollitup? Seems to be a popular topic here.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

I spent like 2 weeks being called a racist cuz I was from Texas.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's with race on rollitup? Seems to be a popular topic here.


It's a thing. 

This guy is an attorney and his panties are twisted into a soupy bundle. Everyone knows I'm not a racist except for him. The guy is obsessed with me. He's really pathetic, trying to turn TnT into a courtroom. What a fkn loser.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's a thing.
> 
> This guy is an attorney and his panties are twisted into a soupy bundle. Everyone knows I'm not a racist except for him. The guy is obsessed with me. He's really pathetic, trying to turn TnT into a courtroom. What a fkn loser.


Like unclebuck stalking me on rollitup lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's a thing.
> 
> This guy is an attorney and his panties are twisted into a soupy bundle. Everyone knows I'm not a racist except for him. The guy is obsessed with me. He's really pathetic, trying to turn TnT into a courtroom. What a fkn loser.


LOL. If you fancy yourself an RIU racial justice warrior, like you do . . . It helps if you don't lie about your race.

But you don't care about that, do you? That's pretty strange.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Like unclebuck stalking me on rollitup lol


Have you not seen buck in politics? He was just testing you and I think you've passed actually. This attorney guy gets drunk and decides to bring the whole thing up again for whatever reason. I just as soon ignore him, if he'd show me the same courtesy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> So the deals off?


Exactly, Abe was unable to stop going at Pablo after he agreed. Here's one with CN
http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-149#post-12658580


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Have you not seen buck in politics? He was just testing you and I think you've passed actually. This attorney guy gets drunk and decides to bring the whole thing up again for whatever reason. I just as soon ignore him, if he'd show me the same courtesy.


Wonder what unclebucks race is? That's all he talks about.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wonder what unclebucks race is? That's all he talks about.


It doesn't really matter. The main thing is, people shouldn't be espousing hate about someone's race.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's a thing.
> 
> This guy is an attorney and his panties are twisted into a soupy bundle. Everyone knows I'm not a racist except for him. The guy is obsessed with me. He's really pathetic, trying to turn TnT into a courtroom. What a fkn loser.


I don't know you aren't a bigot Abe, especially after your faux holocaust baloney and then the appropriation of a menorah. You also said you would stop going on at Pablo after he agreed to leave you alone, then you went around bringing him up. Where there is smoke there is usually fire. I think you've earned pablo on your ass at this point.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It doesn't really matter. The main thing is, people shouldn't be espousing hate about someone's race.


Like you did. Impersonating another race is pretty fucked too. Some would say that suggests a mental disease.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It doesn't really matter. The main thing is, people shouldn't be espousing hate about someone's race.


I thought weed was supposed to melt the boundaries between people.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

[Q UOTE="curious2garden, post: 12665987, member: 370271"]I think you've earned pablo on your ass at this point.[/QUOTE]

It's ridiculous. Both of you find someone new to hound. I'll ignore pabby just like I successfully did yesterday after he baited me twice.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> [Q UOTE="curious2garden, post: 12665987, member: 370271"]I think you've earned pablo on your ass at this point.


It's ridiculous. Both of you find someone new to hound. I'll ignore pabby just like I successfully did yesterday after he baited me twice.[/QUOTE]
Bait only works if you swallow the hook.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3701600


You of all people should know by now that was when my account was hacked.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's my true story:



abe supercro said:


> ditto. however, i do happen to be one of the last remaining descendants of an aboriginal namibian tribe. currently, i reside in manhattan where i am taking english and other community college classes. i live in a van, down by the east river, but i will soon be going back into the namibian bush to assist in rebuilding our village. a recent settlement from british petroleum oil has left our tribal counsel flush with capital and there is much work to be done. i'll have to continue and complete my education once the condominiums are built and the private airport has been completed. now that we have potable water again our village can once again sustain life. i'll check back into this thread after arriving in namibia. starting tomorrow i may not have time or access to the internet for at least a week due to unfinished business in new york, the intercontinental journey and then the descent into the jungle.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Have a good night Pablo and Curious. I still love you guys


Thanks for defending me the other day in politics abe I appreciate it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 6, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The earth is round, I know because NASA gifted me pictures of it. I'm still scratching my head wondering why the US turned into a barren desert in 2012 though.


Its not a desert.

What was that show with the earth in high definition on discovery? 

Anyways, that is the seasons you are watching. Come spring you will see it turn green again.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 3701605


I said I'm Caucasian. I NEVER said I didn't have black heritage. Wake up pabby, you're wrong about a few things and stalking me. Which means you are a scumbag and a creepy drunk.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

If everyone in the world smoked weed imagine how different it would be.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wonder what unclebucks race is? That's all he talks about.


Buck has no color, Buck is everyman


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Buck has no color, Buck is everyman


Unclebuck scares me lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Unclebuck scares me lol


The pure of heart need not fear when Uncle Buck is near


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The pure of heart need not fear when Uncle Buck is near


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> OK I see you're all tuckered out trolling me in my threads today. I'll leave you with your quote of the day, which frankly I find disturbing. *You need to know that's a messed up thing to suggest and being a percentage black, I'll beat your ass to a pulp the next time I'm anywhere near your neighborhood bar, which you've conveniently already identified for me*.


Abe I think its pretty shitty you threatened pablo in real life. I'm pretty open about where I am and where I go, you going to come beat my ass too?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Abe I think its pretty shitty you threatened pablo in real life. I'm pretty open about where I am and where I go, you going to come beat my ass too?


When does the internet end and the real world begin? Craigslist I guise


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I said I'm Caucasian. I NEVER said I didn't have black heritage. Wake up pabby, you're wrong about a few things and stalking me. Which means you are a scumbag and a creepy drunk.


And if, in that post where you said "I'm black", you said instead:

"I'm causian, with an as yet undisclosed percentage of black, but spray tan because I'm a very white boy who lives in Michigan" . . . well, shit, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Abe I think its pretty shitty you threatened pablo in real life. I'm pretty open about where I am and where I go, you going to come beat my ass too?


Awe heck no, of course. I like you even if you've decided give me a little grief. I'm programmed to not raise anything but an eyebrow to women.

He's made some ok points. Maybe for his own good he should just keep his mouth shut and stop trolling me.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> And if, in that post where you said "I'm black", you said instead:
> 
> "I'm causian, with an as yet undisclosed percentage of black, but spray tan because I'm a very white boy who lives in Michigan" . . . well, shit, we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


OK, ok already. But I've never spray tanned in my life man.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> OK, ok already. But I've never spray tanned in my life man.


I don't believe you. Because you're a liar.

Own the spray tan. It'll set you free.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Why don't you guys just block each other and end this?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Awe heck no, of course. I like you even if you've decided give me a little grief. I*'m programmed to not raise anything but an eyebrow to women.*
> 
> He's made some ok points. Maybe for his own good he should just keep his mouth shut and stop trolling me.


I was programmed to raise another thing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Why don't you guys just block each other and end this?


Cuz that's no fun


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Cuz that's no fun


Neither is hate. But I'm a pacifist what do I know


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Neither is hate. But I'm a pacifist what do I know


Who said hate was involved?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was programmed to raise another thing


You raise a valid point


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Who said hate was involved?


I just meant the race issue as a whole.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Neither is hate. But I'm a pacifist what do I know


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Awe heck no, of course. I like you even if you've decided give me a little grief. I'm programmed to not raise anything but an eyebrow to women.
> 
> He's made some ok points. Maybe for his own good he should just keep his mouth shut and stop trolling me.


I see you're quite the bigshot around here.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 6, 2016)

It's a good quote. I usually defend people. That's what I was doing when I said it. When I said, "We", I was referring to anyone in TnT as a whole, not me in particular. 

Are you done yet? Go home. You're drunk.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's a good quote. I usually defend people. That's what I was doing when I said it. When I said, "We", I was referring to anyone in TnT as a whole, not me in particular.
> 
> Are you done yet? Go home. You're drunk.


LOL. You have 100% fallen off the wagon.

Then again, I'm not sure I believe your tale of having been a drunk with a ruined life. (According to you). 

You probably lied about it so you could be more upset when people make fun of drunks?

When you lie about who you are, it's tough to tell when you're honest.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

dank was cool, he offered some amazing genetics to me.. some that might be lost otherwise 
long live tx resin co
rip dank


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> You probably lied about it so you could be more upset when people make fun of drunks?


I've seen plentiful posts of yours proving that you're a regular neighborhood bar rat, which is fine if that works for you. Inebriation also explains you skulking around the forum trolling me, vying for top prick crown. You really aren't the epitome of mental stability pal. I already know I'm zany; You attempt to cover up your deficit by being an active control freak.

Now you say this to me:


pabloesqobar said:


> You have 100% fallen off the wagon.


This proves how clueless you are. Outside of the little bread crumb trail you sweep up by following me around, you really just don't understand me whatsoever. If you want me as your bff, you really must become nicer and less intrusive.

1998. That's the last drink I had. And before that I had a run of another 7 years sobriety, the entire time I lived in Los Angeles. I've only drank a fraction of my adult life and I hope to never fall off the wagon. With 18 years of sobriety I'd say I don't have to worry about that, but I'll remain vigilant. Now I better understand how my alcohol sobriety is part of what bugs you about me. That and our different personalities.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> it's tough to tell when you're honest.


I've learned you're an extremely literal person. I am the opposite and joke frequently, but I can still have a serious convo. I have bad news for you. Most everyone else, but you, can tell the difference, between my colorful thoughts and when I'm laying down facts. Stop blaming me for your inability to read through the lines.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dank was cool, he offered some amazing genetics to me.. some that might be lost otherwise
> long live tx resin co
> rip dank


It was since seeing him online today. He through on some JellyRoll rap song about, _hoping heaven has a smoking section_. Then all of sudden, he disappeared because someone banned him. . Admin really should consider allowing him back here. I hope dia has forgiven him for being a threatening jerk to her, I doubt he really meant it. He said he wanted to make it right with her again just today.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

yawn, wheres the Filipino shit and flat earthers gone?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

I've been busy


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Speaking of flat earth I'm watching the trumen show


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Everyone can just assume if anyone's banned in next 3 months it wasn't me
> 
> I just had a baby and I'm moving across the country
> 
> I log on maybe twice a day to answer support questions clean up spam and read a funny thread or two and log off


So how do you like waking up every 2-3 hours to feed your kid milk?  That has got to be the worst time well then they turn two and then three. Lol, It is great when they start school though.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 7, 2016)

The earth is flat you silly mortals now prove me wrong.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

So, is the Earth flat or what???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3701793


She's not flat. Those are some hot tits...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, is the Earth flat or what???


Does Mellowman shit in the woods? All my unanswered questions point to yes.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

im going for roundish but im a horse whisperer


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3701743 I've been busy


lol that 2x2 tent keeps you busy?


----------



## sunni (Jun 7, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So how do you like waking up every 2-3 hours to feed your kid milk?  That has got to be the worst time well then they turn two and then three. Lol, It is great when they start school though.


It's tiring but not bad he's worth it and makes me smile in the tiredness of it all
Plus I sleep or nap when he does and on weekends my husband takes night feedings 

It's 3am here and we're up right now having some milk ! 
But he's gotten better he's sleeping about 3-4 hours now rather than 2-3 so I really only get up once a night now 
He'll eat at 10 or 11 pm and than get up at 2-3 and than sleep until 6-8 ish


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

Best thing for your baby Sunni. Keep going


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's tiring but not bad he's worth it and makes me smile in the tiredness of it all
> Plus I sleep or nap when he does and on weekends my husband takes night feedings
> 
> It's 3am here and we're up right now having some milk !
> ...


Don't miss those days.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It's a good quote. I usually defend people. That's what I was doing when I said it. When I said, "We", I was referring to anyone in TnT as a whole, not me in particular.
> 
> Are you done yet? Go home. You're drunk.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> yawn, wheres the Filipino shit and flat earthers gone?


I find this a lot more interesting than bad science, bread and circuses, LOL


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I find this a lot more interesting than bad science, bread and circuses, LOL


I like the stupidity of debating with flat earthers its like tripping and I miss tripping


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Nope and nope. I'm here to see how long it takes for your asshole to get jealous of all that shit coming out of your mouth. I realize that you are used to everyone rushing in to help you clean the shit off your face, but it's clear to me that you enjoy the taste.
> 
> As I said, please do continue.


I think I love you. Carry on.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This shit again


They come up with the same points to show the world isn't round over and over and that Einstein just "made up" relativity , no matter how many times those same points are answered with valid science, it's like they intentionally go blind and deaf whenever they're proven to be wrong, it's bizarre! I wonder how many times the same questions have been asked and answered in this thread? I'm a proper anti-government, everything's fake, can't believe a thing they say, conspiracy theorist, I love that shit, but how can you argue with proven, tested, science?! I've never seen anything like it.
You can't just change the laws of physics to fit what you want to believe! See, this is why I'm everyone's favourite pot grower, cos I know the laws of the universe are there to be followed, if everyone just starts deciding that, say, maths can be made up to suit us and that an 8th of an ounce is actually 1.6 grams and should cost double the price of 1 gram, then the universe might just explode! There's my _theory_. People should learn about how stuff actually works instead of making it up themselves cos they don't understand it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I think I love you. Carry on.


hey wait a minute.. you were supposed to be my e-bitch!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

"A point refuted a thousand times, commonly abbreviated as PRATT, refers to a point or argument that has literally been refuted so many times that it is not worth bothering with. It is a common phrase on Internet forums — as debates have a tendency to go in circles. Once people have refuted a point the first thousand times, it's hard for them to muster the motivation to do it again. It's a very common accusation levied at creationists, who are notoriously unimaginative in what they say."

http://www.rationalwiki.org/wiki/Point_refuted_a_thousand_times


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> They come up with the same points to show the world isn't round over and over and that Einstein just "made up" relativity , no matter how many times those same points are answered with valid science, it's like they intentionally go blind and deaf whenever they're proven to be wrong, it's bizarre! I wonder how many times the same questions have been asked and answered in this thread? I'm a proper anti-government, everything's fake, can't believe a thing they say, conspiracy theorist, I love that shit, but how can you argue with proven, tested, science?! I've never seen anything like it.
> You can't just change the laws of physics to fit what you want to believe! See, this is why I'm everyone's favourite pot grower, cos I know the laws of the universe are there to be followed, if everyone just starts deciding that, say, maths can be made up to suit us and that an 8th of an ounce is actually 1.6 grams and should cost double the price of 1 gram, then the universe might just explode! There's my _theory_. People should learn about how stuff actually works instead of making it up themselves cos they don't understand it.


Well, I'm sure glad those maths are made up because 1.6 is closer to a 16th(1.75g) than an 8th(3.5g) so yea, thats all fucked up


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=WL&v=CRkDicwjRQs


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hey wait a minute.. you were supposed to be my e-bitch!


Always your bitch, you know this. I just can't help but get a bit tingly when I see someone put an idiot in their place with such skill.


Gary Goodson said:


> Well, I'm sure glad those maths are made up because 1.6 is closer to a 16th(1.75g) than an 8th(3.5g) so yea, thats all fucked up


I know! Is this just a UK thing then, do your scores actually make sense over there? Fucking baffles me, me fella asked me to get someone an 8th then looked at me like I was mad cos I'd weighed it out at 3.5g cos I was supposed to do it at 1.6 or 1.8 if I'm being generous and it's worth £20 but a gram is £10. He tried to explain it to me but like.... I can't help that I can count?!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=WL&v=CRkDicwjRQs


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Always your bitch, you know this. I just can't help but get a bit tingly when I see someone put an idiot in their place with such skill.
> 
> I know! Is this just a UK thing then, do your scores actually make sense over there? Fucking baffles me, me fella asked me to get someone an 8th then looked at me like I was mad cos I'd weighed it out at 3.5g cos I was supposed to do it at 1.6 or 1.8 if I'm being generous and it's worth £20 but a gram is £10. He tried to explain it to me but like.... I can't help that I can count?!


nice! ..and weed is too expensive there, you should move to my bedroom


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice! ..and weed is too expensive there, you should move to my bedroom


That's why I grow instead of buying! And a gram only weighs .8 apparently, it's amazing what they can do with numbers nowadays.
Your bedroom sounds great, I've been looking for a new place for ages. Do you have space for the dog, kids, and rats? Not sure my OH would get a visa though.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

bring the whole family! ..lol .8's, i dont buy but id be pissed


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

Part of the delusion is that everyone else simply can't see it. We are all simply fools.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> "A point refuted a thousand times, commonly abbreviated as PRATT, refers to a point or argument that has literally been refuted so many times that it is not worth bothering with. It is a common phrase on Internet forums — as debates have a tendency to go in circles. Once people have refuted a point the first thousand times, it's hard for them to muster the motivation to do it again. It's a very common accusation levied at creationists, who are notoriously unimaginative in what they say."
> 
> http://www.rationalwiki.org/wiki/Point_refuted_a_thousand_times


Indeed, I believe it's an article of their religious faith. They are not openly debating, they are proselytizing.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> It doesn't really matter. The main thing is, people shouldn't be espousing hate about someone's race.


Or beliefs.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed, I believe it's an article of their religious faith. They are not openly debating, they are proselytizing.


Which religion?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Name that cognitive error.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's tiring but not bad he's worth it and makes me smile in the tiredness of it all
> Plus I sleep or nap when he does and on weekends my husband takes night feedings
> 
> It's 3am here and we're up right now having some milk !
> ...


Every one of mine ate about every three hours.

My wife and I would take turns feeding at night. We would get more sleep that way.

Also all our kids started getting cereal in their bottles by six months old. I think a couple were in it by three months.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Name that cognitive error.
> 
> View attachment 3701901


LOL, confirmation bias, good one.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I don't know you aren't a bigot Abe, especially after your faux holocaust baloney and then the appropriation of a menorah. You also said you would stop going on at Pablo after he agreed to leave you alone, then you went around bringing him up. Where there is smoke there is usually fire. I think you've earned pablo on your ass at this point.


Do you ever question your own behaviour? You probably aren't even interested in a 'nobody's' comments eh? Superlative verbosity.........


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 7, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Like you did. Impersonating another race is pretty fucked too. Some would say that suggests a mental disease.


 Some might say psychoanalysing someone, when you are not a psychiatrist is delusional behaviour and suggestive of some type of mental disease itself


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, confirmation bias, good one.


Close but no cigar... Confirmation bias refers to our tendency to pay attention to information which confirms our ideas rather than information that falsifies them.

Here is an example: (EDIT: an example of confirmation bias) First look at this picture. These are four cards. Each card will have a letter on one side, and a number on the other.



Now, here is the idea we want to test:

>>If a card has an "A" on one side it will have a "7" on the other side.<<

Which card(s) must you turn over to determine whether the statement is false?

I'll put the remainder of my comment in white text. It will be invisible until you drag your mouse over it. Remember, this isn't an intelligence test, it's a demonstration of bias.

The cards that are relevant are 'A' and '4'. The 'D' and the '7' do not matter. Why do we ignore the 'D' and '7'? Well, look again at the statement we are testing. It is a conditional if-then statement. 'D' does not satisfy the 'if A' part of the statement, and so it is irrelevant to our test. Most people recognize this. Intuitively, the '7' seems relevant, but it can only serve to confirm our statement, and could never falsify it. If we turn over the '7' and find an 'A', it could just be coincidence. If we turn over the '7' and find a 'B', then 'B' doesn't satisfy the 'If A', and so, again, it is irrelevant. We cannot test the statement if we have not satisfied the "if". IOW, the original statement does not say that we wont find other letters corresponding to "7", and so finding a "B" with "7" on the other side would not falsify the premise. Turning over the 7 could only offer a confirmation of unknown relevance.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh I knew it, I said that, I knew it wasn't the 7! Ok so I know you said it wasn't an intelligence test, but it is really, right?


Heisenberg said:


> Close but no cigar... Confirmation bias refers to our tendency to pay attention to information which confirms our ideas rather than information that falsifies them.
> 
> Here is an example: First look at this picture. These are four cards. Each card will have a letter on one side, and a number on the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Oh I knew it, I said that, I knew it wasn't the 7! Ok so I know you said it wasn't an intelligence test, but it is really, right?


Hehe, nope. Biases affect the dumb and the brilliant alike. They are an integral part of the architecture of our thinking, and we can never exile them. If you were not compelled to check the '7' card, it may indicate that you tend to think analytically rather than intuitively. So, it means you are thoughtful, but it doesn't necessarily mean you are smart. Regardless, it's certainly a check in the pros column.

So, do you have another guess as to the error the meme refers to?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Dave Barry "You Can Date Boys When You're Forty"*


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Hehe, nope. Biases affect the dumb and the brilliant alike. They are an integral part of the architecture of our thinking, and we can never exile them. If you were not compelled to check the '7' card, it may indicate that you tend to think analytically rather than intuitively. So, it means you are thoughtful, but it doesn't necessarily mean you are smart. Regardless, it's certainly a check in the pros column.
> 
> So, do you have another guess as to the error the meme refers to?


Well I wouldn't have made a guess because I'm not remotely confident in my answer but, since you asked directly, I thought neglect of probability but then that seemed too obvious and there must be more to it with comparing one to the other. 

I don't know, is the short answer but I'm desperately seeking approval now and couldn't just say that. It's sad really, I apologise. I'm gonna go hide in a corner until I get used to this new weed (I had to buy it, waiting for a cheese harvest!)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> *Close but no cigar... Confirmation bias refers to our tendency to pay attention to information which confirms our ideas rather than information that falsifies them.*
> 
> ......snip....... her letters corresponding to "7", and so finding a "B" with "7" on the other side would not falsify the premise. Turning over the 7 could only offer a confirmation of unknown relevance.


Philosophy 101 is as far as I went. So it's quite possible I am wrong. I did not look at the answer (yet). Here's my thinking if A then 7 is the conditional I read for so I'd turn over the A. I would not look for symmetry and turn the 7.

I still hold I was right on the confirmation bias, @cannabineer I'm curious what his take on it is LOL. I love this shit for as terrible as I am at it. Thanks for playing.

PS if you mean post hoc it's a subset of confirmation bias


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Close but no cigar... Confirmation bias refers to our tendency to pay attention to information which confirms our ideas rather than information that falsifies them.


But that is exactly the situation Annie identified! The people hearing the noises made the invalid conclusion that noises outside had something to do with noises heard in correlation. Confirmation bias operates off our tendency to invalid correlations.


> Here is an example: First look at this picture. These are four cards. Each card will have a letter on one side, and a number on the other.
> 
> View attachment 3701910
> 
> ...


Only turning card A will test the premise. The D and 4 are irrelevant. The 7 card is disqualified because the statement is hierarchical. ~edit~ If A then 7 is the compact formulation as Annie noted. 

All As will be marked 7 on the obverse.
But that is not specified for all 7s, so turning the 7 tests a cognate but logically distinct premise. We tend to symmetrize.


> I'll put the remainder of my comment in white text. It will be invisible until you drag your mouse over it. Remember, this isn't an intelligence test, it's a demonstration of bias.
> 
> The cards that are relevant are 'A' and '4'. The 'D' and the '7' do not matter. Why do we ignore the 'D' and '7'? Well, look again at the statement we are testing. It is a conditional if-then statement. 'D' does not satisfy the 'if A' part of the statement, and so it is irrelevant to our test. Most people recognize this. Intuitively, the '7' seems relevant, but it can only serve to confirm our statement, and could never falsify it. If we turn over the '7' and find an 'A', it could just be coincidence. If we turn over the '7' and find a 'B', then 'B' doesn't satisfy the 'If A', and so, again, it is irrelevant. We cannot test the statement if we have not satisfied the "if". IOW, the original statement does not say that we wont find other letters corresponding to "7", and so finding a "B" with "7" on the other side would not falsify the premise. Turning over the 7 could only offer a confirmation of unknown relevance.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> But that is exactly the situation Annie identified! The people hearing the noises made the invalid conclusion that noises outside had something to do with noises heard in correlation. Confirmation bias operates off our tendency to invalid correlations.
> 
> Only turning card A will test the premise. The D and 4 are irrelevant. The 7 card is disqualified because the statement is hierarchical. ~edit~ If A then 7 is the compact formulation as Annie noted.
> 
> ...


I love all that stuff, I could never explain it like that! I kind of understand it on an instinctive level, but it's a very uneducated kind of understanding and I would never be able to explain it so that anybody else could make sense of it. I really wish I'd studied philosophy; I'm thinking about doing a degree in the next few years so maybe I can get that in somehow. Plenty of time to figure it out, I have to pick an access course first....

Edit: Would it be included at all in psychology? Maybe not the best place to be asking advice about my education but you're probably the people most qualified to help that I've spoken to recently.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

That math doesn't work, because the world is flat


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Name that cognitive error.
> 
> View attachment 3701901


Ha, the other night I was standing in the front yard, having some smoke and listening to the goings on of nature. It so happened that I was standing over the end of the hose for the basement sump pit. It went off and so did I, and at that moment I didn't care much about biases lol


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> But that is exactly the situation Annie identified! The people hearing the noises made the invalid conclusion that noises outside had something to do with noises heard in correlation. Confirmation bias operates off our tendency to invalid correlations.


Confirmation bias involves an active pursuit for truth/accuracy. So, if we already thought that there was a killer outside, the noise could serve to confirm our idea. However, in my example the noise itself gave rise to the idea. We were biased in our idea, but it wasn't confirmation bias. It was representative bias, which is a result of being primed by the horror movie. This is known as the availability heuristic, which is what I was looking for. 

"The availability heuristic is a mental shortcut that relies on immediate examples that come to a given person's mind when evaluating a specific topic, concept, method or decision." The more easily the example comes to mind, the more confident of it we tend to be.



cannabineer said:


> Only turning card A will test the premise. The D and 4 are irrelevant. The 7 card is disqualified because the statement is hierarchical. ~edit~ If A then 7 is the compact formulation as Annie noted.
> 
> All As will be marked 7 on the obverse.
> But that is not specified for all 7s, so turning the 7 tests a cognate but logically distinct premise. We tend to symmetrize.


Ah, but if the 4 had an 'A' on the other side, it would falsify the premise. You've just experienced confirmation bias.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Name that cognitive error.
> 
> View attachment 3701901


 If you are looking for _post hoc ergo propter hoc_, I contend that this is a contained subset within confirmation bias.

_Post hoc_ is the confirmation half of the term - the "confirmed" article is soon after but (almost?) always after the "biasing" experience.

_Propter hoc_ is the "bias" portion wherein the fact of correlation is used to argue the maybe-spurious causation.

Philosophy isn't biology ... fallacies are not species. There is blur and overlap between the categories, which is belied by the apparent taxonomic crispness of the terms chosen for those categories of fallacy. (Which fallacy does that phenomenon invoke?)


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Confirmation bias involves an active pursuit for truth/accuracy. So, if we already thought that there was a killer outside, the noise could serve to confirm our idea. However, in my example the noise itself gave rise to the idea. We were biased in our idea, but it wasn't confirmation bias. It was representative bias, which is a result of being primed by the horror movie. This is known as the availability heuristic, which is what I was looking for.
> 
> "The availability heuristic is a mental shortcut that relies on immediate examples that come to a given person's mind when evaluating a specific topic, concept, method or decision." The more easily the example comes to mind, the more confident of it we tend to be.
> 
> ...


But I was just less confident in my answer because it came too easily to mind, is that a cognitive bias of some kind?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> *Confirmation bias involves an active pursuit for truth/accuracy.* So, if we already thought that there was a killer outside, the noise could serve to confirm our idea. However, in my example the noise itself gave rise to the idea. We were biased in our idea, but it wasn't confirmation bias. It was representative bias, which is a result of being primed by the horror movie. This is known as the availability heuristic, which is what I was looking for.
> 
> "The availability heuristic is a mental shortcut that relies on immediate examples that come to a given person's mind when evaluating a specific topic, concept, method or decision." The more easily the example comes to mind, the more confident of it we tend to be.
> 
> ...


You're talking pure post hoc ergo propter hoc. That is why it is a subset of confirmation bias because only then does the preceding factor matter, with confirmation bias the antecedent is not important.

If A then 7 is falsifiable, directly on it's face.

PS @Cannacat I wish I had CN's language skills too, pure poetry.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> But I was just less confident in my answer because it came too easily to mind, is that a cognitive bias of some kind?


It's hard to say without knowing more about you. It sounds like it could be the Dunning-Kruger effect. People who are incompetent, and those who are highly competent, both tend to rate themselves closer to average than they deserve. Incompetent people tend to be arrogant and overly confident, while highly competent people tend to be modest and overly cautious.

Then again, it could be impostor syndrome.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> It's hard to say without knowing more about you. It sounds like it could be the Dunning-Kruger effect. People who are incompetent, and those who are highly competent, both tend to rate themselves closer to average than they deserve. Incompetent people tend to be arrogant and overly confident, while highly competent people tend to be modest and overly cautious.
> 
> Then again, it could be impostor syndrome.


You're not starting all that "sock" business again are you?!

I wouldn't say I was incompetent or highly competent; I know I'm much smarter than some, but a lot less so than others. 

Edit: So I just googled impostor syndrome, and it reminded me of this recurring dream I've had for years where I'm driving around, just doing normal things, picking the kids up, getting the shopping, having normal conversations, and the whole time I'm thinking, "Someone's gonna realise I can't drive, they're gonna find out I don't know how to drive."


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Confirmation bias involves an active pursuit for truth/accuracy.


 It does not. Where the biasing idea comes from isn't important.


> So, if we already thought that there was a killer outside, the noise could serve to confirm our idea. However, in my example the noise itself gave rise to the idea.


 I see zero logical difference. The relevant train of reason exists equally in both cases: whether the idea was arrived at by cogitation or a more immediate perception/cognition couple ... they are both post hoc.


> We were biased in our idea, but it wasn't confirmation bias. It was representative bias, which is a result of being primed by the horror movie. This is known as the availability heuristic, which is what I was looking for.


 Why does what the "primer" was have any outcome on the reason tree or flow chart?


> "The availability heuristic is a mental shortcut that relies on immediate examples that come to a given person's mind when evaluating a specific topic, concept, method or decision." The more easily the example comes to mind, the more confident of it we tend to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but if the 4 had an 'A' on the other side, it would falsify the premise. You've just experienced confirmation bias.


No. It would not. If A then 7 does not allow "so then: if 7 then A". I am confused by what looks like verbal sophistry, something I don't remember you willingly engaging in. I am seeing you apply a confirmation bias in your explanations. 

I thus contend that the availability heuristic is an outcome-neutral antecedent of this example of confirmation bias.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> If you are looking for _post hoc ergo propter hoc_, I contend that this is a contained subset within confirmation bias.
> 
> _Post hoc_ is the confirmation half of the term - the "confirmed" article is soon after but (almost?) always after the "biasing" experience.
> 
> ...


It's important not to confuse logical fallacies with cognitive biases. One big difference is that logic errors can be completely avoided if we are vigilant and practiced, while cognitive biases can only be mitigated to various degrees. Still, it is certainly true that categories are always fuzzy when talking about human behavior and cognition.

A bias leads to an over/under confidence, or an over/under assessment, and behind most cognitive biases are processing heuristics. Mental shortcuts which work most of the time when we are dealing with simple factors, but get less reliable the more complicated the factors become. Some biases are cultural. A bias doesn't necessarily mean a fallacy, or a wrong answer. It just means we are more likely to consider the factors which favor the bias.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> It's important not to confuse logical fallacies with cognitive biases.


 I concur.


> One big difference is that logic errors can be completely avoided if we are vigilant and practiced, while cognitive biases can only be mitigated to various degrees.


 You are entirely correct about the machinery of logic. What I note you aren't saying is that all logic works on the supplied premises. The premises are not the logic. You engaged in an equivocation, a constructive lie, at this point. That is a type exemplar for intellectual dishonesty, and from a thorough thinker like you, I think it very likely that it was an aware choice. Most of us are not sufficiently-versed in logic, which is the kendo of Ph.D.s since time immemorial. And only some of us bring the horsepower to untangle the neatly-concealed logic trap you just set and swept foliage over. This meme illustrates the principle in an accessible manner.











> Still, it is certainly true that categories are always fuzzy when talking about human behavior and cognition.
> 
> A bias leads to an over/under confidence, or an over/under assessment, and behind most cognitive biases are processing heuristics. Mental shortcuts which work most of the time when we are dealing with simple factors, but get less reliable the more complicated the factors become. Some biases are cultural. A bias doesn't necessarily mean a fallacy, or a wrong answer. It just means we are more likely to consider the factors which favor the bias.


You have been the Glacier. You have been the RIU Hammer of Logic. Thus it is illuminating to see you engage in this level of intellectual dishonesty. What is the driver? Don't wanna be shown up by a girl? Don't wanna see reason from someone who belled the Padraper cat?

What is your dog in this hunt?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> It does not. Where the biasing idea comes from isn't important. I see zero logical difference. The relevant train of reason exists equally in both cases: whether the idea was arrived at by cogitation or a more immediate perception/cognition couple ... they are both post hoc. Why does what the "primer" was have any outcome on the reason tree or flow chart?


Let's look at the definition of confirmation bias.

"Confirmation bias, also called confirmatory bias or myside bias, is the tendency to search for, interpret, favor, and recall information in a way that confirms one's preexisting beliefs or hypotheses, while giving disproportionately less consideration to alternative possibilities."

Confirmation bias can work in both passive and active situations, but it involves pre-existing ideas. The ideas may (or may not) originally come from other biases, but if there is nothing to confirm, then it's not confirmation bias. (that is to say, it's not what the term was invented to describe)

In my example, we did not suspect a killer outside until we heard the noise. And in the absence of the horror movie, we didn't suspect a killer even when hearing the noise.



cannabineer said:


> No. It would not. If A then 7 does not allow "so then: if 7 then A". I am confused by what looks like verbal sophistry, something I don't remember you willingly engaging in. I am seeing you apply a confirmation bias in your explanations.
> 
> I thus contend that the availability heuristic is an outcome-neutral antecedent of this example of confirmation bias.


If we turn over the 4 and see an 'A', that would mean "If A then 4," which falsifies the premise of "If A then 7." However, there has been some dispute about whether or not this is due purely to confirmation bias. As you pointed out, some people tend think the statement works both ways. "If A then 7" they take to mean as "If 7 then A", in which case the error is due to a logical mistake rather than confirmation bias. Yet, this error isn't possible on the 4. So, failing to see the 4 as relevant is most likely due to the bias.

This is known as the Wason card problem (or Wason selection task). Also interesting, the bias has less influence if we change the factors from arbitrary symbols to actual conditions. (Such as: Let the cards show "beer," "cola," "16 years," and "22 years." On one side of each card is the name of a drink; on the other side is the age of the drinker. What card(s) must be turned over to determine if the following statement is false? _If a person is drinking beer, then the person is over 19-years-old.)

http://skepdic.com/refuge/ctlessons/lesson3.html
_


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> .......snip.......
> 
> If we turn over the 4 and see an 'A', that would mean "If A then 4,"


Wrong, that would be If 4 then A you are assuming symmetry and that is fallacious in the argument as you posted it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Wrong, that would be If 4 then A you are assuming symmetry and that is fallacious in the argument as you posted it.



I was speaking in shortcuts. The statement was "If a card has an "A" on one side it will have a "7" on the other side." This I subsequently condensed down to "If A then 7," which was perhaps misleading, but unintentional. 

If we turn over the 4 and see an A, it would mean the statement is false.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> I was speaking in shortcuts. The statement was "If a card has an "A" on one side it will have a "7" on the other side." This I subsequently condensed down to "If A then 7," which was perhaps misleading, but unintentional.
> 
> If we turn over the 4 and see an A, it would mean the statement is false.


It may have been unintentional but I can not read your mind and therefore I argued your posted argument. If you wish to advance a different argument, please do, I love this shit although not as good, at it, as I would like to be.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I concur. You are entirely correct about the machinery of logic. What I note you aren't saying is that all logic works on the supplied premises. The premises are not the logic. You engaged in an equivocation, a constructive lie, at this point. That is a type exemplar for intellectual dishonesty, and from a thorough thinker like you, I think it very likely that it was an aware choice. Most of us are not sufficiently-versed in logic, which is the kendo of Ph.D.s since time immemorial. And only some of us bring the horsepower to untangle the neatly-concealed logic trap you just set and swept foliage over. This meme illustrates the principle in an accessible manner.


You can check my facebook post(s) of this meme, in which I say from the start that it isn't confirmation bias. While it may certainly be true that I am mistaken, it's not due to any sort of personal prejudice of those giving the answer.

https://www.facebook.com/hatepseudoscience/photos/a.167664610048076.39182.163735987107605/572227046258495/?type=3&theater

(I post as admin)




cannabineer said:


> You have been the Glacier. You have been the RIU Hammer of Logic. Thus it is illuminating to see you engage in this level of intellectual dishonesty. What is the driver? Don't wanna be shown up by a girl? Don't wanna see reason from someone who belled the Padraper cat?
> 
> What is your dog in this hunt?


Now you are very close to cynicism. You are certainly free to disagree with me that I have captured the availability heuristic in my example, but assuming that I am being purposely dishonest isn't fair. As my above link demonstrates, I said the same thing back in October.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It may have been unintentional but I can not read your mind and therefore I argued your posted argument. If you wish to advance a different argument, please do, I love this shit although not as good, at it, as I would like to be.


You wouldn't have to read my mind, just my original post. The statement is there in full.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-188#post-12667233


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> You can check my facebook post(s) of this meme, in which I say from the start that it isn't confirmation bias. While it may certainly be true that I am mistaken, it's not due to any sort of personal prejudice of those giving the answer.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/hatepseudoscience/photos/a.167664610048076.39182.163735987107605/572227046258495/?type=3&theater
> 
> ...


LOL so you are arguing a schemata errata. You realize without more information your bias about the population is showing. So I could argue us both being wrong here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> You wouldn't have to read my mind, just my original post. The statement is there in full.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-188#post-12667233





Heisenberg said:


> Close but no cigar... Confirmation bias refers to our tendency to pay attention to information which confirms our ideas rather than information that falsifies them.
> 
> Here is an example: First look at this picture. These are four cards. Each card will have a letter on one side, and a number on the other.
> 
> ...


There is your post in it's entirety. The answer is still turn over A. What 7 has does not matter and the other numbers are not in the conditional argument you asked about. If A then 7 does not imply symmetry, ie, if 7 than A and nothing was stated about 4 and D so they are not important in proof of the If A then 7 conditional that is a simple T/F condition.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

Thread rating increased by 0.5 stars and counting.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You realize without more information your bias about the population is showing.


Which bias are you referring to?


My point was that I am not saying the answer was wrong because you are (apparently) a girl or because of your previous comments. It's because I believe the availability heuristic is the more precise answer, and I think I've given objective reasons as to why.

"if there is nothing to confirm, then it's not confirmation bias. (that is to say, it's not what the term was invented to describe)

In my example, we did not suspect a killer outside until we heard the noise. And in the absence of the horror movie, we didn't suspect a killer even when hearing the noise."


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Thread rating increased by 0.5 stars and counting.


I think this thread is getting flatter


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> There is your post in it's entirety. The answer is still turn over A. What 7 has does not matter and the other numbers are not in the conditional argument you asked about.


Yes, we turn over A and 4. If the 4 has an A on it, it falsifies the statement we want to test: "If a card has an "A" on one side it will have a "7" on the other side."

If a card has A on one side and a 4 on the other side, the statement is false.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Yes, we turn over A and 4. If the 4 has an A on it, it falsifies the statement we want to test: "If a card has an "A" on one side it will have a "7" on the other side."
> 
> If a card has A on one side and a 4 on the other side, the statement is false.


Don't you exit the loop after turning the A card over? It will either have 7 on the other side, or it won't. No need to proceed through another condition, right?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Don't you exit the loop after turning the A card over? It will either have 7 on the other side, or it won't. No need to proceed through another condition, right?


The question was "Which card(s) must you turn over to determine whether the statement is false?"

If we turn over the A and find anything other than a 7, the premise is falsified. However, you are asked which cards to turn over given the information presented, rather than turn one over and then decide on the next, and so on.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Or beliefs.


or shoes


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

zeddd said:


> or shoes


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> The question was "Which card(s) must you turn over to determine whether the statement is false?"
> 
> If we turn over the A and find anything other than a 7, the premise is falsified. However, you are asked which cards to turn over given the information presented, rather than turn one over and then decide on the next, and so on.


I guess I have a programmer's approach! Looks like a boolean to me. Flipping only A returns either a true (7) or a false (any other value), which is what I'm trying test. I don't understand why you would further 'falsify it' by flipping over more than the A card.

EDIT: 

Of course, I could have misunderstood the premise of the test.

2nd EDIT:

Ok, so you also flip the 4 card to confirm the possibility that although A could flip a 7, 4 could also flip an A, which falsifies "A flipped ONLY EQUALS 7."


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> It does not. Where the biasing idea comes from isn't important. I see zero logical difference. The relevant train of reason exists equally in both cases: whether the idea was arrived at by cogitation or a more immediate perception/cognition couple ... they are both post hoc. Why does what the "primer" was have any outcome on the reason tree or flow chart?
> 
> No. It would not. If A then 7 does not allow "so then: if 7 then A". I am confused by what looks like verbal sophistry, something I don't remember you willingly engaging in. I am seeing you apply a confirmation bias in your explanations.
> 
> I thus contend that the availability heuristic is an outcome-neutral antecedent of this example of confirmation bias.


most of what you say is a direct effect of adapting microcirculation in the cerebrum, does vascular neurophysiology trump (small t) psychology


----------



## zeddd (Jun 7, 2016)

and is the world flat?


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

.




SunnyJim said:


> I guess I have a programmer's approach! Looks like a boolean to me. Flipping only A returns either a true (7) or a false (any other value), which is what I'm trying test. I don't understand why you would further 'falsify it' by flipping over more than the A card.


Well, if you flip over the A and find anything other than a 7, you've falsified the statement, your job is done. If you flip over the A and do find a 7, you've merely confirmed the statement and you're job isn't done. You're job is to falsify. The '4' card is another chance to falsify, as it may have an A on the other side. The other cards do not offer a chance to falsify.

Keep in mind, whether or not you can fully test the statement with only four cards to choose from is beside the point. The question is simply which cards offer us a chance to falsify, and those cards are the A and the 4.

The point of the exercise is that our brains tend to want to confirm statements and be satisfied, which isn't as accurate as trying to falsify them. This is why science, for example, prefers to falsify hypothesis. It doesn't try to prove things true, but rather tries its best to prove things false, and the more an idea survives attempts to falsify it, the more confident in it we can be. So when science says something is accurate or "true", it's not because it has confirmed the idea, its because it has failed in its best attempts to prove the idea false.

"A couple of centuries back people began to catch on to the fact that looking for disconfirming evidence was a better way to conduct research than proceeding from common belief. They saw that eliminating suspicions caused the outline of the truth to emerge. Once your forefathers and foremothers realized that this approach generated results, in a few generations your species went from burning witches and drinking mercury to mapping the human genome and playing golf on the moon." - David McRaney


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> .
> 
> Well, if you flip over the A and find anything other than a 7, you've falsified the statement, your job is done. If you flip over the A and do find a 7, you've merely confirmed the statement and you're job isn't done. You're job is to falsify. The '4' card is another chance to falsify, as it may have an A on the other side. The other cards do not offer a chance to falsify.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Sneaked in with an edit before you had a chance to reply.

Fun game!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I'm with you. Sneaked in with an edit before you had a chance to reply.
> 
> Fun game!


Want to see other examples where intuitive thinking interferes with analytical thinking?

Here are four questions, none of which are difficult to answer. The point is that your brain will supply you with a knee-jerk intuitive answer that upon further reflection will turn out to be wrong. (of course this will happen less now that I have warned you, but it will still happen).


A bat and a ball cost $1.10 in total. The bat costs $1 more than the ball. How much does the ball cost?

If it takes five machines five minutes to make five widgets, how long does it take 100 machines to make 100 widgets?

In a lake, there is a patch of lily pads. Every day, the patch doubles in size. If it takes 48 days for the patch to cover the entire lake, how long would it take for the patch to cover half of the lake?

You are in a race and you pass the person in second place. Which place are you now in?


These aren't examples of specific biases, these are just examples of system 1 thinking (intuition) interfering with system 2 (careful analysis).


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Want to see other examples where intuitive thinking interferes with analytical thinking?
> 
> Here are four questions, none of which are difficult to answer. The point is that your brain will supply you with a knee-jerk intuitive answer that upon further reflection will turn out to be wrong. (of course this will happen less now that I have warned you, but it will still happen).
> 
> ...


Awesome.

1. 5 cents.

2. 5 mins.

3. still thinking... gimme a couple minutes..

4. 2nd place.

EDIT:

3. 47 days. That took longer than it should have..


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 1. 5 cents.
> 
> ...


Yep. They're not hard to answer, given the chance. But when we add a clock and give students only one minute per problem, we get these results.

"MIT students average a little over 2 questions right, and the full sample in the study, consisting mostly of college students, averaged a little over 1 question right."

"Among all the possible wrong answers people could give, the posited intuitive answers (10, 100 and 24) dominate. Second, even among those responding correctly, the wrong answer was often considered first, as is apparent from introspection, verbal reports and scribbles in the margin (for example, 10 cents was often crossed out next to 5 cents, but never the other way around). Third, when asked to judge problem difficulty respondents who missed the problems thought they were easier than the respondents who solved them."

http://emilkirkegaard.dk/en/wp-content/uploads/Shane-Frederick-Cognitive-Reﬂection-and-Decision-Making.pdf


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Yep. They're not hard to answer, given the chance. But when we add a clock and give students only one minute per problem, we get these results.
> 
> "MIT students average a little over 2 questions right, and the full sample in the study, consisting mostly of college students, averaged a little over 1 question right."
> 
> ...


You are describing my thought process here! I was given two unfair advantages - I was warned that they were critical thinking questions, and there was no time limit (which completely changes the complexion).


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You are describing my thought process here! I was given two unfair advantages - I was warned that they were critical thinking questions, and there was no time limit (which completely changes the complexion).


I was exposed to them in the same way, but you can still use them to experience the phenomenon. 

Another way is to experience stroop interference.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 7, 2016)

That's not easy! Mild colorblindness doesn't help.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Want to see other examples where intuitive thinking interferes with analytical thinking?
> 
> Here are four questions, none of which are difficult to answer. The point is that your brain will supply you with a knee-jerk intuitive answer that upon further reflection will turn out to be wrong. (of course this will happen less now that I have warned you, but it will still happen).
> 
> ...


$0.05
1 minute
47 days
1st, maybe 3rd


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn #4= 2nd. That's the only one I had to really think about. I used to get those mind games books as a kid. Loved that shit.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> I was exposed to them in the same way, but you can still use them to experience the phenomenon.
> 
> Another way is to experience stroop interference.


That was harder than I thought, kind of annoying when your fighting your own brain trying to do something. My roommate said I sounded like I was having a stroke, lol. I saw another video about that once but it flashed one word at a time, rather than all at once. It was easy to just stare at a single spot, focus on the color and ignore the actual word.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

One puzzle that fucked with my mind the MOST, was the Monty Hall problem. That was the best example to witness why our intuition is simply not a great way to judge reality. It STILL doesn't sit well with me, but me and my kid did over 50 examples and there is no arguing with the results...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Let's look at the definition of confirmation bias.
> 
> "Confirmation bias, also called confirmatory bias or myside bias, is the tendency to search for, interpret, favor, and recall information in a way that confirms one's preexisting beliefs or hypotheses, while giving disproportionately less consideration to alternative possibilities."
> 
> ...


I contend that the idea in your example was preexisting. It came in the wake of the sensory input. We can argue what sort of cognitive event generated the bias. But it is post-perceptual cognition and thus fully qualifies as a confirmation bias.


> If we turn over the 4 and see an 'A', that would mean "If A then 4,"


 No. It only means "if this A then this 4". I do not see a supporting argument for generalizing from individual to class. Since I am logically constrained from that general statement, I will not use it to support the next:


> which falsifies the premise of "If A then 7." However, there has been some dispute about whether or not this is due purely to confirmation bias. As you pointed out, some people tend think the statement works both ways. "If A then 7" they take to mean as "If 7 then A", in which case the error is due to a logical mistake rather than confirmation bias.


 Were that so, I would agree. However we have 3 cards ... one A and three non-A. By the way you constructed the example, "if A then 7" refers not at all to the three non-A cards. To make any substantive statement about non-A cards, you must provide more info.


> Yet, this error isn't possible on the 4. So, failing to see the 4 as relevant is most likely due to the bias.


 My analysis says No. No bias, merely correct assignment of domain.


> This is known as the Wason card problem (or Wason selection task). Also interesting, the bias has less influence if we change the factors from arbitrary symbols to actual conditions. (Such as: Let the cards show "beer," "cola," "16 years," and "22 years." On one side of each card is the name of a drink; on the other side is the age of the drinker. What card(s) must be turned over to determine if the following statement is false? _If a person is drinking beer, then the person is over 19-years-old.)
> 
> http://skepdic.com/refuge/ctlessons/lesson3.html_


I see you misassigning and distorting logic and its foundation, premise and domain definition. This is why I am calling intellectual dishonesty. You continue to defend this example with what looks to me like more stubbornness than reason, and with a subtly deceptive premise and domain definition.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I contend that the idea in your example was preexisting. It came in the wake of the sensory input. We can argue what sort of cognitive event generated the bias. But it is post-perceptual cognition and thus fully qualifies as a confirmation bias.


For the sake of clarity, would you mind if we focus on the availability heuristic and hash out the wason selection task sometime after. I have no intention of dodging that subject.

Lets look at another example of the availability heuristic. This is one taught to students as an example of the phenomenon. I'm curious if you also see this as confirmation bias.


"In the last few months I have seen nearly a dozen reports of people being attacked by sharks while swimming. I'm not going near the beach this year."

If we see lots of shark attacks in the news, we may get the idea that sharks are out of control and avoid going to the beach. This is a classic example of the availability heuristic. This is due to the frequency with which we have seen the example (the news loves to report shark attacks). The more we see it, the easier it comes to mind. However, vividness of an example has also been shown to make the example more available. So, the same aversion of beaches can be triggered if we have just watched the movie Jaws. We are, essentially, misjudging the statistical likelihood of being attacked by a shark. In my example, we have misjudged the likelihood of there being a serial killer outside. We have not confirmed any prior belief. The idea didn't exist until we heard the noise. (https://visualbloke.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/sharks-and-the-availability-bias/)

The wiki page on this heuristic sums up and gives references to the research behind both frequency and vividness being factors. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Availability_heuristic

"In general, availability is correlated with ecological frequency, but it is also affected by other factors. Consequently, the reliance on the availability heuristic leads to systematic biases. Such biases are demonstrated in the judged frequency of classes of words, of combinatorial outcomes, and of repeated events. The phenomenon of illusory correlation is explained as an availability bias."

"Two studies with 108 undergraduates investigated vivid information and its impact on social judgment and the availability heuristic and its role in mediating vividness effects. . .Such effects have typically been attributed to the ready accessibility of vividly presented information in memory—that is, to the availability heuristic. In both studies, vividness affected both availability (ability to recall) and judgments. However, causal modeling results indicated that the availability heuristic did not play a role in the (social) judgment process."

The availability heuristic is often confused with confirmation bias. It's not a new thing, or something that is just occurring between the two of us.


Here is another cognitive phenomenon that is often confused with confirmation bias.

'Have you ever had a conversation in which some old movie was mentioned, something like “The Golden Child” or maybe even something more obscure?

You are flipping channels one night and all of the sudden you see “The Golden Child” is playing. Weird. The next day you are reading a news story, and out of nowhere it mentions forgotten movies from the 1980s, and holy shit, three paragraphs about “The Golden Child.” You see a trailer that night at the theater for a new Eddie Murphy movie, and then you see a billboard on the street promoting Charlie Murphy doing stand-up in town, and then one of your friends sends you a link to a post at TMZ showing recent photos of the actress from “The Golden Child.” Is the universe trying to tell you something?'

This sounds very much like confirmation bias, and no doubt that some of the same mental mechanics are at play (selective attention, pattern recognition, ect), however, what would we be confirming? This is known as the frequency illusion. Again, the main difference is the active pursuit of truth. The frequency illusion can give rise to false ideas, but until we have those ideas, there is nothing to confirm.



> I see you misassigning and distorting logic and its foundation, premise and domain definition. This is why I am calling intellectual dishonesty. You continue to defend this example with what looks to me like more stubbornness than reason, and with a subtly deceptive premise and domain definition.


I am defending the example based on what I have been taught and how I understand biases. I may be wrong of course, but I am not being stubborn. What you have offered so far has not convinced me that I'm wrong, and, to be respectfully frank, what you have offered seems to be somewhat of a misconception of biases. For example, there is no "reason tree" to biases. They come intuitively. They can, of course, immediately be backed up by fallacious logic, but the logical mistakes are separate from the biases.

What I have tried to show is that there are distinctions between the availability heuristic and confirmation bias, and those distinctions are not simply shrewd attempts by me to save face. They are recognized by researchers and professors in the field of cognition. The availability heuristic involves estimating the frequencies of events on the basis of how easily we can call to mind what we perceive as relevant information of a phenomenon, and confirmation bias is when we seek or interpret information based on prior belief.

What you have not shown is what belief existed prior to hearing the noise. What did the noise confirm? Why, when we hear a noise while watching something innocuous, like a nature documentary or American Idol, do we suspect animals (or neighbors, or something that actually is likely) rather than a serial killer?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> One puzzle that fucked with my mind the MOST, was the Monty Hall problem. That was the best example to witness why our intuition is simply not a great way to judge reality. It STILL doesn't sit well with me, but me and my kid did over 50 examples and there is no arguing with the results...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Wtf is going on, who's winning?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf is going on, who's winning?


not lebron


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

Holy Fuck...

Never thought 3 pages in this thread would actually make me think!

The 4 questions were kinda easy...

As far as the 4 cards...I'm turning over the A to make sure there's a 7, then the 7 to make sure there's a A, then the other 2 to make sure I don't see no damn A's or 7's...but then I have a lot of experience at volunteer fireman's carnivals and I've seen some shifty shit...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> not lebron


Lol. I bet he throws a bitch fit and leaves again, He's as loyal as catlady.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol. I bet he throws a bitch fit and leaves again, He's as loyal as catlady.


but cat lady has nice tits apparently, so naturally i have to respect her


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> but cat lady has nice tits apparently, so naturally i have to respect her


Ill give you a tip but just the tip. She's into guys that are versed in the art of cpr.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Ill give you a tip but just the tip. She's into guys that are versed in the art of cpr.


yeah im out then lol


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)

We are merely living in a flat dish and the Governments playing us as fools moon landings faked  it amazes me when looking at some of the pictures of landing how they must of had the film crew already on the moon waiting lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Wtf is going on, who's winning?


Lmao. It's so nice to post factual shit when it isn't followed by, "I call bullshit!"


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> We are merely living in a flat dish and the Governments playing us as fools moon landings faked it amazes me when looking at some of the pictures of landing how they must of had the film crew already on the moon waiting lol


Ahhh. There we go...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> We are merely living in a flat dish and the Governments playing us as fools moon landings faked it amazes me when looking at some of the pictures of landing how they must of had the film crew already on the moon waiting lol


I call bullshit!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lmao. It's so nice to post factual shit when it isn't followed by, "I call bullshit!"


i kind of miss @Mellowman2112 , we got to talk about science and factual stuff while making him look like a complete jackass.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> We are merely living in a flat dish and the Governments playing us as fools moon landings faked it amazes me when looking at some of the pictures of landing how they must of had the film crew already on the moon waiting lol


prove it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> We are merely living in a flat dish and the Governments playing us as fools moon landings faked it amazes me when looking at some of the pictures of landing how they must of had the film crew already on the moon waiting lol


Fodder, is that you?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Ahhh. There we go...


Right down the toilet...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i kind of miss @Mellowman2112 , we got to talk about science and factual stuff while making him look like a complete jackass.


He takes many forms...like a burning bush or a shape shifting sock...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He takes many forms...like a burning bush or a shape shifting sock...


damn shape shifters


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 7, 2016)

DO our eyes play tricks on us ??? why are astronauts sworn to secrecy. what could they possibly say that would make governments truly liars but we go ahead on believing them likes its gospil 
why are there no fly zones at the poles 

Lyndon Johnson told America that the North Vietnamese had attacked us in the Gulf of Tonkin. He lied. As a result, tens of thousands of Americans and millions of Vietnamese lost their lives in a no-win war.

Bill Clinton told America that he "did not have sexual relations with that woman." Tens of thousands of children who (a generation ago) would have dreamed of being President have now turned to experimenting with oral sex.

Other big government lies:


"Read my lips: no new taxes."
"I experimented with marijuana a time or two and I didn’t like it, and didn’t inhale and never tried it again."
"The federal building in Oklahoma City was destroyed by right-wing extremists" (why has the Arab-looking "John Doe #2" never been arrested?)
"Vince Foster committed suicide."
"Children are being molested in a compound in Waco" (to protect them, we must incinerate them).
The downing of TWA Flight 800 was an "accident." (and again, the Mideast questions have been suppressed).
"We owe it to ourselves."
It is "easy to imagine an infinite number of situations . . . where government officials might quite legitimately have reasons to give false information out" (details).
"Saddam Hussein is a direct and imminent threat to the United States of America."
Behind all these lies -- all the buildings destroyed by terrorists, all the lives lost in senseless wars, all the new taxes taken from your paycheck, and all the decline in America's greatness -- is *The Biggest Government Lie of All Time*.

And like most Americans, _you_ probably believe it.

*The Big Lie* is an on-going lie.


Every child in every government school in America is taught *The Big Lie*.
Governments around this world spread *The Big Lie*.
Television and cable networks repeat *The Big Lie* almost daily.
The New York Times, the Los Angeles Times, and other major newspapers, all perpetuate *The Big Lie*.
Because of *The Big Lie*, University of Hawaii Political Science Professor Rudolph J. Rummel has calculated that on the average day, every single day during the 20th century, thousands of people have been murdered by governments --_per day_. His book is called _Death by Government_.

Because of *The Big Lie*, not just millions, not just billions, but *trillions* of dollars in private property have been stolen by governments.

Because of this lie, billions of people around the world have been denied "the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them" (Declaration of Independence, 1776).


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Until cannabineer returns to give me something to mull over, I'm bored.

Shall we play another game? 


Name that cognitive bias.

-I believe half of all marriages end in divorce, but I am confident that if I get married I will end up in the half that stay together.

-Although I smoke two packs a day, I don't think I will get lung cancer because I didn't start smoking until I was 25.

-My chances of winning the lottery are better than most people because I have a special system for picking the numbers.

The three statements have a bias in common, what is it? Yes, I know that the actual divorce rate is not as simple as saying "it's 50/50", which is why the first one is worded carefully.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2016)

Fine, fuck it, it's flat for the next like half hour or so.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Until cannabineer returns to give me something to mull over, I'm bored.
> 
> Shall we play another game?
> 
> ...


Oh boy...back to thinking again...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Tens of thousands of children who (a generation ago) would have dreamed of being President have now turned to experimenting with oral sex.


you dont like blow jobs? whats wrong with you. 
how many other countries have space programs?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Until cannabineer returns to give me something to mull over, I'm bored.
> 
> Shall we play another game?
> 
> ...


Luck.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> DO our eyes play tricks on us ??? why are astronauts sworn to secrecy. what could they possibly say that would make governments truly liars but we go ahead on believing them likes its gospil
> why are there no fly zones at the poles
> 
> Lyndon Johnson told America that the North Vietnamese had attacked us in the Gulf of Tonkin. He lied. As a result, tens of thousands of Americans and millions of Vietnamese lost their lives in a no-win war.
> ...


Well put


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you dont like blow jobs? whats wrong with you.
> how many other countries have space programs?


There's a space program in his brain


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh boy...back to thinking again...


Cliff Notes location:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Cliff Notes location:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases


Actually I Googled it and briefed through multiple links...

I Googled nothing through 180 some pages...


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Luck.



Yes, this is sometimes referred to as the luck bias. Good Job.

The more proper name is optimism bias. Where the availability heuristic can cause us to miscalculate the probability of an event/outcome, optimism bias happens when we understand the odds favor a negative outcome, but think we'll get the outcome we want anyway. Specifically, it's not that we think the odds will somehow magically bend to favor us, but that we have some sort of unique ability or factor that will help us gain an edge. 

It is not limited just to direct probability assessment, but more abstract predictions as well.

"The methodology reveals, for instance, that students expect to receive higher starting salaries and more job offers than they end up getting. People tend to underestimate how long a project will take to complete and how much it will cost. Most of us predict deriving greater pleasure from a vacation than we subsequently do, and we anticipate encountering more positive events in an upcoming month (such as receiving a gift or enjoying a movie) than we end up experiencing" http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0960982211011912

Although this can lead to poor decisions, it can also be incredibly helpful. If people only considered the likelihood that they will become president, no one would bother trying to become president. Optimism bias helps motivate us to reach our goals, and It can also help to reduce stress and anxiety. There are always two sides to a bias.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 7, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Until cannabineer returns to give me something to mull over, I'm bored.
> 
> Shall we play another game?
> 
> ...



Sounds like wishful thinking to me...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you dont like blow jobs? whats wrong with you.
> how many other countries have space programs?


How many of them went to the moon?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> How many of them went to the moon?


Just us! That's why it was sooooo cool. Sorry you missed it.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just us! That's why it was sooooo cool. Sorry you missed it.


Can you give me an honest answer as to why the moon doesn't rotate like the earth?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Can you give me an honest answer as to why the moon doesn't rotate like the earth?


because...




it's _not_ the earth....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you're wrong


"The Moon does spin on its axis, completing a rotation once every 27.3 days; the confusion is caused because it also takes the same period to orbit the Earth, so that it keeps the same side facing us."

NASA says the moon rotates but we fucking see the same side always. No matter where on earth

Point being nasa is full of shit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

"You keep talkin' jive...and you'll fall in five..
keep talkin' some more and I'll cut it to four...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Can you give me an honest answer as to why the moon doesn't rotate like the earth?


Its called synchronous rotation or tidal lock. It does rotate, just at the same rate as it takes to orbit earth.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Its called synchronous rotation or tidal lock. It does rotate, just at the same rate as it takes to orbit earth.



I just want to be a part of the discussion, I honestly don't know if the earth is flat or round for the matter.

Does it even matter in the end?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3702703
> 
> 
> I just want to be a part of the discussion, I honestly don't know if the earth is flat or round for the matter.
> ...


check this out listen carefully


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 3702703
> 
> 
> I just want to be a part of the discussion, I honestly don't know if the earth is flat or round for the matter.
> ...


Kinda...

but if it doesn't to you, nobody's losin' any sleep over it...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Kinda...
> 
> but if it doesn't to you, nobody's losin' any sleep over it...


Aww and this whole time I thought you guys were


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> check this out listen carefully


Nice video. I listened carefully...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Aww and this whole time I thought you guys were


We are!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> We are!


Oh buddy now we're talking honestly though where is mellow man he gave this thread life


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

Look how much the earth has changed. None of these pictures are real. http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/07/150721-pictures-earth-nasa-dscovr-spacex-space-science/#/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 7, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLlNKy5j_O8 If it was a mirage or inversion wouldn't it be hazy or upside down? 



 







 



 I can't prove the earth is round with a telescope across water and the coriolis effect cant prove it either. Nasa pictures are ribbon banded composites photoshoped, they said so themselves. I talked to my sniper friend today or yesterday about coriolis, he said it was real but they weren't trained to factor it in. I hear a lot of people say that snipers have to calculate for it, well I've got news for you they don't. I couldn't find any artillery videos that calculate for it, I'll keep looking. This video says the opposite


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLlNKy5j_O8 If it was a mirage or inversion wouldn't it be hazy or upside down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use a telescope go to the top of one of the biggest mountains around and try to find mt Everest. Water not so much you look over the ocean you will see water so you got to be pretty high for the experiment. 

I can tell you right now though from the top of a mountain bigger mountains look smaller so possibly evidence of curvature.

Also a bullet fired at long range looses momentum and deals with gravitational pull which is the only thing we feel when the Earth is rotating. 

So many things can be done to prove earth is round without even leaving the Earth. Ever wonder why the shadow on the moon is round?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You can use a telescope go to the top of one of the biggest mountains around and try to find mt Everest. Water not so much you look over the ocean you will see water so you got to be pretty high for the experiment.
> 
> I can tell you right now though from the top of a mountain bigger mountains look smaller so possibly evidence of curvature.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


>


Then what causes gravity if not for the earth rotating? God? Lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Then what causes gravity if not for the earth rotating? God? Lol


The official theory for flat earth about Gravity is that the earths fixed plane is traveling upwards in the universe and that dark energy is what keeps us on the ground.

The example used to help understand this was to imagine yourself in a car that is constantly accelerating, if you try and get up from the seat the cars momentum is what keeps you on the seat. 

"In the Flat Earth model, _'gravity_', rather than being a force, is the upward acceleration of the Earth. The Earth always accelerates upward at 1g, which is equivalent to the gravitational acceleration in the Round Earth model. Like the force of gravity, the Earth's acceleration causes several commonly observed phenomena in our daily lives."

Sure we can see an object fall to the floor and say oh gravity.

But if gravity is real why is it still called a theory ?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 8, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The official theory for flat earth about Gravity is that the earths fixed plane is traveling upwards in the universe and that dark energy is what keeps us on the ground.
> 
> The example used to help understand this was to imagine yourself in a car that is constantly accelerating, if you try and get up from the seat the cars momentum is what keeps you on the seat.
> 
> ...


But I thought the Bible says the Earth sits on giant pillars? Nothing about Earth moving upwards.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> But if gravity is real why is it still called a *theory* ?


lol you're thinking hypothesis, dumbass.


A *hypothesis* is either a _suggested_ explanation for an observable phenomenon, or a reasoned prediction of a possible causal correlation among multiple phenomena. In science, a *theory* is a tested, well-substantiated, unifying explanation for a set of verified, proven factors. A theory is always backed by evidence; a hypothesis is only a suggested possible outcome, and is testable and falsifiable.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> But I thought the Bible says the Earth sits on giant pillars? Nothing about Earth moving upwards.


The bible can mean anything you want it to bruh.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> But I thought the Bible says the Earth sits on giant pillars? Nothing about Earth moving upwards.


I really don't follow the bible man


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol you're thinking hypothesis, dumbass.
> 
> 
> A *hypothesis* is either a _suggested_ explanation for an observable phenomenon, or a reasoned prediction of a possible causal correlation among multiple phenomena. In science, a *theory* is a tested, well-substantiated, unifying explanation for a set of verified, proven factors. A theory is always backed by evidence; a hypothesis is only a suggested possible outcome, and is testable and falsifiable.


Lol aww can we not talk in a condescending manner? 

THank's for clearing that up though.


Took a fit bong rip of some platinum San Fernando.



I think some clinics just add fancy words now like "platinum"


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol you're thinking hypothesis, dumbass.
> 
> 
> A *hypothesis* is either a _suggested_ explanation for an observable phenomenon, or a reasoned prediction of a possible causal correlation among multiple phenomena. In science, a *theory* is a tested, well-substantiated, unifying explanation for a set of verified, proven factors. A theory is always backed by evidence; a hypothesis is only a suggested possible outcome, and is testable and falsifiable.


Thanks for schooling me, I didn't know the difference


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Lol aww can we not talk in a condescending manner?
> 
> THank's for clearing that up though.
> 
> ...


Ok but my point is people tend to use the word theory wrong on a daily basis.

"I have a theory on why Gary is such an asshole." Wrong, you have a hypothesis on why I'm such an asshole. You would have to rule out all other possibilities of my assholeness to come up with just one reason why I'm an asshole, for it to become a theory.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 8, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I really don't follow the bible man


Well I guess it's possible as we are being shot out into the darkness like every other planet and star coming from the big bang. But still don't prove we are flat.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok but my point is people tend to use the word theory wrong on a daily basis.
> 
> "I have a theory on why Gary is such an asshole." Wrong, you have a hypothesis on why I'm such an asshole. You would have to rule out all other possibilities of my assholeness to come up with just one reason why I'm an asshole, for it to become a theory.


My theory is it just comes naturally.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> My theory is it just comes naturally.


I can't argue that and I don't see any other possible reason soooo..... You're theory seems legit!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok but my point is people tend to use the word theory wrong on a daily basis.
> 
> "I have a theory on why Gary is such an asshole." Wrong, you have a hypothesis on why I'm such an asshole. You would have to rule out all other possibilities of my assholeness to come up with just one reason why I'm an asshole, for it to become a theory.


I understand, now that's a very funny way of teaching someone that. I bet I won't forget the difference now


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 8, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well I guess it's possible as we are being shot out into the darkness like every other planet and star coming from the big bang. But still don't prove we are flat.



There is many references to a firmament in the bible, if the earth was flat there would be a dome separating our atmosphere from space (or this case the waters above) , this will tie in other conspiracies like chemtrials are used for creating the illusion of space and what not. Bla bla


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Yes, we turn over A and 4. If the 4 has an A on it, it falsifies the statement we want to test: "If a card has an "A" on one side it will have a "7" on the other side."
> 
> If a card has A on one side and a 4 on the other side, the statement is false.


Sorry that is not correct the way I learned logic. If A then 7 it does not require exclusivity that would be an IFF statement.

I actually took your arguments quite seriously and was impressed with your knowledge and understanding of the subject. Since I take massive amounts of cannabis to keep the chronic pain away I easily miss things. Therefore I decided to take some time, come completely off the cannabis, and make sure I was understanding your argument.



tyler.durden said:


>


I am disappointed in you Tyler. I don't throw memes at someone who is legitimately working on understanding a point. You would have shown less bias by simply elaborating from another angle where, you felt, I was missing the point instead of meme throwing.




Heisenberg said:


> Until cannabineer returns to give me something to mull over, I'm bored.
> 
> ......snip.........


Et tu, I was going to concede a point and ask a question but I won't bother you with my lack of erudition. In my field the person who got insulting first lost the argument no matter their content.

@cannabineer, I concede you were correct they do test positive. I won't argue with you on that subject again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> For the sake of clarity, would you mind if we focus on the availability heuristic and hash out the wason selection task sometime after. I have no intention of dodging that subject.
> 
> Lets look at another example of the availability heuristic. This is one taught to students as an example of the phenomenon. I'm curious if you also see this as confirmation bias.
> 
> ...


I am willing to concede that the availability heuristic may be a perceptual overlay, but I don't think it is a perceptual event. Overlays are cognitive in nature. 

~edit~ In the original example the two biased conclusions were "animal" and "serial killer". Statistically animals are much, much more common than serial killers. Annie and I discussed it, and she elucidated this statistical argument that works in favor of the availability heuristic. She has helped me work this one in my head. So I see that frequency plus vividness has an effect here probably beyond confirmation bias. I do not have my conclusions fully ready.

However we have bigger fish to fry, Heisenberg.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 8, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLlNKy5j_O8 If it was a mirage or inversion wouldn't it be hazy or upside down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cialis effect proves an axis, imo


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Until cannabineer returns to give me something to mull over, I'm bored.


 I am amazed that you ignored the person who brought the argument most precisely and concisely. Annie argued with you by every rule of rational and objective discourse, and she addressed all your points respectfully and insightfully. Your flat-out ignoring her speaks to your bias. I am seeing a pattern in you that is familiar to me, one that I have seen in others who will conceal and not admit their misogyny. You brought the sort of insult usually only academics deploy and recognize, insult to a plainly-capable and engaged boardmate who brought high-value discussion of the exact topic that interested you. I believe that the difference is the gender of your interlocutor. Boys' clubhouse! No stinky girls!


> Shall we play another game?
> 
> 
> Name that cognitive bias.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


A "let's watch the drama" meme instead of substantive discussion of the logic/bias issues. When I combine this with your recent defense of Pad, who has repeatedly been outed as a serious hater of women ... I see you slyly hooking your boxcar to the misogyny train. 

It hurts for two reasons. The lesser is that it hurts to see that I gravitated toward misogynistic male friends, and that says something about me. I am only beginning to admit how much I concealed my own misogyny behind the social forms.

I will leave the identification of the greater reason as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> A "let's watch the drama" meme instead of substantive discussion of the logic/bias issues. When I combine this with your recent defense of Pad, who has repeatedly been outed as a serious hater of women ... I see you slyly hooking your boxcar to the misogyny train.
> 
> It hurts for two reasons. The lesser is that it hurts to see that I gravitated toward misogynistic male friends, and that says something about me. I am only beginning to admit how much I concealed my own misogyny behind the social forms.
> 
> I will leave the identification of the greater reason as an exercise for the reader.


It may count for nothing, but I think you're being much too hard on yourself, cb. I also think you're being much too hard on Tyler.

I can't imagine either one of you being misogynists.

Peace and love.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2016)

In not thinking Tyler meant anything other than this is interesting discussion.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> It may count for nothing, but I think you're being much too hard on yourself, cb. I also think you're being much too hard on Tyler.
> 
> I can't imagine either one of you being misogynists.
> 
> Peace and love.


You didn't read the Loquacious thread where I did Annie the same way ... apparently praising her while slipping her the hidden blade. I can't show it to you because I colluded with Loquacious to destroy the evidence. Were this an isolated incident, I could rent your kind but misplaced remark. However the way i have hurt and driven off the other women in my life is a tale I don't tell ... but which confirms my status as a misogynist. I've accepted the thirty pieces of silver many times before.

I am one, and I recognize others. This sort of plausibly-deniable bigotry is very common among the educated, intelligent, male-dominated societies in which I did my school and professional work. Annie is accustomed to this. Thus she shrugged off the insult, even though we both saw it, and stayed focused on the point.

She even argued his side to me.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You didn't read the Loquacious thread where I did Annie the same way ... apparently praising her while slipping her the hidden blade. I can't show it to you because I colluded with Loquacious to destroy the evidence. Were this an isolated incident, I could rent your kind but misplaced remark. However the way i have hurt and driven off the other women in my life is a tale I don't tell ... but which confirms my status as a misogynist. I've accepted the thirty pieces of silver many times before.
> 
> I am one, and I recognize others. This sort of plausibly-deniable bigotry is very common among the educated, intelligent, male-dominated societies in which I did my school and professional work. Annie is accustomed to this. Thus she shrugged off the insult, even though we both saw it, and stayed focused on the point.
> 
> She even argued his side to me.


Then I would add that self-reflection is important, provided it leads to some positive change. Better to accept and correct your character flaws than to deny they exist.

You seem like a gent to me. Annie agrees, I'm sure, as does Tyler. It's possible that we all misrepresent ourselves inadvertently with poorly timed jokes/flippant comments from time to time. I have no doubt that both you and Tyler would apologize to anyone who felt genuinely victimized by anything either of you posted on these boards. 

I should probably leave it at that. I'm not trying to cause any waves.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

This is wonderful, in a life and death situation I just lost 1/100 of a sec of decision making time because of this thread being recalled in my time of need. Thanks. 

I can only hope the hereditary traits that I have no control over, kick in and override my best thinking. It's only after that type of event I'm able Question Everything.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry that is not correct the way I learned logic. If A then 7 it does not require exclusivity that would be an IFF statement.
> 
> I actually took your arguments quite seriously and was impressed with your knowledge and understanding of the subject. Since I take massive amounts of cannabis to keep the chronic pain away I easily miss things. Therefore I decided to take some time, come completely off the cannabis, and make sure I was understanding your argument.


I do not doubt your sincerity. You can search youtube for examples of the many iterations of the Wason selection task. Although I chose a slightly different rule, I think you'll see they all operate the same. I'm curious if you have a problem with just my version, or all versions. Perhaps there is something wrong in the way I set it up, but I don't see it.









curious2garden said:


> Et tu, I was going to concede a point and ask a question but I won't bother you with my lack of erudition. In my field the person who got insulting first lost the argument no matter their content.


I am a bit surprised that you would find this insulting. I did not mean to suggest that
cannabineer was the only person worthy of reply. As far as I knew, I had addressed your latest comment and was waiting for your rebuttal. Am I correct that this was the nature of your offense, or am I missing something?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> A "let's watch the drama" meme instead of substantive discussion of the logic/bias issues. When I combine this with your recent defense of Pad, who has repeatedly been outed as a serious hater of women ... I see you slyly hooking your boxcar to the misogyny train.
> 
> It hurts for two reasons. The lesser is that it hurts to see that I gravitated toward misogynistic male friends, and that says something about me. I am only beginning to admit how much I concealed my own misogyny behind the social forms.
> 
> I will leave the identification of the greater reason as an exercise for the reader.


Yea, but are you winning? I'd really like to know, I'm a little lost here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

I had my money on the bear please tell me I didn't gamble away all my food stamps. I was planning on eating a rib rye tonight.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I am amazed that you ignored the person who brought the argument most precisely and concisely. Annie argued with you by every rule of rational and objective discourse, and she addressed all your points respectfully and insightfully. Your flat-out ignoring her speaks to your bias. I am seeing a pattern in you that is familiar to me, one that I have seen in others who will conceal and not admit their misogyny. You brought the sort of insult usually only academics deploy and recognize, insult to a plainly-capable and engaged boardmate who brought high-value discussion of the exact topic that interested you. I believe that the difference is the gender of your interlocutor. Boys' clubhouse! No stinky girls!


This is getting a bit ridiculous. You and I have had enough exchanges in the past, including disagreements, that I think I deserve the benefit of the doubt. I assume that Annie is c2g, and as I explained to her, as far as I knew, I was awaiting a reply. Perhaps I am missing something. 

In any case, I had no idea of her gender until you pointed it out yesterday. And since then, I haven't thought much about it. I will admit to being a bit focused on your arguments, but I suspect that is because I am familiar with you from back in the day. If you look back in the thread you'll see that I, at first, was even confusing c2g with cannacat. I asked CC "So, do you have another guess as to the error the meme refers to?" When in actuality it was c2g who gave the first answer. (https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-188#post-12667266)

As you may or may not know, I run an FB page where we discuss these things constantly, and my partner admin is a 26y/o female from London. She has a MSc with a focus on cognitive anthropology, and has taught me loads of stuff. To be honest, I don't think about her gender much either. She is just someone I respect and recognize as being very capable in these subjects who happens to be female. When I write blog posts I refuse to post them until she has reviewed my work. While I am sure there are some aspects of my being which are misogynist without my realizing it, I thoroughly reject the accusation that I have an attitude of science or academia being only a boys club. 

I wonder if this is not an example of the fundamental attribution error. You seem to be attributing to prejudice what can be explained as confusion and unfamiliarity, or perhaps I have just failed to see your point. 

"In social psychology, the fundamental attribution error is the tendency for people to place an undue emphasis on internal characteristics (personality) to explain someone else's behavior in a given situation rather than considering the situation's external factors." 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fundamental_attribution_error


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I am disappointed in you Tyler. I don't throw memes at someone who is legitimately working on understanding a point. You would have shown less bias by simply elaborating from another angle where, you felt, I was missing the point instead of meme throwing.


Hey Annie. My silly meme had nothing to do with you, as your last exchange with Heis was a couple of pages before I posted that. Bear and Heis were in the middle of their exchange, which I found both interesting and refreshing not only because they are both powerhouse intellects, but I found Bear's accusations of dishonesty toward Heis quite baffling. Afaik, Heis has never once shown any dishonesty in the six years he and I have been members. To my mind he is a seeker of truth above all else, and has always been shown to put his feelings aside in the process of finding it in any situation. That's a big part of what makes him so powerful and effective. Bear should know this, as he was a regular in S&S&P back in the day, and had many exchanges with Heis as we all did. I could not see at all what Bear was claiming to see in Heis' posts, so in an attempt to break the current tension I tried to be funny, which obviously failed miserably. I probably would not have done this if we were back in S&S&P or in a serious subforum, but this is TNT where things seem much more relaxed and informal. I have nothing but respect and admiration for your personality and your great mind, and I hope this post clears up any misconceptions to the contrary...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> A "let's watch the drama" meme instead of substantive discussion of the logic/bias issues. When I combine this with your recent defense of Pad, who has repeatedly been outed as a serious hater of women ... I see you slyly hooking your boxcar to the misogyny train.


I am so confused, especially by your accusations of misogyny. I believe I explained myself and my perspective well in the thread in which I came to Pad's defense, and you seemed to be okay with my explanation. This coupled with the fact that you were the first person to give a 'like' to my meme in question, that was placed in the middle of your exchange with Heis (Annie's last exchange with him was pages back) as a silly tension breaker, makes me question what is really going on with you. In the first instance I was defending a long time friend who was being labeled incorrectly imo, and this second instance of inserting a harmless meme into a current exchange between two_ male_ intellectuals. I fail to see the link to misogyny. I have been through very similar exchanges with Heis over the years, and the logic of my arguments to him were VERY similar to what I witnessed from you. Being my philosophical better, Heis and his thoughtful and thorough rebuttals have corrected my thinking in many areas, and have taught me a great deal. I will always be grateful to him for the time and effort he spent on me. I thought we both knew that his integrity and sincerity were beyond reproach, I am surprised to see this is not the case...



> It hurts for two reasons. The lesser is that it hurts to see that I gravitated toward misogynistic male friends, and that says something about me. I am only beginning to admit how much I concealed my own misogyny behind the social forms.


I think it is very brave of you to admit your own shortcomings and misogyny, and I hate to play any part in your pain. That was never my intent. It seems that your opinion of me may be partly due to the fundamental attribution error (as Heis pointed out), or the phenomena of, 'There's something about that guy I just can't stand about me.' I think you may be attributing characteristics to some folks that don't actually exist...



> I will leave the identification of the greater reason as an exercise for the reader.


I'm cool with that, I think these guys know me well enough to make the right call regarding my character...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tyler durden is a kid with throwing memes like check me out i am so cool he is lost in his own world of knowing nothing but feels secure when posting memes and of course getting a like 

We are only told what the governmentt allows media to tell us,Censor ship at its finest.
how many people actually have been out of space to see earth ?? how are we to really know what they tell us ?? how many times has a scientist theory been proved wrong ?? lots of times 
is there Aliens visiting the earth ??? is earth on course with a meteor that will kill us all ?? these are things we will never know , they will not tell us 
We all were born with lies ,, Better be good or Santa will not bring you any presents , tooth fairy etc..
1969 moon landings although it looked real so does most movies don't you think ?? but is it 
I can guess the earth is round just by looking at the moon, one might say ok were round s well but are we really ? 
Who the fuck really knows i just watched a Space X last week dump a satelite into space and land back down on a ship it went up unloaded cargo and came straight down and landed WTF if earth is rotating this would mean as soon as the ship left the ship the ship will no longer be there its moving by the time ship unloaded cargo ship would of been long gone but it sure looked like it came straight down and landed to funny really 
And also why is it that even private aerospace companies have NASA or EU aerospace involved check it out not one private space company does anything with out NASA or EU space involvement its one big Cover up ..
Russia being the first to reach our outer most atmosphere knew it was a loss cause no man can survive Actual SPACE were trapped here and never will be able to leave 
Space is to harsh for us but USA made it to the moon lol 
Like i said amazing how the film crew was on the moon before the landings with pictures of Apollo landing 
When we look at the moons of mars ?? how come its not round just saying 
Its all a big lie 
And if its round or flat who really cares truth is were stuck here end of story


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

pretty easy picking members that contribute nothing just by there actual threads 
i see one thread where tyler mentions he is harvesting yet no pictures lol 
Sorry Tyler your a goof 
https://www.rollitup.org/search/25477405/


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> In the original example the two biased conclusions were "animal" and "serial killer". Statistically animals are much, much more common than serial killers.


The animals example is actually meant to be a control. The point intended was that on an average night watching an average program we are likely to hear a noise and suspect the most likely culprit. This, of course, depends on where you live. Animals may not be likely if you live in a big city. However, after the stimulus of watching a horror movie (presumably about a serial killer) we may be motivated to suspect the unlikely situation of a serial killer being outside our door. Most of us would immediately recognize the unlikeliness and not be inclined to call the police, but there is that gut feeling nagging us. And that's what biases are- intuitive notions. 

If you do decide that the availability heuristic is the most appropriate answer, I expect you will also acknowledge that my defense was not due to stubbornness and not grounded in sophistry. While it's true that these categories are actually impositions stemming from our need to organize things, and that nature cares not if she fits neatly into our classifications, these terms were meant to describe specific phenomena. The differences can be subtle and confusing, and I think you should thoroughly consider that before you go looking for, what seems like to me, boogiemen.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> i see one thread where tyler mentions he is harvesting yet no pictures lol
> Sorry Tyler your a goof


Well fuck...I see a whole thread of flat earth crap from you pea brains and no pictures either.

Show a high altitude pic of the flat disc... immediately!
Not some 'goof' pic either. Now go change your sock.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tangerine slow down on eating tangerines try some banana's it might help with your mental imbalance 

Nasa make up your mind which one is earth lol i really like the last picture made in disney land


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Tyler durden is a kid with throwing memes like check me out i am so cool he is lost in his own world of knowing nothing but feels secure when posting memes and of course getting a like
> 
> We are only told what the governmentt allows media to tell us,Censor ship at its finest.
> how many people actually have been out of space to see earth ?? how are we to really know what they tell us ?? how many times has a scientist theory been proved wrong ?? lots of times
> ...


imagine that... after your comments on composting who wouldathunk you were a "flat-earther"?
Hmmmm...
seems I overestimated you.


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

lol now now you should go tend to your carpet compost pile and worry about VOCS you know the toluene, benzene, formaldehyde, ethyl benzene, styrene, acetone associated with your compost technique ??? Dam


----------



## Slipup420 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prove to me the earth is round ???? its ironic how people are mis lead listen to video very closely what the astronaut is saying


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2016)

Isn't this all so funny!??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Tangerine slow down on eating tangerines try some banana's


That's your gig


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd like to order a planet that is cubic, please. Just one. 

As long as we're being silly


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> lol now now you should go tend to your carpet compost pile and worry about VOCS you know the toluene, benzene, formaldehyde, ethyl benzene, styrene, acetone associated with your compost technique ??? Dam View attachment 3703195


considering the age of the carpet and such, i'm not worried.
also if you look closely you'll see the separating layer between them
but here is a fat fuck you anyways


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Tyler durden is a kid with throwing memes like check me out i am so cool he is lost in his own world of knowing nothing but feels secure when posting memes and of course getting a like...
> 
> 
> (Blah, blah, blah, unsubstantiated conspiracy bullshit)...


You seem mad, bro. Don't be mad, it's just the interwebs. Amazing that you have me pegged after being here for an entire two weeks, I wonder who's smelly sock you are. If you weren't so lazy and actually read this thread, you would see we addressed all of the unoriginal concerns contained in your rhetoric. Instead of posting to show us all the cool shit you've learned from YT, perhaps you can pay attention and try to learn something. I don't care either way...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Prove to me the earth is round ???? its ironic how people are mis lead listen to video very closely what the astronaut is saying


find one picture or video of the edge of the world.. with proof thats what youre looking at.. if the earth ends, dont you think it would of been explored by now?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> pretty easy picking members that contribute nothing just by there actual threads
> i see one thread where tyler mentions he is harvesting yet no pictures lol
> Sorry Tyler your a goof
> https://www.rollitup.org/search/25477405/


I don't know what to say, I've never been called out like this before. Oh wait, yes I have. I don't post a lot of pics because my op is a perpetual dank-making factory that simply repeats the same old shit. If you'd like to drool over my awesome op, I invite you to click on my second siggy and scroll up to post #122. How do them words taste now? Should be more tolerable after I added some salt and spice. Pro tip - if you are going to call someone out, I suggest you bring your (that's your possessive and not you're contracting 'you are') spelling and punctuation up to at least a forth grade level. Loser...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2016)

These videos are soooo flimsy. Really really worthless


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I had my money on the bear please tell me I didn't gamble away all my food stamps. I was planning on eating a rib rye tonight.


Enjoy that excellent steak, amigo


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well fuck...I see a whole thread of flat earth crap from you pea brains and no pictures either.
> 
> Show a high altitude pic of the flat disc... immediately!
> Not some 'goof' pic either. Now go change your sock.


They can't, because they also deny man going into space. Pretty convenient, no?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't know what to say, I've never been called out like this before. Oh wait, yes I have. I don't post a lot of pics because my op is a perpetual dank-making factory that simply repeats the same old shit. If you'd like to drool over my awesome op, I invite you to click on my second siggy and scroll up to post #122. How do them words taste now? Should be more tolerable after I added some salt and spice. Pro tip - if you are going to call someone out, I suggest you bring your (that's your possessive and not you're contracting 'you are') spelling and punctuation up to at least a forth grade level. Loser...


Beg to differ Tyler, in my school days it was second grade level.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3703284


 That better be a ribeye burger


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2016)

Revegg.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Revegg. View attachment 3703287


"Reveg is mine", saith the LORD. 

- Romulan 12:9


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Revegg. View attachment 3703287


Nothin' flat about that!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

So what's the topic of the day guys?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So what's the topic of the day guys?


Rootbeer, no fizz.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2016)

What's yet favorite brand mines Barqs


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's yet favorite brand mines Barqs


A&W is better on the not so flat mountain.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 10, 2016)

Finally some interesting information. 

A&W brew the root beer right on site. Just sayin


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's yet favorite brand mines Barqs


A&W, but mostly because I remember when they were still drive-up style restaurants. That was cool.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> A&W, but mostly because I remember when they were still drive-up style restaurants. That was cool.


They still exist here in Texas


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> They still exist here in Texas


Cool. What about Top Notch? I think I'd like to go there, too, dig the nostalgia.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> A&W, but mostly because I remember when they were still drive-up style restaurants. That was cool.


They got one in RI I love that place every time I visit family I hit up the A&W.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 10, 2016)

All this thread is missing is some


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Cool. What about Top Notch? I think I'd like to go there, too, dig the nostalgia.


Never heard of top notch


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> They got one in RI I love that place every time I visit family I hit up the A&W.


Where?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2016)

This thread. ...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Where?


I'm not sure what town but it's only like 20 minutes from Burrillville,RI I always need directions though. Just used to go there all the time when I was living there as a kid and you can't get a wiener up north.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Where?


I found it Greenville. 460 Putnam Pike, Greenville, RI 02828


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I found it Greenville. 460 Putnam Pike, Greenville, RI 02828


I'm gonna check it out, wish I knew it was there while my father was alive, he always talked about the A&W's.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 10, 2016)

In 1847 the London Communist League (Karl Marx and Frederick Engels) used Hegel's theory of the dialectic to back up their economic theory of communism. Now, in the 21st century, Hegelian-Marxist thinking affects our entire social and political structure. The Hegelian dialectic is the framework for guiding our thoughts and actions into conflicts that lead us to a predetermined solution. If we do not understand how the Hegelian dialectic shapes our perceptions of the world, then we do not know how we are helping to implement the vision. *When we remain locked into dialectical thinking, we cannot see out of the box.*

Hegel's dialectic is the tool which manipulates us into a frenzied circular pattern of thought and action. Every time we fight for or defend against an ideology we are playing a necessary role in Marx and Engels' grand design to advance humanity into a dictatorship of the proletariat. The syntheticHegelian solution to all these conflicts can't be introduced unless we all take a side that will advance the agenda. The Marxist's global agenda is moving along at breakneck speed. The only way to completely stop the privacy invasions, expanding domestic police powers, land grabs, insane wars against inanimate objects (and transient verbs), covert actions, and outright assaults on individual liberty, is to *step outside the dialectic. This releases us from the limitations of controlled and guided thought.*

When we understand what motivated Hegel, we can see his influence on all of our destinies. ... *Hegelian conflicts* steer every political arena on the planet, from the United Nations to the major American political parties, all the way down to local school boards and community councils. *Dialogues and consensus-building are primary tools of the dialectic*, and terror and intimidation are also acceptable formats for obtaining the goal. The ultimateThird Way agenda is world government. Once we get what's really going on, we can cut the strings and move our lives in original directions outside the confines of the dialectical madness. Focusing on Hegel's and Engel's ultimate agenda, and avoiding getting caught up in their impenetrable theories ofsocial evolution, gives us the opportunity to think and act our way toward freedom, justice, and genuine liberty for all.

Today the dialectic is active in every political issue that encourages taking sides. We can see it in environmentalists instigating conflicts against private property owners, in democrats against republicans, in greens against libertarians, in communists against socialists, in neo-cons against traditional conservatives, in community activists against individuals, in pro-choice versus pro-life, in Christians against Muslims, in isolationists versus interventionists, in peace activists against war hawks. No matter what the issue, the invisible dialectic aims to control both the conflict and the resolution of differences, and leads everyone involved into a new cycle of conflicts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> In 1847 the London Communist League (Karl Marx and Frederick Engels) used Hegel's theory of the dialectic to back up their economic theory of communism. Now, in the 21st century, Hegelian-Marxist thinking affects our entire social and political structure. The Hegelian dialectic is the framework for guiding our thoughts and actions into conflicts that lead us to a predetermined solution. If we do not understand how the Hegelian dialectic shapes our perceptions of the world, then we do not know how we are helping to implement the vision. *When we remain locked into dialectical thinking, we cannot see out of the box.*
> 
> Hegel's dialectic is the tool which manipulates us into a frenzied circular pattern of thought and action. Every time we fight for or defend against an ideology we are playing a necessary role in Marx and Engels' grand design to advance humanity into a dictatorship of the proletariat. The syntheticHegelian solution to all these conflicts can't be introduced unless we all take a side that will advance the agenda. The Marxist's global agenda is moving along at breakneck speed. The only way to completely stop the privacy invasions, expanding domestic police powers, land grabs, insane wars against inanimate objects (and transient verbs), covert actions, and outright assaults on individual liberty, is to *step outside the dialectic. This releases us from the limitations of controlled and guided thought.*
> 
> ...


In your view, what are the main differences between Hegel's dialectic and plain old debate? Also, above it suggests stepping outside the dialectic, what do you think are possible alternatives?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 10, 2016)

If the world was flat we should be able to see all the star constellations from any given point but we cant. The stars in the two hemispheres are completely different. I swear I'm going to start the oblate spheroid movement.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 10, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> In your view, what are the main differences between Hegel's dialectic and plain old debate? Also, above it suggests stepping outside the dialectic, what do you think are possible alternatives?


Great questions. 'Plain old debate' could be interpreted any number of ways, and is not specific to any single method of argument, which leaves me unable to point differences, however Hegel explained a process where truth is instead arrived through the friction and conflict between one force (the thesis) and its opposite (the antithesis). The final result from that clash, the synthesis, is (in his opinion) the best conclusion.
In all likelihood, the synthesis is not the final and absolute truth. It becomes the new thesis where a new antithesis forms to oppose it. The conflict between them leads to a second synthesis. This process repeats until the final synthesis is revealed, which theoretically is absolute truth. In plain terms, the Hegelian Dialectic is the battle of two extremes to get a result that is somewhere in the middle. I personally like use the Aristotelian method for arriving at truth, which is to observe all the facts of the situation and then make the most logical conclusion based from those observations.
In my opinion there is no FACTUAL basis that "social evolution of the species" exists. So Hegelian-Marxist *thinking* that suggests societies can evolve spiritually by constant conflict -reaction -solution is baseless. Furthermore I believe there are more effective strategies to steer societies (by effective I obviously mean _humane_)*. But to understand them you need to 'think outside the box', *which I don't think you are capable of just yet. Which is not a disguised insult, just a nod to the hold that the subject of logical fallacies has over your critical thinking.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2016)

What if we settle on calling it a icosahedron? Flat earthers get their flat spots, but we're still round!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What if we settle on calling it a icosahedron? Flat earthers get their flat spots, but we're still round!


Lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its not a desert.
> 
> What was that show with the earth in high definition on discovery?
> 
> Anyways, that is the seasons you are watching. Come spring you will see it turn green again.


Look at North America, the two balls, ( not spheroids) are the same size but North America magically grew by a third. Presented with the obvious lie you still choose to believe. Both of those photos were claimed as real by NASA. So, logic would say that they are liars. 
To bad they don't teach critical thinking at school.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol


It's just as believable as the spheroid nonsense.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at North America, the two balls, ( not spheroids) are the same size but North America magically grew by a third. Presented with the obvious lie you still choose to believe. Both of those photos were claimed as real by NASA. So, logic would say that they are liars.
> To bad they don't teach critical thinking at school.


It is you that lacks critical thinking.

Ummm? Does the north not freeze then thaw according g to season? 

Water can be a liquid, gas, or solid.

When it freezes to a solid it expands. 

What did I say it was due to? The seasons are responsible for the size and color.

Go buy a damn $100 telescope you guys that think the earth is flat. You can look and see other plants and that they are round. With a good one you can see the rings on planets and see how they are a sphere.

Geese man.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, is the Earth flat or what???


It's definately stationary. See in the video. This man appears to be higher than the space shuttle but you can see the earth does not rotate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is you that lacks critical thinking.
> 
> Ummm? Does the north not freeze then thaw according g to season?
> 
> ...


I was commenting on the two different sizes of North America in the NASA pics. Which one is real? One of them is a lie obviously.
Ergo: NASA lies.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is you that lacks critical thinking.
> 
> Ummm? Does the north not freeze then thaw according g to season?
> 
> ...


So, if you have three women living in your house does that make you a woman? Round bodies in the sky does not mean we live on a round body. Can you see the logic in that statement?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, if you have three women living in your house does that make you a woman? Round bodies in the sky does not mean we live on a round body. Can you see the logic in that statement?


Dude I'm not stupid.

In my time in the military I had some classes that taught about the curvature of the earth.

Simple math.

Also I have seen how the military usese the curvature of the earth to hide troop movements.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The official theory for flat earth about Gravity is that the earths fixed plane is traveling upwards in the universe and that dark energy is what keeps us on the ground.
> 
> The example used to help understand this was to imagine yourself in a car that is constantly accelerating, if you try and get up from the seat the cars momentum is what keeps you on the seat.
> 
> ...


That explanation is from the co opted flat earth society site. They are shills. Gravity actually is not necessary if we are living on a stationary plane. No excuse needs to be invented for why we are not flying off into space as we should if we are spinning at 1000 miles an hour. Every yes but, is answered by this excuse called gravity. Gravity strong enough to hold the massive oceans in yet allow a butterfly to float around. Dare I say it? Yes, I CALL BULLSHIT on this magical gravity theory. It is a fucking fairy tale.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's definately stationary. See in the video. This man appears to be higher than the space shuttle but you can see the earth does not rotate.


Shit, you're back??? Why? That was a rather short hiatus. Please take a longer break, we were really enjoying the peace...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well fuck...I see a whole thread of flat earth crap from you pea brains and no pictures either.
> 
> Show a high altitude pic of the flat disc... immediately!
> Not some 'goof' pic either. Now go change your sock.


Here ya go. Notice the local Sun? Notice how the light rays go in all directions? IF the sun were 93000000 miles away the light beams would be paralell.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Shit, you're back??? Why? That was a rather short hiatus. Please take a longer break, we were really enjoying the peace...


Nice word, hiatus. Hiatus, hiatus. I like it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Revegg. View attachment 3703287


If you re pot that I think it should yield heavily. Sweet.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dude I'm not stupid.
> 
> In my time in the military I had some classes that taught about the curvature of the earth.
> 
> ...


Ok, then please explain why the Statue of Liberty can be seen from 60 miles away when it should be hidden by the curvature of the earth? There are hundreds of testimonials of this occurrence.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> In 1847 the London Communist League (Karl Marx and Frederick Engels) used Hegel's theory of the dialectic to back up their economic theory of communism. Now, in the 21st century, Hegelian-Marxist thinking affects our entire social and political structure. The Hegelian dialectic is the framework for guiding our thoughts and actions into conflicts that lead us to a predetermined solution. If we do not understand how the Hegelian dialectic shapes our perceptions of the world, then we do not know how we are helping to implement the vision. *When we remain locked into dialectical thinking, we cannot see out of the box.*
> 
> Hegel's dialectic is the tool which manipulates us into a frenzied circular pattern of thought and action. Every time we fight for or defend against an ideology we are playing a necessary role in Marx and Engels' grand design to advance humanity into a dictatorship of the proletariat. The syntheticHegelian solution to all these conflicts can't be introduced unless we all take a side that will advance the agenda. The Marxist's global agenda is moving along at breakneck speed. The only way to completely stop the privacy invasions, expanding domestic police powers, land grabs, insane wars against inanimate objects (and transient verbs), covert actions, and outright assaults on individual liberty, is to *step outside the dialectic. This releases us from the limitations of controlled and guided thought.*
> 
> ...


This Hegalian dialectic reminds me of good pig bad pig.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

Slipup420 said:


> Prove to me the earth is round ???? its ironic how people are mis lead listen to video very closely what the astronaut is saying


I agree their photos are laughable, since when does Africa take up an entire half of the Earth? I have to call bullshit again on NASA.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 17, 2016)

I agree with slipup, the onus is on the ball earthers to prove the earth is round. We have displayed the NASA fraud ad nauseam, Photo's from over 60 miles away showing a city across the lake Michigan, and many other proofs. All we get is terms like gravity and relativity and no proof whatsoever. Prove the earth is round.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If yet gonna state that its a giant light bulb being moved across the sky you have to explain the source of its motion dude. What's the theory then?


It could be something like this. Electromagnetism. Just a hypothesis, check out the experiment that shows it to be a possibility.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

How's Jesus? Any further magical communication with him lately?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> How's Jesus? Any further magical communication with him lately?


Prove the earth is round.


----------



## ovo (Jun 18, 2016)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36560416

Reinhold Hanning sentenced to 5 years.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Prove the earth is round.


Gravity? Bullshit! Spherical Earth? Double Bullshit! Immaculate birth, talking snakes, zombie messiahs, magical healing? Now, there's some logic I can get behind! Wake up, peeps...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

By the way, were you able to restart your imaginary grow? You know, the one that you had to take down because an imaginary RIU mod was loose with your personal info in your imagination? Liars make jesus cry...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It's definately stationary.


Your thought process is defin*i*tely stationary.

Remember when you told that corker about having a Bachelor's Degree in Law? That was funny.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm reminded of the time i misspelled _prodigy_. And more recently, added an apostrophe where unneeded, which is far greater transgression than leaving one off.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Hang on a sec. Is there an implication here that the earth has an edge? Or, is it an infinite plane, something like that? If you're stargazing and it's really cool do you sit on the edge of your earth like seats at a monster truck show?

These are real questions.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Hang on a sec. Is there an implication here that the earth has an edge? Or, is it an infinite plane, something like that? If you're stargazing and it's really cool do you sit on the edge of your earth like seats at a monster truck show?
> 
> These are real questions.


They genuinely believe it's surrounded by a wall of ice.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

Look, I just don't understand this science. I call bullshit


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> They genuinely believe it's surrounded by a wall of ice.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Prove the earth is round.


Show me the edge of the earth.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at North America, the two balls, ( not spheroids) are the same size but North America magically grew by a third. Presented with the obvious lie you still choose to believe. Both of those photos were claimed as real by NASA. So, logic would say that they are liars.
> To bad they don't teach critical thinking at school.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

This is how they've rationalized failing science in grade school. It was all wrong info anyway


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone with a pair of eyes can step outside and look at the moon. Earth casts its shadow on the moon and we can see it's a round shadow. Jeez, stfu, get off the computer, and go play outside every once in a while.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Prove the earth is round.


Done. Hundreds of years ago.

Only an idiot would have a problem with it.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Done. Hundreds of years ago.
> 
> Only an idiot would have a problem with it.


I should have this ready to cut and paste at a moments notice for this educational thread


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Prove the earth is round.


It is impossible to argue with a religious or political zealot. But your butt hurt sure healed fast, popped right back up like the religious bop clown you are LOL.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It is impossible to argue with a religious or political zealot. But your butt hurt sure healed fast, popped right back up like the religious bop clown you are LOL.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

today's lesson for those who can read.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/obesely-speaking/201411/excessive-attention-seeking-and-drama-addiction


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Hang on a sec. Is there an implication here that the earth has an edge? Or, is it an infinite plane, something like that? If you're stargazing and it's really cool do you sit on the edge of your earth like seats at a monster truck show?
> 
> These are real questions.



Many flat earther believers think there is a dome and others believe it is an infinite frozen plane with occasional puddles like our earth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Hang on a sec. Is there an implication here that the earth has an edge? Or, is it an infinite plane, something like that? If you're stargazing and it's really cool do you sit on the edge of your earth like seats at a monster truck show?
> 
> These are real questions.


Lol. But they don't have real answers.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is how they've rationalized failing science in grade school. It was all wrong info anyway


The scientific method:

The steps of the scientific method are to:

*Ask a Question*
*Do Background Research*
*Construct a Hypothesis*
*Test Your Hypothesis by Doing an Experiment*
*Analyze Your Data and Draw a Conclusion*
*Communicate Your Results*
*The level water experiments have been conducted and repeated hundreds of times and can be done by anyone. Can you show us any experiments that show the earth to be a sphere? I mean Spheroid? Or is it pear shaped now? They change it so often I get confused.*


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Show me the edge of the earth.


Here ya go, there are some spots without a wall, but with temps as low as 150 degrees below zero humans have not been able to go very far. Soon after jet travel was invented, 60 nations signed the antarctic treaty, closing Antarctica to development. Airplanes never traverse the antarctic. Why is that on a globular earth planes do not traverse the South Pole? Why is it that it is so much colder at the so called South pole than the North Pole? Life abounds in the Arctic circle but there is very little living at these Southern regions.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The scientific method:
> 
> The steps of the scientific method are to:
> 
> ...


Use a bigger bolder font...that might help.

It was done exactly that way 100's of yrs. ago. You don't offer scientific _*proven*_ facts, you offer 'beliefs' and fairy tales.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

ovo said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36560416
> 
> Reinhold Hanning sentenced to 5 years.


Does this have anything to do with the earth being flat?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

[QUOT
E="tangerinegreen555, post: 12700340, member: 141490"]Use a bigger bolder font...that might help.

It was done exactly that way 100's of yrs. ago. You don't offer scientific _*proven*_ facts, you offer 'beliefs' and fairy tales.[/QUOTE]

Here is your proof, in science when something is disproved by the use of experiments you are supposed to toss out your theory and think of another theory. Just saying.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Done. Hundreds of years ago.
> 
> Only an idiot would have a problem with it.


In what way was this proven? Please cite the experiment.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Anyone with a pair of eyes can step outside and look at the moon. Earth casts its shadow on the moon and we can see it's a round shadow. Jeez, stfu, get off the computer, and go play outside every once in a while.


If this were the case, the moons light would have the same properties as the suns light. This experiment has been repeated and can be repeated by anyone. Your ASSUMPTION seems to be incorrect based on the experiment's results.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Does this have anything to do with flat earth?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I should have this ready to cut and paste at a moments notice for this educational thread


Yes rather than cite any experiments or proofs just claim it was proved hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Your thought process is defin*i*tely stationary.
> 
> Remember when you told that corker about having a Bachelor's Degree in Law? That was funny.


Why are you so envious of a piece of paper? Get over it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It is impossible to argue with a religious or political zealot. But your butt hurt sure healed fast, popped right back up like the religious bop clown you are LOL.


So, the takeaway from your comment is that religious people are bop clowns?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Somebody please explain why the Earth is not rotating in this footage from the edge of space.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why are you so envious of a piece of paper? Get over it.


Good one. 

I would just as soon believe the Earth is flat than believe you have a Bachelor's in anything.

How does your God feel about you telling lies and being completely unrepentant? Disappointed, probably.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Good one.
> 
> I would just as soon believe the Earth is flat than believe you have a Bachelor's in anything.
> 
> How does your God feel about you telling lies and being completely unrepentant? Disappointed, probably.


So, being unable to prove the rotundity of the Earth you resort to calling me a liar. That is all you guys have apparently are ad hominem attacks.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

The religion of many here is Scientism, I submit. Such blind faith in unproven theories such as gravity and relativity seems to indicate this to be the case. The world is round because Copernicus ( one of your many gods ) says so.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, being unable to prove the rotundity of the Earth you resort to calling me a liar. That is all you guys have apparently are ad hominem attacks.


You don't have a Bachelor's in Law, so you are ipso facto a liar. Disprove it by showing a photo of your parchment with your name redacted and I'll apologize.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ball earther: The world is round because my teacher said so, stupid!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You don't have a Bachelor's in Law, so you are ipso facto a liar. Disprove it by showing a photo of your parchment with your name redacted and I'll apologize.


I can give a fuck less what you think. It's not worth stripping the metadeta etc etc. I know your a liar. You are projecting.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I can give a fuck less what you think. It's not worth stripping the metadeta etc etc. I know your a liar. You are projecting.


You obviously care greatly about what we think, or you wouldn't have offered up such nonsense about your academic credentials.

You're insecure about your authority in intellectual matters, so you compensate by announcing that you're an educated man with a Bachelor's in Law to prove it. When asked for evidence, all of a sudden "I don't care what you think, I don't have to prove anything, you're the liar!"

I'm chuckling to myself as I type. Poor guy. So insecure. Small brain, smaller genitals.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You obviously care greatly about what we think, or you wouldn't have offered up such nonsense about your academic credentials.
> 
> You're insecure about your authority in intellectual matters, so you compensate by announcing that you're an educated man with a Bachelor's in Law to prove it. When asked for evidence, all of a sudden "I don't care what you think, I don't have to prove anything, you're the liar!"
> 
> I'm chuckling to myself as I type. Poor guy. So insecure. Small brain, smaller genitals.


Law and Science are very distinct. A law degree does not enhance my arguments on this topic. More ad hominem attacks from you. Loser.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Law and Science are very distinct. A law degree does not enhance my arguments on this topic. More ad hominem attacks from you. Loser.


A Law Degree would greatly enhance your arguments, trust me. You'd need one first, obviously.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> A Law Degree would greatly enhance your arguments, trust me. You'd need one first, obviously.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

When all else fails, resort to religious bigotry. Weak.

Teach you that in Law School, bro?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> When all else fails, resort to religious bigotry. Weak.
> 
> Teach you that in Law School, bro?


did anyone teach him anything in any school?

who is he trying to convince? nobody here is that fucking stupid....so...?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> When all else fails, resort to religious bigotry. Weak.
> 
> Teach you that in Law School, bro?


So, it is ok for all here to bag on my religion or the fact that I am religious but respond and you whine like a little bitch. I am not your brother.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> did anyone teach him anything in any school?
> 
> who is he trying to convince? nobody here is that fucking stupid....so...?


This seems to apply to you.----

Ball earther: "The world is round because my teacher said so, stupid!"


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, it is ok for all here to bag on my religion or the fact that I am religious but respond and you whine like a little bitch. I am not your brother.


If bagging on your religion involves me suggesting you should refrain from lying and repent for previous lies or your God would be disappointed in you, so be it.

There is no bigotry in that sentiment. Your image, however, is quite clear in its intent.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

None of my 'brothers' are racist antisemetic attention whores who dispute scientific fact and announce that they like Hitler.

Like you did right here in this thread...

repeatedly.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Presented with this obvious fakery and still some people refuse to acknowledge reality. It's to horrifying I guess.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Presented with this obvious fakery and still some people refuse to acknowledge reality. It's to horrifying I guess.


Obvious 'fakery' like your fake Bachelor's Degree? Or less fake?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> None of my 'brothers' are racist antisemetic attention whores who dispute scientific fact and announce that they like Hitler.
> 
> Like you did right here in this thread...
> 
> repeatedly.


When did theories become fact? Please cite the proof of gravity and Relativity. Those are only unproven theories. 

Anybody who objects to getting fucked up the ass by the so called Federal Reserve, or the genocide of the Palestinians is antisemetic. I wear that badge proudly.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> When did theories become fact? Please cite the proof of gravity and Relativity. Those are only unproven theories.
> 
> Anybody who objects to getting fucked up the ass by the so called Federal Reserve, or the genocide of the Palestinians is antisemetic. I wear that badge proudly.


What badge do you wear proudly?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Obvious 'fakery' like your fake Bachelor's Degree? Or less fake?


Rather than discuss proofs of the supposedly round earth you continue with the ad hominem attacks. You guys are losing this debate big time.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What badge do you wear proudly?


The label of antisemite.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

Your self delusion of intelligence is what is in question.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The label of antisemite.


You're proud to be antisemitic? Baffling.

In what year of your law degree did you cover the legalities of antisemitism and its consequences? Is it tort, or criminal? Explain in your own words why antisemitism is against the law in most western countries.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Your self delusion of intelligence is what is in question.


This sounds like you:

''My teacher said the earth is round, stupid."

Please cite some proof of the earth's rotundity or something to defend your position.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You're proud to be antisemitic? Baffling.
> 
> In what year of your law degree did you cover the legalities of antisemitism and its consequences? Is it tort, or criminal? Explain in your own words why antisemitism is against the law in most western countries.


Explain in my own words why antisemitism is against the law in mos western countries. ---

Ever hear of the golden rule genius? Those who have the gold write the rules. Everyone who is reading this should ask themselves why the holocaust has to be defended by a law, making it illegal to question it. The truth never needs a law to defend it. Just saying. 

The fact that there are laws to protect the holohoax says it all. 

''To know who rules over you, ask yourself who you are not allowed to criticize"-- I think Voltaire said that.

Guy gets prison for arguing with a jew:






Wake up people.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Explain in my own words why antisemitism is against the law in mos western countries. ---
> 
> Ever hear of the golden rule genius? Those who have the gold write the rules. Everyone who is reading this should ask themselves why the holocaust has to be defended by a law, making it illegal to question it. The truth never needs a law to defend it. Just saying.
> 
> ...


Hahaha!

I can just imagine that lecture on day one of Mellowman's law degree:

"Ever hear of the golden rule, geniuses? Those who have the gold write the rules."

At least you tried to answer in your own words. B+ for effort, D- for content.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have a tiny penis. It is incredibly tiny.
> 
> My wife cucks me constantly and makes me lick Jew sperm off of her if I want to touch her, so I hate jews too.
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I can just imagine that lecture on day one of Mellowman's law degree:
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what is called positive law as opposed to natural law.

Natural law is when the law is obvious. Such as, it is against natural law to rape, murder, batter, steal. for example.

Positive law is when the king or government makes an edict that benefits himself/itself to control the population. Some positive laws are: making pot illegal, making discussion of history illegal such as the holohoax. 

Can you see the difference?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> FIFY


Quite making shit up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Quite making shit up.


prove me wrong by posting a picture of your penis, or doing anything with your wife/significant other besides you getting cucked by some big-nosed jew like me.

cuck.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, that is what is called positive law as opposed to natural law.
> 
> Natural law is when the law is obvious. Such as, it is against natural law to rape, murder, batter, steal. for example.
> 
> ...


I certainly can. Now what legal precedent is there in place to protect the Holocaust, as stated in your previous post? Does this precedent fall under Natural Law or Positive Law?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I certainly can. Now what legal precedent is there in place to protect the Holocaust, as stated in your previous post? Does this precedent fall under Natural Law or Positive Law?


Reread my post, it clearly says which category of law it is.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Quite making shit up.


You first


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Reread my post, it clearly says which category of law it is.


Reread my post. I asked for the legal precedent which protects the Holocaust.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

There is no legal pre


SunnyJim said:


> I certainly can. Now what legal precedent is there in place to protect the Holocaust, as stated in your previous post? Does this precedent fall under Natural Law or Positive Law?


It was not done by a judges ruling it was done by the money grubbing politicians legislating it into law.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There is no legal pre
> 
> It was not done by a judges ruling it was done by the money grubbing politicians legislating it into law.


Politicians legislated against Holocaust denying? Under what statute?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Let's take a poll here. Who thinks it is ok for the government to make a law, making it illegal to discuss what may or may not have happened during world war II? Chime in guys.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Politicians legislated against Holocaust denying? Under what statute?


Which one? There are dozens.

Here is one from Austria. 

§ 3h. As an amendment to § 3 g., whoever denies, grossly plays down, approves or tries to excuse the National Socialist genocide or other National Socialist crimes against humanity in a print publication, in broadcast or other media.

Other media includes the internet. So, I guess I won't be visiting Austria for some time.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Which one there are dozens.
> 
> Here is one from Austria.
> 
> ...


lol. Ripped straight from Wikipedia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_against_Holocaust_denial#Austria

Nice research.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's take a poll here. Who thinks it is ok for the government to make a law, making it illegal to discuss what may or may not have happened during world war II? Chime in guys.


you mean hate speech laws?

i certainly support laws against hate speech.

it is illegal for me to scream "fire" in a crowded theater or shout "bomb" on an airplane because it would put lives in danger.

fighting words are not protected speech either. 

i view your anti-semitic hate speech in exactly the same light. if you walk up to me and start trying to tell me that my family is lying to me about the tattoos that the nazis gave them, well, you're probably going to be in danger.

so for your own sake and safety, i support hate speech laws which prohibit fetid cumfarts like you from spewing your vitriol. and the reason why i support them is because i don't want to see you get leveled because you provoke someone.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> lol. Ripped straight from Wikipedia.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laws_against_Holocaust_denial#Austria
> 
> Nice research.


I said I had a law degree, I didn't say I had an account with Lexus Nexus.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean hate speech laws?
> 
> i certainly support laws against hate speech.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a good little dare I say it? Ok, spoken like a good little slave.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I said I had a law degree, I didn't say I had an account with Lexus Nexus.


That's right. And it's clear to everyone that you don't. Just admit it. Lift the burden.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Spoken like a good little dare I say it? Ok, spoken like a good little slave.


nah, go ahead and call me a jew as a hateful bigoted slur. such words are deemed fighting words and are not protected by the first amendment. it's basically like you throwing the first punch. gives me a good excuse to show you how superior us jews are to shitheads like you.

you should post a picture of yourself. just so we can see how overweight and neckbearded you are.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you mean hate speech laws?
> 
> i certainly support laws against hate speech.
> 
> ...



What vitriol? Since when is speaking out against oppression vitriol? Your mind is totally warped dude and it's sort of sad that you don;t even realize it. I can imagine the Royalists calling the patriots spewers of vitriol as I sit here. Sad, so very sad.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, go ahead and call me a jew as a hateful bigoted slur. such words are deemed fighting words and are not protected by the first amendment. it's basically like you throwing the first punch. gives me a good excuse to show you how superior us jews are to shitheads like you.
> 
> you should post a picture of yourself. just so we can see how overweight and neckbearded you are.


Fighting words are another positive law to silence free speech. See how it works people? 

No I understand, you really are a paid troll. Something I have long suspected but am now sure of.

http://www.gilad.co.uk/writings/jonathon-blakeley-a-guide-to-hasbara-trolls.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What vitriol? Since when is speaking out against oppression vitriol? Your mind is totally warped dude and it's sort of sad that you don;t even realize it. I can imagine the Royalists calling the patriots spewers of vitriol as I sit here. Sad, so very sad.


your penis is tiny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Fighting words are another positive law to silence free speech. See how it works people?
> 
> No I understand, you really are a paid troll. Something I have long suspected but am now sure of.
> 
> http://www.gilad.co.uk/writings/jonathon-blakeley-a-guide-to-hasbara-trolls.html


you are at least 145 pounds overweight. and your penis is tiny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Let's see, the man took his country off the international so called federal reserve system and reserved the power of making money out of thin air to the German people and not foreign banks, He turned his economy around from where German girls were forced to sell their bodies to prosperity in less than 3 years. I've never seen a politician do anything like that before. That is why his country was attacked by France and England they could not allow somebody to go off the reservation. So yes, I am a fan of Hitler.


uh-huh


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Does he ever wrap his tiny penis in his law degree parchment to make it look longer, therefore increasing his sense of virility?

If by law degree parchment we mean his tube sock, then probably.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I adore the man.


uh-huh


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, go ahead and call me a jew as a hateful bigoted slur. such words are deemed fighting words and are not protected by the first amendment. it's basically like you throwing the first punch. gives me a good excuse to show you how superior us jews are to shitheads like you.
> 
> you should post a picture of yourself. just so we can see how overweight and neckbearded you are.


''gives me a good excuse to show you how superior us jews are to shitheads like you.''

You see guys, that is the problem with the ''Jewish Master Race.'' They think we are inferior animal like beings in the shape of humans, that makes it ok to enslave us.

These quotes are from their holy book "The Talmud"

"You are _Adam_ ["man"], but _goyim_ [gentiles] are not called _Adam_ ["man"]." Kerithoth 6b

"The seed of the _goyim_ is like an animal." Sanhedrin 74b

"All Gentile children are animals." Yebamoth 98a 

"The best of the gentiles: kill him; the best of snakes: smash its skull; the best of women: is filled with witchcraft." Kiddushin 66c The uncensored version of this text appears in _Tractate Soferim _(New York, M. Higer, 1937), 15:7, p. 282. "The best of the gentiles should all be killed" (http://talmudical.blogspot.com). From the original Hebrew of the Babylonian Talmud as quoted by the 1907 _Jewish Encyclopedia _published by Funk and Wagnalls and compiled by Isidore Singer, under the entry, 'Gentile,' (p. 617).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your such a good house N........


uh-huh


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ''gives me a good excuse to show you how superior us jews are to shitheads like you.''
> 
> You see guys, that is the problem with the ''Jewish Master Race.'' They think we are inferior animal like beings in the shape of humans, that makes it ok to enslave us.
> 
> ...


well, i don't know about other people.

but you certainly are inferior.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> uh-huh


You might for one minute just consider the possibility that you have been indoctrinated. Since a child you have been told constantly that the earth is round and that Hitler was a monster. Millions of times you ahve been told this but with no evidence to prove it. Just cgi animations and hateful movies written by the enemies of Hitler and real science.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i don't know about other people.
> 
> but you certainly are inferior.


Go away Hasbara. We are onto you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you still believe 911 was done by 19 cavemen there is no hope for you.


uh-huh


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I AM AN ANTISEMITE what of it?


uh-huh


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> uh-huh



Are you saying you believe that nonsense that television spouts about 911?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You might for one minute just consider the possibility that you have been indoctrinated. Since a child you have been told constantly that the earth is round and that Hitler was a monster. Millions of times you ahve been told this but with no evidence to prove it. Just cgi animations and hateful movies written by the enemies of Hitler and real science.


You might also for one minute consider the possibility that you have been indoctrinated. Since a child you have been told constantly that your tiny penis will grow and become the monster you need it to be to prove your self-worth. Millions of times you have been told it will grow any day now but looking at it you know there is no evidence to prove it. Just cgi animations and hateful fapping.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You might for one minute just consider the possibility that you have been indoctrinated. Since a child you have been told constantly that the earth is round and that Hitler was a monster. Millions of times you ahve been told this but with no evidence to prove it. Just cgi animations and hateful movies written by the enemies of Hitler and real science.


hitler was inferior too, just like you.

post a picture of your penis to prove that it's not incredibly tiny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I haven't seen UB in a while in this thread, I must of spanked him pretty good.



yeah, I can see that...

you're just overwhelming everybody here...

hospital wifi?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Why are you back here, MM? You are hated by almost all here, have zero credibility, and have shown that you are learning disabled by asking the same questions that have been answered. At this point, anything you post, even if it contained some fact, would be completely ignored and discarded. I can only conclude that you are into S&M with intense masochistic tendencies, no one will play with you irl, or you are simply trying to convince yourself of your own bullshit. Please explain...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

This poor man was kidnapped from the USA by so called law enforcement officials and deported to Canada, where he sat for 2 years in jail under a so called antiterrorist law. Then he was deported to Germany where he was jailed for many years for having an un popular opinion. It really shows who is really in control in this world.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ernst-zundel-sentenced-to-5-years-for-holocaust-denial-1.659372


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Why are you back here, MM? You are hated by almost all here, have zero credibility, and have shown that you are learning disabled by asking the same questions that have been answered. At this point, anything you post, even if it contained some fact, would be completely ignored and discarded. I can only conclude that you are into S&M with intense masochistic tendencies, no one will play with you irl, or you are simply trying to convince yourself of your own bullshit. Please explain...


So tell me, why is the earth not rotating in this video that seems to be at the same height as the space station?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 18, 2016)

sunni said:


> I love Michigan it's beautiful at least the upper UP where I lived for 15 years
> I lived across Michigan and loved going there
> 
> So I'm excited to move to a place I know is beautiful but it's something I'm used to its something I know so I kinda wish I was going somewhere totally new
> But hey we move often so I'll get my chance !


My squad leader was from Alpena. His family still lives there.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So tell me, why is the earth not rotating in this video that seems to be at the same height as the space station?


I promise to tell you as soon as you answer my question...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Why are you back here, MM? You are hated by almost all here, have zero credibility, and have shown that you are learning disabled by asking the same questions that have been answered. At this point, anything you post, even if it contained some fact, would be completely ignored and discarded. I can only conclude that you are into S&M with intense masochistic tendencies, no one will play with you irl, or you are simply trying to convince yourself of your own bullshit. Please explain...


You always assert that the questions have been answered and I have read the entire thread and no they have not been answered, most of the questions are ignored in favor of ad hominem attacks. Go back and reread the thread. What you are saying has no basis in fact.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So tell me, why is the earth not rotating in this video that seems to be at the same height as the space station?


If the Earth doesn't appear to be rotating in this video, what does that signify to you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My squad leader was from Alpena. His family still lives there.


Hi.

When you get to Michigan take a look across the lake and see Chicago on a clear day. Something that is impossible on a ball earth.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You always assert that the questions have been answered and I have read the entire thread and no they have not been answered, most of the questions are ignored in favor of ad hominem attacks. Go back and reread the thread. What you are saying has no basis in fact.


They have been answered, but your LD makes you unable to realize it. Your current question shows that you are unable to grasp the simple answers, as you and I have gone over the same principle earlier. So, why are you back here?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> If the Earth doesn't appear to be rotating in this video, what does that signify to you?


That the earth is stationary. I believe my own eyes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That the earth is stationary. I believe my own eyes.


i'd like to believe my own eyes that you do not have a tiny penis, but you refuse to post a picture of it. so i am forced to conclude that it is tiny, misshapen, and deformed.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> They have been answered, but your LD makes you unable to realize it. Your current question shows that you are unable to grasp the simple answers, as you and I have gone over the same principle earlier. So, why are you back here?


I believe I am making progress and waking people up to the fact that they have been lied to for generations. Why is it that you are bothered by having a simple discussion of important topics?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi.
> 
> When you get to Michigan take a look across the lake and see Chicago on a clear day. Something that is impossible on a ball earth.


Hi, why don't you go to Michigan, take a look across the lake and see how much of Chicago you can see. Surely you'd be able to see beyond Chicago if the Earth was flat, no?



Mellowman2112 said:


> That the earth is stationary. I believe my own eyes.


So you believe that video to be legitimate?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> They have been answered, but your LD makes you unable to realize it. Your current question shows that you are unable to grasp the simple answers, as you and I have gone over the same principle earlier. So, why are you back here?


So, let me get this straight. The teacher takes out a globe in grades 1-12, insists that the world is round, makes some wild claim about THE THEORY of gravity and if you are discerning enough not to believe it one would obviously have a learning disability is that right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Hi, why don't you go to Michigan, take a look across the lake and see how much of Chicago you can see. Surely you'd be able to see beyond Chicago if the Earth was flat, no?
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that video to be legitimate?


There are hundreds of videos of that, even on time lapse. Ask anyone that lives there they all say it can be seen anytime on a clear day.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There are hundreds of videos of that, even on time lapse. Ask anyone that lives there they all say it can be seen anytime on a clear day.


Yes, but do you believe that video is legitimate?

EDIT:

Why can't you see further than Chicago?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I believe I am making progress and waking people up to the fact that they have been lied to for generations. Why is it that you are bothered by having a simple discussion of important topics?


That's interesting. What leads you to believe that you have made any progress or are waking anyone up? It seems exactly the opposite to me. Please link to the responses that have given you this idea. Thanks...

Edit - Btw, the Earth in your video doesn't seem to be rotating because the jumpers craft is rotating at approximately the same speed, creating the illusion that both are stationary...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Hi, why don't you go to Michigan, take a look across the lake and see how much of Chicago you can see. Surely you'd be able to see beyond Chicago if the Earth was flat, no?
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe that video to be legitimate?


The human eye can only see so far. Do a simple experiment. Rip a sheet out of a book, paste it to a wall, and walk back a few feet. Can you still read it?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The human eye can only see so far. Do a simple experiment. Rip a sheet out of a book, paste it to a wall, and walk back a few feet. Can you still read it?


How far can the human eye see? A range is fine.

Also, you've failed to answer my last question a couple of times now. Do you believe the video you posted to be legitimate?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I _*believe*_ I am making progress and waking people up to the fact that they have been lied to for generations. Why is it that you are bothered by having a simple discussion of important topics?


what you 'believe' is pretty fucked up...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> They have been answered, but your LD makes you unable to realize it. Your current question shows that you are unable to grasp the simple answers, as you and I have gone over the same principle earlier. So, why are you back here?


So if somebody sits in class and does not believe in the made up cure all called gravity that contradicts the natural laws of water and inertia, then they have a learning disability right? Fact, water always finds its own level. Fact: centrifugal force causes things to get spun off. Take a look at the spin cycle of your washing machine.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> How far can the human eye see? A range is fine.
> 
> Also, you've failed to answer my last question a couple of times now. Do you believe the video you posted to be legitimate?


Which one? As I said there are many many videos of this occurrence..


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Which one? As I said there are many many videos of this occurrence..


The one you posted.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's interesting. What leads you to believe that you have made any progress or are waking anyone up? It seems exactly the opposite to me. Please link to the responses that have given you this idea. Thanks...
> 
> Edit - Btw, the Earth in your video doesn't seem to be rotating because the jumpers craft is rotating at approximately the same speed, creating the illusion that both are stationary...


This simple experiment disproves your hypothesis. Anyone can do this. Get on a bike, take a tennis ball with you. As you are speeding along, toss the ball into the air. The ball will fly along with the bike for a brief moment, but the initial inertia of the ball will dissipate and the ball will fall behind you. The ball does not keep moving along with the bike while in the air.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what you 'believe' is pretty fucked up...


\

Yes, because your teacher told you so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The one you posted.


That is a photo taken from the park across the lake 60 miles away.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Yes, but do you believe that video is legitimate?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Why can't you see further than Chicago?


Because there is nothing left big enough to see. It is a flat plane and the suburbs beyond Chicago are small two story buildings. As I said the eye can only see so far. Remember on a ball earth Chicago should be below the viewers horizon from across the lake.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The one you posted.


lol +rep on your sig.. good job. 



Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> Yes, because your teacher told you so.


lol.. damn teachers, we should of been listening to the over weight antisemitic liar this whole time!

word on the street is that you have a tiny penis and a neck beard. is it true?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This simple experiment disproves your hypothesis. Anyone can do this. Get on a bike, take a tennis ball with you. As you are speeding along, toss the ball into the air. The ball will fly along with the bike for a brief moment, but the initial inertia of the ball will dissipate and the ball will fall behind you. The ball does not keep moving along with the bike while in the air.


What are you trying to prove/disprove here?

Try the same experiment inside a cabin on a moving boat. Or on a bus. Or in a plane. Or in a train. Or in your mom's car. What separates all those test conditions from the conditions when riding a bike outside?



Mellowman2112 said:


> That is a photo taken from the park across the lake 60 miles away.


We're talking about this video you posted: 



Mellowman2112 said:


> So tell me, why is the earth not rotating in this video that seems to be at the same height as the space station?


One last time - is this video legitimate?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Because there is nothing left big enough to see. It is a flat plane and the suburbs beyond Chicago are small two story buildings. As I said the eye can only see so far. Remember on a ball earth Chicago should be below the viewers horizon from across the lake.


thats bullshit.. you can still see that far, you might not be able to make out what youre looking at.. but youll still see it. find some actual research telling me you can only see so far.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

You keep avoiding this, so I'll keep posting it until I get an answer - What leads you to believe that you have made any progress or are waking anyone up? It seems exactly the opposite to me. Please link to the responses that have given you this idea. Thanks...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Or in your mom's car.


only if he knew what me and his mom did in that car


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What are you trying to prove/disprove here?
> 
> Try the same experiment inside a cabin on a moving boat. Or on a bus. Or in a plane. Or in a train. Or in your mom's car. What separates all those test conditions from the conditions when riding a bike outside?
> 
> ...


Is the subject of the experiment inside or outside? He is outside. So your suggestion to do the experiment inside would invalidate the experiment.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You keep avoiding this, so I'll keep posting it until I get an answer - What leads you to believe that you have made any progress or are waking anyone up? It seems exactly the opposite to me. Please link to the responses that have given you this idea. Thanks...


Mainly the hate. People get pissy when their world view is challenged. Cognitive dissonance is painful.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You keep avoiding this, so I'll keep posting it until I get an answer - What leads you to believe that you have made any progress or are waking anyone up? It seems exactly the opposite to me. Please link to the responses that have given you this idea. Thanks...


he woke me up.. now i know people have the ability to be as retarded as him


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> Yes, because your teacher told you so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3711280



lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Is the subject of the experiment inside or outside? He is outside. So your suggestion to do the experiment inside would invalidate the experiment.


Why would being inside invalidate the experiment? What are you trying to prove?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Why would being inside invalidate the experiment? What are you trying to prove?


That the baloon would not move along with the earth.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Mainly the hate. People get pissy when their world view is challenged. Cognitive dissonance is painful.


So, because you are hated, this is proof to you that you are making a difference and getting through to people? Do you think it's possible that people hate you for other reasons, and you are deceiving yourself that it is because you are a great teacher?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 18, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Want to see other examples where intuitive thinking interferes with analytical thinking?
> 
> Here are four questions, none of which are difficult to answer. The point is that your brain will supply you with a knee-jerk intuitive answer that upon further reflection will turn out to be wrong. (of course this will happen less now that I have warned you, but it will still happen).
> 
> ...


Can't believe I missed one!
1. I want to say 10c but I'm sure it's wrong.
2. 5 minutes
3. 47 days
4. 2nd place

Am I clever yet??


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What are you trying to prove/disprove here?
> 
> Try the same experiment inside a cabin on a moving boat. Or on a bus. Or in a plane. Or in a train. Or in your mom's car. What separates all those test conditions from the conditions when riding a bike outside?
> 
> ...


This video which was taken at 128000 feet, closely resembles the bs space station footage we see. It was obviously taken with a fish eye lense. Yet, the earth should be spinning below it. You can see for a moment at the beginning the normal cam from inside the pod, shows the perfectly flat horizon. The footage is real but the use of the fisheye lense on the outer camera is an attempt to propagate the ball earth baloney.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, because you are hated, this is proof to you that you are making a difference and getting through to people? Do you think it's possible that people hate you for other reasons, and you are deceiving yourself that it is because you are a great teacher?


I don;t believe I am hated. Just that people hate facing a conflicting reality. I never claimed to be a great teacher. Quite making shit up.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Can't believe I missed one!
> 1. I want to say 10c but I'm sure it's wrong.
> 2. 5 minutes
> 3. 47 days
> ...


the cleverest


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That the baloon would not move along with the earth.


So if I'm following, you don't understand why the balloon appears stationary relative to the Earth below it, and therefore this video further proves the Earth isn't rotating?



Mellowman2112 said:


> This video which was taken at 128000 feet, closely resembles the bs space station footage we see. It was obviously taken with a fish eye lense. Yet, the earth should be spinning below it. You can see for a moment at the beginning the normal cam from inside the pod, shows the perfectly flat horizon. The footage is real but the use of the fisheye lense on the outer camera is an attempt propagate the ball earth baloney.


So they're happy to doctor part of the video by using a fish eye lens, but they've forgotten about the Earth below appearing stationary?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don;t believe I am hated. Just that people hate facing a conflicting reality. I never claimed to be a great teacher. Quite making shit up.


you would of done much better if you actually had any facts.. not youtube from non credible sources. oh and the whole thing about you wanting hitlers penis in your mouth., that brought you down quite a few pegs


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

If speaking out against evil makes me hated, well then so be it.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 18, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Yep. They're not hard to answer, given the chance. But when we add a clock and give students only one minute per problem, we get these results.
> 
> "MIT students average a little over 2 questions right, and the full sample in the study, consisting mostly of college students, averaged a little over 1 question right."
> 
> ...


Please explain why it's 5 cents, my unreliable logic is telling me that if it comes to 1.10 altogether and the bat costs a dollar more, then the ball should be 10 cents? You might have answered this further on, if so I'll find it in a sec so just ignore me


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So if I'm following, you don't understand why the balloon appears stationary relative to the Earth below it, and therefore this video further proves the Earth isn't rotating?
> 
> 
> 
> So they're happy to doctor part of the video by using a fish eye lens, but they've forgotten about the Earth below appearing stationary?


It was overlooked. People don't think about shit like this normally while they are laying on the couch watching the idiot tube.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don;t believe I am hated. Just that people hate facing a conflicting reality. I never claimed to be a great teacher. Quite making shit up.


That must be comforting. It must be nice to believe things based on what you like despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Like your faith in christianity. Do you accomplish your goals irl?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you would of done much better if you actually had any facts.. not youtube from non credible sources. oh and the whole thing about you wanting hitlers penis in your mouth., that brought you down quite a few pegs


Hi. Please name a credible source, a source approved for your consideration. 

Any politician who actually does anything for his people and not special interests gets vilified. Don't be so naive.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That must be comforting. It must be nice to believe things based on what you like despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Like your faith in christianity. Do you accomplish your goals irl?


You see the problem here, you always claim overwhelming evidence but you never show it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> So if I'm following, you don't understand why the balloon appears stationary relative to the Earth below it, and therefore this video further proves the Earth isn't rotating?
> 
> 
> 
> So they're happy to doctor part of the video by using a fish eye lens, but they've forgotten about the Earth below appearing stationary?


It does appear stationary relative to the earth because it is. The experiment proves that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It does appear stationary relative to the earth because it is. The experiment proves that.


you still haven't posted a picture of your penis so i am forced to believe that it is exceptionally tiny.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi. Please name a credible source, a source approved for your consideration.
> 
> Any politician who actually does anything for his people and not special interests gets vilified. Don't be so naive.


who said anything about a politician?.. how about something you didnt find on youtube, and preferably written or made up by somebody with some actual degrees that are related to the topic. not people who make shitty youtube videos and know what they are saying is so insane they wont even put their name on it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That must be comforting. It must be nice to believe things based on what you like despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Like your faith in christianity. Do you accomplish your goals irl?


Accomplish my goals? Yes.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> who said anything about a politician?.. how about something you didnt find on youtube, and preferably written or made up by somebody with some actual degrees that are related to the topic. not people who make shitty youtube videos and know what they are saying is so insane they wont even put their name on it


So if someone with a PHD makes a youtube video you would accept that right?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 18, 2016)

I've just had to skip about 10 pages to get caught up or I'd have been there all night. Where the fuck have I been for 10 days?? Anyway, glad to see everyone's still here and I can't have missed much in those 10 pages cos it looks like we're still having the same conversation.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> who said anything about a politician?.. how about something you didnt find on youtube, and preferably written or made up by somebody with some actual degrees that are related to the topic. not people who make shitty youtube videos and know what they are saying is so insane they wont even put their name on it


Who said anything about politician? You did, you made a reference to Adolf Hitler, a politician.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Can you give me an honest answer as to why the moon doesn't rotate like the earth?


Hi thanks for the kind words.

We are still waiting for an answer guys.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2016)

i want photos of the edge or it didn't happen


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> i want photos of the edge or it didn't happen


Hold on now. We are arguing for a flat plane. Maybe the plane is infinite. It is hard to find out when the temps at Antarctica average 60 below zero. and people are dissuaded from pursuing answers, such as Jarle Andhoy. 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10796100

 

https://www.google.com/search?q=flat+earth+antarctica&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=623&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiT5OiLvbLNAhUCXB4KHRklA0UQ_AUICCgD#imgrc=gzAadPDLdUEdzM:


----------



## zeddd (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hold on now. We are arguing for a flat plane. Maybe the plane is infinite. It is hard to find out when the temps at Antarctica average 60 below zero. and people are dissuaded from pursuing answers, such as Jarle Andhoy.
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=10796100
> 
> ...


Fuk off with your bollox my world is oblate


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That must be comforting. It must be nice to believe things based on what you like despite the overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Like your faith in christianity. Do you accomplish your goals irl?


So if I bag on y Jim's religion I am a hateful antisemite. But everyone here can bag on my religion and that is ok. Do you all see the double standard here?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Fuk off with your bollox my world is oblate


Is this it? 

Is this your earth?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Accomplish my goals? Yes.


Could you name a few recent major goals accomplished? Real ones, please, not like the BS of your BS. Thanks...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So if I bag on y Jim's religion I am a hateful antisemite. But everyone here can bag on my religion and that is ok. Do you all see the double standard here?


I'm sorry that my question bothered you. I see you answered it in 3 different posts. We may be on to something here, perhaps we should delve a little deeper?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Could you name a few recent major goals accomplished? Real ones, please, not like the BS of your BS. Thanks...


Not until you address some of my previous responses to you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm sorry that my question bothered you. I see you answered it in 3 different posts. We may be on to something here, perhaps we should delve a little deeper?


You said I am a hated antisemite. Meanwhile you ridicule my religion. You are a total hypocrite admit it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You said I am a hated antisemite. Meanwhile you ridicule my religion. You are a total hypocrite admit it.


I did say you were hated, but I didn't call you an antisemite. That's only because I forgot about that. The reasons to hate you seem so plentiful and varied, it can get a little confusing...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

I guess Sunny Jim and UB must have clocked out from their troll jobs.

http://www.gilad.co.uk/writings/jonathon-blakeley-a-guide-to-hasbara-trolls.html


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I did say you were hated, but I didn't call you an antisemite. That's only because I forgot about that. The reasons to hate you seem so plentiful and varied, it can get a little confusing...


Dude, hate is draining, don't waste your energy on hate man.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, hate is draining, don't waste your energy on hate man.


they're PMing all of us your personal info again...better leave for a week.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> who said anything about a politician?.. how about something you didnt find on youtube, and preferably written or made up by somebody with some actual degrees that are related to the topic. not people who make shitty youtube videos and know what they are saying is so insane they wont even put their name on it


Would you accept something from CNN?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You might for one minute just consider the possibility that you have been indoctrinated. Since a child you have been told constantly that the earth is round and that Hitler was a monster. Millions of times you ahve been told this but with no evidence to prove it. Just cgi animations and hateful movies written by the enemies of Hitler and real science.


Right on bro fuck all these heathens in this thread. I can't wait until will can piss down salvation unto the bladders of hell on these fools.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> they're PMing all of us your personal info again...better leave for a week.


If you are not aware the mod blabbed out my location, which I have not revealed in my profile.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Wtf is up with your avatar though? that's some of that faggot shit babylon is trying to shove down our throats.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Can't believe I missed one!
> 1. I want to say 10c but I'm sure it's wrong.
> 2. 5 minutes
> 3. 47 days
> ...


Heisenberg said: ↑
Want to see other examples where intuitive thinking interferes with analytical thinking?

Here are four questions, none of which are difficult to answer. The point is that your brain will supply you with a knee-jerk intuitive answer that upon further reflection will turn out to be wrong. (of course this will happen less now that I have warned you, but it will still happen).


A bat and a ball cost $1.10 in total. The bat costs $1 more than the ball. How much does the ball cost?

If it takes five machines five minutes to make five widgets, how long does it take 100 machines to make 100 widgets?

In a lake, there is a patch of lily pads. Every day, the patch doubles in size. If it takes 48 days for the patch to cover the entire lake, how long would it take for the patch to cover half of the lake?

You are in a race and you pass the person in second place. Which place are you now in?

1.) five cents

2.) 20 minutes

3.) 47 days

4.) second

@Heisenberg did i do it right?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Would you accept something from CNN?


no.. post from what you consider to be a reliable source. lets start there.. who do you consider an expert about this


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Wtf is up with your avatar though? that's some of that faggot shit babylon is trying to shove down our throats.


I like guys. God made me this way.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no.. post from what you consider to be a reliable source. lets start there.. who do you consider an expert about this


Eric Dubay. Annoying as hell but makes some good arguments.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I like guys. God made me this way.


God didn't make you gay and he certainly didn't tell you to put that filth on here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, hate is draining, don't waste your energy on hate man.


Hate can be draining. That's why we need to use it wisely and not spread ourselves too thin. It's all about prioritizing what to hate...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

Imagine the scope of the conspiracy over nearly 1000 years.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> God didn't make you gay and he certainly didn't tell you to put that filth on here.


IS that you UB?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> God didn't make you gay and he certainly didn't tell you to put that filth on here.


how do you know? sources? references?

if he says he wasn't born that way, god did it, i have to believe him.

ffs....


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IS that you UB?


Yeah


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IS that you UB?


no, it's not. UB uses homosexual pictures as avatars. pretty sure it's not him...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IS that you UB?


Nah. The others clocked out. he's the second shift...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I guess Sunny Jim and UB must have clocked out from their troll jobs.
> 
> http://www.gilad.co.uk/writings/jonathon-blakeley-a-guide-to-hasbara-trolls.html


nah, i was just slinging dope.

how tiny is your penis?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Yeah


impersonating an officer is a felony...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Imagine the scope of the conspiracy over nearly 1000 years.


It really got rolling about 500 years ago. Notice Cristobal Colon making the M for Mason with his hand.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> how do you know? sources? references?
> 
> if he says he wasn't born that way, god did it, i have to believe him.
> 
> ffs....


What character in the Bible was gay? Not a damn one. What part of the Bible does it mention doing gay shit and spreading this sorcery? Trying to corrupt us. The last dick he sucks will be satans and that will be for eternity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> no, it's not. UB uses homosexual pictures as avatars. pretty sure it's not him...


i fail to see anything remotely homosexual in my avatar.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Hate can be draining. That's why we need to use it wisely and not spread ourselves too thin. It's all about prioritizing what to hate...


Finally something we can agree on.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> What character in the Bible was gay? Not a damn one. What part of the Bible does it mention doing gay shit and spreading this sorcery? Trying to corrupt us. The last dick he sucks will be satans and that will be for eternity.


Don't be such a hateful extremist. Jesus loves me.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Remeber that jew filth movie Little Nicky? That was Jew Kabala sorcery that sadly was able to break into Mellwoman's spirit breaking the covenant with our Lord. That's why he is a gay hitler loving fake Christian. He wants to blasphemize our Lords name so he can be the one putting the peenapple in hitlers ass in hell. This shit is deep and the conspiracy to make all of us real Christians into loons has been going on since ancient Egypt.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It really got rolling about 500 years ago. Notice Cristobal Colon making the M for Mason with his hand.


No it really got going 1800 yrs. ago when a bunch of guys wrote the bible...200 yrs. after they killed your magician who NONE of the writers ever met.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Remeber that jew filth movie Little Nicky? That was Jew Kabala sorcery that sadly was able to break into Mellwoman's spirit breaking the covenant with our Lord. That's why he is a gay hitler loving fake Christian. He wants to blasphemize our Lords name so he can be the one putting the peenapple in hitlers ass in hell. This shit is deep and the conspiracy to make all of us real Christians into loons has been going on since ancient Egypt.


Dude ancient egypt was 2000 years prior to Jesus's appearance. Tard.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No it really got going 1800 yrs. ago when a bunch of guys wrote the bible...200 yrs. after they killed your magician who NONE of the writers ever met.


Sources please.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> What character in the Bible was gay? Not a damn one. What part of the Bible does it mention doing gay shit and spreading this sorcery? Trying to corrupt us. The last dick he sucks will be satans and that will be for eternity.


NAh, I'll win the rock off.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude ancient egypt was 2000 years prior to Jesus's appearance. Tard.


Bullshit you've bought the lie. Continue with your praises of he egyptian death cult. Like they really could've built all those pyrmads with out enslaving all the true jews"blacks".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sources please.


do your own fucking research...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Remeber that jew filth movie Little Nicky? That was Jew Kabala sorcery that sadly was able to break into Mellwoman's spirit breaking the covenant with our Lord. That's why he is a gay hitler loving fake Christian. He wants to blasphemize our Lords name so he can be the one putting the peenapple in hitlers ass in hell. This shit is deep and the conspiracy to make all of us real Christians into loons has been going on since ancient Egypt.


Sorry man, real Christians don't comport themselves as you do. I suspect you are a troll to make us all look like religious zealots on the verge of terrorism.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> do your own fucking research...


No need to cuss at me man. Let's be civil here.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No it really got going 1800 yrs. ago when a bunch of guys wrote the bible...200 yrs. after they killed your magician who NONE of the writers ever met.


Confirmed, it is ok to make fun of my religion and call me a nutter but when I say something about Sunny Jim's religion I am a hateful antisemite. Got it. Thanks for confirming the level of hipocrisy on this blog.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Confirmed, it is ok to make fun of my religion and call me a nutter but when I say something about Sunny Jim's religion I am a hateful antisemite. Got it. Thanks for confirming the level of hipocrisy on this blog.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Confirmed, it is ok to make fun of my religion and call me a nutter but when I say something about Sunny Jim's religion I am a hateful antisemite. Got it. Thanks for confirming the level of hipocrisy on this blog.


Those who "adore" Hitler are no Christians by definition. Fuck you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> View attachment 3711351


Just pointing out the double standard there.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those who "adore" Hitler are no Christians by definition. Fuck you.


You don;t even know who Hitler was, you've just been fed bullshit about him for your whole life. Hitler supported the church. Stalin closed the churches. Yes, our ally in wwII closed all the Christian churches in his country. So fuck you!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting alternate universes these people are from. The benevolent Hilter universe 3.0. That was a doozy. Hitler was a pussycat on a flat earth. Killed millions on the round earth


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Interesting alternate universes these people are from. The benevolent Hilter universe 3.0. That was a doozy. Hitler was a pussycat on a flat earth. Killed millions on the round earth


lol, I like your style. What you are saying has some truth to it. Once the biggest lie of all is revealed the littler ones will sort out themselves. That's why billions are spent on the NASA fraud.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Why do you lie about your level of education?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Why do you lie about your level of education?


It's because when he looks down, all he sees is:


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

The scope of the continued conspiracy over a millennia = impossibility. 

Sorry you are too deep in the fever to process things, but this is the way of it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone who has studied WWII knows that it was the British who began the night time terror bombings of civilian populations in WW II
58 million civilians lost their lives in WWII. Are those Christian and Buddhist lives worth less than the supposed 6 million Jewish lives. Why don't we ever hear about them? I submit it is because the publishing houses and News agencies are ran by Jewish people. And of course there are the laws preventing people from discussing the remotest possibility of a holocaust fraud. 5 years in prison can dissuade people real easily. Free world? I don't see it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anyone who has studied WWII knows that it was the British who began the night time terror bombings of civilian populations in WW II
> 58 million civilians lost their lives in WWII. Are those Christian and Buddhist lives worth less than the supposed 6 million Jewish lives. Why don't we ever hear about them? I submit it is because the publishing houses and News agencies are ran by Jewish people. And of course there are the laws preventing people from discussing the remotest possibility of a holocaust fraud. 5 years in prison can dissuade people real easily. Free world? I don't see it.


Are you a top or a bottom?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The scope of the continued conspiracy over a millennia = impossibility.
> 
> Sorry you are too deep in the fever to process things, but this is the way of it


The maths indicate the pyramids took centuries to construct. why can man follow a plan to build something like a pyramid for centuries but not a plan to destroy things?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you a top or a bottom?


Sorry man, you and me ain't getting together. So it is irrelevant.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The maths indicate the pyramids took centuries to construct. why can man follow a plan to build something like a pyramid for centuries but not a plan to destroy things?


How does the taste of pussy compare to the taste of a penis? I've always wondered about that...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry man, you and me ain't getting together. So it is irrelevant.


How do you know I haven't already fucked you? Have you ever been with a dude who peed on you afterward? That could have been me...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> How does the taste of pussy compare to the taste of a penis? I've always wondered about that...


Yeah! Lie about things we're interested in...we know about planet shapes, the 3rd reich, and how man created god because he was scared to die...boo hoo.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> How does the taste of pussy compare to the taste of a penis? I've always wondered about that...


You've never even tasted pussy? You try to portray yourself as all knowing and you ain't even tasted pussy yet. hahahaha


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You've never even tasted pussy? You try to portray yourself as all knowing and you ain't even tasted pussy yet. hahahaha


why not start a thread about rejection?

both the pussy and dick that rejected your ass and turned you to the dark side...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Guys, jobs are being shipped overseas, your labor is being taxed effectively making slaves of you, your food is poisoned with flouride and other toxins slow killing you. Autism and cancer rates are rising exponentially. Yet there is no conspiracy. Nothing to see here? Really? Really?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The scope of the continued conspiracy over a millennia = impossibility.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, jobs are being shipped overseas, your labor is being taxed effectively making slaves of you, your food is poisoned with flouride and other toxins slow killing you. Autism and cancer rates are rising exponentially. Yet there is no conspiracy. Nothing to see here? Really? Really?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

So why is when flying we can see the horizon out the window at eye level? This should not be the case on a globular earth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, jobs are being shipped overseas, your labor is being taxed effectively making slaves of you, your food is poisoned with flouride and other toxins slow killing you. Autism and cancer rates are rising exponentially. Yet there is no conspiracy. Nothing to see here? Really? Really?


Yep. I do see now that you are making quite a difference here. So, back to the inquires about your sexual experiences, top/bottom, cocks/pussies, etc...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So why is when flying we can see the horizon out the window at eye level? This should not be the case on a globular earth.
> View attachment 3711382 View attachment 3711382 View attachment 3711383


Who has a larger penis, you or your boyfriend? Does jesus still have a penis? Serious questions...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So why is when flying we can see the horizon out the window at eye level? This should not be the case on a globular earth.


So why when you undress yourself in front of a new lover do they immediately burst out laughing at the sight of your penis?

Is it because your penis is exceptionally minuscule?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3711384


Goddamn! You win...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

Great logic and persuasive argumentation guys.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Great logic and persuasive argumentation guys.


All jokes aside, did you make up that shit about having a law degree because you're so ashamed of your tiny penis? Or did you make it up for another reason?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Goddamn! You win...


I breed paint stripper!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> All jokes aside, did you make up that shit about having a law degree because you're so ashamed of your tiny penis? Or did you make it up for another reason?


I know your mommy wanted you to be a Doctor or a lawyer, but get over my degree damn. It's just a piece of paper I was way over charged for.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Great logic and persuasive argumentation guys.


Don't be ashamed of your sexuality, you're coming off as quite prude. You can certainly celebrate it here of all places. Share with us!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I know your mommy wanted you to be a Doctor or a lawyer, but get over my degree damn. It's just a piece of paper I was way over charged for.


So why do you lie about this imaginary piece of paper? What about those recent major accomplishments??? Real ones, please...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I know your mommy wanted you to be a Doctor or a lawyer, but get over my degree damn. It's just a piece of paper I was way over charged for.


Did you buy it off the internet? How much was it?

Did it give you a micro-stiffy when it arrived in your inbox?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Don't be ashamed of your sexuality, you're coming off as quite prude. You can certainly celebrate it here of all places. Share with us!


You've made it clear, I am not your friend.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I know your mommy wanted you to be a Doctor or a lawyer, but get over my degree damn. It's just a piece of paper I was way over charged for.


$3 at the carny isn't that much


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

So, establishment education is a hoax and they teach lies. So you paid such an institution thousands for that service. That doesn't seem intelligent, does it?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, establishment education is a hoax and they teach lies. So you paid such an institution thousands for that service. That doesn't seem intelligent, does it?


Shut it, you Jew!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You've made it clear, I am not your friend.


You might be if you shared some intimate info. Give it a try...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, establishment education is a hoax and they teach lies. So you paid such an institution thousands for that service. That doesn't seem intelligent, does it?


It does if you wanted to defend civil rights in the semitic courts.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It does if you wanted to defend civil rights in the semitic courts.


How are you defending your civil rights in court without having passed the bar?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i fail to see anything remotely homosexual in my avatar.


it's ok to love. don't be afraid of it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You don;t even know who Hitler was, you've just been fed bullshit about him for your whole life. Hitler supported the church. Stalin closed the churches. Yes, our ally in wwII closed all the Christian churches in his country. So fuck you!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> How are you defending your civil rights in court without having passed the bar?


I said I wanted to defend civil rights but after taking the very last class, Constitutional Law I realized that there is no Justice to be had in our courts. I see why they save that course for last now. I could have saved a lot of money if I had been able to take that course first.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You might be if you shared some intimate info. Give it a try...


So what do you want to know now? Are you bi curious?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I said I wanted to defend civil rights but after taking the very last class, Constitutional Law I realized that there is no Justice to be had in our courts. I see why they save that course for last now. I could have saved a lot of money if I had been able to take that course first.


That's why google is your friend. You could have read blogs and posts from hundreds of graduates about that beforehand, and saved thousands. You should learn to do better research. Pro tip - YT is not the best tool for this...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I said I wanted to defend civil rights but after taking the very last class, Constitutional Law I realized that there is no Justice to be had in our courts. I see why they save that course for last now. I could have saved a lot of money if I had been able to take that course first.


Let's ignore the fact that Constitutional Law is a first year module at most universities for a Bachelor's in Law.

You don't actually have a Bachelor's because by sacking off the Constitutional Law (a final year class, in your words) module, you failed to achieve the required credits in order to graduate?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So what do you want to know now? Are you bi curious?


Of course. Again, top/bottom, difference in taste of cock/vajayjay, penis sizes of you and your boyfriend, does jesus have a penis, and which feels better, a cock slamming against your prostate or your dick in a pussy. I have more, but this is a start. Thanks, bro...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So what do you want to know now? Are you bi curious?


What does 'tastes like ass' mean to you?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2016)

This thread is putting me over the Edge. It must be true!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> NAh, I'll win the rock off.







the devil clearly won this one.. johnny's a liar.
what do you think @tyler.durden ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the devil clearly won this one.. johnny's a liar.
> what do you think @tyler.durden ?


Mos def...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the devil clearly won this one.. johnny's a liar.
> what do you think @tyler.durden ?


I think I saw a rooster lay an egg...
for 200 pages.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Let's ignore the fact that Constitutional Law is a first year module at most universities for a Bachelor's in Law.
> 
> You don't actually have a Bachelor's because by sacking off the Constitutional Law (a final year class, in your words) module, you failed to achieve the required credits in order to graduate?


OF course I finished the course so I could get the degree. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Of course. Again, top/bottom, difference in taste of cock/vajayjay, penis sizes of you and your boyfriend, does jesus have a penis, and which feels better, a cock slamming against your prostate or your dick in a pussy. I have more, but this is a start. Thanks, bro...


So, you guys want answers?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> . Don't be ridiculous.


You First


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

what is hitlers favorite game???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what is hitlers favorite game???


I did nazi that coming, anne frankly that black girl is cray...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OF course I finished the course so I could get the degree. Don't be ridiculous.


My mistake.

So it took years of completing imaginary law modules before taking the final imaginary constitutional law module and realizing law wasn't for you? But you got your fictitious bachelor's regardless.

Got it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I did nazi that coming, anne frankly that black girl is cray...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> My mistake.
> 
> So it took years of completing imaginary law modules before taking the final imaginary constitutional law module and realizing law wasn't for you? But you got your fictitious bachelor's regardless.
> 
> Got it.


IT just bothers the shit out of you I can see. Why do you have such an inferiority complex over a bachelor's degree. Get over it loser.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT just bothers the shit out of you I can see. Why do you have such an inferiority complex over a bachelor's degree. Get over it loser.


whens the last time you left your moms basement?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whens the last time you left your moms basement?


I moved out when I graduated from high school. On my own ever since.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT just bothers the shit out of you I can see. Why do you have such an inferiority complex over a bachelor's degree. Get over it loser.


It bothers you that you are poorly educated. You suffer from feelings of inadequacy so you lie to strangers about your credentials.

And to top it all off, you're hung like a cashew.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3711439


Yeah, over who's going to win a basketball game...

Not over your racist rants...

got it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I got kicked out when I quit high school. In the streets ever since.


FIFY


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, over who's going to win a basketball game...
> 
> Not over your racist rants...
> 
> got it?


What racist rants? We were discussing religion. Sunny Jim claims the Jews are a religion. 
Since when is objecting to the arrest of people for exercising their human right to free speech a racist rant? See how fucked up your thinking is here?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What racist rants? We were discussing religion. Sunny Jim claims the Jews are a religion.
> Since when is objecting to the arrest of people for exercising their human right to free speech a racist rant? See how fucked up your thinking is here?


You are soooooo ignorant towards humanity and science...

You didn't get through 9th grade...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What racist rants? We were discussing religion. Sunny Jim claims the Jews are a religion.
> Since when is objecting to the arrest of people for exercising their human right to free speech a racist rant? See how fucked up your thinking is here?


yup.. not once in this thread have you said anything bigoted..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> It bothers you that you are poorly educated. You suffer from feelings of inadequacy so you lie to strangers about your credentials.
> *
> And to top it all off, you're hung like a cashew*.


He is pretty nuts...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> It bothers you that you are poorly educated. You suffer from feelings of inadequacy so you lie to strangers about your credentials.
> 
> *And to top it all off, you're hung like a cashew*.


Oh goddam that is funny


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Guys, jobs are being shipped overseas, your labor is being taxed effectively making slaves of you, your food is poisoned with flouride and other toxins slow killing you. Autism and cancer rates are rising exponentially. Yet there is no conspiracy. Nothing to see here? Really? Really?


You are autistic.


Mellowman2112 said:


> So why is when flying we can see the horizon out the window at eye level? This should not be the case on a globular earth.
> View attachment 3711382 View attachment 3711382 View attachment 3711383


This motha fuckin airplane in the diagram is the size of texas and appears to be 100's of miles above the earth. You are a false prophet and a charlatan YOU WILL BURN IN HELL. Bibles are flat and they can sit straight on the ground without the edges being off the ground that's all the proof a real christian would need to know that the earth is flat. It's just logic there would be a few inches of slope at the length of your typical King James Bible that was placed by the Gideons. It always comes back to the Bible to solve all of the worlds problems. Not these blasphemous images you keep depicting.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

I am still waiting for somebody to explain this building 7 of the globe model.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3711470 View attachment 3711471 I am still waiting for somebody to explain this building 7 of the globe model.


*This motha fuckin airplane in the diagram is the size of texas and appears to be 100's of miles above the earth. You are a false prophet and a charlatan YOU WILL BURN IN HELL. *Bibles are flat and they can sit straight on the ground without the edges being off the ground that's all the proof a real christian would need to know that the earth is flat. It's just logic there would be a few inches of slope at the length of your typical King James Bible that was placed by the Gideons. It always comes back to the Bible to solve all of the worlds problems. Not these blasphemous images you keep depicting.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3711470 View attachment 3711471 I am still waiting for somebody to explain this building 7 of the globe model.


Still waiting for all the sex questions to be answered...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3711187
> 
> Here ya go, there are some spots without a wall, but with temps as low as 150 degrees below zero humans have not been able to go very far. Soon after jet travel was invented, 60 nations signed the antarctic treaty, closing Antarctica to development. Airplanes never traverse the antarctic. Why is that on a globular earth planes do not traverse the South Pole? Why is it that it is so much colder at the so called South pole than the North Pole? Life abounds in the Arctic circle but there is very little living at these Southern regions.


Well if the wall is only ice why don't we break through it and see what's on the other side?

Also if the earth was flat how can I sail a boat from Panama to Australia on to Asia through the Indian Ocean down around South Africa to the Atlantic and make my way back to Panama? Sounds like a circle to me but I's only's gots me GED.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well if the wall is only ice why don't we break through it and see what's on the other side?
> 
> Also if the earth was flat how can I sail a boat from Panama to Australia on to Asia through the Indian Ocean down around South Africa to the Atlantic and make my way back to Panama? Sounds like a circle to me but I's only's gots me GED.


Circumnavigating the world on the flat plane is the same. Please see the map. You can do that perfectly well on it.

I like your question about why don't we see what is on the other side and wish the powers that be would allow private expeditions to Antarctica but they don't. They arrested one guy that tried poking his nose in around there. I think I provided a link on that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Still waiting for all the sex questions to be answered...


Can anyone see the difference here? I ask for scientific answers and this guy asks for details of my sex life. Why, because he does not have shinola to present.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Moose Knuckle Sandwich


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Circumnavigating the world on the flat plane is the same. Please see the map. You can do that perfectly well on it.
> 
> I like your question about why don't we see what is on the other side and wish the powers that be would allow private expeditions to Antarctica but they don't. They arrested one guy that tried poking his nose in around there. I think I provided a link on that.View attachment 3711520


While traveling west of course and real maps work just fine to navigate.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3711470 View attachment 3711471 I am still waiting for somebody to explain this building 7 of the globe model.


Can you elaborate a bit on scale here? Also, I happen to be paying attention to the weather right now because of a potential for heavy rain, wind and hail. Anyway, when I look at the plane image I think of scale and visibility, the same way I would in adverse weather conditions. A photo graphic image will not see through the changes in visibility anymore than we can.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> While traveling west of course and real maps work just fine to navigate.


Apparently, they are flat right? not globular.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Can you elaborate a bit on scale here? Also, I happen to be paying attention to the weather right now because of a potential for heavy rain, wind and hail. Anyway, when I look at the plane image I think of scale and visibility, the same way I would in adverse weather conditions. A photo graphic image will not see through the changes in visibility anymore than we can.


Hi, thanks for responding. The picture of the airplane window it to show the horizon. See how it is at eye level? That should not be happening at 20 to 30ooo feet, should it?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi, thanks for responding. The picture of the airplane window it to show the horizon. See how it is at eye level? That should not be happening at 20 to 30ooo feet, should it?


What else do you know about the plane? Wouldn't you ask yourself that question first? Looking at an image is like watching a movie. The set is built out of fibreglass and foam, and what is outside of the camera's lens is filled in by the imagination.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi, thanks for responding. The picture of the airplane window it to show the horizon. See how it is at eye level? That should not be happening at 20 to 30ooo feet, should it?


can you prove the camera isnt pointed down?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you prove the camera isnt pointed down?


Look at the wing, it is fairly level with the horizon. This proves it is not pointing down.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at the wing, it is fairly level with the horizon. This proves it is not pointing down.


lol what?.. itd still look fairly level


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

level is only what my stabila says is level.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Apparently, they are flat right? not globular.


No I can use a globe to navigate of course.

But let's keep it going we are almost at 300 pages. Lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No I can use a globe to navigate of course.
> 
> But let's keep it going we are almost at 300 pages. Lol


OK, here is one, Why does a compass in Argentina still point north if we have two magnetic poles?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol what?.. itd still look fairly level


don't give him any ideas


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OK, here is one, Why does a compass in Argentina still point north if we have two magnetic poles?


Which direction does your pole point to? I'm betting south...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Which direction does your pole point to? I'm betting south...


What is the name of that type of response to a valid question? I know about ad hominem attacks, strawman etc but this takes the cake.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OK, here is one, Why does a compass in Argentina still point north if we have two magnetic poles?


Attitude.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Attitude.


But if the needle is attracted to magnetism, why would it not point to the closer south pole which is supposed to be magnetic?
Try this experiment. Take a magnet and see if it affects your compass.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> But if the needle is attracted to magnetism, why would it not point to the closer south pole which is supposed to be magnetic?
> Try this experiment. Take a magnet and see if it affects your compass.


First, tell me what is in the middle of the poles?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> First, tell me what is in the middle of the poles?


OF the so called globe? It depends on where you are at on it.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OK, here is one, Why does a compass in Argentina still point north if we have two magnetic poles?


 Because God wanted us to find our way. Lol

I don't know I only have a GED. Lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OF the so called globe? It depends on where you are at on it.


Nope.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 18, 2016)

bluntm
Lucky you got out of that
assa1 said:


> Because God wanted us to find our way. Lol
> 
> I don't know I only have a GED. Lol


Lucky for you, you got out of the indoctrination center early.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Attitude.


Which I believe yours is poor, young man. Get yer head right


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Which I believe yours is poor, young man. Get yer head right


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> First, tell me what is in the middle of the poles?


One lucky lady


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> One lucky lady


Nice.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm more interested that the world is stationary... Fixed in space ...


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> Heisenberg said: ↑
> Want to see other examples where intuitive thinking interferes with analytical thinking?
> 
> Here are four questions, none of which are difficult to answer. The point is that your brain will supply you with a knee-jerk intuitive answer that upon further reflection will turn out to be wrong. (of course this will happen less now that I have warned you, but it will still happen).
> ...


Can I just point out, asking if I'm clever was a reference to way earlier when he said it wasn't an intelligence test and I got a whole analysis of who I am, it was great and I was hoping for another go of that 
So why is it 5 cents, please, cos that kept me awake last night!


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi, thanks for responding. The picture of the airplane window it to show the horizon. See how it is at eye level? That should not be happening at 20 to 30ooo feet, should it?


It does look like that tho, my back of iPhone calculation says it will remain at eye level upto one radian above the surface


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> One lucky lady





Singlemalt said:


> Which I believe yours is poor, young man. Get yer head right





tangerinegreen555 said:


> don't give him any ideas




you guys are awesome


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> you guys are awesome


Had a bit of fun in here last night, was even accused of being a troll.

Someone took a grapefruit
Wore it like a hat
I saw someone under my kitchen table
Talking to my old tom cat


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 19, 2016)

How do we know we are on a globe? 

Try to answer that question without relying on evidence supplied from NASA, or the assumptions you were asked to swallow. It’s impossible. We need to investigate NASA claims, because many of us know that there is trickery going on. When discussing the extent of N.A.S.A.’s lies and deception, it is hard to know where to begin, since its history is literally rife with controversy. We think it is important to understand the origins of N.A.S.A., because a lot hinges on that story


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 19, 2016)

Where is the evidence of all these “satellites”? We would like to see an actual photo of a single satellite in space. Surely NASA could easily show us just one photograph of one satellite in space? With this many, it would seem to us that you could point a camera anywhere from the International Space Station, in any direction, and get hundreds, if not thousands of satellites within one image? How is it that we don’t see the satellites from the ISS live stream? It looks like the earth is literally “swarming” with satellites, yet we have never seen a single photo or video of a real satellite in space. Why?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Can I just point out, asking if I'm clever was a reference to way earlier when he said it wasn't an intelligence test and I got a whole analysis of who I am, it was great and I was hoping for another go of that
> So why is it 5 cents, please, cos that kept me awake last night!


The whole lot is 110, for the bat to be 100 more than the ball the answer to the cost of the ball must be 5, the other numbers 1 to 9 don't work, that's how I did it but I get the 5 mins for the widget question not 20


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Where is the evidence of all these “satellites”? We would like to see an actual photo of a single satellite in space. Surely NASA could easily show us just one photograph of one satellite in space? With this many, it would seem to us that you could point a camera anywhere from the International Space Station, in any direction, and get hundreds, if not thousands of satellites within one image? How is it that we don’t see the satellites from the ISS live stream? It looks like the earth is literally “swarming” with satellites, yet we have never seen a single photo or video of a real satellite in space. Why?
> 
> View attachment 3711764


Wait for a clear night and look up. It won't be long before you see a satellite moving across the sky.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Wait for a clear night and look up. It won't be long before you see a satellite moving across the sky.


the sky should be filled with them I would assume...'even on the feed of the ISS there should be clear images of satellites orbiting around.. 

But you're right I'm sure if I was in an unpolluted area (outside Orange County) maybe I could see some


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Rate of widget production is one w per machine every 5 mins, 100 machines = 100 widgets in same time period ie 5 mins


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Wait for a clear night and look up. It won't be long before you see a satellite moving across the sky.


We should also should be able to see satellites when looking at the moon shouldn't we? As in it passing the moon, maybe not super clear or with the naked eye. But with a telescope none the less...


Point is it's hard to trust a "government entity" that operates are secretly as nasa does,

Do you think it's funny how all the 
Missions and stuff that dons names always has a Greek god reference.

Sure doesn't mean shit to someone who doesn't understand but symbolism is huge to nasa, and if we are operating unknowingly and being exposed to this symbolism we are creating their reality unconsciously


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> the sky should be filled with them I would assume...'even on the feed of the ISS there should be clear images of satellites orbiting around..
> 
> But you're right I'm sure if I was in an unpolluted area (outside Orange County) maybe I could see some


On a clear night anywhere, you'll spot them in the sky. Buy a telescope if your eyesight is poor, but they're up there.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> the sky should be filled with them I would assume...'even on the feed of the ISS there should be clear images of satellites orbiting around..
> 
> But you're right I'm sure if I was in an unpolluted area (outside Orange County) maybe I could see some


Same reason u don't see cars from the Iss


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The whole lot is 110, for the bat to be 100 more than the ball the answer to the cost of the ball must be 5, the other numbers 1 to 9 don't work, that's how I did it but I get the 5 mins for the widget question not 20


Cheers, appreciate the effort.... but I just don't get it, it's really bugging me!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The whole lot is 110, for the bat to be 100 more than the ball the answer to the cost of the ball must be 5, the other numbers 1 to 9 don't work, that's how I did it but I get the 5 mins for the widget question not 20


Oh shit it's just clicked, got it!


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Oh shit it's just clicked, got it!


What we know:

Bat + Ball = 1.10
And
Bat - Ball = 1.0

Thus:

2(Bat) + Ball - Ball = 1.10 + 1.0

So:

2(Bat) = 2.10

Or:

*Bat = 1.05*

Finally:

1.10 = 1.05 + Ball

1.10 - 1.05 = Ball

*0.05 = Ball*


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Had a bit of fun in here last night, was even accused of being a troll.
> 
> Someone took a grapefruit
> Wore it like a hat
> ...


Youse always wait til I go to bed before you pull out the good shit, then I sit here reading like 20 pages on a morning pissing myself laughing.... Then realise I'm alone and cry.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What we know:
> 
> Bat + Ball = 1.10
> And
> ...


I just suddenly realised that if the ball was .10 and the bat cos 1 more than the ball then the bat would cost 1.10, which obviously isn't right. Can not believe that took me so long. In my defense, I'm under a lot of stress!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> the sky should be filled with them I would assume...'even on the feed of the ISS there should be clear images of satellites orbiting around..
> 
> But you're right I'm sure if I was in an unpolluted area (outside Orange County) maybe I could see some


I see satellites a lot, or maybe I see the same one a lot, we have really clear skies and I like to look at the constellations so I tend to notice more.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Wait for a clear night and look up. It won't be long before you see a satellite moving across the sky.


The idea that the human eye can see something as large as a refrigerator from 180 miles away zooming along at 17000 miles an hour seems sort of ridiculous and impossibleto me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The idea that the human eye can see something as large as a refrigerator from 180 miles away zooming along at 17000 miles an hour seems sort of ridiculous and impossibleto me.


C'mon man, don't be so obtuse and one dimensional. You see it because it's a bright light due to reflected sunlight against a black background


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2016)

Mello, it's ok, come on over to the dark side there a place in the wall for you. We can dismantle it together.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The idea that the human eye can see something as large as a refrigerator from 180 miles away zooming along at 17000 miles an hour seems sort of ridiculous and impossibleto me.


The idea that the human eye can see something as your imaginary Bachelor's Degree from any distance seems sort of ridiculous and impossible to me.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> C'mon man, don't be so obtuse and one dimensional. You see it because it's a bright light due to reflected sunlight against a black background


So we are being told that there are thousands of satellites up there. Some, geostationary, meaning the follow along around the earth always remaining above the same spot. While other satellites like the ISS move around the ball earth at 18000 miles an hour to quote a NASA Astronaut. Ask yourself, would anybody in their right mind go into this space station, keep in mind it's already made over a hundred thousand trips around the globe. The numbers say it should already have smashed into one of the geostationary satellites.
It is hurtling around the supposed globe magically not ramming into any space junk. I'm not buying it. Looking at the NASA videos, the station has no inner doors that seal, like on a ship in case of a situation like this, although it is infinitely more dangerous in space than on the ocean. I have to call bullshit, like this cardboard door in the video below is going to protect them from the vacuum of space?

This one video totally proves the NASA fraud alone. please take 15 seconds and watch it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Building 7 of NASA see video above. ^^^^^


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 19, 2016)

How many building 7's does gay hitler fake christian have?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> How many building 7's does gay hitler fake christian have?


One for each lie.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It does look like that tho, my back of iPhone calculation says it will remain at eye level upto one radian above the surface


Hi. What figure did you come up with for your radian?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 19, 2016)

Conspiracies are a snap when you reject facts and replace them with stupid armchair suppositions. 

Just look at the shit that's been dragged into this thread. Total bullshit that a group of similarly afflicted knuckleheads pass around to each other. 

What a truly fucked up existence. I mean, you're damned near unemployable with such a fantastic deviation from reality.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Conspiracies are a snap when you reject facts and replace them with stupid armchair suppositions.
> 
> Just look at the shit that's been dragged into this thread. Total bullshit that a group of similarly afflicted knuckleheads pass around to each other.
> 
> What a truly fucked up existence. I mean, you're damned near unemployable with such a fantastic deviation from reality.


Who is ignoring reality here really? Look at the damn bendy 1/4 inch plastic space lock door in the video!!! It bends backwords. If you believe that NASA is not lying to you after seeing that then you are the one ignoring reality. Just saying.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Anybody who still believes 19 cavemen overwhelmed the most protected airspace in the world and flew 2 jets into buildings in New York bringing down 3 hardened steel framed skyscrapers is delusional!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The idea that the human eye can see something as large as a refrigerator from 180 miles away zooming along at 17000 miles an hour seems sort of ridiculous and impossibleto me.


First, go look up how large the average satellite actually is, way bigger than a refrigerator, more like a bus. Of course you won't see smaller satellites. If light, from the sun, reflected off a satellite and was captured by your eye, the information is there. Most likely it's not being processed because you're not looking for it and it's 17,000 miles away and not relevant. But if you were focused on the sky, you would notice a light moving. Most people think they are shooting stars because they don't last long, the angle of reflection changes quickly as it orbits. We see them all the time late at night on the beach. Just use binoculars if you don't have a telescope, I was amazed how well they actually work for stargazing. 

You're religious dogma is not allowing you to think clearly about truth. There is no God, in any religious sense. "God" is merely the name people give to the unknown controlling force in the universe, sometimes also called names similar to "one consciousness", "universal energy", "unifying power",etc. It's probably energy based. It has no consciousness, knows no right or wrong, meters no punishments or rewards for faith, has no morality or empathy ..those are all mans inventions for control. It is an indifferent force that does whatever it does and we just have to roll with it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Satellites in my area seem to defy the whole speed to maintain height thing. They move, stop and move back the way they came. Maybe they're ufo's and not satellites at all.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Do you guys know we really didn't go to the moon and we don't have radio controlled cars on mars?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> First, go look up how large the average satellite actually is, way bigger than a refrigerator, more like a bus. Of course you won't see smaller satellites. If light, from the sun, reflected off a satellite and was captured by your eye, the information is there. Most likely it's not being processed because you're not looking for it and it's 17,000 miles away and not relevant. But if you were focused on the sky, you would notice a light moving. Most people think they are shooting stars because they don't last long, the angle of reflection changes quickly as it orbits. We see them all the time late at night on the beach. Just use binoculars if you don't have a telescope, I was amazed how well they actually work for stargazing.
> 
> You're religious dogma is not allowing you to think clearly about truth. There is no God, in any religious sense. "God" is merely the name people give to the unknown controlling force in the universe, sometimes also called names similar to "one consciousness", "universal energy", "unifying power",etc. It's probably energy based. It has no consciousness, knows no right or wrong, meters no punishments or rewards for faith, has no morality or empathy ..those are all mans inventions for control. It is an indifferent force that does whatever it does and we just have to roll with it.


Thanks for your input. I've used a telescope before and the idea that a telescope can be used to someting moving around the ball at 17000 miles per hour seems impossible to me. They need to be kept very still.

''Knows no right or wrong'' --- So it's ok to fuck over your neighbor I guess?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Satellites in my area seem to defy the whole speed to maintain height thing. They move, stop and move back the way they came. Maybe they're ufo's and not satellites at all.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is some more proof NASA is a bunch of fraudsters.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for your input. I've used a telescope before and the idea that a telescope can be used to someting moving around the ball at 17000 miles per hour seems impossible to me. They need to be kept very still.
> 
> ''Knows no right or wrong'' --- So it's ok to fuck over your neighbor I guess?


think standing on the ground watching a plane.. pretty easy to follow it right?.. now take that on a way way way bigger scale, itd be pretty easy to follow


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is some more proof NASA is a bunch of fraudsters.


http://mentalfloss.com/article/49607/22-space-agencies-arent-nasa


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here NASA is busted using a cgi greenscreen.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So we are being told that there are thousands of satellites up there. Some, geostationary, meaning the follow along around the earth always remaining above the same spot. While other satellites like the ISS move around the ball earth at 18000 miles an hour to quote a NASA Astronaut. Ask yourself, would anybody in their right mind go into this space station, keep in mind it's already made over a hundred thousand trips around the globe. The numbers say it should already have smashed into one of the geostationary satellites.
> It is hurtling around the supposed globe magically not ramming into any space junk. I'm not buying it. Looking at the NASA videos, the station has no inner doors that seal, like on a ship in case of a situation like this, although it is infinitely more dangerous in space than on the ocean. I have to call bullshit, like this cardboard door in the video below is going to protect them from the vacuum of space?
> 
> This one video totally proves the NASA fraud alone. please take 15 seconds and watch it.


Why is it so hard to believe a "soft" door can't seal well against space if its engineered correctly? Layered, nonporous modern fabrics of carbon fiber and titanium could withstand the forces and it would only need a semi sturdy frame to house a seal system, which once under pressure won't move . Have you ever worked around pressure/vacuum components? It looks like an exterior cover anyway, probably a uv shield, not a door. 

The guy in that video is an idiot. He claims ask the wiring is USB, but everything you can see is clearly screw in mil spec connectors.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> http://mentalfloss.com/article/49607/22-space-agencies-arent-nasa


Sure, there are other agencies. They see the lucrative scam NASA gets away with and decide to emulate it. Great way to loot the treasury, while keeping people in the dark and feeding them full of shit.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure, there are other agencies. They see the lucrative scam NASA gets away with and decide to emulate it. Great way to loot the treasury, while keeping people in the dark and feeding them full of shit.


so youre saying.. theres 22 other space programs and everyone of them is full of shit? lol got proof?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why is it so hard to believe a "soft" door can't seal well against space if its engineered correctly? Layered, nonporous modern fabrics of carbon fiber and titanium could withstand the forces and it would only need a semi sturdy frame to house a seal system, which once under pressure won't move . Have you ever worked around pressure/vacuum components? It looks like an exterior cover anyway, probably a uv shield, not a door.
> 
> The guy in that video is an idiot. He claims ask the wiring is USB, but everything you can see is clearly screw in mil spec connectors.


Titanium will not bend backwards, it's hard. They use it for Golf clubs as it is harder than steel. That is the airlock door dude. Stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so youre saying.. theres 22 other space programs and everyone of them is full of shit? lol got proof?


I submit it is you that needs to submit proof. A cartoon of a rocket landing on the moon by China's space agency does not mean it occured.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> think standing on the ground watching a plane.. pretty easy to follow it right?.. now take that on a way way way bigger scale, itd be pretty easy to follow


Nobody can really tell what they are seeing from 160 miles away. Be honest with yourself.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi. What figure did you come up with for your radian?


24000/2pi


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ''Knows no right or wrong'' --- So it's ok to fuck your neighbor I guess?


It's his wife you're not allowed to fuck. Or his cattle, maybe, not read it for a while....


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here NASA is busted using a cgi greenscreen.


It's not a green screen, it got me the first time I saw that one too though, don't feel bad, took me about another 10 minutes looking into it after I saw that to figure it out, you will too.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

lol at the cartoon.. i typed in chinas space program and that didnt even come up.. youre still stuck on believing youtube
http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2015/05/world/china-space/ ..its cnn, but there is still some decent stats in it














youll probably say all these are bullshit without any kind of facts


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> 24000/2pi


Thanks for the responses. Trig eludes me, Can you tell us how many feet directly below the airplane would that have to be on the ball earth model?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ''Knows no right or wrong'' --- So it's ok to fuck over your neighbor I guess?


I said the controlling force knows no right or wrong. Personal morality will decide if someone thinks it's right or wrong to fuck over their neighbor. There's no "God" to contend with, just your conscience. I follow the golden rule, seems to beat any religious dogma or indoctrination. If there is one true religion, or God ....better hope you picked the right one.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nobody can really tell what they are seeing from 160 miles away. Be honest with yourself.


but a telescope can definitely tell you whats that far away.. i think you said we were a domed earth. can you explain why the sun isnt just one big blur.. if it was shining on the dome.. itd just be a giant glare. can you explain when the meteor crashed in russia? 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/11/131106-russian-meteor-chelyabinsk-airburst-500-kilotons/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Titanium will not bend backwards, it's hard. They use it for Golf clubs as it is harder than steel. That is the airlock door dude. Stop lying to yourself.


I made titanium where I worked. There's a 100 different grades. Many grades are malleable as fuck...but what the fuck would you know watching YT vids made by half wits?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol at the cartoon.. i typed in chinas space program and that didnt even come up.. youre still stuck on believing youtube
> http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2015/05/world/china-space/ ..its cnn, but there is still some decent stats in it
> 
> 
> ...



check out the video, you can see they shot it underwater from all the bubbles floating up. Stop lying to yourself I know it hurts to have your delusions shattered but damn, man up.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Trig eludes me, Can you tell us how many feet directly below the airplane would that have to be on the ball earth model?


Just under 4000 miles


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I made titanium where I worked. There's a 100 different grades. Many grades are malleable as fuck...but what the fuck would you know watching YT vids made by half wits?


how do they make titanium?.. smelt it?.. i welded for a while, its what i went to school for originally. where i worked had a smelting area. so hot in there, it was insane


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I made titanium where I worked. There's a 100 different grades. Many grades are malleable as fuck...but what the fuck would you know watching YT vids made by half wits?


So, video produced by CNN is ok right? But video copied and posted in youtube or produced independently is not ok right?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Titanium will not bend backwards, it's hard. They use it for Golf clubs as it is harder than steel. That is the airlock door dude. Stop lying to yourself.





WeedFreak78 said:


> Why is it so hard to believe a "soft" door can't seal well against space if its engineered correctly? *Layered, nonporous modern fabrics of carbon fiber and titanium *could withstand the forces and it would only need a semi sturdy frame to house a seal system, which once under pressure won't move . Have you ever worked around pressure/vacuum components?


Seeing how you can't comprehend basic English, or the fact that metal can be made into threads and woven, ever hear of silver thread in clothes to fight bacteria? SHIT! silver is hard when it's in a bar. .damn, those shirts must be stiff.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Just under 4000 miles


Wow, wow!!! Thanks, it's lower than I would have thought. You made my day!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wow, wow!!! Thanks, it's lower than I would have thought. You made my day!


Why?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

That's miles not feet


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> check out the video, you can see they shot it underwater from all the bubbles floating up. Stop lying to yourself I know it hurts to have your delusions shattered but damn, man up.


One or two "things" go floating away in that video. In the same video they show underwater training, did you see ALL THOSE FUCKING BUBBLES! not one or two.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> check out the video, you can see they shot it underwater from all the bubbles floating up. Stop lying to yourself I know it hurts to have your delusions shattered but damn, man up.


alright.. proof thats a bubble? surely if one bubble escaped youd see way more. the amount of bubbles there are when you go scuba diving is crazy. look at the american part of the vid.. all those guys in the space suits are piped in so all their bubbles and stuff are escaping through the tubes. now look at the chinese one.. the only thing they have coming off of them is a harness.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Seeing how you can't comprehend basic English, or the fact that metal can be made into threads and woven, ever hear of silver thread in clothes to fight bacteria? SHIT! silver is hard when it's in a bar. .damn, those shirts must be stiff. I'm done here.


 The vacuum of space would cause those space suits to bulge out like the Michelin man. Think about it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how do they make titanium?.. smelt it?.. i welded for a while, its what i went to school for originally. where i worked had a smelting area. so hot in there, it was insane


It's a stainless steel alloy...made in an AOD and continuous caster into a slab, then to a hot rolling facility to get in into a coil, then to a finishing plant where I worked for descaling, annealing, cold rolling (me), final annealing, slitting, shipping. $100K for some of those coils. When you wreck it on a rolling mill...it 'crawls' all through the roll stack and takes 12 hrs. to extract the wrecked scrap...because it's very malleable, more so than most normal stainless grades like 201-301 etc.

edit: people buy it for the very light weight. many regular stainless grades have similar strength at 2x-3x the weight


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's a stainless steel alloy...made in an AOD and continuos caster into a slab, then to a hot rolling facility to get in into a coil, then to a finishing plant where I worked for descaling, annealing, cold rolling (me), final annealing, slitting, shipping. $100K for some of those coils. When you wreck it on a rolling mill...it 'crawls' all through the roll stack and takes 12 hrs. to extract the wrecked scrap...because it's very malleable, more so than most normal stainless grades like 201-301 etc.


nice.. i always wondered how it was made lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That's miles not feet


 Assuming your figures are correct this makes NASA big liars. They claim the ISS is at 196 miles up and we see them revolving around an obvious ball earth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice.. i always wondered how it was made lol


Gov't contractors buy most of it for aerospace apps.

Of course these brainless idiots wouldn't believe that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's a stainless steel alloy...made in an AOD and continuos caster into a slab, then to a hot rolling facility to get in into a coil, then to a finishing plant where I worked for descaling, annealing, cold rolling (me), final annealing, slitting, shipping. $100K for some of those coils. When you wreck it on a rolling mill...it 'crawls' all through the roll stack and takes 12 hrs. to extract the wrecked scrap...because it's very malleable, more so than most normal stainless grades like 201-301 etc.
> 
> edit: people buy it for the very light weight. many regular stainless grades have similar strength at 2x-3x the weight


Whatever it is it is awfully flimsly, would you trust that thing not to get sucked off into space leaving you to puff out and explode?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn one would think with a multi billion dollar budget they could make something more real than this cgi playstation 1 graphics.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gov't contractors buy most of it for aerospace apps.
> 
> Of course these brainless idiots wouldn't believe that.


Yup top dollar paid with your tax dollars.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yup top dollar paid with your tax dollars.


My tax dollars is the key...

You don't work or pay shit...just a nonproductive drain on the system...

How much they send you a month?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My tax dollars is the key...
> 
> You don't work or pay shit...just a nonproductive drain on the system...
> 
> How much they send you a month?


hahaha, you don't know me, I left the states when they suspended the Bill of Rights. So no worries there. Where I live they don't charge an income tax on labor, they consider it slavery.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> hahaha, you don't know me, I left the states when they suspended the Bill of Rights. So no worries there. Where I live they don't charge an income tax on labor, they consider it slavery.


stay there


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> but a telescope can definitely tell you whats that far away.. i think you said we were a domed earth. can you explain why the sun isnt just one big blur.. if it was shining on the dome.. itd just be a giant glare. can you explain when the meteor crashed in russia?
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2013/11/131106-russian-meteor-chelyabinsk-airburst-500-kilotons/


There may be dome, I'm not sure about that. It could be an infinite plane. But I do lean towards a dome. We don't know what color the dome is. Secondly we don't know how far the dome may go, how big it is. The meteor crashing in Russia could be ice that formed on the dome and fell to earth.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Whatever it is it is awfully flimsly, would you trust that thing not to get sucked off into space leaving you to puff out and explode?


What type of engineering/design work have you done? Things don't need to be made out of plate metal to meet specs anymore because of advances in materials. Carbon fiber and plastics have been replacing metal for decades. Why do you trust a metal door? 

UGG want stone door. .stone door more safe than metal door, metal to flimsy to keep bear out!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> stay there


Sure will, I won't live in a place where I can be executed with no lawyer and no trial at the whim of the state. Just saying.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There may be dome, I'm not sure about that. It could be an infinite plane. But I do lean towards a dome. We don't know what color the dome is. Secondly we don't know how far the dome may go, how big it is. The meteor crashing in Russia could be ice that formed on the dome and fell to earth.


the whole dome thing makes no sense.. why would it be colder in higher altitudes?. heat rises, its be hotter the higher you go, and i doubt itd be cold enough for ice at the top. 

an infinite plain wouldnt make sense either, look at plane routes. also with all the exploration people are doing, dont you think we'd know if there was more to be found?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> alright.. proof thats a bubble? surely if one bubble escaped youd see way more. the amount of bubbles there are when you go scuba diving is crazy. look at the american part of the vid.. all those guys in the space suits are piped in so all their bubbles and stuff are escaping through the tubes. now look at the chinese one.. the only thing they have coming off of them is a harness.





Mellowman2112 said:


> Assuming your figures are correct this makes NASA big liars. They claim the ISS is at 196 miles up and we see them revolving around an obvious ball earth.


you are a lil off man, we are talking about the height at which the horizon starts to drop due to being far away enough to see the whole hemisphere, you can see the curve of the earth from the shoreline from a plane from space and at one radian


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure will, I won't live in a place where I can be executed with no lawyer and no trial at the whim of the state. Just saying.


You can be killed in a heartbeat anywhere. Your location can be found in minutes by 20 different agencies if they decide you're a threat. Deal with it. Watch for drones, you can't just hear them now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the whole dome thing makes no sense.. why would it be colder in higher altitudes?. heat rises, its be hotter the higher you go, and i doubt itd be cold enough for ice at the top.
> 
> an infinite plain wouldnt make sense either, look at plane routes. also with all the exploration people are doing, dont you think we'd know if there was more to be found?


God keeps us in the freezer, that's why ice forms on the dome. He doesn't defrost often enough. There's some freezer burned cod right over there>>>


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you are a lil off man, we are talking about the height at which the horizon starts to drop due to being far away enough to see the whole hemisphere, you can see the curve of the earth from the shoreline from a plane from space and at one radian


zeddd likes the D so much that he used three of them in his name.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol ^, btw if there is no gravity and simply an upward movement of a planar disc why do we have gravity expressed as acceleration rather than velocity?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure will, I won't live in a place where I can be executed with no lawyer and no trial at the whim of the state. Just saying.


So, where you live outside the US, you have all this freedom but you had to take down your grow because of a loose-lipped RIU mod? I call bullshit!!!


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, where you live outside the US, you have all this freedom but you had to take down your grow because of a loose-lipped RIU mod? I call bullshit!!!


 it's a bit pussy saying u binned a grow cos some mod mentioned your city, tin foil hats at the ready, you're not busted till the doors come in


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, where you live outside the US, you have all this freedom but you had to take down your grow because of a loose-lipped RIU mod? I call bullshit!!!


what fucking grow...? more multilayered lies...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There may be dome, I'm not sure about that. It could be an infinite plane. But I do lean towards a dome. We don't know what color the dome is. Secondly we don't know how far the dome may go, how big it is. The meteor crashing in Russia could be ice that formed on the dome and fell to earth.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can be killed in a heartbeat anywhere. Your location can be found in minutes by 20 different agencies if they decide you're a threat. Deal with it. Watch for drones, you can't just hear them now.


Any country removes protections is getting ready to go on a killing spree. Just saying. Governments have murdered over a hundred million people over the last hundred years. In big bunches. The Bolshevik communists ( Bernie ) murdered ten million of their own citizens in one year. After dealing with the Muslims the Christians are next. It's become obvious after seeing paid trolls like Crocodilestunter on various sites. They sound worse than the caliphate. 

www.nowtheendbegins.com/retired-fbi-agent-tells-patriot-group-that-obamas-feds-have-set-up-30000-guillotines/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol ^, btw if there is no gravity and simply an upward movement of a planar disc why do we have gravity expressed as acceleration rather than velocity?


I agree haha that's ridiculous. Gravity or acceleration upward would not be necessary on a stationary plane. It is retarded.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what fucking grow...? more multilayered lies...


Yeah man, pot laws are pretty much universal, better safe than sorry.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Any country removes protections is getting ready to go on a killing spree. Just saying. Governments have murdered over a hundred million people over the last hundred years. In big bunches. The Bolshevik communists ( Bernie ) murdered ten million of their own citizens in one year. After dealing with the Muslims the Christians are next. It's become obvious after seeing paid trolls like Crocodilestunter on various sites. They sound worse than the caliphate.
> 
> www.nowtheendbegins.com/retired-fbi-agent-tells-patriot-group-that-obamas-feds-have-set-up-30000-guillotines/


We'll have a party here when they blow you up...

I'll buy the beer...what kinds you guys want?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


Ewwwwww why?!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Try this gravity experiment. Find a giant boulder and hold a marble next to it. Does gravity from the larger mass attract the small marble or pebble? Post your results.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the whole dome thing makes no sense.. why would it be colder in higher altitudes?. heat rises, its be hotter the higher you go, and i doubt itd be cold enough for ice at the top.
> 
> an infinite plain wouldnt make sense either, look at plane routes. also with all the exploration people are doing, dont you think we'd know if there was more to be found?


If you have ever been to the mountains you know that it gets colder the higher you go.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah man, pot laws are pretty much universal, better safe than sorry.


Let me assure you, as someone that spends a lot of time on RIU jealously eyeing up beautiful outdoor grows with monster plants that are visible from miles around and then has to pay £35 into an electric meter every week to run indoor lights that then raise the worry of hiding heat signatures.... Pot laws are certainly not uni-fucking-versal! It's a sore point!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Try this gravity experiment. Find a giant boulder and hold a marble next to it. Does gravity from the larger mass attract the small marble or pebble? Post your results.


Better gravity experiments: have a friend (no friends? A stranger, then) hold a large rock over your head from 30 feet with you under it and let go, or simply jump off the tallest structure in your area. Please post your results...


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you have ever been to the mountains you know that it gets colder the higher you go.


That's exactly the point he was making.... Heat rises, dome, all that?


Mellowman2112 said:


> Try this gravity experiment. Find a giant boulder and hold a marble next to it. Does gravity from the larger mass attract the small marble or pebble? Post your results.


I can not believe that you don't realise that suggestion makes absolutely no sense? I refuse to believe it!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> it's a bit pussy saying u binned a grow cos some mod mentioned your city, tin foil hats at the ready, you're not busted till the doors come in


Somehow I have managed to offend some people here to a very high degree. What if one of those was the mod? He could drop a dime with my ip address very easily. Just not worth the risk sadly. After all he did blurt out my location. Very, very unprofessional to say the least. Made me think a little.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Better gravity experiments: have a friend (no friends? A stranger, then) hold a large rock over your head from 30 feet with you under it, or simply jump off the tallest structure in your area. Please post your results...


That was funny. lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ca
nnacat said:


> That's exactly the point he was making.... Heat rises, dome, all that?
> 
> I can not believe that you don't realise that suggestion makes absolutely no sense? I refuse to believe it!


The theory states that larger masses attract smaller ones. But the experiment does not show that to be true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you have ever been to the mountains you know that it gets colder the higher you go.


heat rises so that means the earth is inverted like a doughnut.

here is a simple experiment to try: stick your dick in a doughnut. see?

the world is inverted.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you have ever been to the mountains you know that it gets colder the higher you go.


i do know that.. therefore your dome idea is wrong.. if we were in a sealed environment, itd be way warmer towards the top


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Let me assure you, as someone that spends a lot of time on RIU jealously eyeing up beautiful outdoor grows with monster plants that are visible from miles around and then has to pay £35 into an electric meter every week to run indoor lights that then raise the worry of hiding heat signatures.... Pot laws are certainly not uni-fucking-versal! It's a sore point!


Well yes you are very right about that. I stand corrected.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The theory states that larger masses attract smaller ones. But the experiment does not show that to be true.


That's not what the theory states, idiot. Fuck uni, you didn't pass HS...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Well yes you are very right about that. I stand corrected.


OMG, he stands CORRECTED. Didn't see that coming. +rep Cannacat. On that note, I'm outta here. Happy Father's Day, Dads!!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i do know that.. therefore your dome idea is wrong.. if we were in a sealed environment, itd be way warmer towards the top


Your observation makes me lean more toward an infinite plain. It also appeals to my desire for more uncharted lands to explore. Maybe the next New world will be a puddle a few thousand miles past the rim of Antartica. Wouldn't that be awsome?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's not what the theory states, idiot. Fuck uni, you didn't pass HS...


Newton's law of universal gravitation. Newton's law of universal gravitation states that any two bodies in the universe attract each other with a force that is directly proportional to the product of their masses and inversely proportional to the square of the distance between them.

Same fucking thing whiner.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your observation makes me lean more toward an infinite plain. It also appeals to my desire for more uncharted lands to explore. Maybe the next New world will be a puddle a few thousand miles past the rim of Antartica. Wouldn't that be awsome?


more land would of been found by now... you really dont think its been explored by now?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> more land would of been found by now... you really dont think its been explored by now?


Yes I do think it has been explored somewhat, Admiral Byrd stated he saw more land beyond Antarctica, the next thing you know he is talking about the earth being hollow. They had to make him seem like a total nutter to discredit his earlier gaff about their being more land. 60 countries that normally don't get along signed a treaty during the cold war, outlawing the development and occupation of Antarctica. Sort of weird, seeing how there is supposed to be diamonds, oil, coal and tons of other interesting goodies there.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you have ever been to the mountains you know that it gets colder the higher you go.


Yeah, I will get snow on the mountain drive into town and they got no snow. But when I look at bigger mountains they are smaller so probably evidence of the curvature.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why is it so hard to believe a "soft" door can't seal well against space if its engineered correctly? Layered, nonporous modern fabrics of carbon fiber and titanium could withstand the forces and it would only need a semi sturdy frame to house a seal system, which once under pressure won't move . Have you ever worked around pressure/vacuum components? It looks like an exterior cover anyway, probably a uv shield, not a door.
> 
> The guy in that video is an idiot. He claims ask the wiring is USB, but everything you can see is clearly screw in mil spec connectors.


It was an underwater mock up. They have them, they use them all the time. Why it had an earth background I do not know, It was probably photo shopped in, It was done under water for sure. The other shit can be done with zero g planes. If you combine the two WOW I'm in space. Look for space bubbles, you'll see them with the spacewalk videos. I think most of the crap you see is bullshit publicity stunts.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah, I will get snow on the mountain drive into town and they got no snow. But when I look at bigger mountains they are smaller so probably evidence of the curvature.


Could it be because they are further away maybe?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It was an underwater mock up. They have them, they use them all the time. Why it had an earth background I do not know, It was probably photo shopped in, It was done under water for sure. The other shit can be done with zero g planes. If you combine the two WOW I'm in space. Look for space bubbles, you'll see them with the spacewalk videos. I think most of the crap you see is bullshit publicity stunts.


Look at the part where they have the cgi earth in it. That part has the flimsy door.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Could it be because they are further away maybe?


Yeah but you posted pictures of water as your no curvature proof so I thought I could get away with it too. Lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Newton's law of universal gravitation. Newton's law of universal gravitation states that any two bodies in the universe attract each other with a force that is directly proportional to the product of their masses and inversely proportional to the square of the distance between them.
> 
> Same fucking thing whiner.


This moron copies and pastes all his info from Wikipedia.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Try this gravity experiment. Find a giant boulder and hold a marble next to it. Does gravity from the larger mass attract the small marble or pebble? Post your results.


Yes if they were picometres from each other and u had sensitive enough equipment u could measure the attractive force using the following as I mentioned previously


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

You know, people will believe anything they hear on the radio and television. remember the War of The Worlds? People started panicking thinking we were in the process of being invaded by aliens. Maybe that was a beta , they want a One World Government what better way than to make up some external boogeyman?

www.history.com/this-day-in-history/welles-scares-nation

OK slaves you can go back to sleep now.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't talk to jew haters.


That's a good little slave.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

I play this ever year on riu


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i do know that.. therefore your dome idea is wrong.. if we were in a sealed environment, itd be way warmer towards the top


They got bad boy AC units up there sways shits colder up there


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yeah but you posted pictures of water as your no curvature proof so I thought I could get away with it too. Lol



Right, we agree water does not curve, it always finds it's level. So, looking at a globe, how does that water bend itself 7500 miles high around the globe earth? Fucking impossible when considered with an adult mind.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> They got bad boy AC units up there sways shits colder up there


Here is something freaky and maybe it has something to do with the topic. This guy points a laser thermometer at the full moon and the temps plummet.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right, we agree water does not curve, it always finds it's level. So, looking at a globe, how does that water bend itself 7500 miles high around the globe earth? Fucking impossible when considered with an adult mind.


Is that in your professional opinion?

Wait, you don't have a profession because you don't have any qualifications. It bothers you to the core. So sad you feel the need to lie about going to uni.

Poor little guy with a tiny penis.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right, we agree water does not curve, it always finds it's level. So, looking at a globe, how does that water bend itself 7500 miles high around the globe earth? Fucking impossible when considered with an adult mind.


Gravity from the earth spinning.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right, we agree water does not curve, it always finds it's level. So, looking at a globe, how does that water bend itself 7500 miles high around the globe earth? Fucking impossible when considered with an adult mind.


Are you serious? Lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Gravity from the earth spinning.


Try this experiment. Fill up your washing machine. Put it on spin cycle. Does the water go flying off the cylinder? Post your results.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Are you serious? Lol


Absolutely.

Try this experiment. Find a giant round boulder, pour water on it. Does the water stick to the sides of the boulder. Post your results.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Try this experiment. Find a giant round boulder, pour water on it. Does the water stick to the sides of the boulder. Post your results.


 I think you are now taking the piss


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Try this experiment. Find a giant round boulder, pour water on it. Does the water stick to the sides of the boulder. Post your results.


how do you even consider this a good experiment?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Poor beer on the 8 ball and spill on your shoes, it's called earth gravity and its fukin everywhere man


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Are you serious? Lol


I think you're a very smart person with an adult mind. Believing what you see, is a logical first step. Questioning what you know is step two. Asking for knowledge about what you don't understand is step three. I don't know what step four is yet.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Are you serious? Lol


See ?  no curve


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Poor beer on the 8 ball and spill on your shoes, it's called earth gravity and its fukin everywhere man


Could it be caused because the beer is denser than the air? We know that things that are lighter than the air rise for example and defy this mysterious unproven theory called gravity. Maybe?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> See ? View attachment 3711994 no curve


That looks curved to my trained eyes


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Could it be caused because the beer is denser than the air? We know that things that are lighter than the air rise for example and defy this mysterious unproven theory called gravity. Maybe?


magnets.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Any ways we all know u need a 50 mm lens to replicate human vision


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> That looks curved to my trained eyes


That's why a ruler is put in, to over rule your ''trained'' eyes and show the reality.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Could it be caused because the beer is denser than the air? We know that things that are lighter than the air rise for example and defy this mysterious unproven theory called gravity. Maybe?


Why would density be a consideration if there were no gravity?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how do you even consider this a good experiment?


Well maybe it aint such a good experiment.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's why a ruler is put in, to over rule your ''trained'' eyes and show the reality.


There is a curve beneath the yellow line called the horizon


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Why would density be a consideration if there were no gravity?


 Thanks for correcting me. I meant to say the natural law of Buoyancy and weight.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> magnets.


I like magnets. I have really strong ones that will rip your skin off it gets caught between them.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for correcting me. I meant to say the natural law of Buoyancy and weight.


Weight is a function of gravity


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I like magnets. I have really strong ones that will rip your skin off it gets caught between them.


Ooooohhh....those are fun. Gotta be careful with some of those 'rare earth' beauties, I use 'em to troll the bottoms of polluted rivers for treasure!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I think you are now taking the piss


Ok maybe that was not a viable experiment.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ooooohhh....those are fun. Gotta be careful with some of those 'rare earth' beauties, I use 'em to troll the bottoms of polluted rivers for treasure!


Dude I found $500 worth of fishing lures.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Weight is a function of gravity


Provide real proof gravity exists and I will never come back to this thread again. Except to proclaim defeat.

Calculations mean shit to me as numbers can be made to fit any cockamamy theory. Real proof.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Dude I found $500 worth of fishing lures.


Mannnn, you have NO idea, heh. I could write several books about the goodies I've unearthed over the years. We used to dive in the LaChute river and find tons of fishing stuff, toys, ancient bottles and dishes, and one time even a millworker's ID card from the 1940s - still laminated! 

One of my favorite things to do is trolling/dragging using a couple of those donut magnets I pulled from a pizza delivery car topper.

One thing, though, and I dunno _why_ this is: A junkyard on land is certainly not a frightening place by any stretch, but when the junkyard is _underwater_, well, for some reason it can become very creeeeepy to me.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Provide real proof gravity exists and I will never come back to this thread again. Except to proclaim defeat.
> 
> Calculations mean shit to me as numbers can be made to fit any cockamamy theory. Real proof.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Weight is a function of gravity


I submit weight is a function of bouyancy, fluid dynamics and air dynamics are very similar. Consider that the air is a type of fluid.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Provide real proof gravity exists and I will never come back to this thread again. Except to proclaim defeat.
> 
> Calculations mean shit to me as numbers can be made to fit any cockamamy theory. Real proof.


But numbers are.... Like.... 

I know you are taking the piss, I am onto you Mister! Crack on though, you've provided hours of entertainment


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I have that same ball! It's called a therapy ball and we use it to exercise our paralyzed boy, he has a (wait for it) BALL using it!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> But numbers are.... Like....
> 
> I know you are taking the piss, I am onto you Mister! Crack on though, you've provided hours of entertainment


i could give you the best 3 minutes of entertainment you ever had


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I submit weight is a function of bouyancy, fluid dynamics and air dynamics are very similar. Consider that the air is a type of fluid.


semen is also a type of fluid. what does it taste like?

i've splashed myself a time or two unexpectedly, but never actually inside the mouth, and never been daring enough to try it.

this is where you become useful in this thread.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


He must play for the pistons.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I have that same ball! It's called a therapy ball and we use it to exercise our paralyzed boy, he has a (wait for it) BALL using it!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i could give you the best 3 minutes of entertainment you ever had


And I'd fake it for those 3 minutes like nothing you have ever seen before


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> And I'd fake it for those 3 minutes like nothing you have ever seen before


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Dude I found $500 worth of fishing lures.


Just noticed: "Dr. Pecker", lol. 

"Who doesn't LOVE an ICE COLD Dr. Pecker?! I'm a pecker, he's a pecker, she's a pecker, we some peckers, wouldn't YOU like to be a pecker TOO??"


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Has anybody here ever felt the earth rotating? I mean shit, think about it. The earth is supposed to spin 1036 miles an hour at the equator and only 400 miles an hour in Alaska. Why doesn't the guy getting off a plane in Nicaragua barf his brains out after disembarking the plane?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> And I'd fake it for those 3 minutes like nothing you have ever seen before


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just noticed: "Dr. Pecker", lol.
> 
> "Who doesn't LOVE an ICE COLD Dr. Pecker?! I'm a pecker, he's a pecker, she's a pecker, we some peckers, wouldn't YOU like to be a pecker TOO??"


I don't get it but I liked it anyway.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I don't get it but I liked it anyway.


Huh? Not old enough to remember THIS:
(WARNING: painfully corny!)


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Has anybody here ever felt the earth rotating? I mean shit, think about it. The earth is supposed to spin 1036 miles an hour at the equator and only 400 miles an hour in Alaska. Why doesn't the guy getting off a plane in Nicaragua barf his brains out after disembarking the plane?


Because it's flat haven't you been listening.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is something freaky and maybe it has something to do with the topic. This guy points a laser thermometer at the full moon and the temps plummet.


Interesting, i wonder if passing through and beyond the stratosphere would give off false readings though?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is one for you, how can flight times be the same if there is this thing they call the coriolis effect. See how the ball does not perform like an airplane does in this experiment?

Flight times back and forth are identical. Impossible if we were spinning.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Interesting, i wonder if passing through and beyond the stratosphere would give off false readings though?


I don't think that particular laser will reach that far. I think what it is measuring in this case is the moonbeams temperature.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Could it be caused because the beer is denser than the air? We know that things that are lighter than the air rise for example and defy this mysterious unproven theory called gravity. Maybe?


You mean how helium floats? Yeah that really wouldn't happen if gravity didnt exist. The same thing with an air bubble in a cup, no gravity = bubble stays where it is and doesnt rise.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Huh? Not old enough to remember THIS:
> (WARNING: painfully corny!)


Brilliant!


Mellowman2112 said:


> Has anybody here ever felt the earth rotating? I mean shit, think about it. The earth is supposed to spin 1036 miles an hour at the equator and only 400 miles an hour in Alaska. Why doesn't the guy getting off a plane in Nicaragua barf his brains out after disembarking the plane?


I can feel the earth move right now, you seem like you could do with more of that yourself. You really could be making better use of the internet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Flight times back and forth are identical.


factually incorrect.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I can feel the earth move right now







Carole!! The way you are sitting we can ALL see your pussy!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> You mean how helium floats? Yeah that really wouldn't happen if gravity didnt exist. The same thing with an air bubble in a cup, no gravity = bubble stays where it is and doesnt rise.


Wait a minute here, gravity is supposed to be what is holding us down on this ball that spins 1000 miles an hour. Now it's supposed to be something that keeps things from rising? That fails my smell test.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wait a minute here, gravity is supposed to be what is holding us down on this ball that spins 1000 miles an hour. Now it's supposed to be something that keeps things from rising? That fails my smell test.


You don't think there's something off there? You really struggle with the concept that gravity is holding us down as well as keeping us from rising?? Nah mate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You don't think there's something off there? You really struggle with the concept that gravity is holding us down as well as keeping us from rising?? Nah mate.


The guy said, bubbles wont rise if there was NO gravity. preposterous right?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wait a minute here, gravity is supposed to be what is holding us down on this ball that spins 1000 miles an hour. Now it's supposed to be something that keeps things from rising? That fails my smell test.


Really think about it. Is the bubble rising in the cup or is gravity pulling the heavier mass towards earth making the bubble rise? Is that really all it takes to fail your smell test!? Wow!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The guy said, bubbles wont rise if there was NO gravity. preposterous right?


You confuse me. Not your take on science, I mean your leaps in logic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The guy said, bubbles wont rise if there was NO gravity. preposterous right?


you remember blowin' bubbles when you were a kid?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Really think about it. Is the bubble rising in the cup or is gravity pulling the heavier mass towards earth making the bubble rise? Is that really all it takes to fail your smell test!? Wow!


I see your point and it is plausible. That does not though make my argument implausible. You see, the theory of gravity has not been proven. Please provide proof of gravity.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You confuse me. Not your take on science, I mean your leaps in logic.


ok, would you point out an example in order to try to put myself in your shoes to see your viewpoint?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Really think about it. Is the bubble rising in the cup or is gravity pulling the heavier mass towards earth making the bubble rise? Is that really all it takes to fail your smell test!? Wow!


Natural laws of weight and buoyancy were recognized way before the theory of gravity was invented. Right?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok, would you point out an example in order to try to put myself in your shoes to see your viewpoint?


No. I fell for that one before and I'm trying to cut down on the amount of time every day that I spend banging my head against the wall.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I submit weight is a function of bouyancy, fluid dynamics and air dynamics are very similar. Consider that the air is a type of fluid.


Nah man weight is measured in Newtons and is variable dependent on gravity, mass is ya baby it's absolute


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you remember blowin' bubbles when you were a kid?


Hiiiiiiiiii....call me Bubbles!
(waves gleefully)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> No. I fell for that one before and I'm trying to cut down on the amount of time every day that I spend banging my head against the wall.


I'm just trying to see how you see me. Really. I promise no smart ass rebuttals.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I'm trying to cut down on the amount of time every day that I spend banging my head against the wall.


Try this, it's a great tension release for those "bang you head against the wall" days!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

But I submit that Archimedes had hashed out what weight and buoyancy was way before this balderdash of Newton came along, Newton came up with his fairy tale to try to explain the impossibility of us all living on a spinning ball that rotates 1000 miles an hour, while blasting around the sun at 67000 miles an hour and hurtling through the universe at 2 million miles an hour, it is complete insanity. Meanwhile the moon would have to speed up and slow down to accommadate this rubbish, which we do not observe.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok guys why do we never see the dark side of the moon from earth?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Try this, it's a great tension release for those "bang you head against the wall" days!
> 
> View attachment 3712086


Is that it?? I was trying to click on the "this" for bloody ages then, I'm quite stoned cos I've had a break for a bit, I thought it was a link to some sort of relaxation technique or something cos the mouse on my laptop is dodgy and I thought it had given out on me! Then I noticed the disco lights and came right back down to earth. And it was oblate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> But I submit that Archimedes had hashed out what weight and buoyancy was way before this balderdash of Newton came along, Newton came up with his fairy tale to try to explain the impossibility of us all living on a spinning ball that rotates 1000 miles an hour, while blasting around the sun at 67000 miles an hour and hurtling through the universe at 2 million miles an hour, it is complete insanity. Meanwhile the moon would have to speed up and slow down to accommadate this rubbish, which we do not observe.


Addendum:

The stars do not make sense either, if we were blasting through the universe at such speeds, the star constellations would change shape due to our different position in the universe.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok guys why do we never see the dark side of the moon from earth?


Flat moon?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Is that it?? I was trying to click on the "this" for bloody ages then, I'm quite stoned cos I've had a break for a bit, I thought it was a link to some sort of relaxation technique or something cos the mouse on my laptop is dodgy and I thought it had given out on me! Then I noticed the disco lights and came right back down to earth. And it was oblate.


Like this?

Oblate like this?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Flat moon?[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't know, I don't think so. But it sure is weird that we never see it rotate, with ''gravity'' and all.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Addendum:
> 
> The stars do not make sense either, if we were blasting through the universe at such speeds, the star constellations would change shape due to our different position in the universe.


You suffer from solipsism, everything is moving in relation to everything else not in relation to yourself


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Come on guys, look at this shit! Somebody is obviously pulling our leg or having us off or whatever you Brits say.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> You suffer from solipsism, everything is moving in relation to everything else not in relation to yourself


Ok, everything is moving then, so why do we see the same constellations?


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok guys why do we never see the dark side of the moon from earth?


https://www.moonconnection.com/moon-same-side.phtml
See, I know this has been answered already. Shit, I've got a much better understanding of it all myself from having read the answers in this thread, never mind some of the videos and links I've gone off to look at. So I don't feel any need to rehash the information, and to be honest I couldn't explain it half so well as it has been already.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> https://www.moonconnection.com/moon-same-side.phtml
> See, I know this has been answered already. Shit, I've got a much better understanding of it all myself from having read the answers in this thread, never mind some of the videos and links I've gone off to look at. So I don't feel any need to rehash the information, and to be honest I couldn't explain it half so well as it has been already.


Thanks Cannacat, I'll read it over and we can discuss it after.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, everything is moving then, so why do we see the same constellations?


Same way you see the people on the train or the special bus


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok they say the moon used to rotate faster but now it just perfectly matches, ''slowed the rotational period of the moon to match that of it's orbit.'' 

How clean and neat. Consider the odds of that happening perfectly and then consider the odds that the sun from 93 million miles away happens to perfectly appear to be the same size as the moon when viewed from earth. As evidenced during a solar eclipse. I guess that's why they call it astronomical odds right?

"So why can we only see one side of the moon from Earth? We all know that the Earth rotates on its own axis, so theoretically, the Moon should also do the same, allowing us to get a full picture of the planetoid. Why are we limited to seeing only 50 percent? It turns out that the speed at which the Moon rotates has led to this particular phenomenon. Millions of years ago, the Moon spun at a much faster pace than it does now. However, the gravitational influence of the Earth has gradually acted upon the Moon to slow its rotation down, in the same way that the much smaller gravitational influence of the Moon acts upon the Earth to create tides. This influence slowed the rotational period of the Moon to match that of its orbit – about 27.3 days – and it is now "locked in" to this period. (Note that to observers on earth a full moon cycle takes 29.5 days. See Understanding the moon phases).""


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Same way you see the people on the train or the special bus


I'm waiting on that proof of gravity.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm waiting on that proof of gravity.


We're waiting for proof of your credentials.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm waiting on that proof of gravity.


Sorry man but Gravity is very well proven by observation and measurement, your unique-to-you belief in a seriously deranged theory makes me believe you to be a fantasist of low intellect and basically a deceptive attention seeker


----------



## Rrog (Jun 19, 2016)

Unemployable dolt. 

Obviously this is merely the tip of the delusional iceberg. And the USS Mello is crashing badly. The Titanic looks like an amusement ride in comparison

Not sure I could stomach popcorn at this point. The waves are to crazy. 

Jesus fuckmop. How impossible is it to keep the worlds biggest parlor trick going?

Clearly the level of complete global control, at all levels of all governments, for 1000 years is completely impossible. Not that these pesky details matter. All scientists since the first milenea are in on the joke. Every academician. Basically anyone educated is in on the gag. Jesus Christ that re-defines gullible. 

While you are clearly unemployable, you will likely die with your image in the hardcover version of the Guinness Book of World Records as the worlds most gullible man, at least since they started measuring gullibility


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Unemployable dolt.
> 
> Obviously this is merely the tip of the delusional iceberg. And the USS Mello is crashing badly. The Titanic looks like an amusement ride in comparison
> 
> ...


Imagine what would happen if a fledgling scientist said he wanted money to disprove gravity? Do you thin khe would get tenure or grant money? They are completely locked into their dogma.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Sorry man but Gravity is very well proven by observation and measurement, your unique-to-you belief in a seriously deranged theory makes me believe you to be a fantasist of low intellect and basically a deceptive attention seeker


So Archimedes was just plain wrong then?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> You don't think there's something off there? You really struggle with the concept that gravity is holding us down as well as keeping us from rising?? Nah mate.


Wait a second.... Are you saying if I take off all these magnets and tinfoil I won't float away?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Wait a second.... Are you saying if I take off all these magnets and tinfoil I won't float away?


Don't forget the crystals and dreamcatchers


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Unemployable dolt.
> 
> Obviously this is merely the tip of the delusional iceberg. And the USS Mello is crashing badly. The Titanic looks like an amusement ride in comparison
> 
> ...


It is not thousands of years, it is 500-600 years. 

  


See the M hand sign for Mason? Not a coincidence.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Don't forget the crystals and dreamcatchers


Oh wow, after letting go of all that bull shit, I feel really strong now.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Unemployable dolt.
> 
> Obviously this is merely the tip of the delusional iceberg. And the USS Mello is crashing badly. The Titanic looks like an amusement ride in comparison
> 
> ...



Unemployable dolt? What are you talking about? They want people just smart enough to operate the machines. They definately do not want anybody smart enough to start asking questions or think of better ways to do things. That will get you fired real quick.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

MM, lol,If you suddenly realised the earth was a sphere would you agree that gravity explains observation or would you be concerned that Australians would fall into the void?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Unemployable dolt.
> 
> Obviously this is merely the tip of the delusional iceberg. And the USS Mello is crashing badly. The Titanic looks like an amusement ride in comparison
> 
> ...



Gullible? for trusting my own eyes? Chicago is impossible to see from the other side of lake Michigan on a round earth. The math is irrefutable.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> MM, lol,If you suddenly realised the earth was a sphere would you agree that gravity explains observation or would you be concerned that Australians would fall into the void?


If there was a valid picture of earth from space, I would have to start believing in gravity obviously. Show me a valid picture and you can convert me to a ball earther right now. There should be hundreds at least with all the missions to other planets and the moon.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Gullible? for trusting my own eyes? Chicago is impossible to see from the other side of lake Michigan on a round earth. The math is irrefutable.


Show us the math some of us can follow


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol if you talk in height drop you are full retard no question so please don't, use trig


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol if you talk in height drop you are full retard no question so please don't, use trig


WTF? Eyesight does not bend around curves dude.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Show us the math some of us can follow


Don't change the subject I am waiting for that pic of the Earth from space. Hundreds of billions of dollars spent on the space program
so where is my picture of the earth from space? My cut of that is several hundred dollars if not thousands of dollars so, lets see the picture. Right?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> WTF? Eyesight does not bend around curves dude.


Lol this is why science is so hard such retarded shit I thought I was talking to a grad not an inpatient at the local nuthouse


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol this is why science is so hard such retarded shit I thought I was talking to a grad not an inpatient at the local nuthouse


Right, so as we all know eyesight does not bend around curves and the curve from the other side of Lake Michigan is 2600 feet roughly at 60 miles away. Yet we see Chicago, continually. We all know this to be true yet I am the candidate for the nuthouse. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

For the visually inept why has Chicago not ''sailed beyond the horizon'' ? It can be seen from across lake Michigan 60 miles away.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 19, 2016)

"The math is irrefutable". Hahahahahaha!!

Uneducated nitwit


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> "The math is irrefutable". Hahahahahaha!!
> 
> 
> FIFY
> ...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Rrog said:


> "The math is irrefutable". Hahahahahaha!!
> 
> Uneducated nitwit


Show me how my math is wrong please, otherwise STFU, thanks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

A nitwit is still a nitwit. Jesus Christ you are still at this, all day long! Try to get laid or something


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> A nitwit is still a nitwit. Jesus Christ you are still at this, all day long! Try to get laid or something


Show me a picture of an oblate spheroid from space, and I will take a break for awhile.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Oh wow, after letting go of all that bull shit, I feel really strong now.


C'mon, at least have the decency to show the REAL Superman and someone that can actually ACT, not some namby-pamby "cw" cardboard cutout designed to titillate white Millennials that don't know any better, sheeeeesh....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Show me a picture of an oblate spheroid from space, and I will take a break for awhile.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> We're waiting for proof of your credentials.



Since you insist on slandering me, I guess some truth telling about your "religion" is in order.

The NAZI's are hated due to their alleged murder of 6 million Jews during world war two. I think turnabout is fair play. As the Jewish Bolshevik government murdered tens of millions of their own citizens, mostly Christians during their blood lusty reign of power, I think they should be a hated group also and that anyone that identifies as Jewish should have the same shame and wrath poured down upon them as the Nazi's do. That's only fair right? So FUCK YOU YOU FILTHY JEW SCUM!! 

NEVER AGAIN!!

http://www.holodomorct.org/

  


https://www.google.com/search?q=holodomor+genocide&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=623&site=webhp&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjK9seSmrXNAhXCJB4KHXCpAJ8Q_AUIBygC&dpr=1#imgrc=Izj8JrfT3GS1qM:


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> C'mon, at least have the decency to show the REAL Superman and someone that can actually ACT, not some namby-pamby "cw" cardboard cutout designed to titillate white Millennials that don't know any better, sheeeeesh....
> 
> View attachment 3712164
> 
> View attachment 3712165


I know man keanu reeves is the shit.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3712173


HEYYYYY!! That's a pic of my neighbor's clit! NOT cool, man!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see your point and it is plausible. That does not though make my argument implausible. You see, the theory of gravity has not been proven. Please provide proof of gravity.


 gravity is still a theory, after all a theory is step 1 of science! can we prove that gravity works under a given circumstance? Sure because we've done so but as a bright man once said extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence and that we dont have yet. We already know that gravity conflicts with not only rotating mass but light and energy also. Its hard to think out of the box when nobody's been out of the box to prove it


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> We're waiting for proof of your credentials.


Here are some excerpts from your holy book, the Talmud, there are plenty more where this came from.

“The ‘goyim’ are not humans. They are beasts.” (Baba Mezia 114b)

*** “If you eat with a ‘goy’ it is the same as eating with a dog.” (Tosapoth, Jebamoth 94b)

*** “Even the best of the ‘goyim’ should all be killed.” (Soferim 15)

*** “Sexual intercourse between the ‘goyim’ is like intercourse between animals.” (Sanhedrin 74b)

*** “When it comes to a Gentile in peace times, one may harm him indirectly, for instance, by removing a ladder after he had fallen into a crevice.” (Shulkan Arukh, Yoreh De ‘ah, 158, Hebrew Edition only)


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Since you insist on slandering me, I guess some truth telling about your "religion" is in order.
> 
> The NAZI's are hated due to their alleged murder of 6 million Jews during world war two. I think turnabout is fair play. As the Jewish Bolshevik government murdered tens of millions of their own citizens, mostly Christians during their blood lusty reign of power, I think they should be a hated group also and that anyone that identifies as Jewish should have the same shame and wrath poured down upon them as the Nazi's do. That's only fair right? So FUCK YOU YOU FILTHY JEW SCUM!!
> 
> ...


You mad, bro? Is it because your penis is so small?

Dry those tears.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here are some excerpts from your holy book, the Talmud, there are plenty more where this came from.
> 
> “The ‘goyim’ are not humans. They are beasts.” (Baba Mezia 114b)
> 
> ...


What do they say in your holy book about your sexual orientation being an abomination? I forget.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Show me how my math is wrong please, otherwise STFU, thanks.


So why would the US and Russian governments both lead us to believe the earth is round?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You mad, bro? Is it because your penis is so small?
> 
> Dry those tears.



Here is some more from the Jewish Talmud

“If a ‘goy’ (Gentile) hits a Jew he must be killed.” (Sanhedrin 58b)

*** “If a Jew finds an object lost by a ‘goy’ it does not have to be returned.” (Baba Mezia 24a)

*** “If a Jew murders a ‘goy’ there will be no death penalty.” (Sanhedrin 57a)

*** What a Jew steals from a ‘goy’ he may keep.” (Sanhedrin 57a)

*** “Jews may use subterfuges to circumvent a ‘goy.’” (Baba Kamma 113a)

*** “All children of the ‘goyim’ (Gentiles) are animals.” (Yebamoth 98a)

*** “Girls born of the ‘goyim’ are in a state of ‘niddah’ (menstrual uncleanness!) from birth.” (Abodah Zarah 36b)


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is some more from the Jewish Talmud
> 
> “If a ‘goy’ (Gentile) hits a Jew he must be killed.” (Sanhedrin 58b)
> 
> ...


Leviticus 20:13

If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.

Unlucky.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So why would the US and Russian governments both lead us to believe the earth is round?


Because this coldwar shit was bs, to make money for the military industrial complex. They are buddy buddy. It's all about divide and control. IF you want I can find the references, the Russian Federal Reserve bank is owned by the same group that owns our Federal reserve. It is debt slavery for all from a debt based fuck us in the ass monetary system.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is some more from the Jewish Talmud
> 
> “If a ‘goy’ (Gentile) hits a Jew he must be killed.” (Sanhedrin 58b)
> 
> ...


Like I asked yesterday, how does a flat earth thread turn into Jew hating and baiting? You are a bigot, pure and simple. You aren't worth anyone's time, even your own


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Leviticus 20:13
> 
> If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> Unlucky.


Sorry man that is from your third most important holy book, the torah. That doesnt apply to me, I am washed clean from eating pork and fucking dudes. So FUCK OFF SCUM JEW!

NEVER AGAIN


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3712183
> 
> Sorry man that is from your third most important holy book, the torah. That doesnt apply to me, I am washed clean from eating pork and fucking dudes. So FUCK OFF SCUM JEW!
> 
> NEVER AGAIN



Oh he mad.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Like I asked yesterday, how does a flat earth thread turn into Jew hating and baiting? You are a bigot, pure and simple. You aren't worth anyone's time, even your own


This jew slandered me and called me a NAZI or some derogatory term, so I am just putting the shoe on the other foot. MAny more people have been killed by Jews than Nazis dont ya know?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This jew slandered me and called me a NAZI or some derogatory term, so I am just putting the shoe on the other foot. MAny more people have been killed by Jews than Nazis dont ya know?


Do you cry when you try to fap your tiny flaccid penis?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

@Singlemalt 

In case you missed this post: here it is again at sunny Jim

Since you insist on slandering me, I guess some truth telling about your "religion" is in order.

The NAZI's are hated due to their alleged murder of 6 million Jews during world war two. I think turnabout is fair play. As the Jewish Bolshevik government murdered tens of millions of their own citizens, mostly Christians during their blood lusty reign of power, I think they should be a hated group also and that anyone that identifies as Jewish should have the same shame and wrath poured down upon them as the Nazi's do. That's only fair right? So FUCK YOU YOU FILTHY JEW SCUM!! 

NEVER AGAIN!!

http://www.holodomorct.org/


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

I figure I better exercise my 1'st amendment right while it is still available. A guy from Australia did three years in prison for less than I just did. I guess I wont be going to Australia anytime soon. Ti hi.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3712183
> 
> Sorry man that is from your third most important holy book, the torah. That doesnt apply to me, I am washed clean from eating pork and fucking dudes. So FUCK OFF SCUM JEW!
> 
> NEVER AGAIN


uh-huh


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

or germany or Austria or Spain or Russia or France etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh c'mon. You are proud of being called Nazi, that's not an insult to you. So, you are obviously a liar as well.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You mad, bro? Is it because your penis is so small?
> 
> Dry those tears.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I figure I better exercise my 1'st amendment right while it is still available. A guy from Australia did three years in prison for less than I just did. I guess I wont be going to Australia anytime soon. Ti hi.


If you exercise your tiny penis in your left hand, it might grow an inch or two.

Think of how much confidence that will give you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> In case you missed this post: here it is again at sunny Jim
> 
> ...


yeah...nice edit there...uh-huh

sicko


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh c'mon. You are proud of being called Nazi, that's not an insult to you. So, you are obviously a liar as well.


No not really, I don't believe in governments.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

So much hatred towards the Jew...how dare you, you pigs...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

What is good for the goose is good for the gander. X 4 as 4 times more Christians died in the holocaust of Christians.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I figure I better exercise my 1'st amendment right while it is still available. A guy from Australia did three years in prison for less than I just did. I guess I wont be going to Australia anytime soon. Ti hi.


 but you left the states, where else do they have a 1st ammendment?

pathological liar racist jew hater much?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> but you left the states, where else do they have a 1st ammendment?
> 
> pathological liar racist jew hater much?


REad my previous post it says why I feel it is ok to hate Jews as long as it is ok to hate Nazis


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Natural laws of weight and buoyancy were recognized way before the theory of gravity was invented. Right?


Natural laws of weight are also theories of gravity that can only be proven individually through inductive reasoning. It's interesting how speed has such an effect on gravity, such as a space station having almost 100% of earths gravity yet they float?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What is good for the goose is good for the gander. X 4 as 4 times more Christians died in the holocaust of Christians.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It is debt slavery for all from a debt based fuck us in the ass monetary system.


That sounds right up your street, no?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> REad my previous post it says why I feel it is ok to hate Jews as long as it is ok to hate Nazis


fuck that...Concentrate on your 1st ammendment rights you mentioned.
you said you left the states there...WTF?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> fuck that...Concentrate on your 1st ammendment rights you mentioned.
> you said you left the states there...WTF?


Dude, the USA is not the only place with a bill of rights. The usa bill of rights is half gone already.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That sounds right up your street, no?


No because it is not consentual !


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, the USA is not the only place with a bill of rights. The usa bill of rights is half gone already.


What a buffoon.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Natural laws of weight are also theories of gravity that can only be proven individually through inductive reasoning. It's interesting how speed has such an effect on gravity, such as a space station having almost 100% of earths gravity yet they float?


Thanks for that. You here that guys? This man knows his stuff. Pay attention.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

"Debt to slavery"?! Shiiiittttt....do you even hear/see yourself? This guy says "hi" -



It's 'unfortunate' that you weren't around in the 40s...my pop might have helped you along with a Browning shot or three...his buddies and the British SAS guys they schlepped with LOVED Nazis like you...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dude, the USA is not the only place with a bill of rights. The usa bill of rights is half gone already.


Lying again...

keep practicing, maybe you'll get better at it...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What a buffoon.


What a leach !


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Debt to slavery"?! Shiiiittttt....do you even hear/see yourself? This guy says "hi" -
> 
> View attachment 3712202
> 
> It's 'unfortunate' that you weren't around in the 40s...my pop might have helped you along with a Browning shot or three...


For what calling a spade a spade?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lying again...
> 
> keep practicing, maybe you'll get better at it...


LOOK up NWAA and patriot act retard, dont you even pay attention?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> For what calling a spade a spade?


your boy friend lets you blow him with that mouth?


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What a leach !


Name another country which has a bill of rights where the 1st amendment of that bill protects the right to free speech.

Law degree lol.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> LOOK up NWAA and patriot act retard, dont you even pay attention?


The patriot act? Where do you live again, fool?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Somebody has to speak up against these monsters.

http://www.heretical.com/miscella/jrm.html


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Name another country which has a bill of rights where the 1st amendment of that bill protects the right to free speech.
> 
> Law degree lol.


I learned more in Bus. Law 101 and only got a C


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> your boy friend lets you blow him with that mouth?


To be honest, he offered to blow ME after he saw how engorged my cock was in that pic. I was gonna let him have at it, but he wanted me to dress up like Hitler and yell/kick at him while he gurgled me, so I called him a creep and shut him down...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Name another country which has a bill of rights where the 1st amendment of that bill protects the right to free speech.
> 
> Law degree lol.


Most constitutions say it. Yet few observe it.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Most constitutions say it. Yet few observe it.


Name just one, bachelor of lol.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The patriot act? Where do you live again, fool?


Yeah man, the patriot act was written prior to 911 and dragged out immediately to take more freedoms.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Name just one, bachelor of lol.


Did I claim to have taken an international law class you fucking liar?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> To be honest, he offered to blow ME after he saw how engorged my cock was in that pic. I was gonna let him have at it, but he wanted me to dress up like Hitler and yell/kick at him while he gurgled me, so I called him a creep and shut him down...


Hey! that's pretty kinky! 

I don't go past her on top calling me Elvis


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> To be honest, he offered to blow ME after he saw how engorged my cock was in that pic. I was gonna let him have at it, but he wanted me to dress up like Hitler and yell/kick at him while he gurgled me, so I called him a creep and shut him down...


Your loss, ti hi hi.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

http://rediscover911.com/international-zionism-did-911-23-facts/


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Did I claim to have taken an international law class you fucking liar?


Why you so cry?

Did you actually learn anything 'studying law', guy?

No evidence so far.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The patriot act? Where do you live again, fool?


You really would love to know where I live huh? Call cousin Levi to figure out a way to fuck me over. I know your type.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Like I asked yesterday, how does a flat earth thread turn into Jew hating and baiting? You are a bigot, pure and simple. You aren't worth anyone's time, even your own


Sorry if it bothers you that I don't like being enslaved.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey! that's pretty kinky!
> 
> I don't go past her on top calling me Elvis


Well, I have been known to indulge now and again...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

https://archive.org/details/TheInternationalJewTheWorldsForemostProblemhenryFord1920s


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You really would love to know where I live huh? Call cousin Levi to figure out a way to fuck me over. I know your type.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

I figure you are an ex-pat in So Africa, or perhaps Costa Rica. There are other countries with "charters of human rights" but most of them are too socialist for you.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for that. You here that guys? This man knows his stuff. Pay attention.


Don't get carried away with my name in your mouth. After all you thought a bubble that doesn't float without gravity was confounding, This kind of shit could be EASILY misunderstood.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I figure you are an ex-pat in So Africa, or perhaps Costa Rica. There are other countries with "charters of human rights" but most of them are too socialist for you.


your point?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> your point?


so its one of them?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I figure you are an ex-pat in So Africa, or perhaps Costa Rica. There are other countries with "charters of human rights" but most of them are too socialist for you.


I think you are giving him/her/it a bit too much 'credit'....I'm picturing more along the lines of this:


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Just building a data base. Oh, don't worry, I don't need cousin Levi's help


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Just building a data base. Oh, don't worry, I don't need cousin Levi's help


We know he is a liar, but one can tease out truth even from liars


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Just building a data base. Oh, don't worry, I don't need cousin Levi's help


youll never make it into his fortress (moms basement)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Leviticus 20:13
> 
> If a man has sexual relations with a man as one does with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They are to be put to death; their blood will be on their own heads.
> 
> Unlucky.



Since you want to bring the bible into this:

John 8:44

Jesus Said this of the Jewish San Hedrin, ( scholars) 

You belong to your father, the devil, and you want to carry out your father's desires. He was a murderer from the beginning, not holding to the truth, for there is no truth in him. When he lies, he speaks his native language, for he is a liar and the father of lies.

Seems to fit you pretty good.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> We know he is a liar, but one can tease out truth even from liars


Show me where have I lied?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Since you want to bring the bible into this:
> 
> John 8:44
> 
> ...


Innuendo and name calling, feeble strawman again. Show one instance where Jim has lied. You can't because he didn't. You can't be older than 20, your argument style is that of a petulant child. I've lived a long time and I have never heard an adult, regardless of education, argue in the same style as you


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fact number 1: The US Supreme court is half jewish although they only make up 2% of the poplulation.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Single
Yes he did he slandered me and said I did not have a law degree a bout 20 times now.
malt said:


> Innuendo and name calling, feeble strawman again. Show one instance where Jim has lied. You can't because he didn't. You can't be older than 20, your argument style is that of a petulant child. I've lived a long time and I have never heard an adult, regardless of education, argue in the same style as you


Yes he did he slandered me and said I did not have a law degree a bout 20 times now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

There are no Sicilians on the SC either, so?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

FAct number 2

Hollywood is owned by Jews.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I've lived a long time and I have never heard an adult, regardless of education, argue in the same style as you


Oh, I sure have. He's simply a keyboard warrior anti-Semite, textbook case. 

Lifelong _loser_ that needs to place 'blame' for his own failures....it's the Jew, it's blacks, it's those fags, it's weak liberals, it's those Mexicans, it's.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes he did he slandered me and said I did not have a law degree a bout 20 times now.


You have to prove slander youngster, protest all you wish, but until you can prove the slander it's all bullshit


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> There are no Sicilians on the SC either, so?


They are pulling strings man because they own the media, the banks, our politicians. Hollywood. The deck is stacked is what I am saying.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> FAct number 2
> 
> Hollywood is owned by Jews.


Yep, a lot of prosperous Jews in the entertainment industry, aaannnnnddddd ?

Success, eh? A concept that you are unfamiliar with as you wallow in your den of hate and idiocy!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You have to prove slander youngster, protest all you wish, but until you can prove the slander it's all bullshit


Knowing I wont put my name on a pot site he pecks away at it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

I really want to know how the Jews can murder 20 to 50 million Christians in Russia and the Ukraine and get way with it, where was the Nuremburgh for our Christian brothers?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Knowing I wont put my name on a pot site he pecks away at it.


You say you don't live in the US; you haven't talked much if any about cannabis, is it illegal where you are to even participate on a cannabis website?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_L said:


> Yep, a lot of prosperous Jews in the entertainment industry, aaannnnnddddd ?
> 
> Success, eh? A concept that you are unfamiliar with as you wallow in your den of hate and idiocy!


No man they own it all!! You see why Mel Gibson has not gotten any work lately?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You say you don't live in the US; you haven't talked much if any about cannabis, is it illegal where you are to even participate on a cannabis website?


of course not don't be ridiculous only Europe has such laws as that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You see why Mel Gibson has not gotten any work lately?


Because he is a bitter, stupid anti-Semite just like you and people can't stand him?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Because he is a bitter, stupid anti-Semite just like you and people can't stand him?


its because hes a dick


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Because he is a bitter, stupid anti-Semite just like you and people can't stand him?


You forgot he's also a raving alky with no control


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its because hes a dick


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Come on guys, look at this shit! Somebody is obviously pulling our leg or having us off or whatever you Brits say.View attachment 3712096


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes he did he slandered me and said I did not have a law degree a bout 20 times now.


 




Mellowman2112 said:


> of course not don't be ridiculous only Europe has such laws as that.


Where in Europe is it unlawful to communicate on a Cannabis-related website, idiot? By your own admission, you know nothing about International Law:



Mellowman2112 said:


> Did I claim to have taken an international law class you fucking liar?


This fool trips over his own lies every 5 minutes - about the same frequency at which he faps his micro penis while be sobs.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here are some excerpts from your holy book, the Talmud, there are plenty more where this came from.
> 
> “The ‘goyim’ are not humans. They are beasts.” (Baba Mezia 114b)
> 
> ...


I hate that shit. We could take any book in the world, particularly religious texts, and find horrible quotes in it. Lots of religious people are horrible, whether because they think other religions are beneath them or because they sit in church every week mouthing words they don't mean and think it excuses them from being a cunt all week, but lots of religious people try to make a positive impact on the world around them. I try to be one of the latter. Throughout history, horrible people did horrible things and good people did horrible things and bad people did good things.... And you know, much of what you say, I get, I hold similar opinions to you in many areas which is why I try not to get into it with you. I think you're an intelligent dude. And I think the illogical nonsense you claim to believe with regards to science is completely inauthentic! I've seen you turn logic utterly on its head in your attempts to refute science, I've tried to understand your point of view and I've watched all your links like I have everyone else's. They don't make sense! I am certainly not indoctrinated, I had my awakening a good while ago, before it was fashionable to tell people to wake up, and there's a lot of shady shit going on in the world... But that doesn't make the earth flat and it doesn't make it ok to slag someone off because of their religion. So there.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> ~snip~ I think you're an intelligent dude. ~snip~


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> View attachment 3712480


I really do, I think it's all an act, I think he's sat wetting himself laughing when people try to patiently explain stuff that's not really that complicated because I've seen the way he grasps at completely illogical conclusions from really simple statements but then he'll say something else that is way beyond the comprehension level of what he's just claimed to not understand.... It's just a gut instinct, like when I'd correct his grammar or something and then he'd make much more obvious mistakes afterwards, like he's playing on it. I think it's intentional, and it's frustrating cos I think if he wasn't being such a dick all the fucking time he might actually be worth talking to.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I really do, I think it's all an act, I think he's sat wetting himself laughing when people try to patiently explain stuff that's not really that complicated because I've seen the way he grasps at completely illogical conclusions from really simple statements but then he'll say something else that is way beyond the comprehension level of what he's just claimed to not understand.... It's just a gut instinct, like when I'd correct his grammar or something and then he'd make much more obvious mistakes afterwards, like he's playing on it. I think it's intentional, and it's frustrating cos I think if he wasn't being such a dick all the fucking time he might actually be worth talking to.


You're giving him far too much credit. He's a genuine half-wit who is bigoted, discriminatory, dishonest, poorly educated, and defensive. All the trademarks of a weak-minded individual.

He's convinced I'm Jewish based on my avatar, which means he is also incapable of recognizing satire. Nor has he seen The Big Lebowski.

Nah, he's a primitive on welfare who is filled with hate and self-loathing. Reread his posts - there is no subtly in them.


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You're giving him far too much credit. He's a genuine half-wit who is bigoted, discriminatory, dishonest, poorly educated, and defensive. All the trademarks of a weak-minded individual.
> 
> He's convinced I'm Jewish based on my avatar, which means he is also incapable of recognizing satire. Nor has he seen The Big Lebowski.
> 
> Nah, he's a primitive on welfare who is filled with hate and self-loathing. Reread his posts - there is no subtly in them.


Well that really would be disappointing. I mean, I know he's a bigot, obviously, and as we're on RIU I feel I need to clarify I'm not defending anything he's said at all. I just wanted to believe nobody was really that dense, I guess.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Well that really would be disappointing. I mean, I know he's a bigot, obviously, and as we're on RIU I feel I need to clarify I'm not defending anything he's said at all. I just wanted to believe nobody was really that dense, I guess.


Believe it, however unfortunate.

I know you haven't tried to depend his bigoted positions, simply because they're indefensible. Freedom of religion (or lack thereof) is great, discrimination is not. 

If I had to guess, I would say most of his self-loathing (and therefore projected hatred) revolves around his sexual orientation, and how that directly conflicts with his fundamentalist Christian views, and the views of those around him. Must be torture. So he spouts Jewish hate speech here as a release. Pitiful.

Also, the Bachelor's Degree in Law... Just check the way he structures his thoughts and puts them into writing. Reading Law at any level requires thousands of hours of reading and meticulous note-taking. You submit paper after paper, semester after semester. Simple grammatical mistakes aren't tolerated, unless you go to Clown College. 

He isn't prepared to show us a pic of his degree with his name redacted and exif data scrubbed, fine. He could, at a minimum, exhibit some legal knowledge to support his arguments made here re: The Bill of Rights and the 1st Amendment, Holocaust deniability, antisemitism, the legalities surrounding posting comments on a cannabis forum if you're residing in Europe, ... yet the limit of his knowledge seems to be copying and pasting from Wikipedia. Laughable.

Oh yeah, and it took him completing 95% of his degree before taking 'his last class' of Constitutional Law and realizing the whole thing was bullshit and the Jews controlled everything. Total crackpot. He's a Bachelor of Law like I'm the Sultan of Brunei.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2016)

Five star thread.

It reminds me that there is no idea that is so bad that a small, die-hard coterie of idiots will not believe in it.

Usually it merely represents the background hum of mental illness, but sometimes the planets align and large parts of the population will be affected.

Sometimes it is innocuous and goes away pretty quickly...



But sometimes it is very very dangerous...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No man they own it all!! You see why Mel Gibson has not gotten any work lately?


I think he's getting a little old for action movies but he was in at least one of them Expandables movies so yeah the Jews are apparently more forgiving. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Well that really would be disappointing. I mean, I know he's a bigot, obviously, and as we're on RIU I feel I need to clarify I'm not defending anything he's said at all. I just wanted to believe nobody was really that dense, I guess.


maybe he thinks if he shows us how scientifically stupid he is...that it somehow justifies his racist bigotry and deep rooted hatred...
a mind is a terrible thing to waste.
his is gone with the wind...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Try this experiment. Find a giant round boulder, pour water on it. Does the water stick to the sides of the boulder. Post your results.







See the trailing side of the ball? See how water wants to climb it as it spins? If he was able to get it to the correct speed, it would have a film of water covering it. If it was then lifted from the water, kept spinning at that speed, the water would stay on the ball as a film. Basically as the world rotates water flows around it, one reason we have currents. Not a hard concept to grasp. I can't explain why everything works in such a delicate balance, that's always mystified me.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> maybe he thinks if he shows us how scientifically stupid he is...that it somehow justifies his racist bigotry and deep rooted hatred...
> a mind is a terrible thing to waste.
> his is gone with the wind...


Stay gold, Mellowboy.

(Absolutely could not resist, sorry.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> maybe he thinks if he shows us how scientifically stupid he is...that it somehow justifies his racist bigotry and deep rooted hatred...
> a mind is a terrible thing to waste.
> his is gone with the wind...


What about all of his warped/xenophobic 'historical epics', like Braveheart, Passion of the Christ, and Apocalypto? Why not pepper in a pile of falsehoods, revisionist fodder, and Caucasian-centric bullshit, am I right?
Ughhh...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

These guys are classic jamb a square peg into a round hole. 

He'd be more employable if he were special ed, or in a wheelchair. Seriously, but being quite insane these folks are being cared for by whom? Parents? Social services?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Show me where have I lied?


Every post of yours is now a lie, once you start hating Jewish people it's game over. Let's see how many of the following despots was Jewish, Hitler, Mussolini, Churchill, pol pot, Chairman Mao, etc Dalai Lama lol, in fact name a "household name" despot who was Jewish?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> These guys are classic jamb a square peg into a round hole.
> 
> He'd be more employable if he were special ed, or in a wheelchair. Seriously, but being quite insane these folks are being cared for by whom? Parents? Social services?


Dumpsters


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


That is the WORST Ironman cosplay I've seen yet...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That is the WORST Ironman cosplay I've seen yet...


He is, Alcanman.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> He is, Alcanman.


He's no match for Bjarke the Natty!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He's no match for Bjarke the Natty!
> 
> View attachment 3712641


Natty ice though


----------



## dunksndank (Jun 20, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Natty ice though


Right. He should of went for some Busch!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He's no match for Bjarke the Natty!
> 
> View attachment 3712641



Hot!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> maybe he thinks if he shows us how scientifically stupid he is...that it somehow justifies his racist bigotry and deep rooted hatred...
> a mind is a terrible thing to waste.
> his is gone with the wind...



So, 70 years later the Germans are still paying jewish people a monthly stipend. Meanwhile what happened to the 50 million Christians murdered by Jews in Ucrania and Russia? They are now talking of giving the children and grandchildren of the jews a stipend trying to say the damage is hereditary lol. Can you see the double standard here? It's perfectly ok I guess for the jews to murder 50 million people and if this is pointed out, well whoever calls them on it is obviously an antisemite. Fuck that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Every post of yours is now a lie, once you start hating Jewish people it's game over. Let's see how many of the following despots was Jewish, Hitler, Mussolini, Churchill, pol pot, Chairman Mao, etc Dalai Lama lol, in fact name a "household name" despot who was Jewish?


Where have you been? The Jewish Bolsheviks murdered 50 million, Lenin was a jew, marx was a jew trotski was a jew and 85% of the higher ups were jewish. By body count 8 times worse than the Nazi's. So if I am supposed to hate the Nazi's I guess it is ok to hate the Jews 8 times more right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> See the trailing side of the ball? See how water wants to climb it as it spins? If he was able to get it to the correct speed, it would have a film of water covering it. If it was then lifted from the water, kept spinning at that speed, the water would stay on the ball as a film. Basically as the world rotates water flows around it, one reason we have currents. Not a hard concept to grasp. I can't explain why everything works in such a delicate balance, that's always mystified me.


Pretty weak man, a thin film and an ocean are two distinct things. Thanks for the reply though. Maybe things work in such a delicate balance is that they were designed that way maybe? Consider a garlic. It's like nature's prepackaged medicine. A pack with so many pieces in each one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OK slaves you can go back to sleep now.


So, it seems that your original estimation that you were teaching and making a difference here has changed, and you've given up on us. Doesn't that mean you can leave now?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

He's a great teacher. For example, I've learned that humans can be dumber than I originally realized.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, it seems that your original estimation that you were teaching and making a difference here has changed, and you've given up on us. Doesn't that mean you can leave now?


Nope.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nope.


he was being polite by phrasing it as a question. you should leave now, neo-nazi scum.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> So, it seems that your original estimation that you were teaching and making a difference here has changed, and you've given up on us. Doesn't that mean you can leave now?


sure...maybe the albino talking snake can escort his crawl away?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 20, 2016)

W


Mellowman2112 said:


> Where have you been? The Jewish Bolsheviks murdered 50 million, Lenin was a jew, marx was a jew trotski was a jew and 85% of the higher ups were jewish. By body count 8 times worse than the Nazi's. So if I am supposed to hate the Nazi's I guess it is ok to hate the Jews 8 times more right?


why blame all Jews for the actions of a few


Mellowman2112 said:


> Where have you been? The Jewish Bolsheviks murdered 50 million, Lenin was a jew, marx was a jew trotski was a jew and 85% of the higher ups were jewish. By body count 8 times worse than the Nazi's. So if I am supposed to hate the Nazi's I guess it is ok to hate the Jews 8 times more right?


why blame all Jews for the actions of a few, unless you are unhinged? been boning up on David Duke?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He's a great teacher. For example, I've learned that humans can be dumber than I originally realized.


Ok, if you are so smart explain why the moon appears to change size? Sometimes it is big and sometimes it is very small. If the moon were 256000 miles away we would not be able to notice ANY perceived change in size.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> W
> 
> why blame all Jews for the actions of a few
> 
> why blame all Jews for the actions of a few, unless you are unhinged? been boning up on David Duke?


So why blame the Nazi's for something that never actually happened?

Why do I blame the Jews for the actions of a few? Because I read their holy book and it says we non jews are animals, fit to be slaughtered, are put on earth to serve them, our life has no value compared to that of a jew, and tons of other hateful stuff. Their actions in Palestine and Ucrania/Russia are evidence that they believe and follow the Talmud.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, if you are so smart explain why the moon appears to change size? Sometimes it is big and sometimes it is very small. If the moon were 256000 miles away we would not be able to notice ANY perceived change in size.


Why switch back to the moon? We all know jew baiting is the real reason you post


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, if you are so smart explain why the moon appears to change size? Sometimes it is big and sometimes it is very small. If the moon were 256000 miles away we would not be able to notice ANY perceived change in size.


So many questions, so little education. Childlike, even.

"Mommy, why does the moon appear to change size when my tiny penis has remained its same tiny size since birth?"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So why blame the Nazi's for something that never actually happened?
> 
> Why do I blame the Jews for the actions of a few? Because I read their holy book and it says we non jews are animals, fit to be slaughtered, are put on earth to serve them, our life has no value compared to that of a jew, and tons of other hateful stuff. Their actions in Palestine and Ucrania/Russia are evidence that they believe and follow the Talmud.


So a book written 5000 yrs ago hurts your feelings and reminds you of your micro peen?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Why switch back to the moon? We all know jew baiting is the real reason you post


Answer the question genius.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So a book written 5000 yrs ago hurts your feelings and reminds you of your micro peen?


They study it everyday at Hebrew school, and it was not written 5000 years ago. It was written in Babylon and has been added onto periodically.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Answer the question genius.


What question, you ask so many?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

]


Singlemalt said:


> Why switch back to the moon? We all know jew baiting is the real reason you post


I'm not jew baiting I am making people aware of what happened to 50 million people so it does not happen again. History seems to repeat itself don't ya know? I don't feel like getting pogrammed to death.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Answer the question genius.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> They study it everyday at Hebrew school, and it was not written 5000 years ago. It was written in Babylon and has been added onto periodically.


Babylon is not a time, it's a geographical locale


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

You tube will not be able to show that Babylon is a unit of time measurement. Let's talk about girls and sex (or boys if you choose).


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

Such

Bull

Shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2016)

Fucked up my shoulder playing donut wars in the pool yesterday. I cant lift my arm over my head, I won though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Ever been laid? What are you gonna do on summer vacation?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nope.


So, your stated reason for posting here was disingenuous. No surprise there, prattle on...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucked up my shoulder playing donut wars in the pool yesterday. I cant lift my arm over my head, I won though.


Go easy; if it still hurts in 3-4 days see a doc. Maybe torn rotator


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Babylon is not a time, it's a geographical locale


Yes but if you are aware of jewish history you would know that their Babylon period was 600's bc.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

I can't believe the score of that game stayed 89-89 for over 2 minutes last night...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes but if you are aware of jewish history you would know that *their Babylon period* was 600's bc.


Hmmm, so when was the Apaches' Babylon period?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

You didn't answer my question; what are you doing this summer?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> https://www.moonconnection.com/moon-same-side.phtml
> See, I know this has been answered already. Shit, I've got a much better understanding of it all myself from having read the answers in this thread, never mind some of the videos and links I've gone off to look at. So I don't feel any need to rehash the information, and to be honest I couldn't explain it half so well as it has been already.


Every question he asks has been answered already, and he usually calls bullshit. Then, because of his learning disability he asks those questions again, to which he usually calls bullshit. And so on, ad nauseum. Hours of fun for the whole family...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You tube will not be able to show that Babylon is a unit of time measurement. Let's talk about girls and sex (or boys if you choose).


ok. Have you ever experimented with a guy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I can't believe the score of that game stayed 89-89 for over 2 minutes last night...


Those boys are pro's, they knew what's at stake


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok. Have you ever experimented with a guy?


the bible says just say no


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok. Have you ever experimented with a guy?


I've dissected humans both male and female; and as a joke I hooked up a battery to some dissected limbs to watch 'em jump. So yes I have experimented on humans


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Global warming sure is heating up the last few months...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Global warming sure is heating up the last few months...


Oh shit, you prick. I want to know about summer vacay, now he'll go off on another tangent


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> gravity is still a theory, after all a theory is step 1 of science! can we prove that gravity works under a given circumstance? Sure because we've done so but as a bright man once said extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence and that we dont have yet. We already know that gravity conflicts with not only rotating mass but light and energy also. Its hard to think out of the box when nobody's been out of the box to prove it


Theory is actually the last step in the scientific method. I'm reposting my post #850 so that people can be clear of how the word theory is used in the context of science. Theory is used to explain facts, like gravity. People seem to be conflating its use with hypothesis or mere guess...


Post #850

That's not really how the scientific method works -







The scientific method starts with observation. All angles cannot present themselves for observation, since some don't actually exist. The scientific method can be employed to test the veracity of false ideas, and if done correctly the idea will show itself as false.



Theory is the highest form of scientific knowledge, and it consists of facts. Theory in the scientific sense is much different than laymen use the term -

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/theory

* Full Definition of theory *
_plural_ *theories*


_1_ : the analysis of a set of facts in their relation to one another


_2_ : abstract thought : speculation


_3_ : the general or abstract principles of a body of fact, a science, or an art _<music theory>_


_4a_ : a belief, policy, or procedure proposed or followed as the basis of action _<her method is based on the theory that all children want to learn>b_ : an ideal or hypothetical set of facts, principles, or circumstances —often used in the phrase _in theory_ _<in theory, we have always advocated freedom for all>_

_5_ : a plausible or scientifically acceptable general principle or body of principles offered to explain phenomena _<the wave theory of light>_


_6a_ : a hypothesis assumed for the sake of argument or investigation_b_ : an unproved assumption : conjecture_c_ : a body of theorems presenting a concise systematic view of a subject _<theory of equations>_
The sense that science uses the term is highlighted in red. Theory attempts to explain natural phenomena, the phenomena itself is
'fact'. I'm not trying to be pedantic, it is important to be specific regarding terms when speaking of the scientific method as opposed to using them in a casual sense. If not, equivocation will rear rear its ugly head...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Every question he asks has been answered already, and he usually calls bullshit. Then, because of his learning disability he asks those questions again, to which he usually calls bullshit. And so on, ad nauseum. Hours of fun for the whole family...


Stop being a crybaby, here is a fresh question for you, why does the moon appear to be smaller and larger, Sometimes it is tiny and sometimes it is very large? How is this happening if the moon is 258000 miles away?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Stop being a crybaby, here is a fresh question for you, why does the moon appear to be smaller and larger, Sometimes it is tiny and sometimes it is very large? How is this happening if the moon is 258000 miles away?


Cuz it sees a nekkid other moon? You'd identify if your peen was larger


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Theory is actually the last step in the scientific method. I'm reposting my post #850 so that people can be clear of how the word theory is used in the context of science. Theory is used to explain facts, like gravity. People seem to be conflating its use with hypothesis or mere guess...
> 
> 
> Post #850
> ...


Correct and mybad lol, i should have known proof comes after the theory


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Correct and mybad lol, i should have known proof comes after the theory



Right proof, something the ball earther people are lacking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellow, have you ever experimented with a man/boy? Ever eaten their flesh?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right proof, something the ball earther people are lacking.


Umm, still on that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Umm, still on that?


He switches back when the jew baiting doesn't get mileage


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I've dissected humans both male and female; and as a joke I hooked up a battery to some dissected limbs to watch 'em jump. So yes I have experimented on humans


I'm told be a recent chiropractic grad that 1st yr. students work on cadavers that are over 20 yrs. dead. Was kinda shocked by that...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm told be a recent chiropractic grad that 1st yr. students work on cadavers that are over 20 yrs. dead. Was kinda shocked by that...


I'd guess it depends on where the school is. I doubt there is any lack of indigent (or donated) ones in large cities?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Stop being a crybaby, here is a fresh question for you, why does the moon appear to be smaller and larger, Sometimes it is tiny and sometimes it is very large? How is this happening if the moon is 258000 miles away?


This is the best question I've seen from you. The answer seems to be that we really don't know for sure. It's one of the mysteries of science that keep things fun. There are possible explanations, but we have yet to nail that one down - 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_illusion

*Possible explanations*
The size of a viewed object can be measured objectively either as an _angular size_ (the visual angle that it subtends at the eye, corresponding to the proportion of the visual field that it occupies), or as _physical size_ (its real size measured in, say, meters). Perceived size is only loosely related to these concepts, however. For example, if two identical, familiar objects are placed at distances of five and ten meters, respectively, then the more distant object subtends approximately half the visual angle of the nearer object, but we normally perceive that as the same size (a phenomenon referred to as _size constancy_), not as half the size. Conversely, if the more distant object did subtend the same angle as the nearer object then we would normally perceive it to be twice as big.

A central question pertaining to the Moon illusion, therefore, is whether the horizon moon appears larger because its perceived angular size seems greater, or because its perceived physical size seems greater, or some combination of both. There is currently no firm consensus on this point. Most recent research on the Moon illusion has been conducted by psychologists specializing in human perception. After reviewing the many different explanations in their 2002 book _The Mystery of the Moon Illusion_, Ross and Plug conclude "No single theory has emerged victorious".[8] The same conclusion is reached in the 1989 book, _The Moon Illusion_ edited by Hershenson, which offers about 24 chapters written by different illusion researchers.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

It is an extraordinary claim the ball earth people are making. Pictures of earth have not been provided, except for cgi and the blue marble which has been shown to be a fraud, the astronauts caught on tape phonying the photo up. No proof of gravity to show. 
Just this wild ass claim that we are blasting through the megaverse at millions of miles per hour, while orbiting the sun at 67000 miles an hour, meanwhile the star constellations remain constant for the past 4000 years. When called on this wild claim they do have the gall to call anybody who questions their absurd belief stupid and un educated. It's rather ironic really.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It is an extraordinary claim the ball earth people are making. Pictures of earth have not been provided, except for cgi and the blue marble which has been shown to be a fraud, the astronauts caught on tape phonying the photo up. No proof of gravity to show.
> Just this wild ass claim that we are blasting through the megaverse at millions of miles per hour, while orbiting the sun at 67000 miles an hour, meanwhile the star constellations remain constant for the past 4000 years. When called on this wild claim they do have the gall to call anybody who questions their absurd belief stupid and un educated. It's rather ironic really.


This has come up in this thread before, I don't know if it was answered, so maybe you can help out here.

Is there proof of a flat earth? (without getting into a chicken / egg / free range debacle)


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

The moon's distance from the earth varies by 13,000 miles.

The moon is not larger when viewed on the horizon. It just seems that way.

Where's the goddam mystery? You are confused by very simple aspects of science.

And given that you are a lubed nutjob with the bullshit friends on youtube, it's really your fucking job to explain, not anyone else's.

The fact that you and your similarly mentally paralyzed loser friends exchange complete nonesense in chatrooms doesn't mean any reasonably educated mind should play along with you.

And as far as you being educated past the 12th grade, I formally call bullshit. You can't go thru 4 years of higher education such such a preposterously out of whack mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

someone find me a picture of this guy's sister so that i can print it up, jizz on it, take a photo of my work, and then post it to rollitup.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Stop being a crybaby, here is a fresh question for you, why does the moon appear to be smaller and larger, Sometimes it is tiny and sometimes it is very large? How is this happening if the moon is 258000 miles away?


Regardless of its 15,000 +/- mile axis, can you find me a time lapse of the moon explaining the phenomenon?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This is the best question I've seen from you. The answer seems to be that we really don't know for sure. It's one of the mysteries of science that keep things fun. There are possible explanations, but we have yet to nail that one down -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_illusion
> 
> ...


Thanks, 

Ok, let me propose a hypothesis. The moon appears to change sizes for the same reason an airplane coming towards you gets larger and larger as it gets closer and closer to you. At first you see the airplane low on the horizon, but when it is closer it appears to be higher up, as it passes you and continues on it's way it gets smaller and smaller. The plane never actually changes altitude it just appears to have, based on perspective. When the plane finally goes out of sight it does so again, low on the horizon. The plane disappears from view because the human eye can only see so far. A pair of binoculars can be brought out and the plane will reappear for a brief time. This is what we see the moon doing as it makes it's track around the flat earth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You didn't answer my question; what are you doing this summer?


He's taking the @Gary Goodson dix test all summer long


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Ok, let me propose a hypothesis. The moon appears to change sizes for the same reason an airplane coming towards you gets larger and larger as it gets closer and closer to you. At first you see the airplane low on the horizon, but when it is closer it appears to be higher up, as it passes you and continues on it's way it gets smaller and smaller. The plane never actually changes altitude it just appears to have, based on perspective. When the plane finally goes out of sight it does so again, low on the horizon. The plane disappears from view because the human eye can only see so far. A pair of binoculars can be brought out and the plane will reappear for a brief time. This is what we see the moon doing as it makes it's track around the flat earth.


the earth isn't flat you dumbass.

jeez, i'm glad i could finally settle this thread.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Ok, let me propose a hypothesis. The moon appears to change sizes for the same reason an airplane coming towards you gets larger and larger as it gets closer and closer to you. At first you see the airplane low on the horizon, but when it is closer it appears to be higher up, as it passes you and continues on it's way it gets smaller and smaller. The plane never actually changes altitude it just appears to have, based on perspective. When the plane finally goes out of sight it does so again, low on the horizon. The plane disappears from view because the human eye can only see so far. A pair of binoculars can be brought out and the plane will reappear for a brief time. This is what we see the moon doing as it makes it's track around the flat earth.


All in the shape of the eyes. Perception of angles
*edit- do you really think the earth is flat? Where does the sun go when its dark? Why isnt a single place on earth not lit up 24/7 365?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He's taking the @Gary Goodson dix test all summer long


If he can cram six dix up in there he'll beat out @Big_Lou for the top spot! 

Ahhh man, this is gonna be a nail biter.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Ok, let me propose a hypothesis. The moon appears to change sizes for the same reason an airplane coming towards you gets larger and larger as it gets closer and closer to you. At first you see the airplane low on the horizon, but when it is closer it appears to be higher up, as it passes you and continues on it's way it gets smaller and smaller. The plane never actually changes altitude it just appears to have, based on perspective. When the plane finally goes out of sight it does so again, low on the horizon. The plane disappears from view because the human eye can only see so far. A pair of binoculars can be brought out and the plane will reappear for a brief time. This is what we see the moon doing as it makes it's track around the flat earth.


No one cares about your hypothesis, you are under-educated, mis-educated, deluded and a liar...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If he can cram six dix up in there he'll beat out @Big_Lou for the top spot!
> 
> Ahhh man, this is gonna be a nail biter.


Wait though, didn't you tell me via PM that YOU once got _seven_ in the yapper and _three_ up the butt simultaneously? 

Sheeesh, a guy does what he's gotta do in county jail and he's STILL payin for it today! Harsh, man, harsh...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No one cares about your hypothesis, you are under-educated, mis-educated, deluded and a liar...


ah hahahahahahaha, another point for flat earth.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No one cares about your hypothesis, you are under-educated, mis-educated, deluded and a liar...


Don't forget mentally enfeebled and viciously angry.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ah hahahahahahaha, another point for flat earth.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Don't forget mentally enfeebled and viciously angry.


Yes, of course. Thanks...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Global warming sure is heating up the last few months...


It sure has, all those chemtrails are doing their job trapping the hot air in and keeping the cooling moonbeams out.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pretty weak man, a thin film and an ocean are two distinct things. Thanks for the reply though. Maybe things work in such a delicate balance is that they were designed that way maybe? Consider a garlic. It's like nature's prepackaged medicine. A pack with so many pieces in each one.


Do you understand scale?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It sure has, all those chemtrails are doing their job trapping the hot air in and keeping the cooling moonbeams out.
> 
> View attachment 3712852


you learn how to spell your home state yet?
M-i-s-s-i-s-s-i-p-p-i...

you like the i-p-p-i part the best I'll bet.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wait though, didn't you tell me via PM that YOU once got _seven_ in the yapper and _three_ up the butt simultaneously?
> 
> Sheeesh, a guy does what he's gotta do in county jail and he's STILL payin for it today! Harsh, man, harsh...


What? The top spot is an honor! You ungrateful bastard!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> What? The top spot is an honor! You ungrateful bastard!


You are right, I rushed to judgement and I am lusciously sorry. Why can't things go back to the way they _were_, Gary, when I used to wear those super-snug briefs and you'd always get your glasses all fogged up? Sigh...."Memmmmorieeeeeees, light the corrrrners of my mind..."


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> This has come up in this thread before, I don't know if it was answered, so maybe you can help out here.
> 
> Is there proof of a flat earth? (without getting into a chicken / egg / free range debacle)


Yes, absolute proof. Looking across lake Michigan at Chicago the bend of the round ball earth is supposed to be 2600 feet according to the mathematicians. Putting Chicago below the horizon from across the lake. Yet, everybody who lives across the lake sees Chicago all the time on a clear day. An impossibility on a round earth with a circumferance of 24,901 feet. 

Absolute proof number two. Set up a telescope and point it at the north star you can come back anytime of the year and as long as it hasn't been moved you will see the north star. If we were wobbling on our axis, this would be an impossibility.

I've got more where that came from.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It sure has, all those chemtrails are doing their job trapping the hot air in and keeping the cooling moonbeams out.
> 
> View attachment 3712852


How does it feel to know that nobody cares what you have to say, or takes you seriously at all? I've never been in that situation so I'm really curious as to the emotions that accompany that. I don't think I'd like it, and I'd do some serious introspection. But that's just me...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> How does it feel to know that nobody cares what you have to say, or takes you seriously at all? I've never been in that situation so I'm really curious as to the emotions that accompany that. I don't think I'd like it, and I'd do some serious introspection. But that's just me...


Your motto:

"If you can't attack the message, attack the messenger. "


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your motto:
> 
> "If you can't attack the message, attack the messenger. "


the message has already been attacked.. and you called bullshit because youre a conspiracy theorist. how bout you post some actual proof of a flat world..


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, absolute proof. Looking across lake Michigan at Chicago the bend of the round ball earth is supposed to be 2600 feet according to the mathematicians. Putting Chicago below the horizon from across the lake. Yet, everybody who lives across the lake sees Chicago all the time on a clear day. An impossibility on a round earth with a circumferance of 24,901 feet.
> 
> Absolute proof number two. Set up a telescope and point it at the north star you can come back anytime of the year and as long as it hasn't been moved you will see the north star. If we were wobbling on our axis, this would be an impossibility.
> 
> I've got more where that came from.


An impossibility on a round earth with a circumferance of 24,901 feet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your motto:
> 
> "If you can't attack the message, attack the messenger. "


In your case, I do both: your messages because they are insane with no grain of truth to them, and you personally because you are a horrible human being with a very tiny penis...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> An impossibility on a round earth with a circumferance of 24,901 feet.


Yep. But that many miles it works out as expected...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It sure has, all those chemtrails are doing their job trapping the hot air in and keeping the cooling moonbeams out.
> 
> View attachment 3712852


Pre flying machines was the earth round then?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, absolute proof. Looking across lake Michigan at Chicago the bend of the round ball earth is supposed to be 2600 feet according to the mathematicians. Putting Chicago below the horizon from across the lake. Yet, everybody who lives across the lake sees Chicago all the time on a clear day. An impossibility on a round earth with a circumferance of 24,901 feet.
> 
> Absolute proof number two. Set up a telescope and point it at the north star you can come back anytime of the year and as long as it hasn't been moved you will see the north star. If we were wobbling on our axis, this would be an impossibility.
> 
> I've got more where that came from.


Wouldn't that depend on the lay of the land? Seems to me that you're implying that the earth is as a marble is in terms of its perfect roundness.

Re: wobble. If you were to slow the wobble, how would that star look?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Jew music for space jews.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I hate that shit. We could take any book in the world, particularly religious texts, and find horrible quotes in it. Lots of religious people are horrible, whether because they think other religions are beneath them or because they sit in church every week mouthing words they don't mean and think it excuses them from being a cunt all week, but lots of religious people try to make a positive impact on the world around them. I try to be one of the latter. Throughout history, horrible people did horrible things and good people did horrible things and bad people did good things.... And you know, much of what you say, I get, I hold similar opinions to you in many areas which is why I try not to get into it with you. I think you're an intelligent dude. And I think the illogical nonsense you claim to believe with regards to science is completely inauthentic! I've seen you turn logic utterly on its head in your attempts to refute science, I've tried to understand your point of view and I've watched all your links like I have everyone else's. They don't make sense! I am certainly not indoctrinated, I had my awakening a good while ago, before it was fashionable to tell people to wake up, and there's a lot of shady shit going on in the world... But that doesn't make the earth flat and it doesn't make it ok to slag someone off because of their religion. So there.


I appreciate your input, and I appreciate you thoughts and advice. I will try to be more tactful.

What drives me crazy is the double standard. It is ok to for everybody to call me an evil vile scum Nazi because I admire Hitler who supposedly killed 6 million Jews but really did not, but when I point out that the Jews in power murdered 50 million Christians I am called an evil antisemite. I disagree though and believe it is ok to point out who the people doing are that are doing the'' shady shit,'' whoever they may be, even if they are Jews. The problem is is that, on each "shady shit deal", after digging a little it is almost always the Jews behind it. I believe they are much more than a religion. They are a very tight knit group of people who share the same religion is what I think. Maybe if more people started pointing the finger, word will get back to their leaders that they better stop doing the " shady shit". If people never call them out on it then what motivation do they have to knock it off? They are murdering Palestinians constantly, they murdered 50 million people in the Ucraine. The jewish Supreme Court have allowed our bill of rights to be taken away. Jews who constitute 2% of the population contribute 62% of the campaign finance money effectively buying all the politicians. So democracy has been perverted and most Americans have been disenfranchised politically. I Can go on and on. The shady shit will not stop until people start calling them out on their shady shit, is my thoughts on the situation. thanks for listening. I know it is politically incorrect but at this point so is anything that goes against the establishment that has allowed things to get so fucked up.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I appreciate your input, and I appreciate you thoughts and advice. I will try to be more tactful.
> 
> What drives me crazy is the double standard. It is ok to for everybody to call me an evil vile scum Nazi because I admire Hitler who supposedly killed 6 million Jews but really did not, but when I point out that the Jews in power murdered 50 million Christians I am called an evil antisemite. I disagree though and believe it is ok to point out who the people doing are that are doing the'' shady shit,'' whoever they may be, even if they are Jews. The problem is is that, on each "shady shit deal", after digging a little it is almost always the Jews behind it. I believe they are much more than a religion. They are a very tight knit group of people who share the same religion is what I think. Maybe if more people started pointing the finger, word will get back to their leaders that they better stop doing the " shady shit". If people never call them out on it then what motivation do they have to knock it off? They are murdering Palestinians constantly, they murdered 50 million people in the Ucraine. The jewish Supreme Court have allowed our bill of rights to be taken away. Jews who constitute 2% of the population contribute 62% of the campaign finance money effectively buying all the politicians. So democracy has been perverted and most Americans have been disenfranchised politically. I Can go on and on. The shady shit will not stop until people start calling them out on their shady shit, is my thoughts on the situation. thanks for listening. I know it is politically incorrect but at this point so is anything that goes against the establishment that has allowed things to get so fucked up.


Jerry Seinfeld lookin ass jews. Always trying to sell me bagels. Might as well be a pentagram on their flag. Lying to take our money ass jews. Murdered Anne Frank and blamed it on the nazi's ass jews. Mass shooting because of the dilemma of free ham ass jews. big noses and funny hats ass jews. Stole our country ass jews. Hitler gave em their own communities and they still aren't grateful ass jews. Lying about space ass jews the planet is obviously flat ass jews. Uncle buck ass jews . Trolling the real christians for a paycheck ass jews. the earth aint a dreidel ass jews. But for real though the noses on those bastards.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. But that many miles it works out as expected...



Stop lying! and this doosh calls me a liar.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Stop lying! and this doosh calls me a liar.


I believe you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Stop lying! and this doosh calls me a liar. View attachment 3712992



knock knock.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I appreciate your input, and I appreciate you thoughts and advice. I will try to be more tactful.
> 
> What drives me crazy is the double standard. It is ok to for everybody to call me an evil vile scum Nazi because I admire Hitler who supposedly killed 6 million Jews but really did not, but when I point out that the Jews in power murdered 50 million Christians I am called an evil antisemite. I disagree though and believe it is ok to point out who the people doing are that are doing the'' shady shit,'' whoever they may be, even if they are Jews. The problem is is that, on each "shady shit deal", after digging a little it is almost always the Jews behind it. I believe they are much more than a religion. They are a very tight knit group of people who share the same religion is what I think. Maybe if more people started pointing the finger, word will get back to their leaders that they better stop doing the " shady shit". If people never call them out on it then what motivation do they have to knock it off? They are murdering Palestinians constantly, they murdered 50 million people in the Ucraine. The jewish Supreme Court have allowed our bill of rights to be taken away. Jews who constitute 2% of the population contribute 62% of the campaign finance money effectively buying all the politicians. So democracy has been perverted and most Americans have been disenfranchised politically. I Can go on and on. The shady shit will not stop until people start calling them out on their shady shit, is my thoughts on the situation. thanks for listening. I know it is politically incorrect but at this point so is anything that goes against the establishment that has allowed things to get so fucked up.


Yes. But then you start with jew scum never again all in caps bullshit, and trying to rewrite the laws of physics whilst calling everybody an indoctrinated slave when they try and answer the questions you're asking. That, I think, is where you went wrong.

*^^This was not meant in agreement, merely explanation!


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> knock knock.


lmfao That's the sound that terrified the jews. Oh man you are such a sick little jew.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

How about them Russian Christians...er, I mean the Cubs


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I appreciate your input, and I appreciate you thoughts and advice. I will try to be more tactful.
> 
> What drives me crazy is the double standard. It is ok to for everybody to call me an evil vile scum Nazi because I admire Hitler who supposedly killed 6 million Jews but really did not, but when I point out that the Jews in power murdered 50 million Christians I am called an evil antisemite. I disagree though and believe it is ok to point out who the people doing are that are doing the'' shady shit,'' whoever they may be, even if they are Jews. The problem is is that, on each "shady shit deal", after digging a little it is almost always the Jews behind it. I believe they are much more than a religion. They are a very tight knit group of people who share the same religion is what I think. Maybe if more people started pointing the finger, word will get back to their leaders that they better stop doing the " shady shit". If people never call them out on it then what motivation do they have to knock it off? They are murdering Palestinians constantly, they murdered 50 million people in the Ucraine. The jewish Supreme Court have allowed our bill of rights to be taken away. Jews who constitute 2% of the population contribute 62% of the campaign finance money effectively buying all the politicians. So democracy has been perverted and most Americans have been disenfranchised politically. I Can go on and on. The shady shit will not stop until people start calling them out on their shady shit, is my thoughts on the situation. thanks for listening. I know it is politically incorrect but at this point so is anything that goes against the establishment that has allowed things to get so fucked up.


TLDR...

guaranteed stupid though


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Yes. But then you start with jew scum never again all in caps bullshit, and trying to rewrite the laws of physics whilst calling everybody an indoctrinated slave when they try and answer the questions you're asking. That, I think, is where you went wrong.
> 
> *^^This was not meant in agreement, merely explanation!


Ok I see what you mean, I was putting it over the top to try to point out the double standard, sometimes things like sarcasm don;t come off to good in writing as they do in speech. I was trying to put the nazi shoe on the jew foot. I will try to avoid the words indoctrinated agreed. Thanks for the constructive criticism.

PS: Silverstein doubling the insurance and then insisting on double indemnity in case of terror attack is one of those smoking guns I was talking about. He speaks with Netanyahu every Sunday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Shel Silverstein?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Shel Silverstein?


No, Lucky Larry ;Silverstein, a month bofore the attacks he changed the insurance and ended up getting quadruple more than the previous insurance policy on the towers. He bought the towers three months before the event with a very low down payment. Why has he not been waterboarded yet?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Shel Silverstein?


Shel Silverstein was a flat earther.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Wouldn't that depend on the lay of the land? Seems to me that you're implying that the earth is as a marble is in terms of its perfect roundness.
> 
> Re: wobble. If you were to slow the wobble, how would that star look?


That's a valid objection, maybe that could be a flat trough right? The problem is the oceans are flat. The Navy uses a laser guided missile system. Lasers are line of sight. They would not work on a ball earth.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a valid objection, maybe that could be a flat trough right? The problem is the oceans are flat. The Navy uses a laser guided missile system. Lasers are line of sight. They would not work on a ball earth.


the lasers are in the satellites that float above our flat earth.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 20, 2016)

the Navy is a jew conspiracy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2016)

The earth is shaped like a D20. Flat, yet roundular.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Addendum:




Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a valid objection, maybe that could be a flat trough right? The problem is the oceans are flat. The Navy uses a laser guided missile system. Lasers are line of sight. They would not work on a ball earth.



For ship to ship combat.^^^


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Addendum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


knock knock.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow. You're dumb


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Pre flying machines was the earth round then?



Pre flying machines the debate was still raging. The debate was still raging until the federal government stuck their nose into education.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pre flying machines the debate was still raging. The debate was still raging until the federal government stuck their nose into education.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pre flying machines the debate was still raging. The debate was still raging until the federal government stuck their nose into education.


knock knock.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> knock knock.


whos there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whos there?


it won't work this way.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it won't work this way.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The moon's distance from the earth varies by 13,000 miles.
> 
> The moon is not larger when viewed on the horizon. It just seems that way.
> 
> ...


So there is a 6% variation in the distance yet what we see here is a moon that appears 400% larger at times. It should be a barely noticeable difference for a 6% variation in distance. We see something much greater than that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Jerry Seinfeld lookin ass jews. Always trying to sell me bagels. Might as well be a pentagram on their flag. Lying to take our money ass jews. Murdered Anne Frank and blamed it on the nazi's ass jews. Mass shooting because of the dilemma of free ham ass jews. big noses and funny hats ass jews. Stole our country ass jews. Hitler gave em their own communities and they still aren't grateful ass jews. Lying about space ass jews the planet is obviously flat ass jews. Uncle buck ass jews . Trolling the real christians for a paycheck ass jews. the earth aint a dreidel ass jews. But for real though the noses on those bastards.


"fucking hockey puck...learn to work the material...my wife has so much jewelry, she can't keep her head up...careful, you're going to fall down into your pants...
Are you OK? I spoke to the family, you're doing well..."


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So there is a 6% variation in the distance yet what we see here is a moon that appears 400% larger at times. It should be a barely noticeable difference for a 6% variation in distance. We see something much greater than that.


Where did you get the figure 400%? And why do you believe that figure?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

It's not 400% larger you sweating imbecile. Another example of you completely making shit up


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Where did you get the figure 400%? And why do you believe that figure?


cause he's brain dead?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It's not 400% larger you sweating imbecile. Another example of you completely making shit up


moronic licence? (not to be confused with licentia poetica)


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Pre flying machines the debate was still raging. The debate was still raging until the federal government stuck their nose into education.


No, I mean, what happened to all the stuff that they were supposed to enhance or repress?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It's not 400% larger you sweating imbecile. Another example of you completely making shit up


 

Sorry, your right it is ten times bigger making it 1000% larger at times. My mistake.

@Singlemalt


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> No, I mean, what happened to all the stuff that they were supposed to enhance or repress?


I dont follow you, can you be more specific?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I dont follow you, can you be more specific?





Mellowman2112 said:


> It sure has, all those chemtrails are doing their job trapping the hot air in and keeping the cooling moonbeams out.
> 
> View attachment 3712852


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3713101 View attachment 3713102
> 
> Sorry, your right it is ten times bigger making it 1000% larger at times. My mistake.
> 
> @Singlemalt


@me what? You answered his question, not mine. Where did you get the figure and why do you believe it?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

Stupid man. You don't even look up the very simple science. You'd rather protect your impossible delusion


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I dont follow you


because you're completely unhinged


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> @me what? You answered his question, not mine. Where did you get the figure and why do you believe it?


I judged from observing the moon. From the pics though I guess I was to conservative in my estimate.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Stupid man. You don't even look up the very simple science. You'd rather protect your impossible delusion


ad hominem attacks wont win you this debate.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

The pictures are from two completely different areas. What was the air density, refractive index and temperature of both places? What are the longitude and latitude of both places?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ad hominem attacks wont win you this debate.


and neither will false equivalencies


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok, here is one for you guys. Say It is June and we are one side of the sun and six months later we are on the other side of the sun as we have supposedly revolved around to the other side of the sun. Why don't we have to change our clocks by 12 hours during this period. Night would be day and day would be night every six months if the earth was a ball revolving around the sun. Not to mention we have moved about 450000000 miles, how in the world are we still seeing the north star exactly above the pole still?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The pictures are from two completely different areas. What was the air density, refractive index and temperature of both places? What are the longitude and latitude of both places?


Those mean jack shit on a moon that is 258000 miles away for such a visual difference. You are really reaching for straws.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

No. Tell me what I want to know about those moon pic. You run when you feel heat and change the topic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Those mean jack shit on a moon that is 258000 miles away for such a visual difference. You are really reaching for straws.


No they don't; you know nothing of optics. BTW, how do you know the moon is 258000mi away? Who told you that figure? Why do you accept it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Those mean jack shit on a moon that is 258000 miles away for such a visual difference. You are really reaching for straws.


Have you ever been diagnosed with a psychotic disorder?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No. Tell me what I want to know about those moon pic. You run when you feel heat and change the topic.


I don't have those answers and I respectfully submit that those factors would make an undiscernable difference anyways.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Have you ever been diagnosed with a psychotic disorder?


ad hominem attacks will not help your flailing argument that the earth is round.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

It's round!
 
Dammit! Looks like I was wrong again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't have those answers and I respectfully submit that those factors would make an undiscernable difference anyways.


Then perhaps you are not ready to have an intelligent and scientific discussion. Go back to school; take some physics, astronomy and optics classes


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No they don't; you know nothing of optics. BTW, how do you know the moon is 258000mi away? Who told you that figure? Why do you accept it?


I don't accept that figure, I think its only about 1000 to 3000 miles high and naturally much smaller that what we are told. The figure from the ball earth theory I plugged in from memory but apparently it is 238,000 miles away according to what those fraudsters NASA say. I can say that because they have been caught committing fraud with the blue marble photo. Shall I submit the video evidence of their fraud for your consideration?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ad hominem attacks will not help your flailing argument that the earth is round.


So you have been diagnosed with a psychotic disorder or not?

spit it out already, do you have to swallow everything?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Then perhaps you are not ready to have an intelligent and scientific discussion. Go back to school; take some physics, astronomy and optics classes


I seem to be holding my own here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

If you don't believe the 240K mileage and maintain it is 3000mi then you just gutted your earlier premise that those factors I listed above are irrelevant due to the extreme distance.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Anybody want to handle this question?

Ok, here is one for you guys. Say It is June and we are one side of the sun and six months later we are on the other side of the sun as we have supposedly revolved around to the other side of the sun. Why don't we have to change our clocks by 12 hours during this period. Night would be day and day would be night every six months if the earth was a ball revolving around the sun. Not to mention we have moved about 450000000 miles, how in the world are we still seeing the north star exactly above the pole still?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

I won kid, you have nothing to offer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> If you don't believe the 240K mileage and maintain it is 3000mi then you just gutted your earlier premise that those factors I listed above are irrelevant due to the extreme distance.


The extreme distance is your argument not mine. I'm the flat earther here, not the ball earther. Your model of the round earth claims it is at such large distances. Reread my posts and consider what I said.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

What I said was at those extreme distances the factors you are trying to claim make the difference are negligable. They cannot account for such a massive apparrent difference in size.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

LOL, weaseling gets you ridicule kid. I walked you into a trap and you suckered. Let's ask the jury here


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

So funny. So funny. The power of the protection of such a fucking ridiculous delusion.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I seem to be holding my own here.


You're talking about your dick again. 

Obviously you're not talking about your lack of intellect, education and logic.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, weaseling gets you ridicule kid. I walked you into a trap and you suckered. Let's ask the jury here


Dude you are totally delusional, put down the sativa.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> So funny. So funny. The power of the protection of such a fucking ridiculous delusion.



So how is we can see Chicago over 2600 feet of earth curvature from across the lake genius? I still havent gotten an answer on that from anybody.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)

You won't, you've been discredited. No one cares about capons


----------



## Rrog (Jun 20, 2016)

You're in need of medical therapy. Your condition won't improve by itself. 

Your spouting garbage dude. Garbage. And you wonder why no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I won kid, you have nothing to offer


Singlemalt debate tactic: When getting butt kicked, declare victory and log off immediately.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're in need of medical therapy. Your condition won't improve by itself.
> 
> Your spouting garbage dude. Garbage. And you wonder why no one takes you seriously.


That's what they used to do in russia, anybody dissents with the government must be crazy, so they stuck them in insane asylums.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Answer the question!

Say It is June and we are one side of the sun and six months later we are on the other side of the sun as we have supposedly revolved around to the other side of the sun. Why don't we have to change our clocks by 12 hours during this period. Night would be day and day would be night every six months if the earth was a ball revolving around the sun. Not to mention we have moved about 450000000 miles, how in the world are we still seeing the north star exactly above the pole still?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Ask me a question about the flat earth model.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're in need of medical therapy. Your condition won't improve by itself.
> 
> Your spouting garbage dude. Garbage. And you wonder why no one takes you seriously.


You're In need of catching a fade to your dome


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Singlemalt debate tactic: When getting butt kicked, declare victory and log off immediately.


Dude, there isn't a person on this site that really believes you could beat @Singlemalt at anything. 


Just ask your mom


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude, there isn't a person on this site that really believes you could beat @Singlemalt at anything.
> 
> 
> Just ask your mom


Can you explain this for me please? 

Say It is June and we are one side of the sun and six months later we are on the other side of the sun as we have supposedly revolved around to the other side of the sun. Why don't we have to change our clocks by 12 hours during this period. Night would be day and day would be night every six months if the earth was a ball revolving around the sun. Not to mention we have moved about 450000000 miles, how in the world are we still seeing the north star exactly above the pole still?


----------



## christopher shortreed (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude, there isn't a person on this site that really believes you could beat @Singlemalt at anything.
> 
> 
> Just ask your mom


I'm a person, i believe him, what to do now?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

christopher shortreed said:


> I'm a person, i believe him, what to do now?


Log off? Or maybe lick his balls.... That's up to you though. 


I'm not a believer.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Log off? Or maybe lick his balls.... That's up to you though.
> 
> 
> I'm not a believer.


Don't fuck wit the Jesus, lol.


----------



## christopher shortreed (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Log off? Or maybe lick his balls.... That's up to you though.
> 
> 
> I'm not a believer.


I'm Homosexual i love balls


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

why do do we see these sideways rays if the sun is so far away, wouldn't these rays be coming straight in and be uniform?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can you explain this for me please?
> 
> Say It is June and we are one side of the sun and six months later we are on the other side of the sun as we have supposedly revolved around to the other side of the sun. Why don't we have to change our clocks by 12 hours during this period. Night would be day and day would be night every six months if the earth was a ball revolving around the sun. Not to mention we have moved about 450000000 miles, how in the world are we still seeing the north star exactly above the pole still?


How about you tell us how it works? Is it because we are pushing the North Star up as we ascend through the cosmos? Is that why it's stays in the same place? 

Find a pool stick or any long object like a broom or some shit. Then find a light fixture on your ceiling, point the que stick at it and walk in a 360 degree circle around it. Was there ever a time that you couldn't see the light? Nope

Suck a dick


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

christopher shortreed said:


> I'm Homosexual i love balls


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> How about you tell us how it works? Is it because we are pushing the North Star up as we ascend through the cosmos? Is that why it's stays in the same place?
> 
> Find a pool stick or any long object like a broom or some shit. Then find a light fixture on your ceiling, point the que stick at it and walk in a 360 degree circle around it. Was there ever a time that you couldn't see the light? Nope
> 
> Suck a dick


ok very good, impressive! if you could just solve the time discrepancy for me I would be so happy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok very good, impressive! if you could just solve the time discrepancy for me I would be so happy.


You are looking at it wrong. We wobble, we don't sway from one side to the other. You are fucking up our tilt man. Think of it like a top, when it spins it might tilt, but it moves in a circular motion and the tilt is the same along its path. It doesn't sway like a pendulum as it spins. That would fuck our days/nights all off. 

Our position around the sun does not dictate time of day. It dictates time of year/seasons. Our spin/rotation is what dictates time of day. No mater where we are in our orbit we are aways spinning. So as we circle around the sun, we are also spinning like a top. This is why our nights and days don't change in relation to our position around the sun.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You are looking at it wrong. We wobble, we don't sway from one side to the other. You are fucking up our tilt man. Think of it like a top, when it spins it might tilt, but it moves in a circular motion and the tilt is the same along its path. It doesn't sway like a pendulum as it spins. That would fuck our days/nights all off.
> 
> Our position around the sun does not dictate time of day. It dictates time of year/seasons. Our spin/rotation is what dictates time of day. No mater where we are in our orbit we are aways spinning. So as we circle around the sun, we are also spinning like a top. This is why our nights and days don't change in relation to our position around the sun.


ok, man thanks for that. I'm moving from flat earther to unsure. I have to do one important level/earth curve experiment to decide one or the other for sure. You moved my dial to the middle. Now undecided. Thanks! It's that Chicago across lake michigan that I cant get out of my head now.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jun 21, 2016)

But what about the longer days in the summer? If we are rotating around every 24 hours shouldn't each day be exactly 12 hours in north America? IF you can explain that I think I would be cured.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ok, man thanks for that. I'm moving from flat earther to unsure. I have to do one important level/earth curve experiment to decide one or the other for sure. You moved my dial to the middle. Now undecided. Thanks! It's that Chicago across lake michigan that I cant get out of my head now.


It's already been explained before. Again, it's the way you're thinking about it. Ok, so, you can attach any figure you like to the earths curvature, but that doesn't account for earths topography. It might be more round in some areas and more flat in others, but that doesn't mean we aren't mostly a spherical planet. Does that makes sense?


Mellowman2112 said:


> But what about the longer days in the summer? If we are rotating around every 24 hours shouldn't each day be exactly 12 hours in north America? IF you can explain that I think I would be cured.


 
Alright, I'm going to sleep. Look up some YouTube vids on earths tilt and its seasons.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude, there isn't a person on this site that really believes you could beat @Singlemalt at anything.
> 
> 
> Just ask your mom


He can beat singlemalt at sucking dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

christopher shortreed said:


> I'm Homosexual i love balls


hi wordz aka crocodilestunter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> which oneView attachment 3713290 View attachment 3713291


those are some nice dicks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> But what about the longer days in the summer? If we are rotating around every 24 hours shouldn't each day be exactly 12 hours in north America? IF you can explain that I think I would be cured.


no.

the tilt of the earth

fuck it. not even worth it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> those are some nice dicks.


Yea, those dicks go hard.


----------



## butterbudface (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no.
> 
> the tilt of the earth
> 
> fuck it. not even worth it.


leave it bru. LOLz

240 fucking pages...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> But what about the longer days in the summer? If we are rotating around every 24 hours shouldn't each day be exactly 12 hours in north America? IF you can explain that I think I would be cured.


The equator has 12 hour days but 45 north is much different even Florida has longer days in the winter and shorter in the summer. Strange God must love his equatorial people better.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

butterbudface said:


> leave it bru. LOLz
> 
> 240 fucking pages...


Yeah, but the goal is 300 so prove to me the earth is round in the next 60 pages. Lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> those are some nice dicks.


I thought you liked them big and black not average and white?


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anybody want to handle this question?
> 
> Ok, here is one for you guys. Say It is June and we are one side of the sun and six months later we are on the other side of the sun as we have supposedly revolved around to the other side of the sun. Why don't we have to change our clocks by 12 hours during this period. Night would be day and day would be night every six months if the earth was a ball revolving around the sun. Not to mention we have moved about 450000000 miles, how in the world are we still seeing the north star exactly above the pole still?


450 million miles sounds a lot to a retard which is why we use parsecs for astronomy from memory one mile is about 5.2 x 10 -14 parsecs


----------



## zeddd (Jun 21, 2016)

Or 648000/pi astronomical units, sorry for the trig


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2016)

christopher shortreed said:


> I'm a person, i believe him, what to do now?



What an awful sock, MM. Kinda funny, though...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> which oneView attachment 3713290 View attachment 3713291


successfully unhinged


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

Obviously our boy here has other agendas. Sharing pics from his cock collection. 

Dumbest human I have encountered in quite a while.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Obviously our boy here has other agendas. Sharing pics from his cock collection.
> 
> Dumbest human I have encountered in quite a while.


penis envy


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

This guy isn't stable. Which is why no secondary education or employment.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> which one


reported you filth pusher


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> reported you filth pusher


Surprise surprise..


----------



## Rrog (Jun 21, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/cock-thread-what-do-you-like-to-do-with-your-cock.895782/

Good thread for our village idiot to post to


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Who wants to eat a bag of dicks?


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Who wants to eat bag of dicks?
> 
> View attachment 3713764


maybe that little one


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> maybe that little one


Don't be a pussy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> maybe that little one


Lol you'd take all of those dicks in your mouth and ass at the same time. Don't lie, fucker. 

You know you love it


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol you'd take all of those dicks in your mouth and ass at the same time. Don't lie, fucker.
> 
> You know you love it


Dammit Gary you gayd it all up again.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> Dammit Gary you gayd it all up again.


Fuck! I did do that, didn't I? At first it was like "damn those are some massive shrooms!" Then I was like "whoa.... Crocodile put all of those in his anus at once?"

Nothing gay about that at all...


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck! I did do that, didn't I? At first it was like "damn those are some massive shrooms!" Then I was like "whoa.... Crocodile put all of those in his anus at once?"
> 
> Nothing gay about that at all...


You better stop trolling me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> You better stop trolling me.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3713774






Full screen that shit!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Who wants to eat a bag of dicks?
> 
> View attachment 3713764


----------



## budman111 (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> maybe that little one


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 21, 2016)

Ohhhhh shit....dying.....





('Sermon' begins at 4:20)

LOL!!

_"In the woman's VAGINA and the man's male organ! There is only ONE place in the woman's bod-ie where the male organ was designed to PENETRATE!"
_
Jeeze, NOW ya tell me, ORAL!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey!

Sometimes science, education, and the good guys win...

see ya later flat head


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sometimes science, education, and the good guys win...
> 
> see ya later flat head


Did MM get banned, or was there a fire in his mom's basement? Either way, so fucking awesome...


----------



## CrocodileStunter (Jun 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Did MM get banned, or was there a fire in his mom's basement? Either way, so fucking awesome...


I hope they kicked him because he's a fake christian and not because I hit the report button.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> I hope they kicked him because he's a fake christian and not because I hit the report button.


You gotta stop reporting people, dude. But in this case, I'll let it slide...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> ...I'll let it slide...


Innuendo?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Innuendo?


In_your_endo, friendo...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> In_your_endo, friendo...



I'm in love with your accent, so hawt!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Wtf @Mellowman2112? We were supposed to get 300 pages!! I can't keep it going I'm not good at trolling about the earth being flat. The earth in Florida though damn sure is flat as fuck.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jun 22, 2016)

He was weak in every respect.

No doubt he's still lurking; mouse in one hand, his tiny flaccid penis in the other.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> He was weak in every respect.
> 
> No doubt he's still lurking; mouse in one hand, his tiny flaccid penis in the other.


Yep, don't send a boy to do a man's job. The operative rule in TnT


----------



## Rrog (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm thinking I'm not missing him


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm thinking I'm not missing him


I'm thinking Buddha would tell you the earth is flat like a poorly made pizza with air bubbles (mountains).


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> The earth is shaped like a D20. Flat, yet roundular.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3717854


Nice


----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3717871


possibly the worlds largest cranium


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 30, 2016)

After reviewing Chinese and Indonesian sea charts along with angles of solar noon worldwide. I have made further corrections to my model.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


>


Goddamn you, dude, for resurrecting THE worst thread in RIU history. This is your greatest troll achievement, congrats...


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 4, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> After reviewing Chinese and Indonesian sea charts along with angles of solar noon worldwide. I have made further corrections to my model.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 7, 2016)

I've never seen a largwr gathering of mentally challenged people in my life


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck! I did do that, didn't I? At first it was like "damn those are some massive shrooms!" Then I was like "whoa.... Crocodile put all of those in his anus at once?"
> 
> Nothing gay about that at all...


Thinking of how hard that trip would hit though....nothing gay at all.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I've never seen a largwr gathering of mentally challenged people in my life


You had to do it , didn't ya?


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 7, 2016)

Lol


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 7, 2016)

oldtimer54 said:


> I've have had telescopes since my childhood days and have observed many celestial bodies none of which appear to be flat ......why would the earth be alone in it's flatness !
> Live long and prosper !


the same reason religion thought earth was the center of the universe=ignorance.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 7, 2016)

This is a really really long thread about the roundness of our planet... but I say our shadow is round...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> This is a really really long thread about the roundness of our planet... but I say our shadow is round...View attachment 3726966


it took you 12 minutes to compose that abortion of a shitpost?


----------



## Treebeard_eire (Jul 8, 2016)

Reasons to believe in the Earth is flat:

1. you're really stupid.
2. you were punted for a field goal as a baby.
3. when trying to improve your intelligence with a new super drug you accidentally overdosed and are now retarded.
4. your parents are cousins.
5. you're still really stupid.
6. You've decided to thin out the stupidity that exists withing humanity by going deep undercover to weed out people who actually believe in the flat Earth.
7. you just said fuck reality and decided to go with the least plausible of all conspiracy theories.


WeedFreak78 said:


> It can't be flat..where would these people live then..duh!! http://www.thenewearth.org/InnerEarth.html
> 
> 
> The Inner Earth & Realm of Aghartha
> ...


This however i have time for and in my opinion is plausible.
Hitler spent a lot of time on this, its also a part of every form of ancient mythology from Ireland to Tibet, North America to South America and most of Asia and Africa.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)

For every person smug in thinking theirs is the correct answer.
The flat earth argument is paradoxical. For all of your self implied intelligence and bloated egos only two persons actually know that argument on the subject is futile. It cannot be proven (with absolutes) for or against. This thread is an example of ignorance and polarity. 
You are failing to actually observe the world you live on and system you live in.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> This is a really really long thread about the roundness of our planet... but I say our shadow is round...View attachment 3726966


Of course you will have noted that the shadow does not conform to description?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 9, 2016)

Geysers are the devil's pee-hole.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Treebeard_eire (Jul 9, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> For every person smug in thinking theirs is the correct answer.
> The flat earth argument is paradoxical. For all of your self implied intelligence and bloated egos only two persons actually know that argument on the subject is futile. It cannot be proven (with absolutes) for or against. This thread is an example of ignorance and polarity.
> You are failing to actually observe the world you live on and system you live in.


I fully understand the concept of considering the possibility of the earth being flat as a thought exercise, the contemplation of the possibility that we have been programmed to view a system without objective thinking. It is a true mark of intelligence for an individual to be presented with a new concept or idea and not shy away from it or react to it with anger.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 9, 2016)

There are other exercises with which to occupy the mind. Disproving the Flat Earth Theory shouldn't be one of them. Flat Earthers use it as an ontological argument, not a scientific one.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 9, 2016)

Treebeard_eire said:


> Reasons to believe in the Earth is flat:
> 
> 1. you're really stupid.
> 2. you were punted for a field goal as a baby.
> ...





reddan1981 said:


> Of course you will have noted that the shadow does not conform to description?


It looks round to me but what do I know. I am a land dweller...


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 9, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> It looks round to me but what do I know. I am a land dweller...


Shut up please.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-36744911

Above is a link to a great piece on cognitive dissonance. 

The example they use in this case is that of Blair taking the UK to war with Iraq in 2003 and his reaction to the Chilcot Enquiry, but the underlying principles apply perfectly to some of the flat Earthers on this thread.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shut up please.


Your maturity level is amazing, 5 years old perhaps, that number coincides nicely with your IQ!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 10, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Your maturity level is amazing, 5 years old perhaps, that number coincides nicely with your IQ!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Your maturity level is amazing, 5 years old perhaps, that number coincides nicely with your IQ!


Strawman. Best up your game, just sayin


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 10, 2016)

heres a picture of space getting filled with stuff. 

that's all space is good for, getting full of stuff!! 

just like your brain!!

everyone is death so everyone can be in the midst of a trip or spirit world. 

you could be alone. a poisoned man with a brain in shock that dissects time so urgently that you create a new reality until you tire and see your still death.

the planets will eat us all no matter what planet or what shape.

math suggests a round planet and that's all that matter about the fact. because artistic expression on the matter is wonderful but only good for a religious brainwash effect.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Strawman. Best up your game, just sayin


Not necessary, placed that rudeness on ignore...he is not deserving of any additional attention...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Not necessary, placed that rudeness on ignore...he is not deserving of any additional attention...


who cares?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> who cares?


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 21, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> For every person smug in thinking theirs is the correct answer.
> The flat earth argument is paradoxical. For all of your self implied intelligence and bloated egos only two persons actually know that argument on the subject is futile. It cannot be proven (with absolutes) for or against. This thread is an example of ignorance and polarity.
> You are failing to actually observe the world you live on and system you live in.


Proof is simple...., water falls. The hard part, is the deprogramming of Plato's cave dwellers.
  First one is Daylight Savings timezones. Second is standard timezones.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2016)

A thread this bad cannot die. Live on, bad thread. Live on...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3717857


that picture frightens me, my folks live in antartica..
and penguins too.
They have weeks at a time in darkness, cuz, um.. cuz they are underneath the earth-Frisbee..


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 22, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> that picture frightens me, my folks live in antartica..
> and penguins too.
> They have weeks at a time in darkness, cuz, um.. cuz they are underneath the earth-Frisbee..


Didn't you also have an uncle that worked at NASA?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 22, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> my folks live in antartica..
> 
> They have weeks at a time in darkness, cuz, um.. cuz they are underneath the earth-Frisbee..


 or....


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Didn't you also have an uncle that worked at NASA?


nah man, i'm just antagonizing it, I admit it.
it's Friday and my shop is slow, soooo


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 22, 2016)

so is it flat or what?

this suspense is killing me!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 22, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so is it flat or what?
> 
> this suspense is killing me!


dude, it's *ONLY* 244 pages...
just read the damn thread
you lazy bastard, you
I mean c'mon..
and it's ALL scientific


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 22, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so is it flat or what?
> 
> this suspense is killing me!


Earths curvature can not be and has never been proven, conclusively.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 22, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> dude, it's *ONLY* 244 pages...
> just read the damn thread
> you lazy bastard, you
> I mean c'mon..
> and it's ALL scientific


read my sig, first one...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Earths curvature can not be and has never been proven, conclusively.


ever been on a boat, like, in the ocean?

i have...and yes, it's proven. i may be able to see 60 miles from grand father mountain, but i can only see 4 miles at sea level. geometry and trig helps with the rest. 

and the earth is a fuck ton older than 6000 years old, btw.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> ever been on a boat, like, in the ocean?
> 
> i have...and yes, it's proven. i may be able to see 60 miles from grand father mountain, but i can only see 4 miles at sea level. geometry and trig helps with the rest.
> 
> and the earth is a fuck ton older than 6000 years old, btw.


some people are just too retarded to understand this.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> ever been on a boat, like, in the ocean?
> 
> i have...and yes, it's proven. i may be able to see 60 miles from grand father mountain, but i can only see 4 miles at sea level. geometry and trig helps with the rest.
> 
> and the earth is a fuck ton older than 6000 years old, btw.


Lighthouses in good weather, can be seen from over 100 miles away at sea.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

I can also see mountains over 100 miles away in both the East and West in the San Joaquin valley of California, and I'm near sea level.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> I can also see mountains over 100 miles away in both the East and West in the San Joaquin valley of California, and I'm near sea level.


bigger mountains, flatter valley. and the lighthouse thing, yeah, bullshit.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> bigger mountains, flatter valley. and the lighthouse thing, yeah, bullshit.


A great example is the Notre Dame Antwerp spire standing 403 feet high from the foot of the tower, with Strasburg measuring 468 feet above sea level. With the aid of a telescope, ships can be distinguished on the horizon and captains declare they can see the cathedral spire from an amazing 150 miles away.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> A great example is the Notre Dame Antwerp spire standing 403 feet high from the foot of the tower, with Strasburg measuring 468 feet above sea level. With the aid of a telescope, ships can be distinguished on the horizon and captains declare they can see the cathedral spire from an amazing 150 miles away.


bullshit. pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## Cx2H (Jul 23, 2016)

Lunar Eclipse.

Where is the edge of this earth?
And how do I get from Japan to California without flying across Europe or into fake space by the light bulb we call our sun that is, in fact a CFL bulb because we are a pet of a giant?
#*Adderall*


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

Cx2H said:


> Lunar Eclipse.
> 
> Where is the edge of this earth?
> And how do I get from Japan to California without flying across Europe or into fake space by the light bulb we call our sun that is, in fact a CFL bulb because we are a pet of a giant?
> #*Adderall*


Lunar eclipse March 8-9 occurs over Indonesia and is expressed in my model. Although admittedly there is a few degrees (a little more then 10) of error I found at the starting point of the moon in my animation. It should be slightly further East. You can though slow and stop my animation at the appropriate frame and witness the eclipse yourself. There is over 21000 degrees of rotation, so please forgive my 10 degree error, it will be corrected. That itself will take a day's work. Japan to Cali. Easy. 
CFL, lol. Well, there is a connection actually. CFL are excited or ionzed gas resulting in plasma. Plasma is the fourth state of matter and is the root of the words "plastic and or mold." Sunlight is plasma and is similar in shape to a candle in the wind.
A pet,.... no. 
A part, of a "wonder"full world.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> A great example is the Notre Dame Antwerp spire standing 403 feet high from the foot of the tower, with Strasburg measuring 468 feet above sea level. With the aid of a telescope, ships can be distinguished on the horizon and captains declare they can see the cathedral spire from an amazing 150 miles away.


A great example? Ever been to Antwerp, Belgium? I have. I grew up in Brussels. So tell us, from what distance can you see the steeple of the Notre Dame there? Or is this 'great example' of yours nonsense whispers?

Go to Belgium, take pics, and report back. Anything less is redundant.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> bullshit. pix or it didn't happen.


Understood. Since it takes a telescope/camera combo, it would be shot through a telescope and the origin would be unverifiable. So, seeing for one's self would be the only true way to know, unless it was videotaped. Even then, image manipulation is near indistinguishable.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> A great example? Ever been to Antwerp, Belgium? I have. I grew up in Brussels. So tell us, from what distance can you see the steeple of the Notre Dame there? Or is this 'great example' of yours nonsense whispers?
> 
> Go to Belgium, take pics, and report back. Anything less is redundant.


You would likely need to be in a crow's nest with a looking glass or telescope.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> You would likely need to be in a crow's nest with a looking glass or telescope.


That wouldn't help. Go to Belgium, climb to the top of the Atomium in Brussels, and look in all directions with or without a telescope. If you can see as far as Antwerp, I'm a talking monkey.

So absurd, and can only be suggested by someone who has never been to Belgium.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> ever been on a boat, like, in the ocean?
> 
> i have...and yes, it's proven. i may be able to see 60 miles from grand father mountain, but i can only see 4 miles at sea level. geometry and trig helps with the rest.
> 
> and the earth is a fuck ton older than 6000 years old, btw.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 23, 2016)

Please provide evidence of curvature.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That wouldn't help. Go to Belgium, climb to the top of the Atomium in Brussels, and look in all directions with or without a telescope. If you can see as far as Antwerp, I'm a talking monkey.
> 
> So absurd, and can only be suggested by someone who has never been to Belgium.


 That is a completely different set of circumstances.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> That is a completely different set of circumstances.


Of course it is. 

Going there to disprove your theory is too inconvenient. Better to make silly assumptions based on conjecture and supposition.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> Going there to disprove your theory is too inconvenient. Better to make silly assumptions based on conjecture and supposition.


More like, better to go off on a tangent then to face the facts. Can anyone say, Strawman argument.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Please provide evidence of curvature.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> More like, better to go off on a tangent then to face the facts. Can anyone say, Strawman argument.


You suggested the Notre Dame in Antwerp can be seen from France, not me.

I'm telling you that is isn't even possible to see it from Brussels (within the same country).

Where do you get your 'facts'?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3739577


hence geomety and trig.

nice try, but still a failure.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3739577


and wait a sec....

if there's a vanishing point, how the fuck do you see these things from hundreds of miles away?

bull.

shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You suggested the Notre Dame in Antwerp can be seen from France, not me.
> 
> I'm telling you that is isn't even possible to see it from Brussels (within the same country).
> 
> Where do you get your 'facts'?


Rod Serling?


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You suggested the Notre Dame in Antwerp can be seen from France, not me.
> 
> I'm telling you that is isn't even possible to see it from Brussels (within the same country).
> 
> Where do you get your 'facts'?


You misunderstood. *Ship captains* have reported seeing the spire from 150 miles *out at sea*.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> You misunderstood. *Ship captains* have reported seeing the spire from 150 miles *out at sea*.


ship captains drink a lot of rum and do a lot of drugs.

or they're just completely full of bullshit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> You misunderstood. *Ship captains* have reported seeing the spire from 150 miles *out at sea*.


Have you seen it, or are you satisfied with reporting other people's observations?

Get on a boat, approach the Belgian coastline towards Ostend, and when you you see the Notre Dame in Antwerp, record your GPS coordinates.

First though, you would have to be genuinely interested in facts rather than hearsay.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Have you seen it, or are you satisfied with reporting other people's observations?
> 
> Get on a boat, approach the Belgian coastline towards Ostend, and when you you see the Notre Dame in Antwerp, record your GPS coordinates.
> 
> First though, you would have to be genuinely interested in facts rather than hearsay.





Sure Shot said:


> Understood. Since it takes a telescope/camera combo, it would be shot through a telescope and the origin would be unverifiable. So, seeing for one's self would be the only true way to know, unless it was videotaped. Even then, image manipulation is near indistinguishable.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 23, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Please provide evidence of curvature.


I use to think these were valid arguments on the flat earth debate. do some more research on conspiracy theories. Flat earth is pretty bull but there's other interesting "theories" out there.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> A great example? Ever been to Antwerp, Belgium? I have. I grew up in Brussels. So tell us, from what distance can you see the steeple of the Notre Dame there? Or is this 'great example' of yours nonsense whispers?
> 
> Go to Belgium, take pics, and report back. Anything less is redundant.


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 23, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

what if we were to compromise and just say the earth is a cube? then it would be flat and geometric. everyone wins.

but it would still be bullshit because fuck flat earth.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Have you seen it, or are you satisfied with reporting other people's observations?
> First though, you would have to be genuinely interested in facts rather than hearsay.


Looking out my back door.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Looking out my back door.
> View attachment 3739714 View attachment 3739717


wow, look at that 10,000 foot tall mountain in the background? is it going down hill? like, on a curve?

huh, for such a big piece of earth, i thought it would be taller... or maybe you just can't see all of it because it's below the horizon? o.0


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

I was just on top of that mountain a couple weeks ago.
Thought someone might appreciate a pic.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> wow, look at that 10,000 foot tall mountain in the background? is it going down hill? like, on a curve?
> 
> huh, for such a big piece of earth, i thought it would be taller... or maybe you just can't see all of it because it's below the horizon? o.0


Those 100 foot trees must be bent over too, huh?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> I was just on top of that mountain a couple weeks ago.
> Thought someone might appreciate a pic.
> View attachment 3739720 View attachment 3739721


pretty! where's your house from there? i can't see it in the pic...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Those 100 foot trees must be bent over too, huh?


the ones on the mountain? i can't discern a single one, only the ones close to your house. but that's cool, cuz they're, what, 1/10 of a mile away?


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> the ones on the mountain? i can't discern a single one, only the ones close to your house. but that's cool, cuz they're, what, 1/10 of a mile away?


Good estimate. Probably closer to 2/10. The ones poking out in the center. I've done alot of tree work and those are an easy 100ft tall.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is a larger version.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 23, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I use to think these were valid arguments on the flat earth debate. do some more research on conspiracy theories. Flat earth is pretty bull but there's other interesting "theories" out there.


Lol turncoat. So.... as a newly converted back,who does his research, how it is bull to say earth is flat. Can you cite evidence? Pick your number one go to, as a flat-earth refutation. We can all talk about it together.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 24, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol turncoat. So.... as a newly converted back,who does his research, how it is bull to say earth is flat. Can you cite evidence? Pick your number one go to, as a flat-earth refutation. We can all talk about it together.


Hey man I love a good conspiracy theory but I will give you some info that turn the tides for myself, im not saying this is the end all be all just some information that helped me closed the chapter on flat earth.


The easiest way is to simply look at the shadow the world casts on the moon; it’s curved. A flat disc would show a very different shadow indeed. But aside from that fact, flat earthers also claim the earth doesn’t move. According to them the sun, stars and moon — which are also flat discs — revolve around a flat stationary world, never the other the way around. What they don’t realize is that if that were the case, the sun would always be shining down and visible from every continent at all times, which means the shadow on the moon, which would appear drastically different than it actually looks, would appear the same every night.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 24, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> The easiest way is to simply look at the shadow the world casts on the moon; it’s curved. A flat disc would show a very different shadow indeed. But aside from that fact, flat earthers also claim the earth doesn’t move. According to them the sun, stars and moon — which are also flat discs — revolve around a flat stationary world, never the other the way around. What they don’t realize is that if that were the case, the sun would always be shining down and visible from every continent at all times, which means the shadow on the moon, which would appear drastically different than it actually looks, would appear the same every night.


In less then one week from now on July 30th, look to the sunrise and there you will see a waxing crescent moonrise out in front of the sun. You'll be on Earth, so what shadow?....


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 25, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Hey man I love a good conspiracy theory but I will give you some info that turn the tides for myself, im not saying this is the end all be all just some information that helped me closed the chapter on flat earth.
> 
> 
> The easiest way is to simply look at the shadow the world casts on the moon; it’s curved. A flat disc would show a very different shadow indeed. But aside from that fact, flat earthers also claim the earth doesn’t move. According to them the sun, stars and moon — which are also flat discs — revolve around a flat stationary world, never the other the way around. What they don’t realize is that if that were the case, the sun would always be shining down and visible from every continent at all times, which means the shadow on the moon, which would appear drastically different than it actually looks, would appear the same every night.


1.The easiest way is to simply look at the shadow the world casts on the moon
2.It's curved
3.A flat disc would show a very different shadow indeed
4.According to them (flat earthers) the sun, stars and moon are also flat discs
5._Useing the assumption we live on a flat plane, _the sun would always be shining down and visible from every continent at all times
6.The shadow on the moon,would appear the same every night


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hello Eddie, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts. I would like to make you aware of an inconsistency in the whole “earth casting a shadow on the moon” assumption.
1.I am assuming you are referring to lunar eclipse?, there are records of lunar eclipses happening while both the Sun and Moon are visible in the sky. The Greenwich Royal Observatory recorded that “during the lunar eclipses of July 17th, 1590, November 3rd, 1648, June 16th, 1666, and May 26th, 1668 the moon rose eclipsed whilst the sun was still above the horizon.” McCulluch’sGeography recorded that “on September20th, 1717 and April 20th, 1837 the moonappeared to rise eclipsed before the sun had set.”
The sun and moon have been recorded as being seen in the sky at the same time on
numerous occasions here is a few;
Paris, on the 19th of July, 1750, when the moon appeared visibly eclipsed, while the sun was distinctly to be "seen above the horizon."
On the 20th of April, 1837, the moon appeared to rise eclipsed before the sun had set.
The same phenomenon was observed on the 20th of September, 1717.
In the lunar eclipses of July 17th, 1590; November 3rd, 1648; June 16th, 1666; and May 26th, 1668; the moon rose eclipsed whilst the sun was still apparently above the horizon. Those horizontal eclipses were noticed as early as the time of Pliny.
On the 17th of January, 1870, a similar phenomenon occurred; .and again in July of the same year.
"EXTRAORDINARY PHENOMENA ATTENDING THE ECLIPSE.--On Saturday evening,
February 27th, 1858, at Brussels, the eclipse was seen by several English philosophers who happened to be present. It was attended by a very remarkable appearance, which Dr. Forster said was wholly inexplicable on any laws of natural philosophy with which he was acquainted. The moment before contact a small dusky spot appeared on the moon's surface, and during the whole of the eclipse, a reddish-brown fringe, or penumbra, projected above the shadow of the earth. Another thing still more remarkable was the apparent irregularity of the edge of the shadow. Three persons, one of them an astronomer, were witnesses of these
curious phenomena, which no law of refraction can in any way explain."
"LUNAR ECLIPSE OF FEBRUARY 6TH, 1860.--The only remarkable feature in this
eclipse was the visibility--it might almost be termed the brilliancy of Aristarchus. Kepler, and other spots, were comparatively lost, or at most, barely discernible, as soon as they became enveloped in the shadow; but not so Aristarchus, which evidently shone either
by intrinsic or retained illumination."
The only explanation which has been given of this phenomenon is the refraction caused by the earth's atmosphere. This, at first sight, is a plausible and fairly satisfactory solution, but on carefully examining the subject, it is found to be inadequate and those who have recourse to it cannot be aware that the refraction of an object and that of a shadow are in opposite directions.
An object by refraction is bent upwards; but the shadow of any object is bent
downwards, thus proving that if refraction operated at all, it would do so by elevating the moon above its true position, and throwing the earth's shadow downwards, or directly away from the moon's surface. Hence it is clear that a lunar eclipse by a shadow of the earth is an impossibility.
Also to hold to the premise of Earth casting shadow, one must also hold to the assumption that the moons light comes from reflected sunlight. This also has inconsistency. According to laws of thermodynamics you would expect to find a transferral of heat, however moonlight
has no warming properties, contrary to the theory the opposite is observed. A reflector is a plane or concave surface, which gives off or returns what it receives:--


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 25, 2016)

2./3.Was you aware that there are alternate assertions to the cause of the shadow that occurs on moon (and sun).
We have seen that, during a lunar eclipse, the moon's self-luminous surface is covered by a semi-transparent something; that this "something" is a definite mass, because it has a distinct and circular outline, as seen during its first and last contact with the moon. As a solar eclipse occurs from the moon passing before the sun, so, from the evidence above collected, it is evident that a lunar eclipse arises from a similar cause--a body semi-transparent and well-defined passing before the moon; or between the moon's surface and the observer on the surface of the earth.

That many such bodies exist in the firmament is almost a matter of certainty; and that one such as that which
Sir John Lubbock is of the same opinion, and gives rules and formulæ for calculating their distances and periods.

At the meeting of the British Association for the Advancement of Science, in 1850, the president stated that,---

"The opinion was gaining ground, that many of the fixed stars were accompanied by companions emitting no light."
"The 'changeable stars' which disappear for a time, or are eclipsed, have been supposed to have very large opaque bodies revolving about or near to them, so as to obscure them when they come in conjunction with us." 
The belief in the existence of non-luminous stars was prevalent in Grecian antiquity, and especially in the early times of Christianity. It was assumed that 'among the fiery stars which are nourished by vapours, there move other earthy bodies, which remain invisible to us!' _Origenes_." 
"Stars that are invisible and consequently have no name move in space together with those that are visible." _Diogenes of Appollonica_. 
Lambert in his cosmological letters admits the existence of "dark cosmical bodies of great size." 
We have now seen that the existence of dark bodies revolving about the luminous objects in the firmament has been admitted by practical observers from the earliest ages; and that in our own day such a mass of evidence has accumulated on the subject, that astronomers are compelled to admit that not only dark bodies which occasionally obscure the luminous stars when in conjunction, but that cosmical bodies of large size exist, and that "one at least is attached as a satellite to this earth." It is this dark or "non-luminous satellite," which when in conjunction, or in a line with the moon and an observer on earth, IS THE IMMEDIATE CAUSE OF A LUNAR ECLIPSE.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> there are records of lunar eclipses happening while both the Sun and Moon are visible in the sky.


http://truthtokens.com/flat-earth/sunmoonwtf/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know guy's, this flatearther shit seems legit. Why would the sun and Moon be out at least same time?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 25, 2016)

4./5.What is a flat earther? I believe that we live on a flat ocean our continents have differing gradients. I believe in simulated societies and one facet of a simulated society is the manipulation of information. I do _not_ believe the sun/moon, stars or earth are a flat disc. My believes are more in line with Ptolemaic and Zetetic thinking. I believe the sun to be smaller, nearer and the light that it emits is limited. I have not made any conclusions about the moon other than; it does not reflect sunlight and does not rotate as currently stipulated.

6. This is based on assumptions.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 25, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I don't know guy's, this flatearther shit seems legit. Why would the sun and Moon be out at least same time?


And this, Ladies and Gentlemen, is how we do the science...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Cannacat (Jul 25, 2016)

There are not words to tell you the joy it brings me every time I see this thread reappear back at the top of the list....


----------



## Rrog (Jul 25, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


>


We have our best minds on this flat earth bitch


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


posting a youtube video from an account with your name on it is probably the best career move youve ever made.. good job nick


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> posting a youtube video from an account with your name on it is probably the best career move you’ve ever made.. good job nick


Career? Click Here 
 or Here


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

I wonder how truly unemployable someone becomes with these beliefs. It strikes me that if you allow your life to be taken over with the weeds of ignorance, who the fuck would hire this person? Unless they kept that shit a secret.


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2016)

I recently heard about a young guy who was pressured out of his longstanding job for beginning to espouse flat earth ideas. no joke


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Well it's so deviant from science and common sense that it directly calls ones logic and competence into question.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

ovo said:


> I recently heard about a young guy who was pressured out of his longstanding job for beginning to espouse flat earth ideas. no joke


I wouldn't hire a half wit, would you?

lf they can't add 2 + 2 and get 4...there's others who can.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd rather hire someone with a learning disability or disabled, for sure.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'd rather hire someone with a learning disability or disabled, for sure.


i'd rather hire @Iloveskywalkerog


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'd rather hire @Iloveskywalkerog


If he washes his hands.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 26, 2016)

You guys are the ignorant ones, the earth is clearly flat, it's so obvious I don't even need proof


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> You guys are the ignorant ones, the earth is clearly flat, it's so obvious I don't even need proof


These guys are like ignorant flies. Very ignorant, but whatever. That would be their problem...

"The Earth is clearly flat..." JesusHChrispies that's just profoundly stupid. Not much else to say to that. But like OCD, you'll have this misconception forever. Cognitive Dissonance


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> These guys are like ignorant flies. Very ignorant, but whatever. That would be their problem...


God dude, God made the earth flat and put a protective bubble around us that's why we can't go into space either


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Like I said, very ignorant. We have a magic bubble now... 

Fortunately I love magic bubbles. Like farting in the tub


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 26, 2016)

Of course there's a bubble that's why we have a atmosphere the earth is pretty much a giant space ship


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Like I said, very ignorant. We have a magic bubble now...
> 
> Fortunately I love magic bubbles. Like farting in the tub


Be honest, do you sniff your own fart?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 26, 2016)

I bet you don't even know that the earth is hollow too and there is entire civilizations inside of it


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Lol... OK I get it.

It's hard to separate the real nut jobs from the trolls


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


 

Suck space dick


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 26, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I like conspiracy theories, not saying I believe them. But some do make good arguments. Can anybody prove the Earth is actually round? Because flatlanders have some valid arguments.
> 
> Lol..
> 
> ...


I spent a couple hours watching these vids yesterday...I don't believe the earth is flat but I sure can't prove to you that it isn't. The vid was pretty cool and the narrator made a nice argument. I guess I just can't divorce the idea that I learned since childhood of a round planet. I mean...there are satalites that revolve around us. There are meteors that travel miles and miles before hitting the earth and even flying at 35,000 feet one can see a slight curvature.
I can't explain the gps discrepancy where planes disappear from the tracking system.
I guess I have more questions than anything. There are so many important issues to be resolved right now Ima have to put this one on the back burner...way back. Good read though.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Here's an interesting point...

If the world is flat, then why the conspiracy? 600 years ago many thought it was flat. Then we went round. Why bother? Is there some advantage to us thinking this is a sphere? Do we pay more taxes and behave when we think the world is a sphere?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Here's an interesting point...
> 
> If the world is flat, then why the conspiracy? 600 years ago many thought it was flat. Then we went round. Why bother? Is there some advantage to us thinking this is a sphere? Do we pay more taxes and behave when we think the world is a sphere?


The motives for deception are many, multi-faceted and steeped in occultism and metaphysics so neophytes have real trouble understanding "why they would lie to us about the flat Earth?". It totally escapes them how something
so huge and fundamental WOULDN'T be the ultimate lie to propagate.

There are obviously many reasons why the Elite lie to us about this (including simply, "why not!?". They love to fool and deceive us whenever they can), but one of the biggest reasons is to convince us not to trust our senses, not to trust ourselves. Our senses tell us the Earth is flat and still. But then the "experts" come along and tell us, "you silly ignoramus, it's a spinning ball!"
Now, if our senses and common sense could, in effect, lie to us, about something so huge and fundamental like the shape and behaviour of the very Earth we live on, then how can we trust our own senses for anything, right? We clearly can't, and this makes us malleable and confused, unable to trust ourselves and thus wide open to whatever "reality" the Elite wants to
impose on us. (Why do you think they orchestrate false-flag terror attacks throughout the world, blaming it on terrorist groups that they themselves have created, and then using it as a pretext to wage war against entire nations, and people go along with it every time? It's because they're too brainwashed! SO BRAINWASHED that almost all of them even fell for the "passports of suicide bombers found at blast site" story.)

So, the only people allowed to have opinions or shape reality are "the experts" (e.g. Elite-controlled puppets), and I have literally been told by others when debating vaccines, that I am neither allowed to have my own opinion on these concoctions, nor permitted to choose whether they get injected into me or any child I might be responsible for, because I am not "an expert". And apparently this is a widespread belief these days, critical thinking and opinion-forming is completely verboten unless you are "an expert". This goes hand in hand with the disturbing reverence given to so-called "Science" where people, calling themselves "Freethinkers", believe "Science" is a flawless, incorruptible collection of pure, indisputed facts, and that peer-reviewed studies are in fact the inerrant Word of the one true God.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3742015
> 
> Suck space dick


I just wanted to see this posted a second time. Too godam funny!

Too bad I can't see it here, though...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

The tinfoil hats are strong in this thread! LMAO!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

For sure, Bob.

The math is staggering. For 6 centuries, all mariners, cartographers, and rulers in all nations would have had to cooperate and keep this a secret. Imagine that. That would be millions of global conspirators over centuries.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> For sure, Bob.
> 
> The math is staggering. For 6 centuries, all mariners, cartographers, and rulers in all nations would have had to cooperate and keep this a secret. Imagine that. That would be millions of global conspirators over centuries.


but they are the elites!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Foil suits... that would explain it. 

Foil hats working all-alone is another conspiracy theory. So we think the hats are working, when they're really not. The Illuminati have full foil suits


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

I use tinfoil condoms. Everybody knows the aliens enter through your peehole.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

...you serious...? 

I'm totally alien toast, man


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I use tinfoil condoms. Everybody knows the aliens enter through your peehole.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Lol! I'm not sure if I've ever bought a pack of condoms.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> The motives for deception are many, multi-faceted and steeped in occultism and metaphysics so neophytes *have real trouble understanding*


You're having some 'real trouble understanding'...

Let's use your logic, OK?

I took this picture. Prove that I didn't.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

"Steeped in the occult"

Fuck yeah. Slayer!


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're having some 'real trouble understanding'...
> 
> Let's use your logic, OK?
> 
> ...


Yay! I love requests.
Is your name William Anders?
Did you take it on Dec 24,1968?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

When this photo is run through photo editor it produces a box around the earth, showing it is fake, if you had used your superior observational skills, you would of noted it has been used in this thread already.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

Holy fucking shit. Guess there's a reason I never wandered in here.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> When this photo is run through photo editor it produces a box around the earth, showing it is fake, if you had used your superior observational skills, you would of noted it has been used in this thread already.


he said he took.. he never said from where. what if he took it off the interwebs and edited it?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're having some 'real trouble understanding'...
> 
> Let's use your logic, OK?
> 
> ...


That picture is fake. 


reddan1981 said:


> When this photo is run through photo editor it produces a box around the earth, showing it is fake, if you had used your superior observational skills, you would of noted it has been used in this thread already.


Yup. They wont believe you even if they did run it through the editor because they think we went to the moon and the square box is just a lens flare.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Yay! I love requests.
> Is your name William Anders?
> Did you take it on Dec 24,1968?


Stop lying fucker...I told you I took it. You have no credible evidence to prove otherwise. None. Just what your teachers told you. They lied. They wanted you to believe the earth is flat so they can control you...

When you going to catch on?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That picture is fake.
> 
> Yup. They wont believe you even if they did run it through the editor because they think we went to the moon and the square box is just a lens flare.



No it's not. You guys are fake.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he said he took.. he never said from where. what if he took it off the interwebs and edited it?


This is from nasa either Apollo 12 or 14 they used the same photos so who the fuck knows.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> View attachment 3742116
> 
> This is from nasa either Apollo 12 or 14 they used the same photos so who the fuck knows.


You didn't do well in school I'm guessing...and you rely on the internet for 100% of your knowledge.

Who gives a fuck about the source of your bull shit...if it sounds good, fly with it. Make up some shit to go along with it and you're now 'educated'...


----------



## SunnyJim (Jul 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Yay! I love requests.
> Is your name William Anders?
> Did you take it on Dec 24,1968?


He did take it. I was there. Don't worry about who was officially credited with taking it. 

Prove we're both lying.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> He did take it. I was there. Don't worry about who was officially credited with taking it.
> 
> Prove we're both lying.


hes looking for a youtube video about it now


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> God dude, God made the earth flat and put a protective bubble around us that's why we can't go into space either





Dr.Pecker said:


> View attachment 3742116
> 
> This is from nasa either Apollo 12 or 14 they used the same photos so who the fuck knows.


same photo? really?

get your fucking eyes checked dude, cuz you are no good at comparisons...


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2016)

The earth is phat.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stop lying fucker...I told you I took it. You have no credible evidence to prove otherwise. None. Just what your teachers told you. They lied. They wanted you to believe the earth is flat so they can control you...
> 
> When you going to catch on?


shhh!

we don't want them to know that we're brainwashing them to believe the earth is flat! only the privileged smart people can be selected to know the truth... why the fuck do you think we put it in books and teach it in school?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

ovo said:


> The earth is phat.


big ol' bitch. good thing she's floating in space, or she'd be crushed like a beached whale...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> That picture is fake.
> 
> Yup. They wont believe you even if they did run it through the editor because they think we went to the moon and the square box is just a lens flare.


you are so full of shit your eyes are brown...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> same photo? really?
> 
> get your fucking eyes checked dude, cuz you are no good at comparisons...


Not sure what you're talking about the pictures aren't loading. I think apollo 12 was a video and 14 used stills from the same video.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Not sure what you're talking about the pictures aren't loading. I think apollo 12 was a video and 14 used stills from the same video.


check the clouds and craters and distance from horizon.

it's like playing that picture match game in the sixties. nope, wrong card!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you are so full of shit your eyes are brown...


Awe. It's cute that you care so much.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Awe. It's cute that you care so much.


you know i love peckers!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> check the clouds and craters and distance from horizon.
> 
> it's like playing that picture match game in the sixties. nope, wrong card!


It depends on what frame the image is from.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It depends on what frame the image is from.


you mean like, not the same picture?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Curious- which best fits your concept of where a flat-earther lives:

1) In a sweet house with a regular job, insurance and a car or two.

or

2) In mom's basement


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

"The whole worlds a conspiracy man! Everyone is getting together to trick me! But I'm too smart!"

Why don't you guys shut the fuck up and try to get some pussy?

There's a world outside moms basement.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Curious- which best fits your concept of where a flat-earther lives:
> 
> 1) In a sweet house with a regular job, insurance and a car or two.
> 
> ...


Lol!!!!! We made a moms basement joke at the same time.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol!!!!! We made a moms basement joke at the same time.


you guys should probably touch tips


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you mean like, not the same picture?


I never said it was the same picture. I guess I wasn't clear on that. Its an image taken from a film of an earlier flight and passed off as new photos. Its just a still from a film. You can get the same pictures I get from nasa.gov


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you guys should probably touch tips


How do know we haven't already?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you mean like, not the same picture?


Closer observation would reveal the same picture just a reversed soooo. If you cant see it you're fucking blind. 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> You didn't do well in school I'm guessing...and you rely on the internet for 100% of your knowledge.
> 
> Who gives a fuck about the source of your bull shit...if it sounds good, fly with it. Make up some shit to go along with it and you're now 'educated'...


Someone told you all the cool kids ride on the short bus. Same image just flipped.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Curious- which best fits your concept of where a flat-earther lives:
> 
> 1) In a sweet house with a regular job, insurance and a car or two.
> 
> ...


Modern pc term is "cellar dwellers"...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Modern pc term is "cellar dwellers"...


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Know what I'd do if I was faking a multi-billion dollar moon landing? Leave a bunch of amateur clues around so I'd get caught. Clues so basic that an idiot would find them. 

'cause whats the sense of having a global conspiracy spanning a decade if there's no hidden Easter Eggs to find? That would be like no fun at all.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Someone told you all the cool kids ride on the short bus. Same image just flipped.


How cruel. 

My neighbor rode the short bus. We let him hang with us though once in a while to bolster his spirits and teach him necessary swear words and info on how to get laid.

Even he knew the earth was a sphere and we went to the moon though...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How cruel.
> 
> My neighbor rode the short bus. We let him hang with us though once in a while to bolster his spirits and teach him necessary swear words and info on how to get laid.
> 
> Even he knew the earth was a sphere and we went to the moon though...


I never said the earth was flat. Don't say I never did anything for you https://healingandlove.com/2013/05/16/my-higher-self-understanding-reflection-and-perception/


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Even he knew the earth was a sphere and we went to the moon though...


Of course! He's not a total idiot


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Closer observation would reveal the same picture just a reversed soooo. If you cant see it you're fucking blind.
> 
> Someone told you all the cool kids ride on the short bus. Same image just flipped.


um, if you're not on acid, you should try it. not flipped, major discrepancies. try again.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> um, if you're not on acid, you should try it. not flipped, major discrepancies. try again.


It's a mirror image dude.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Closer observation would reveal the same picture just a reversed soooo. If you cant see it you're fucking blind.
> 
> Someone told you all the cool kids ride on the short bus. Same image just flipped.


it is! and color adapted too!

damn, you've convinced me. this single picture, the only one ever taken (from where? probably the other universe like in fringe?) proves that people only escaped the bubble once, and only took this one picture.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

And no goddam stars! They must have been using an intern at NASA given how stupidly sloppy all this is You'd think for 10 years and several billion dollars and thousands of people and subcontractors, they'd have put some stars up there

Clearly this is a hoax! I'm also convinced now


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> It's a mirror image dude.


i'm busy atm, but i will be back with more fake photos.

good catch though! you're not the average flat earther, you're more like a semi-circle earther...


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

Rotundus humongous


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

fuck, i've got it! we're ALL right!

now it's time to make a new thread, that the earth is half flat and half round; the semi-circlelander's theory!

science, we are making it now!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 26, 2016)

I love making science. 

I love-making science.

Both true


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I love making science.
> 
> I love-making science.
> 
> Both true


i make love. 

i make science.

i make love and science.

i make a love of science....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i make love.
> 
> i make science.
> 
> ...


i think i'm having a flashback... science.... what a peculiar spelling, and peculiar word....

SCIENCE

weird.

wow, that one is funny looking too!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

words are weird, (and it should be i after c except after e).

i think i'm having a flashback atm...

coagulant....

co ag you land t....

yep, i''m all fucker'd up...


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> fuck, i've got it! we're ALL right!
> 
> now it's time to make a new thread, that the earth is half flat and half round; the semi-circlelander's theory!
> 
> science, we are making it now!


*It's an oblate spheroid!!! *


cat of curiosity said:


> i'm busy atm, but i will be back with more fake photos.
> 
> good catch though! you're not the average flat earther, you're more like a semi-circle earther...


It's cool, I'm going to clean some guns and watch infowars anyway.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> *It's an oblate spheroid!!! *
> 
> It's cool, I'm going to clean some guns and watch infowars anyway.


like, um, a planet?

or planetoid?

you guys should try this shit, it'll blow your fucking mind!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I love making science.
> 
> I love-making science.
> 
> Both true


Do you have any research to prove this theroy?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> *It's an oblate spheroid!!! *
> 
> It's cool, I'm going to clean some guns and watch infowars anyway.


i just regained a bit of cognition, and i CAN say, i've sailed around the world.

please explain closed loop travel vs circular for oblate spheroid (flat earth with a dome). and if the dome thing is legit, what's up with pluto and jupiter?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Do you have any research to prove this theroy?


no, but i do have a golden teacher, and i think i made a b+...

i'll go with the cubensis, i mean consensus...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Do you have any research to prove this theroy?


you don't wanna see it, it's some dirty shit...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

what if the universe isn't round? 

what if, lets say, instead of going in circles, we are actually going in squares?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

squares is a weird word.

weird is a weird word.

im gonna call squares skwares.

and i'm gonna call weird weerd.

and that's cool, because if you remove the r, you get weed...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

im smoking some weed now.

for some reason, i thought it was important that i told you all.

you all

youall

y'all

fuck, i just figured out the term 'y'all'...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 26, 2016)

no reply, i think i won the internet today!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> no reply, i think i won the internet today!


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> *It's an oblate spheroid!!! *


 Do you know why they call it an oblate sphereoid?


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i just regained a bit of cognition, and i CAN say, i've sailed around the world.
> 
> please explain closed loop travel vs circular for oblate spheroid (flat earth with a dome). and if the dome thing is legit, what's up with pluto and jupiter?


 
The word dome was expanded beyond it's originally meaning, long ago. It is one of our oldest words. With the understanding of the way the eye works, we came to realize the dome was indeed flat (Zenith). Therefore, dome began to be more akin to circular cover. Hence, the origin of Drums is Dom Dom.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 26, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> View attachment 3742528
> The word dome was expanded beyond it's originally meaning, long ago. It is one of our oldest words. With the understanding of the way the eye works, we came to realize the dome was indeed flat (Zenith). Therefore, dome began to be more akin to circular cover. Hence, the origin of Drums is Dom Dom.
> 
> View attachment 3742530


There be some fucking dumb dumbs up in here.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 26, 2016)

Oblate Spheroid,.........


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> im smoking some weed now.
> 
> for some reason, i thought it was important that i told you all.
> 
> ...


Fun Fact:
Webster's Dictionary took the fun out of Phonetics

Before then, it was perfectly acceptable to spell "nail", as, "nayl".
"Floor" was acceptable as "flo".

Fun Fact 2:
Phonetics comes from Phonecia, which had no vowels, only transitions between letters.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

Good morning spherical world!

Yawwwwnnn

Stretch

I'm so glad I didn't handicap my children with absolute junk science. I love the data presented. Ancient maps. Drawn by some known idiot at the time. I could draw a map of a cubic earth. Then I buried in my yard, and somebody would dig it up in 100 years and because it's now old, my map must be true! Old hand drawn shit is always accurate


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

I especially love the accurate depictions of sea monsters on these old maps. With exact map coordinates in case you want to row the mother-in-law there for a "tour"


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Aww shit, 300 pages may just happen. 

Can anyone prove we landed on the moon? If so why don't we have a moon base sounds better than a space station to me. After all a moon base can be mined and all them craters from shit hitting it their must be some super precious metals or none earth like chemicals gasses whatever. A space station gives us nothing and if NASA found something precious on the moon they would not need hand outs from the American people they will have mined Pluto by the time I die.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

There no moon base cause theyr waiting to colonize Mars, "get yours ass to Mars


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Good morning spherical world!
> 
> Yawwwwnnn
> 
> ...


Can i interest you in my holes at oak island? Lots of old shit drawn on old shit here.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

List


bluntmassa1 said:


> Aww shit, 300 pages may just happen.
> 
> Can anyone prove we landed on the moon? If so why don't we have a moon base sounds better than a space station to me. After all a moon base can be mined and all them craters from shit hitting it their must be some super precious metals or none earth like chemicals gasses whatever. A space station gives us nothing and if NASA found something precious on the moon they would not need hand outs from the American people they will have mined Pluto by the time I die.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> List


Listen brah you and i got old air force installations all over our homestates were they kept crazy aliens to keep the rusdians at bay during coldwar and cuba missle crisis.........cmon up and we'll scope out champs cave....were he leaves his used scratch em up tickets.

$sorry i posted that last one weirdly.......nsa musta seen im divulging alien classified info


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Earth is shaped like a bagel.

Or maybe a knish or bearclaw.

But it is definitely shaped like something edible. That has never been in dispute.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> There no moon base cause theyr waiting to colonize Mars, "get yours ass to Mars


Yeah, but they won't have a return flight kind of hard to fund something so big without getting a return on the investment and they find some green gold that will make it worth the funding. 

But who knows they find some green or blue gold you bet your ass the first mission will be an air strip and all fully funded by the super rich bastards.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Listen brah you and i got old air force installations all over our homestates were they kept crazy aliens to keep the rusdians at bay during coldwar and cuba missle crisis.........cmon up and we'll scope out champs cave....were he leaves his used scratch em up tickets.
> 
> $sorry i posted that last one weirdly.......nsa musta seen im divulging alien classified info


I would believe it I see UFO's all the time up here in the mountains most could be military but some of what I've seen must be some top secret shit or aliens.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Earth is shaped like a bagel.
> 
> Or maybe a knish or bearclaw.
> 
> But it is definitely shaped like something edible. That has never been in dispute.


A bagel has an edge just need to go through the North or South Pole to fall off the center unfortunately God made it covered in ice. Lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Boy those NH boys bringing top grade heron to vt droppin fools like flies.......any flatlanders therories on this please?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone introduce this vid before?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

Danny, you are so spherical today


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd seen it before n forgot like everything else...anyways, cool vid


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I could draw a map of a cubic earth. Then I buried in my yard, and somebody would dig it up in 100 years and because it's now old, my map must be true! Old hand drawn shit is always accurate


Wait a bit longer, and you might have something in near value to these.
http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/20078/lot/2081/
That auction went for +/-$500,000.

But, I have a high resolution copy you can have for free.
MONTE, URBANO. 1544-1613.
_[Manuscript Wall Map of the World.]_ Milan: 1587 (with additions to 1589)


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

And the fact that some self-absorbed wealthy ignoramus peeled of a 1/2 mil will be used as... PROOF.

Yes, more proof and here's why...

The illuminati control everything, ever since they killed off T Rex

The illuminati has had the wool over our eyes ever since sheep had scales.

The illuminati are stinky rich and don't give a fuck about you. Gotta say, I'm with them on this one...

The illuminatti (only) has that kinda cash to buy what looks like old toilet paper.

So... if the illuminati bought it, it MUST BE TRUE!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I especially love the accurate depictions of sea monsters on these old maps. With exact map coordinates in case you want to row the mother-in-law there for a "tour"


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

proof the Edith is flat, look at the UNs flag its a map of a flat earth, why els would they use that


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> proof the Edith is flat, look at the UNs flag its a map of a flat earth, why els would they use that


Aha! 
You've discovered... that you're a complete idiot. Jesus H. Let's pray you don't have any real responsibility or have to use good judgement in a job. 

And tell mom you want an extra helping of chips tonite.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

I just cut & pasted this regarding how the UN symbol came to be:

_The UN map was created for the first summit meeting to form the UN. They wanted a symbol that represented the uniting of nations and figured that it would probably become a permanent symbol for the UN.

In the beginning it was centered over America because America hosted the meeting and it only included the northern hemisphere because only northern hemisphere nations were involved. As it grew and more nations became involved it was decided to move it to a North Pole centered flag that included all of the nations.


The map was created to represent the uniting of several nations. It has changed, as those nations have changed to now include to the world.


it was a symbol that had to fit on a coin, hang on a wall, and be a flag
the symbol had to be flat, not the world.
it is a symbol of the united nations, it is not a map of the world
a secret, yet right in front of the entire world clue of a massive conspiracy
it is a symbol that changed as its member nations have changed…that is all_


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Aha!
> You've discovered... that you're a complete idiot. Jesus H. Let's pray you don't have any real responsibility or have to use good judgement in a job.
> 
> And tell mom you want an extra helping of chips tonite.


Your just mad cause your blinded by the man...he's got you in a headlock giving you noogies and your helpless!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

Sure. Either that or I'm right. Don't forget to ask for the Xtra chips, and keep the bag closed tight, 'cause you know how humid it gets in her basement. Even the unemployable should have crispy snacks


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

dont worry one day you'll realize the earth is flat, then and only then will you be free!


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmmm... I'm thinking I'll retain my intellect and cognitive abilities, thanks. 

You can't do math very well, I gather. I understand. Any idea how many millions of people would need to be in on his centuries old gag? A million is a one, with 6 zeros after it. Looks like this: 1,000,000 . Just so you know, that's really a lot. All nations in on the gag? 

You're incredibly naive. Incredibly. Be productive. Knit something pretty for yourself


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't need a million people in on it, just need 7 billion sheeple to believe everything theyr told,, go bhaaaa for me ,bhaaaa little sheep bhaa!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sorry you can't get your mind wrapped around this any better. I really am, because as you can see from the other flatters on just this thread alone, you're not in very good company. You have an affliction. You've been told this before, though relating to other aspects of your life. You've been told you're distant, not connected and dissociated. However you might either be fat and under-energetic caused by some hormonal influence. Do you have man-boobs? If not that, then you're likely ADHD, but don't want to admit it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

Your psychological profiling is off by a long shot, I hope your not getting paid to do that...Nahh there no way are, you work at Wally World don't ya? Or do some form of manual labor


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes. I work at Walmart. I'm a greeter. Please point yourself out next time you're in and I'll direct you to the book aisle, right next to the globes


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 27, 2016)

I know plenty of manual labour people who's IQs are very well rounded.

I know plenty of academics who are very, well, flat.

-

There's no end in sight for this thread, is there?


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

I think you'll find plenty of workers that are very smart.

If you think the world is flat, you're not smart.

There's no end in sight because there's no shortage of idiots


----------



## ovo (Jul 27, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> proof the Edith is flat


Archie always had her stuff her bra.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 27, 2016)

ovo said:


> Archie always had her stuff her bra.


So THAT'S what that was all about! I always wondered. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> I know plenty of manual labour people who's IQs are very well rounded.
> 
> I know plenty of academics who are very, well, flat.
> 
> ...


nope.. manual laborers are dumb. i knew i should of stayed in school instead of running a business bringing in 6 figures a year by the time im 27.. dammit manual labor


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Yes. I work at Walmart. I'm a greeter. Please point yourself out next time you're in and I'll direct you to the book aisle, right next to the globes


So this you


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I've never seen a largwr gathering of mentally challenged people in my life


I agree, very few people are capable of critical thinking, they are much more comfortable parroting what they were told in school. Who cares if the actual evidence suggests otherwise. ''The earth is round because my teacher said so'' seems to be the prevalent level of critical thought.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh fuck yes, I could really use a laugh tonight.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Goddamn you, dude, for resurrecting THE worst thread in RIU history. This is your greatest troll achievement, congrats...


You just think it is the worst thread because you have not been able to debunk it. People instinctually know they are not blasting through the universe at over 3 million miles per hour along with the sun, while revolving around the sun at 67000 miles per hour and spinning at 1000 miles at the equator. It's a lot of rubbish when considered with the adult mind.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Oh fuck yes, I could really use a laugh tonight.


lol, I'm back, UB's sock puppet got me banished for awhile.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Lift a 5 gallon bucket of water, and then tell me gravity holds in the Pacific Ocean, miles deep and thousands of miles across while moving in a circle at 1000 miles an hour. Any force strong enough to do that would squash us all like bugs on a windshield. Use your brain peeps. Try to hold onto a five gallon bucket of water on a merry go round going 20 miles an hour and see what happens.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't think anyone's about, that's a shame. You were missed. The thread has gone into decline a little as you can see but an effort was made to keep it on or near the front page.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Lift a 5 gallon bucket of water, and then tell me gravity holds in the Pacific Ocean, miles deep and thousands of miles across while moving in a circle at 1000 miles an hour. Any force strong enough to do that would squash us all like bugs on a windshield. Use your brain peeps. Try to hold onto a five gallon bucket of water on a merry go round going 20 miles an hour and see what happens.


whast are your thoughts on jesus and the holocaust.. your thoughts on that are way more interesting than this topic... that is.. unless you brought fact with you this time


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

So, if the earth was a ball, somebody standing at the equator pulls out their compass, the needle is pointing off into outer space not the north pole. So their must be a magnetic planet out their attracting it? NOT. The answer is that there is only one magnetic pole in the center of the flat circular plane of earth. Otherwise a compass would not work south of the equator. It would point south at the supposed magnetic south pole, which does not exist.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I don't think anyone's about, that's a shame. You were missed. The thread has gone into decline a little as you can see but an effort was made to keep it on or near the front page.


Hahaha, thanks. I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whast are your thoughts on jesus and the holocaust.. your thoughts on that are way more interesting than this topic... that is.. unless you brought fact with you this time


Open a thread regarding the holocaust and we can have at it.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Open a thread regarding the holocaust and we can have at it.


welcome to the politics area.. have fun
http://rollitup.org/t/mellowmans2112s-thoughts-of-jewish-people-and-the-holocaust.916664/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> lol, I'm back, UB's sock puppet got me banished for awhile.


No shit...

Here I thought it was that penis you posted...you remember, you and your buddy?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Proof is simple...., water falls. The hard part, is the deprogramming of Plato's cave dwellers.
> View attachment 3738375 View attachment 3738376 First one is Daylight Savings timezones. Second is standard timezones. View attachment 3738379



Water can fall because it is more dense than the air. It is heavier than the air so it falls. Gravity need not have nothing to do with it. Newton was probably shrooming when he thought that bullshit up.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No shit...
> 
> Here I thought it was that penis you posted...you remember, you and your buddy?


That doosh posts bucketfulls of semen and then has the temerity to whine about a couple of peckers? Hypocrisy at its extremes.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> welcome to the politics area.. have fun
> http://rollitup.org/t/mellowmans2112s-thoughts-of-jewish-people-and-the-holocaust.916664/


The thread should say, Jewish Holocaust real or made up, or something like that.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The thread should say, Jewish Holocaust real or made up, or something like that.


Don't be so modest!


----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The thread should say, Jewish Holocaust real or made up, or something like that.


dont be afraid.. go for it!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Lunar eclipse March 8-9 occurs over Indonesia and is expressed in my model. Although admittedly there is a few degrees (a little more then 10) of error I found at the starting point of the moon in my animation. It should be slightly further East. You can though slow and stop my animation at the appropriate frame and witness the eclipse yourself. There is over 21000 degrees of rotation, so please forgive my 10 degree error, it will be corrected. That itself will take a day's work. Japan to Cali.View attachment 3739571 Easy.
> CFL, lol. Well, there is a connection actually. CFL are excited or ionzed gas resulting in plasma. Plasma is the fourth state of matter and is the root of the words "plastic and or mold." Sunlight is plasma and is similar in shape to a candle in the wind.
> A pet,.... no.
> A part, of a "wonder"full world.





Cx2H said:


> Lunar Eclipse.
> 
> Where is the edge of this earth?
> And how do I get from Japan to California without flying across Europe or into fake space by the light bulb we call our sun that is, in fact a CFL bulb because we are a pet of a giant?
> #*Adderall*


  



The edge is Antartica is wraps around the entire flat
plane. Ice walls hundreds of feet high, and then frozen ice extending who knows how far.
IF you want to know how to fly to Japan look at the map above. Easy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That doosh posts bucketfulls of semen and then has the temerity to whine about a couple of peckers? Hypocrisy at its extremes.


what?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3747012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and why is there no actual evidence of an endless 100ft high ice wall? surely someone would have documented it correctly by now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> FAct number 2
> 
> Hollywood is owned by Jews.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> Understood. Since it takes a telescope/camera combo, it would be shot through a telescope and the origin would be unverifiable. So, seeing for one's self would be the only true way to know, unless it was videotaped. Even then, image manipulation is near indistinguishable.


I dunno, sometimes they do a real crappy job with the cgi, look at this supposed corpse from the France truck incident. Total crap CGI.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> and why is there no actual evidence of an endless 100ft high ice wall? surely someone would have documented it correctly by now


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol... Bucket of cum.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So FUCK YOU YOU FILTHY JEW SCUM!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

@Mellowman2112 

maybe try posting pictures of smaller penises this time. i think you got banned due to the size of the penises. if they were smaller, you could have gotten off with a warning.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3747029 View attachment 3747031


so whats above that wall of antarcticas coast? 




 ...theres a video of someone flying over antarctica. 
and you do know you can pay to go there right?
http://www.polarcruises.com/antarctica?mm_campaign=485D87F841FB2962CDAE4DA47CAA0F31&keyword=antartica cruises&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Antarctica Cruises - Discovery&gclid=CLK5hsuUoc4CFQNZhgodNUgOiA

the picture you posted all you typed in was.. flat earth ice wall.. thats some real solid research man


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes absolutely owned by jews. They say so themselves. That is why it is ok to see brains blown out all over the place but not a nice pair of titties or ass on television. They have their priorities really messed up. They also own the television and cable companies and let's not forget print media. Has it rto occurred to anybody here that maybe they use this to promote their agenda?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes absolutely owned by jews. They say so themselves. That is why it is ok to see brains blown out all over the place but not a nice pair of titties or ass on television. They have their priorities really messed up. They also own the television and cable companies and let's not forget print media. Has it rto occurred to anybody here that maybe they use this to promote their agenda?


Wrong fucking thread.

Quit hiding.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes, anybody who says I as a nonjew am here to serve the jews or die is scum. 
Read the Talmud sometime.
http://www.answering-christianity.com/nonjews_in_talmud.htm


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes absolutely owned by jews. They say so themselves. That is why it is ok to see brains blown out all over the place but not a nice pair of titties or ass on television. They have their priorities really messed up. They also own the television and cable companies and let's not forget print media. Has it rto occurred to anybody here that maybe they use this to promote their agenda?


you should talk about this in the other thread mellowman. i made that area just for you. its your own personal safe space, i promise


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes absolutely owned by jews. They say so themselves. That is why it is ok to see brains blown out all over the place but not a nice pair of titties or ass on television. They have their priorities really messed up. They also own the television and cable companies and let's not forget print media. Has it rto occurred to anybody here that maybe they use this to promote their agenda?


This is the flat earth thread, I think you meant to post in the specially designated area for this subject.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> This is the flat earth thread, I think you meant to post in the specially designated area for this subject.


Yeah, I got them mixed up.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Who cares if the actual evidence suggests otherwise. .


You are still very foolish. You foolishly assert that there is "factual evidence" (as compared to the other kind of evidence?) There is no evidence, factual or otherwise.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah, I got them mixed up.


Yeah no that was me lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You just think it is the worst thread because you have not been able to debunk it. People instinctually know they are not blasting through the universe at over 3 million miles per hour along with the sun, while revolving around the sun at 67000 miles per hour and spinning at 1000 miles at the equator. It's a lot of rubbish when considered with the adult mind.


That is the great thing about science, it has the ability to show us reality even when reality doesn't line up with our 'instincts' or common sense. Which is often. Flat Earth has been debunked in this thread countless times, just not in your tiny mind. And no one cares about that. Behave yourself this time to avoid another banishment, so sorry to see you back here. I enjoyed your exile...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what?
> 
> View attachment 3747026


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2016)

So this shitheel is back


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That is the great thing about science, it has the ability to show us reality even when reality doesn't line up with our 'instincts' or common sense. Which is often. Flat Earth has been debunked in this thread countless times, just not in your tiny mind. And no one cares about that. Behave yourself this time to avoid another banishment, so sorry to see you back here. I enjoyed your exile...


Please refer to the magic response that debunked the flat plane of the earth so I can prepare a proper retort.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So this shitheel is back


yeah but i made him his own special thread in the politics area so he can talk about jews and stuff. yet hes still here


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That is the great thing about science, it has the ability to show us reality even when reality doesn't line up with our 'instincts' or common sense. Which is often. Flat Earth has been debunked in this thread countless times, just not in your tiny mind. And no one cares about that. Behave yourself this time to avoid another banishment, so sorry to see you back here. I enjoyed your exile...


Why can kahuaii be seen from Oahu over a hundred miles away? This would be impossible if the earth was a round ball of 25000 miles in circumference. Oahu should be below the 'horizon'. It is because water always finds its level. Do an experiment, spill some water on the floor and watch it find it's level. That is science. An easy duplicatable experiment. Can you provide an experiment that tends to prove your theory of gravity? If not, shut your piehole!! I don;t want to hear about this fairy tale of gravity until I see an experiment that tends to prove it's validity. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=oahu+kauai+image+flat+earth&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=623&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiOstinnqHOAhUGXR4KHU6-AOMQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=qK5wkQ8Eyn0cRM:


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please refer to the magic response that debunked the flat plane of the earth so I can prepare a proper retort.


I don't care for your ignorant retorts, as you really don't understand anything regarding this subject, or the scientific method. Showing you would do no good, you have demonstrated your neurotic need to believe garbage in order to protect your fragile world view countless times. I'm just here for the retarded show. Play on, my friend...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That is the great thing about science, it has the ability to show us reality even when reality doesn't line up with our 'instincts' or common sense. Which is often. Flat Earth has been debunked in this thread countless times, just not in your tiny mind. And no one cares about that. Behave yourself this time to avoid another banishment, so sorry to see you back here. I enjoyed your exile...


my 7 year old figured this out on her own, and asked only once, "daddy, why is it when the windows are rolled up it feels like we're not moving, but it does when i open the window?"

i think newton explained it pretty well, so i went that route...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why can kahuaii be seen from Oahu over a hundred miles away? This would be impossible if the earth was a round ball of 25000 miles in circumference. Oahu should be below the 'horizon'. It is because water always finds its level. Do an experiment, spill some water on the floor and watch it find it's level. That is science. An easy duplicatable experiment. Can you provide an experiment that tends to prove your theory of gravity? If not, shut your piehole!! I don;t want to hear about this fairy tale of gravity until I see an experiment that tends to prove it's validity.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=oahu+kauai+image+flat+earth&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=623&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiOstinnqHOAhUGXR4KHU6-AOMQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=qK5wkQ8Eyn0cRM:


depends on elevation. if i were samuel l. jackson i would say, "trigonometry motherfucker! do you do it?!?!?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can you provide an experiment that tends to prove your theory of gravity? If not, shut your piehole!!


Yes. We'll tie a car up on a cable. You stand under it and we'll cut the cable.

Win Win


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't care for your ignorant retorts, as you really don't understand anything regarding this subject, or the scientific method. Showing you would do no good, you have demonstrated your neurotic need to believe garbage in order to protect your fragile world view countless times. I'm just here for the retarded show. Play on, my friend...


So no substance, just an ad hominem attack. That says a lot right there.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes. We'll tie a car up on a cable. You stand under it and we'll cut the cable.
> 
> Win Win


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So no substance


when it comes to brain capacity. 

in your case, i mean.

if i throw a rock at a 20 degree elevated angle towards you, it should not hit you in the face. because gravity is a myth/lie/conspiracy.

but it totally fucking would. and then i'd just be out to get you.

win/win?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't care for your ignorant retorts, as you really don't understand anything regarding this subject, or the scientific method. Showing you would do no good, you have demonstrated your neurotic need to believe garbage in order to protect your fragile world view countless times. I'm just here for the* retarded shit-show*. Play on, my friend...


Couldn't help myself


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

what if the world is gingerbread man shaped?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> depends on elevation. if i were samuel l. jackson i would say, "trigonometry motherfucker! do you do it?!?!?


I agree, let's take a look at the numbers. Numbers do not lie and men do. Kauai  from Oahu airport is 76.3 miles. The airport is at 11 feet of elevation being generous plus 5 feet the height of the viewer's eye. The maximum elevation of Kauaii is 5063 feet, the very tip of the highest mountain. Why do we see The entire island when we should only be seeing the very tip of the mountain of the island? Because the earth is flat and water is always level.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> my 7 year old figured this out on her own, and asked only once, "daddy, why is it when the windows are rolled up it feels like we're not moving, but it does when i open the window?"
> 
> i think newton explained it pretty well, so i went that route...


Newton invented the fiction of Gravity not the fiction of relativity.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I agree, let's take a look at the numbers. Numbers do not lie and men do. KauaiView attachment 3747075 View attachment 3747076 from Oahu airport is 76.3 miles. The airport is at 11 feet of elevation being generous plus 5 feet the height of the viewer's eye. The maximum elevation of Kauaii is 5063 feet, the very tip of the highest mountain. Why do we see The entire island when we should only be seeing the very tip of the mountain of the island? Because the earth is flat and water is always level.


you don't beavis, you see the tip. just the tip.

would you like the whole thing?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Newton invented the fiction of Gravity not the fiction of relativity.


um, what is that crazy shit about an object in motion? i forget, college fried my brain...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> when it comes to brain capacity.
> 
> in your case, i mean.
> 
> ...


You are confusing inertia with gravity. Dude go back and reread the bullshit textbooks you can't even get your own bullshit side straight.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you don't beavis, you see the tip. just the tip.
> 
> would you like the whole thing?


yes I sure would.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

also, wtf is up with seatbelts? i mean shit, not like you could go through a windshield or anything...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2016)

Ponzo Illusion


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> also, wtf is up with seatbelts? i mean shit, not like you could go through a windshield or anything...


I am not disputing inertia I am saying that gravity is bs. Everybody knew that heavy shit fell or sank and that light shit like smoke floats, way before the Mason Newton came up with his fairy tale.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are confusing inertia with gravity. Dude go back and reread the bullshit textbooks you can't even get your own bullshit side straight.


so laws of motion are just bullshit? as is gravity? damn, no wonder i graduated with a 3.83 gpa



Mellowman2112 said:


> yes I sure would.


i fucking knew it. 

don't worry, staff is on the way.

and i don't mean people running the site...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am not disputing inertia I am saying that gravity is bs. Everybody knew that heavy shit fell or sank and that light shit like smoke floats, way before the Mason Newton came up with his fairy tale.


so why does the heaviest wood on earth float?

oh fuck, now we're talking about density. you've got us beat, you're as dense as a neutron star...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so laws of motion are just bullshit? as is gravity? damn, no wonder i graduated with a 3.83 gpa
> 
> 
> i fucking knew it.
> ...



When did I ever say the laws of motion were bullshit? Quite making shit up that I never said. Talk about strawman. Sheez.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so why does the heaviest wood on earth float?
> 
> oh fuck, now we're talking about density. you've got us beat, you're as dense as a neutron star...


Do you have proof that ironwood floats? I don't know that it does. I would have to conduct an experiment and see. If I shape it like a boat it would for sure though. What does this have to do with the earth being a sphere, with people hanging upside down while being whirled around at hundreds of miles an hour?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you don't beavis, you see the tip. just the tip.
> 
> would you like the whole thing?


Still waiting for that photo of the entire island. ( jeopardy tune playing in background )


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> When did I ever say the laws of motion were bullshit? Quite making shit up that I never said. Talk about strawman. Sheez.


you said newton was bullshit.

or fake.

or made it up.

or jews did it.

something like that, anyway...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That is the great thing about science, it has the ability to show us reality even when reality doesn't line up with our 'instincts' or common sense. Which is often. Flat Earth has been debunked in this thread countless times, just not in your tiny mind. And no one cares about that. Behave yourself this time to avoid another banishment, so sorry to see you back here. I enjoyed your exile...


I am still waiting for a duplicatable experiment that tends to prove your theory of gravity. What happened? Can't find one?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Do you have proof that ironwood floats? I don't know that it does. I would have to conduct an experiment and see. If I shape it like a boat it would for sure though. What does this have to do with the earth being a sphere, with people hanging upside down while being whirled around at hundreds of miles an hour?


as a carpenter, yes, i know it fucking floats. the project was lake front, and i enjoyed tossing the shit in and making 20 bucks off idiots like you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you said newton was bullshit.
> 
> or fake.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify, his theory of gravity is total bullshit.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> as a carpenter, yes, i know it fucking floats. the project was lake front, and i enjoyed tossing the shit in and making 20 bucks off idiots like you.


I said I did not know the answer, you keep making up my own answers for me. lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What does this have to do with the earth being a sphere, with people hanging upside down while being whirled around at hundreds of miles an hour?


english motherfucker, do you speak it!?!?!?!?

inertia, newton, motion.

self explanatory maybe?

hit me back when you hit puberty.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> as a carpenter, yes, i know it fucking floats. the project was lake front, and i enjoyed tossing the shit in and making 20 bucks off idiots like you.


Ok a carpenter, that is good. So let me ask you, a plumb bob hanging down would be pointing at the exact center of the ball earth right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am still waiting for a duplicatable experiment that tends to prove your theory of gravity. What happened? Can't find one?


As I stated previously, it wouldn't do any good. When people give you what you ask for, you just say that it is bullshit. Just because you deny facts doesn't make them any less true. If you were truly interested in learning, you could easily look these things up yourself. You are not here to learn, only to regurgitate the garbage you already believe in order to convince yourself that you are right. Very boring...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> As I stated previously, it wouldn't do any good. When people give you what you ask for, you just say that it is bullshit. Just because you deny facts doesn't make them any less true. If you were truly interested in learning, you could easily look these things up yourself. You are not here to learn, only to regurgitate the garbage you already believe in order to convince yourself that you are right. Very boring...



So, you can't provide one then.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> english motherfucker, do you speak it!?!?!?!?
> 
> inertia, newton, motion.
> 
> ...


Please provide some kind of proof that we live on a ball other than the unproven word Gravity.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You are still very foolish. You foolishly assert that there is "factual evidence" (as compared to the other kind of evidence?) There is no evidence, factual or otherwise.


I would say that being able to see Chicago from the other side of the lake is evidence. Chicago should be hundreds of feet below the curve of the earth and people see it all the time in its entirety. Not possible on a ball 25000 feet in circumference. Math does not lie.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

Best thread everrrrr


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, you can't provide one then.


Your reading comprehension is as strong as ever...


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

Show me one realllll picture


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 3747107


lol, Nice cgi image.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Your reading comprehension is as strong as ever...


No, I am just reading between the lines. You can't provide one so you refuse to on other grounds.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Show me one realllll picture View attachment 3747111


Look at this nonsense they claim are real pictures. Wake the hell up people!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at this nonsense they claim are real pictures. Wake the hell up people!!!


why did you quit school?

you should have finished...the good stuff starts in 5th grade.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> as a carpenter, yes, i know it fucking floats. the project was lake front, and i enjoyed tossing the shit in and making 20 bucks off idiots like you.


If you were tossing ironwood into the water and watching it float, you were sold fake ironwood. Ironwood is one of several woods that is dense enough to sink in water (along with Lignum Vitae, African Blackwood, Snakewood, etc.) Water at room temp is 62.3 lbs/ft^3, Ironwood is between 75-85 lb/ft^3 (Depending on the species of ironwood).


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at this nonsense they claim are real pictures. Wake the hell up people!!!


They all sheeps!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> lol, Nice cgi image.


So your telling me you believe  the world looks like this


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at this nonsense they claim are real pictures. Wake the hell up people!!!


The depths of your ignorance are unfathomable.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They all sheeps!!


It seems to be the case. When confronted with the glaring proof most people would rather lie to themselves. Sad.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So your telling me you believe View attachment 3747117 the world looks like this


More like this. Your painting assumes outer space actually exists.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So your telling me you believe View attachment 3747117 the world looks like this


As a reptilian Annunaki, I would kindly request that you cease and desist posting pictures of our top secret space ships.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> The depths of your ignorance are unfathomable.


Take a look at the photos how can you not see that they are paintings and cgi images??


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> More like this.
> 
> View attachment 3747121


http://www.coxandkingsusa.com/travel-destinations/latin-america-and-antarctica/antarctica/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They all sheeps!!


Stick to seed and strain reviews dude...


where you make more sense and have something to offer.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Take a look at the photos how can you not see that they are paintings and cgi images??


Well, I certainly know that description fits the pictures YOU are posting.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Take a look at the photos how can you not see that they are paintings and cgi images??





Traxx187 said:


> They all sheeps!!


Don't go away, I appreciate the backup.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> More like this. Your painting assumes outer space actually exists.
> 
> View attachment 3747121


Which it dont


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Well, I certainly know that description fits the pictures YOU are posting.


I did not post those, another seeker of truth posted them.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Both of these images are of flat planes.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Well, I certainly know that description fits the pictures YOU are posting.


I see your point, please provide a photo of earth from space.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So your telling me you believe View attachment 3747117 the world looks like this


 

Checkthisnout man


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Which it dont


wait lol.. you really dont think space exists? haha.. when it gets dark out tonight. look up


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, ok! Fine! The earth is fucking flat. 

Now can you shut the fuck up and end this retarded thread started by one of the most retarded members of all time?

Fuckin thanks.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Both of these images are of flat planes.
> 
> View attachment 3747132 View attachment 3747133


Just because you can't perceive the curve doesn't make it a flat plane. No one who has actually traveled across the globe could ever believe it is flat. It is a notion borne of ignorance and inexperience.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> wait lol.. you really dont think space exists? haha.. when it gets dark out tonight. look up


Boy dont get me started
Picture wars?


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Just because you can't perceive the curve doesn't make it a flat plane. No one who has actually traveled across the globe could ever believe it is flat. It is a notion borne of ignorance and inexperience.


Because you cant go to Antarctica and get through the military thats their...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Boy dont get me started
> Picture wars?
> View attachment 3747136


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> As I stated previously, it wouldn't do any good. When people give you what you ask for, you just say that it is bullshit. Just because you deny facts doesn't make them any less true. If you were truly interested in learning, you could easily look these things up yourself. You are not here to learn, only to regurgitate the garbage you already believe in order to convince yourself that you are right. Very boring...





Traxx187 said:


> Show me one realllll picture View attachment 3747111





Mellowman2112 said:


> lol, Nice cgi image.





Mellowman2112 said:


> Look at this nonsense they claim are real pictures. Wake the hell up people!!!


Perfect demonstration on what I said you do: 'Give me A!' "Here's A" 'Bullshit! Wake the fuck up, people!' For over 200 pages. You've got to bore even yourself sometimes, you really need new material...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see your point, please provide a photo of earth from space.


So that you can claim it is photoshopped or painted? You clearly lack the mental faculties to see the truth, there is no point in trying to convince you, your confirmation bias will not allow you to see reality for what it is.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Perfect demonstration on what I said you do: 'Give me A!' "Here's A" 'Bullshit! Wake the fuck up, people!' For over 200 pages. You've got to bore even yourself sometimes, you really need new material...


Never i love this shit


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3747134
> 
> Checkthisnout man


says the guy with 14% battery life.

if god invented everything, he invented phones.

and wtf kind of sadistic god would create a phone that loses battery power or ''dies''...?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Perfect demonstration on what I said you do: 'Give me A!' "Here's A" 'Bullshit! Wake the fuck up, people!' For over 200 pages. You've got to bore even yourself sometimes, you really need new material...


he just got off turtle mode i guess.. hes been marking the x'ing off the days on his hello kitty calendar waiting for his triumphant return. but yet he still comes back, with no facts. just shitty pictures and opinions from people with no background in science


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Because you cant go to Antarctica and get through the military thats their...


You expect me to trust the conspiracy theories of a person who doesn't know the difference between "There" and "Their"?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Just because you can't perceive the curve doesn't make it a flat plane. No one who has actually traveled across the globe could ever believe it is flat. It is a notion borne of ignorance and inexperience.


I have traveled across the plane and around the flat plane. Look at the flat earth map, it is easy.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have traveled across the plane and around the flat plane. Look at the flat earth map, it is easy.


No, you haven't.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You expect me to trust the conspiracy theories of a person who doesn't know the difference between "There" and "Their"?


thats a conspiracy too.. those words were made up by the elitists to bring down the retarded.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ok, ok! Fine! The earth is fucking flat.
> 
> Now can you shut the fuck up and end this retarded thread started by one of the most retarded members of all time?
> 
> Fuckin thanks.


Rather than pre judge it's retardedness why not consider the argument?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stick to seed and strain reviews dude...
> 
> 
> where you make more sense and have something to offer.


I don't know man. Not sure I could take anything dude says seriously anymore.

Like maybe he thinks a strain has a strong head stone, but in reality it's just the way his retarded brain feels.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Don't go away, I appreciate the backup.


asstronomers gotta stick together.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Rather than pre judge it's retardedness why not consider the argument?


Anyone who uses youtube videos as evidence instantly loses all credibility.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Rather than pre judge it's retardedness why not consider the argument?


Because I made it through 4th grade.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have traveled across the plane and around the flat plane. Look at the flat earth map, it is easy.


Here is your debate style.

Substance free.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Anyone who uses youtube videos as evidence instantly loses all credibility.


He's hit this snag before.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> No, you haven't.


Of course I have, look at the map its easy


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> He's hit this snag before.


Yep and in a few minutes he'll start the Jew bashing again; which is what he really wants to do anyway


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

i just wonder why it is that as a sailor, if i travel beyond the horizon seen from shore, they can't see me, and i can't see them, but if i keep going, i end up seeing something i couldn't see.

a telescope should be able to set me straight, but alas; vision doesn't curve with the roundness of the earth, and unless reflected or refracted, light doesn't bend, and travels in a straight line (although affected by gravity).

i must need glasses. maybe i'm near sighted when there is no land in sight.

gives a new meaning to the discovery term 'land ho!'. maybe those guys are just saying there's land, and a ho, but only he could see it because everyone else is defective. god isn't perfect after all, ya know....

oh wait...

i thought god was perfect? wtf? maybe we went back in time and noah hasn't been born yet! it would explain a lot!

but it wouldn't explain why fish and birds get a free pass. that's just fucked up...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> He's hit this snag before.


Since when does visual evidence destroy credibility? Yet, you would probably except the lies from fox or cnn right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i just wonder why it is that as a sailor, if i travel beyond the horizon seen from shore, they can't see me, and i can't see them, but if i keep going, i end up seeing something i couldn't see.
> 
> a telescope should be able to set me straight, but alas; vision doesn't curve with the roundness of the earth, and unless reflected or refracted, light doesn't bend, and travels in a straight line (although affected by gravity).
> 
> ...


I guess it curves here, or the earth is flat one of the two.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

"tangerinegreen555 said:


> Here is your debate style.
> 
> Substance free. View attachment 3747145


Yes, I keep shutting you guys down.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Since when does visual evidence destroy credibility? Yet, you would probably except the lies from fox or cnn right?


Holy shit. Before this thread I would have never believed grown "men" we're stupid enough to actually believe something this asinine. 

Yet here it is...260 pages of "loser in moms basement". 

Let me guess. There's some "conspiracy" that's keeping you from getting laid?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I keep shutting you guys down.


How is that conflict of being both gay and fundamentalist christian working out for you?


because you just can't be both... the bible says just say no to dick and all.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Holy shit. Before this thread I would have never believed grown "men" we're stupid enough to actually believe something this asinine.
> 
> Yet here it is...260 pages of "loser in moms basement".
> 
> Let me guess. There's some "conspiracy" that's keeping you from getting laid?


its hard to find a girl thats into tin foil condoms


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How is that conflict of being both gay and fundamentalist christian working out for you?
> 
> 
> because you just can't be both... the bible says just say no to dick and all.


Sorry bud I think you're wrong on this one. It's working out perfectly for him.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I guess it curves here, or the earth is flat one of the two.


I would say that woman is full blown retarded, but that would be an insult to retards. I love how she also thinks that a flat earth would somehow disprove evolution. Literal idiocy. You submit a video of a stupid person misunderstanding physics, and cite it as actual evidence? How the fuck do you expect anyone to take you seriously? All it "proves" is that you are gullible enough to believe just about anything.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> No, you haven't.


Yes, it is easy look at the map please.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, it is easy look at the map please.View attachment 3747153


Nope. You definitely haven't.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> I would say that woman is full blown retarded, but that would be an insult to retards. I love how she also thinks that a flat earth would somehow disprove evolution. Literal idiocy. You submit a video of a stupid person misunderstanding physics, and cite it as actual evidence? How the fuck do you expect anyone to take you seriously? All it "proves" is that you are gullible enough to believe just about anything.


At ten miles out that ship should be totally invisable based on the mathematics of a round earth. Just saying.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Here is your debate style.
> 
> Substance free. View attachment 3747145


Here's us attempting to reason with her...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry bud I think you're wrong on this one. It's working out perfectly for him.
> View attachment 3747152


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> I would say that woman is full blown retarded, but that would be an insult to retards. I love how she also thinks that a flat earth would somehow disprove evolution. Literal idiocy. You submit a video of a stupid person misunderstanding physics, and cite it as actual evidence? How the fuck do you expect anyone to take you seriously? All it "proves" is that you are gullible enough to believe just about anything.


So you believe also that we same from green slime? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> At ten miles out that ship should be totally invisable based on the mathematics of a round earth. Just saying.


you know the chick is above the water level right?.. i watched the beginning. i used to live in that area. i actually lived right next to the skyway bridge in st petersburg FL. shes on the tampa side, way above the water level


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Holy shit. Before this thread I would have never believed grown "men" we're stupid enough to actually believe something this asinine.
> 
> Yet here it is...260 pages of "loser in moms basement".
> 
> Let me guess. There's some "conspiracy" that's keeping you from getting laid?


Please provide some type of experiment that tends to prove the earth is round. Rather than call names.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> ...How the fuck do you expect anyone to take you seriously? *All it "proves" is that you are gullible enough to believe just about anything.*



Anything except reality...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> At ten miles out that ship should be totally invisable based on the mathematics of a round earth. Just saying.


Again, your misunderstandings of physics does not constitute proof of anything other than the sub par quality of your intellect.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please provide some type of experiment that tends to prove the earth is round. Rather than call names.


Get in a boat. Send us a message when you're at "the edge". 

Or just sail right over it. 

I get your world of Warcraft account though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please provide some type of experiment that tends to prove the earth is round. Rather than call names.


But why?


You're a racist antisemitic idiot who refuses to acknowledge 1000 yrs. of science.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Get in a boat. Send us a message when you're at "the edge".
> 
> Or just sail right over it.
> 
> *I get your world of Warcraft account though.*


*







*


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But why?
> 
> 
> You're a racist antisemitic idiot who refuses to acknowledge 1000 yrs. of science.


1000 years of science? This debate was raging at the turn of the previous century. Check out Samual Rowbotham, he has dozens of proofs of the world being a flat plane.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Get in a boat. Send us a message when you're at "the edge".
> 
> Or just sail right over it.
> 
> I get your world of Warcraft account though.


That's a common misconception taught in all the schools worldwide. The fact is, Antartica encircles us and the temps wont allow the common man to reach the edge. It gets way to cold.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But why?
> 
> 
> You're a racist antisemitic idiot who refuses to acknowledge 1000 yrs. of science.


Yes I am anti anybody who wants to enslave me.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Again, your misunderstandings of physics does not constitute proof of anything other than the sub par quality of your intellect.


At ten miles the curvature is 40 feet. The boat should have passed over the ''horizon'' yet we see it did not.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you know the chick is above the water level right?.. i watched the beginning. i used to live in that area. i actually lived right next to the skyway bridge in st petersburg FL. shes on the tampa side, way above the water level


ok, ill find a better one for ya.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 1000 years of science? This debate was raging at the turn of the previous century. Check out Samual Rowbotham, he has dozens of proofs of the world being a flat plane.


Yet you haven't shown us proof



Mellowman2112 said:


> That's a common misconception taught in all the schools worldwide. The fact is, Antartica encircles us and the temps wont allow the common man to reach the edge. It gets way to cold.


There's this thing called a store you can buy everything you need to survive sub zero temps


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you know the chick is above the water level right?.. i watched the beginning. i used to live in that area. i actually lived right next to the skyway bridge in st petersburg FL. shes on the tampa side, way above the water level







Here ya go.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yet you haven't shown us proof
> 
> Here it total proof. Chicago should be hundreds of feet below the horizon from where this pic was taken. Yet there it is in its entirety.
> 
> ...


The last group that tried to sneak through the military guarding Antartica, two out of three people disappeared forever.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The last group that tried to sneak through the military guarding Antartica, two out of three people disappeared forever.


So your saying your not allowed to go to Antartica? Because of a military ?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> At ten miles the curvature is 40 feet. The boat should have passed over the ''horizon'' yet we see it did not.


Where the fuck did you pull that number from? The earth curves ~8 inches per mile. 10 miles = 80 inches of curve. 80 inches is not 40 feet, it's a little over 6.6 feet.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go.


explain the first couple comments on the vid


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 1000 years of science? This debate was raging at the turn of the previous century. Check out Samual Rowbotham, he has dozens of proofs of the world being a flat plane.


Bull shit...get a fucking life already.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So your saying your not allowed to go to Antartica? Because of a military ?


Yes, they will turn your ass right around. Like they did this guy.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> explain the first couple comments on the vid


They claimed the ship was 13 ft high that ship is way taller than 13ft no doubt about it number might not lie but dumb asses making up numbers can lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bull shit...get a fucking life already.


Yes before education was public the debate about the flatness of the earth was still alive and well. I find it strange how my friends in Latin America learn the exact same memes. That boats go over the horizon that is why the hull disappears first, that centrifugal force keeps the water on the globe, using a bucket of water as some kind of proof, that people were afraid of sailing off the edge of the world. Text books worldwide practically are being written by the same people apparently.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> They claimed the ship was 13 ft high that ship is way taller than 13ft no doubt about it number might not lie but dumb asses making up numbers can lol


 Consider though that at 12 miles the drop is 80 feet approximately.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes before education was public the debate about the flatness of the earth was still alive and well. I find it strange how my friends in Latin America learn the exact same memes. That boats go over the horizon that is why the hull disappears first, that centrifugal force keeps the water on the globe, using a bucket of water as some kind of proof, that people were afraid of sailing off the edge of the world. Text books worldwide practically are being written by the same people apparently.


TLDR

the 0.003% lunatic fringe have to be right...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Consider though that at 12 miles the drop is 80 feet approximately.


Thats irrelevant though since they say the ship is 13ft tall and that's a number they used for their bullshit video n math keep thinking the world I'd flat and the sky is purple and that thing swinging between a man's legs is there to eat your yogurt with


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Thats irrelevant though since they say the ship is 13ft tall and that's a number they used for their bullshit video n math keep thinking the world I'd flat and the sky is purple and that thing swinging between a man's legs is there to eat your yogurt with


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Consider though that at 12 miles the drop is 80 feet approximately.


Again, wrong. You are pulling numbers from nowhere. The earth curves ~8 inches per mile. At 12 miles that is 8 feet, not 80. Stop ignoring my questions and tell me where you are pulling these bullshit numbers from. Or are you just afraid to admit that they were made up by idiots and that you believed them without ever double checking them?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Thats irrelevant though since they say the ship is 13ft tall and that's a number they used for their bullshit video n math keep thinking the world I'd flat and the sky is purple and that thing swinging between a man's legs is there to eat your yogurt with


There are dozens of videos like that on youtube, proving bodies of water to be flat.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There are dozens of videos like that on youtube, proving bodies of water to be flat.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go.


none of those clips were more than 2 miles. try again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Again, wrong. You are pulling numbers from nowhere. The earth curves ~8 inches per mile. Stop ignoring my questions and tell me where you are pulling these bullshit numbers from. Or are you just afraid to admit that they were made up by idiots and that you believed them without ever double checking them?


8 inches per mile squared genius.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 3747194


If you still believe 911 was done by 19 cavemen from Afghanistan there is no hope for you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There are dozens of videos like that on youtube, proving bodies of water to be flat.


You Tube has NEVER proven one fucking thing...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> none of those clips were more than 2 miles. try again.


Yeah dream on.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 8 inches per mile squared genius.


do you know what a square mile is genius?

it's a mile. times a mile. ie, a mile x and a mile y, making a square.

it's still a fucking mile from one side to the other, unless you're saying all of this relies on diagonals... which, would be kind of stupid. and wtf per mile squared?

go back to MIT, i think you forgot your t-shirt...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah dream on.


says the moron. 

where do you get your acid? got a number?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 8 inches per mile squared genius.


a square mile is 27,878,400 sq ft. that is not 27,878,400 linear ft. if that were the case a mile (5280ft) would be 5,280 MILES.

science motherfucker, do you do it?!?!?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> do you know what a square mile is genius?
> 
> it's a mile. times a mile. ie, a mile x and a mile y, making a square.
> 
> ...


WOW just WOW, LOL


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> a square mile is 27,878,400 sq ft. that is not 27,878,400 linear ft. if that were the case a mile (5280ft) would be 5,280 MILES.
> 
> science motherfucker, do you do it?!?!?


The Square of, not the square mile lol JUST WOW LOL


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 8 inches per mile squared genius.


Not only is that NOT the case, it still doesn't add up to the numbers you quoted.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You Tube has NEVER proven one fucking thing...


And fox news has right? Or are you a CNN kind of guy? Youtube proves in this video that the secret service was in on Kennedy's murder. Watch as the are signaled and then back away from the President so he can get murdered.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Not only is that NOT the case, it still doesn't add up to the numbers you quoted.


Here ya go, this handy calculator can do it for you.

https://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/?d0=30&h0=10&unit=imperial


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 8 inches per mile squared genius.





Mellowman2112 said:


> The Square of, not the square mile lol JUST WOW LOL





Mellowman2112 said:


> WOW just WOW, LOL





Mellowman2112 said:


> The Square of, not the square mile lol JUST WOW LOL


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go, this handy calculator can do it for you.
> 
> https://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/?d0=30&h0=10&unit=imperial


let me know when you get to eighth grade earth science. don't worry if you fail, it's the school system, totally not your fault.

you can still file for cognitive disability... just remember the food stamps aren't actually stamps...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

www.smarterthanthat.com/astronomy/top-10-ways-to-know-the-earth-is-not-flat/


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> www.smarterthanthat.com/astronomy/top-10-ways-to-know-the-earth-is-not-flat/


you can lead a horse to water, but his ass is still a horse's ass...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here ya go, this handy calculator can do it for you.
> 
> https://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/?d0=30&h0=10&unit=imperial


So... you can't explain it?

Since you only seem to be able to understand youtube videos, why don't you give this one a spin.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> www.smarterthanthat.com/astronomy/top-10-ways-to-know-the-earth-is-not-flat/


Thanks for your input, Let us look at these one at a time, item nine says the earth is round, yet others say it is an oblate spheroid.
If we were living on a oblate spheroide would not gravity be more powerful in some places than others? All of the pictures from NASA show it as being perfectly round. Which is it?

*(9) The Center of Gravity*
There’s an interesting fact about mass: it attracts things to it. The force of attraction (gravity) between two objects depends on their mass and the distance between them. Simply said, gravity will pull toward the center of mass of the objects. To find the center of mass, you have to examine the object.

*Consider a sphere. *Since a sphere has a consistent shape, no matter where on it you stand, you have exactly the same amount of sphere under you. Imagine an ant (perhaps the same one from the previous point) walking around on a crystal ball. Assuming the crystal ball is polished, the ant’s only indication of movement would be the fact it’s moving its feet. The scenery (and shape of the surface) would not change at all.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you can lead a horse to water, but his ass is still a horse's ass...


Rather than name calling please provide some evidence to back up your assertion that the earth is round or oblate or pear shaped.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for your input, Let us look at these one at a time, item nine says the earth is round, yet others say it is an oblate spheroid.
> If we were living on a oblate spheroide would not gravity be more powerful in some places than others? All of the pictures from NASA show it as being perfectly round. Which is it?
> 
> *(9) The Center of Gravity*
> ...


Why is this so hard for you to grasp? 
One little gripe about the sphere, what about the rest of it? Hmm? You are not backing anything up with CREDIBLE science. Try again, cameras have changed through the years, nice meme lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

You assume m


Ace Yonder said:


> So... you can't explain it?
> 
> Since you only seem to be able to understand youtube videos, why don't you give this one a spin.
> 
> ...



look at 5:24 in your video, the coriolos effect. If we were spinning like the merry go round why is it that airplane flight times are the same coming and going? the is not possible on a globe rotating at 1000 miles an hour. Thanks for helping to prove my point.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Rather than name calling please provide some evidence to back up your assertion that the earth is round or oblate or pear shaped.


introduction to earth science...
http://www.fusd1.org/cms/lib03/az01001113/centricity/domain/883/chapter_reviews.pdf
introduction to geometry...
http://www.mathplanet.com/education/geometry/points,-lines,-planes-and-angles/an-introduction-to-geometry
introduction to trigonometry...
http://www.skillsyouneed.com/num/trigonometry.html

your brain...







any questions?

i can do youtube videos if you are illiterate...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You assume m
> 
> 
> 
> look at 5:24 in your video, the coriolos effect. If we were spinning like the merry go round why is it that airplane flight times are the same coming and going? the is not possible on a globe rotating at 1000 miles an hour. Thanks for helping to prove my point.


Sorry, I'm done with this conversation. I don't converse with holocaust-denying anti-Semitic maggots like you. I can only hope that somewhere along the line you catch AIDS (Which I'm sure is something else you don't believe in) and you die the kind of death that you deserve.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You assume m
> 
> 
> 
> look at 5:24 in your video, the coriolos effect. If we were spinning like the merry go round why is it that airplane flight times are the same coming and going? the is not possible on a globe rotating at 1000 miles an hour. Thanks for helping to prove my point.


Lol, this is funny! 
You need to try again. Fail.
Science is not your strong suit. Knowing science terms doesn't mean you understand them.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Why is this so hard for you to grasp?
> One little gripe about the sphere, what about the rest of it? Hmm? You are not backing anything up with CREDIBLE science. Try again, cameras have changed through the years, nice meme lol


I think the lack of curvature is very credible. Take a look at the post showing Chicago from across lake Michigan. It should be impossible to see.

The science books say the sun is moving at 670000 miles per hour while we rotate around it. Why is it that I can still see the same constellations that the ancients saw? If we were moving that fast there should be new constellations every so often. Yet pisces remains pisces etc etc. How can that be?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Imagine an ant (perhaps the same one from the previous point) walking around on a crystal ball. Assuming the crystal ball is polished, the ant’s only indication of movement would be the fact it’s moving its feet. The scenery (and shape of the surface) would not change at all.
> 
> View attachment 3747221


so the ant would think that it's flat even though it is, in fact, round.

you sum up quite nicely...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> Sorry, I'm done with this conversation. I don't converse with holocaust-denying anti-Semitic maggots like you. I can only hope that somewhere along the line you catch AIDS (Which I'm sure is something else you don't believe in) and you die the kind of death that you deserve.


LOL, I guess you got owned. Next.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You assume m
> 
> 
> 
> look at 5:24 in your video, the coriolos effect. If we were spinning like the merry go round why is it that airplane flight times are the same coming and going? the is not possible on a globe rotating at 1000 miles an hour. Thanks for helping to prove my point.


back to newton. a seven year old can grasp the concept, how old are you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so the ant would think that it's flat even though it is, in fact, round.
> 
> you sum up quite nicely...


There you go misquoting me, that was a quote from Garden gnomes, 10 proofs of a round earth.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think the lack of curvature is very credible. Take a look at the post showing Chicago from across lake Michigan. It should be impossible to see.
> 
> The science books say the sun is moving at 670000 miles per hour while we rotate around it. Why is it that I can still see the same constellations that the ancients saw? If we were moving that fast there should be new constellations every so often. Yet pisces remains pisces etc etc. How can that be?


trigonometry.

i linked it.

learn.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> back to newton. a seven year old can grasp the concept, how old are you?


I grasp what Newton is saying, but Gravity has yet to be proven in any scientific experiment. If I am wrong please link me to the experiment, thanks.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There you go misquoting me, that was a quote from Garden gnomes, 10 proofs of a round earth.


not misquote, i didn't alter a word, only deleted some of the bullshit. you made a point, so did i.

you're not very good at internetting... go back to your wii and dance it out.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> LOL, I guess you got owned. Next.


Wow, so I deserve death for not believing the earth is round? OR for being anti Jew? What is a matter with being anti Jew? I can be anti democratic or anti republican but not anti jew? Wow, good thing your not in charge of the gubbermint. Maybe it doesnt matter, 3 americans have been murdered with no trial or lawyer or charges already.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think the lack of curvature is very credible. Take a look at the post showing Chicago from across lake Michigan. It should be impossible to see.
> 
> The science books say the sun is moving at 670000 miles per hour while we rotate around it. Why is it that I can still see the same constellations that the ancients saw? If we were moving that fast there should be new constellations every so often. Yet pisces remains pisces etc etc. How can that be?


Maybe because we are a blip in a much larger galaxy, and we rotate around one star, which is why at certain times of the year we see some, and not the others. We always circle back. Also, the CURVE of the earth is a reason why in the north vs the south the sky is different.
Have you ever stood on the bank of lake Michigan and looked at the curve? From the Sears tower I can see across the whole lake. Not from the ground...
Go to lake superior, look across. Curved. The higher you go, the further you see. If earth were flat, with a powerful enough scope, you should be able to see to the end of it, right? But you have to go higher to see further.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I grasp what Newton is saying, but Gravity has yet to be proven in any scientific experiment. If I am wrong please link me to the experiment, thanks.


jesus christ man.

the only thing that alters the effect of gravity is atmosphere. if there were none, or nearly none, a feather and a hammer would descend at equal rate.

if i drop a cue ball and a bowling ball from an equal height, they will land at an equal time. the shape allows little resistance to atmosphere, and both are dense.

like if i dropped you and a bowling ball... oh wait, you'd have to stop and ask for directions...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, this is funny!
> You need to try again. Fail.
> Science is not your strong suit. Knowing science terms doesn't mean you understand them.


Can you provide some scientific experiment that proves gravity? An actual photo of earth from space? Either one of those might help change my mind.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The Square of, not the square mile lol JUST WOW LOL


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

why does orion hunt at different angles?

because we are moving.

if you are looking at a mountain top from 20 miles away, it looks exactly the same as if you move one mile to your right, perpendicular to the mountain.

trigonometry.

science is cool, but it's not for everybody...

have you tried spongebob or my little pony?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can you provide some scientific experiment that proves gravity? An actual photo of earth from space? Either one of those might help change my mind.


you posted actual photos of earth from space.

and gravity is fake AF. go find the highest point you can and jump, i bet you fly!

fuck gravity


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> jesus christ man.
> 
> the only thing that alters the effect of gravity is atmosphere. if there were none, or nearly none, a feather and a hammer would descend at equal rate.
> 
> ...


You are making the assumption that gravity exists, I am saying prove it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are making the assumption that gravity exists, I am saying prove it.


you first. i'll jump after you land back here tell me how awesome it is. don't worry bro, i got your back!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There you go misquoting me, that was a quote from Garden gnomes, 10 proofs of a round earth.


You obviously didn't understand #9 on that, read again please. It will help with your gravity question, I hope.
Go outside, and drop a 10 pound weight, and a 1 pound weight from the same height. Both hit the ground at the same time. Try to jump, and stay in the air. Didn't work? Gravity.
If earth were flat, gravity would be greater near it's center, and the further out you go, the less you weigh. Right? Huh?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can you provide some scientific experiment that proves gravity? An actual photo of earth from space? Either one of those might help change my mind.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you posted actual photos of earth from space.
> 
> and gravity is fake AF. go find the highest point you can and jump, i bet you fly!
> 
> fuck gravity


So please explain, why in some of those photos is north america taking up half the globe? Why are they perfectly round if we are on an oblate spheroid? They are obviously fraudulent. One even has a cloud formation that spells sex. Here is a bbc program airing the fraud of Armstrong, when he took the famous blue marble photo.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

My work here is done.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> You obviously didn't understand #9 on that, read again please. It will help with your gravity question, I hope.
> Go outside, and drop a 10 pound weight, and a 1 pound weight from the same height. Both hit the ground at the same time. Try to jump, and stay in the air. Didn't work? Gravity.
> If earth were flat, gravity would be greater near it's center, and the further out you go, the less you weigh. Right? Huh?


Maybe it is just because things heavier than air fall and things lighter than air float and that is that. I surmise that The THEORY of Gravity was invented to convince people they were hanging upside down on a spinning ball. I guess it worked.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So please explain, why in some of those photos is north america taking up half the globe? Why are they perfectly round if we are on an oblate spheroid? They are obviously fraudulent. One even has a cloud formation that spells sex. Here is a bbc program airing the fraud of Armstrong, when he took the famous blue marble photo.


Do you see these conspiracy videos and believe them with no other research? Because some of us actually look objectively at things.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> You obviously didn't understand #9 on that, read again please. It will help with your gravity question, I hope.
> Go outside, and drop a 10 pound weight, and a 1 pound weight from the same height. Both hit the ground at the same time. Try to jump, and stay in the air. Didn't work? Gravity.
> If earth were flat, gravity would be greater near it's center, and the further out you go, the less you weigh. Right? Huh?


You are making the assumption that gravity exists, it is only a theory, That is why it is called the theory of gravity. IT is totally unnecessary if the earth is a flat plain. The laws if bouyancy explain things quite nicely on a flat plane.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Maybe it is just because things heavier than air fall and things lighter than air float and that is that. I surmise that The THEORY of Gravity was invented to convince people they were hanging upside down on a spinning ball. I guess it worked.


Lol, this is extreme basic science! 
What research have you done to support your claims? Real work, not YouTube vids.
You are a perfect example of why we should pay attention in school.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Do you see these conspiracy videos and believe them with no other research? Because some of us actually look objectively at things.


Watch the video, it is a smoking gun.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, this is extreme basic science!
> What research have you done to support your claims? Real work, not YouTube vids.
> You are a perfect example of why we should pay attention in school.


I'm sorry but an unproven theory is NOT SCIENCE!! Please show the experiments that prove gravity, otherwise it is an unproven theory and only that.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Watch the video, it is a smoking gun.


I don't watch videos by conspiracy theorists too often. Even if they faked the mission, that does not prove the earth is flat. So much science shows us that it is curved. We have time zones, and different hemispheres experience the seasons at different times, because of the curve.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I'm sorry but an unproven theory is NOT SCIENCE!! Please show the experiments that prove gravity, otherwise it is an unproven theory and only that.


Piles of proof await you, just look.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Maybe because we are a blip in a much larger galaxy, and we rotate around one star, which is why at certain times of the year we see some, and not the others. We always circle back. Also, the CURVE of the earth is a reason why in the north vs the south the sky is different.
> Have you ever stood on the bank of lake Michigan and looked at the curve? From the Sears tower I can see across the whole lake. Not from the ground...
> Go to lake superior, look across. Curved. The higher you go, the further you see. If earth were flat, with a powerful enough scope, you should be able to see to the end of it, right? But you have to go higher to see further.


I just showed you a photograph from the beach at grants park across the lake showing the entirety of Chicago, sheez. WTF are you talking about.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I don't watch videos by conspiracy theorists too often. Even if they faked the mission, that does not prove the earth is flat. So much science shows us that it is curved. We have time zones, and different hemispheres experience the seasons at different times, because of the curve.


Time zones are perfectly logical on the flat plane, see how the sun rotates like the hour hand on a clock?


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Time zones are perfectly logical on the flat plane, see how the sun rotates like the hour hand on a clock?View attachment 3747248


Legit.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Piles of proof await you, just look.


IF so then it should be real easy for you to show just one experiment that can be duplicated.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are making the assumption that gravity exists, it is only a theory, That is why it is called the theory of gravity. IT is totally unnecessary if the earth is a flat plain. The laws if bouyancy explain things quite nicely on a flat plane.


Newton's *law* of universal *gravitation* states that a particle attracts every other particle in the universe using a force that is directly proportional to the product of their masses and inversely proportional to the square of the distance between them. 
law motherfucker, do you obey it?!?!?!?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Time zones are perfectly logical on the flat plane, see how the sun rotates like the hour hand on a clock?View attachment 3747248


trig will show why that won't work. global warming would be welcomed if it were so.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IF so then it should be real easy for you to show just one experiment that can be duplicated.


Here's a little...
news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/03/100310-einstein-theory-general-relativity-gravity-dark-matter-proof/
Also, Why do objects accelerate and reach terminal velocity when dropped? If it were just a matter of density, it would be a steady descent, until it rested on the ground, like buoyancy, right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Time zones are perfectly logical on the flat plane, see how the sun rotates like the hour hand on a clock?View attachment 3747248


Regarding the seasons, at times the sun is closer to the outer ring of our plane and at times it is close to the center, the North pole. This accounts perfectly well for the seasons, and why in the Summer the Sun does not set for a period in Alaska.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> trig will show why that won't work. global warming would be welcomed if it were so.


Trig works perfectly well and shows the sun to be 4025 miles high. And that model will cast shadows just like that dumbass greek Eratosthenes claims it wont.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Time zones are perfectly logical on the flat plane, see how the sun rotates like the hour hand on a clock?View attachment 3747248


Explain seasons differing in the North vs South (hemisphere), if that's how it works.
Also, we have our own personal sun? It only illuminates us? That is a pretty dumb graphic.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Regarding the seasons, at times the sun is closer to the outer ring of our plane and at times it is close to the center, the North pole. This accounts perfectly well for the seasons, and why in the Summer the Sun does not set for a period in Alaska.


Wrong. And read about it, it happens in the southern hemisphere too.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Here's a little...
> news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/03/100310-einstein-theory-general-relativity-gravity-dark-matter-proof/
> Also, Why do objects accelerate and reach terminal velocity when dropped? If it were just a matter of density, it would be a steady descent, until it rested on the ground, like buoyancy, right?


I took the time to read the article. They say the scientists think they are seeing the evidence of dark matter. They think what they are seeing is consistant with the existance of dark matter Hardly any kind of proof. They used to have TV commercials with doctors saying such and such brand of cigarrette was best for you. It turned out they were full of crap.

I like your idea. The next time I go to a swimming pool I will test and see if a hammer speeds up on its way to the bottom of the pool. That is a question I will consider. You know some people think air and fluid dynamics are very similar. They say that air is like a fluid. Have you heard that?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

The sun does not circle above the earth. We orbit it. We know that, it is basic. Our orbit is the cause of seasons. I challenge you to take an adult basic science class. Some are free, at local schools. Talk to an astronomy professor, and argue it. Any rebuttal you have can be shredded, through proven science.
Science doesn't need you to believe, it just is. Are you an anti-vaxxer too?
The holocaust was real. A relative of mine was a resistance fighter, and he witnessed the camps, and piles of bodies. Many saw this, but the allies thought it may not be true. Micropenis one ball Hitler was batshit crazy, and he and his staff systematically killed millions of Jews.
You really suck at acting smart. You latch on to fake science, and call it true. Shame.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wow, so I deserve death for not believing the earth is round? OR for being anti Jew? What is a matter with being anti Jew? I can be anti democratic or anti republican but not anti jew? Wow, good thing your not in charge of the gubbermint. Maybe it doesnt matter, 3 americans have been murdered with no trial or lawyer or charges already.


Too bad you weren't one of them


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Explain seasons differing in the North vs South (hemisphere), if that's how it works.
> Also, we have our own personal sun? It only illuminates us? That is a pretty dumb graphic.


It does everything it needs to do if we are living in a biodome. 

Seasons, ok summer is when the sun is in its most inward position, this causes the days to be longer in the summer because the sun does not have to move as fast while making the smaller circles during its inward position. Days are shorter in our summer in the southern latitudes, which makes it their winter. Summer in the southern latitudes is our winter. The sun is in its outermost position on the model. Days are shorter for those in the northern latitudes. IF you have ever been to Australia or NEw zealand you probably noticed that sunset occurs more rapidly. Darkness comes on quick and it gets dark quicker, this is because the sun is moving faster as it still has to make its way around the earth in 24 hours if it is making a larger circle it is moving faster.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I took the time to read the article. They say the scientists think they are seeing the evidence of dark matter. They think what they are seeing is consistant with the existance of dark matter Hardly any kind of proof. They used to have TV commercials with doctors saying such and such brand of cigarrette was best for you. It turned out they were full of crap.
> 
> I like your idea. The next time I go to a swimming pool I will test and see if a hammer speeds up on its way to the bottom of the pool. That is a question I will consider. You know some people think air and fluid dynamics are very similar. They say that air is like a fluid. Have you heard that?


You can measure the weight of air, with a sensitive enough scale.
Air is a gas, as fluid to humans is a different form of matter. Fluid like? Maybe. But not really. 
And water has a whole new set of rules, and gravity still applies as it doesn't seem to go wherever it wants, other than down.
Gravity, along with the coriolis effect are why space bound rockets launch with our spin. Much easier.
Toilets flush differently, rivers run north, and south, shit gets crazy.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> The sun does not circle above the earth. We orbit it. We know that, it is basic. Our orbit is the cause of seasons. I challenge you to take an adult basic science class. Some are free, at local schools. Talk to an astronomy professor, and argue it. Any rebuttal you have can be shredded, through proven science.
> Science doesn't need you to believe, it just is. Are you an anti-vaxxer too?
> The holocaust was real. A relative of mine was a resistance fighter, and he witnessed the camps, and piles of bodies. Many saw this, but the allies thought it may not be true. Micropenis one ball Hitler was batshit crazy, and he and his staff systematically killed millions of Jews.
> You really suck at acting smart. You latch on to fake science, and call it true. Shame.


You play with your own biodome everyday, growing the dank but cant see any kind of correlation?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

_This is the third time I am reposting this below. I'm doing this so we are all clear what theory means in the scientific sense, it is not a mere guess or a hypothesis. Theory is the highest form of scientific knowledge, of course, one would have to be familiar with the scientific method to know this...

____________________________________________________________________________

Theory is actually the last step in the scientific method. I'm reposting my post #850 so that people can be clear of how the word theory is used in the context of science. Theory is used to explain facts, like gravity. People seem to be conflating its use with hypothesis or mere guess...


Post #850

That's not really how the scientific method works -







The scientific method starts with observation. All angles cannot present themselves for observation, since some don't actually exist. The scientific method can be employed to test the veracity of false ideas, and if done correctly the idea will show itself as false.



Theory is the highest form of scientific knowledge, and it consists of facts. Theory in the scientific sense is much different than laymen use the term -

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/theory

* Full Definition of theory *
_plural_ *theories*


_1_ : the analysis of a set of facts in their relation to one another


_2_ : abstract thought : speculation


_3_ : the general or abstract principles of a body of fact, a science, or an art _<music theory>_


_4a_ : a belief, policy, or procedure proposed or followed as the basis of action _<her method is based on the theory that all children want to learn>b_ : an ideal or hypothetical set of facts, principles, or circumstances —often used in the phrase _in theory_ _<in theory, we have always advocated freedom for all>_

_5_ : a plausible or scientifically acceptable general principle or body of principles offered to explain phenomena _<the wave theory of light>_


_6a_ : a hypothesis assumed for the sake of argument or investigation_b_ : an unproved assumption : conjecture_c_ : a body of theorems presenting a concise systematic view of a subject _<theory of equations>_
The sense that science uses the term is highlighted in red. Theory attempts to explain natural phenomena, the phenomena itself is 'fact'. I'm not trying to be pedantic, it is important to be specific regarding terms when speaking of the scientific method as opposed to using them in a casual sense. If not, equivocation will rear rear its ugly head...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It does everything it needs to do if we are living in a biodome.
> 
> Seasons, ok summer is when the sun is in its most inward position, this causes the days to be longer in the summer because the sun does not have to move as fast while making the smaller circles during its inward position. Days are shorter in our summer in the southern latitudes, which makes it their winter. Summer in the southern latitudes is our winter. The sun is in its outermost position on the model. Days are shorter for those in the northern latitudes. IF you have ever been to Australia or NEw zealand you probably noticed that sunset occurs more rapidly. Darkness comes on quick and it gets dark quicker, this is because the sun is moving faster as it still has to make its way around the earth in 24 hours if it is making a larger circle it is moving faster.


Let's see where you got that "theory" from. 
Totally ignorant of science.
Just ask Google why the sunset does that. It should help you find it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Here's a little...
> news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/03/100310-einstein-theory-general-relativity-gravity-dark-matter-proof/
> Also, Why do objects accelerate and reach terminal velocity when dropped? If it were just a matter of density, it would be a steady descent, until it rested on the ground, like buoyancy, right?


or continue to increase the further the fall. but however, that is not the case...


Mellowman2112 said:


> I took the time to read the article. They say the scientists think they are seeing the evidence of dark matter. They think what they are seeing is consistant with the existance of dark matter Hardly any kind of proof. They used to have TV commercials with doctors saying such and such brand of cigarrette was best for you. It turned out they were full of crap.
> 
> I like your idea. The next time I go to a swimming pool I will test and see if a hammer speeds up on its way to the bottom of the pool. That is a question I will consider. You know some people think air and fluid dynamics are very similar. They say that air is like a fluid. Have you heard that?


they can both be used to do work.

pneumatic and hydraulic.

read about them, and try to replace air with liquid or vice versa.

ter·mi·nal ve·loc·i·ty
_noun_
Physics
noun: *terminal velocity*; plural noun: *terminal velocities*

the constant speed that a freely falling object eventually reaches when the resistance of the medium through which it is falling prevents further acceleration.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> or continue to increase the further the fall. but however, that is not the case...
> 
> they can both be used to do work.
> 
> ...


Too much science for him. I'm with you though


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

Huh, when did this get serious?



GardenGnome83 said:


> why space bound rockets launch with our spin. Much easier.


I have always wondered why they don't angle more... aside from international boundary issues (which is a huge deal of course)... more like those near orbit flights... only further... would that no take less power? I know there's some number as to force needed to escape gravity... but would that still be the case?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> or continue to increase the further the fall. but however, that is not the case...
> 
> they can both be used to do work.
> 
> ...


The key word there is eventually reaches a constant speed, EVENTUALLY. That is hardly a proof of gravity. Shit falls to the ground if it is heavier than the medium, so what?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenG
nome83 said:


> Let's see where you got that "theory" from.
> Totally ignorant of science.
> Just ask Google why the sunset does that. It should help you find it.


So, if the earth was revolving every 24 hours would'nt the days always be the same amount of hours?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The key word there is eventually reaches a constant speed, EVENTUALLY. That is hardly a proof of gravity. Shit falls to the ground if it is heavier than the medium, so what?


We call that "gravity".


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, if the earth was revolving every 24 hours would'nt the days always be the same amount of hours?


You are lost. Go get a basic scientific education, then try to finger it out. Its easy, like walking.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> Newton's *law* of universal *gravitation* states that a particle attracts every other particle in the universe using a force that is directly proportional to the product of their masses and inversely proportional to the square of the distance between them.
> law motherfucker, do you obey it?!?!?!?


Law do I obey it? Only when I think I can't get away with doing things my way. 

So you should be able to go to Yosemite and drop a pebble of the top of the massive rock and it should be attracted and bang against the massive huge boulder before it hits the ground. Yet you wont see this. Newton's theory would be disproved if you tried this experiment.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> We call that "gravity".


I call that heavy shit falls and light shit floats. Why does not your gravity pull smoke down to the ground? Anything that would hold the trillions of pounds of ocean to a spinning ball would crush us to liquid. THINK MAN!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So, if the earth was revolving every 24 hours would'nt the days always be the same amount of hours?


Seriously high school would have done wonders for you


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> _This is the third time I am reposting this below. I'm doing this so we are all clear what theory means in the scientific sense, it is not a mere guess or a hypothesis. Theory is the highest form of scientific knowledge, of course, one would have to be familiar with the scientific method to know this...
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


Wonderful, please show us a couple of rigorous tests that tend to prove gravity.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I call that heavy shit falls and light shit floats. Why does not your gravity pull smoke down to the ground? Anything that would hold the trillions of pounds of ocean to a spinning ball would crush us to liquid. THINK MAN!


I am thinking. You are completely wrong. 
In a world with no force but gravity, smoke may fall, I'm not sure, I live here.
In a room win no breeze or circulation, once smoke cools, it falls. Heat rises


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Law do I obey it? Only when I think I can't get away with doing things my way.
> 
> So you should be able to go to Yosemite and drop a pebble of the top of the massive rock and it should be attracted and bang against the massive huge boulder before it hits the ground. Yet you wont see this. Newton's theory would be disproved if you tried this experiment.


Easy peasy. The earth pulls so hard, that little boulder can't pull. It won't win. Like it's not even there... Same reason we don't knock into shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> _This is the third time I am reposting this below. I'm doing this so we are all clear what theory means in the scientific sense, it is not a mere guess or a hypothesis. Theory is the highest form of scientific knowledge, of course, one would have to be familiar with the scientific method to know this...
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


@Mellowman2112 

Can't defend against this? Three fucking times you ignored Tyler's same post.

You argue like a 3rd grade girl.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Seriously high school would have done wonders for you


Ya know, if I go get a social studies book, I am sure it says that 19 semi illiterate cavemen flew two jets into two towers causing three of them to fall straight down into their own footprint. Due to the intense fire that melted the structures causing their failure. Most people know that is a total fabrication yet the schoolbooks still say it went down that way. Fuck the brainwashing of Prussian method schools!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I am thinking. You are completely wrong.
> In a world with no force but gravity, smoke may fall, I'm not sure, I live here.
> In a room win no breeze or circulation, once smoke cools, it falls. Heat rises


Sure does blow smoke into a 2 liter bottle. You won't see through it cause smoke fills the whole bottle Set the closed bottle down for an hour come back the smoke will be on the bottom


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Easy peasy. The earth pulls so hard, that little boulder can't pull. It won't win. Like it's not even there... Same reason we don't knock into shit.


It should still exert some kind if inward pulling force while the pebble is on its way down. After all it is a much much much larger mass than the pebble.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Sure does blow smoke into a 2 liter bottle. You won't see through it cut smoke fills the whole bottle Set the closed bottle down for an hour come back the smoke will be on the bottom


I agree, but with this massive force called gravity it should never float in the first place.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @Mellowman2112
> 
> Can't defend against this? Three fucking times you ignored Tyler's same post.
> 
> You argue like a 3rd grade girl.


iT says for something to become a theory that there are rigorous scientific tests that have been done. Where is the beef?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> iT says for something to become a theory that there are rigorous scientific tests that have been done. Where is the beef?


up your ass I guess


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

diving in blind

So a flat earh... I am trying to make believe I can believe it so I can try to make sense of it... but I've never had brain damage...

The fact that you can travel in one direction and wind up where you started doesn't matter? Because sure that works if you travel "east-west" as the sun would (or west-east, whichever) but not so much between north and south... as south would either be the edge, or on the other side of the pancake. Or that no one's ever allen of... or that, espit the gimicky photos, if you fly in a plane you always see a rounded horizon anywhich way you look, as does everyone in every other plane in the air at the same time... but not see each other?

Experiment: Let's put four planes at the center of your flat world... then let's fly them out, each in a straight line away from the center, where that line is 90 degrees to the direction of travel of the two planes on either side (like having each traveling towards a cardinal point). If they can keep sight of each other to the edge (using a powerful telescope) and also never meet at the side opposite from where they started (on a globe) then the earth is flat.

I think a better question is, can anyone who takes this seriously prove they're not brain damaged?

Or at least, can you prove you're real? Or If anyone is "real"... the only person I can prove is real is me, and only to myself, but since I'm the only real one, that's perfect.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Wonderful, please show us a couple of rigorous tests that tend to prove gravity.


Okay, but you won't understand them, and it won't do any good...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity#Tests

*Tests*
The tests of general relativity included the following:[9]


General relativity accounts for the anomalous perihelion precession of Mercury.[10]
The prediction that time runs slower at lower potentials (gravitational time dilation) has been confirmed by the Pound–Rebka experiment (1959), the Hafele–Keating experiment, and the GPS.
The prediction of the deflection of light was first confirmed by Arthur Stanley Eddington from his observations during the Solar eclipse of May 29, 1919.[11][12] Eddington measured starlight deflections twice those predicted by Newtonian corpuscular theory, in accordance with the predictions of general relativity. However, his interpretation of the results was later disputed.[13] More recent tests using radio interferometric measurements of quasars passing behind the Sun have more accurately and consistently confirmed the deflection of light to the degree predicted by general relativity.[14] See also gravitational lens.
The time delay of light passing close to a massive object was first identified by Irwin I. Shapiro in 1964 in interplanetary spacecraft signals.
Gravitational radiation has been indirectly confirmed through studies of binary pulsars. On 11 February 2016, the LIGO and Virgo collaborations announced the first observation of a gravitational wave.
Alexander Friedmann in 1922 found that Einstein equations have non-stationary solutions (even in the presence of the cosmological constant). In 1927 Georges Lemaître showed that static solutions of the Einstein equations, which are possible in the presence of the cosmological constant, are unstable, and therefore the static universe envisioned by Einstein could not exist. Later, in 1931, Einstein himself agreed with the results of Friedmann and Lemaître. Thus general relativity predicted that the Universe had to be non-static—it had to either expand or contract. The expansion of the universe discovered by Edwin Hubble in 1929 confirmed this prediction.[15]
The theory's prediction of frame dragging was consistent with the recent Gravity Probe B results.[16]
General relativity predicts that light should lose its energy when traveling away from massive bodies through gravitational redshift. This was verified on earth and in the solar system around 1960.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I am thinking. You are completely wrong.
> In a world with no force but gravity, smoke may fall, I'm not sure, I live here.
> In a room win no breeze or circulation, once smoke cools, it falls. Heat rises


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> diving in blind
> 
> So a flat earh... I am trying to make believe I can believe it so I can try to make sense of it... but I've never had brain damage...
> 
> ...


Since you are new, take a look at this, the sun makes its way around the earth, north is the center east and west are the circular lines. As long as the compass is always pointing north you can make your way around the flat plane just fine just like the sun does in the image.

Here is a video of the moon from an amateur rocket while the moon was over australia, taken from nevada. impossible on a ball earth. The earth should have been blocking this as Australia is on the other side of the supposed planet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

More about Earth's Gravity from the same link - 


*Earth's gravity*
Main article: Earth's gravity
Every planetary body (including the Earth) is surrounded by its own gravitational field, which can be conceptualized with Newtonian physics as exerting an attractive force on all objects. Assuming a spherically symmetrical planet, the strength of this field at any given point above the surface is proportional to the planetary body's mass and inversely proportional to the square of the distance from the center of the body.



If an object with comparable mass to that of the Earth were to fall towards it, then the corresponding acceleration of the Earth would be observable.
The strength of the gravitational field is numerically equal to the acceleration of objects under its influence.[_citation needed_] The rate of acceleration of falling objects near the Earth's surface varies very slightly depending on latitude, surface features such as mountains and ridges, and perhaps unusually high or low sub-surface densities.[20] For purposes of weights and measures, a standard gravity value is defined by the International Bureau of Weights and Measures, under the International System of Units (SI).

That value, denoted _g_, is _g_ = 9.80665 m/s2 (32.1740 ft/s2).[21][22]

The standard value of 9.80665 m/s2 is the one originally adopted by the International Committee on Weights and Measures in 1901 for 45° latitude, even though it has been shown to be too high by about five parts in ten thousand.[23] This value has persisted in meteorology and in some standard atmospheres as the value for 45° latitude even though it applies more precisely to latitude of 45°32'33".[24]

Assuming the standardized value for g and ignoring air resistance, this means that an object falling freely near the Earth's surface increases its velocity by 9.80665 m/s (32.1740 ft/s or 22 mph) for each second of its descent. Thus, an object starting from rest will attain a velocity of 9.80665 m/s (32.1740 ft/s) after one second, approximately 19.62 m/s (64.4 ft/s) after two seconds, and so on, adding 9.80665 m/s (32.1740 ft/s) to each resulting velocity. Also, again ignoring air resistance, any and all objects, when dropped from the same height, will hit the ground at the same time.

According to Newton's 3rd Law, the Earth itself experiences a force equal in magnitude and opposite in direction to that which it exerts on a falling object. This means that the Earth also accelerates towards the object until they collide. Because the mass of the Earth is huge, however, the acceleration imparted to the Earth by this opposite force is negligible in comparison to the object's. If the object doesn't bounce after it has collided with the Earth, each of them then exerts a repulsive contact force on the other which effectively balances the attractive force of gravity and prevents further acceleration.

The force of gravity on Earth is the resultant (vector sum) of two forces: (a) The gravitational attraction in accordance with Newton's universal law of gravitation, and (b) the centrifugal force, which results from the choice of an earthbound, rotating frame of reference. At the equator, the force of gravity is the weakest due to the centrifugal force caused by the Earth's rotation. The force of gravity varies with latitude and increases from about 9.780 m/s2 at the Equator to about 9.832 m/s2 at the poles.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, but you won't understand them, and it won't do any good...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravity#Tests
> 
> ...



These experiments are based on a false assumption. The assumption that we are living on a ball.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> diving in blind
> 
> So a flat earh... I am trying to make believe I can believe it so I can try to make sense of it... but I've never had brain damage...
> 
> ...



Flying on a plane, what round horizon?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> These experiments are based on a false assumption. The assumption that we are living on a ball.


Those experiments work _because_ we are living on a ball. They wouldn't work otherwise. *Drops Mic* /Thread...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Those experiments work _because_ we are living on a ball. They wouldn't work otherwise. *Drops Mic* /Thread...


'‘But the whole universe is outside us. Look at the stars! Some of them are a million light-years away. They are out of our reach for ever.’

‘What are the stars?’ said O’Brien indifferently. ‘They are bits of fire a few kilometres away. We could reach them if we wanted to. Or we could blot them out. The earth is the centre of the universe. The sun and the stars go round it.’

Winston made another convulsive movement. This time he did not say anything. O’Brien continued as though answering a spoken objection:

‘For certain purposes, of course, that is not true. When we navigate the ocean, or when we predict an eclipse, we often find it convenient to assume that the earth goes round the sun and that the stars are millions upon millions of kilometres away. But what of it? *Do you suppose it is beyond us to produce a dual system of astronomy? The stars can be near or distant, according as we need them. Do you suppose our mathematicians are unequal to that? Have you forgotten doublethink?’'*

Goege Orwell 1984
''


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> '‘But the whole universe is outside us. Look at the stars! Some of them are a million light-years away. They are out of our reach for ever.’
> 
> ‘What are the stars?’ said O’Brien indifferently. ‘They are bits of fire a few kilometres away. We could reach them if we wanted to. Or we could blot them out. The earth is the centre of the universe. The sun and the stars go round it.’
> 
> ...


I'll take that as a victory then. It's okay, god may still exist even when you realize the Earth is not flat. Many xians believe the Earth is round...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll take that as a victory then. It's okay, god may still exist even when you realize the Earth is not flat. Many xians believe the Earth is round...


''*The stars can be near or distant, according as we need them. Do you suppose our mathematicians are unequal to that? ''

It is true, math can be made to fit the hypothesis.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Imo, the greatest aspect of scientific theory is that it not only explains, but predicts. You can feel that you are on the right track when we discover just what theory predicts we will. It's almost magical. There is no other methodology that can routinely predict with accuracy. The scientific method is a great tool, one worth the time and effort to understand...


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Since you are new, take a look at this, the sun makes its way around the earth, north is the center east and west are the circular lines. As long as the compass is always pointing north you can make your way around the flat plane just fine just like the sun does in the image.
> 
> Here is a video of the moon from an amateur rocket while the moon was over australia, taken from nevada. impossible on a ball earth. The earth should have been blocking this as Australia is on the other side of the supposed planet.
> View attachment 3747291


So I'll try again... traveling AS IF using the cardinal directions... technically our imaginary planes are on the north pole, technically, in our flat earth model, they will all be traveling south in different directions, away from the center... now they either hit the edge, each plane at a different point along that edge, or they meet at the diametrically opposite side of the round earth.

Just in case: draw a clock on your flat earth map, where the top is 12, right is 3, bottom 6, left 9... if each plan travels towards one of those points... they either wind up the diameter distance of the circle away from each other (on a flat circle) or they wind up meeting up, at the opposite side of the world.

Is that better?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3747300
> 
> 
> Flying on a plane, what round horizon?


Flying a plane there's only one horizon... where "sky" appears to meet Earth (not dirt, planet, so oceans too)... what I see in that pic is a false horizon of clouds... which means bupkiss.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 2, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> says the guy with 14% battery life.
> 
> if god invented everything, he invented phones.
> 
> and wtf kind of sadistic god would create a phone that loses battery power or ''dies''...?


Everything dies man


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I agree, but with this massive force called gravity it should never float in the first place.


What gravity??


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Remember when @Mellowman2112 felt so ashamed of his academic credentials (or rather, lack thereof) that he told us he has a Law Degree?

He has the intellectual capacity of a grapefruit.

He is also deeply conflicted because as a homosexual, he knows he's upsetting his God.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

I just cannot believe how fucking stupid these flat earth earthers are. Amazingly uneducated, quick to believe anything, call complete bullshit as "indisputable fact". 

The indisputably least educated running around saying the sky is falling. 

Jesus it doesn't get any more stupid


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Remember when @Mellowman2112 felt so ashamed of his academic credentials (or rather, lack thereof) that he told us he has a Law Degree?
> 
> He has the intellectual capacity of a grapefruit.


None of these guys are educated. None of them.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

The least educated and stable among us. Stupid to the point of debilitation. 

For the record, flat earth theory is incongruent with higher education. The front of their T-shirt says "I know the world is flat" The back says "I'm completely uneducated"


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The least educated and stable among us. Stupid to the point of debilitation.
> 
> For the record, flat earth theory is incongruent with higher education. The front of their T-shirt says "I know the world is flat" The back says "I'm completely uneducated"


Thought Columbus and Mageline ended the Flat Earth idea like 500 years ago. Fucking Mellowman tried to tell me the sun was a giant fucking flashlight. And you can see the space station with a simple telescope. You could also follow a shuttle launch the same way. I've been away from this thread 3 months now and nothings changed. Ever seen Idiocracy? Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3747513


what if the earth is a flat triangle with a pyramid dome? 

and the egyptians were just practicing...?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2016)

here's a jump from 30 miles. look how flat and not round that shit is.

opposite days are cool!

http://gizmodo.com/5951725/first-head-cam-footage-from-daredevils-space-jump


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 2, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> here's a jump from 30 miles. look how flat and not round that shit is.
> 
> opposite days are cool!
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5951725/first-head-cam-footage-from-daredevils-space-jump


This was fake jump are you kidding me!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This was fake jump are you kidding me!!


you're good at opposite day too!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I saw "Apollo 11" written on that space suit of his. Clearly another fake video from NASA. Those tricksters.

Go James Webb Telescope launch! Can't wait!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Remember when @Mellowman2112 felt so ashamed of his academic credentials (or rather, lack thereof) that he told us he has a Law Degree?
> 
> He has the intellectual capacity of a grapefruit.
> 
> He is also deeply conflicted because as a homosexual, he knows he's upsetting his God.


Did someone say grapefruit,


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I agree, let's take a look at the numbers. Numbers do not lie and men do. KauaiView attachment 3747075 View attachment 3747076 from Oahu airport is 76.3 miles. The airport is at 11 feet of elevation being generous plus 5 feet the height of the viewer's eye. The maximum elevation of Kauaii is 5063 feet, the very tip of the highest mountain. Why do we see The entire island when we should only be seeing the very tip of the mountain of the island? Because the earth is flat and water is always level.


Why can't we see Mt Everest from Paris ?


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok smart people even though this is CGI! why not show the round world if it is round ? This guy "jumped" for nasa and redbull... In another video.


Earth is Flat get over it


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> what if the earth is a flat triangle with a pyramid dome?
> 
> and the egyptians were just practicing...?


And what if the dome is just an Ant farm God bought off Ebay? The sun is his ceiling light bulb, and the moon and stars are just stickers on his ceiling?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Flying a plane there's only one horizon... where "sky" appears to meet Earth (not dirt, planet, so oceans too)... what I see in that pic is a false horizon of clouds... which means bupkiss.


You said you see a rounded horizon, if the horizon was rounded the clouds would be rounded to conform to it, to conform to the ball. There are not as we see in the photo.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ok smart people even though this is CGI! why not show the round world if it is round ? This guy "jumped" for nasa and redbull... In another video.
> 
> 
> Earth is Flat get over it


It wouldn't be financially impossible to build a balloon to get up there. Do it yer self and tell me. Plus you can see the Int. Space station with a telescope the earth is round


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thought Columbus and Mageline ended the Flat Earth idea like 500 years ago. Fucking Mellowman tried to tell me the sun was a giant fucking flashlight. And you can see the space station with a simple telescope. You could also follow a shuttle launch the same way. I've been away from this thread 3 months now and nothings changed. Ever seen Idiocracy? Lol


you thought wrong, look at the image it can be circumnavigated by going in a circle.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Why can't we see Mt Everest from Paris ?


#Too great a distance. 
#laws of perspective.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> what if the earth is a flat triangle with a pyramid dome?
> 
> and the egyptians were just practicing...?


Or maybe that's were Gods ants made there and hills?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Why can't we see Mt Everest from Paris ?


The air is made up of atoms right? Molecules. Add enough of them together and they block your ability to see. You know the air contains humidity. If you watch the weather reports they always say the percentage of humidity in the air. The more humidity in the air the less far you will be able to see. It's like if you hold one clear plastic bag up to you eyes you can see through it but hold enough of them up and you wont be able to see through it.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Why can't we see Mt Everest from Paris ?


 use a telescope


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> you thought wrong, look at the image it can be circumnavigated by going in a circle. View attachment 3747617


That didn't answer anything I just talked about. Plus It can be, it could be, those don't answer anything. Do you believe in a dome enclosed earth from a Christian stand point? Just curious. No insult intended.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I think I saw "Apollo 11" written on that space suit of his. Clearly another fake video from NASA. Those tricksters.
> 
> Go James Webb Telescope launch! Can't wait!


Please explain why Baumgartner landed 12 miles east of where his balloon took off, if the earth is rotating under him at hundreds of miles per hour?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The least educated and stable among us. Stupid to the point of debilitation.
> 
> For the record, flat earth theory is incongruent with higher education. The front of their T-shirt says "I know the world is flat" The back says "I'm completely uneducated"


I'm completely unindoctrinated, there fixed it for ya.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> use a telescope


That depends. Is the curvature enough to block a 26,000 ft structure? Also very easy to prove.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Plus you can see the Int. Space station with a telescope the earth is round


How would seeing the ISS with a telescope, equate to the earth being _round  (even though it has been recognised here on this thread even as an oblate spheroid)? _
Have _you _viewed the ISS with a telescope?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Thought Columbus and Mageline ended the Flat Earth idea like 500 years ago. Fucking Mellowman tried to tell me the sun was a giant fucking flashlight. And you can see the space station with a simple telescope. You could also follow a shuttle launch the same way. I've been away from this thread 3 months now and nothings changed. Ever seen Idiocracy? Lol


Please explain why you can hear the engines on this supposed unpowered glider whining in the video.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please explain why Baumgartner landed 12 miles east of where his balloon took off, if the earth is rotating under him at hundreds of miles per hour?


Bet you @Rrog can't comprehend that


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Flying a plane there's only one horizon... where "sky" appears to meet Earth (not dirt, planet, so oceans too)... what I see in that pic is a false horizon of clouds... which means bupkiss.


Yes where sky appears to meet the earth, like in this photo of a flat hallway. That is what you are seeing on our flat plane.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please explain why Baumgartner landed 12 miles east of where his balloon took off, if the earth is rotating under him at hundreds of miles per hour?


The earth rotates east to west but so does the atmosphere right? And so does most of the predominant winds. He didn't actually escape completely from the rotation of the earth. Just guiding tho from the little I understand.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 2, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Bet you @Rrog can't comprehend that


Comprehend this!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> How would seeing the ISS with a telescope, equate to the earth being _round  (even though it has been recognised here on this thread even as an oblate spheroid)? _
> Have _you _viewed the ISS with a telescope?


The flat Landers believe man has never been to space cuz we live in a domed aquarium and that space stations and satellites don't exist. That they don't circle around a spherical object. Like I said a ant farm. And I know its not actually perfectly round but you understand what I'm trying to get at. If the space station exist then space exist, there's no glass covering.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The earth rotates east to west but so does the atmosphere right? And so does most of the predominant winds. He didn't actually escape completely from the rotation of the earth. Just guiding tho from the little I understand.


Even if you believe the atmosphere rotates in sympathy with the earth, he was in an unpowered balloon. As he rose, the atmosphere would have to speed up to keep up with the spot below him where he took off from, the higher he goes. Yet he landed 12 miles east.

IF the atmosphere did rotate in sympathy with the earth the clouds would only be moving in one direction by the way, and flight times would be much different as there would be a massive headwinds on Westbound flights.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Bet you @Rrog can't comprehend that


Because the dude is also traveling at the same speed you flaming idiot


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Because the dude is also traveling at the same speed you flaming idiot


 Honestly I just wanted to talk shit


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Because the dude is also traveling at the same speed you flaming idiot


Think about it, the higher he goes the faster he needs to travel just to keep up with where he took off. Just like the earth supposedly rotates at 1015 miles at the equator and only 400 miles an hour in Alaska. Just like the center of a merry go round barely moves but on the edge it is moving faster. He would have had to accelerate just to be able to land in the same spot he took off from. You have been owned.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Think about it, the higher he goes the faster he needs to travel just to keep up with where he took off. Just like the earth supposedly rotates at 1015 miles at the equator and only 400 miles an hour in Alaska. Just like the center of a merry go round barely moves but on the edge it is moving faster. He would have had to accelerate just to be able to land in the same spot he took off from. You have been owned.


Do you fap to your profile pic?

Serious question.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 2, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Not dense enough to be affected by gravity?
> Why doesn't the spin of earth affect the smoke?
> I will hazard a guess the reply will not get at the crux of this observation.
> Is it not just as logical to assume we are not spinning, rather than accept hidden forces?
> ...





Rrog said:


> Because the dude is also traveling at the same speed you flaming idiot


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Think about it, the higher he goes the faster he needs to travel just to keep up with where he took off. Just like the earth supposedly rotates at 1015 miles at the equator and only 400 miles an hour in Alaska. Just like the center of a merry go round barely moves but on the edge it is moving faster. He would have had to accelerate just to be able to land in the same spot he took off from. You have been owned.


Angular momentum. You can google it for a pic maybe a friend of yours will understand and explain to you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Fuck off you filthy jew scum!


"I will curse those that curse you" remember that.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> And afterwards, do you repent?


I have a right to defend myself, a natural right. The Jewish Tribe wants me enslaved. There is nothing to repent for.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Angular momentum. You can google it for a pic maybe a friend of yours will understand and explain to you.


No, you need to explain rather than drop two words and act like you have proven something.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I fap to your profile pic
> 
> Serious shit.


No serious response eh?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

That's not my quote


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> That's not my quote


lmfao.

someone needs to practice internetting. if they can get away from pokemon go...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, you need to explain rather than drop two words and act like you have proven something.


Just skimmed through this shit show, you have yet to prove anything.. rather given examples of events you don't understand (12 mile ballon, that the earth is round). It stands the widely accepted understanding that the earth is in fact round for countless reasons really (I'll just state gravity and mass accumulation in space for instance)... the burden of proof is on you mellow


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> That's not my quote


Fixed it



Rrog said:


> I fap to your profile pic
> 
> Serious shit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just skimmed through this shit show, you have yet to prove anything.. rather given examples of events you don't understand (12 mile ballon, that the earth is round). It stands the widely accepted understanding that the earth is in fact round for countless reasons really (I'll just state gravity and mass accumulation in space for instance)... the burden of proof is on you mellow


You beat me to the punch. He made a hypocrite of himself


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just skimmed through this shit show, you have yet to prove anything.. rather given examples of events you don't understand (12 mile ballon, that the earth is round). It stands the widely accepted understanding that the earth is in fact round for countless reasons really (I'll just state gravity and mass accumulation in space for instance)... the burden of proof is on you mellow


nice try, but he's like a gambler who bets on a goat in a horse race.

iow, he's got nuthin'...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2016)

It's sad we should really ban together and help this cause


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> nice try, but he's like a gambler who bets on a goat in a horse race.
> 
> iow, he's got nuthin'...


A parrot repeating himself for 270 pages. I've been away for a couple months and nothings changed.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have a right to defend myself, a natural right. The Jewish Tribe wants me enslaved. There is nothing to repent for.


Jesus is punishing you for your sins. You should repent.

How else you do explain your micro penis? I've seen pics. It's minuscule. It must be frustrating for your boyfriend, leaving him so dissatisfied all the time.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It's sad we should really ban together and help this cause


I'm surprised the rollitup higher UPS haven't closed this thread.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Just skimmed through this shit show, you have yet to prove anything.. rather given examples of events you don't understand (12 mile ballon, that the earth is round). It stands the widely accepted understanding that the earth is in fact round for countless reasons really (I'll just state gravity and mass accumulation in space for instance)... the burden of proof is on you mellow


I am not making the outlandish claim that we are spinning around the sun at 67000 miles per hour while the sun hurls through the universe at 670000 miles per hour, and our universe is moving at 3 million miles per hour. meanwhile not a drop of water sloshes out of our oceans while we spin at 1015 miles per hour at the equator!! The burden of proof definately is not on me. So please provide some proof of the THEORY of gravity. Please show one photo of the earth from space. The outlandish claim that there is a 770 mile high curve of water between Los Angeles and Hawaii, when we all know water always seeks it's level. That somehow this massive mountain of water stays attached to a spinning globe by this mysterious unproven thing called gravity that would smush us all if it were strong enough to hold oceans in place under those conditions.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm surprised the rollitup higher UPS haven't closed this thread.


Click bait.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm surprised the rollitup higher UPS haven't closed this thread.


Why would they close this thread, it is one of the most popular threads on here.?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Angular momentum. Seriously just look it up. Pictures and everything 

When we step out of a speeding car... We're still moving at 55MPH


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Fixed it


No you didn't


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Angular momentum. Seriously just look it up. Pictures and everything
> 
> When we step out of a speeding car... We're still moving at 55MPH


Right and not 60 miles an hour. For that gondola to stay even with where it took off it would have had to accelerate because it was further away the higher it goes, the faster it must go to stay even.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Jesus is punishing you for your sins. You should repent.
> 
> How else you do explain your micro penis? I've seen pics. It's minuscule. It must be frustrating for your boyfriend, leaving him so dissatisfied all the time.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why would they close this thread, it is one of the most popular threads on here.?


Thanks Obama.
*Edit Odanksta


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Right and not 60 miles an hour. For that gondola to stay even with where it took off it would have had to accelerate because it was further away the higher it goes, the faster it must go to stay even.


Angular momentum. Same with satellites and other geo-stationary orbits


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Fuck off you filthy jew scum!


What a sad piece of shit you have grown into.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Not sure how "grown" he is, but sure agree on the sad piece of shit part


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What a sad piece of shit you have grown into.


Maybe someone should put the Unclebuck signal in the sky lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Maybe someone should put the Unclebuck signal in the sky lol


@UncleBuck haha there u go


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Angular momentum. Same with satellites and other geo-stationary orbits


Let me explain something to you. Maybe even you can understand. It supposedly takes longer for the earth to rotate around the sun because it is a longer distance than it does for the moon to revolve around the earth do you understand that? When the balloon gets to 120000 feet it has a larger orbit than if it were close to earth, therefore it would have to be moving faster to stay above where where it took off from. Can you understand what I have been trying to tell you yet? Yet the gondola landed 12 miles to the east the opposite direction where it should have.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> What a sad piece of shit you have grown into.


Contribute some kind of proof of a ball earth or buzz off.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Angular momentum. I completely understand your child-like ignorant perspective. Please resist explaining it yet again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Angular momentum. Same with satellites and other geo-stationary orbits


Satellites, ok great. Please show me an actual photo of a satellite in space.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> @UncleBuck haha there u go


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Satellites, ok great. Please show me an actual photo of a satellite in space.


Law degree, ok great. Show us an actual photo of your degree or admit you're full of shit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Law degree, ok great. Show us an actual photo of your degree or admit you're full of shit.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Law degree, ok great. Show us an actual photo of your degree or admit you're full of shit.


You've got degree envy admit it. You are still living in your mom's basement and getting paid to troll.


https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-students-get-2000-spread-state-propaganda-facebook


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

UB 

maybe you can pick up a few extra bucks here is a link for ya
https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-students-get-2000-spread-state-propaganda-facebook


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Contribute some kind of proof of a ball earth or buzz off.


We did. 

You're too stupid to absorb it. Did you get beat up in school a lot?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You've got degree envy admit it. You are still living in your mom's basement and getting paid to troll.
> 
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-students-get-2000-spread-state-propaganda-facebook


Does yer certification look like this mellowman?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We did.
> 
> You're too stupid to absorb it. Did you get beat up in school a lot?


still does.

unless he dropped out to retire early in his mom's basement and her 36 ''kitties''....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Ha ha


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You've got degree envy admit it. You are still living in your mom's basement and getting paid to troll.
> 
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-students-get-2000-spread-state-propaganda-facebook


You and @Finshaggy should have a legal debate I'd pull up a front seat chair for that crazy showdown


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> You and @Finshaggy should have a legal debate I'd pull up a front seat chair for that crazy showdown


I will take the anarchist point of view,


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

There is NO degree, nor independent living happening with this young turkey.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You've got degree envy admit it. You are still living in your mom's basement and getting paid to troll.
> 
> https://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/israeli-students-get-2000-spread-state-propaganda-facebook


There is nothing to envy about you. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. So far, there is no evidence of your credentials. Pics or you're full of shit.



evergreengardener said:


> You and @Finshaggy should have a legal debate I'd pull up a front seat chair for that crazy showdown


Fin would school this fool.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There is NO degree, nor independent living happening with this young turkey.


I bet if you expand his profile pic you'll see him on his knees mouth wide open


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> You and @Finshaggy should have a legal debate I'd pull up a front seat chair for that crazy showdown


Finshaggy for a first round knockout


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> There is nothing envious about you. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. So far, there is no evidence of your credentials. Pics or you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Fin would school this fool.


Oh for sure and I'd have best seat in house to watch the show


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> I bet if you expand his profile pic you'll see him on his knees mouth wide open


He wishes.

The only way he gets a mouthful is if he faps upside down.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There is NO degree, nor independent living happening with this young turkey.


Im over 40 years old


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Oh for sure and I'd have best seat in house to watch the show


You can be the ref.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> There is nothing to envy about you. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. So far, there is no evidence of your credentials. Pics or you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Fin would school this fool.


Having a 4 year degree is not an extraordinary claim these days. Get real. I will no be posting my degree on a pot site.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Im over 40 years old


And still live with mommy and can't comprehend 8th grade science


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Having a 4 year degree is not an extraordinary claim these days. Get real. I will no be posting my degree on a pot site.


Redact your name off it.

Get real, you don't have a law degree. Do you think you have anyone convinced? Everyone here thinks you're a moron. Post the degree and prove us all wrong.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You can be the ref.


Oh no its a no rules first blood kinda debate


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Having a 4 year degree is not an extraordinary claim these days. Get real. I will no be posting my degree on a pot site.


 Where'd you get your law degree in a 4 year program? Seems fishy to me


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> And still live with mommy and can't comprehend 8th grade science


it is not science, they never do experiments to prove a ball earth!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Where'd you get your law degree in a 4 year program? Seems fishy to me


I only have the bachelors not the Masters.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I only have the bachelors not the Masters.


Hahahaha

Pics or GTFO


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

I said I had a degree not that I was a lawyer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Having a 4 year degree is not an extraordinary claim these days. Get real. I will no be posting my degree on a pot site.


because you don't fucking have one...



Mellowman2112 said:


> Im over 40 years old



and still stupid as fuck, unliked, unwanted...and soon to be ban hammered. 

I hear your boyfriend is a Jew. I'll bet that fries your little brain.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I said I had a degree not that I was a lawyer.


You say a lot of stupid shit.

Show us your degree, fool.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I only have the bachelors not the Masters.


You have to get a bachelor's degree before your even allowed into law school which takes 3 years to complete after the Bachelor degree


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm bored with this thread yet again. Gonna take another 2 month break. See were we're at at page 500


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> because you don't fucking have one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way, I like uncircumcised meat.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Dumber than toast


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I'm bored with this thread yet again. Gonna take another 2 month break. See were we're at at page 500


Before ya go please explain why a compass works in the southern hemisphere if there are two magnetic poles. Thanks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No way, I like uncircumcised meat.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No way, I like uncircumcised meat.


Totally gay


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

IF you cant defeat the message, then smear the messenger.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Totally gay


Yes, I love cock.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IF you cant defeat the message, then smear the messenger.


The messenger is a fucking idiot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I love cock.


pics or you are a liar...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The messenger is a fucking idiot.


Helen Keller would make a better messenger


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I love cock.


Have you caught Aids yet or is that just government conspiracy in your book to


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> pics or you are a liar...


hahaha trying to get me banned again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Helen Keller would make a better messenger


Hellen keller just like that talking head Steven Hawking is a fairy tale.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> hahaha trying to get me banned again.


You can't get 'banned again' idiot..


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IF you cant defeat the message, then smear the messenger.


Man you should be on trumps campaign committee


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Have you caught Aids yet or is that just government conspiracy in your book to


I use protection but if it exists it is probably manmade.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can't get 'banned again' idiot..


Im sure if I showed another pic of the poor Palestinian dead babies I would never be able to log in again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Man you should be on trumps campaign committee


He is just another Rothschild tool.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

@mr sunshine thanks for the love man where u been still sitting sideline with goodson?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Helen Keller would make a better messenger


Don't leave man. even though we disagree you are wanted here.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, I love cock.


god is looking for you...you better start praying fucker.

Hey...what religion was your pal Jeeesus?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nobody has yet to answer my question, if we are on a ball, and someone on the equator whips out his compass, is it not pointing off into outer space?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Hard to imagine how deep rooted the psychosis really is. And it's not just one thing like flat earth. You're all over the insanity thing. Many insane disciplines.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3747735


The Zika virus is made up bs to get people not to have kids.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Hard to imagine how deep rooted the psychosis really is. And it's not just one thing like flat earth. You're all over the insanity thing. Many insane disciplines.


“When a great genius appears in the world you may know him by this sign; that the dunces are all in confederacy against him."

-Swift


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Hard to imagine how deep rooted the psychosis really is. And it's not just one thing like flat earth. You're all over the insanity thing. Many insane disciplines.


“No great mind has ever existed without a touch of madness.” 
― Aristotle


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Don't leave man. even though we disagree you are wanted here.


If you'll cut out the racist shit maybe I will. It's gonna take some time for you to regain my respect.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> god is looking for you...you better start praying fucker.
> 
> Hey...what religion was your pal Jeeesus?
> 
> View attachment 3747727


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> “When a great genius appears in the world you may know him by this sign; that the dunces are all in confederacy against him."
> 
> -Swift


You're one of the dunces in that scenario, dunce.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 3747739


.. and probably circumcised.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nobody has yet to answer my question, if we are on a ball, and someone on the equator whips out his compass, is it not pointing off into outer space?


The N of the magnet would point to magnetic north. If you were in the antarctic, the negative end of the needle would face this southern pole.

No mystery unless you're an idiot.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> god is looking for you...you better start praying fucker.
> 
> Hey...what religion was your pal Jeeesus?
> 
> View attachment 3747727


Lets not bring Jesus into this pliese  he's my friend to


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Hard to imagine how deep rooted the psychosis really is. And it's not just one thing like flat earth. You're all over the insanity thing. Many insane disciplines.


''I used to think 'King Lear' was an analysis of insanity, but I don't really think it is. When Lear is supposed to be at his most insane, he is actually understanding the world for the first time. '' -Ian


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Looking at the growing breadth of his insanity... jesus christ, man. His stupidity can't be contained by a single thread


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> @mr sunshine thanks for the love man where u been still sitting sideline with goodson?


Yeah, They got me bro, Im back though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lets not bring Jesus into this pliese  he's my friend to


But if he hates all Jews...he needs to answer!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, They got me bro, Im back though.


Good to know man how much time we got till Gary come back around like a week?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Good to know man how much time we got till Gary come back around like a week?


Aug. 15 I think...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But if he hates all Jews...he needs to answer!


God said to Abraham" I will bless those that bless you and curse those that curse you" so he'll have to answer to God himself


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If you'll cut out the racist shit maybe I will. It's gonna take some time for you to regain my respect.


Ok, I'll save it for the holohoax thread. Deal.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Aug. 15 I think...


What happened did UB get him suspended also?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Good to know man how much time we got till Gary come back around like a week?


Well, garys slow as fuck and hes on turtle mode, so its not looking good. 










Na he should be back soon.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What happened did UB get him suspended also?


Why you always talking about uncle buck for? You want to suck his dick all hard or what?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What happened did UB get him suspended also?


 Crocodile Stunter reported your dick pic asshole. Do you even read this thread?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> The N of the magnet would point to magnetic north. If you were in the antarctic, the negative end of the needle would face this southern pole.
> 
> No mystery unless you're an idiot.


If the user is on the equator the needle is actually pointing off into ''outer space''.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Well, garys slow as fuck and hes on turtle mode, so its not looking good.
> 
> Na he should be back soon.


So what is turtle mode exactly ?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Crocodile Stunter reported your dick pic asshole. Do you even read this thread?


It was the sock puppet of UB dingaling.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok, I'll save it for the holohoax thread. Deal.


Believing the holocaust doesn't exist and being a racist are to separate things. You need a change of heart before I change my opinion of you. Nazis are absolute evil


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It was the sock puppet of UB dingaling.


How is your Jewish boyfriend? You guys are into S&M, right?

You the bottom (wild guess)?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If the user is on the equator the needle is actually pointing off into ''outer space''.


It's a fucking magnet. A magnet. There is no mystery. It points to the pole. One end points to the well documented and understood N magnetic pole.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So what is turtle mode exactly ?


When they put you on turtle mode you just can't use the site properly, nothing loads literally takes minutes just to like a post. it discourages members from using the site for a while. takes a month for everything to speed up again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> It's a fucking magnet. A magnet. There is no mystery. It points to the pole. One end points to the well documented and understood N magnetic pole.


So if the user is below the equator the equator the magnet would make the needle point to the southern magnetic pole right? We dont see this happening.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Believing the holocaust doesn't exist and being a racist are to separate things. You need a change of heart before I change my opinion of you. Nazis are absolute evil


Because Jewish owned Hollywood told you so. right got it.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Because Jewish owned Hollywood told you so. right got it.


Because you told us you're an educated man with no supporting evidence. Right, got it.

Do you Grindr, bro?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2016)

I should be back some time this week I think?? Being a slow poke sucks ass, but I'll tell you what, mellowmans mom sure loved it when I gave her the "slow poke"


She did have a bit of a flat ass... maybe thats where his obsession with flat things came from?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I should be back some time this week I think?? Being a slow poke sucks ass, but I'll tell you what, mellowmans mom sure loved it when I gave her the "slow poke"
> 
> 
> She did have a bit of a flat ass... maybe thats where his obsession with flat things came from?


Good to hear from you man lol yeah I think you were got on Jul 7th so you should be back on sunday?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> God said to Abraham" I will bless those that bless you and curse those that curse you" so he'll have to answer to God himself


So long as they don't murder his son when he comes to visit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2016)

Evergreen I think you are right. I only know by when the pm was sent and it really takes forever to open pm's on turtle.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Evergreen I think you are right. I only know by when the pm was sent and it really takes forever to open pm's on turtle.


Well the thread was deleted on the 7th and that's when I got your pm saying you were turtled so that should be your return date


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How is your Jewish boyfriend? You guys are into S&M, right?
> 
> You the bottom (wild guess)?


Don't you even read this thread? What part of I like uncircum cock don't you understand?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Evergreen I think you are right. I only know by when the pm was sent and it really takes forever to open pm's on turtle.


You made some good points right before I got turtled, almost had me believing in the round ball myth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Don't you even read this thread? What part of I like uncircum cock don't you understand?


You have a gay Jewish boyfriend.

It's now a known fact. UB proved it to me.

Buurrrrn fucker!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

You're mentally turtled. That's as good a description as I've heard yet


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Don't you even read this thread? What part of I like uncircum cock don't you understand?


You realize Nazis hated homosexuals almost as much as the Jews right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're mentally turtled. That's as good a description as I've heard yet


Who won the race, the turtle or the hare?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're mentally turtled. That's as good a description as I've heard yet


A turtle with down syndrome


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You realize Nazis hated homosexuals almost as much as the Jews right?


Yes I do, I have come to believe that any form of government is evil, including the Nazi's.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am not making the outlandish claim that we are spinning around the sun at 67000 miles per hour while the sun hurls through the universe at 670000 miles per hour, and our universe is moving at 3 million miles per hour. meanwhile not a drop of water sloshes out of our oceans while we spin at 1015 miles per hour at the equator!! The burden of proof definately is not on me. So please provide some proof of the THEORY of gravity. Please show one photo of the earth from space. The outlandish claim that there is a 770 mile high curve of water between Los Angeles and Hawaii, when we all know water always seeks it's level. That somehow this massive mountain of water stays attached to a spinning globe by this mysterious unproven thing called gravity that would smush us all if it were strong enough to hold oceans in place under those conditions.


If the earth was to suddenly stop spinning we would be fucked as everything you have pointed out would occur.. but because of angular momentum everything remains constant. 

What causes asteroids to be attackted to earth? So children can make wishes? Maybe, but more realisticly gravity is emposing a force on an that object. If you want to try an experiment go to your roof and step off. Its gravity that pulls you to the ground. Or maybe pulls the ground to you (trying to explain this in a way your flat brain may understand)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If the earth was to suddenly stop spinning we would be fucked as everything you have pointed out would occur.. but because of angular momentum everything remains constant.
> 
> What causes asteroids to be attackted to earth? So children can make wishes? Maybe, but more realisticly gravity is emposing a force on an that object. If you want to try an experiment go to your roof and step off. Its gravity that pulls you to the ground. Or maybe pulls the ground to you (trying to explain this in a way your flat brain may understand)


I would fall because I am heavier than air, gravity has nothing to do with it, it is a made up construct so they could get people to believe there are people living upside down in Australia. Now please provide a photograph of earth from space, it should be easy as we have sent dozens of craft into deep space.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am not making the outlandish claim that we are spinning around the sun at 67000 miles per hour while the sun hurls through the universe at 670000 miles per hour, and our universe is moving at 3 million miles per hour. meanwhile not a drop of water sloshes out of our oceans while we spin at 1015 miles per hour at the equator!! The burden of proof definately is not on me. So please provide some proof of the THEORY of gravity. Please show one photo of the earth from space. The outlandish claim that there is a 770 mile high curve of water between Los Angeles and Hawaii, when we all know water always seeks it's level. That somehow this massive mountain of water stays attached to a spinning globe by this mysterious unproven thing called gravity that would smush us all if it were strong enough to hold oceans in place under those conditions.


Also think of water as its individual molocules that it is, gravity holds each one of them individually in place i.e why it seeks level. Similarly the reason why there is so much pressure a mile down is the weight of these molocules as a sum above. Note I said weight not mass. 

To be honest if you would rather waste time in your life thinking about these moot ideas more power to you. I'll be using my mind to advance society and therefore myself. A high tide raises all ships, you reak of low.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I would fall because I am heavier than air, gravity has nothing to do with it, it is a made up construct so they could get people to believe there are people living upside down in Australia. Now please provide a photograph of earth from space, it should be easy as we have sent dozens of craft into deep space.








Photos of Earth from outer space, as requested, in a YouTube video, as "proof".


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

There is no "proof" that hasn't been presented already.

Imagine he has cancer. Showing him a pic of the earth doesn't change the fact that he's hopelessly sick. Presenting facts is as useless as countering his stupidity. There's an ever-present wellspring of idiocy he can draw from. 

His stupidity is his super power. He's fucking StoopidMan


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Try again they a


a senile fungus said:


> Photos of Earth from outer space, as requested, in a YouTube video, as "proof".


try again they aren't showing up.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Try again they a
> 
> 
> try again they aren't showing up.


Nice CGI, got anything real?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If the earth was to suddenly stop spinning we would be fucked as everything you have pointed out would occur.. but because of angular momentum everything remains constant.
> 
> What causes asteroids to be attackted to earth? So children can make wishes? Maybe, but more realisticly gravity is emposing a force on an that object. If you want to try an experiment go to your roof and step off. Its gravity that pulls you to the ground. Or maybe pulls the ground to you (trying to explain this in a way your flat brain may understand)


I think asteroids are a piece of ice breaking off the dome and plunging down to the flat earth plane.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

I made the mistake of countering his horseshit with data. Didn't matter at all. Again, facts and truth are meaningless with the numb of mind


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think asteroids are a piece of ice breaking off the dome and plunging down to the flat earth plane.


You're a special kind of stupid.

p.s. You should've picked another fictional academic discipline. Something more believable, like Theatrical Studies. Law though... 

Show me evidence of your Law Degree and I'll apologize, concede that the Earth is flat and leave this site forever.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

g


Mellowman2112 said:


> The air is made up of atoms right? Molecules. Add enough of them together and they block your ability to see. You know the air contains humidity. If you watch the weather reports they always say the percentage of humidity in the air. The more humidity in the air the less far you will be able to see. It's like if you hold one clear plastic bag up to you eyes you can see through it but hold enough of them up and you wont be able to see through it.


yeah but it's on a dry day and I'm packing Hubble


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Angular momentum. You can google it for a pic maybe a friend of yours will understand and explain to you.


Damn that tricky math, spoils a good flat earth theory


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

A special kinda super-stoopid


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> A special kinda super-stoopid


I don't think even DMT could save this dude lol


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Hate to say it, but you might be right


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Hate to say it, but you might be right


Or maybe it could. Who knows.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

It might help me better deal with his deluded ignorance, maybe. That has a better chance of success.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Or maybe it could. Who knows.


Naw...

try 5 drops of liquid 25...


per hour.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Naw...
> 
> try 5 drops of liquid 25...
> 
> ...


Probly turn him into a perms fry walking around thinking he's a glass of orange juice"Don't touch me I'll spill" I've seen it before.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I don't think even DMT could save this dude lol


DMT is psychoactive it will make him more like he is with firmer beliefs as he has seen it, lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

It de


zeddd said:


> DMT is psychoactive it will make him more like he is with firmer beliefs as he has seen it, lol


It depends. I doubt the Entities would put up with his bull shit. DMT entities usually have zero tolerance for bullshit and hatefull personalities. They'd probly probly give a good beating. I've heard stories.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think asteroids are a piece of ice breaking off the dome and plunging down to the flat earth plane.


Everything you say some shit like this I picture you having arguments with yourself like


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> g
> 
> yeah but it's on a dry day and I'm packing Hubble


you are still going to have the gas called air blocking your vision progressively.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Everything you say some shit like this I picture you having arguments with yourself like View attachment 3747873


i just imagine him wearing a tin foil suit floating around his room with no gravity smoking meth


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It de
> It depends. I doubt the Entities would put up with his bull shit. DMT entities usually have zero tolerance for bullshit and hatefull personalities. They'd probly probly give a good beating. I've heard stories.


Yeah the higher self can bitch whip you


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i just imagine him wearing a tin foil suit floating around his room with no gravity smoking meth


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

@tanger @evergr @drowning @zedd @rro

Your tax dollars at work, committing fraud since 1954


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 3747883



lol


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I made the mistake of countering his horseshit with data. Didn't matter at all. Again, facts and truth are meaningless with the numb of mind



Angular momentum conserves energy it does not add extra energy, therefore it does not add the extra speed needed to justify Baumgartner's landing spot.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Angular momentum conserves energy it does not add extra energy, therefore it does not add the extra speed needed to justify Baumgartner's landing spot.


Crazy that you aren't willing to show a pic of your degree to get someone on your side. I'd be a believer and promise to convert others to our way of thinking.

You always ask for proof of things, usually in the form of pics. I'm simply following your lead. Prove you have a Law Degree by posting a pic of it with your name obscured. Don't worry about people finding out who you are, UB already knows where you live.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Crazy that you aren't willing to show a pic of your degree to get someone on your side. I'd be a believer and promise to convert others to our way of thinking.
> 
> You always ask for proof of things, usually in the form of pics. I'm simply following your lead. Prove you have a Law Degree by posting a pic of it with your name obscured. Don't worry about people finding out who you are, UB already knows where you live.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Crazy that you aren't willing to show a pic of your degree to get someone on your side. I'd be a believer and promise to convert others to our way of thinking.
> 
> You always ask for proof of things, usually in the form of pics. I'm simply following your lead. Prove you have a Law Degree by posting a pic of it with your name obscured. Don't worry about people finding out who you are, UB already knows where you live.


AND...that your boyfriend is a Jew.

So you love Jews then...?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> AND...that your boyfriend is a Jew.
> 
> So you love Jews then...?


The plot thickens.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Crazy that you aren't willing to show a pic of your degree to get someone on your side. I'd be a believer and promise to convert others to our way of thinking.
> 
> You always ask for proof of things, usually in the form of pics. I'm simply following your lead. Prove you have a Law Degree by posting a pic of it with your name obscured. Don't worry about people finding out who you are, UB already knows where you live.


I don't care whether you believe I have one or not. Base your judgement on the strength of my arguments not whether I was subjected to further indoctrination by the system.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> The plot thickens.



lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> AND...that your boyfriend is a Jew.
> 
> So you love Jews then...?


The inner turmoil he faces every time he fellates his Jewish boyfriend.. Most probably followed by an extended session of self-flagellation and crying.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> The inner turmoil he faces every time he fellates his Jewish boyfriend.. Most probably followed by an extended session of self-flagellation and crying.


O mea culpa, o mia maxima culpa, hahahaha


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Damn that tricky math, spoils a good flat earth theory


Angular momentum conserves energy it cannot add extra energy needed to justify Rrog's argument.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

He's out for a while it seems. Either he's mowing mom's lawn like she's been asking or he's working ... Nah, prolly the lawn.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Angular momentum conserves energy it cannot add extra energy needed to justify Rrog's argument.


Bullshit. You just stated this and say it is so. It is NOT so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Does anybody want to explain this or shall I?

s or shall I 

?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> O mea culpa, o mia maxima culpa, hahahaha


How can you blow your Jewish boyfriend and then hate his heritage?

That's just plain fucked up. You don't think he's a nice guy or WTF?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I don't care whether you believe I have one or not. Base your judgement on the strength of my arguments not whether I was subjected to further indoctrination by the system.


I didn't prompt you to bring your academic credentials into this discussion, you offered them up all on your own in a transparent attempt to give your opinions on Physics more credence. When asked for proof of your claim, you tell me to disregard your academic credentials.

You fucked up by lying in the first place. Admit it openly, repent, and we can move on.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Bullshit. You just stated this and say it is so. It is NOT so.


Say it aint so Joe, say it aint so.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I didn't prompt you to bring your academic credentials into this discussion, you offered them up all on your own in a transparent attempt to give your opinions on Physics more credence. When asked for proof of your claim, you tell me to disregard your academic credentials.
> 
> You fucked up by lying in the first place. Admit it openly, repent, and we can move on.


The study of law does not mean shit when discussing scientific matters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Say it aint so Joe, say it aint so.


Don't bring Joe DiMaggio into this. He'd hit you over the head with a bat...


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The study of law does not mean shit when discussing scientific matters.


No shit. Then why announce, unprompted, that you have a degree in Law? It's as relevant to this discussion as you telling us you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Please explain this bendy door on the ISS, your tax dollars at work. Airlock made of plastic lol.

Stupid Goys.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please explain this bendy door on the ISS, your tax dollars at work. Airlock made of plastic lol.
> 
> Stupid Goys.


Please explain why you didn't finish school.

Do you hate yourself for being a dropout? Do you hate yourself for loving the warm embrace of your Jewish boyfriend?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Here is China's mooon landing vid, if you fall for these b movie techniques you deserve what is coming.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please explain this bendy door on the ISS, your tax dollars at work. Airlock made of plastic lol.
> 
> Stupid Goys.


You're going to wind up in prison with no cock.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're going to wind up in prison with no cock.
> 
> View attachment 3747926


I see you are a gung ho citizen, just peachy with indefinite detention of American Citizen with no charges, no lawyer, and no due process of law. If anybody questions the lies I guess they should be arrested and disappeared huh?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see you are a gung ho citizen, just peachy with indefinite detention of American Citizen with no charges, no lawyer, and no due process of law. If anybody questions the lies I guess they should be arrested and disappeared huh?


We're lawyered up. Does it upset you that Fin knows more about the legal system than you do?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> We're lawyered up. Does it upset you that Fin knows more about the legal system than you do?


I don't know the guy and could give a shit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see you are a gung ho citizen, just peachy with indefinite detention of American Citizen with no charges, no lawyer, and no due process of law. If anybody questions the lies I guess they should be arrested and disappeared huh?


why did you hide the fact that your boyfriend is a Jew?

answer the question.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The study of law does not mean shit when discussing scientific matters.


On your end, even _science_ doesn't mean shit when discussing scientific matters. You're so ignorant that you couldn't/can't even understand what scientific theory is. That's 3rd grade shit. Stop asking for proof of this and that, everyone knows that when it is presented you will be disingenuous and say that it's bullshit. How is it possible to learn when one calls BS on every fact presented? This thread has nothing to do with flat Earth, it is now simply a freak show of members stopping in to poke fun at you and shake their heads. This is the world's longest game of kick the retard, and you love it because it is the most attention that you ever get, online or irl. That time in exile must have been hell for you. It doesn't seem like you have any value at all beyond that. I do want to thank you for being the official RIU pinata, except each time we bust you open, it's not candy but only more shit that spills out. Amazing...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> On your end, science doesn't mean shit when discussing scientific matters. You're so ignorant that you couldn't/can't even understand what scientific theory is. That's 3rd grade shit. Stop asking for proof of this and that, everyone knows that when it is presented you will be disingenuous and say that it's bullshit. How is it possible to learn when one calls BS on every fact presented? This thread has nothing to do with flat Earth, it is now simply a freak show of members stopping in to poke fun at you and shake their heads. This is the world's longest game of kick the retard, and you love it because it is the most attention that you ever get, online or irl. That time in exile must have been hell for you. It doesn't seem like you have any value at all beyond that. I do want to thank you for being the official RIU pinata, except each time we bust you open, it's not candy but only more shit that spills out. Amazing...


Can you offer an explanation for this photo?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Here a picture of bigfoot he's real to huh


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Btw, just to let the newcomers know, the reason MM gives for this massively impossible conspiracy of round Earth is so that our leaders can deny the xian god. He's is a fundie xian, which is why he MUST believe what he does. Just wanted to let you know the level of delusion and desperation you're witnessing. Long live the worst thread ever...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can you offer an explanation for this photo?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747941


Wouldn't do any good, Pinata. In your case, nothing ever will...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> On your end, science doesn't mean shit when discussing scientific matters. You're so ignorant that you couldn't/can't even understand what scientific theory is. That's 3rd grade shit. Stop asking for proof of this and that, everyone knows that when it is presented you will be disingenuous and say that it's bullshit. How is it possible to learn when one calls BS on every fact presented? This thread has nothing to do with flat Earth, it is now simply a freak show of members stopping in to poke fun at you and shake their heads. This is the world's longest game of kick the retard, and you love it because it is the most attention that you ever get, online or irl. That time in exile must have been hell for you. It doesn't seem like you have any value at all beyond that. I do want to thank you for being the official RIU pinata, except each time we bust you open, it's not candy but only more shit that spills out. Amazing...


I am not getting answers here. Please explain the reason I can see through this astronaut on the moon?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You said you see a rounded horizon, if the horizon was rounded the clouds would be rounded to conform to it, to conform to the ball. There are not as we see in the photo.


HAHAHA really? I mean I get your (very basic) logic... but it's funny too...

I'm curious, Is the sky dome on this flat earth a flat parallel sheet too, or a dome, or a box (or a pyramid ) and how it's situated... like... i picture a dome.. so it would be like a dinner tray, a platter with the dome hitting the edge all around to seal everything in.... but if that were true, then if I went to the edge of the lat circle I could walk through the "sky" and out into space.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Btw, just to let the newcomers know, the reason MM gives for this massively impossible conspiracy of round Earth is so that our leaders can deny the xian god. He's is a fundie xian, which is why he MUST believe what he does. Just wanted to let you know the level of delusion and desperation you're witnessing. Long live the worst thread ever...


IT upsets you when your world view is crushed by contradicting evidence I understand. I forgive you. Jesus loves you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am not getting answers here. Please explain the reason I can see through this astronaut on the moon?


Wouldn't do any good, Pinata. In your case, nothing ever will...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HAHAHA really? I mean I get your (very basic) logic... but it's funny too...
> 
> I'm curious, Is the sky dome on this flat earth a flat parallel sheet too, or a dome, or a box (or a pyramid ) and how it's situated... like... i picture a dome.. so it would be like a dinner tray, a platter with the dome hitting the edge all around to seal everything in.... but if that were true, then if I went to the edge of the lat circle I could walk through the "sky" and out into space.



Try getting past the rim of Antarctica first. Not easily done at 150 below zero.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT upsets you when your world view is crushed by contradicting evidence I understand. I forgive you. Jesus loves you.


YouTube videos don't amount to evidence


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Wouldn't do any good, Pinata. In your case, nothing ever will...


I am sure there are others here on the thread that would like answers to the see through astronauts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT upsets you when your world view is crushed by contradicting evidence I understand. I forgive you. Jesus loves you.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Try getting past the rim of Antarctica first. Not easily done at 150 below zero.


But if the world were flat there would be more than one edge wouldn't there not just 1 edge in Antartica


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> YouTube videos don't amount to evidence


That is official nasa footage, that just happens to have been posted to youtube. What you are saying is that if a normal person can have access to the footage then it is no longer valid evidence? Police state much?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> But if the world were flat there would be more than one edge wouldn't there not just 1 edge in Antartica


Antartica is the outer edge of the circle of the earth.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That is official nasa footage, that just happens to have been posted to youtube. What you are saying is that if a normal person can have access to the footage then it is no longer valid evidence? Police state much?


Yet you are so quick to not acknowledge the nasa videos and pictures of our round earth


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

There has been not a shred of credible evidence. Only 1000 year old maps and videos from similarly afflicted whack jobs making equally stupid YouTube videos in their mom's basement. Cellar dwelling, pale skinned and unemployable


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yet you are so quick to not acknowledge the nasa videos and pictures of our round earth


The moon landings are real footage of the inside of a movie set, the other images they have presented are mostly cgi and paintings. Look at them closely with that possibility in mind and see what you think.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Buffoon


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There has been not a shred of credible evidence. Only 1000 year old maps and videos from similarly afflicted whack jobs making equally stupid YouTube videos in their mom's basement. Cellar dwelling, pale skinned and unemployable


You have seen Chicago from across lake Michigan at 60 miles away. How can you say that is not credible evidence when you know the city should be entirely hidden by the curve of the earth? Quite deluding yourself. It is TOTAL PROOF of a flat earth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


I think he's living proof that mainliner fucked vro


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yet you are so quick to not acknowledge the nasa videos and pictures of our round earth



Please explain why bubbles keep floating up in this spacewalk, and the guy poking his unsuited face out of the airlock at 2 minutes in.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Please explain why you are soooo completely out of touch. There's like one other troglodyte here that likes your pablum, but otherwise everyone's on your shit, just like in the real world. Face it, you can't fit into society.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

The average person these days described below.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Please explain why you are soooo completely out of touch. There's like one other troglodyte here that likes your pablum, but otherwise everyone's on your shit, just like in the real world. Face it, you can't fit into society.


The better question is why so much hate for someone that espouses a different viewpoint?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

...wait is this not a joke or you know... sort of "what if?" thought experiment... someone is really serious about this being a fact?

...

THAT'S F*N HILARIOUS!!! 

I'm out


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You have seen Chicago from across lake Michigan at 60 miles away. How can you say that is not credible evidence when you know the city should be entirely hidden by the curve of the earth? Quite deluding yourself. It is TOTAL PROOF of a flat earth.



That's been explained by atmospheric refraction, over and over.

I showed you mathematical proof that your flat earth would collapse due to the infinite gravity of an infinite plain. (Physics bitch).

We could use Pythagorea's theorem to refute your point yet again and again. (Geometry bitch).

@tyler.durden it's not even fun anymore, not even the thought experiments...


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The better question is why so much hate for someone that espouses a different viewpoint?


Because you're an idiot. That's different than having an opinion on a chair color. You deny the chair even exists, idiot


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> That's been explained by atmospheric refraction, over and over.
> 
> I showed you mathematical proof that your flat earth would collapse due to the infinite gravity of an infinite plain. (Physics bitch).
> 
> ...


Sorry to break it to you but if the world is flat gravity does not exist. So the point you are trying to make is moot. Pythag. equation puts the sun at 4025 miles just fine on a flat earth.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Because you're an idiot. That's different than having an opinion on a chair color. You deny the chair even exists, idiot


The king thought he had clothes on, it turned out the emperor had no clothes on.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> That's been explained by atmospheric refraction, over and over.
> 
> I showed you mathematical proof that your flat earth would collapse due to the infinite gravity of an infinite plain. (Physics bitch).
> 
> ...


So what about being able to see Kauai from OAHU? I can go on and on there are hundreds of such examples.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry to break it to you but if the world is flat gravity does not exist. So the point you are trying to make is moot. Pythag. equation puts the sun at 4025 miles just fine on a flat earth.


im not watching that.. she doesnt have nice tits and i am already guessing she doesnt show em


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

You fool. Listen to yourself. A total complete ignoramus summarily stating gravity does not exist. What ego from an idiot. 

Nice how the internet lets you be completely yourself AND stay defiant. You've found that doesn't work so well in the real world


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So what about being able to see Kauai from OAHU? I can go on and on there are hundreds of such examples.


No you cannot, as they're all bullshit. You stating them as anything else is groovy and all. Doesn't make it fact, junior. See that difference between reality and you?

Even your ridiculous monkey thought-jerk experiment is more bullshit from you. It's all just waves and waves of complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Before ya go please explain why a compass works south of the equator if there are two magnetic poles on our earth. Thanks.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You fool. Listen to yourself. A total complete ignoramus summarily stating gravity does not exist. What ego from an idiot.
> 
> Nice how the internet lets you be completely yourself AND stay defiant. You've found that doesn't work so well in the real world


Sure it does if you are self employed.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Before ya go please explain why a compass works south of the equator if there are two magnetic poles on our earth. Thanks.


One is positive, one is negative as explained earlier, and will likely be explained hundreds of more times before jehova sees fit to end our pain by smiting you flat.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> No you cannot, as they're all bullshit. You stating them as anything else is groovy and all. Doesn't make it fact, junior. See that difference between reality and you?
> 
> Even your ridiculous monkey thought-jerk experiment is more bullshit from you. It's all just waves and waves of complete and utter nonsense.


The monkeys are a true scientific experiment and sums things up quite nicely imo.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Before ya go please explain why a compass works south of the equator if there are two magnetic poles on our earth. Thanks.


you do have an understanding of magnets right? probably not. maybe look into the poles before you get into this. you got positive and negative and jewish. you know nothing of the north and south pole. but i know you love jewish pole


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The monkeys are a true scientific experiment and sums things up quite nicely imo.



Please provide a date of this test, location, university, anything. Or offer an explanation for all of the Hoax and mythbusting articles on this very subject


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you do have an understanding of magnets right? probably not. maybe look into the poles before you get into this. you got positive and negative and jewish. you know nothing of the north and south pole. but i know you love jewish pole


So if someone is on the equator and they pull out their compass, the needle is actually pointing off into space right?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry to break it to you but if the world is flat gravity does not exist. So the point you are trying to make is moot. Pythag. equation puts the sun at 4025 miles just fine on a flat earth.



I didn't even watch your video proof. That 4025miles is actually an estimate (within 1%) of the earth's spherical radius.

Math, it works...


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So if someone is on the equator and they pull out their compass, the needle is actually pointing off into space right?


Un-fucking-believable. Never-ending wellspring of caca


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Before ya go please explain why a compass works south of the equator if there are two magnetic poles on our earth. Thanks.


Because there is polarity in magnets, a negative and positive end. Just like our planet, the North pole is currently positive, and the South pole is negative. This is all due to the churning molten iron core in the center of our Earth. interestingly, every half billion years or so, the polarity of our magnetic poles reverse. The south pole becomes positively charged, and our current compasses would then point South. I'm sending you an invoice for my time and knowledge. Tell your mom to send your allowance directly to me...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So if someone is on the equator and they pull out their compass, the needle is actually pointing off into space right?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I can go on and on there are hundreds of such examples.



The irony is that you don't believe in gravity, and you are totally the densest object in your own universe.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Still waiting for someone to explain the unsuited guy at 2 minutes into this spacewalk.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Who gives a shit what you're waiting on? You don't ever bring science back into this when your bullshit is called the fuck out. Then you move along to another little snippet of bullshit taken out of context.

And there's no unsuited guy. Another example of how you throw complete made-up bullshit out there. You suck


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> The irony is that you don't believe in gravity, and you are totally the densest object in your own universe.


Lmao. +rep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> The irony is that you don't believe in gravity, and you are totally the densest object in your own universe.


In that universe, only bullshit has mass. That's why he seems to attract it exclusively...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Who gives a shit what you're waiting on? You don't ever bring science back into this when your bullshit is called the fuck out. Then you move along to another little snippet of bullshit taken out of context.
> 
> And there's no unsuited guy. Another example of how you throw complete made-up bullshit out there. You suck


obviously you did not watch the video, he peeks his head up at 2 minutes in.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

No he does not. He does not. Sorry dude. You are trying to fit that square peg into a round hole again. Sorry man. 

Once again, your shit is bullshit. You better have an unending supply, because these are all lame and proven bullshit several times over.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> No he does not. He does not. Sorry dude. You are trying to fit that square peg into a round hole again. Sorry man.
> 
> Once again, your shit is bullshit. You better have an unending supply, because these are all lame and proven bullshit several times over.


you are probably trying to watch it from a phone, try it on a laptop.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

if you were my kid I'd hang myself. As a parent, I would blame myself all day, every day for how poor a human you became. Jeses christ


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

IT is right in front of your eyes wake up people. Please.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

No it is not in front of our eyes, your eyes, or anyone's eyes. Sorry


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> if you were my kid I'd hang myself. As a parent, I would blame myself all day, every day for how poor a human you became. Jeses christ


Because I don't want to be exterminated by a group of people that have already murdered over 20 million Ucranian and Russian Christians? Or because I am capable of independent thought?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

You have no independent thought. You parrot other idiots. You don't even create your own idiocy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT is right in front of your eyes wake up people. Please.
> 
> View attachment 3748001 View attachment 3748002


You'd have at least a shred of credibility if you would simply acknowledge when a point of yours is refuted, or a question of yours has been answered. Any person with a shred of integrity will do that. You asked about the Earth's poles and compasses, and many members answered you (notice how all the answers were the same. Science, not opinion), the answer apparently satisfied you, but you gave it no mention or credit. How petty. I predict you will ask it again before too long. The fact that you did not have this basic knowledge on magnetism having opposite polarity shows us that you have no idea what you don't know. You actually believe that you are learned, like a bratty toddler, but all of the adults can easily see your major knowledge deficits. You embarrass yourself further with every post. You are unique...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You'd have at least a shred of credibility if you would simply acknowledge when a point of yours is refuted, or a question of yours has been answered. Any person with a shred of integrity will do that. You asked about the Earth's poles and compasses, and many members answered you (notice how all the answers were the same. Science, not opinion), the answer apparently satisfied you, but you gave it no mention or credit. How petty. I predict you will ask it again before too long. The fact that you did not have this basic knowledge on magnetism having opposite polarity shows us that you have no idea what you don't know. You actually believe that you are learned, like a bratty toddler, but all of the adults can easily see your major knowledge deficits. You embarrass yourself further with every post. You are unique...


The osuth pole is positive and the north pole is negative according to wikipidia.for what thats worth. Acknowledged a point for you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Waiting for NASA fan to esplain this Lucy.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ok, ok! Fine! The earth is fucking flat.
> 
> Now can you shut the fuck up and end this retarded thread started by one of the most retarded members of all time?
> 
> Fuckin thanks.


who started this thread?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The osuth pole is positive and the north pole is negative according to wikipidia.for what thats worth. Acknowledged a point for you.


 This was SUPER fast to look at online. Very easy - yet you never did. instead you accepted the most ridiculous possible answer as fact


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The osuth pole is positive and the north pole is negative according to wikipidia.for what thats worth. Acknowledged a point for you.


you really didnt know this? and you were still trying to use a compass as an argument?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

I think that crybaby got me turtled, Sunny Jim.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This was SUPER fast to look at online. Very easy - yet you never did. instead you accepted the most ridiculous possible answer as fact


I am saying wikipidia says this, I am not sure it is true.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The osuth pole is positive and the north pole is negative according to wikipidia.for what thats worth. Acknowledged a point for you.


Got it reversed, thanks for the correction...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> @tanger @evergr @drowning @zedd @rro
> 
> Your tax dollars at work, committing fraud since 1954
> 
> View attachment 3747888 View attachment 3747889



You mean this picture that's on the NASA website where they explain what it is in full and excruciating detail?

You'd know that if you were a "facts" kinda guy. 

You've fully proven that you are not.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2016)

At this point I honestly think this guy is just trolling. 

I refuse to believe anyone is this stoooopid.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3748107
> You mean this picture that's on the NASA website where they explain what it is in full and excruciating detail?
> 
> You'd know that if you were a "facts" kinda guy.
> ...


Langley huh, interesting how they would put NASA next to the CIA headquarters.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gets good at 1:45 into it. There is no way in hell this thing landed on the moon.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Even if you believe the atmosphere rotates in sympathy with the earth, he was in an unpowered balloon. As he rose, the atmosphere would have to speed up to keep up with the spot below him where he took off from, the higher he goes. Yet he landed 12 miles east.
> 
> IF the atmosphere did rotate in sympathy with the earth the clouds would only be moving in one direction by the way, and flight times would be much different as there would be a massive headwinds on Westbound flights.


Drive 75 mph, and toss a penny straight up. Did it smack you in the face?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 2, 2016)

You should study meteorology, and how wind works. Also how pressure works.
Quit acting like you know anything, you know nothing. You repeat bullshit from conspiracy rags. Stop.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Langley huh, interesting how they would put NASA next to the CIA headquarters.


Again, you whine for several posts for NASA to explain your photo, and Bobby Z comes along and gives you exactly what you asked for. No recognition. You presumably asked for the explanation thinking they were up to no good, now that you find otherwise, NASA holds more credibility in your eyes. If not, why the fuck did you ask for the explanation???


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Again, you whine for several posts for NASA to explain your photo, and Bobby Z comes along and gives you exactly what you asked for. No recognition. You presumably asked for the explanation thinking they were up to no good, now that you find otherwise, NASA holds more credibility in your eyes. If not, why the fuck did you ask for the explanation???


Nasa holds no credibility in my eyes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nasa holds no credibility in my eyes.


That's my point exactly. Since no evidence could sway your opinion, why did you ask repeatedly for the explanation?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 2, 2016)

He prefers obscure blogs full of incomplete accusations and allegations.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nasa holds no credibility in my eyes.


Do you believe that anyone here thinks *You* have any credibility?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 3, 2016)

I kinda feel bad for this idiot. 

But I also kinda wanna skull fuck his hollow eye sockets.

What to do, what to do..,,


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

I find the whole concept hilarious, likely just a societal diversion, to differentiate the truly gullible.
*
How do people feel about Japan?*
I recently watched a video of successive photos from a japanese satellite. I can imagine a flat earther going on about how the photoshopping is REALLY well done. *Here's a link to one* LOL

Btw, the video with the bubbles coming off the station is water, the station is not in *zero* gravity, it's in an orbit which equals out most of the pull of the earth's gravity. It doesn't get rid of it. The 'unsuited face' you see is a mass of cables or hose and the knee of a suit, no unhelmeted face there. Try a larger viewscreen?

Boooooogie booogie boogie boogie! I find most flat earthers to be extremely shy on basic physics as well. Certainly doesn't help clarify things for them.

Douglas


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> I find the whole concept hilarious, likely just a societal diversion, to differentiate the truly gullible.
> *
> How do people feel about Japan?*
> I recently watched a video of successive photos from a japanese satellite. I can imagine a flat earther going on about how the photoshopping is REALLY well done. *Here's a link to one* LOL
> ...


Well said, but they're too dense to grasp basic science. They prefer internet idiots over scientists, it's actually sad. I hope this is just a side effect of social media being so prevalent that we just see more of the garbage, and not a sign that there is more garbage present.
Lol boogie boogie cracked me up, scared my dog!


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Well said, but they're too dense to grasp basic science. They prefer internet idiots over scientists, it's actually sad. I hope this is just a side effect of social media being so prevalent that we just see more of the garbage, and not a sign that there is more garbage present.
> Lol boogie boogie cracked me up, scared my dog!


Ty, I'm hoping the same as you. 

Your dog can read? That's AWESOME! lol j/k


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

<quick drop in>

I think I figured it out!!!

These people are posting from Discworld!






Someone must've found a magical Come Pewter.

Maybe it's Hex itself.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Angular momentum conserves energy it cannot add extra energy needed to justify Rrog's argument.


No and no, angular momentum is energy


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> <quick drop in>
> 
> I think I figured it out!!!
> 
> ...


No! It's turtles, turtles, turtles, all the way!
LOL Great find!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

The fucking fact that he can't wrap his head around these VERY simple concepts - he does not want the truth. Clearly.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There is no way in hell this thing landed on the moon.


...says a delusional kid with no education. You post with such bullshit authority.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Gets good at 1:45 into it. There is no way in hell this thing landed on the moon.


Ok, let me get this straight. So they fake the moon-landing. They spent a fortune doing it. The best creative minds are devoted to getting everybody in the world to believe that they went to the moon....

But, they use something that looks like it was made as a grow tent to do it. Clearly, as you say, this thing could not get to the moon. So why would they use it? Why didn't they just make it look more substantial if their goal was to get people to believe?

The answer is, because it _was sufficient to do the job!_ Because they did use it to land on the moon. Whatever your flawed sensory matrix tells you about how sturdy something has to be to do things in space, there are actual factual answers. When the engineers designed this thing, they did not give a fuck about how a tiny group of retards _felt _about how it looked. It just wasn't a consideration. Sorry. It was designed to actually land on the moon.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> ...says a delusional kid with no education. You post with such bullshit authority.


TRUMP!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

Pesky facts


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 3, 2016)

..I don't even know where to start reading. It all looks like putrefied shit.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..I don't even know where to start reading. It all looks like putrefied shit.


Well, for not reading the whole thread, you have a great grasp of it.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 3, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> When the engineers designed this thing, they did not give a fuck about how a tiny group of retards _felt _about how it looked.


This was my favorite part.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The osuth pole is positive and the north pole is negative according to wikipidia.for what thats worth. Acknowledged a point for you.


If you acknowledge a point for that then you acknowledge the existence of poles and therefor a spherical earth.

There is no way you got a degree when you acknowledge Wikipedia as a credible source. Not scholarly in the least bit it's a peer submitted and reviewed source ...


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

The comment about "The world has 2 poles!" was hilarious. Yes. I mean, what kid never got to play with pole magnets as a kid? I guess this one?

Basic physics again. Same reason you see people smashing their faces and asses on facebook, complete lack of an awareness of basic reality. BRAVO!

Douglas
p.s. love a good laugh this early in the morning.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 3, 2016)

Since the *earth* is rotating (see the “Foucault Pendulum” experiment for a definite *proof*, if you are doubtful), the consistent oval-shadow it produces in each and every lunar eclipse proves that the *earth* is not only *round* but *spherical* – absolutely, utterly, beyond a shadow of a doubt not flat


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Still waiting for someone to explain the unsuited guy at 2 minutes into this spacewalk.


Get some glasses and a larger monitor. That's a mass of cables or hoses and then a f'ing KNEE in a spacesuit.

WOW! Talk about forging facts to fit your warped view of the world.

Douglas


----------



## nobodies (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> Get some glasses and a larger monitor. That's a mass of cables or hoses and then a f'ing KNEE in a spacesuit.
> 
> WOW! Talk about forging facts to fit your warped view of the world.
> 
> Douglas


Get a telescope, and look at every single other planet in our solar system. They are all round.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> Get some glasses and a larger monitor. That's a mass of cables or hoses and then a f'ing KNEE in a spacesuit.
> 
> WOW! Talk about forging facts to fit your warped view of the world.
> 
> Douglas


Exactly. JesusHChrist No naked man. Another astronaut in a space suit. Very, very clear. 

All of these guys spout the same horsehit every 10 pages.


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

nobodies said:


> Get a telescope, and look at every single other planet in our solar system. They are all round.


Uh, I've used a 10" scope and* I know they're round*. Saturn looks freaking AWESOME with the naked eye through a scope.  You're thinking of someone else in this thread who lacks awareness of physics. lol

Douglas


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 3, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Since the *earth* is rotating (see the “Foucault Pendulum” experiment for a definite *proof*, if you are doubtful), the consistent oval-shadow it produces in each and every lunar eclipse proves that the *earth* is not only *round* but *spherical* – absolutely, utterly, beyond a shadow of a doubt not flat


No, because the same thing would happen as the moon and sun do not move at the same speeds, the sun on the flat earth model could easily be shining on the moon from 4000 miles up,


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> Uh, I've used a 10" scope and* I know they're round*. Saturn looks freaking AWESOME with the naked eye through a scope.  You're thinking of someone else in this thread who lacks awareness of physics. lol
> 
> Douglas





Unclebaldrick said:


> Ok, let me get this straight. So they fake the moon-landing. They spent a fortune doing it. The best creative minds are devoted to getting everybody in the world to believe that they went to the moon....
> 
> But, they use something that looks like it was made as a grow tent to do it. Clearly, as you say, this thing could not get to the moon. So why would they use it? Why didn't they just make it look more substantial if their goal was to get people to believe?
> 
> The answer is, because it _was sufficient to do the job!_ Because they did use it to land on the moon. Whatever your flawed sensory matrix tells you about how sturdy something has to be to do things in space, there are actual factual answers. When the engineers designed this thing, they did not give a fuck about how a tiny group of retards _felt _about how it looked. It just wasn't a consideration. Sorry. It was designed to actually land on the moon.


There is lots more evidence, look at the horizon 50 feet away. All the missions had the same short short horizon, as if they were in a studio. Look at the rover, no way they packed that thing onto the lander. the batteries alone weighed a ton in those days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey Mellow, did you ever explain why "the powers that be" would dedicate so much effort, obscene amounts of $$$$ and 1000's of years to perpetuate the spherical earth fraud?


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There is lots more evidence, look at the horizon 50 feet away. All the missions had the same short short horizon, as if they were in a studio. Look at the rover, no way they packed that thing onto the lander. the batteries alone weighed a ton in those days.


I have had quite a few people hand me their "Fire" cannabis and I've not been able to choke it down, due to how horrible the quality is. You handing me 'facts' is pretty much the same experience. LOL

You make me believe you're doing this for sport, but I realize you're probably just 12 and on a phone under the covers. (would explain why you believe that's an unsuited face. lol)

Douglas


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> I have had quite a few people hand me their "Fire" cannabis and I've not been able to choke it down, due to how horrible the quality is. You handing me 'facts' is pretty much the same experience. LOL
> 
> You make me believe you're doing this for sport, but I realize you're probably just 12 and on a phone under the covers. (would explain why you believe that's an unsuited face. lol)
> 
> Douglas


You are new here,  he is doing this for sport and it's interspersed with Jew hating and white supremacy screeds. Note the time he came in today and check tonite, you'll see he spends the whole day here


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, because the same thing would happen as the moon and sun do not move at the same speeds, the sun on the flat earth model could easily be shining on the moon from 4000 miles up,View attachment 3748485


Yea in theory it could but it wouldn't cast the curved shadows you see on the moon every night I tried to find the post that shows this but couldn't find it you've been shitted on in this thread for what seems like forever now.....

SERIOUSLY YOU ARE A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHY YOU SHOULD STAY IN SCHOOL AND OFF OF DRUGS UNTIL YOUR ADULT YEARS

EDIT :changed the spelling of should dam touchscreens


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, because the same thing would happen as the moon and sun do not move at the same speeds, the sun on the flat earth model could easily be shining on the moon from 4000 miles up,View attachment 3748485


This is not a correct statement. Once again you state shit



Mellowman2112 said:


> There is lots more evidence, ...


No, there is not a ton of "evidence." Just more pictures that are ALL VERY CLEARLY EXPLAINED


----------



## Douglas.Curtis (Aug 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You are new here,  he is doing this for sport and it's interspersed with Jew hating and white supremacy screeds. Note the time he came in today and check tonite, you'll see he spends the whole day here


I thought as much. New here, yet been on the net since '92  Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## nobodies (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> Uh, I've used a 10" scope and* I know they're round*. Saturn looks freaking AWESOME with the naked eye through a scope.  You're thinking of someone else in this thread who lacks awareness of physics. lol
> 
> Douglas


Yea I didnt mean to quote you, I meant to hit reply.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> The comment about "The world has 2 poles!" was hilarious. Yes. I mean, what kid never got to play with pole magnets as a kid? I guess this one?
> 
> Basic physics again. Same reason you see people smashing their faces and asses on facebook, complete lack of an awareness of basic reality. BRAVO!
> 
> ...


He should have known this, as his dads have two poles...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2016)

Ah jeez, now polack bashing? Mores the pity


----------



## Rrog (Aug 3, 2016)

I just think it's particularly telling that he would use this double pole arguement when it is so cleanly and clearly explained with a 30 second Google

Obviously THEY don't fact- check the stream of BS they share amongst one another. So they review nothing and accept it even though the rest of the planet would argue them

This is statistically just stupid. Even PT Barnum didn't see this kinda dumb coming


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 3, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I just think it's particularly telling that he would use this double pole arguement when it is so cleanly and clearly explained with a 30 second Google
> 
> Obviously THEY don't fact- check the stream of BS they share amongst one another. So they review nothing and accept it even though the rest of the planet would argue them
> 
> This is statistically just stupid. Even PT Barnum didn't see this kinda dumb coming


you consistently amaze me at your involvement in this thread my man
Gotta hand it to ya.
you got patience


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2016)

...


greasemonkeymann said:


> you consistently amaze me at your involvement in this thread my man
> Gotta hand it to ya.
> you got patience





Rrog said:


> I just think it's particularly telling that he would use this double pole arguement when it is so cleanly and clearly explained with a 30 second Google
> 
> Obviously THEY don't fact- check the stream of BS they share amongst one another. So they review nothing and accept it even though the rest of the planet would argue them
> 
> This is statistically just stupid. Even PT Barnum didn't see this kinda dumb coming


You do deserve some kind of award for defending the dignity of intelligence...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 3, 2016)

@sunni can we get a sticky on this thread so we don't have to see it so much?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 4, 2016)

Circle jerking. 








Jk.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @sunni can we get a sticky on this thread so we don't have to see it so much?


ill sticky it for you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2016)

Do they stick to fly paper? 

Might be too tiny...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 4, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Circle jerking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has to be a 3some, though. Well, a fourth matters, too. Any more than that and shit gets complicated, like, the sperm is ejaculated but ends up somewhere else simultaneously.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 4, 2016)

\


srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> \
> 
> View attachment 3749433


----------



## Sure Shot (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


>


Oh wow another youtube video... How convincing


----------



## Rrog (Aug 6, 2016)

All this tells us is that imbeciles can make videos, too


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Do they stick to fly paper?
> 
> Might be too tiny...
> 
> View attachment 3749410


Im hungry


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

Sure Shot said:


> [/QUOTe
> 
> 
> Carthiginiean sailors.......masters followed the stars.......made it to brasil with celtic warriors way before columbus......the earth is no flat.......
> ..id slide right off if it were....trust me.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I can't see Mt Washington from the top of the mountain proof of curvature...

Also where are all these UFO sightings coming from? I have more faith in aliens than Jesus because well we have video proof of UFO's.

But nobody can show me any proof whatsoever that Jesus was ever born and 2016 years later not a single sighting.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder what aliens will think of cannabis


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 6, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I wonder what aliens will think of cannabis


what if cannabis IS alien, man?

whoa...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

Thats fucken heavy dude


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I can't see Mt Washington from the top of the mountain proof of curvature...
> 
> Also where are all these UFO sightings coming from? I have more faith in aliens than Jesus because well we have video proof of UFO's.
> 
> But nobody can show me any proof whatsoever that Jesus was ever born and 2016 years later not a single sighting.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

Omfg i.just came soooooooo hard.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Douglas.Curtis said:


> I have had quite a few people hand me their "Fire" cannabis and I've not been able to choke it down, due to how horrible the quality is. You handing me 'facts' is pretty much the same experience. LOL
> 
> You make me believe you're doing this for sport, but I realize you're probably just 12 and on a phone under the covers. (would explain why you believe that's an unsuited face. lol)
> 
> Douglas


You know what they say, ''the truth hurts''


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok guys, if we are rotating why is it that we only see one side of the moon?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> He should have known this, as his dads have two poles...


You fagacist!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeahman


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Mellow, did you ever explain why "the powers that be" would dedicate so much effort, obscene amounts of $$$$ and 1000's of years to perpetuate the spherical earth fraud?


Well NASA bilked 30 billion of 1960's dollars from the taxpayers for a low budget B movie to the moon. It's a money making proposition. Secondly, it's all part of the plan to get their NEW WORLD ORDER. They will claim sometime in the future that we are being invaded by aliens that do not exist and that all countries must unite to protect ourselves from the external threat. The plan is called ''Project Bluebeam''.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I wonder what aliens will think of cannabis


You believe in aliens?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

They prob walk amongst us yes


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok guys, if we are rotating why is it that we only see one side of the moon?


The moon Is an optical illision (reflection of the sun) it doesn't actually exist

You won't read all this but whatever

http://www.wildheretic.com/is-the-moon-an-optical-illusion/

Let the trolling continue...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> The moon Is an optical illision (reflection of the sun) it doesn't actually exist
> 
> You won't read all this but whatever
> 
> ...


I will say I do not believe it is 1480000 miles away.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> They prob walk amongst us yes


I will refrain from ridiculing you. After being bombarded by Hollywood propaganda your whole life I can understand why you might believe this.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Well.......i do believe in vast nebulae outside our galaxy have vast amounts of life...most prob far superior to us in every way....tis why they STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM HUMANS. We destroy everything we touch. Peace


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You know what they say, ''the truth hurts''


Like the truth that you don't have a degree?

That truth hurts enough for you to lie about it.

Funny and sad in equal measure.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I will refrain from ridiculing you. After being bombarded by Hollywood propaganda your whole life I can understand why you might believe this.


 im prob overcompensating right?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3753497 im prob overcompensating right?


Mellowman would put that in his mouth without a moment's hesitation.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Well.......i do believe in vast nebulae outside our galaxy have vast amounts of life...most prob far superior to us in every way....tis why they STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM HUMANS. We destroy everything we touch. Peace


How would they get here being that they are supposedly thousands of light years away?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I will refrain from ridiculing you. After being bombarded by Hollywood propaganda your whole life I can understand why you might believe this.


Let me guess you don't think predator is real either ? Fool


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Just Get to da choppa


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> How would they get here being that they are supposedly thousands of light years away?


carefully


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Mellowman would put that in his mouth without a moment's hesitation.


Thats a signature waiting to happen right there.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Anybody want to explain this spotlight effect by the sun? This would not be happening if the sun was 93000000 miles away would it?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Note the totally flat horizon in the photo above. ^^^


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea in theory it could but it wouldn't cast the curved shadows you see on the moon every night I tried to find the post that shows this but couldn't find it you've been shitted on in this thread for what seems like forever now.....
> 
> SERIOUSLY YOU ARE A PRIME EXAMPLE OF WHY YOU SHOULD STAY IN SCHOOL AND OFF OF DRUGS UNTIL YOUR ADULT YEARS
> 
> EDIT :changed the spelling of should dam touchscreens


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3753503


got fact on that?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You fagacist!


Not you again. Did your mom give you your tablet back?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> If you acknowledge a point for that then you acknowledge the existence of poles and therefor a spherical earth.
> 
> There is no way you got a degree when you acknowledge Wikipedia as a credible source. Not scholarly in the least bit it's a peer submitted and reviewed source ...


Not at all, I was just saying that that is whay wiki says. I in no way condone it.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Not you again. Did your mom give you your tablet back?


lol ...nice


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Not at all, I was just saying that that is whay wiki says. I in no way condone it.


do you condone the way the bible speaks of gays?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Not you again. Did your mom give you your tablet back?


I was hoping you could explain to me why this airlock door that protects the entire station from the vacuum of space bends like a piece of cheese in the video below.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> do you condone the way the bible speaks of gays?


No, I think Paul of Tarsus was a homophobe and a murdering shill.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, I think Paul of Tarsus was a homophobe and a murdering shill.


so you dont condone it.. but your still a jesus freak?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you dont condone it.. but your still a jesus freak?


Yup, it's the message not the messenger.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yup, it's the message not the messenger.


Since when is Do unto others as you would have them do unto you a freaky thing? No wonder the world is so f'ed up.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> View attachment 3753500 Anybody want to explain this spotlight effect by the sun? This would not be happening if the sun was 93000000 miles away would it?


That "spotlight" might just be the vortex at the north pole, do we know what direction that cameras pointed?

Yeah the flat horizon is undeniable


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> That "spotlight" might just be the vortex at the north pole, do we know what direction that cameras pointed?
> 
> Yeah the flat horizon is undeniable


I see, you believe the sun and moon are electromagnetic projections is that it? Emitting from the magnetic pole in the center of our plane? I dont know where it was taken, sorry.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> That "spotlight" might just be the vortex at the north pole, do we know what direction that cameras pointed?
> 
> Yeah the flat horizon is undeniable





Mellowman2112 said:


> I see, you believe the sun and moon are electromagnetic projections is that it? Emitting from the magnetic pole in the center of our plane? I dont know where it was taken, sorry.


its nice to see retards make friends


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

@Tyler

Please explain the floppy door for me genius.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its nice to see retards make friends


Please use your superior intelligence and explain the floppy door in the video above.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I was hoping you could explain to me why this airlock door that protects the entire station from the vacuum of space bends like a piece of cheese in the video below.


Same old shit, huh? I told you that you needed new material. In any case, I've had my fill of Kick the Retard today over at the Dave thread. Babble on, my friend. Babylon...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

What super natural properties on the moon made these astronauts transparent?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

How's your Jewish boyfriend treatin' you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Same old shit, huh? I told you that you needed new material. In any case, I've had my fill of Kick the Retard today over at the Dave thread. Babble on, my friend. Babylon...


Translation: I have no fucking explanation that makes sense so name calling is in order.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Translation: I have no fucking explanation that makes sense so name calling is in order.



I'm the official translator here.

(he said, 'fuck you'...translated as loosely as your rear)


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm the official translator here.
> 
> (he said, 'fuck you'...translated as loosely as your rear)


IT must really piss you off realizing you have been lied to your whole life. Is that why you lash out like you do?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow....are you still babbling?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> IT must really piss you off realizing you have been lied to your whole life. Is that why you lash out like you do?


yes.. your youtube videos made by neckbeards who live in their moms basements with no actual education in science, really changed my whole view on life.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yes.. your youtube videos made by neckbeards who live in their moms basements with no actual education in science, really changed my whole view on life.


On the contrary the more one looks at these ''scientific'' claims the more obvious it becomes that they are full of shit.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I see, you believe the sun and moon are electromagnetic projections is that it? Emitting from the magnetic pole in the center of our plane? I dont know where it was taken, sorry.


I haven't heard electromagnetic used before to describe it. More like the sun is underneath , its light shines through the vortex at the north pole and reflects off the dome above us creating the illusion of the sun and the moon


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On the contrary the more one looks at these ''scientific'' claims the more obvious it becomes that they are full of shit.


L oh fucking L


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nobody wishes to explain why we see only one side of the moon ever? Anybody?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> On the contrary the more one looks at these ''scientific'' claims the more obvious it becomes that they are full of shit.


Yeah, if your brain is all fucked up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Nobody wishes to explain why we see only one side of the moon ever? Anybody?


We see all sides of the moon, you just need to go up there and see it in person.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its nice to see retards make friends


yes come be our friends we'll smoke and have fun, what your issue brah. circumcised? lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Only one side of the Moon* is visible from Earth because the*Moon* rotates about its spin axis at the *same* rate that the*Moon* orbits the Earth, a situation known as synchronous rotation or tidal locking. The *Moon* is directly illuminated by the Sun, and the cyclically varying viewing conditions cause the lunar phases.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_side_of_the_Moon
i know how much you like wiki


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> I haven't heard electromagnetic used before to describe it. More like the sun is underneath , its light shines through the vortex at the north pole and reflects off the dome above us creating the illusion of the sun and the moon


I have heard that theory before, I believe the sun is moved by elecromagnetism and hangs suspended by electromagnetism off of the dome. The moon also.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yes come be our friends we'll smoke and have fun, what your issue brah. circumcised? lol


yeah im circumcised.. i didnt want to go for the ant eater look. i wouldnt smoke with mellowman dude. he smokes tinfoil pipes so the government doesnt know what hes doing


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Ok guys, if we are rotating why is it that we only see one side of the moon?


US rotating has nothing to do with it. The moon does not rotate (in relation to earth) and orbits us. It violates no laws of physics and is fairly common.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> *Only one side of the Moon* is visible from Earth because the*Moon* rotates about its spin axis at the *same* rate that the*Moon* orbits the Earth, a situation known as synchronous rotation or tidal locking. The *Moon* is directly illuminated by the Sun, and the cyclically varying viewing conditions cause the lunar phases.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_side_of_the_Moon
> i know how much you like wiki


Calculate the odds of that happening if we are from a big bang. It is like trillions to one.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Note the totally flat horizon in the photo above. ^^^


Flat according to who nimrod? 

You are delusional. Take yer meds. What should you be taking right now?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> *Only one side of the Moon* is visible from Earth because the*Moon* rotates about its spin axis at the *same* rate that the*Moon* orbits the Earth, a situation known as synchronous rotation or tidal locking. The *Moon* is directly illuminated by the Sun, and the cyclically varying viewing conditions cause the lunar phases.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_side_of_the_Moon
> i know how much you like wiki



blah blah blah yeah i read that too , you must have a degree


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> US rotating has nothing to do with it. The moon does not rotate (in relation to earth) and orbits us. It violates no laws of physics and is fairly common.


Scientists say it does and that it is rotating at exactly the right speed that we see only one face of it ever. Balderdash right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Calculate the odds of that happening if we are from a big bang. It is like trillions to one.


No, it is not.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> blah blah blah yeah i read that too , you must have a degree


nope.. im just not retarded


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Scientists say it does and that it is rotating at exactly the right speed that we see only one face of it ever. Balderdash right?


IN RELATION TO US! Are you incapable of reading? You are oddly fixated on certain bogus evidence but seem to reject anything that has truth to it.

You need help.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Jesus christ. odanksta started this? What a moron.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

What does the cock on stilts mean to you?

-


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> IN RELATION TO US! Are you incapable of reading? You are oddly fixated on certain bogus evidence but seem to reject anything that has truth to it.
> 
> You need help.


http://www.space.com/24871-does-the-moon-rotate.html


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah im circumcised.. i didnt want to go for the ant eater look. i wouldnt smoke with mellowman dude. he smokes tinfoil pipes so the government doesnt know what hes doing



Totally explains your anger towards everything.

People don't realize circumcision is extremely traumatic and you loose sexual function, don't do it people.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3753546
> 
> View attachment 3753548
> 
> ...


Smart cock


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

BTW, the odds of the moon rotating in the manner that it does is 1.

It didn't always do it. It wasn't even always even there. But it is now, and the odds are 1.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Totally explains your anger towards everything.
> 
> People don't realize circumcision is extreamly tramatic. you have PTSD.
> 
> ...


Is that you david?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Totally explains your anger towards everything.
> 
> People don't realize circumcision is extreamly tramatic. you have PTSD.
> 
> ...


repeat yourself much?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> http://www.space.com/24871-does-the-moon-rotate.html


Your have real problems with relativity. Big problems.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Totally explains your anger towards everything.
> 
> People don't realize circumcision is extreamly tramatic. you have PTSD.
> 
> ...


what? lol 
i have ptsd from something i dont remember at all? and fucking feels great! no problem there buddy


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that you david?


your sock has a sock for a sock? sock-ception


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Totally explains your anger towards everything.
> 
> People don't realize circumcision is extremely traumatic and you loose sexual function, don't do it people.


YEah I agree, and imagine there is a race of people that do it as a ritual and suck the babies blood off his tiny dick. SICKENING!!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> BTW, the odds of the moon rotating in the manner that it does is 1.
> 
> It didn't always do it. It wasn't even always even therw. But it is now, and the odds are 1.


 and what are the odds off a full eclipse happening lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> YEah I agree, and imagine there is a race of people that do it as a ritual and suck the babies blood off his tiny dick. SICKENING!!


Your dick is flat, Dick.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> BTW, the odds of the moon rotating in the manner that it does is 1.
> 
> It didn't always do it. It wasn't even always even there. But it is now, and the odds are 1.



keep deluding yourself.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> YEah I agree, and imagine there is a race of people that do it as a ritual and suck the babies blood off his tiny dick. SICKENING!!


Damn i hate having that image in my mind, fuck!!!!! disgusting!!! i hate you went there but you had to, fuck!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> and what are the odds off a full eclipse happening lol


Right now? Zero. There are no odds to such things. They are not up to chance. They can be calculated precisely. Probability has nothing to do with it.

You know your name means "asshole" right?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> and what are the odds off a full eclipse happening lol



Good point, yes from a sun that is 93000000 miles away yet they match perfectly when an eclipse occurs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Jesus christ. odanksta started this? What a moron.


This thread is by far the worst thing Dank has ever done...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Damn i hate having that image in my mind, fuck!!!!! disgusting!!! i hate you went there but you had to, fuck!!!


lol he had to?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> keep deluding yourself.


I have not been diagnosed with any mental illnesses. What about you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your dick is flat, Dick.



Why take it out on me? I am not the one cutting on baby dicks and then sucking the blood off the tiny baby dick. What is the matter with our government that they allow this ritual pedophilia?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Good point, yes from a sun that is 93000000 miles away yet they match perfectly when an eclipse occurs.


Exactly when you read it you can't help but laugh at how ridiculous it sounds.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Exactly when you read it you can't help but laugh at how ridiculous it sounds.


It is amazing what people will believe in if you get them at a young enough age and indoctrinate them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why take it out on me? I am not the one cutting on baby dicks and then sucking the blood off the tiny baby dick. What is the matter with our government that they allow this ritual pedophilia?


Is that why you hate jews so much?

Are you close with your parents? Do they come visit you at christmas?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 3753558


What are the odds?


Derp


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why take it out on me? I am not the one cutting on baby dicks and then sucking the blood off the tiny baby dick. What is the matter with our government that they allow this ritual pedophilia?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that why you hate jews so much?
> 
> Are you close with your parents? Do they come visit you at christmas?


Partly, I just cant roll with somebody that condones ritual pedophilia and mutilation. Not to mention some of the other atrocities done by that wicked tribe.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It is amazing what people will believe in if you get them at a young enough age and indoctrinate them.


Yep. Like christianity...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

say what?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Partly, I just cant roll with somebody that condones ritual pedophilia and mutilation. Not to mention some of the other atrocities done by that wicked tribe.


I am sure they are super bummed to hear this.

When do they feed you? Are you ever allowed out of your enclosure? When was the last time you were taken into custody? Were the drugs good? Were the other patients mean to you? Did you ever get that brain wave transmitter thingy out of your head that the dentist put in you when you were very young?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. Like christianity...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am the one cutting on baby dicks and then sucking the blood off the tiny baby dick. What is awesome-sauce about our government is that they allow this ritual pedophilia!


fify


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am sure they are super bummed to hear this.
> 
> When do they feed you? Are you ever allowed out of your enclosure? When was the last time you were taken into custody? Were the drugs good? Were the other patients mean to you? Did you ever get that brain wave transmitter thingy out of your head that the dentist put in you when you were very young?


Let me ask you, do you still believe 19 cave men from Afghanistan did 911?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

i see your tactics, trying to garbage the thread so nobody reads the good stuff.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> fify


That is so twisted dude, when you put it like that it really should be a capital crime. For the record I NEVER SAID THAT!!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> When do they feed you? Are you ever allowed out of your enclosure? When was the last time you were taken into custody? Were the drugs good? Were the other patients mean to you? Did you ever get that brain wave transmitter thingy out of your head that the dentist put in you when you were very young?


Im sorry this happened to you. Are you still in trouble, do you need help?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i see your tactics, trying to garbage the thread so nobody reads the good stuff.


what good stuff?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

OK geniuses, so why is the moon somtimes tiny and sometimes huge? If the moon is at 148000 miles distance from us? Wouldnt it always stay the same size more or less?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That is so totally sweet dude, when you put it like that it really gets me excited! For the record I have completed thousands of these rituals to date, with two planned for tomorrow!!!


fify again


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what good stuff?
> 
> View attachment 3753571


its like someone picking up a can of natural ice and going... yup this is the good stuff


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That is so twisted dude, when you put it like that it really should be a capital crime. For the record I NEVER SAID THAT!!


You said it...yes you did.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You said it...yes you did.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OK geniuses, so why is the moon somtimes tiny and sometimes huge? If the moon is at 148000 miles distance from us? Wouldnt it always stay the same size more or less?


shut up bieber...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what good stuff?
> 
> View attachment 3753571


funny you replied..

please sir more pictures


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Answer the question ! So why is the moon somtimes tiny and sometimes huge? If the moon is at 148000 miles distance from us? Wouldnt it always stay the same size more or less?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Answer the question ! So why is the moon somtimes tiny and sometimes huge? If the moon is at 148000 miles distance from us? Wouldnt it always stay the same size more or less?


maybe it gets an erection from time to time.

can you prove that it does not?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Answer the question ! So why is *MY* moon somtimes tiny and sometimes huge??


fify

Ask your Jewish boyfriend to explain it to you


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> OK geniuses, so why is the moon somtimes tiny and sometimes huge? If the moon is at 148000 miles distance from us? Wouldnt it always stay the same size more or less?





tyler.durden said:


> This is the best question I've seen from you. The answer seems to be that we really don't know for sure. It's one of the mysteries of science that keep things fun. There are possible explanations, but we have yet to nail that one down -
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_illusion
> 
> ...


I told you ALL of your stupid questions have been answered already. Here's further proof you don't even read your fav thread. Idiot...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I told you ALL of your stupid questions have been answered already. Here's further proof you don't even read your fav thread. Idiot...


Not satisfactorily.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Not satisfactorily.


do you want every response to come with a blowjob?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I told you ALL of your stupid questions have been answered already. Here's further proof you don't even read your fav thread. Idiot...


No, you have not explained the floppy airlock door. You dodged the question with an ad hominem attack. Answer the question please.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> do you want every response to come with a blowjob?


no, just a reach around. it's courteous when being mind-fucked...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, you have not explained the floppy airlock door. You dodged the question with an ad hominem attack. Answer the question please.


maybe it was designed after your bf's penis?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh me me me me


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> maybe it was designed after your bf's penis?


Floppy airlock===== tongue punched starfish....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

It's an eighth, but it turns into an ounce when I put it in my mouth...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> No, you have not explained the floppy airlock door. You dodged the question with an ad hominem attack. Answer the question please.


have you actually done any research on it.. because i know the answer, and i found it right away


----------



## bbyb420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Last time I took acid and nbome-25i I ended up in space, I can confirm the earth is indeed not flat.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

That is fucken 


tyler.durden said:


> It's an eighth, but it turns into an ounce when I put it in my mouth...


awesome


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Floppy airlock===== tongue punched starfish....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Not satisfactorily.


That's the thing about reality, we don't have all the answers yet. It's part of what keeps it fun and drives science. We don't have all the answers, and you haven't any...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> That is fucken
> awesome


Fuck, I posted that in the wrong thread  That's what happens when you watch multiple threads at once...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

replys in sigs should be banned


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> replys in sigs should be banned


why? afraid youll say some stupid shit and end up as a sig?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why? afraid youll say some stupid shit and end up as a sig?


quote me all you like buddy, even change my words around. its all fun


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> quote me all you like buddy, even change my words around. its all fun


that was a real question. guess you dont have an answer because i nailed it.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> why because it makes your bullshit so hard to read


that doesnt make sense.. try again


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> its no fucking mystery use your brain


i did.. and i was right. whats your problem lol welcome to rollitup, im sure you will be very well liked around here


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i did.. and i was right. whats your problem lol welcome to rollitup, im sure you will be very well liked around here


like a newb with it's first plant.

loved to death...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that doesnt make sense.. try again


just move on
back to the topic at hand

Moon landing fake
911 fake
globe earth fake
we've all been lied to

let the but hurt flow


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

eight more pages and we are officially triple-platinum....


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


IM BATMAN


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> just move on
> back to the topic at hand
> 
> Moon landing fake
> ...


So tell us about Jews. You are new here. We would like to know how you feel.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i like this thread.. its like target practice


like having unlimited paint balls at a cat-lady's house...

or jesse's basement...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yes your attacks on my character, education and mental state don't phase me


obviously. idiots aren't usually offended, because they can't comprehend that they should be...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> HA you all came out for that one eh
> 
> New here lol i was fucking born on the interent


33% of your lifetime posts were in the last hour?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> obviously. idiots aren't usually offended, because they can't comprehend that they should be...


I won't fold to social pressure


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 33% of your lifetime posts were in the last hour?
> 
> View attachment 3753608


poor dave...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

ohh yes pleaase sir more photos


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> only a dumbass would have saved memes, is this your job or something?


i dont save em.. google images dude. you were born on the internet, you should know this!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> I won't fold to social pressure


spoken like a true bieber


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> spoken like a true bieber


even dave knew the world was round. flat earthers are a whole different level of stupidity


----------



## bbyb420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Your "fake moon landing" bs also reminds me of a really cool demonstration Nvidia did a few years back.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

@Kul youre not doing too well here on your own without mellowman to hold your dick through this whole rollitup thing. i think youd do better over at grasscity


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i dont save em.. google images dude. you were born on the internet, you should know this!


really you didn't save that in your memory to use for later. You saved it dude, on the cloud on your hd, in your head whatever, you keep those things handy


srh88 said:


> @Kul youre not doing too well here on your own without mellowman to hold your dick through this whole rollitup thing. i think youd do better over at grasscity


bullies never scared me, they travel in packs because their so insecure. I'm good

one word i never say to another guy is dick, like wtf do you want my dick? im not into guys.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> rea
> 
> 
> really you didn't save that in your memory to use for later. You saved it dude, on the cloud on your hd, in your head whatever, you keep those things handy
> ...


lol.. bullies.. you know you got to be over 18 to be here right?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

oh no he attacked my age. 
So what all people under 18 are stupid?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> oh no he attacked my age.
> So what all people under 18 are stupid?


so what youre saying is.. youre under 18 right?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im not into guys.


your buddy @Mellowman2112 is...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so what youre saying is.. youre under 18 right?


and you were born in 88?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> and you were born in 88?


yup 27.. so youre not even out of school yet, and you still believe in flat earth? why dont you just bring it up with your science teacher so you can get a real verbal bitch slap


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> and you were born in 88?


were you? it's ok to be under 18, all of us were at some point. 

just trying to understand if you have yet to complete basic earth science?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> I just showed you old i was by showing you how stupid and young you are. who puts there year of birth in their username


who makes a username that translates to 'asshole'?

how old are you? like really?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said: ↑
I just showed you old i was by showing you how stupid and young you are. who puts there year of birth in their username

he deleted the post or something.. lol
im over 18.. so whats wrong with putting my year of birth lol. and no you didnt show me anything. i gotta ask, do you ride the short bus to school?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> who makes a username that translates to 'asshole'?
> 
> how old are you? like really?


why is that relevant. any age i tell you , you'll find some way to discriminate against it


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> why is that relevant. any age i tell you , you'll find some way to discriminate against it


so do you grow?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> why is that relevant. any age i tell you , you'll find some way to discriminate against it


i don't pick on minors.

you would receive an apology from me.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i don't pick on minors.
> 
> you would receive an apology from me.


same.. dont want to be the reason he shoots up his school


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i don't pick on minors.
> 
> you would receive an apology from me.


your still on a watch list i hope


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> your still on a watch list i hope


damn, you burned the fuck outta me...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> damn, you burned the fuck outta me...


its ok man, you can go lay down for a bit.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> your still on a watch list i hope


what grade are you in?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> what grade are you in?


what point are you trying to make with my age/grade


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> what point are you trying to make with my age/grade


trying to figure out if i should feel bad for hurting your feelings or call you a pussy?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> what point are you trying to make with my age/grade


seriously though, i am curious...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it sniff fingers time?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> trying to figure out if i should feel bad for hurting your feelings or call you a pussy?


you can call me a pussy monster, i do love the pussy

nope i have no feelings


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> trying to figure out if i should feel bad for hurting your feelings or call you a pussy?


either way hes still just a pussy


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> you can call me a pussy monster, i do love the pussy
> 
> nope i have no feelings


that could change with age.

how old are you again?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Inhale
EXAHLE..
.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> that could change with age.
> 
> how old are you again?


Great song


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3753639 Inhale
> EXAHLE..
> .
> View attachment 3753640


shes just scraping off crusty semen


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Guess where those fingaz have been...
.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> really you didn't save that in your memory to use for later. You saved it dude, on the cloud on your hd, in your head whatever, you keep those things handy
> 
> 
> bullies never scared me, they travel in packs because their so insecure. I'm good
> ...


You think you have to be gay to say the word dick to a man? Dude, only someone who is gay and *deep* in the closet would even think that way. You should come to terms with what you are, there's nothing wrong with it and you'd be happier if you just admitted it to yourself. You like men, you want their dick and balls all around your face, and that is okay! It's okay to be gay!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Great point.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You think you have to be gay to say the word dick to a man? Dude, only someone who is gay and *deep* in the closet would even think that way. You should come to terms with what you are, there's nothing wrong with it and you'd be happier if you just admitted it to yourself. You like men, you want their dick and balls all around your face, and that is okay! It's okay to be gay!


You're the one imagining all that while you typed. its ok to be gay dude.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You think you have to be gay to say the word dick to a man? Dude, only someone who is gay and *deep* in the closet would even think that way. You should come to terms with what you are, there's nothing wrong with it and you'd be happier if you just admitted it to yourself. You like men, you want their dick and balls all around your face, and that is okay! It's okay to be gay!


hes still a minor..he just doesnt know what hes into yet


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You think you have to be gay to say the word dick to a man? Dude, only someone who is gay and *deep* in the closet would even think that way. You should come to terms with what you are, there's nothing wrong with it and you'd be happier if you just admitted it to yourself. You like men, you want their dick and balls all around your face, and that is okay! It's okay to be gay!


he'll figure it out once he turns 18 and realizes grown ups generally don't give a fuck. 

@Kul how old are you? really dude, inquiring minds want to know


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> You're the one imagining all that while you typed. its ok to be gay dude.


COUGH


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

@Kul how old are you? really dude, inquiring minds want to know[/QUOTE]

If you were really inquiring then you would have figured it out by now and also you wouldn't be in this thread you'd be out researching shit for yourself.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> @Kul how old are you? really dude, inquiring minds want to know





Kul said:


> If you were really inquiring then you would have figured it out by now and also you wouldn't be in this thread you'd be out researching shit for yourself.


or i would simply ask you. you know, like an adult would do...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> or i would simply ask you. you know, like an adult would do...


check the last page for the good song


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> check the last page for the good song


Hate to break it to you but smashing pumpkins isn't good


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Hate to break it to you but smashing pumpkins isn't good


youths still like them, they are in children's movies...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Hate to break it to you but smashing pumpkins isn't good


It's good to me


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> It's good to me


@sunni i rest my case, lol


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @sunni i rest my case, lol


If your calling up staff members make sure they check all your name calling and shit


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> If your calling up staff members make sure they check all your name calling and shit


I was not called I read things I made a comment


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> If your calling up staff members make sure they check all your name calling and shit


like a teenager?

sorry, i don't think like adolescents...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> If your calling up staff members make sure they check all your name calling and shit


You are SO not worth bothering sunni over, hate to break it to you.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cool or as I like to say it Kul


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @sunni i rest my case, lol


So I read to much into this then?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> cool or as I like to say it Kul


which translates to 'asshole'


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> which translates to 'asshole'


Funny cus that cats an asshole lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> So I read to much into this then?


yes child, but i forgive you. you'll grow out of it one day...


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Funny cus that cats an asshole lol


You leave grumpy cat the fuck alone


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> cool or as I like to say it Kul


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

i like funny stuff guys, both can be true, i can be crazy and still kul


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Funny cus that cats an asshole lol


are you an arson?

cuz you burned me again brah...

damn! i bet you're going to graduate valedictorian next year, right?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> are you an arson?
> 
> cuz you burned me again brah...
> 
> damn! i bet you're going to graduate valedictorian next year, right?


you acknowledging burn does not negate burn

but damn i do love that cat,,seriously lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i like funny stuff guys, both can be true, i can be crazy and still kul


youre neither.. just a dumb kid who doesnt know much yet. dont worry. college will be a really good learning experience for you


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> you acknowledging burn does not negate burn
> 
> but damn i do love that cat,,seriously lol


i love you too child, just not in a pedo way, more like a jesus way...

or like i fucking love bubbles kinda way...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

So here's what the world really looks like


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> You are SO not worth bothering sunni over, hate to break it to you.


Awe I'm important to you xoxo


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its nice to see retards make friends


Friends or socks well probably all the same to mellow

Seriously with this dumb shit again I log online and we have 10 more pages in like 4 hours Damn mellow you Jewish boyfriend took his cock outta your mouth for a little bit huh


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> So here's what the world really looks like


did you draw that in art class today? it's pretty! i'm going to print it and hang it on my refrigerator.

i'm so proud of you!


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Awe I'm important to you xoxo


AHHH SHE IS TALKING TO ME!!! It's like a dream come true, someone hold my hand I'm about to faint.... Omg omg omg please don't let me make a fool of myself HOLY SHIT I HAVE BEEN TYPING THIS WHOLE TIME!?!?!?!?


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2016)

Ace Yonder said:


> AHHH SHE IS TALKING TO ME!!! It's like a dream come true, someone hold my hand I'm about to faint.... Omg omg omg please don't let me make a fool of myself HOLY SHIT I HAVE BEEN TYPING THIS WHOLE TIME!?!?!?!?


Lol if you wanna talk to me I'm always free in my inbox I get busy on here tho no biggie but I swear I'm nice !


Sometimes


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol if you wanna talk to me I'm always free in my inbox I get busy on here tho no biggie but I swear I'm nice !
> 
> 
> Sometimes


Aww now I really do feel special! See, this is why you're the best!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Friends or socks well prob all be the same to mellow......

Your fathers waiting in the toolshed


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> Awe I'm important to you xoxo


Hey sunni I was just going through the picture of yourself thread you know you left one up in there right? I know you always delete them


----------



## sunni (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Hey sunni I was just going through the picture of yourself thread you know you left one up in there right? I know you always delete them


Ya whatever I don't really care anymore haha


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

@


Ace Yonder said:


> AHHH SHE IS TALKING TO ME!!! It's like a dream come true, someone hold my hand I'm about to faint.... Omg omg omg please don't let me make a fool of myself HOLY SHIT I HAVE BEEN TYPING THIS WHOLE TIME!?!?!?!?


@sunni >@bieber


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> So here's what the world really looks like


Now 50% of your post history was in the last 2 hours, right here in a retarded thread...

Is this why you came here? To defend nonsense? Just wondering...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now 50% of your post history was in the last 2 hours, right here in a retarded thread...
> 
> Is this why you came here? To defend nonsense? Just wondering...


Naw this is totally mellows sock


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now 50% of your post history was in the last 2 hours, right here in a retarded thread...
> 
> Is this why you came here? To defend nonsense? Just wondering...


call of duty must be patching...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> So here's what the world really looks like


Even a 3 year old would look at you like your stupid if you told them that's what earth looked like


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now 50% of your post history was in the last 2 hours, right here in a retarded thread...
> 
> Is this why you came here? To defend nonsense? Just wondering...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

I just always thought people originally come here to learn how to grow...
or compare how they grow with other techniques...at least for a while.

Not come directly here to laugh in the face of physics and science...

Senseless.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now 50% of your post history was in the last 2 hours, right here in a retarded thread...
> 
> Is this why you came here? To defend nonsense? Just wondering...


you should see my google history..oh maybe not lol

I don't believe its nonsense and neither should you.
Whats the harm in at least trying to think about it for a bit.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> you should see my google history..oh maybe not lol
> 
> I don't believe its nonsense and neither should you.
> Whats the harm in at least trying to think about it for a bit.


i like the way you talk...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just always thought people originally come here to learn how to grow...
> or compare how they grow with other techniques...at least for a while.
> 
> Not come directly here to laugh in the face of physics and science...
> ...


 yeah but we're in Toke & Talk


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just always thought people originally come here to learn how to grow...
> or compare how they grow with other techniques...at least for a while.
> 
> Not come directly here to laugh in the face of physics and science...
> ...


when i first found this site a few years back i lurked for months just reading and reading. then i made an account finally to see pics.. then i only posted in the growing areas. finally i followed someone over here, its been magical ever since. but yeah i agree.. its really weird to see new people come directly to t&t


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> you should see my google history..oh maybe not lol
> 
> I don't believe its nonsense and neither should you.
> Whats the harm in at least trying to think about it for a bit.


I grew up during Projects Mercury, Gemini and Apollo...

You're one dumb sock.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> when i first found this site a few years back i lurked for months just reading and reading. then i made an account finally to see pics.. then i only posted in the growing areas. finally i followed someone over here, its been magical ever since. but yeah i agree.. its really weird to see new people come directly to t&t


or politics...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Friends or socks well prob all be the same to mellow......
> 
> Your fathers waiting in the toolshed


@Mellowman2112 did you get put through something like this as a child


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yeah but we're in Toke & Talk


do you even vape, bro?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i like the way you talk...


are we blennnnding??


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> @Mellowman2112 did you get put through something like this as a child
> View attachment 3753679


nope it was more like this...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> are we blennnnding??


yeah, i bet you don't even vape, bro...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> did you draw that in art class today? it's pretty! i'm going to print it and hang it on my refrigerator.
> 
> i'm so proud of you!


  I drew these for you mr cat ....now I will draw a flat nut sack and start my own thread .......


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> yeah, i bet you don't even vape, bro...


i said those exact same words to some other guy in this thread


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> you should see my google history..oh maybe not lol
> 
> I don't believe its nonsense and neither should you.
> Whats the harm in at least trying to think about it for a bit.


40% gay porn 40% conspiracy theorys 19% racial content 1% RIU


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3753680 View attachment 3753681 I drew these for you mr cat ....now I will draw a flat nut sack and start my own thread .......


go back to grade school perv


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> yeah, i bet you don't even vape, bro...


can you buy a vape if youre underage? i just got one the other day because im not paying 7.25 for a pack of cigarettes.. thats ridiculous. not spending that much to kill myself. but i wont vape in public. not trying to show off my douche flute


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3753680 View attachment 3753681 I drew these for you mr cat ....now I will draw a flat nut sack and start my own thread .......


i promise, i am round...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> go back to grade school perv


yeah you tell him!.. they dont do that shit in high school do they?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah you tell him!.. they dont do that shit in high school do they?


i know right sounds childish


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah you tell him!.. they dont do that shit in high school do they?


there are no penii in high school.

only pussies...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i know right sounds childish


how childish?

on a scale of 1-17?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Look SLURRRRRRPIES
YEAH IM A PERV


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> how childish?
> 
> on a scale of 1-17?


666 do you know that number? you learned this in highschool, it makes up everything in the universe, do you know what it is?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> 666 do you know that number? you learned this in highschool, it makes up everything in the universe, do you know what it is?


a YT video


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> a YT video


its an atom

what the point of asking my age


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> 666 do you know that number? you learned this in highschool, it makes up everything in the universe, do you know what it is?


when added together, three years more than your age?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> a YT video


its @Diabolical666 ..the coolest grower in the world


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> its an atom
> 
> what the point of asking my age


want to know if you're old enough to vape...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

but yes old enough like i said many times


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> but yes old enough like i said many times


no youre not


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> but yes old enough like i said many times


how old?

i forgot the number...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> but yes old enough like i said many times


Did you make it past high school yet? Do you also have a law degree? ( not that he does)


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Did you make it past high school yet? Do you also have a law degree? ( not that he does)


you never know, he might have a bachelor's degree in law...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> but yes old enough like i said many times


16-17 then, the age of consent?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> you never know, he might have a bachelor's degree in law of stupidity ...


Fixed it


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> go back to grade school perv


K.......but before I go your flat earth drawing looked like shit and the earth is round like my testicle ....that's rite testicle I lost one ......and private religious school made me the perv I am today ..........but I will say you probably grow some pretty dope ....dope to think the world is flat. Off to grade school billy Madison style mothaf***a


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Did you make it past high school yet? Do you also have a law degree? ( not that he does)


na enjoy the green and the openmind it gives me . never liked school it was boring and slow. im likely older than all you but it doesn't matter ive met many intelligent young people in the flat world and some here.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> K.......but before I go your flat earth drawing looked like shit and the earth is round like my testicle ....that's rite testicle I lost one ......and private religious school made me the perv I am today ..........but I will say you probably grow some pretty dope ....dope to think the world is flat. Off to grade school billy Madison style mothaf***a


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yes i am
> .


15?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> K.......but before I go your flat earth drawing looked like shit and the earth is round like my testicle ....that's rite testicle I lost one ......and private religious school made me the perv I am today ..........but I will say you probably grow some pretty dope ....dope to think the world is flat. Off to grade school billy Madison style mothaf***a


 this shits my fav 
http://imgur.com/gallery/VBbg5

bitch if you aint gonna research that pic then fak off


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> na enjoy the green and the openmind it gives me . never liked school it was boring and slow. im likely older than all you but it doesn't matter ive met many intelligent young people in the flat world and some here.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> this shits my fav
> http://imgur.com/gallery/VBbg5
> 
> bitch if you aint gonna research that pic then fak off


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> this shits my fav
> http://imgur.com/gallery/VBbg5
> 
> bitch if you aint gonna research that pic then fak off


meet him at recess and kick his ass!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> 15?


yeah you caught me, i reflect just like the sun does off the dome


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3753699


that is one weird looking penis...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> that is one weird looking penis...


box lunch


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> box lunch


lmao...

future ramsay bolton?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

PENIS????where?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yeah you caught me, i reflect just like the sun does off the dome


Damn so you admit being 15 and you liked the post about you being 15 so you must be 15 right


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> this shits my fav
> http://imgur.com/gallery/VBbg5
> 
> bitch if you aint gonna research that pic then fak off


Fak off you say ....not familiar with that term .....around here we say FUCK off. wait why don't you join grade school with me ...I heard they teach spelling there ......k bye mothafakker <~~~spelled special just for you friend


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Damn so you admit being 15 and you liked the post about you being 15 so you must be 15 rightView attachment 3753703


pretty much?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Fak off you say ....not familiar with that term .....around here we say FUCK off. wait why don't you join grade school with me ...I heard they teach spelling there ......k bye mothafakker <~~~spelled special just for you friend


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Fak off you say ....not familiar with that term .....around here we say FUCK off. wait why don't you join grade school with me ...I heard they teach spelling there ......k bye mothafakker <~~~spelled special just for you friend


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

triple platinum bitches!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

is it past @Kul 's bedtime yet?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> is it past @Kul 's bedtime yet?


Mommy said turn the computer off


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> is it past @Kul 's bedtime yet?


his mom seen he was talking to adults on the internet so she took away his hello kitty tablet


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

My puppy likes cannabis smoke..

Weirdness


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> his mom seen he was talking to adults on the internet so she took away his hello kitty tablet


stranger danger!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Damn so you admit being 15 and you liked the post about you being 15 so you must be 15 rightView attachment 3753703


Stranger Danger!!!


cat of curiosity said:


> is it past @Kul 's bedtime yet?


 almost i am getting kinda tired , thank goodness i have so many sheep to count tonight
1 - srh88 
2 - cat of curiositym 
3 ... put user name with age here
and so on you get the idea


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Stranger Danger!!!
> 
> almost i am getting kinda tired , thank goodness i have so many sheep to count tonight
> 1 - srh88
> ...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Stranger Danger!!!
> 
> almost i am getting kinda tired , thank goodness i have so many sheep to count tonight
> 1 - srh88
> ...


did you come up with that all by yourself or did your mommy help?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> Stranger Danger!!!
> 
> almost i am getting kinda tired , thank goodness i have so many sheep to count tonight
> 1 - srh88
> ...


you can always count on me kul.. every morning you wake up from now ill be in your kitchen and your mom will be making me breakfast. dont worry about the little extra pep in her step, you know what caused it


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you can always count on me kul.. every morning you wake up from now ill be in your kitchen and your mom will be making me breakfast. dont worry about the little extra pep in her step, you know what caused it


my mom is dead asshole


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you can always count on me kul.. every morning you wake up from now ill be in your kitchen and your mom will be making me breakfast. dont worry about the little extra pep in her step, you know what caused it


crabs?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 9, 2016)

She does make a mean breakfast


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> She does make a mean breakfast


she really does


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 9, 2016)

I always wondered what you guys do in here..its like hangin out in the garage over here


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> she really does


is she a zombie? i thought you just said she's dead?



Kul said:


> my mom is dead asshole


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

like i would tell you something like that it was just to make him feel bad for a sec


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> my mom is dead asshole


so?.. i can still fuck her right?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> like i would tell you something like that it was just to make him feel bad for a sec


do you think it worked?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> like i would tell you something like that it was just to make him feel bad for a sec


that wont make me feel bad.. just made me realize she wouldnt say no to anal


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so?.. i can still fuck her right in the pussy?


fify


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 9, 2016)

My cheeks hurt stahhhp lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 9, 2016)

How the fuck is this thread 300 pages long?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> do you think it worked?


it made me happy either way so it don't matter


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> My cheeks hurt stahhhp lol


this is a fun thread dia. you should really try it out sometime. either thursday or friday night, can we get wasted on tc? lol.. ive been away for a bit and i think im not working friday


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> How the fuck is this thread 300 pages long?


its about 3 pages of actual flat earth bullshit. 297 just trolling the flat earthers


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> How the fuck is this thread 300 pages long?


magic.

like flat earth.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its about 3 pages of actual flat earth bullshit. 297 just trolling the flat earthers


yup


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> my mom is dead asshole


Damn


Kul said:


> it made me happy either way so it don't matter


Why are you always editing your posts like a min after they were put up


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yup


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> Why are you always editing your posts like a min after they were put up


forum keeps caching my posts


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> Why are you always editing your posts like a min after they were put up


because we're quoting them too quickly? children's reflexes aren't as fully developed as adults'....


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> because we're quoting them too quickly? children's reflexes aren't as fully developed as adults'....


im a hockey goaltender with tiger like reflexes


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im a hockey goaltender with tiger like reflexes


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im a hockey goaltender with tiger like reflexes


well... meeeee...ow...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im a hockey goaltender with tiger like reflexes


High school hockey right?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> High school hockey right?


fak off lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> High school hockey right?


church youth group?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> fak off lol


You been told once already it's fuck off and no seriously high school right


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> You been told once already it's fuck off and no seriously high school right


when i mean it i'll say it


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> when i mean it i'll say it


you ain't got the balls.

they will descend when you're older.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> when i mean it i'll say it


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


FYI cell phone and wifi signal are bad for your health, especially the children, turn it off at night 

and satellites don't exist, signals are bounced off the dome


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> FYI cell phone and wifi signal are bad for your health, especially the children, turn it off at night
> 
> and satellites don't exist, signals are bounced off the dome


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> FYI cell phone and wifi signal are bad for your health, especially the children, turn it off at night
> 
> and satellites don't exist, signals are bounced off the dome


That not a dome man it a bubble and your parents put you in there cause they knew you were special


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> That not a dome man it a bubble and your parents put you in there cause they knew you were special


epic!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> FYI cell phone and wifi signal are bad for your health, especially the children, turn it off at night
> 
> and satellites don't exist, signals are bounced off the dome


now 67% of your lifetime post history is right here over the last 3 hours.

I officially declare you to be a sock.

I will mark this for the #riuhistorian


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> FYI satellites don't exist, signals are bounced off the dome


this is evident by observing the affects of bouncing information signals off their domes. it reflects most of the information because their domes are flat...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Flat earth totally won this debate, I see only ad hominem attacks by the ball people and no evidence of anything to prove a round, spinning globe. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> this is evident by observing the affects of bouncing information signals off their domes. it reflects most of the information because their domes are flat...


im not religous but i do believe there are waters above us, like dude the sky is blue, like dark blus in the center and lighter along the edges and its shaped like a dome.. and rainbows!!! like shit man so many weird things and everywhere flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 9, 2016)

You gotta get out more dude, read some books too


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im not religous but i do believe there are waters above us, like dude the sky is blue, like dark blus in the center and lighter along the edges and its shaped like a dome.. and rainbows!!! like shit man so many weird things and everywhere flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


water is clear.. no color


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

oh yeah and boys and girls... drink more water!!! if you lips are dry.....you're dehydrated!!!

i need a cigarette


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Flat earth totally won this debate, I see only ad hominem attacks by the ball people and no evidence of anything to prove a round, spinning globe. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh man this fucking guy is back.. we were having fun with your retarded friend


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Flat earth totally won this debate, I see only ad hominem attacks by the ball people and no evidence of anything to prove a round, spinning globe. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude go back to page one start reading and pay attention come back when your done. Its clear that flatlanders are all wearing tinfoil hats hiding from society


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


>


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Dude go back to page one start reading and pay attention come back when your done. Its clear that flatlanders are all wearing tinfoil hats hiding from society


clear .....no


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

If you believe this space X landing is real you are in complete denial!!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3753754


i hope those arn't your real socks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i hope those arn't your real socks


when do you graduate?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im not religous but i do believe there are waters above us, like dude the sky is blue, like dark blus in the center and lighter along the edges and its shaped like a dome.. and rainbows!!! like shit man so many weird things and everywhere flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


Genesis, ''the waters above from the waters below.''


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i hope those arn't your real socks



Nasty!


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> now 67% of your lifetime post history is right here over the last 3 hours.
> 
> I officially declare you to be a sock.
> 
> I will mark this for the #riuhistorian


you gotta start somewhere


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> oh yeah and boys and girls... drink more water!!! if you lips are dry.....you're dehydrated!!!
> 
> i need a cigarette


gonna need to see some I.D.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


i stand when i work


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Dude go back to page one start reading and pay attention come back when your done. Its clear that flatlanders are all wearing tinfoil hats hiding from society


I have and it is clear that the mainstay of your arguments are ad hominem attacks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> im not religous but i do believe there are waters above us, like dude the sky is blue, like dark blus in the center and lighter along the edges and its shaped like a dome.. and rainbows!!! like shit man so many weird things and everywhere flaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


Maybe your bubble is a few sizes to big since you think it's a dome


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i stand when i work


and sit when you pee?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i stand when i work


gym class?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have and it is clear that the mainstay of your arguments are ad hominem attacks.


how was the blood off those tiny penises?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> and sit when you pee?


and like this when i shit


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> and like this when i shit


the image of you becomes clearer with every page.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> and like this when i shit


i can only imagine with you flat earthers its more like this


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i can only imagine with you flat earthers its more like this


didn't he say he was born on the internet?

edit: or was that dave?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I have and it is clear that the mainstay of your arguments are ad hominem attacks.


And 75% off your posts are youtube vids and the rest are cock gobbling jew bashing bullshit


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> And 75% off your posts are youtube vids and the rest are cock gobbling jew bashing bullshit


and 95% of those vids are duplicates of something previously posted.

he's really mad at that horse... it died days ago...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> didn't he say he was born on the internet?
> 
> edit: or was that dave?


yeah i spend a lot of time researching online because i have no wife and no life and i like it cause you fuckers are all crazy


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

I think this should narrow in the flat landers age quite nicely ......


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yeah i spend a lot of time researching online because i have no wife and no life and i like it cause you fuckers are all crazy


just don't follow @Mellowman2112 's lead...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3753768 I think this should narrow in the flat landers age quite nicely ......


fak polite way to say fuck , thats the way it is for me, don't give a shit what some kid wrote on a website


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3753768 I think this should narrow in the flat landers age quite nicely ......


he's pretty quick for a 12 year old, i'll give him that.

12 year olds hate the word dick.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> yeah i spend a lot of time researching online because i have no wife and no life and i like it cause you fuckers are all crazy


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3753768 I think this should narrow in the flat landers age quite nicely ......


You should really stop discriminating people by age and in general


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> You should really stop discriminating people by age and in general


don't cry, put on some biebs, you'll be ok. it'll be ooook...


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 3753769


glad you read between the lines


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> You should really stop discriminating people by age and in general


So what is the age then? A. 12 B.14 C.15 D.10


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So what is the age then? A. 12 B.14 C.15 D.10


http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-294#post-12852286


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-294#post-12852286


Why did you repost this page to remind us you listen to shit music?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Why did you repost this page to remind us you listen to shit music?


if your to thick headed to calculate my age from the name of that song then we probably shouldn't talk anymore


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> You should really stop discriminating people by age and in general


If I promise to stop discriminating .....will you ask your mommy to loosen the chin strap on your oopsy helmet cause I think it's a lil tight and it's suppose to be adjusted as you grow .......you big goof .........Deal??


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/page-294#post-12852286





Kul said:


> if your to thick headed to calculate my age from the name of that song then we probably shouldn't talk anymore


he's saying he's either 1, 9, 7, or 9.

i'm thinking 9...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> he's saying he's either 1, 9, 7, or 9.
> 
> i'm thinking 9...


Yea sounds about right


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> If I promise to stop discriminating .....will you ask your mommy to loosen the chin strap on your oopsy helmet cause I think it's a lil tight and it's suppose to be adjusted as you grow .......you big goof .........Deal??


now you wanna pick on retards.. nice


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> And 75% off your posts are youtube vids and the rest are cock gobbling jew bashing bullshit


Do they not cut off part of their babies weenie and then suck the blood of the helpless babies penis? That is fact not bullshit!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 9, 2016)

The illuminati is comglomerat composed of many secret and public societies composed of the world's elite bankers,ceos,royalty,politician,basically anybody who is rich as shit. They all conform to a globalized zoinist\masonic (aka satanic) agenda to control the words governments and financial istitutions and impose complete global dominance. 
Basically think of Satan as the a super evil god father and the illuminati as his organized crime family. 
Once you figure all this out and come to accept it the spherical earth phanomena as a lie you have reached the bottom of the rabit hole.
The space are taught in school is a complete fabrication in order for the masses to deni there maker and accept Satan greatest lie as truth. The bible and other ancient people new this. Think about it really think about the speeds nasa claims are planet is moving and explain to me how you can even focus on a star in the sky with the naked eye? 
This is all a journey of understanding and awakening is difficult to wrap your head around. It can take years but research for your self but I urge you to shy away from the alternative main media ie David ice, Alex jones,mark dice, people like that nothing but wolves in sheep's clothing. 
The truth is out there! Lol X files hanahaha


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> The illuminati is comglomerat composed of many secret and public societies composed of the world's elite bankers,ceos,royalty,politician,basically anybody who is rich as shit. They all conform to a globalized zoinist\masonic (aka satanic) agenda to control the words governments and financial istitutions and impose complete global dominance.
> Basically think of Satan as the a super evil god father and the illuminati as his organized crime family.
> Once you figure all this out and come to accept it the spherical earth phanomena as a lie you have reached the bottom of the rabit hole.
> The space are taught in school is a complete fabrication in order for the masses to deni there maker and accept Satan greatest lie as truth. The bible and other ancient people new this. Think about it really think about the speeds nasa claims are planet is moving and explain to me how you can even focus on a star in the sky with the naked eye?
> ...


That sums things up quite nicely.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> now you wanna pick on retards.. nice


You called yourself a retard actually .....I thought maybe since you might suddenly fall off the edge of the earth out walking you wore a helmet ......but now that you've called yourself retarted I guess there's two reasons for your oopsy hat ........hey look at the bright side the shorter busses are way faster .......so that's cool as fak ..............and you shouldn't call handicap people retards ........don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Do they not cut off part of their babies weenie and then suck the blood of the helpless babies penis? That is fact not bullshit!


I take it you are uncircumcised are you really proud of it?? I have yet to meet a woman who said she prefers uncircumcised dick. Plenty that have said it was gross though.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I take it you are uncircumcised are you really proud of it?? I have yet to meet a woman who said she prefers uncircumcised dick. Plenty that have said it was gross though.


in the case of my dick its function over fashion.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> in the case of my dick its function over fashion.


My dick works wonderfully and I get pussy all the time just got done fucking my wife not too long ago. 

But thanks for asking.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> You called yourself a retard actually .....I thought maybe since you might suddenly fall off the edge of the earth out walking you wore a helmet ......but now that you've called yourself retarted I guess there's two reasons for your oopsy hat ........hey look at the bright side the shorter busses are way faster .......so that's cool as fak ..............and you shouldn't call handicap people retards ........don't be so hard on yourself


i answered your original stupid comment with more stupid so you'd undserstand


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> My dick works wonderfully and I get pussy all the time just got done fucking my wife not too long ago.
> 
> But thanks for asking.


I didn't ask but good for you man. Some guys get lucky and still have sensation, most don't.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> i answered your original stupid comment with more stupid so you'd undserstand


You say the world is flat so you don't have to try to add stupid cause everything you say is pretty much the stupidest shit I've ever heard .....thanks though ..........by the way did you lose a bong .....


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I take it you are uncircumcised are you really proud of it?? I have yet to meet a woman who said she prefers uncircumcised dick. Plenty that have said it was gross though.


I was mutilated by some Jewish doctor who convinced my mom it was the best thing to do.


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> You say the world is flat so you don't have to try to add stupid cause everything you say is pretty much the stupidest shit I've ever heard .....thanks though ..........by the way did you lose a bong .....


like i give a fuck 

Just sharing ideas, no ones getting hurt here except maybe your feelings


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 9, 2016)

How does a discussion about a very specific none is related topic turn to penis talk?


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I was mutilated by some Jewish doctor who convinced my mom it was the best thing to do.


sorry man that's awful when your not given a choice


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> How does a discussion about a very specific none is related topic turn to penis talk?


We were exposing anger issues earlier


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> like i give a fuck
> 
> Just sharing ideas, no ones getting hurt here except maybe your feelings


Nope thanks again .....did you lose a bong recently ....I seen a thread recently about a bong being found ....pretty sure it's yours just trying to help


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> sorry man that's awful when your not given a choice


Social pressure is a bitch and it relates right back to flat earth and hiding from the truth


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> I didn't ask but good for you man. Some guys get lucky and still have sensation, most don't.


Never had a problem with sensation I love the feeling of pussy it's sensational.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Aw you poor poor boy, you should kill your mother.


He could chase her off the edge of the flat earth he lives on and say it was an accident


----------



## Kul (Aug 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Aw you poor poor boy, you should kill your mother.


That's fucked man

it wasn't her fault, social pressure to conform is the real issue here


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kul said:


> That's fucked man
> 
> it wasn't her fault, social pressure to conform is the real issue here


So you think Mellowman gets his hatred for the Jews because he has no sensation of his cock?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So you think Mellowman gets his hatred for the Jews because he has no sensation of his cock?








i think youre onto something


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

Kul said:


> if your to thick headed to calculate my age from the name of that song then we probably shouldn't talk anymore





Kul said:


> Social pressure made me a bitch and it relates right back to believing in a flat earth and hiding from the truth


fify


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 10, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> How does a discussion about a very specific none is related topic turn to penis talk?


All threads in TnT end up being about penis.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> All threads in TnT end up being about penis.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

@sunni , this would be a good time to lock this thread. ODanksta called me from a Filipino ODumpster. He wants the thread closed. "Tell Sunni, shut it down" were his exact words.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @sunni , this would be a good time to lock this thread. ODanksta called me from a Filipino ODumpster. He wants the thread closed. "Tell Sunni, shut it down" were his exact words.


fuck ocancer

1000 pages or bust bitches! let the idiocy flow like rivers of milk and honey, and the truth be a thunderhead, a hurricane for all flat headers to hide from...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> fuck ocancer
> 
> 1000 pages or bust bitches! let the idiocy flow like rivers of milk and honey, and the truth be a thunderhead, a hurricane for all flat headers to hide from...


Straight up if this thread is closed then the flatlanders stupidity might flow into the rest of RIU and who needs that hahaha haha 

And I figured danksta would be missing a liver or kidney by now


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Straight up if this thread is closed then the flatlanders stupidity might flow into the rest of RIU and who needs that hahaha haha
> 
> And I figured danksta would be missing a liver or kidney by now


they'd be like weeds in the garden. we could remove some, but their contamination will never be eliminated without the help of monsanto...

holy fuck! new conspiracy theory!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> they'd be like weeds in the garden. we could remove some, but their contamination will never be eliminated without the help of monsanto...
> 
> holy fuck! new conspiracy theory!


Next thing you know we'll have a chupacabra/ bigfoot thread going on


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Next thing you know we'll have a chupacabra/ bigfoot thread going on


what the fuck is a enter net?

and don't pick on chupi, he's just a kid. when he grows up to be a real bigfoot, you'll regret dissing him! his penis is bigger than a chicken's!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> what the fuck is a enter net?
> 
> and don't pick on chupi, he's just a kid. when he grows up to be a real bigfoot, you'll regret dissing him! his penis is bigger than a chicken's!


I won't regret it I'll just send him down the way to @Mellowman2112 he'll love it.....

Noticed your buddy Kul dropped in had nothing to say though must have sum cock in his mouth


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> I won't regret it I'll just send him down the way to @Mellowman2112 he'll love it.....
> 
> Noticed your buddy Kul dropped in had nothing to say though must have sum cock in his mouth


i think we all know what young boys use dirty socks for...

hey, at least it's better than spewing on the carpet...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

wtf jon i know

I sniffed some shit.....turned out to be really good brown dope.
An hour later id bought new shorts ....that cologne and went mushroom hunting........fucken goodtimes i tell ya


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Next thing you know we'll have a chupacabra/ bigfoot thread going on


Not stupid enough.


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @sunni , this would be a good time to lock this thread. ODanksta called me from a Filipino ODumpster. He wants the thread closed. "Tell Sunni, shut it down" were his exact words.


This thread moves entirely way to much for me to actually read through it all and mod it but I'm sure it should be locked by the few posts I've seen lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> This thread moves entirely way to much for me to actually read through it all and mod it but I'm sure it should be locked by the few posts I've seen lol


@sunni, just consider this thread riu's proverbial dumpster...

all the trash goes in this bin...

win/win?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @sunni, just consider this thread riu's proverbial dumpster...
> 
> all the trash goes in this bin...
> 
> win/win?


and we are using a compactor, it's just that some of this shit is super dense....


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @sunni, just consider this thread riu's proverbial dumpster...
> 
> all the trash goes in this bin...
> 
> win/win?


Yea @sunni don't try to read this thread your IQ will drop... but don't lock it either this thread save people hundreds in anger management


----------



## sunni (Aug 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea @sunni don't try to read this thread your IQ will drop... but don't lock it either this thread save people hundreds in anger management


I won't lock it at the moment if it gets out of hand in the future I can't say a mod won't do it you know ?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea @sunni don't try to read this thread your IQ will drop... but don't lock it either this thread save people hundreds of millions of dollars in anger management


fify


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> I won't lock it at the moment if it gets out of hand in the future I can't say a mod won't do it you know ?


Haha I hear you on that... Thanks for not ruining the fun lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> I won't lock it at the moment if it gets out of hand in the future I can't say a mod won't do it you know ?


can we please just keep this as a sparring ground? like ufc, we'll fuck each other up, but all the while entertaining millions of fans...

then you could sell us for 40 billion dollars when it gets big!

it's not my fault that bieber loving thug wannabees are frequenting, but i promise you this... we CAN and WILL spank them!

that should free you up for more baby time!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 10, 2016)

I figured Kul would be out of school by now .....hope his bus driver didn't drive off the edge


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> I won't lock it at the moment if it gets out of hand in the future I can't say a mod won't do it you know ?


what if we move it to the science sub forum?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

Lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I figured Kul would be out of school by now .....hope his bus driver didn't drive off the edge


i don't...


srh88 said:


> what if we move it to the science sub forum?


i like the way you talk... mmm hmmm


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i don't...
> 
> i like the way you talk... mmm hmmm


you got a purrdy mouth


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you got a purrdy mouth


it ain't got no gas in it.

intakes is cleaner than tailpipes... mmm hmmm...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> it ain't got no gas in it.
> 
> intakes is cleaner than tailpipes... mmm hmmm...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


mmm hmmm


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

What cha doin with that blade?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> What cha doin with that blade?


dave dulled it. it is now multi-functional...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

I reckon that awenser dont satisfy me enough mhm mhm


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> What cha doin with that blade?


wudja keel jesse fer, wadja keel jesse fer...?

if you've had dealings with @Iloveskywalkerog , that would be self explanatory...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I reckon that awenser dont satisfy me enough mhm mhm


wull since the dum side ain't teached, mmm hmm, ima reckon i need to 'ply that sharp'n, mmm hmm..

wudja keel vt fer, wudja keel vj fer...

i figger he'da lik'd it, mmm hmmm...
'
i call it a sling blade, mmm hmmm


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 10, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I reckon that awenser dont satisfy me enough mhm mhm


some of the john boy and billy skits are hysterical...

somes people calls em dwarves, i calls em meegits.

them meegits got on that ol broad and say'd

'wudja keel snow watt fer, wudja keel snow watt fer? mmm hmm

them meegits never had a chance mm hmm


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 10, 2016)

Come back @Kul it's not the same here without you


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2016)

How do flatlanders explain seasons?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do flatlanders explain seasons?


The flat earth sits atop of a great turtle that preambulates between heaven and hell.


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Also, this came to my mind. I know that simple observation can be decieving, but if somene watched that Felix guy jump from the stratosphere you can CLEARLY see that the Earths shape is round.
> 
> Unless of course this is all fake and there are a bunch of people sitting in Pentagon photoshoping all the pictures/clips etc.


Wrong. From the exterior camera you see the round get shape dew to the camera lenses. But when he is filmed from the camera mounted inside it shous a different imagine.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 11, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Wrong. From the exterior camera you see the round get shape dew to the camera lenses. But when he is filmed from the camera mounted inside it shous a different imagine.


Why does he fall?


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

One thing is for sure. No one knows shit.


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why does he fall?


He is pushed


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

mypassion said:


> He is pushed


Wrong you are not smarter than a fifth grader the correct answer is gravity


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Wrong you are not smarter than a fifth grader the correct answer is gravity


I don't follow..


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

mypassion said:


> I don't follow..


Thats OK man you'll go into puberty soon it's a little rough at first but its a good thing trust me come back to play with the adults when it's over


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Thats OK man you'll go into puberty soon it's a little rough at first but its a good thing trust me come back to play with the adults when it's over


Kk. Thanks for the suggestion! But better call me almost 30 year old stupid ass etc what is in your mind. At least we are clear on the age thing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

mypassion said:


> But better call me almost 30 year old stupid ass etc what is in your mind.


@tangerinegreen555 I'm going to need a translation on this jiber Jaber sentence if you have the time....

But seriously Bro your almost 30 and think the world's flat? Come on man did u graduate? Or are you above school like Mellowman2112


----------



## mypassion (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> @tangerinegreen555 I'm going to need a translation on this jiber Jaber sentence if you have the time....
> 
> But seriously Bro your almost 30 and think the world's flat? Come on man did u graduate? Or are you above school like Mellowman2112


OK man w/e you say..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Strap one of these on each arm and leg......you'll swear everythings flat
Maybe even flatlines?????


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 11, 2016)

6,000 shitposts. Move along folks. Thread closed.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

mypassion said:


> Wrong. From the exterior camera you see the round get shape dew to the camera lenses. But when he is filmed from the camera mounted inside it shous a different imagine.


Tomatoes tomotoes bro


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 6,000 shitposts. Move along folks. Thread closed.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> @tangerinegreen555 I'm going to need a translation on this jiber Jaber sentence if you have the time....
> 
> But seriously Bro your almost 30 and think the world's flat? Come on man did u graduate? Or are you above school like Mellowman2112


Hey watch it he said almost 30 ....his math he's around 14 I'm guessing .....


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

New theory: the earth is square (possibly a rectangle) 

Look at any map online or elsewhere they are all squares.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Hey watch it he said almost 30 ....his math he's around 14 I'm guessing .....


For real he got his panties in a bunch in his own flat earth thread check it out lol

http://rollitup.org/t/flat-earth.917419/#post-12858268


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Tomatoes tomotoes bro


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> New theory: the earth is square (possibly a rectangle)
> 
> Look at any map online or elsewhere they are all squares.


If that's all your going off of explain globes there all round and show everything your map shows


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

Also to add to my theory: everything the flat landers said x6.

For those who can't follow that's 6 times the proof for flat planes 

Also add everything the round earth folks said as it still all applies.. obviously


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> If that's all your going off of explain globes there all round and show everything your map shows


That's just because globes are easier to make, and it's a hazard to have points on educational props.. there are kids involved what are you some kind of monster?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Strap one of these on each arm and leg......you'll swear everythings flat
> Maybe even flatlines?????
> View attachment 3755000 View attachment 3755002


Oh shit I'm not suppose to be eating the gel before bed time ....I thought it tasted funny .....


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Also to add to my theory: everything the flat landers said x6.
> 
> For those who can't follow that's 6 times the proof for flat planes
> 
> Also add everything the round earth folks said as it still all applies.. obviously


So youtube and wiki times 6..

That makes sense just multiply nonsense and it becomes credible


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

Once "flat earth" is mentioned, nonsense and credibility merge to create bullshit.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The flat earth sits atop of a great turtle that preambulates between heaven and hell.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

If anyone can take me to the edge I will gladly perform my last base jump ever


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

Might as well ask this here to ......guesses at flat landers theme song ......anyone????


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


>


Oh that's deffinately a top contender for sure .....didn't realize they actually had one lol.......I've got another one in mind but nicely done ........anyone else wana take a shot Lmao that was good


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Oh that's deffinately a top contender for sure .....didn't realize they actually had one lol.......I've got another one in mind but nicely done ........anyone else wana take a shot Lmao that was good


So what you got for themesong


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

How about an entire album?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

↑
So jump on over to the real flatlanders thread and post a link and we'll put it to a vote haha
Sounds like a plan off we go see you there @Kul

@Kul ain't coming back


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

There is an astronomical amount of evidence that the earth is flaccid penis.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 11, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> There is an astronomical amount of evidence that the earth is flaccid penis.


Circumcised?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

ALWAYS


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> There is an astronomical amount of evidence that the earth is flaccid penis.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> That name.....
> ...


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Circumcised?


Yes with a coconut and razerblades


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Yes with a coconut and razerblades


Which dirty crusty cum soaked sock are you?


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Which dirty crusty cum soaked sock are you?


The third leg sock


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So youtube and wiki times 6..
> 
> That makes sense just multiply nonsense and it becomes credible


Only if it's by six, 9/10 youtube videos and wiki posters would agree.

I've changed my theory to a pyramid shape. That explains the great pyramids, pink Floyd, and ancient aliens.

Those are my sources and it is now fact


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Might as well ask this here to ......guesses at flat landers theme song ......anyone????


I just noticed you text like me dot dot...this....that... I think youre my sock!! SUSPECT!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2016)

Show me a picture of the edge you flat earth fanny


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I just noticed you text like me dot dot...this....that... I think youre my sock!! SUSPECT!


I .....................,.don't know ........what your talking about .............................................................................Dia


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 11, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


Dude's clearly Jewish Illuminati. Mellowman will not be fooled.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2016)

proof?


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3755165proof?


Fuckin finally...


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Show me a picture of the edge you flat earth fanny









It's literally not possible for a human on foot to get to the antarctic, its surrounded by undrinkable water. Is that a good enough edge for you?

Things are changing cause we are changing, get ready and stop crying. the globe paradigm is coming to an end


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> It's literally not possible for a human on foot to get to the antarctic, its surrounded by undrinkable water. Is that a good enough edge for you?
> 
> Things are changing cause we are changing, get ready and stop crying. the globe paradigm is coming to an end


What's on the other side, bro?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

One thing's not changing. You're an idiot


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> It's literally not possible for a human on foot to get to the antarctic, its surrounded by undrinkable water. Is that a good enough edge for you?
> 
> Things are changing cause we are changing, get ready and stop crying. the globe paradigm is coming to an end


Did you do your homework before going online to talk to the adults?
Don't want mommy to take away your computer privileges away again


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What's on the other side, bro?









ancient map found recently, plus a personal account of an admiral saying yeah we found more land (brodcast on tv in the 50s)


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> ancient map found recently, plus a personal account of an admiral saying yeah we found more land (brodcast on tv in the 50s)


Facts


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> One thing's not changing. You're an idiot


welcome back haters
@Rrog 
@*evergreengardener*


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Facts


google


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> welcome back haters
> @Rrog
> @*evergreengardener*


You can't welcome us back when your the one that left bro.... see we're grown ups and our mothers don't tell us when and when not we can be on the computer


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> You can't welcome us back when your the one that left bro.... see we're grown ups and our mothers don't tell us when and when not we can be on the computer


things to do bro


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2016)

You know you're at the bottom of the barrel when anti-vax and 911 conspiracy nuts laugh at you...


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> ancient map found recently, plus a personal account of an admiral saying yeah we found more land (brodcast on tv in the 50s)


Sweet map. But what's on the other side of that ice wall edge of the Earth you posted?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> things to do bro


Yea the homeroom bell rings at 8am


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Sweet map. But what's on the other side of that ice wall edge of the Earth you posted?


more water and more land so says the flatlanders theory, maybe other civilizations who the fuck knows, i don't. i just know i aint gonna put my head in the sand, i wanna look at everything.

I hope everyone's following the rules and actually toking


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You know you're at the bottom of the barrel when anti-vacs and 911 conspiracy nuts laugh at you...


This kid is in high school still man he admitted to being 15 then said he was born in 1979 he doesn't belong here


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea the homeroom bell rings at 8am


Seriously your fixation with young children is concerning.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> more water and more land so says the flatlanders theory, maybe other civilizations who the fuck knows, i don't. i just know i aint gonna put my head in the sand, i wanna look at everything.
> 
> I hope everyone's following the rules and actually toking


Doesn't the flatlanders theory believe this is just the end of earth. If that's a pic of the edge then why would you think there's more water and land past your edge


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Doesn't the flatlanders theory believe this is just the end of earth. If that's a pic of the edge then why would you think there's more water and land past your edge


Like i said new/old evidence keeps popping up pointing to more land out there


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> Seriously your fixation with young children is concerning.


So you admit being a young child? Did you not see the rules when you signed up stating 18+ only


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> It's literally not possible for a human on foot to get to the antarctic, its surrounded by undrinkable water. Is that a good enough edge for you?
> 
> Things are changing cause we are changing, get ready and stop crying. the globe paradigm is coming to an end


lol


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> So you admit being a young child? Did you not see the rules when you signed up stating 18+ only


ohhh so you are fixated on me


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> more water and more land so says the flatlanders theory, maybe other civilizations who the fuck knows, i don't. i just know i aint gonna put my head in the sand, i wanna look at everything.
> 
> I hope everyone's following the rules and actually toking


Just so I understand, Flat Earthers believe there is more land, more water, and possibly other civilizations (I'm assuming human) on the other side of the ice wall edge of the Flat Earth?

So there's another edge beyond the one you posted? No pics of that one?


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> ohhh so you are fixated on me


Naw man take your phedo thoughts elsewhere


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> ancient map found recently, plus a personal account of an admiral saying yeah we found more land (brodcast on tv in the 50s)


have you shit spattered your tablecloth?


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> have you shit spattered your tablecloth?


with an avatar like that, how can i take you seriously?


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> with an avatar like that, how can i take you seriously?


"have you shit spattered your tablecloth?"

However on closer inspection thats fucking funny lol


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> with an avatar like that, how can i take you seriously?


Look at who the heck is flapping their flaps...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> with an avatar like that, how can i take you seriously?


do you drool? do you have a plastic guard for the keyboard?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

I love ancient (ancient) maps. I've said before I love their anatomically accurate imagery of dragons and sea serpents. I love how "no human can get there.. blah blah..toxic water and all" and yet here we have a hyper-accurate map older than shit. Maybe they just googled it


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> do you drool? do you have a plastic guard for the keyboard?


no i stand when i type, hows your back feeling from sitting on your ass all the time.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 11, 2016)

sorry I don't converse with retards


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I love ancient (ancient) maps. I've said before I love their anatomically accurate imagery of dragons and sea serpents. I love how "no human can get there.. blah blah..toxic water and all" and yet here we have a hyper-accurate map older than shit. Maybe they just googled it


you really have to wonder if the world really is like that map then how did they get a birds eye view of it. Maybe spiritually maybe some kick ass anti grav bubble

Did you guys know that bees don't fly?


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

That would be an anti grav bubble/ levitation

I don't make this shit up im just sharing, like i said google if your interested if not then go away


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> sorry I don't converse with retards


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> That would be an anti grav bubble/ levitation
> 
> I don't make this shit up im just sharing, like i said google if your interested if not then go away


That would be a heat signature from a flir camera


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> That would be a heat signature from a flir camera


Yes thats right Kevin good for you


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> I don't make this shit up


Of course you do, dear


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Of course you do, dear


i can't be mad at you i like your grows too much


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 11, 2016)

@Kul hey flatty I see you liked my art work so much it's now your avatar ........earlier in the thread you said you didn't like my art work and I should go back to grade school ......but now my art work is your face here on Riu ..........lmao


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> @Kul hey flatty I see you liked my art work so much it's now your avatar ........earlier in the thread you said you didn't like my art work and I should go back to grade school ......but now my art work is your face here on Riu ..........lmao


Couldn't help myself, i literally fuckin laughed out loud in a crowd of people when i saw that pic lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> welcome back haters
> @Rrog
> @*evergreengardener*


AKA will you two please come evicserate us accordingly...?


----------



## Sateven Weed (Aug 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3753768 I think this should narrow in the flat landers age quite nicely ......


Bahahaha! !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> AKA will you two please come evicserate us accordingly...?


disembowel (a person or animal)?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Yep now i see


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 11, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Just so I understand, Flat Earthers believe there is more land, more water, and possibly other civilizations (I'm assuming human) on the other side of the ice wall edge of the Flat Earth?
> 
> So there's another edge beyond the one you posted? No pics of that one?


There are Elves and Dwarves they all have their own lands like what we call Earth. Very few men have traveled their but there is a way just like on The Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Its becoming obvious to me fallout from fukishima has leaked into his central nervous system ....prob exact proof the earths flat...




#whackjobs


----------



## Sateven Weed (Aug 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Come back @Kul it's not the same here without you View attachment 3754476


Hahaha! Bahahaha!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> There are Elves and Dwarves they all have their own lands like what we call Earth. Very few men have traveled their but there is a way just like on The Lord Of The Rings.


DUH DUDE MIDDLE EARTH????? Or do u larp your way to gandalf?


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

Are we in the middle of the layers? What if we arent even the outside layer...


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Its becoming obvious to me fallout from fukishima has leaked into his central nervous system ....prob exact proof the earths flat...
> #whackjobs


Finally someone brings up Fukashima... we're all fucked. That thing is still happening and has been killing wildlife across the globe.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

I wanna be the chewy nougat


----------



## Sateven Weed (Aug 11, 2016)

Everyone needs to be kind to Kul!
Why the fak do you think Miss Earhart disappeared without a trace? She is still alive and flying her plane. On and on and on.......
Bermuda Triangle? I think not. Indacouch , you know I am right!
Bahahaha! ! ! NOOOOT


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I wanna be the chewy nougat


Here's the new poster for the Avengers movie coming out in 2022


----------



## Rrog (Aug 11, 2016)

Clearly a flat-earther


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> Finally someone brings up Fukashima... we're all fucked. That thing is still happening and has been killing wildlife across the globe.


Still ain't shit compared to all the nukes dropped on Bikini Atoll right into the Pacific ocean.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_testing_at_Bikini_Atoll

If that didn't kill the Pacific Fukushima ain't shit.


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Still ain't shit compared to all the nukes dropped on Bikini Atoll right into the Pacific ocean.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_testing_at_Bikini_Atoll
> 
> If that didn't kill the Pacific Fukushima ain't shit.


yeah man they blew up shit everywhere, in the atmosphere water all over.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> yeah man they blew up shit everywhere, in the atmosphere water all over.


Yeah, all over the desert too possibly even killed John Wayne they found nuclear fallout around where he filmed a movie. A bunch of people died all over the desert from cancer as well most likely from all the bombs we dropped.

Not to mention the bullshit safe radiation levels any radiation is unsafe it ain't even safe to mine uranium.


----------



## Kul (Aug 11, 2016)

But it aint all bad, summers here and the ladies are out


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2016)

Kul said:


> But it aint all bad, summers here and the ladies are out


kul.. im not gona lie. i like you because you post good tunes.. just like mellowman2112.. just dont end up too absolutely crazy. and fuck this flat earth shit.. lets just all like good tunes




just walk away from it.. join the bright side man


----------



## Kul (Aug 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> kul.. im not gona lie. i like you because you post good tunes.. just like mellowman2112.. just dont end up too absolutely crazy. and fuck this flat earth shit.. lets just all like good tunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I see we're finally blending





And no


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2016)

Fucking stupid .


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Fucking stupid .


Stupid is as stupid does. 

But you can't prove the earth is round. You can't prove man has traveled to the moon soon hopefully though some private company plans to make the trip and also plans to start mining the moon in the near future. But I imagine it ain't easy to land on the moon it needs to be timed just right.

I can't wait until we colonize Mars personally that will be cool I almost wouldn't mind being there I could run a greenhouse and grow plenty of herb because we will need a lot more oxygen than food.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.
> 
> But you can't prove the earth is round. You can't prove man has traveled to the moon soon hopefully though some private company plans to make the trip and also plans to start mining the moon in the near future. But I imagine it ain't easy to land on the moon it needs to be timed just right.
> 
> I can't wait until we colonize Mars personally that will be cool I almost wouldn't mind being there I could run a greenhouse and grow plenty of herb because we will need a lot more oxygen than food.


pussy might be a bit scarce on mars


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 12, 2016)

zeddd said:


> pussy might be a bit scarce on mars


Well I ain't gonna be leaving my wife so I will be getting plenty of pussy.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You know you're at the bottom of the barrel when anti-vax and 911 conspiracy nuts laugh at you...


genuine lol


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> But you can't prove the earth is round. You can't prove man has traveled to the moon


I can't prove you're not an alien, however I deploy known science and deduce that you are not


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I can't prove you're not an alien, however I deploy known science and deduce that you are not


Well you should not be so quick to assume you haven't even seen me I could be hovering over your house in my UFO. Ever wonder why you never see crop circles on weed farms? We suck that shit right up into our flying saucer we don't ruin it like your crappy grain crops. Ever wonder why we always come back? Same reason we have infiltrated your grow forums and learned English.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> kul.. im not gona lie. i like you because you post good tunes.. just like mellowman2112.. just dont end up too absolutely crazy. and fuck this flat earth shit.. lets just all like good tunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 12, 2016)

@Kul hey flats I'm glad you enjoying your avatar ...it suites you nicely and it took me a whole day to customize that for you .......anyways I hope you liked the theme songs me and the other guys picked for you yesterday while you were in school ....K see you aROUND


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2016)

Kul said:


> Aww I see we're finally blending
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was hammered last night.. i guess i tried? i thought we were being to mean to a 12 year old. schools almost back in session, did you get a sweet new backpack?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2016)

This time the backpack needs that strap for your little helmet, remember?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i was hammered last night.. i guess i tried? i thought we were being to mean to a 12 year old. schools almost back in session, did you get a sweet new backpack?


Yeah four seconds of kindness was really hard for me to .....glad that's over... that's my good deed for the week .....but maybe throwing my dogs shit over into the neighbors yard three houses down earlier cancelled that good deed out .....


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This time the backpack needs that strap for your little helmet, remember?


@Kul see we care ...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i was hammered last night.. i guess i tried? i thought we were being to mean to a 12 year old. schools almost back in session, did you get a sweet new backpack?


nah he peels back raw flesh, no need


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 12, 2016)

I think I saw the @Kul waiting for the bus with his new back pack ........has to be him


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3755790 I think I saw the @Kul waiting for the bus with his new back pack ........has to be him


+rep... hahahaha


----------



## Sateven Weed (Aug 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3755790 I think I saw the @Kul waiting for the bus with his new back pack ........has to be him


Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Sateven Weed (Aug 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah four seconds of kindness was really hard for me to .....glad that's over... that's my good deed for the week .....but maybe throwing my dogs shit over into the neighbors yard three houses down earlier cancelled that good deed out .....


Oh my


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Aug 13, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


>


liked the 2nd half of that re bioluminescence, first time I took mushrooms went swimming at night off a coral atoll and every swim stroke was accompanied by a stream of light from my fingertips, I was a youth and knew nothing of bioluminescence so thought it was the mushies


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2016)

Welllllllllllll, She was a teeny tiny girl with a big butthole (banjo music)
When she spread her cheeks I nearly lost control (banjo and jug music)
Inside of her crack, it was black as coal (fiddle comes in)
Stuck it in balls deep and I touched her soul (electric guitar solo)


I made that up camping last night. You're welcome.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Welllllllllllll, She was a teeny tiny girl with a big butthole (banjo music)
> When she spread her cheeks I nearly lost control (banjo and jug music)
> Inside of her crack, it was black as coal (fiddle comes in)
> Stuck it in balls deep and I touched her soul (electric guitar solo)
> ...


i like the butthole part


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Welllllllllllll, She was a teeny tiny girl with a big butthole (banjo music)
> When she spread her cheeks I nearly lost control (banjo and jug music)
> Inside of her crack, it was black as coal (fiddle comes in)
> Stuck it in balls deep and I touched her soul (electric guitar solo)
> ...


.  I also enjoyed the butthole part .....buttholes are so much fun to sing about and .......well nevermind


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Speaking of buttholes.....Hey Kul ....Hugh must be out doing flathead stuff


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Speaking of buttholes.....Hey Kul ....Hugh must be out doing flathead stuff View attachment 3756689


You strike again! You make me that shirt and I'll wear it in public and post it here.

No shit I was wanting to make one these in the past few weeks


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> You strike again! You make me that shirt and I'll wear it in public and post it here.
> 
> No shit I was wanting to make one these in the past few weeks


size is childs small right?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Sateven Weed said:


> Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


omg it's a fuckin SOCK!!!


Sateven Weed said:


> Oh my


fuckin' socks, tryin' to be all jim T kirk and shit...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> You strike again! You make me that shirt and I'll wear it in public and post it here.
> 
> No shit I was wanting to make one these in the past few weeks


That would mean having your address please post it publicly here so I know where to send the xnxx small shirt to .....I promise your address is safe with us .......everybody type in xnxx on there search bar when they get a chance to see if that's the rite size ....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Post
*Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory..*
Oh my
Post by: Sateven Weed, Yesterday at 3:17 PM in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory..*
 Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!
Post by: Sateven Weed, Yesterday at 3:16 PM in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory..*
Everyone needs to be kind to Kul! Why the fak do you think Miss Earhart disappeared without a trace? She is still alive and flying her plane. On...
Post by: Sateven Weed, Thursday at 6:51 PM in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory..*
Hahaha! Bahahaha!
Post by: Sateven Weed, Thursday at 6:35 PM in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory..*
Bahahaha! !
Post by: Sateven Weed, Thursday at 6:30 PM in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Dirty cops*
Had it not happened such a while ago, I totally agree.
Post by: Sateven Weed, Oct 8, 2015 in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Dirty cops*
That's worse than it was for me. I support my local Sheriff's department, but most of our cops here are like that. Sorry bro
Post by: Sateven Weed, Oct 8, 2015 in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*Dirty cops*
Wow! That's nuts! Sucks man. Sorry
Post by: Sateven Weed, Oct 8, 2015 in forum: Toke N Talk

Post
*weirdest seedling ever*
Oh O totally!
Post by: Sateven Weed, Oct 6, 2015 in forum: Marijuana Plant Problems

Post
*weirdest seedling ever*
Nice plant, definitely not pot, but nice. So what is that your growing?
Post by: Sateven Weed, Oct 6, 2015 in forum: Marijuana Plant Problems

Post
*Dirty cops*
It happened to me a few years ago. Card in hand, and the guy took my whole crop. Funny though, a friend (cop) new him, and said he was known for...
Post by: Sateven Weed, Oct 6, 2015 in forum: Toke N Talk
Showing results 1 to 20 of 69 Next >


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

*Sateven Weed*
*Member*
Male, 35
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore
Member Since:
Sep 15, 2015
Messages:
68
Likes Received:
43
Trophy Points:
23


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Excuse me for being old and not knowing internet slang but wtf is a sock


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Excuse me for being old and not knowing internet slang but wtf is a sock


someone whos here already or coming back after ban with a different name.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> someone whos here already or coming back after ban with a different name.


Aww I see Dia666 called me her sock for typing like her the other day ....thought it was a typo .......if I ever do that I wana be a cock


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Aww I see Dia666 called me her sock for typing like her the other day ....thought it was a typo .......if I ever do that I wana be a cock


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> someone whos here already or coming back after ban with a different name.


or something a nasty fucker pulls off his unwashed feet, sticks his arm into, and uses it to start typing on rollitup as if it's not the person it came off of...

dirty fuckin' socks... @DavidKratos92 's are crunchy, full of ejaculate aimed at justin bieber, but captured and collected as not to ruin non-laminated posters...

thug life!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Aww I see Dia666 called me her sock for typing like her the other day ....thought it was a typo .......if I ever do that I wana be a cock


well, you are kind of a dick already...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> well, you are kind of a dick already...


I'd hate to offend our flat lander friend @Kul and I was told 14 year olds don't like the word dick .....so out of respect for our slightly retarted below average iq friend you could have called me a pee pee so kul could understand what your talking about and calling me ..........where on round earth are you coming from ..............actually nevermind I am a dick/cock/pee pee I like being a big dick cause my other one is quite small and useless .....don't tell nobody


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I'd hate to offend our flat lander friend @Kul and I was told 14 year olds don't like the word dick .....so out of respect for our slightly retarted below average iq friend you could have called me a pee pee so kul could understand what your talking about and calling me ..........where on round earth are you coming from ..............actually nevermind I am a dick/cock/pee pee I like being a big dick cause my other one is quite small and useless .....don't tell nobody


oh my goodness gracious! please forgive, i forgot that there were children in the room. i do declare, from this very moment on, i will refer to the enormity of the phallus as 'peter'...

lol, you make me laugh @Indacouch


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> oh my goodness gracious! please forgive, i forgot that there were children in the room. i do declare, from this very moment on, i will refer to the enormity of the phallus as 'peter'...
> 
> lol, you make me laugh @Indacouch


I'm the kind of guy who has enough stress in day to day life between work my garden and the wife kids and bills that coming on here is kind of my stress reliever in a way .....I read posts on here for many years before I ever joined ......the only reason I did is cause there is good info on here but there's several very amusing characters on here including you that crack me up ....this is the only site I'm a part of because I'm not a tech Savy guy ....just a regular dude .......oh I do have a craigslist account for when I have to sale my body for extra cash every now and then.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Where might one purchase this willy warmer.. ._.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Where might one purchase this willy warmer.. ._.


no idea. i think your best option would be having your mom knit one for you


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I'm the kind of guy who has enough stress in day to day life between work my garden and the wife kids and bills that coming on here is kind of my stress reliever in a way .....I read posts on here for many years before I ever joined ......the only reason I did is cause there is good info on here but there's several very amusing characters on here including you that crack me up ....this is the only site I'm a part of because I'm not a tech Savy guy ....just a regular dude .......oh I do have a craigslist account for when I have to sale my body for extra cash every now and then.


Same with me, ive been reading content on here for years as well as grasscity and icmag before joining any and i went with RIU wooot


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no idea. i think your best option would be having your mom knit one for you


Yea smart ill ask if she'll make two so i can send u one


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Where might one purchase this willy warmer.. ._.


Do you have to rub it in my face .......not your willy


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Do you have to rub it in my face .......not your willy


??


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> ??


i think hes asking for anal


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> ??


. The fact that I mentioned above I have two BBs and a tic tac between my legs .......and your over here talking about needing a willy warmer.....just be a lil more considerate....


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think hes asking for anal


Exit only srh88 .....unless my wife dominates me in brutal ways ....once again please don't tell nobody this


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Where might one purchase this willy warmer.. ._.


google dude, it is your friend...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/322222550991?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> google dude, it is your friend...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/322222550991?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


10 dollars... jeeze


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Exit only srh88 .....unless my wife dominates me in brutal ways ....once again please don't tell nobody this


found you something for that as well...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Strap-On-Penis-Dildo-Vibrator-Erection-Assist-Hollow-Silicone-Harness-Unisex-/291844155359?hash=item43f34467df:g:azQAAOSwcwhVP2I7


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 10 dollars... jeeze


and 17$ shipping.

quality costs yo...

thug life!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey @Kul we got a bunch of money together and sent the cat of curiosity up to figure out what's what and it's round my friend [email protected]


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 13, 2016)

That's what I get for not signing on until after 8 I miss out on most of the fun lol


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Yea smart ill ask if she'll make two so i can send u one


Maybe three if you don't mind .....mine will be very quick and easy to make trust me ......I just hope it's not to hard to figure in the one testicle issue I have .......il send a pic with dimensions if your willing ..........do you think flaccid or hard for the pics ......actually nevermind it won't make much difference in my case .......


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul this will probably be the only legitimate serious thing il ask you ......of course besides all the stuff I've posted thus far .........do you even grow .......and if yes what strain ........and if not what types of medication are you on and or other drugs ........


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


>


So the earth is flat in your eyes


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Kul this will probably be the only legitimate serious thing il ask you ......of course besides all the stuff I've posted thus far .........do you even grow .......and if yes what strain ........and if not what types of medication are you on and or other drugs ........


Gotta be hallucinogens to believe in this shit


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> ]


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Gotta be hallucinogens to believe in this shit


Precisely just trying to figure out exactly what it is ......cause for him to believe the earth is flat were dealing with some good shit here .......although I don't want to get to excited because when I was barely a teenager much like kul and smoked my first decent grass I would have the occasional bird smile at me .....it may be as simple as a thc virgin on our hands ......or it could be a kul cocktail and I'd like to know the recipe for scientific reasons only of course .........and kul I won't tell your mom I promise .....scouts honor,pinky promise or whatever other saying will make you trust me briefly


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


I love a story with a happy ending


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Kul this will probably be the only legitimate serious thing il ask you ......of course besides all the stuff I've posted thus far .........do you even grow .......and if yes what strain ........and if not what types of medication are you on and or other drugs ........


Proud father and finishing my second harvest
Purple Power x Haze
WW
Green Crack
Atomic
And yes also enjoy all types of natural hallucinogens


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Precisely just trying to figure out exactly what it is ......cause for him to believe the earth is flat were dealing with some good shit here .......although I don't want to get to excited because when I was barely a teenager much like kul and smoked my first decent grass I would have the occasional bird smile at me .....it may be as simple as a thc virgin on our hands ......or it could be a kul cocktail and I'd like to know the recipe for scientific reasons only of course .........and kul I won't tell your mom I promise .....scouts honor,pinky promise or whatever other saying will make you trust me briefly


ayahuasca brother


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> ayahuasca brother


I rest my case


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> Proud father and finishing my second harvest
> Purple Power x Haze
> WW
> Green Crack
> ...


Super rest my case


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> So the earth is flat in your eyes


Fuck no, that makes no sense at all.

In the long run... How the fuck should I know ?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Fuck no, that makes no sense at all.
> 
> In the long run... How the fuck should I know ?


Mmmmmmm k ......just curious ...and it's round we sent a private totally unbiased cat up and it's definately round ......


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> Proud father and finishing my second harvest
> Purple Power x Haze auto
> WW auto
> Green Crack auto
> ...


Fify


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Fuck no, that makes no sense at all.
> 
> In the long run... How the fuck should I know ?


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Fify


that one i gotta say no to fuck autos lol


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


>


explain weather.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 13, 2016)

This is utter nonsense.. 
Its a reality test


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


>


Kul really man .....is mommy not giving you enough attention at home cause I'm starting to think were your only friends which is ok but I do charge for friendship .....and it's double the rate for flat earthers .....I'm guna PM you a up close butthole pic when I run out of dumb shit to show and say about the way you think the earth is flat ..........what part of the flat world you live in are you from ........oh and what does your mom look like ?


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> explain weather.


Pro tip: watch at 1.5 speed cause ain't no one got time for that


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> Pro tip: watch at 1.5 speed cause ain't no one got time for that


opened the vid.. seen a bunch of bible quotes.. 
aint noone got time for that either


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> Pro tip: watch at 1.5 speed cause ain't no one got time for that


The fuck..


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Kul really man .....is mommy not giving you enough attention at home cause I'm starting to think were your only friends which is ok but I do charge for friendship .....and it's double the rate for flat earthers .....I'm guna PM you a up close butthole pic when I run out of dumb shit to show and say about the way you think the earth is flat ..........what part of the flat world you live in are you from ........oh and what does your mom look like ?


She's hot bro


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

@Kul here's a brain teaser for you Pics or it's not true your moms hot


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> @Kul here's a brain teaser for you View attachment 3756989Pics or it's not true your moms hot


----------



## srh88 (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


>


----------



## Kul (Aug 13, 2016)

lmao


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

Kul said:


> Pro tip: watch at 1.5 speed cause ain't no one got time for that


Oh ok so if we look at things cockwise that makes difference like counter cockwise vertical cockwise and poles .......so flat earthers put a lot of emphasis cockwise I see. Interesting


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2016)

If that's your mom you should still be breastfeeding .....oh and naked pics or it's not true ....


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

I found another believer for you @Kul she looks pretty smart and reminds me of you Good night Riu peeps .....il be back tomorrow to keep up this scientific debate ........because we all know were all a bunch of masterbaters ....oops i mean master debaters See what happends when I'm sleepy .......peace til the next one


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> explain weather.





Kul said:


> Pro tip: watch at 1.5 speed cause ain't no one got time for that


20,000 fukin idiots


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

Row your boat BITCHES Kul can't do it for you






Thanks @tyler.durden


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> If that's your mom you should still be breastfeeding .....oh and naked pics or it's not true ....


My only regret of not having children...if Uber offered breast feeding i'd order but she'd have to be organic


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Row your boat BITCHES Kul can't do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thug life!

just like @DavidKratos92


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Row your boat BITCHES Kul can't do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deep


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

If Kul should suddenly die from "suicide","overdose" or "natural gas explosion" ..know that Kul would never do such a thing


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> explain weather.


What _specific aspect _of weather, would you like to be explained?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> What _specific aspect _of weather, would you like to be explained?


The fact that it takes place in the shape of a sphere would be a good start.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Row your boat BITCHES Kul can't do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I ain't rowing shit ....and I don't need a captain .....I have one on stand by


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3757276I ain't rowing shit ....and I don't need a captain .....I have one on stand by


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> thug life!
> 
> just like @DavidKratos92


When you get a chance whats the story behind this guy mentioned above ............oh and sorry OP for hijacking your interesting thread that everybody laughs at and sucks herpie infested butthole .......gotta be courteous to the OPs guys. Remember respect


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> When you get a chance whats the story behind this guy mentioned above ............oh and sorry OP for hijacking your interesting thread that everybody laughs at and sucks herpie infested butthole .......gotta be courteous to the OPs guys. Remember respect


i don't think odanksta is going to mind. he/she/it has been gone for a while now... maybe to the Philippines to be with mr ms odanksta...

and @DavidKratos92 is a 12 yo white boy crip from compton who is currently friends with tookie while he lives in boston and masturbates to justin bieber posters.

he'd apparently suck and fuck the biebs until his holes are prolapsed.

thug life!


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Don't worry i got this


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Don't worry i got this


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i don't think odanksta is going to mind. he/she/it has been gone for a while now... maybe to the Philippines to be with mr ms odanksta...
> 
> and @DavidKratos92 is a 12 yo white boy crip from compton who is currently friends with tookie while he lives in boston and masturbates to justin bieber posters.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info ......your a trusted source of such things ...imvho and it's nice to know there's a actual gay crip around as in homosexual/butthole pirate/who wants to play hide the salami with JB...k good to know ........anyways that clears that up back to the serious stuff ........TY


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


mother.

fucking.

epic.

thank you for sharing, you made my decade...
'there's....

got to be...

some...

WAY....


some... THING...

that we can do...

....

mr. spock....

do you....

have...

any.... advice....

on the matter....

at hand...?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Row your boat BITCHES Kul can't do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Just remember his most important point, 'when you fight with reality, you lose.' That especially applies to flat Earth nonsense...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2016)

Fuk that pussy


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No problem. Just remember his most important point, 'when you fight with reality, you lose.' That especially applies to flat Earth nonsense...


Again only 6 and a half minutes if you watch at 1.5 speed


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> Again only 6 and a half minutes if you watch at 1.5 speed


Why would anyone listen to what this dude has to say? Why do you find it credible?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

My actual front yard ......I have a video but it's less entertaining than the monster turtles above


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Why would anyone listen to what this dude has to say? Why do you find it credible?


It doesn't need to be credible its interesting .He shares his time, energy and ideas, so respect to him. Its our choice what we want to do with that info ........and its entertaining.


----------



## Kul (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


>


 Kul you will be a virgin forever ....unless you pay and a chick and believe it was real .....you know like you believe you live in a clone dome .....there called hookers and come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2016)

Kul said:


> It doesn't need to be credible its interesting .He shares his time, energy and ideas, so respect to him. Its our choice what we want to do with that info ........and its entertaining.


Cool. I was mistaken, I thought we were discussing reality. I guess the terms interesting and entertaining are subjective...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Flat round who gives a fuck? I'm here for the pussy and drugs fuck the rest of the world!!





I mean really fuck the world!


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kul said:


>


No forests, is a diversion.
If you would like my breakdown of the subject, pm me.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Flat round who gives a fuck? I'm here for the pussy and drugs fuck the rest of the world!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you need is purpose and love. I love you brother. You don't have to hate anymore. Know that there are many good people in this world unfortunately it is usually the biggest loudmouth that makes the most noise.


----------



## Kul (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No forests, is a diversion.
> If you would like my breakdown of the subject, pm me.


I heard that too but I was so blown away by the info that i wasn't focusing on the distraction part. 
I would like to learn more about it so yes please pm me or post it here.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

Kul said:


> I heard that too but I was so blown away by the info that i wasn't focusing on the distraction part.
> I would like to learn more about it so yes please pm me or post it here.


Ya post it here we all love eachother and stuff..... like peace and happiness ....and love thy neighbor ..and lots and lots of other stuff........were all very interested in your new friends opinion kul


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No forests, is a diversion.
> If you would like my breakdown of the subject, pm me.


I would like your break down .....rite here rite now ......don't you want your theory or breakdown critiqued by some of the best in the business ............thought so ....let it out ..............sssssshhhhhhhhh everyone stage is yours @reddan1981


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I would like your break down .....rite here rite now ......don't you want your theory or breakdown critiqued by some of the best in the business ............thought so ....let it out ..............sssssshhhhhhhhh everyone stage is yours @reddan1981


You came to play our game awe... too bad little kid, you don't reach the height minimum. Now please go fuck off.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You came to play our game awe... too bad little kid, you don't reach the height minimum. Now please go fuck off.


I wana hear all about your forests of diversion .......I may be short but il dick slap a six foot man no problem .......but peace and love and forests and diversion and all that dumb shit you were saying above ........lay it out ssssssshhhhhhhh it's al yours lil fella .................and don't try to lure kul into a PM you pedophile he's only around 9 to 14 years old ......but I'm still so seriously interested in your theory mr reddass I mean reddick I mean reddgofuckyourself ........fuckin auto spell Sorry go ahead


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You came to play our game awe... too bad little kid, you don't reach the height minimum. Now please go fuck off.


Oh and thanks for saying please redanal


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I wana hear all about your forests of diversion .......I may be short but il dick slap a six foot man no problem .......but peace and love and forests and diversion and all that dumb shit you were saying above ........lay it out ssssssshhhhhhhh it's al yours lil fella .................and don't try to lure kul into a PM you pedophile he's only around 9 to 14 years old ......but I'm still so seriously interested in your theory mr reddass I mean reddick I mean reddgofuckyourself ........fuckin auto spell Sorry go ahead





Indacouch said:


> Oh and thanks for saying please redanal


Wow you totally freaked out, eh lil' buddy? Pull-your-finger-out-of-your-arse, lil' homo I meant homey. You fantasise about slapping 6 foot men, because you are vertically limited, that's OK... take your rage, your fantasy and your backwards thinking,out of this thread, you aren't witty enough and your illiterate dribbling is not even close to trolling.










Ps. You is a little bitch and your penis barely even classifies as a penis.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

SHARK HUNTING SUIT!!!! Flatness
Of earth types
  tirico wanted to chat sports....but the earth is flat......


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Wow you totally freaked out, eh lil' buddy? Pull-your-finger-out-of-your-arse, lil' homo I meant homey. You fantasise about slapping 6 foot men, because you are vertically limited, that's OK... take your rage, your fantasy and your backwards thinking,out of this thread, you aren't witty enough and your illiterate dribbling is not even close to trolling.


Calm down was it the pedophile thing that hot home or my auto spell .......I will only take my finger out of my ass if you explain in great detail with love and flat earthiness and forests of diversion ....and whatever else your weird ass wants to hear .....point is my finger will stay in my ass and my dick is actually really small with one testicle .....sorry for lying reddanus ......I'm ready to hear your bullshit .....I mean truth Sorry my auto correct acts up ........k once again ssssshhhhhhh everyone it's all yours reddass


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Calm down was it the pedophile thing that hot home or my auto spell .......I will only take my finger out of my ass if you explain in great detail with love and flat earthiness and forests of diversion ....and whatever else your weird ass wants to hear .....point is my finger will stay in my ass and my dick is actually really small with one testicle .....sorry for lying reddanus ......I'm ready to hear your bullshit .....I mean truth Sorry my auto correct acts up ........k once again ssssshhhhhhh everyone it's all yours reddass


Truthfully though, have you got your finger up there... like _now?_


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Wow you totally freaked out, eh lil' buddy? Pull-your-finger-out-of-your-arse, lil' homo I meant homey. You fantasise about slapping 6 foot men, because you are vertically limited, that's OK... take your rage, your fantasy and your backwards thinking,out of this thread, you aren't witty enough and your illiterate dribbling is not even close to trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you and I can tell that flat earth believers are such smart peaceful people just by our exchange here ......brings a tear to my eye reddshlong but I can't wipe it cause both fingers are in my ass now


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No forests, is a diversion.
> If you would like my breakdown of the subject, pm me.


i really want to hear this gem.. if you think this, you must of never been in the woods before. also whats the diversion for? we dont need to hide this one in PM, i thought this thread was for debate


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i really want to hear this gem.. if you think this, you must of never been in the woods before. also whats the diversion for? we dont need to hide this one in PM, i thought this thread was for debate


What you guys don't realize is that if you ask Reddan for his take on things, he will actually give it to you. That's the real danger here. You guys have no idea what you're in for. Please let them do PMs...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> What you guys don't realize is that if you ask Reddan for his take on things, he will actually give it to you. That's the real danger here. You guys have no idea what you're in for. Please let them do PMs...


so what youre really saying is i should send him a dick pic..
dont worry tyler, im picking up what your putting down


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i really want to hear this gem.. if you think this, you must of never been in the woods before. also whats the diversion for? we dont need to hide this one in PM, i thought this thread was for debate


More tears.....srh88 well said that's what I was trying to say before my auto spell started acting up and I still can't wipe the tears cause I've decided to keep my fingers in place until @reddan1981 shares his speach .......you guys should see what I'm typing with ....


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

PMs are for pussies oh and pedophiles in this particular case with reddtaint because @Kul is just a little boy and doesn't know any better and we all know I have kuls best interest in mind .......so I'm on to you @reddan1981 I watched all the to catch a predator series .......it would be in your best interest to share your theory ....because if you don't we will all know you were just here to lure a little boy into a PM situation and get a grown man to sick fingers in his ass ...........


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

CUM AT MEH BRAH


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i really want to hear this gem.. if you think this, you must of never been in the woods before. also whats the diversion for? we dont need to hide this one in PM, i thought this thread was for debate


Im afraid it is outside of your comprehensive range. If you had read my message with a little more attention you will have noted that, I discerned against 'no forests' which is a theory that suggests the earth was covered by giant trees, which, through a process not really explained,breaks down and mineralises into rock. I could break it down to an audience no problem. But I'm sure my common sense answers will baffle your tiny pea brain jk I love you dude, let's kiss and make up.
For your humour, giant trees would create giant canopies,which would block out the light and leave the undergrowth barren, what about top soil? The deepest recorded is 20 metres or so, just not deep enough to support the required root mass.... I could literally find arguments for it all day, but wouldn't that take the fun out of you bunch of dummies learning?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Im afraid it is outside of your comprehensive range. If you had read my message with a little more attention you will have noted that, I discerned against 'no forests' which is a theory that suggests the earth was covered by giant trees, which, through a process not really explained,breaks down and mineralises into rock. I could break it down to an audience no problem. But I'm sure my common sense answers will baffle your tiny pea brain jk I love you dude, let's kiss and make up.
> For your humour, giant trees would create giant canopies,which would block out the light and leave the undergrowth barren, what about top soil? The deepest recorded is 20 metres or so, just not deep enough to support the required root mass.... I could literally find arguments for it all day, but wouldn't that take the fun out of you bunch of dummies learning?


lol... you sound upset. what about the deserts? top soil i can go with though, it is made of broken down material.. but in my area its mostly clay. but if you get under the soil, its mosty stone here


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Im afraid it is outside of your comprehensive range. If you had read my message with a little more attention you will have noted that, I discerned against 'no forests' which is a theory that suggests the earth was covered by giant trees, which, through a process not really explained,breaks down and mineralises into rock. I could break it down to an audience no problem. But I'm sure my common sense answers will baffle your tiny pea brain jk I love you dude, let's kiss and make up.
> For your humour, giant trees would create giant canopies,which would block out the light and leave the undergrowth barren, what about top soil? The deepest recorded is 20 metres or so, just not deep enough to support the required root mass.... I could literally find arguments for it all day, but wouldn't that take the fun out of you bunch of dummies learning?


most trees never put down roots past 5-8 feet. they grow laterally, not vertically.

care to try again? you still have two life-lines...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol... you sound upset. what about the deserts? top soil i can go with though, it is made of broken down material.. but in my area its mostly clay. but if you get under the soil, its mosty stone here


hey @srh88 , i found a dirty sock. wanna help do some laundry? it's more 'happenin' than this stalled out and once epic waste-of-time thread...

http://rollitup.org/t/moving-smartpot-plant-that-has-grown-into-the-ground.917846/


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> most trees never put down roots past 5-8 feet. they grow laterally, not vertically.
> 
> care to try again? you still have two life-lines...


What trees _am I _on about genius, what is their species called.....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> All you need is purpose and love. I love you brother. You don't have to hate anymore. Know that there are many good people in this world unfortunately it is usually the biggest loudmouth that makes the most noise.


Aw you love me? Can we have some butt play now? Lmao


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> What trees _am I _on about genius, what is their species called.....


Sequoia sempervirens

try again genius...


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> Sequoia sempervirens
> 
> try again genius...


You jackass you haven't even found out their name? You do know I am arguing *against *the giant trees theory from the video posted by kul? You are thick.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 15, 2016)

Off to sleep, I got work at 03.00 catch up with you pussies tomorrow.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You jackass you haven't even found out their name? You do know I am arguing *against *the giant trees theory from the video posted by kul? You are thick.


i know i could stand to lose 30lbs, but you don't have to call me fat...

more cushion for the pushin'!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Aw you love me? Can we have some butt play now? Lmao


COUGHHHHH


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You jackass you haven't even found out their name? You do know I am arguing *against *the giant trees theory from the video posted by kul? You are thick.


Ill admit.......i sniff my fingers yes...


----------



## Kul (Aug 15, 2016)

*Volcanic Activity, Not Giant Bears, Created Enigmatic Devils Tower*













Cannabis stem cell structure






and the same hexagonal structures at devils tower


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

Listen....judge judies craniology gives meh a hardon.
#wrinkledskinsquirts


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

Kul said:


> *Volcanic Activity, Not Giant Bears, Created Enigmatic Devils Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you ever heard of a plateau? it's not just used in phrase, ie, ''i think @Kul 's intelligence level has 'plateaued'''....


----------



## Kul (Aug 15, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> have you ever heard of a plateau? it's not just used in phrase, ie, ''i think @Kul 's intelligence level has 'plateaued'''....


lol i hear ya, it was more of a reply to @reddan1981 and his ASSumption that "giant canopies,would block out the light and leave the undergrowth barren" with some cannabis humor mixed in.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2016)

This thread truly sucks. Apparently, it doesn't even have to be about flat earth to suck. Did MM get turtled again? His absence makes me happy...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Off to sleep, I got work at 03.00 catch up with you pussies tomorrow.


We all know you don't work reddong this message above is just another diversion so we would leave you alone ............and you can have @Kul ......you just wanted to take advantage of him in a PM anyways knowing he's between the ages of 9 and 14 wears a helmet and rides a short bus and obviously much like yourself isn't the brightest star in the sky ...I was on to you from the beginning with your diversion bullshit ......k bye kul go with the nice man


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

Flatlanders dating site

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1715361755344534?view=permalink&id=1768632293350813&fs=2&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Kul (Aug 15, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Flatlanders dating site
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1715361755344534?view=permalink&id=1768632293350813&fs=2&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Flatlanders dating site
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1715361755344534?view=permalink&id=1768632293350813&fs=2&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply


what is it.. cant see it, i dont have facebook


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This thread truly sucks. Apparently, it doesn't even have to be about flat earth to suck. *Did MM get turtled again*? His absence makes me happy...


One can only hope...

Once in a while I click on certain profiles to see if they're dead yet, but clicking on his might make my finger turn to stone.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This thread truly sucks. Apparently, it doesn't even have to be about flat earth to suck. Did MM get turtled again? His absence makes me happy...


Your fired...


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> We all know you don't work reddong this message above is just another diversion so we would leave you alone ............and you can have @Kul ......you just wanted to take advantage of him in a PM anyways knowing he's between the ages of 9 and 14 wears a helmet and rides a short bus and obviously much like yourself isn't the brightest star in the sky ...I was on to you from the beginning with your diversion bullshit ......k bye kul go with the nice man


I dont take pleasure in goading your stupidity, but you have got so much of it, share some more with us.... please.
I said please and you like that, don't ya lil cretin?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

Im begining to believe edwardy van halen 123456 may be a world leading expert on flatness theories......i may be wrong


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I dont take pleasure in goading your stupidity, but you have got so much of it, share some more with us.... please.
> I said please and you like that, don't ya lil cretin?


I see you and kul are getting along good .....you make a comment kul immediately liked it ....you guys must have enjoyed your PM session together ......dirty reddick you ....I'm not guna waste my time with you because your not even a real flat earther ...your a fuckin Russian .......paid Russian ...and a pedophile ...I already gave you kul you communist basterd ........and I know once I start to hurt your feelings you'll just pretend to go to work again .......so peace reddass ,reddong,reddork ,reddyoushowedurbuttholetokul....Imonto you .....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

So he's a russian pedophile..........
Okay............
I say larissa FTW

 y TALITA
MUY BONITA


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Im begining to believe edwardy van halen 123456 may be a world leading expert on flatness theories......i may be wrong


he got ban hammered...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> So he's a russian pedophile..........
> Okay............
> I say larissa FTW
> 
> ...


Russian paid troll/spy/pedophile yes .....sorry for the correction


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

Imagine his resume? Lmao


Indacouch said:


> Russian paid troll/spy/pedophile yes .....sorry for the correction


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

The earhs flat now join my royale clash clan......pronto


----------



## Kul (Aug 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I see you and kul are getting along good .....you make a comment kul immediately liked it ....you guys must have enjoyed your PM session together ......dirty reddick you ....I'm not guna waste my time with you because your not even a real flat earther ...your a fuckin Russian .......paid Russian ...and a pedophile ...I already gave you kul you communist basterd ........and I know once I start to hurt your feelings you'll just pretend to go to work again .......so peace reddass ,reddong,reddork ,reddyoushowedurbuttholetokul....Imonto you .....View attachment 3758922


I liked your post cus the picture was funny the rest was shit. 

I like witty funny or informative and boobs!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

If danica had natural D's id have a serious man boner for her


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If danica had natural D's id have a serious man boner for her


as opposed to a woman boner?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2016)

Kul said:


> I liked your post cus the picture was funny the rest was shit.
> 
> I like witty funny or informative and boobs!


Boobs are round like the earth we live on .....and I like them to all shapes and sizes .......I would say you prefer flat chested man boobs cause your whole flat earth theory and new Russian BFF reddong81.........now I will wait until somebody post a pic of a man with rather large female looking breasts .....possibly a pic of reddouche81 himself ......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> as opposed to a woman boner?


Wow bob your right


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 16, 2016)

Does anyone remember jawbreakers? 

They were round, I am missing a tooth.

Proof the world is a pyramid


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2016)

My world started as a crevice.


----------



## NewHeights (Aug 17, 2016)

A round ass is the world to me


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Boobs are round like the earth we live on .....and I like them to all shapes and sizes .......I would say you prefer flat chested man boobs cause your whole flat earth theory and new Russian BFF reddong81.........now I will wait until somebody post a pic of a man with rather large female looking breasts .....possibly a pic of reddouche81 himself ......


I admire your tenacity. If you search this thread you will find a picture of me, no man boobs. I don't want to get into a big slagging match but it seems you are trying to troll. What if.... what if you have been lied to? Is it _impossible? _Can you prove all of your beliefs, if not,then how can you argue so vehemently for them?
Please post your number 1 proof for the earth being round (or oblate spheroid).


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I admire your tenacity. If you search this thread you will find a picture of me, no man boobs. I don't want to get into a big slagging match but it seems you are trying to troll. What if.... what if you have been lied to? Is it _impossible? _Can you prove all of your beliefs, if not,then how can you argue so vehemently for them?
> Please post your number 1 proof for the earth being round (or oblate spheroid).


I've said my peace with you and have exposed you as the Russian pedophile spy you are and I've even given you kul .....and I know what you look like I posted a pic of you with your horse recently ....I've done my homework reddan81........I know what that name is supposed to mean you Russian basterd .....red dan 81 your name sounds a lot like the movie RED DAWN which happends to be from the 80s .....and guess what it's about .....yes that's rite ......you fool nobody you cock loving communist .....RED DAWN go read what it's about to reveal who reddick here really is ........


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I've said my peace with you and have exposed you as the Russian pedophile spy you are and I've even given you kul .....and I know what you look like I posted a pic of you with your horse recently ....I've done my homework reddan81........I know what that name is supposed to mean you Russian basterd .....red dan 81 your name sounds a lot like the movie RED DAWN which happends to be from the 80s .....and guess what it's about .....yes that's rite ......you fool nobody you cock loving communist .....RED DAWN go read what it's about to reveal who reddick here really is ........


i thought that the hunt for red october was about sean connery attempting to gain his red-wings...

i was so disappointed...


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I have little man syndrome ....why is life so cruel......I'm also lactose intolerant.......WA,WA,WA


Itty bitty legs, let it go you little weirdo.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Itty bitty legs, let it grow (go) you little weirdo.


Lalallalalallalallallal ears plugged lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallRUSSIAN PEDOPHILE lalallalalalalalallalalallalalalala Lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal your only mad cause you've been exposed mutha***ka. Lalalalala


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lalallalalallalallallal ears plugged lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallRUSSIAN PEDOPHILE lalallalalalalalallalalallalalalala Lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal your only mad cause you've been exposed mutha***ka. Lalalalala


You freaky little fucker,you must love the word peado? Are you a nonce? Do you like thinking about that word, do you get aroused you nasty little thing?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Lalallalalallalallallal ears plugged lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalallRUSSIAN PEDOPHILE lalallalalalalalallalalallalalalala Lalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalal your only mad cause you've been exposed mutha***ka. Lalalalala


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I admire your tenacity. If you search this thread you will find a picture of me, no man boobs. I don't want to get into a big slagging match but it seems you are trying to troll. What if.... what if you have been lied to? Is it _impossible? _Can you prove all of your beliefs, if not,then how can you argue so vehemently for them?
> Please post your number 1 proof for the earth being round (or oblate spheroid).


Physics.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You freaky little fucker,you must love the word peado? Are you a nonce? Do you like thinking about that word, do you get aroused you nasty little thing?


It's pedo dumbass oops I mean silly goose Russian .....and it makes me think of you that's all.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Physics.


not burned.

incinerated.

nuked.

super nova.

*mic drop*


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2016)

. For you reddong1981 ....pedophile Russian spy you've been had and now your mad


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Physics.


Show me the physics.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Show me the physics.


Not my job to show physics to somebody that is clearly avoiding physics.

Sorry, I will not get sucked into your vortex. My role here is like that of 99% of users - to provide a counterpoint to the crazies. You sir, are a crazy. I hope it comes naturally or you must be exhausted.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Show me the physics.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> . For you reddong1981 ....pedophile Russian spy you've been had and now your mad


What a great film for an utter atrocity. I fantasized about keeping Lea Thompson safe from all those Cubans - hunkered down with a Springfield and some purloined RPGs, and maybe some of those gourmet TV dinners. "Oh yeah Lea, I'll keep you safe. Are there any more Salisbury steak left or do I need to singlehandedly blow up another column of BMPs?"


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Please post your number 1 proof for the earth being round (or oblate spheroid).


*The Moon* - why would the shadow of the Earth appear as round during multiple historical lunar eclipses? Keep in mind this has occurred multiple times throughout recorded history meaning multiple angles of the Earth still appear round no matter which angle it is viewed from

*Ships *- why do ships disappear before horizons before their masts do?







*Varying Star Constellations* - why can you see some constellations from one part of the Earth, but not another?













This only works if the Earth is round

Shadows and Sticks - If you stick a stick in the ground, it will produce a shadow. The shadow moves as time passes. If the world had been flat, then two sticks in different locations would produce the same shadow:







But they don’t. This is because the earth is round, and not flat:







Eratosthenes (276-194 BCE) used this principle to calculate the circumference of the Earth

Plane Rides: No edges 

Other planets are round upon observation

Timezones


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *The Moon* - why would the shadow of the Earth appear as round during multiple historical lunar eclipses? Keep in mind this has occurred multiple times throughout recorded history meaning multiple angles of the Earth still appear round no matter which angle it is viewed from
> 
> *Ships *- why do ships disappear before horizons before their masts do?
> 
> ...


Everyone of these have been explained already in this thread.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Everyone of these have been explained already in this thread.


Where?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Hello Eddie, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts. I would like to make you aware of an inconsistency in the whole “earth casting a shadow on the moon” assumption.
> 1.I am assuming you are referring to lunar eclipse?, there are records of lunar eclipses happening while both the Sun and Moon are visible in the sky. The Greenwich Royal Observatory recorded that “during the lunar eclipses of July 17th, 1590, November 3rd, 1648, June 16th, 1666, and May 26th, 1668 the moon rose eclipsed whilst the sun was still above the horizon.” McCulluch’sGeography recorded that “on September20th, 1717 and April 20th, 1837 the moonappeared to rise eclipsed before the sun had set.”
> The sun and moon have been recorded as being seen in the sky at the same time on
> numerous occasions here is a few;
> ...


Ships supposedly sailing over the edge reappear when viewed with a telescope.
(Laws of perspective.)

Varying Star Constellations.
It is an ordinary effect of perspective for an object to appear lower and lower as the observer goes farther and farther away from it. Ergo, when I stand outside and look into the skies, the star constellations I do not see are simply invisible past the vanishing point, beyond my perspective. When I travel south I am moving to a new location, changing my perspective, rising up a completely different set stars.

Shadows and Sticks.
You know his experiments assumes the sun to be at great distances, but will also have the same result if assuming a flat earth and local sun. In fact research this man and you will find his tests laughable.

Other planets are round.
You are standing on a pool table, looking at the pool balls. Is the table a ball also?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Ships supposedly sailing over the edge reappear when viewed with a telescope.
> (Laws of perspective.)


Let's start with this one

No they don't. You made the positive claim that they do, so let's see the evidence


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2016)

Let's do .....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Let's start with this one
> 
> No they don't. You made the positive claim that they do, so let's see the evidence


You are going to be here a long time if you start refuting nonsense.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 17, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Let's start with this one
> 
> No they don't. You made the positive claim that they do, so let's see the evidence


I'll give it my full attention when I stop driving. But I know you are just as capable.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 18, 2016)

^ Long drive..

Maybe he's heading for the edge of the Earth?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't argue with the ignorant. Look at the history of this joker. Does anyone really care WTF is in this guy's mind, basement, or life? 

That's why I have him on ignore


----------



## primabudda (Aug 18, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> I like conspiracy theories, not saying I believe them. But some do make good arguments. Can anybody prove the Earth is actually round? Because flatlanders have some valid arguments.
> 
> Lol..
> 
> ...


what a load of bullshit in those pic, it's the camera lense case closed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Im considering starting a grow journal please do one of two things 1. Look and Never comment OR
2. Troll me incessantly
Fun fun


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


>



Phallagea?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

Ya. This is the classic idiotic opening statement: "They do have some compelling points."

Like taking a tour of the Ark in Kentucky. Not a shred of science "but they make some good points"

No they don't.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Apparently he drove off the edge of the Earth. Well played!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Phallagea?


peengea?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Apparently he drove off the edge of the Earth. Well played!


An extreme way to prove his point, but commendable the way he's committed to his theory.

He Thelma & Louise'd it. Fair play to the lad. Shame he didn't Periscope it too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> An extreme way to prove his point, but commendable the way he's committed to his theory.
> 
> He Thelma & Louise'd it. Fair play to the lad. Shame he didn't Periscope it too.
> 
> View attachment 3760366


This is what happens when you are easily swayed by a nice presentation. I had not realized how many of yhese people yhere are. It sort of puts the politics section into perspective. Maybe TRUMP! will convert to flat earthism after the election. He can have his fsce painted on the dome.

Can you imagine nazis with youtube?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

There are many more of these nutjobs than one would think. It's scary


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Now now you need not namecall gentleman. I expect better from both of yous twos lol


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is what happens when you are easily swayed by a nice presentation. I had not realized how many of yhese people yhere are. It sort of puts the politics section into perspective. Maybe TRUMP! will convert to flat earthism after the election. He can have his fsce painted on the dome.
> 
> Can you imagine nazis with youtube?


Mellowman loves youtube - as close to a Nazi as one can get without actually being one because, you know, he's gay. He might be fabulous in person, but his sexual orientation doesn't fly with them.

I would wager that a significant proportion of Trump! supporters are indeed fundy flat-earthers. Scary stuff.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

Interesting that Trump has been able to attract and filter them as he has. I'm sure this is an eye-opener for a lot of people. Who knew there were so many on the fringe of reality


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Mellowman loves youtube - as close to a Nazi as one can get without actually being one because, you know, he's gay. He might be fabulous in person, but his sexual orientation doesn't fly with them.
> 
> I would wager that a significant proportion of Trump! supporters are indeed fundy flat-earthers. Scary stuff.


From where I sit, mostly it looks like the combination of dumbing education down mixed with access to unlimited information has raised a generation of people who are very poor at processing information and who have little knowledge of logic - but think that they do.

Here in the States we have a number of people (Rush Limbaugh in particular) who keep telling their followers that everybody else is a "low information" voter. The tags lines for Fox News are "fair and balanced" and "we do the reporting and let you decide". As you might imagine, both are completely false but - if you say it enough times...

I recently mentioned that I listen to a lot of Fox News and one of the users here called bullshit on me because 'there is no way I do that much research just to talk with five people here'. Research!? Limbaugh? Fox News? The only sort of 'research' it is is in the field of abnormal psychology. Now Pie is running around saying that the fact that guns are involved in most cases of gun violence is merely coincidental. The mind boggles. 

I feel as if most people outside the country have a hard time realizing the drumbeat of stupidity here. All you see is that a large chunk of Americans are whackadoodle. They are, but there are some reasons for it. But radical anti-science fucktards are a global problem that we all need to work together on.

Roger Ailes is a genius at manipulating people. It will be interesting to see the results in the debates. My guess is that they are going to put the throttle on the "election is rigged" butthurt. This is going to have a bad effect on the country in the future. It will fuck up the legislation for a long, long time. We will continue to have this strange, bifurcated world where abortion is allowed but local pols keep restricting it. Guns are allowed but only in order to keep us all safe - from guns. The voting franchise will be locally attacked to keep voting honest and federally defended to not exclude minorities which is clearly the real goal. Ailes doesn't give a fuck what happens in 20 years - he'll be dead.

The courts. That is where it is all going to be happening here for the next decade. It is all about the courts. Demographics are a huge problem for these folks. Their numbers just aren't growing. It will all be over before too long and they will fade away to nothingness.


Fuck your flat earth bullshit @reddan1981 and @Mellowman2112 , ain't nobody got time for that shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Interesting that Trump has been able to attract and filter them as he has. I'm sure this is an eye-opener for a lot of people. Who knew there were so many on the fringe of reality


I _thought_ that I did. But this thread has opened my eyes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> There are many more of these nutjobs than one would think. It's scary


But are there more than there were decades ago? Or are they just taking part in the process on a global scale? We used to keep people who were crazy in institutions or in the basement. There are no more institutions and the first thing you give them when you shove them into the basement is internet. In my opinion, that is where most of them come from.

There will always be a percentage of people who deviate wildly from 'normal' brain functions. I would wager that 90% of terror acts by Americans (mass shootings and such) are being done by these types of people. I think that part of ISIS's sick genius is that they turn these people into suicide bombers. But at least they have found a way for them to make a contribution to their mode of 'society'. Plus, since the mental illnesses that might make you susceptible to this sort of thing seem to show up more often if people are put under extreme stress during their formative years - like a war zone - there is a steady supply of crazy people to draw from.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> View attachment 3760366


The sky did not look like that when i was a kid. Who is doing this? Why? Who is paying for it?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 18, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Let's start with this one
> 
> No they don't. You made the positive claim that they do, so let's see the evidence


Ok you are correct per se. But look at the question you've used "whydo ships disappear before horizons before their masts do?" What you actually mean is; why does a ships _hull _disappear, as it sails into the distance. I said "Ships supposedly sailing over the edge reappear when viewed with a telescope".
(Laws of perspective.) What I failed to add was, when using eyesight alone. How ever there are a few reasons why, when talking about greater distances objects dissapear behind the horizon line.
1. Atmospheric conditions can affect clarity of an object and can cause various visual distortions.
*Aerial perspective* or *atmospheric perspective* refers to the effect the atmosphere has on the appearance of an object as it is viewed from a distance. As the distance between an object and a viewer increases, the contrast between the object and its background decreases, and the contrast of any markings or details within the object also decreases. The colours of the object also become less saturated and shift towards the background color, which is usually blue, but under some conditions may be some other color (for example, at sunrise or sunset distant colors may shift towards red). _Wikipedia _
2.Horizon line


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi
We have seen the light...the earth is roundishish......
Shoot da moon brah


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

"... gee. These flat earth guys have some compelling points."

No. No they do not. What the Flat Earth movement has is scientifically illiterate members. That is all. And we are both surprised and depressed at their sheer numbers


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rrog said:


> "... gee. These flat earth guys have some compelling points."
> 
> No. No they do not. What the Flat Earth movement has is scientifically illiterate members. That is all. And we are both surprised and depressed at their sheer numbers


Evolution of consciousness. Prove it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Evolution of consciousness. Prove it.


Sorry, we did. Many times. Even went outside of Earth so we could see it ourselves. But you don't believe that. The pictures are obviously photoshopped and a guy worked in Hollywood, etc.

Somehow it is much easier to believe that every astronaut or person who has ever flown a plane or taken a ship around the world is lying to you. People can't leave Earth because there is a fucking dome over it? Really?

Fuck you. You prove it. Show me that the door of the lunar lander is "too flimsy".

Your dumb-as-fuck ideas have been disproven dozens of times in this thread alone. But you just keep on keeping on and denying the obvious. We could literally take you to a physics lab and prove every law to you in order to show you that the moon's orbit is a perfectly acceptable orbit and you would find some way to deny the whole thing.

Jesus fucking Christ. Laws of perspective my ass. Take your fucking meds. Right now! Or no supper and I will turn the hose on you again.

Get back in the basement!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


>


worst video ever. you are an imbecile if you think this video supports your view.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The sky did not look like that when i was a kid. Who is doing this? Why? Who is paying for it?


The Jews, man. The Jews.



reddan1981 said:


> Ok you are correct per se. But look at the question you've used "whydo ships disappear before horizons before their masts do?" What you actually mean is; why does a ships _hull _disappear, as it sails into the distance. I said "Ships supposedly sailing over the edge reappear when viewed with a telescope".
> (Laws of perspective.) What I failed to add was, when using eyesight alone. How ever there are a few reasons why, when talking about greater distances objects dissapear behind the horizon line.
> 1. Atmospheric conditions can affect clarity of an object and can cause various visual distortions.
> *Aerial perspective* or *atmospheric perspective* refers to the effect the atmosphere has on the appearance of an object as it is viewed from a distance. As the distance between an object and a viewer increases, the contrast between the object and its background decreases, and the contrast of any markings or details within the object also decreases. The colours of the object also become less saturated and shift towards the background color, which is usually blue, but under some conditions may be some other color (for example, at sunrise or sunset distant colors may shift towards red). _Wikipedia _
> ...


So aerial and atmospheric perspective can be precisely measured, right? Can we have the numbers? 

This one makes no sense:

*"As the distance between an object and a viewer increases, the contrast between the object and its background decreases, and the contrast of any markings or details within the object also decreases"*

So the further the object is from your line of sight, the harder it is to see due to aerial and/or atmospheric perspective? Could you please explain why an object at sea level when viewed at eye level (from sea level) disappears at around 2.9 miles, but if you were to climb to the top of a 40ft ladder, that object could still be viewed until it disappeared around 7.7 miles from your position?

The distance between you and the object has more than doubled but can still be seen, despite the 'atmosphere' getting in the way. This test can easily be performed if you have the inclination, so report back with the results.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your dumb-as-fuck ideas have been disproven dozens of times in this thread alone.


Yep. And it doesn't matter at all. When you've got da fevah, you're logic circuits are fried and anything is believable.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry, we did. Many times. Even went outside of Earth so we could see it ourselves. But you don't believe that. The pictures are obviously photoshopped and a guy worked in Hollywood, etc.
> 
> Somehow it is much easier to believe that every astronaut or person who has ever flown a plane or taken a ship around the world is lying to you. People can't leave Earth because there is a fucking dome over it? Really?
> 
> ...


Hey dude! All I have is a different opinion from you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Hey dude! All I have is a different opinion from you.


No. Not even. The shape of the world is not subjective. You are a moron.

Back in the goddam basement!


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

Cellar Dweller


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. Not even. The shape of the world is not subjective. You are a moron.
> 
> Back in the goddam basement!





Rrog said:


> Cellar Dweller


Troll


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Troll


Know nothing.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


>


pretty cool with a 20x camera!

but neither of those vessels are more than 4 miles from shore. show me one at 100 miles.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> ^ Long drive..
> 
> Maybe he's heading for the edge of the Earth?


Or it could be his Russian made automobile there not the most reliable so I've heard .........it seems he's always doing something important when someone's ready to tell him how dumb he actually is .......I'm sticking with paid Russian troll ......oh paid Russian pedo troll sorry


----------



## Rrog (Aug 18, 2016)

It's all such utter and complete bullshit. Here we are fencing with the most dim-whited amongst us all.

"Can't a guy have his own opinion on such matters?"

No you imbecile.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


i've got it!

before the landmasses spilt, it was peengia.

now that the continents are divided, we look at the whole planet and call it 'girth'...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3760591


i will spray poop all over your family if you mount me like that.

be a gentleman. missionary, or doggy style if we get kinky...


----------



## primabudda (Aug 18, 2016)

boobs are curved, they curve more at eye level to the perspective shit.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

primabudda said:


> boobs are curved, they curve more at eye level to the perspective shit.


shit usually curves too, once it hits the bowl. the only time you have a problem is when it doesn't.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> shit usually curves too, once it hits the bowl. the only time you have a problem is when it doesn't.


ha yea  that true, i always make sure my shits curved, the trick is to learn and poop, so that's lean and poop ok 

hope this helps


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha yea  that true, i always make sure my shits curved, the trick is to learn and poop, so that's lean and poop ok
> 
> hope this helps


thats wrong.. the correct way is the gargoyle.. you stand on the seat like a gargoyle and drop em in. the bigger the splash, the better the shit it is.
for reference....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ha yea  that true, i always make sure my shits curved, the trick is to learn and poop, so that's lean and poop ok
> 
> hope this helps


i'm ultimately proud of ghost turds.

you push, you feel it, you smell it, you hear the plop.

but lo! no poop on the paper after a good few wipes!

and i shit you not, no shit. the bowl is empty....

i call those caspers...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats wrong.. the correct way is the gargoyle.. you stand on the seat like a gargoyle and drop em in. the bigger the splash, the better the shit it is.
> for reference....


there are guys at work that do that. which is why i keep one stall taped with an 'out of order' sign. it's not broken, but it IS clean...


----------



## primabudda (Aug 18, 2016)

wow, ghost shits ha ha !!! 

where am i ?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

primabudda said:


> wow, ghost shits ha ha !!!
> 
> where am i ?


the flatlands...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> there are guys at work that do that. which is why i keep one stall taped with an 'out of order' sign. it's not broken, but it IS clean...


...people really do that?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ...people really do that?


like, a LOT...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> shit usually curves too, once it hits the bowl. the only time you have a problem is when it doesn't.


Ught O ......something is definately wrong ....I shit a bridge earlier ..fascinating to look at spand the bowl above the water not touching it at all ......until I flushed ....so fascinating I forgot to wipe DAM Il be back I have some paper work to do


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats wrong.. the correct way is the gargoyle.. you stand on the seat like a gargoyle and drop em in. the bigger the splash, the better the shit it is.
> for reference....


Gotta be careful using what I call the hover and you call the gargoyle ...because if you drop a heavy I find that the water returns quite quickly to the point of orgin ....in this case the anus ....which is fun at home ...however in a public restroom that's a no go on splashing the brown eye .......so it's a trade off ....but butthole splashing can happend in the normal sitting position so this is useless info much like this whole entire thread ....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Gotta be careful using what I call the hover and you call the gargoyle ...because if you drop a heavy I find that the water returns quite quickly to the point of orgin ....in this case the anus ....which is fun at home ...however in a public restroom that's a no go on splashing the brown eye .......so it's a trade off ....but butthole splashing can happend in the normal sitting position so this is useless info much like this whole entire thread ....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Troll


How many fucking lunatic fringe _idiots_ call scientific truth and the laws of physics trolling?

The absolute dumbest thread ever... YT worshipers, start a new religion.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How many fucking lunatic fringe _idiots_ call scientific truth and the laws of physics trolling?
> 
> The absolute dumbest thread ever... YT worshipers, start a new religion.


I got called a troll by two people today for exactly the same thing. A good day.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I got called a troll by two people today for exactly the same thing. A good day.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 20, 2016)

Conservatism bias.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> How many fucking lunatic fringe _idiots_ call scientific truth and the laws of physics trolling?
> 
> The absolute dumbest thread ever... YT worshipers, start a new religion.


Where are the physics dumb dumb.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3755057


Nice artists rendition of space.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Show me a picture of the edge you flat earth fanny


What makes you think there is an edge? the plane could be infinite for all we know. You get that edge thought pattern from first grade indoctrination, I still remember the textbook shtick, '' how the sailors were afraid of sailing off the earth.''  You have been played.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

Stupidity returns with the weak mind


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Gotta be hallucinogens to believe in this shit



Think it over, we feel no movement, we go to the beach and see a flat horizon, Nasa has been caught frauding photographs, rockets do not go up into space they turn horizontal. Water always finds its level. Whatever proof that existed from NASA as in the photographs does not hold up to scrutiny. This means there is no proof of a round ball. The burden of proof is on the ball earthers, please provide some kind of proof of a ball. All the ball people have is a magic word--gravity like that means anything. Go onto youtube and you can watch dozens of videos of the astroNOTs suspension cables snapping and they all of a sudden fall to the floor in supposed zero gravity. You have seen the airlock door made of bendy plastic, You have seen the 10 different photos of earth and the usa is a different size in all of them. The photos are round also, not spheroidical, You have seen the sun shining like a nearby spotlight on the clouds, when this is impossible if the sun were 93 000000 miles away as claimed. You have seen the footage of the space shuttle a glider landing and you can clearly hear it's jet engines whining, You have seen the tweaker tent they claim is a lunar lander, man up and stop deluding yourselves fuck!!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No problem. Just remember his most important point, 'when you fight with reality, you lose.' That especially applies to flat Earth nonsense...


LOL this from the retard that still believes 19 cavemen overpowered the worlds most protected airspace and took down three buildings with two planes.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

You are as foolish as ever. You can't get your small mind wrapped around simple concepts. 

The least educated and most easily fooled amongst us calling everyone else ignorant. How ridiculous


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


What you are seeing is footage from a very high altitude plane with a gopro type lense that causes the curvature.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You are as foolish as ever. You can't get your small mind wrapped around simple concepts.
> 
> The least educated and most easily fooled amongst us calling everyone else ignorant. How ridiculous


Are you saying you believe the official story of 911?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

You're completely delusional in many aspects of the real world


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

All we see is name calling, we flat earth believers provide proofs and the ball people just call names, no proofs.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You're completely delusional in many aspects of the real world


I asked you a question, do you believe the official story of 911?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not my job to show physics to somebody that is clearly avoiding physics.
> 
> Sorry, I will not get sucked into your vortex. My role here is like that of 99% of users - to provide a counterpoint to the crazies. You sir, are a crazy. I hope it comes naturally or you must be exhausted.


Again, no proof, no logical explanations of why the world is round just call people names and that solves the argument. We are crazy because your teacher said the earth is round? Really? Is that all you have?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

You provide zero proof. You have no original thought in this. You simply parrot what you hear on websites where other similarly afflicted uneducated idiots post completely false bullshit.

What you say or feel is as irrelevant as what a 3 year old says. Adults don't pay attention to either you or the three year old. You may as well tell us you fly like a bird because it's just as foolish and impossible.

I'm going to put you on ignore as you are a waste of time. Bye bye


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Mellowman loves youtube - as close to a Nazi as one can get without actually being one because, you know, he's gay. He might be fabulous in person, but his sexual orientation doesn't fly with them.
> 
> I would wager that a significant proportion of Trump! supporters are indeed fundy flat-earthers. Scary stuff.


Politics is really a puppet show with the same puppet master pulling the strings of both puppets. I am sure you already know this though.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You provide zero proof. You have no original thought in this. You simply parrot what you hear on websites where other similarly afflicted uneducated idiots post completely false bullshit.
> 
> What you say or feel is as irrelevant as what a 3 year old says. Adults don't pay attention to either you or the three year old. You may as well tell us you fly like a bird because it's just as foolish and impossible.
> 
> I'm going to put you on ignore as you are a waste of time. Bye bye


Translation, ''I really got nothing, best to just ignore this guy''


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Dude go back to page one start reading and pay attention come back when your done. Its clear that flatlanders are all wearing tinfoil hats hiding from society


All i have seen are a few ludicrous theories. Gravity ? It does not hold up to studied thought, a gravity strong enough to hold the oceans in on a spinning ball would crush us to slime. Relativity? A very complicated lie to try to explain the impossible. Only about 100 people living and dead were even capable of checking the math on that. Photos of the earth from the moon? Which one is real here? Even if you believe in space travel obviously one of them is fraudulent.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

This man Tesla is a renowned genius this is what he has to say.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You provide zero proof. You have no original thought in this. You simply parrot what you hear on websites where other similarly afflicted uneducated idiots post completely false bullshit.
> 
> What you say or feel is as irrelevant as what a 3 year old says. Adults don't pay attention to either you or the three year old. You may as well tell us you fly like a bird because it's just as foolish and impossible.
> 
> I'm going to put you on ignore as you are a waste of time. Bye bye



Why do you bother coming here if as you say ''adults don't pay attention to us'' there are at least five of us by the way on this thread that believe the world is flat.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What you are seeing is footage from a very high altitude plane with a gopro type lense that causes the curvature.


Why did you stay away so long? Don't get me wrong, it was great, but I don't get it. You're, of course, incorrect in your post that the camera is mounted on a high altitude plane (and a lens causing curvature), but let's go with that for sake of argument. The fact that the Earth rolls out beneath the camera continuously, forever, proves that we are on a sphere. If it weren't a sphere, the end/edge of the Earth would come into view. As it is, the same land masses come up every 24 hours continuously beneath the camera. Everyone can now see the truth, thanks for giving us as much as you did. The only choice you have now is to dishonestly recant your assertion above, or admit we're on a sphere. We know you cannot do this as your neurotic need to believe a flat Earth so support your xian fairy tale, so let the back peddling begin!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This man Tesla is a renowned genius this is what he has to say.
> 
> View attachment 3761758


Argument from Authority, a logical fallacy. Elementary school shit no one here is falling for...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Why did you stay away so long? Don't get me wrong, it was great, but I don't get it. You're, of course, incorrect in your post that the camera is mounted on a high altitude plane (and a lens causing curvature), but let's go with that for sake of argument. The fact that the Earth rolls out beneath the camera continuously, forever, proves that we are on a sphere. If it weren't a sphere, the end/edge of the Earth would come into view. As it is, the same land masses come up every 24 hours continuously beneath the camera. Everyone can now see the truth, thanks for giving us as much as you did. The only choice you have now is to dishonestly recant your assertion above, or admit we're on a sphere. We know you cannot do this as your neurotic need to believe a flat Earth so support your xian fairy tale, so let the back peddling begin!



You are making an assumption, the plane could be flying in circles for all we know, rarely do we see land masses, mostly just clouds and water.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Argument from Authority, a logical fallacy. Elementary school shit no one here is falling for...


This from the guy who in practically every post tosses in an ad hominem attack.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Argument from Authority, a logical fallacy. Elementary school shit no one here is falling for...


Why don't you explain the two different sized earths in the photos above for us please?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Argument from Authority, a logical fallacy. Elementary school shit no one here is falling for...


You choose to trot out Einstein's relativity although there is not one person on this site that can decipher the unprovided equations. So you also are guilty of arguing from authority.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You choose to trot out Einstein's relativity although there is not one person on this site that can decipher the unprovided equations. So you also are guilty of arguing from authority.


Argument from Authority only pertains to humans, not scientific theory. Read a book...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why don't you explain the two different sized earths in the photos above for us please?


Post their source, could be bullshit...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are making an assumption, the plane could be flying in circles for all we know, rarely do we see land masses, mostly just clouds and water.


As I stated, the same land masses come up continuously, in the same pattern, every day. Check it out for yourself...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Argument from Authority only pertains to humans, not scientific theory. Read a book...


Does anybody here understand this bullshit?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> As I stated, the same land masses come up continuously, in the same pattern, every day. Check it out for yourself...


Called a video loop of a high altitude plane making a circle around the flat earth.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Post their source, could be bullshit...


They are both from NASA, one of them clearly says NASA on it,
here is the link for the other. Visibleearthnasa.gov

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://eoimages.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/imagerecords/4000/4882/AS11-44-6548_lrg.jpg&imgrefurl=http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view.php?id=4882&docid=tfAbut5uCoN7pM&tbnid=mpRsYDW9NxT1XM:&w=1000&h=1000&bih=667&biw=1366&ved=0ahUKEwjGkuLS0s_OAhXHFR4KHUuNB1cQMwgwKBIwEg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

lol, NASA even copyrighted it. The shit they get away with, with our tax dollars makes me want to retch.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Show us a photo of your degree.

Show us a photo of your high school diploma.

No proof, therefore neither exist.

Jesus hates liars, you know that. He sees everything. You're going to burn in hell fire for all eternity unless you start confessing your sins. Also, homosexuality doesn't play well with him either.

In your idea of heaven, is Jesus gay? It wouldn't really be your idea of heaven unless he fellated you when you got there, right? Does it bother you that he was Jewish?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Here is an experiment for you guys, pour some water on a basketball, does it stick to the ball and form itself around the ball? Hell no!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Show us a photo of your degree.
> 
> Show us a photo of your high school diploma.
> 
> ...



What time is it over their in Israhell right now? I mean occupied Palestine.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Show us a photo of your degree.
> 
> Show us a photo of your high school diploma.
> 
> ...



Been to any baby mutilation parties lately?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Been to any baby mutilation parties lately?


Been to any college alumni reunions lately?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Called a video loop of a high altitude plane making a circle around the flat earth.


That's so desperate. There is no left or right trajectory at all, simply the Earth continuously spinning beneath the camera, with constantly changing weather patterns. This could not be the case if looped. Who should members believe, you who has zero credibility and is under educated, or their own eyes?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is an experiment for you guys, pour some water on a basketball, does it stick to the ball and form itself around the ball? Hell no!


Oh my god..


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That's so desperate. There is no left or right trajectory at all, simply the Earth spinning beneath the camera. Who should members believe, you who has zero credibility and is under educated, or their own eyes?


You would not notice any left or right trajectory, because it was shot at 600 miles an hour and then speeded up for your viewing pleasure. That is not their own eyes that is hollywood trickery. I do believe my own eyes, and I see a flat earth.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What makes you think there is an edge? the plane could be infinite for all we know. You get that edge thought pattern from first grade indoctrination, I still remember the textbook shtick, '' how the sailors were afraid of sailing off the earth.'' You have been played.


If the plane were infinite it would have infinite mass and therefore gravity would collapse the whole lot into a neutron star at least


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Oh my god..


I know right, that is what they would have you believe is happening on our planet, it is fucking ludicrous.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> If the plane were infinite it would have infinite mass and therefore gravity collapsing the whole lot into a neutron star at least


Would we need gravity if there is no space and we are on a flat plane? 


Assume for just a minute that gravity was invented to explain why we do not fall off the ball.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Oh my god..


Lol! People like MM don't even realize how stupid posts like that make them look. They weaken their own position unintentionally, as they don't know what they are missing in their logic, while everyone else does...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> If the plane were infinite it would have infinite mass and therefore gravity collapsing the whole lot into a neutron star at least


Would we need gravity if there is no space and we are on a flat plane? 


Assume for just a minute that gravity was invented to explain why we do not fall off the ball.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I know right, that is what they would have you believe is happening on our planet, it is fucking ludicrous.


What is ludicrous is that your 'experiment' dumbfounds you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! People like MM don't even realize how stupid posts like that make them look. They weaken their own position unintentionally, as they don't know what they are missing in their logic, while everyone else does...


Just my way of saying that gravity is bullshit in a way you chumps can understand.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Post their source, could be bullshit...



Now that you have seen the source, please explain this anomaly or us, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What is ludicrous is that your 'experiment' dumbfounds you.


Don't you have some baby dick to cut and baby blood to suck right now rabbi?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> You are as foolish as ever. You can't get your small mind wrapped around simple concepts.
> 
> The least educated and most easily fooled amongst us calling everyone else ignorant. How ridiculous





Mellowman2112 said:


> What you are seeing is footage from a very high altitude plane with a gopro type lense that causes the curvature.


So the earth was formed 4 billion years ago into a ball by the power of the lens on a go pro?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Just my way of saying that gravity is bullshit in a way you chumps can understand.


No, you're trying to explain it in a way YOU can understand. 

Pouring water over a ball exemplifies gravity and disproves your own understanding of gravitational force in one sentence.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> So the earth was formed 4 billion years ago into a ball by the power of the lens on a go pro?


Once you realize the earth is not a ball in space, your perspective might change on how the earth was formed.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why do you bother coming here if as you say ''adults don't pay attention to us'' there are at least five of us by the way on this thread that believe the world is flat.


Can you list them please


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You would not notice any left or right trajectory, because it was shot at 600 miles an hour and then speeded up for your viewing pleasure.


What does the speed at which it was shot have to do with detecting a left or right trajectory? It is speeded up? You didn't state that originally. Prove it...



> That is not their own eyes that is hollywood trickery.


Just because you state something doesn't make it true. Historically, it's been exactly the opposite. Prove what you say or gtfo...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Can you list them please



Reddan, myself, kur, slippup420, and 714steadieeddie, I think there is more.



zeddd said:


> Can you list them please


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Does anybody here understand this bullshit?
> 
> View attachment 3761766


Yeah it's defining x y or z from first principles using differential equations or summin


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> What does the speed at which it was shot have to do with detecting a left or right trajectory? It is speeded up? You didn't state that originally. Prove it...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you state something doesn't make it true. Historically, it's been exactly the opposite. Prove what you say or gtfo...


Prove this tweaker homeless shelter landed on the moon.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yeah it's defining x y or z from first principles using differential equations or summin


There has to be to it than that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Reddan, myself, kur, slippup420, and 714steadieeddie, I think there is more.


Lol! The Algonquin Round Table you are not. What a motley crew. Now, all anyone has to do is view your list to discount anything you say. Lmao...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Notice the horizon 10 feet away lol, what a fucking shitty ass job they did and you guys believe this shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Prove this tweaker homeless shelter landed on the moon.
> 
> View attachment 3761776


Easier to try to attempt to distract from the subject of your bullshit than to address and explain it. Gotcha...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Would we need gravity if there is no space and we are on a flat plane?
> 
> 
> Assume for just a minute that gravity was invented to explain why we do not fall off the ball.


We may not need gravity but we have it or at least its effects are measureable testable and the tests and measurements are repeatable by different observers, that pretty much sums up the scientific method which is why we all accept gravity as a working theory


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! The Algonquin Round Table you are not. What a motley crew. Now, all anyone has to do is view your list to discount anything you say. Lmao...


Do you honestly believe the official story on 911?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Easier to try to attempt to distract from the subject of your bullshit than to address and explain it. Gotcha...


I am still waiting for you to explain the two different sized earth photos from the moon.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Don't you have some baby dick to cut and baby blood to suck right now rabbi?


Disgusting you should be banned


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Reddan, myself, kur, slippup420, and 714steadieeddie, I think there is more.


No fukin way, lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Do you honestly believe the official story on 911?


No new material today, I see. It's been fun whacking you, piñata de estúpida, but I have to finish trimming. Some of us actually grow weed...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> We may not need gravity but we have it or at least its effects are measureable testable and the tests and measurements are repeatable by different observers, that pretty much sums up the scientific method which is why we all accept gravity as a working theory


But the laws of density and buoyancy were defined prior to gravity and they explained things just fine to the people then. The tests ad measurements were repeatable also. Everybody knew that shit falls long before gravity was thought up.

So, I submit that gravity was an invention to explain why we do not fall off the ball. People were not buying into the ball theory so Newton or somebody had to invent a reason why we do not fall off the ball.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> There has to be to it than that.


Profound what'd ya meen ?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No fukin way, lol


The point?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Profound what'd ya meen ?



I think the equation goes into a lot more than x y and z axis's.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> No new material today, I see. It's been fun whacking you, piñata de estúpida, but I have to finish trimming. Some of us actually grow weed...


Great time to run away before explaining why we see two different sized earths in the pics from the moon. I see your tactic.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> But the laws of density and buoyancy were defined prior to gravity and they explained things just fine to the people then. The tests ad measurements were repeatable also. Everybody knew that shit falls long before gravity was thought up.
> 
> So, I submit that gravity was an invention to explain why we do not fall off the ball. People were not buying into the ball theory so Newton or somebody had to invent a reason why we do not fall off the ball.


oh thank you, please do explain the laws of density, I am under the impression that it is a function of mass and volume therefore a standard measurement not a law. Buoyancy is Dependent on relative densities acting in a gravitational field


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Disgusting you should be banned


Why should I be banned? Nigerians that circumcize their women are arrested in the USA, why the double standard?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> oh thank you, please do explain the laws of density, I am under the impression that it is a function of mass and volume therefore a standard measurement not a law. Buoyancy is Dependent on relative densities acting in a gravitational field


It seems that way to you because you have been taught that. All the books were rewritten adding gravity into the mix. We all know that things that are heavier than air fall and things that are lighter than air float. On a flat plane gravity need have nothing to do with those observable occurrences.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It seems that way to you because you have been taught that. All the books were rewritten adding gravity into the mix. We all know that things that are heavier than air fall and things that are lighter than air float. On a flat plane gravity need have nothing to do with those observable occurrences.


Why is there buoyancy if there is no gravity?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

hold on I gotta go find some good trees before I jump in the pool



something tells me in gonna need it lmao


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Why is there buoyancy if there is no gravity?


Think of water as a thicker air.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> hold on I gotta go find some good trees before I jump in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> something tells me in gonna need it lmao


So you actually believe this tweaker shelter landed on the moon? Look at it good, can you see the construction paper?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Here are more things to consider


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

maybe you should share yours


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> maybe you should share yours


My trees?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

this stuff has me going lochte


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

The walls on that lander are microthin. How would it protect the people inside from the 260 degree temps in daylight? That will cook a goose.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> this stuff has me going lochte


Stick around I will blow your mind hehehe.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Look underneath the lander, notice the absence of the blast crater from the 10000 pounds of thrust the engine supposedly had.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> this stuff has me going lochte


Notice, there is no dust on the lander after the rocket would have blasted up an immense amount of dust.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Look underneath the lander, notice the absence of the blast crater from the 10000 pounds of thrust the engine supposedly had.


There's another thread for this ridiculous conspiracy, where all these 'concerns' have been addressed.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> There's another thread for this ridiculous conspiracy, where all these 'concerns' have been addressed.


NASA is an integral part of this fraud. Only a paid shill troll would make the argument you have just made.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> NASA is an integral part of this fraud. Only a paid shill troll would make the argument you have just made.


Only a genuine moron asks the kinds of questions you repeatedly ask.

Even before your laughable claim to be a university alumni, most people here thought you were an idiot. Your absurd lie only reinforces it.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> There's another thread for this ridiculous conspiracy, where all these 'concerns' have been addressed.


Anyways your not supposed to be using the internet today.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Only a genuine moron asks the kinds of questions you repeatedly ask.
> 
> Even before your laughable claim to be a university alumni, most people here thought you were an idiot. Your absurd lie only reinforces it.


I am not asking questions I am pointing out obvious fraud. That lander is a total sham. There is nothing absurd about somebody having a BA degree. WTF? Half the people on here probably have a degree.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

If the earth is flat? Not spinning! With no gravity . Why do the stars move across the sky? Why when I get in a plane to fly from "downunder" to europe does the weather change from summer downunder to winter in europe?
Another thought why is there a north & south pole? Does this mean the flat earth is vertical? If so without gravity why dont we all slide off? 
Just wondering ?????????


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Anyways your not supposed to be using the internet today.


You're, law graduate.

Clown college, maybe.



Mellowman2112 said:


> There is nothing absurd about somebody having a BA degree. WTF? Half the people on here probably have a degree.


You're not one of them.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Think of water as a thicker air.


Lol the up and down movements in buoyancy are due to gravity won't happen in space


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> If the earth is flat? Not spinning! With no gravity . Why do the stars move across the sky? Why when I get in a plane to fly from "downunder" to europe does the weather change from summer downunder to winter in europe?
> Another thought why is there a north & south pole? Does this mean the flat earth is vertical? If so without gravity why dont we all slide off?
> Just wondering ?????????


We've done this read the stupid thread


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Only a genuine moron asks the kinds of questions you repeatedly ask.
> 
> Even before your laughable claim to be a university alumni, most people here thought you were an idiot. Your absurd lie only reinforces it.


Just wanted to cement this post for summary clarity.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

AHHH Well ..........We have a puppet down here we call Pauline To quote her favourite question : ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;" PLEASE EXPLAIN?"
Somebody else said " YOU CAN`T SEE THE WOOD FOR THE TREE`S........................... 
It must be that you have never been in a plane or ever been in a ship.
BREAKING NEWS ;;;Ships captain sails off the edge of the flat earth he was looking for Christopher Columbus all the crew found in life boats smoking crack, glad to have survived the ordeal One of the crew stated the Captain had, had an excessive amount L.S.D he was last heard screaming Mellowman2112.
you make me feel


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> We've done this read the stupid thread


You got right FOOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> AHHH Well ..........We have a puppet down here we call Pauline To quote her favourite question : ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;" PLEASE EXPLAIN?"
> Somebody else said " YOU CAN`T SEE THE WOOD FOR THE TREE`S...........................
> It must be that you have never been in a plane or ever been in a ship.
> BREAKING NEWS ;;;Ships captain sails off the edge of the flat earth he was looking for Christopher Columbus all the crew found in life boats smoking crack, glad to have survived the ordeal One of the crew stated the Captain had, had an excessive amount L.S.D he was last heard screaming Mellowman2112.
> you make me feel


OK, what the hell is going on this morning? I am shutting this down until we can figure out what is happening.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

These lowbrows arent just stupid. They're proud of their stupidity. Moms little Cellar dwellers


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> These lowbrows arent just stupid. They're proud of their stupidity. Moms little Cellar dwellers


IKR? Have you seen "Politics" this morning?


----------



## Rrog (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You're, law graduate.
> 
> Clown college, maybe.
> 
> ...



Lol. Is he claiming to have an education again?? Lol That one cracks me up every time. Every time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Lol. Is he claiming to have an education again?? Lol That one cracks me up every time. Every time.


Him claiming to be a native English speaker cracks me up even more.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 20, 2016)

Science truth, laws of physics and dogmatism 




claypipe69 said:


> AHHH Well ..........We have a puppet down here we call Pauline To quote her favourite question : ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;" PLEASE EXPLAIN?"
> 
> Somebody else said " YOU CAN`T SEE THE WOOD FOR THE TREE`S...........................
> It must be that you have never been in a plane or ever been in a ship.
> ...


Excellent post bro, you *could *be a spokesman for globe earth. You ever thought about it homie?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 20, 2016)

Cliff notes.
Please post all proofs here ☟☟☟☟☟☟☟☟☟


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Would we need gravity if there is no space and we are on a flat plane?
> 
> 
> Assume for just a minute that gravity was invented to explain why we do not fall off the ball.


yes we would. unless you want to float above a flat plane.

a floor is flat. gravity keeps you walking on it. no gravity, you're floating and will never be able to walk.

what about a ball? this is the reply i figure you would come up with.

you would still need to balance on the ball to stand on it, which would require gravity. otherwise, you're floating.

so flat, round, gravity is still very fucking important.

your argument is shit. try again.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Now that you have seen the source, please explain this anomaly or us, inquiring minds want to know.


just did. your turn


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Think of water as a thicker air.


Why?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Reddan, myself, kur, slippup420, and 714steadieeddie.


That's some serious credibility in that group.

The other 600,000 accounts here find you to be laughing stock.

Enjoy your status as a group of morons...led by a racist antisemitic gay with a Jewish boyfriend.

Obamacare now covers mental health conflict issues...but don't go. Why waste the money.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I think the equation goes into a lot more than x y and z axis's.


Please explain


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> If the earth is flat? Not spinning! With no gravity . Why do the stars move across the sky? Why when I get in a plane to fly from "downunder" to europe does the weather change from summer downunder to winter in europe?
> Another thought why is there a north & south pole? Does this mean the flat earth is vertical? If so without gravity why dont we all slide off?
> Just wondering ?????????


Tesla believed The stars are connected magnetically to the dome by the aither. This is what I believe. There is no South Pole, Antarctica is a rim of ice that encircles the flat earth, who knows what is beyond it. The North pole is in the middle of the flat earth.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok MM. How do you explain the formation of elements heavier than iron if you don't believe in stars and outer space, where did the gold come from in your flat earth "model"


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol the up and down movements in buoyancy are due to gravity won't happen in space


You are making the assumption that space exists. Have you been there?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Ok MM. How do you explain the formation of elements heavier than iron if you don't believe in stars and outer space, where did the gold come from in your flat earth "model"



Interesting question, who knows how thick the earth is, man has only been able to drill down 8 miles. We know that the deeper we go the hotter it gets. Gold seems to be created or expelled from the depths due to a volcanic process.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are making the assumption that space exists. Have you been there?


This fool never stops giving.






Except when he's taking it, obv.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> AHHH Well ..........We have a puppet down here we call Pauline To quote her favourite question : ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;" PLEASE EXPLAIN?"
> Somebody else said " YOU CAN`T SEE THE WOOD FOR THE TREE`S...........................
> It must be that you have never been in a plane or ever been in a ship.
> BREAKING NEWS ;;;Ships captain sails off the edge of the flat earth he was looking for Christopher Columbus all the crew found in life boats smoking crack, glad to have survived the ordeal One of the crew stated the Captain had, had an excessive amount L.S.D he was last heard screaming Mellowman2112.
> you make me feel


Why the hate? I don't know you, so why all the hate?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You are making the assumption that space exists. Have you been there?


No you have misunderstood the post, the point is in zero gravity there is no buoyancy, the point about whether space exists is a new argument you are initiating


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Interesting question, who knows how thick the earth is, man has only been able to drill down 8 miles. We know that the deeper we go the hotter it gets. Gold seems to be created or expelled from the depths due to a volcanic process.


Yes but it can't be formed on earth or even in the sun it just ends up here but how is it made?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No you have misunderstood the post, the point is in zero gravity there is no buoyancy, the point about whether space exists is a new argument you are initiating


MM doesn't understand that a vacuum can be created in a lab, and that zero gravity can be recreated and tested.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Tesla believed The stars are connected magnetically to the dome by the aither. This is what I believe. There is no South Pole, Antarctica is a rim of ice that encircles the flat earth, who knows what is beyond it. The North pole is in the middle of the flat earth.


MMM no south pole. Then what was that large body of ICE I flew over? Dont tell me they ripped me & 300 other people off. I would like to add, how could there be a north pole? if it`s flat assuming north is up south is down You call it the North Pole, Why? Would it not be called the Centre Pole, Antarctic called the Rim Pole? I dont understand your logic. As Pauline says " please explain",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????????????


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> MMM no south pole. Then what was that large body of ICE I flew over? Dont tell me they ripped me & 300 other people off. I would like to add, how could there be a north pole? if it`s flat assuming north is up south is down You call it the North Pole, Why? Would it not be called the Centre Pole, Antarctic called the Rim Pole? I dont understand your logic. As Pauline says " please explain",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????????????


Mellowman loves a rim pole.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> MM doesn't understand that a vacuum can be created in a lab, and that zero gravity can be recreated and tested.


Thanks for showing your complete ignorance. Just because you create a vacuum on earth does not mean things are going to float around in it.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah to much rimming me thinks


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yes but it can't be formed on earth or even in the sun it just ends up here but how is it made?


It is coming up from the depths we both agree on that. So it is not ending up here, if it is coming up from the depths right?


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Thanks for showing your complete ignorance. Just because you create a vacuum on earth does not mean things are going to float around in it.


Correct, but gravitational force can clearly be tested.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No you have misunderstood the post, the point is in zero gravity there is no buoyancy, the point about whether space exists is a new argument you are initiating


I am trying to explain the flat earth model. The model does not believe in outer space or gravity.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Think it over, we feel no movement, we go to the beach and see a flat horizon, Nasa has been caught frauding photographs, rockets do not go up into space they turn horizontal. Water always finds its level. Whatever proof that existed from NASA as in the photographs does not hold up to scrutiny. This means there is no proof of a round ball. The burden of proof is on the ball earthers, please provide some kind of proof of a ball. All the ball people have is a magic word--gravity like that means anything. Go onto youtube and you can watch dozens of videos of the astroNOTs suspension cables snapping and they all of a sudden fall to the floor in supposed zero gravity. You have seen the airlock door made of bendy plastic, You have seen the 10 different photos of earth and the usa is a different size in all of them. The photos are round also, not spheroidical, You have seen the sun shining like a nearby spotlight on the clouds, when this is impossible if the sun were 93 000000 miles away as claimed. You have seen the footage of the space shuttle a glider landing and you can clearly hear it's jet engines whining, You have seen the tweaker tent they claim is a lunar lander, man up and stop deluding yourselves fuck!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

. Definitely this is what a flat earther is like in real life no doubt this is definitely kuls dad and mello in real life .......red dong is just a Russian pedo troll here for kul ......if you believe these flatties then you've probably dropped as much acid as mello seen in the above video


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> MM doesn't understand that a vacuum can be created in a lab, and that zero gravity can be recreated and tested.


Please show me footage of gravity being tested.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Please show me footage of gravity being tested.


Please show me footage of your graduation ceremony.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Please show me footage of your graduation ceremony.


I have footage of him I just posted above he's giving a speech. Check it out it's not to long and makes just as much sense as his argument Lmao


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> MMM no south pole. Then what was that large body of ICE I flew over? Dont tell me they ripped me & 300 other people off. I would like to add, how could there be a north pole? if it`s flat assuming north is up south is down You call it the North Pole, Why? Would it not be called the Centre Pole, Antarctic called the Rim Pole? I dont understand your logic. As Pauline says " please explain",,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,????????????


Sorry to burst your bubble but you did not fly over Antarctica.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3762003


Do you wish to refute anything I said in the post? If so please do, and I will refresh your memory with video footage or photographic evidence.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

. Pretty sure you missed that mello .....everyone knows who you are now .......nice beard il give you that


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but you did not fly over Antarctica.


Thats all you got check out QANTAS airlines Antarctic flights an believe what you like My guess is you have been nowhere live in a bubble or sorry a dome. Your responses are as empty as your head.Your logic is as shallow as your beliefs. You want us to watch your youtube vids as proof of your fantasy. You hav`nt herd of C,G,I have you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> Thats all you got check out QANTAS airlines Antarctic flights an believe what you like My guess is you have been nowhere live in a bubble or sorry a dome. Your responses are as empty as your head.Your logic is as shallow as your beliefs. You want us to watch your youtube vids as proof of your fantasy. You hav`nt herd of C,G,I have you?


CGI sure, NASA USES IT FREQUENTLY.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why the hate? I don't know you, so why all the hate?


Its not hate its please explain? your reasoning ?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> Yeah to much rimming me thinks


AND THIS?


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> AND THIS?


Please answer the questions asked no need to SHOUT.
This was an answer to someone else`s comment not you magnetic star man lol


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Do you wish to refute anything I said in the post? If so please do, and I will refresh your memory with video footage or photographic evidence.


Everything that comes out of your mouth is complete garbage ....it honestly makes me laugh everytime you post trying to defend what your saying/believing is true ........I honestly never understood things like the heavens gates cult .....you know I'm sure the people that killed themselves to ride off on a comet to meet the aliens and be free.......which makes no fucking sense whatsoever at all .....well that's the category that you fall into IMO .....I wouldn't try to have a serious debate over something so retarted but you guys are good for a laugh especially you seen below once again .......


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> It is coming up from the depths we both agree on that. So it is not ending up here, if it is coming up from the depths right?


No, heavy elements such as gold can only form in supernovas or collapsing binary neutron stars (via the fast neutron capture "r" process) neither of which exist in flat earth theory, so presumably to you gold is a myth?


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Everything that comes out of your mouth is complete garbage ....it honestly makes me laugh everytime you post trying to defend what your saying/believing is true ........I honestly never understood things like the heavens gates cult .....you know I'm sure the people that killed themselves to ride off on a comet to meet the aliens and be free.......which makes no fucking sense whatsoever at all .....well that's the category that you fall into IMO .....I wouldn't try to have a serious debate over something so retarted but you guys are good for a laugh especially you seen below once again .......


Its so much fun to play


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I am trying to explain the flat earth model. The model does not believe in outer space or gravity.


That's why it's just a 'model' fast brain.

Your brain pollution will ultimately kill you.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

333 pages of absolute garbage...

/thread_closed


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> AND THIS?


They all do this once things start to heat up on there flat earth theory this guy goes to sleep ...reddong goes to work and kul has to go to school .....which is weird cause I'm pretty sure kul is 9 years old. Reddong81 is a Russian and mello is in the video above which is pretty self explanatory .......point being none of them have anything important to do in real life but none of them even know what real life is yet cause you gotta leave the basement or move out of mommy and daddy's house or in mellomans case get back on your psych meds ....yet when they start to look like retards or get debated they disappear like a fart in the wind


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 20, 2016)

I think mellowman gets paid to send traffic over to his youtube channel


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> You got right FOOL


It said read the stupid thread, not read the thread stupid


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Everything that comes out of your mouth is complete garbage ....it honestly makes me laugh everytime you post trying to defend what your saying/believing is true ........I honestly never understood things like the heavens gates cult .....you know I'm sure the people that killed themselves to ride off on a comet to meet the aliens and be free.......which makes no fucking sense whatsoever at all .....well that's the category that you fall into IMO .....I wouldn't try to have a serious debate over something so retarted but you guys are good for a laugh especially you seen below once again .......


I loved watching that. Dude was side splitting funny.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I loved watching that. Dude was side splitting funny.


He is severely ill


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Tesla believed The stars are connected magnetically to the dome by the aither. This is what I believe. There is no South Pole, Antarctica is a rim of ice that encircles the flat earth, who knows what is beyond it. The North pole is in the middle of the flat earth.


no, tesla didn't. try again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Everything that comes out of your mouth is complete garbage ....it honestly makes me laugh everytime you post trying to defend what your saying/believing is true ........I honestly never understood things like the heavens gates cult .....you know I'm sure the people that killed themselves to ride off on a comet to meet the aliens and be free.......which makes no fucking sense whatsoever at all .....well that's the category that you fall into IMO .....I wouldn't try to have a serious debate over something so retarted but you guys are good for a laugh especially you seen below once again .......


We agree Heaven;s Gate Cult makes no sense at all they are complete loonies. Your religion is science, you believe what they tell you with absolutely no proof whatsoever. Show some proof otherwise your religion is science.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No, heavy elements such as gold can only form in supernovas or collapsing binary neutron stars (via the fast neutron capture "r" process) neither of which exist in flat earth theory, so presumably to you gold is a myth?


Because discovery channel told you so right? The same people who keep telling you 911 was done by 19 cavemen.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I loved watching that. Dude was side splitting funny.


I know shit had me going for a minute .....I just watched again and it got me ...tear in the eye type shit lol


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> We agree Heaven;s Gate Cult makes no sense at all they are complete loonies. Your religion is science, you believe what they tell you with absolutely no proof whatsoever. Show some proof otherwise your religion is science.


No I was comparing you flatties to heavens gate because your belief and theory is just as retarted...that's all just me calling you a retard no religion necessary ...I can find another example if your confused as far as comparing your dumb retarted shit to other dumb retarted shit ...hhhmmmmm that sounds fun


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> No I was comparing you flatties to heavens gate because your belief and theory is just as retarted...that's all just me calling you a retard no religion necessary ...I can find another example if your confused as far as comparing your dumb retarted shit to other dumb retarted shit ...hhhmmmmm that sounds fun


If you cant provide proof that the earth is a ball then maybe you should not call people retarded,if theyt do not believe it is a ball. Where is the proof? Please show us some proof.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Can anyone explain why the moon changes sizes so drastically if we are 248000 miles from the moon? 
@indaco


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

@indaco Hugh .....hhhhmmm your not retarted ......lol. This is to easy just because you might actually be retarted ....I almost feel bad


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

K almost feeling bad is over ......I'm pretty sure there's a limit on how much acid you should do might wana check into that just saying ....that's helpful caring advice I'm giving you .....did you lose a bong not to long ago my bearded friend


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone explain why the moon changes sizes so drastically if we are 248000 miles from the moon?View attachment 3762275 View attachment 3762276
> @indaco


Does it? Have you actually measured it? Try it sometime. You will be surprised. But this is the third time I have suggested that. Oh, it just _seems_ bigger? Not really the same thing is it?

Is your brain flat? You seem to have recurring perspective problems. How is your homelife?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you cant provide proof that the earth is a ball then maybe you should not call people retarded,if theyt do not believe it is a ball. Where is the proof? Please show us some proof.


The proof that you are retarded has been well established.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Because discovery channel told you so right? The same people who keep telling you 911 was done by 19 cavemen.


Cavemen can't fly planes. But apparently, they can post shit on the interwebs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah, i know, multiquote. I read backward in this thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

I think measuring the moon is a great idea mellow ....now thank your uncle baldrick and off you go to measure the moon ......


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does it? Have you actually measured it? Try it sometime. You will be surprised. But this is the third time I have suggested that. Oh, it just _seems_ bigger? Not really the same thing is it?
> 
> Is your brain flat? You seem to have recurring perspective problems. How is your homelife?


Yes perspective, in one of the photos the moon is closer than in the other obviously.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes perspective, in one of the photos the moon is closer than in the other obviously.


Umb k ......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes perspective, in one of the photos the moon is closer than in the other obviously.


I am done with you.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 333 pages of absolute garbage...
> 
> /thread_closed
> View attachment 3762037


fuck you for not conforming to our nonconformity.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 20, 2016)

@Mellowman2112 why have you not answered my questions?

i proved my point. your turn.

bitch.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 20, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @Mellowman2112 why have you not answered my questions?
> 
> i proved my point. your turn.
> 
> bitch.


Sorry, I get so many insults I must have missed the question. what page is it on/


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Can anyone explain why the moon changes sizes so drastically if we are 248000 miles from the moon?View attachment 3762275 View attachment 3762276
> @indaco



I found an explanation for you in an easy to digest YouTube video, so that you know it's legit.

I hope you watch and can see how this effect translates into the two images of the moon you posted.







 

 

Did that brick mailbox just get bigger and move closer? Of course not! As seen in the video proof.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I found an explanation for you in an easy to digest YouTube video, so that you know it's legit.
> 
> I hope you watch and can see how this effect translates into the two images of the moon you posted.
> 
> ...


pearls, swine


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> pearls, swine


YouTube video proof!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 21, 2016)

i'm very disappointed in @Mellowman2112


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm very disappointed in @Mellowman2112


I am also disappointed in @Mellowman2112 and @Kul and also at the Russian pedo we all know as reddong81 but it's actually @reddan1981 .......they've all disappeared like a fart in the wind ....mellow could possibly be taking uncleBs advice and measuring the moon .....but I'm sure reddong has kul doing weird things in a PM situation as we speak


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 21, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> I found an explanation for you in an easy to digest YouTube video, so that you know it's legit.
> 
> I hope you watch and can see how this effect translates into the two images of the moon you posted.
> 
> ...


\

Thanks for finding that. It is an interesting camera technique. Now consider that you can with your naked eye and no camera techniques notice drastic size differences in the moon. Look at the moon just after moon rise and then look at it 3 or 4 hours later and notice with your naked eye, the drastic size difference. It will appear much larger because it is much closer. It will also appear higher in the sky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> Thanks for finding that. It is an interesting camera technique. Now consider that you can with your naked eye and no camera techniques notice drastic size differences in the moon. Look at the moon just after moon rise and then look at it 3 or 4 hours later and notice with your naked eye, the drastic size difference. It will appear much larger because it is much closer. It will also appear higher in the sky.


i tried to show my cat some of your shitposts.

 

she could not stand to look.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> pearls, swine


Why call me a swine? I haven't called you any names.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why call me a swine? I haven't called you any names.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> Thanks for finding that. It is an interesting camera technique. Now consider that you can with your naked eye and no camera techniques notice drastic size differences in the moon. Look at the moon just after moon rise and then look at it 3 or 4 hours later and notice with your naked eye, the drastic size difference. It will appear much larger because it is much closer. It will also appear higher in the sky.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why call me a swine? I haven't called you any names.


I didn't call you nuttin' honey, but if the shoe fits.... what can I say, Cinderella?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> Thanks for finding that. It is an interesting camera technique. Now consider that you can with your naked eye and no camera techniques notice drastic size differences in the moon. Look at the moon just after moon rise and then look at it 3 or 4 hours later and notice with your naked eye, the drastic size difference. It will appear much larger because it is much closer. It will also appear higher in the sky.


Umb k ..........


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> Thanks for finding that. It is an interesting camera technique. Now consider that you can with your naked eye and no camera techniques notice drastic size differences in the moon. Look at the moon just after moon rise and then look at it 3 or 4 hours later and notice with your naked eye, the drastic size difference. It will appear much larger because it is much closer. It will also appear higher in the sky.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3763376


that might not work as heli-coils aren't flat...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

First one to get a flatty to respond again wins ......on your mark get set .......go!


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I am also disappointed in @Mellowman2112 and @Kul and also at the Russian pedo we all know as reddong81 but it's actually @reddan1981 .......they've all disappeared like a fart in the wind ....mellow could possibly be taking uncleBs advice and measuring the moon .....but I'm sure reddong has kul doing weird things in a PM situation as we speak


You are thick boy. Post a picture of your puny spotty ugly face, so I can feel sorry for you.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You are thick boy. Post a picture of your puny spotty ugly face, so I can feel sorry for you.


I won fuck ya I won .....I never win ever and I won .....I got a flatty to respond first ...thanks reddong .......and I will not post a pic of my face you sick SOB ....you'll just use it to wack your pud .....play with your Johnson ....beat your meat ...wiggle your cock and balls ....I know your tricks


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3763632


I think you just posted a picture that should of went to your boyfriend or kul .....which is extremely gay looking I might add .....definately Russian IMO


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I think you just posted a picture that should of went to your boyfriend or kul .....which is extremely gay looking I might add .....definately Russian IMO


 just another little dick head with a big mouth, fuck you fraggle. Where is it you work... you haven't even got a fucking job, you bum, probably on hand outs for your decrepit looks. Have you got a girlfriend lol No you haven't.... Have you got ANY assets at all? You are a representative for what is wrong with your backwards country.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> just another little dick head with a big mouth, fuck you fraggle. Where is it you work... you haven't even got a fucking job, you bum, probably on hand outs for your decrepit looks. Have you got a girlfriend lol No you haven't.... Have you got ANY assets at all? You are a representative for what is wrong with your backwards country.


So you are the Russian pedo guy with Down syndrome in the hot tub .....I was rite all along ....except for the Down syndrome thing ....well I was kinda rite about that cause I did call you a retard pretty regularly .....so I'm pretty fuckin spot on even you have to admit that ......


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 22, 2016)

I drive a zamboni nowadays.

The ice is flat, but I'm sure if the ice rink was large enough it would follow the curvature of the globe.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

He 


a senile fungus said:


> I drive a zamboni nowadays.
> 
> The ice is flat, but I'm sure if the ice rink was large enough it would follow the curvature of the globe.


actually posted a pic of himself on the previous page if you havnt seen that yet .......and all my predictions about him for many many days on here were correct Russian troll gay/pedo and slightly retarted all clearly visible in his picture ...........thank you as I bow


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> So you are the Russian pedo guy with Down syndrome in the hot tub .....I was rite all along ....except for the Down syndrome thing ....well I was kinda rite about that cause I did call you a retard pretty regularly .....so I'm pretty fuckin spot on even you have to admit that ......


You think it is funny that people are disabled. You are some filthy piece of shit. What's wrong with Russians? You are exposing yourself. Have you had any more fantasies recently?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You think it is funny that people are disabled. You are some filthy piece of shit. What's wrong with Russians? You are exposing yourself. Have you had any more fantasies recently?


Now your asking me about my fantasies ....listen here slick I'm not guna share any of my fantasies with you sicko this is the second time today you've tried to mentally undress me and finger my bunghole .....and I'm not making fun of the legitimate handicap/disabled ......just people like you who act so retarted they make themselves look that way .......and I like female Russian hookers/porn stars .....your just mad I've had you pinned this whole time and I was dead on 
1-are you Russian -YES
2-are you a pedo/ass clown-YES
3-are u a self made retard-YES
4-paid Russian troll-YES
5-is the earth round-YES
6-is the earth flat-NO 
7-your penis Russian an small-YES
8-is sir indacouch your daddy-YES
I had to put at least one no In the questions of truthfulness I posted above .....see you just full of dumb insults that make no sense .......I'm full of dumb insults that ended being exactly rite and describing you as a person quite well .....you my lil flat Russian pedo can call me detective/officer indacouch from now on ......as long as you don't fantasize about me in uniform doing weird things with horses .......deal?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Now your asking me about my fantasies ....listen here slick I'm not guna share any of my fantasies with you sicko this is the second time today you've tried to mentally undress me and finger my bunghole .....and I'm not making fun of the legitimate handicap/disabled ......just people like you who act so retarted they make themselves look that way .......and I like female Russian hookers/porn stars .....your just mad I've had you pinned this whole time and I was dead on
> 1-are you Russian -YES
> 2-are you a pedo/ass clown-YES
> 3-are u a self made retard-YES
> ...


Lol poor rebuttals. Your parents are ashamed of you ..... yes/no?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol poor rebuttals. Your parents are ashamed of you ..... yes/no?


Not sure havnt asked them lately and not real worried about there opinion .......however you just have to go upstairs to talk to your mommy and daddy as you still live at home ...I'm sure that's why you would even bring up the approval of a parent in the first place .......tell your dad he did a good job taking your picture in his hot tub earlier ........which is still extremely gay to do in the first place LMFAO .....but I would expect that type of stupidity from a Russian pedo troll in the first place ......sooooo gay with the hot tub pic for real though


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Not sure havnt asked them lately and not real worried about there opinion .......however you just have to go upstairs to talk to your mommy and daddy as you still live at home ...I'm sure that's why you would even bring up the approval of a parent in the first place .......tell your dad he did a good job taking your picture in his hot tub earlier ........which is still extremely gay to do in the first place LMFAO .....but I would expect that type of stupidity from a Russian pedo troll in the first place ......sooooo gay with the hot tub pic for real though


Im guessing they are ashamed, unless your stupidity is because of inbreeding? I definately would be ashamed to have a mini sized,in da closet, fanny boy like you for a son.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 22, 2016)

YOU are in NO position to be discussing human shortcomings. Wow, what a laugh that is,

Holy shit the bed, Fred.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Rrog said:


> YOU are in NO position to be discussing human shortcomings. Wow, what a laugh that is,
> 
> Holy shit the bed, Fred.


Thought you were ignoring me, shit in a bag.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3763632


Wait, what's wrong with your head?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wait, what's wrong with your head?


Sock talk? I don't speak coward.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I don't speak coward.


No. But you speak pedophile fluently.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No. But you speak pedophile fluently.



You nonce your own kids, you dirty wrong'n'.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3763764
> You nonce your own kids, you dirty wrong'n'.


How many times you gonna edit that? Someone has an angry.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I am nonce my kids sock


Merr?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wait, what's wrong with your head?


Real imbreeding it's only funny when it's not true ....sadly very true in the picture above ......rural Russia


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Real imbreeding it's only funny when it's not true ....sadly very true in the picture above ......rural Russia


Yeah. I can see that now. It's like his head is this weird little raisin on his shoulders. 

Poor lil guy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Merr?


Holy fuck. I always wondered why everyone hates you. 

Totally get it now. 

Did your mom fuck your uncle or your grandpa or..... Fuck it I don't care.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. I can see that now. It's like his head is this weird little raisin on his shoulders.
> 
> Poor lil guy.


And those beady little eyes .....I'm thinking a uncle dad situation also ......maybe we just cracked this whole thread on why these flat earthers think it's true .....it's a gene mix up from ......well you know


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> And those beady little eyes .....I'm thinking a uncle dad situation also ......maybe we just cracked this whole thread on why these flat earthers think it's true .....it's a gene mix up from ......well you know


Case closed/


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3763632


"God dammit mom.. stop taking pictures of me while I'm in here.. unless you want to want to fuck, then it's totally cool"


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 22, 2016)

this may be interesting http://www.popsci.com.au/science/10-easy-ways-you-can-tell-for-yourself-that-the-earth-is-round,414182 
check it out if you dare flat earth people


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 22, 2016)

@Mellowman2112 must have posted this...

mike • 15 days ago
Has everyone here forgotten that an awful lot of science is theoretical? Many popular theories are based on well substantiated explanations. "The Scientific Method"?? Theoretical Science?
Einstein's Theory of Relativity? All phenomena can be regarded as theoretical whether it is known or unknown, particularly in a science class at a learning institution such as a university or a school.
It is not about WHO is right. It is about WHAT is plausible. Science is not about YOU or ME. None of us here, taking our parts in this forum, are obliged to accept anything. All we can do, as curious as we are about "phenomena", is communicate with each other, each of us (hopefully) wanting to understand and be understood by everyone involved, by being objective and rational.

Substantiating a claim as comprehensively as possible in a scientific debate is so very important. This is not politics. (Einstein Quote-Politics is more complicated than Physics)

When I first became aware of the flat earth theory, and subsiquently considering its credibility, the first questions I asked myself were the most obvious ones...some of the theories presented to us here via "10 easy ways you can tell for yourself that the earth is round" are the among the first questions most of us would require sensible answers to if we were to consider a flat earth as at all possible. This "DISQUS sion" presents 10 theories for us to consider/ DISQUS.
These 10 fundamental theories provide adequate and believable explanations that makes it perfectly plausible to believe that the Earth is a sphere.

Surely for any contribution to this DISQUSsion to be considered of any value, would be purely objective, non personal, and would discuss these 10 fundamental questions presented in the DISQUS thesis.
I'm no genius, but one would think that within this "scientific" discussion and considering its 10 fundamental theories, ( the word FACT pops up many times) that the phenomena we see and observe with our own eyes every day would be far more relevant than theology and a personal desire to be correct.


 

•

 Reply

•

Share ›


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @Mellowman2112 must have posted this...
> 
> mike • 15 days ago
> Has everyone here forgotten that an awful lot of science is theoretical? Many popular theories are based on well substantiated explanations. "The Scientific Method"?? Theoretical Science?
> ...


Lost me at the first sentance. Smh.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lost me at the first sentance. Smh.


If you open the link I posted it will show the flat heads 10 ways to prove its a sphere. when you scroll down you will find this his exact post he has learned to cut an paste other beleibers nonsense. The ten points spell it out to even the slowest persons intellect. Its hard to take ignorance I thought it be clear enough, I think its a ten year old home schooled in isolation lol
http://www.popsci.com.au/science/10-easy-ways-you-can-tell-for-yourself-that-the-earth-is-round,414182


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> If you open the link I posted it will show the flat heads 10 ways to prove its a sphere. when you scroll down you will find this his exact post he has learned to cut an paste other beleibers nonsense. The ten points spell it out to even the slowest persons intellect. Its hard to take ignorance I thought it be clear enough, I think its a ten year old home schooled in isolation lol
> http://www.popsci.com.au/science/10-easy-ways-you-can-tell-for-yourself-that-the-earth-is-round,414182


All ten of those facts were probably said about 50 times each in this thread.. the flat earthers are just too deep in their bullshit.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah done nothing gone nowhere lives under a rock, sad is a


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> Yeah done nothing gone nowhere lives under a rock, sad is a


OK.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

what's really trippy is the moon rang like a bell for 2 hours when they crashed into it,can somebody explain that one


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

zeddd said:


> flat earth bs is to undermine all those that ask genuine questions, eg the 911 official story was a physics holiday imo lots of anomalies, so call them all flat earthers and laugh at them, distracting rational people from an alternative view, and labelling them nuts, tin foil hat wearers... flat earthers...breatharians kinda territiory


calling people names don't work no more now that we proved 911 was a con job


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 22, 2016)

911 has nothing to do with flat earth people as for the moon ringing like a bell show??? Where can I find proof of that?


----------



## Kul (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what's really trippy is the moon rang like a bell for 2 hours when they crashed into it,can somebody explain that one


yup, they hit the dome


----------



## BelowTheInfluence (Aug 22, 2016)

This thread is the home of the mentally challenged.
How the fuck did this thread last this long?


----------



## Kul (Aug 22, 2016)

BelowTheInfluence said:


> This thread is the home of the mentally challenged.
> How the fuck did this thread last this long?


welcome home new member, you've got lots of friends here


----------



## BelowTheInfluence (Aug 22, 2016)

Kul said:


> welcome home new member, you've got lots of friends here


lol, thank you, I was surprised no one took this name yet.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

BelowTheInfluence said:


> This thread is the home of the mentally challenged.
> How the fuck did this thread last this long?


We try to keep all the inbred Russian and the rest of his lunatic friends in one thread so we don't have to worry about them anywhere else here on Riu .....ssshhhhh don't tell them there retarted and completely full of shit because they might disperse and fuck up this whole site ........feel free to poke and prod but whatever you do be careful of @reddan81 he is a paid Russian pedophile inbred troll and will want you to send him butthole pics via PM Don't fall for his tricks he's only here to PM naked pics with kul ...oh and @Kul he's just a young boy between 9 and 13 that lives with his parents he's not to bad just not very smart and wears a oopsy helmet .....mellowman is a complete psychopath be aware ......keep this between us K don't want the flatties hearing about this This is reddong himself oops I mean reddan81 the pedo Russian I was telling you about .....he posted this super gay pic earlier today his dad took of him .......keep it on the DL


----------



## BelowTheInfluence (Aug 22, 2016)

I am assuming that left hand is about to get some use.
Thanks for the rundown on a couple of the "special" ones.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> We try to keep all the inbred Russian and the rest of his lunatic friends in one thread so we don't have to worry about them anywhere else here on Riu .....ssshhhhh don't tell them there retarted and completely full of shit because they might disperse and fuck up this whole site ........feel free to poke and prod but whatever you do be careful of @reddan81 he is a paid Russian pedophile inbred troll and will want you to send him butthole pics via PM Don't fall for his tricks he's only here to PM naked pics with kul ...oh and @Kul he's just a young boy between 9 and 13 that lives with his parents he's not to bad just not very smart and wears a oopsy helmet .....mellowman is a complete psychopath be aware ......keep this between us K don't want the flatties hearing about this View attachment 3764051This is reddong himself oops I mean reddan81 the pedo Russian I was telling you about .....he posted this super gay pic earlier today his dad took of him .......keep it on the DL


them hot tubs are ruled cause you know there's a cum worm hiding in them bubbles just waitin on a face to land


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> them hot tubs are fuked cause you know there's a cum worm hiding in them bubbles just waitin on a face to land


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

BelowTheInfluence said:


> I am assuming that left hand is about to get some use.
> Thanks for the rundown on a couple of the "special" ones.


Either is getting ready to be used or just came out of the water because his dad came around the corner to snap a photo of his baby boy ....his dad is also his uncle on his moms side that's why his head is misshaped and he has beady little eyes ...........perfect dick grip in his left hand in the photo .........,and your welcome


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> them hot tubs are ruled cause you know there's a cum worm hiding in them bubbles just waitin on a face to land


Look at his left hand in the pic it's obvious he's playing with himself ....sad strange little man he is


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Look at his left hand in the pic it's obvious he's playing with himself ....sad strange little man he is


its settled then,signs must be posted and OSHA alerted,danger cum worm crossing


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Now your asking me about my fantasies ....listen here slick I'm not guna share any of my fantasies with you sicko this is the second time today you've tried to mentally undress me and finger my bunghole .....and I'm not making fun of the legitimate handicap/disabled ......just people like you who act so retarted they make themselves look that way .......and I like female Russian hookers/porn stars .....your just mad I've had you pinned this whole time and I was dead on
> 1-are you Russian -YES
> 2-are you a pedo/ass clown-YES
> 3-are u a self made retard-YES
> ...


So what if he's Russian? I bet they got some good weed too. My only problem with flat earth is why do I see UFO's?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 22, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Either is getting ready to be used or just came out of the water because his dad came around the corner to snap a photo of his baby boy ....his dad is also his uncle on his moms side that's why his head is misshaped and he has beady little eyes ...........perfect dick grip in his left hand in the photo .........,and your welcome


lmfao are we talking bout a member here cause this shits getting buck wild and I want to know the guy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> My only problem with flat earth is why do I see UFO's?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 23, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So what if he's Russian? I bet they got some good weed too. My only problem with flat earth is why do I see UFO's?


This little mong, keeps mentioning me all through out the forum. I have clearly written that globe/flat earth could NEVER be proven conclusively. Why? Because we have to rely on second hand information. Cognitive conservatism is *The tendency to seek and attend to information that conforms to an existing self-concept.*


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> This little mong, keeps mentioning me all through out the forum. I have clearly written that globe/flat earth could NEVER be proven conclusively. Why? Because we have to rely on second hand information. Cognitive conservatism is *The tendency to seek and attend to information that conforms to an existing self-concept.*


Do your parents uncle/dad and mom know your still on the computer


----------



## Kul (Aug 23, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So what if he's Russian? I bet they got some good weed too. My only problem with flat earth is why do I see UFO's?


Simple don't confuse unidentified flying objects with aliens


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

Kul said:


> Simple don't confuse unidentified flying objects with aliens


That's the single most intelligent thing I've ever heard you or any other flat earther say .....


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Kul said:


> Simple don't confuse unidentified flying objects with aliens


But dude they are aliens!


----------



## mypassion (Aug 23, 2016)

Round? ))


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

Aint no scrubs


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 23, 2016)

And no I aint want none of ur time

A scrub is a guy

Qho cNt get no time from me

.ooooh no

A scrub is a guy

Hanging out the passenger side
Of his best friends ride

He wont get no love

No a scrub no get no love from me..


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 23, 2016)

Is everyone on this site 10 years old or what? You sure are acting like it. You're no better than the troll if you all start throwing insults back and forth.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 23, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @Mellowman2112 must have posted this...
> 
> mike • 15 days ago
> Has everyone here forgotten that an awful lot of science is theoretical? Many popular theories are based on well substantiated explanations. "The Scientific Method"?? Theoretical Science?
> ...


Is this it?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 23, 2016)

I'll debunk them from top to bottom. 10. Other planets are round so ours is round, That is like saying if I live with a houseful of girls I must be a girl. Means nothing.

9. Time Zones--work fine on a flat disc earth, the sun moves around it like an hour hand on a 24 hour clock. 

8. We see no coriolis effect, if we did, planes would have to take off in a different direction anticipating their landing spot to revolve around to them. We do not see this.

7. Try doing that on google earth it will not work. Triangles. 

6. Circumnavigate the globe, Saling around in a large circle on the disc will take you from LA to New york just fine. Always keeping the center pole of North to the right. 

Whoever made this youtube video did not even understand the flat earth model.

5. Shadows and trigonometry work just fine on the flat earth model and using the pythagorian equation show the earth being 3-4000 miles high depending on what longitude the measurement is taken. Eratoshtenes made the assumption that the world is round. If he made the assumption that the earth is flat the math works fine as well.

4. Stars change going north or south. if we were on a ball it would be impossible to see the north star from south of the equator yet it can be seen. Also, if you take a time lapse photo of the stars they appear like a circle above, if we were revolving they would be straight parallel lines.

More later.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 23, 2016)

continued:

Ships going over the horizon---NOT

We see them after they should have passed over the curve of the earth. Little pleasure craft should disappear at around 4 miles.
Watch the video and see they do not.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Is everyone on this site 10 years old or what? You sure are acting like it. You're no better than the troll if you all start throwing insults back and forth.


Yep all 4 of you ....you and the three dumbasses who quickly liked your post above .....your popular with the idiots I see nice


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yep all 4 of you ....you and the three dumbasses who quickly liked your post above .....your popular with the idiots I see nice


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Lmfao ......I wonder who's dirty sock this new comers is


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yep all 4 of you ....you and the three dumbasses who quickly liked your post above .....your popular with the idiots I see nice


That was my first post in this thread. And you just proved my point... :/


----------



## Kul (Aug 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yep all 4 of you ....you and the three dumbasses who quickly liked your post above .....your popular with the idiots I see nice


watch out bitch i'm coming for your wife...long dick style


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

Kul said:


> watch out bitch i'm coming for your wife...long dick style


KUL is reddong teaching you nasty things or did your new friend hand jobs for gringos teach you that .....


----------



## Kul (Aug 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> hand jobs for gringos .....


lmao


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> That was my first post in this thread. And you just proved my point... :/


What that your all around the age of 10 ....you don't have to point me out and praise me for being the clever S.O.B that I am ....but thanks handjobsforgringos ..........


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 23, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yep all 4 of you ....you and the three dumbasses who quickly liked your post above .....your popular with the idiots I see nice


But obviously you are the biggest idiot. Tiny Tim.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> But obviously you are the biggest idiot. Tiny Tim.


Reddong these last minute attempts at insults only make you look more retarted than you actually are ....which is like really really retarted ...so go back to your cum bubble hot tub with your uncle dad and try to come up with something better .....il be waiting off you go ............







Imbreeders they really do have an awful time being smart/funny/normal in any way shape or form Ahhhh once again that's rural Russia for ya .......TTUL reddick


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 24, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Reddong these last minute attempts at insults only make you look more retarted than you actually are ....which is like really really retarted ...so go back to your cum bubble hot tub with your uncle dad and try to come up with something better .....il be waiting off you go ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@vostok. This fool can't read and has a problem with disabled persons, he also HATES Russians.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 24, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> @vostok. This fool can't read and has a problem with disabled persons, he also HATES Russians.


No I hate Russian ....just you not plural and go ahead call your buddies lil fella .....lmfao 






@cat of curiosity @srh88 
Sorry to bug guys just wanted to show you the biggest flat earth pussy on here ....calling for help cause he's mentally tapped after 4 come backs .......anyways il @ some more of the guys tomorrow feel free to show the biggest pussy on Riu to everyone if you'd like .....I'm off to wash my balls for no reason except it feels good and go to sleep .......talk to you tomorrow reddick you lil Russian pussy


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 24, 2016)

Oops sorry @reddan1981 .....Russian inbred pedo pussy K that's better and remember you added the pussy for me ....your fun I like you ....can't wait to play tomorrow k bye reddildoinyourasspussyimbredrussianfagpedobitchrottenpussylipcumbubbleherpieinfestedbuttholeMuncher81.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 24, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Is everyone on this site 10 years old or what? You sure are acting like it. You're no better than the troll if you all start throwing insults back and forth.


As they can not provide proof of a spinning ball earth they resort to name calling and insults.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 24, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> This little mong, keeps mentioning me all through out the forum. I have clearly written that globe/flat earth could NEVER be proven conclusively. Why? Because we have to rely on second hand information. Cognitive conservatism is *The tendency to seek and attend to information that conforms to an existing self-concept.*


What do you mean it can't be proven conclusively? If you can see across lake Michigan to Chicago and people do everyday, and according to the math this is impossible on a ball 25000 feet in circumference, then it is proven not to be a ball. Conclusively!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> As they can not provide proof of a spinning ball earth they resort to name calling and insults.


so the gravity thing. i explained why it's necessary. flat or round.

what's your take?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What do you mean it can't be proven conclusively? If you can see across lake Michigan to Chicago and people do everyday, and according to the math this is impossible on a ball 25000 feet in circumference, then it is proven not to be a ball. Conclusively!


It's mathematically absolutely expected and observed, this observation is recorded daily and confers with the maths, science is tight, show me how the maths doesn't work, using maths ( math)


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> What that your all around the age of 10 ....you don't have to point me out and praise me for being the clever S.O.B that I am ....but thanks handjobsforgringos ..........


"Your" when you mean you're then claiming you are a clever sob, it's a big ask man


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

zeddd said:


> "Your" when you mean you're then claiming you are a clever sob, it's a big ask man


with a bachelor's degree.

in law.

english and math must not be taught in pre-law. who needs a bar examination? 

i'd hire @Finshaggy first...


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 24, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> As they can not provide proof of a spinning ball earth they resort to name calling and insults.


I agree with your point about people shouldn't resort to name calling and insults. But I assume you're trolling about the whole flat earth thing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 24, 2016)

What's up guys I see we've got a new cum covered sock in the thread. You flat earthers are all the same just a bunch of whiny kids posting youtube videos of what you call facts total bullshit in my opinion. And what is this calling out for your buddy nonsense you can't comeback on your own if you really wanna be shut down call out for @tyler.durden he likes to take little socks like you guys to the cleaners


----------



## zeddd (Aug 24, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> What's up guys I see we've got a new cum covered sock in the thread. You flat earthers are all the same just a bunch of whiny kids posting youtube videos of what you call facts total bullshit in my opinion. And what is this calling out for your buddy nonsense you can't comeback on your own if you really wanna be shut down call out for @tyler.durden he likes to take little socks like you guys to the cleaners


Appeal to authority is a logical fallacy he will be appalled


----------



## srh88 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


he never replied when i spoke of gravity...

the rundown?

if you are on a flat plane, you still need a force to hold you to that flat plane. a flat plane would have to move continuously upward for you to have a feeling of being grounded. no gravity or other force to hold you to the flat plane, and you float. forever. do any walking today @Mellowman2112 ?

same for a ball. lets picture it as you have; a basketball on a flat plane. the basketball would not have it's own gravity, but you would still need gravity to balance on that ball.

otherwise, you would FLOAT.

i have explained gravity more than once to you, you say gravity doesn't exist.

prove it. why don't you float, flatty?


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What do you mean it can't be proven conclusively? If you can see across lake Michigan to Chicago and people do everyday, and according to the math this is impossible on a ball 25000 feet in circumference, then it is proven not to be a ball. Conclusively!


By whom ?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> By whom ?


youtube.. that is their spot for science


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

have some fruit ....ya fucken fruits


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3765180 have some fruit ....ya fucken fruits


but they're not flat...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What do you mean it can't be proven conclusively? If you can see across lake Michigan to Chicago and people do everyday, and according to the math this is impossible on a ball 25000 feet in circumference, then it is proven not to be a ball. Conclusively!


Have you seen Chicago across lake Michigan, personally? What if..... we are on a misshapen ball, with multiple flat areas? To be completely open minded about what is possible, is a good thing. But when you place absolutes (on second hand information) subjects we will never likely be able to verify, is just swinging from one lot of dogmatism to another. 
For instance, the rectilinear experiment showed that there is a slight incline not that the surface was flat, if you place a magnet in water it repels the water, you can actually see an inclined curve against the edge of the magnet, showing that water can curve. I can go on, but I'm afraid it will land on deaf ears. I have been talking about flat earth on this site for a couple of years now, before it even went mainstream. When I say neither has been proven conclusively that is because, there are many questions yet to be answered, in all likelihood it will never be proven, maybe it's secret is part of the construct, of this life we face. What we *know *is that there are anomalies to accepted theories.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 25, 2016)

Ffs still going, explain acceleration g, flat earth rising would be linear velocity no possibility of acceleration


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Have you seen Chicago across lake Michigan, personally? What if..... we are on a misshapen ball, with multiple flat areas? To be completely open minded about what is possible, is a good thing. But when you place absolutes (on second hand information) subjects we will never likely be able to verify, is just swinging from one lot of dogmatism to another.
> For instance, the rectilinear experiment showed that there is a slight incline not that the surface was flat, if you place a magnet in water it repels the water, you can actually see an inclined curve against the edge of the magnet, showing that water can curve. I can go on, but I'm afraid it will land on deaf ears. I have been talking about flat earth on this site for a couple of years now, before it even went mainstream. When I say neither has been proven conclusively that is because, there are many questions yet to be answered, in all likelihood it will never be proven, maybe it's secret is part of the construct, of this life we face. What we *know *is that there are anomalies to accepted theories.


What if you saw the curvature of the Earth? Wouldn't that be conclusive? 

Back in the 80s, if you (or your parents) had any money, you could've taken a flight on Concorde. They always used to let kids into the cockpit. Distinctive curvature at 60,000 ft on a clear day.

Since that's no longer possible, you could buy a weather balloon and a sweet camera, get a permit for the balloon, attach the camera to the balloon, start rolling, and release the balloon. Calculate where it will land and go check the footage. Hopefully that will be conclusive enough for you.

Mellowman can't perform this test because the allowance he receives from his boyfriend is insufficient to purchase the necessary tools.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 25, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What if you saw the curvature of the Earth? Wouldn't that be conclusive?
> 
> Back in the 80s, if you (or your parents) had any money, you could've taken a flight on Concorde. They always used to let kids into the cockpit. Distinctive curvature at 60,000 ft on a clear day.
> 
> ...


If I was able to see earth in its entirety, it most certainly would shape my opinion. But would my observations, prove it conclusively to _you?
Also _I am going to have to disagree about being able to see the curve from Concorde. I was supposed to be part of a UK team that released a balloon last September (honestly) but due to family commitments and anxiety about the whole event, I chose not to partake. The meeting went ahead and footage was collected none the less.
https://plus.google.com/112925071616931521543/posts/JznKUBYefqv


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Ffs still going, explain acceleration g, flat earth rising would be linear velocity no possibility of acceleration


You have always spoke respectfully zeddd and I appreciate that, even as ludicrous as this all sounds. We are not on a dish accelerating upwards. That was a nonsense perpetuated to discredit flat earth proponents. As a thought exercise just for the crack, forget what you understand velocity and gravity to be. Imagine if there _is _a reason for your life. You were given the ability to ask questions, for a specific reason and this world a beautiful creation to ponder its hidden mysteries(fanciful talk i know)In this imaginary creation an air bomb (think big boom) go's off. What can you feel hitting you?........ sound waves and the medium they travel in. This 'medium' is electric and dielectric (and water molecules). What would happen if you accelerate through this medium?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> If I was able to see earth in its entirety, it most certainly would shape my opinion. But would my observations, prove it conclusively to _you?_


Your observations don't need to prove anything to me, they need to help prove something to you though. Why would you need to see the Earth in its entirety? Surely the fact that your colleagues' weather balloon experiment didn't show the edge of the flat Earth in any direction should tell you that there might not be an edge to film.



> _Also _I am going to have to disagree about being able to see the curve from Concorde.


You're welcome to disagree, but that only highlights the fact that you've never had the opportunity to be aboard a Concorde at cruise altitude. The pilots pointed out the curvature. 180 degree view from the cockpit if you asked politely to take a look. 

This leads me to my next question - have you ever been on a plane in flight? The next time you board a plane, ask the pilot(s) if the Earth is flat and how they navigate the sky. Are all pilots habitual liars and part of the 'spheroid Earth' conspiracy? They would have to be, and they would be lying to all passengers about the flight path the plane was taking each and every journey. Why would you get on a plane and trust pilots who are part of a global conspiracy to keep you from the flat Earth truth? Seems foolish. Seems fucking crazy, actually.



> I was supposed to be part of a UK team that released a balloon last September (honestly) but due to family commitments and anxiety about the whole event, I chose not to partake. The meeting went ahead and footage was collected none the less.
> https://plus.google.com/112925071616931521543/posts/JznKUBYefqv


Why didn't your colleagues float the balloon near one of the edges of the flat Earth to get a good look beyond it? Watching the video link you posted, it seems to me that the balloon is 'centered' at all times with the Earth below. Why is that? Why didn't they take a boat to nearer the 'edge' and release the balloon there? They could have blown the conspiracy wide open. Did you suggest it? If not, why not? Were your colleagues trying to prove the flat Earth model by filming from such a height, or was it another experiment they were conducting?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Definitely a master at moodiful speaking, he failed to add at the 5.00 min mark, that it would be explained on a flat earth if the sun was local and its light,limited. He also failed to add that he measured in his own numerical language called stadion, which no one actually can tell you the equivalent of, even his own works "on the movements of earth" his origional works have been lost and also he measured distance between cities by averaging the speed that a caravan of camels can move the distance between them?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 25, 2016)

This shit can't still be happening. 

Where's the Russian child molestor with the tiny head?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This shit can't still be happening.
> 
> Where's the Russian child molestor with the tiny head?


hanging out in his over sized bubble bath with his uncle


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Definitely a master at moodiful speaking, he failed to add at the 5.00 min mark, that it would be explained on a flat earth if the sun was local and its light,limited.


We know the Sun is not local, heliocentrism is a fact whether you believe in the flat earth model or not


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

rush Limbaugh is flat.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 25, 2016)

"A Sealion is a person who, when confronted with a fact that they don't care to acknowledge, will ask endlessly for "proof" and insist that it is the other person's job to stop everything they are doing and address the issue to their satisfaction.

Sealioning is not predicated upon any implicit understanding of public/private space, but upon the premise that the asker is "sincere" and therefore all resources possible *must* be immediately diverted to teaching them, immediately. The resources that they could, with minimal effort find, are not the issue. They demand attention - your attention. All of it. RIGHT NOW. And they have no intention of listening, because it's your job to make them understand. It is a specific form of harassment. You may not look away, or point them to a link. You must spend all your time and energy. This isn't a sincere attempt at anythinging. It's a calculated technique to grind an opponent down."

 

https://www.quora.com/What-is-sealioning


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so the gravity thing. i explained why it's necessary. flat or round.
> 
> what's your take?


Why would it be necessary, think about it, how many pounds of air pressure is pushing down on you, 18 lbs per square inch. Keeps you and anything heavier than air stuck to the plane that does not move. No need for gravity.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> It's mathematically absolutely expected and observed, this observation is recorded daily and confers with the maths, science is tight, show me how the maths doesn't work, using maths ( math)



Sure, I already did before but here goes again. The photo was taken across the lake 60 miles away---around 90 kms.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Why would it be necessary, think about it, how many pounds of air pressure is pushing down on you, 18 lbs per square inch. Keeps you and anything heavier than air stuck to the plane that does not move. No need for gravity.


Ahhhh...

Fuck that noise already.....

NASA is your daddy.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> "A Sealion is a person who, when confronted with a fact that they don't care to acknowledge, will ask endlessly for "proof" and insist that it is the other person's job to stop everything they are doing and address the issue to their satisfaction.
> 
> Sealioning is not predicated upon any implicit understanding of public/private space, but upon the premise that the asker is "sincere" and therefore all resources possible *must* be immediately diverted to teaching them, immediately. The resources that they could, with minimal effort find, are not the issue. They demand attention - your attention. All of it. RIGHT NOW. And they have no intention of listening, because it's your job to make them understand. It is a specific form of harassment. You may not look away, or point them to a link. You must spend all your time and energy. This isn't a sincere attempt at anythinging. It's a calculated technique to grind an opponent down."
> 
> ...


If you are making outlandish claims that we are blasting with the sun through the universe at 670000 miles per hour while spinning around at the equator at 1038 miles an hour, yes I need to see proof before I will believe that. Why would you be ground down just show us some proof, as I have provided plenty to support my position.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> View attachment 3765724



They have not found shit, take out your cannon camera and zoom in on some of those planets, they are not what we have been told.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> I agree with your point about people shouldn't resort to name calling and insults. But I assume you're trolling about the whole flat earth thing.


Absolutely not, I thought it was crazy myself until I actually considered it for a few hours. Look at the trig table above, that is absolute proof, Chicago should be below the curve of the earth from across the lake. The math is the math. Yet we see Chicago in it's entirety.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> he never replied when i spoke of gravity...
> 
> the rundown?
> 
> ...



I've replied to your and Newton's fantasy about a zillion times already.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Your observations don't need to prove anything to me, they need to help prove something to you though. Why would you need to see the Earth in its entirety? Surely the fact that your colleagues' weather balloon experiment didn't show the edge of the flat Earth in any direction should tell you that there might not be an edge to film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously you have never been in a Concorde, but the x 15 flies much higher, notice the flat horizon on several shots from the airplanes window.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> What if you saw the curvature of the Earth? Wouldn't that be conclusive?
> 
> Back in the 80s, if you (or your parents) had any money, you could've taken a flight on Concorde. They always used to let kids into the cockpit. Distinctive curvature at 60,000 ft on a clear day.
> 
> ...


Here is some balloon footage for ya.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Ffs still going, explain acceleration g, flat earth rising would be linear velocity no possibility of acceleration



That flat earth rising to produce gravity is a shill site, the flat earth society in order to discredit the movement. Reddan is correct.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We know the Sun is not local, heliocentrism is a fact whether you believe in the flat earth model or not



If it was 93000000 miles away it would not have this spotlight effect.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Have you seen Chicago across lake Michigan, personally? What if..... we are on a misshapen ball, with multiple flat areas? To be completely open minded about what is possible, is a good thing. But when you place absolutes (on second hand information) subjects we will never likely be able to verify, is just swinging from one lot of dogmatism to another.
> For instance, the rectilinear experiment showed that there is a slight incline not that the surface was flat, if you place a magnet in water it repels the water, you can actually see an inclined curve against the edge of the magnet, showing that water can curve. I can go on, but I'm afraid it will land on deaf ears. I have been talking about flat earth on this site for a couple of years now, before it even went mainstream. When I say neither has been proven conclusively that is because, there are many questions yet to be answered, in all likelihood it will never be proven, maybe it's secret is part of the construct, of this life we face. What we *know *is that there are anomalies to accepted theories.



These observations are innumerable, Check out Samuel Rowbotham, he made 50 or more of such observations disproving the ball theory.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Have you seen Chicago across lake Michigan, personally? What if..... we are on a misshapen ball, with multiple flat areas? To be completely open minded about what is possible, is a good thing. But when you place absolutes (on second hand information) subjects we will never likely be able to verify, is just swinging from one lot of dogmatism to another.
> For instance, the rectilinear experiment showed that there is a slight incline not that the surface was flat, if you place a magnet in water it repels the water, you can actually see an inclined curve against the edge of the magnet, showing that water can curve. I can go on, but I'm afraid it will land on deaf ears. I have been talking about flat earth on this site for a couple of years now, before it even went mainstream. When I say neither has been proven conclusively that is because, there are many questions yet to be answered, in all likelihood it will never be proven, maybe it's secret is part of the construct, of this life we face. What we *know *is that there are anomalies to accepted theories.


Consider this, lift a bucket of water, notice how heavy it is? Now something strong enough to hold the water on a ball, with oceans miles deep of water, that gravity would have to extremely powerful right? Wouldn't it be impossible for the fish to swim around with a gravity that strong? Gravity that strong would make paste out of us. We would be like bugs splattered on a windshield. This gravity thing is nor very logical. It does not hold up to scrutiny.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> By whom ?



The photo was taken by a photographer that lives in the area.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This gravity thing is nor very logical. It does not hold up to scrutiny.


Then why can't you fly?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If it was 93000000 miles away it would not have this spotlight effect.


The Sun is a single source of light, that's exactly what it would look like


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why can't you fly?



Because I am denser than air. and do not have wings.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Sun is a single source of light, that's exactly what it would look like



Wrong, it wold bath one half of the ''globe'' in light at the same time. Not a localized spot on the ''globe''


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Sun is a single source of light, that's exactly what it would look like


Here is a related experiment.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 25, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> "A Sealion is a person who, when confronted with a fact that they don't care to acknowledge, will ask endlessly for "proof" and insist that it is the other person's job to stop everything they are doing and address the issue to their satisfaction.
> 
> Sealioning is not predicated upon any implicit understanding of public/private space, but upon the premise that the asker is "sincere" and therefore all resources possible *must* be immediately diverted to teaching them, immediately. The resources that they could, with minimal effort find, are not the issue. They demand attention - your attention. All of it. RIGHT NOW. And they have no intention of listening, because it's your job to make them understand. It is a specific form of harassment. You may not look away, or point them to a link. You must spend all your time and energy. This isn't a sincere attempt at anythinging. It's a calculated technique to grind an opponent down."
> 
> ...


This is a discussion thread about the flat earth, so your cartoon does not apply because people come here of their free will to discuss the possibility.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 25, 2016)

It just gets better & better I used to be able to fly , till I found out the world is not flat


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Because I am denser than air. and do not have wings.


Why would weight, density or resistance matter if gravity didn't exist?


Mellowman2112 said:


> Wrong, it wold bath one half of the ''globe'' in light at the same time. Not a localized spot on the ''globe''


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you are making outlandish claims that we are blasting with the sun through the universe at 670000 miles per hour while spinning around at the equator at 1038 miles an hour, yes I need to see proof before I will believe that. Why would you be ground down just show us some proof, as I have provided plenty to support my position.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why would weight, density or resistance matter if gravity didn't exist?



yes like your cartoon. Not like the actual video footage. You see the difference right? One is a cartoon and one is real video footage.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why would weight, density or resistance matter if gravity didn't exist?



Listen, weight was known about thousands of years before the magic gravity word was invented. Nobody needed to explain weight people knew shit was heavy or light. The only reason ''gravity was invented is because nobody believed we lived on a spinning ball because obviously we would fall off, so gravity was invented to plug that objection to the ridiculous spinning ball. Now they have interwoven it into everything, density weight etc etc You have been conned.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Obviously you have never been in a Concorde, but the x 15 flies much higher, notice the flat horizon on several shots from the airplanes window.


I've flown on Concorde more times than you've attended Law lectures at university. Fact. Show me a photo of your 'degree' and I'll show you a dozen photos of me on Concorde.



Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure, I already did before but here goes again. The photo was taken across the lake 60 miles away---around 90 kms.View attachment 3765875 View attachment 3765882


This photo has been explained countless times. Funny how moronic flat Earthers all use the same singular example in an attempt to prove their point. One photo across one lake they struggle to understand and it's case closed for these clowns. 



Mellowman2112 said:


> Because I am denser than air. and do not have wings.


You are as dense as it gets, no doubt about it.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure, I already did before but here goes again. The photo was taken across the lake 60 miles away---around 90 kms.View attachment 3765875 View attachment 3765882


Lol such basic lack of knowledge, USA has produced the best scientists but I'm guessing you are not one of them. One of your great optics physicist calculated that if the Earth s radius was, I think, 6 times greater with exactly the same atmosphere we would be able to see all the way round. Do you know about fibre optics and do they work in your alternate reality?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Listen, weight was known about thousands of years before the magic gravity word was invented. Nobody needed to explain weight people knew shit was heavy or light. The only reason ''gravity was invented is because nobody believed we lived on a spinning ball because obviously we would fall off, so gravity was invented to plug that objection to the ridiculous spinning ball. Now they have interwoven it into everything, density weight etc etc You have been conned.


Then why do two objects of different weights fall at exactly the same speed?

If _weight_ was the answer, the heavier object would fall faster than the lighter object, but they don't. How do you explain that?






Or even better;


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)

There is no way to deny the scientific evidence because it is verifiable

The flat Earth _theory_ perfectly demonstrates the immeasurable power of science in action. It _welcomes_ all challengers. It _demands_ results. Biblical creation, biological superiority, the denial of anthropogenic climate change.. flat Earth.. none can stand up to the scientific method.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> If you are making outlandish claims that we are blasting with the sun through the universe at 670000 miles per hour while spinning around at the equator at 1038 miles an hour, yes I need to see proof before I will believe that. Why would you be ground down just show us some proof, as I have provided plenty to support my position.


 Interesting that you recognize yourself as the sealion the post was referring to. Looks like you know more than we give you credit for.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol don't use basic science or even logic, flat earthers are outraged by reason and inhabit their own strange world with its own set of natural laws that remain known only to them


----------



## zeddd (Aug 26, 2016)

Before the Internet many of us believed the flat earth society to be an urban myth


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 26, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> "A Sealion is a person who, when confronted with a fact that they don't care to acknowledge, will ask endlessly for "proof" and insist that it is the other person's job to stop everything they are doing and address the issue to their satisfaction.
> 
> Sealioning is not predicated upon any implicit understanding of public/private space, but upon the premise that the asker is "sincere" and therefore all resources possible *must* be immediately diverted to teaching them, immediately. The resources that they could, with minimal effort find, are not the issue. They demand attention - your attention. All of it. RIGHT NOW. And they have no intention of listening, because it's your job to make them understand. It is a specific form of harassment. You may not look away, or point them to a link. You must spend all your time and energy. This isn't a sincere attempt at anythinging. It's a calculated technique to grind an opponent down."
> 
> ...


Surely _you _are sealioning then?
Heisenberg you are a very intelligent man, you know logical fallacies, so why can't you identify them in your own thinking?

You believe that you _know _this subject, so your arguments are from ........
You don't understand the opposing argument, so your arguments also come from.......
What is gaslighting?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Go fuck yourself and stop quoting me dick head. I understand more than adequately. It is *you *that fails to understand. You are obnoxious because you are a dick head, no sophistry needed.
> Why can you not engage in this forum discussion without insult slinging?


There hasn't been anything to discuss for 800 years. What the fuck is your IQ? 50?


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There hasn't been anything to discuss for 800 years.


Nothing to see here then mate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Nothing to see here then mate.


Oh yeah there is. Fucking stupidity.

YOURS


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol such basic lack of knowledge, USA has produced the best scientists but I'm guessing you are not one of them. One of your great optics physicist calculated that if the Earth s radius was, I think, 6 times greater with exactly the same atmosphere we would be able to see all the way round. Do you know about fibre optics and do they work in your alternate reality?


 I'll differ on one point .. the USA has imported the best scientists. The (latter portion of) 20th century of US techno-economic dominance was built upon being a more attractive place to do science and engineering. That isn't happening any more, alas.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Bjursten said:


> I know I'm new here mate, but I don't quite get how anyone could possibly believe the earth is flat.
> 
> We have people floating around in circles right now on the International Space Station (ISS), whom regularly broadcast experiments and messages back to earth. Never have I ever heard one of them say "OMG GUYS THE EARTH IS FLAT" because wait for it... IT'S NOT FLAT! These people have first hand experience with going around the world *multiple* times a day. I would think, by now, that they would have discovered the earth is flat with the several thousand loops around the earth they make every year.
> 
> And that video someone posted, I believe it was posted by *Mellowman2112 *I just have to shake my head man... DID ANYONE EVER THINK OF THE PROPERTIES OF OPTICAL FRAYING AND DIFFUSION IN LENSES AND THE ATMOSPHERE?!?! INCLUDING OUR EYES! The Sun "appears" to have multiple rays NOT because it has multiple "spots of light emission" but because the light is *scattered* by the effects of the atmosphere, the glass on the camera's lenses, and wait for it, our OWN EYES!


welcome sock! what brand are you?


*Bjursten*
*New Member*
Male, 21
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore
Member Since:
Today
Messages:
2
Likes Received:
0
Trophy Points:
1
Bjursten was last seen:
Viewing thread _Is the World Flat? The Flatlander's theory.._, A moment ago

did you change your opinion and need a do-over?

is that you dave? o.0


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2016)

Bjursten said:


> I know I'm new here mate, but I don't quite get how anyone could possibly believe the earth is flat.
> 
> We have people floating around in circles right now on the International Space Station (ISS), whom regularly broadcast experiments and messages back to earth. Never have I ever heard one of them say "OMG GUYS THE EARTH IS FLAT" because wait for it... IT'S NOT FLAT! These people have first hand experience with going around the world *multiple* times a day. I would think, by now, that they would have discovered the earth is flat with the several thousand loops around the earth they make every year.
> 
> And that video someone posted, I believe it was posted by *Mellowman2112 *I just have to shake my head man... DID ANYONE EVER THINK OF THE PROPERTIES OF OPTICAL FRAYING AND DIFFUSION IN LENSES AND THE ATMOSPHERE?!?! INCLUDING OUR EYES! The Sun "appears" to have multiple rays NOT because it has multiple "spots of light emission" but because the light is *scattered* by the effects of the atmosphere, the glass on the camera's lenses, and wait for it, our OWN EYES!


Scattering need not be invoked. Observe a very, very narrow right triangle whose right-angle vertex is your eye, the (extremely) acute vertex is the sun, and the ray is the hypotenuse. You're looking straight down the long square leg. The sunbeam will look like a sun-centered but not you-centered ray. It is all geometry we have mastered for 3000 years and painters have used for about 400.

And it runs on unbent light.

I wonder about folks who are technically on the side of the round-earthers but then promote kludgy arguments. The Cat* asked an astute question.

* sorry about the misattribution, O Feline of Finding-out


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I've flown on Concorde more times than you've attended Law lectures at university. Fact. Show me a photo of your 'degree' and I'll show you a dozen photos of me on Concorde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about showing one from out of the window?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol such basic lack of knowledge, USA has produced the best scientists but I'm guessing you are not one of them. One of your great optics physicist calculated that if the Earth s radius was, I think, 6 times greater with exactly the same atmosphere we would be able to see all the way round. Do you know about fibre optics and do they work in your alternate reality?



The photo of Chicago was taken at only 60 miles away and notice how the atmosphere starts to obscure things. If you add enough molecules together they even block out the sun at a certain distance.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The photo of Chicago was taken at only 60 miles away and notice how the atmosphere starts to obscure things. If you add enough molecules together they even block out the sun at a certain distance.


No no no and Fkin no, real simple, the atmosphere allows the light to refract


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol such basic lack of knowledge, USA has produced the best scientists but I'm guessing you are not one of them. One of your great optics physicist calculated that if the Earth s radius was, I think, 6 times greater with exactly the same atmosphere we would be able to see all the way round. Do you know about fibre optics and do they work in your alternate reality?


What do you have to say about the mathematical and visual proof I provided other than changing the subject?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What do you have to say about the mathematical and visual proof I provided other than changing the subject?


I have just told you, you forgot to factor in the light bending atmosphere


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No no no and Fkin no, real simple, the atmosphere allows the light to refract


If you are suggesting that is a superior mirage like the newscaster then you are both mistaken.

A superior mirage inverts like this.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> No no no and Fkin no, real simple, the atmosphere allows the light to refract


After hundreds of sightings worldwide that should not be visible the machine has come out with a one worder like gravity to deny the reality of what we are seeing. There is a war on for your mind and you are losing. The new one is ''refraction''


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I have just told you, you forgot to factor in the light bending atmosphere



Right, so you are saying it is a reflection, if it were a reflection it would be inverted.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I have just told you, you forgot to factor in the light bending atmosphere



Here is time lapse footage of Chicago disproving your ''refraction'' theory


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I've flown on Concorde more times than you've attended Law lectures at university. Fact. Show me a photo of your 'degree' and I'll show you a dozen photos of me on Concorde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA, you call me out for having a pesky BA degree then you make an incredible comment like this. What a fucking liar you are!! I know you cant help it, it is an innate characteristic of your people.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> HAHAHAHA, you call me out for having a pesky BA degree then you make an incredible comment like this. What a fucking liar you are!! I know you cant help it, it is an innate characteristic of your people.


flying on a plane compared to you.. a bible bumping, gay.. but still a bible bumper somehow, hitler supporter holocaust denier.. saying you have a degree.. 
the plane is much more believable


Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is time lapse footage of Chicago disproving your ''refraction'' theory


read the comments on that video lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What do you have to say about the mathematical and visual proof I provided other than changing the subject?


i think you haven't offered a single iota of a shred of evidence, let alone proof.

watch some csi, review your tactics, and make sure your evidence is admissible in court. then we might get a guilty or not guilty verdict.

the jury is not convinced.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is time lapse footage of Chicago disproving your ''refraction'' theory


it may be time lapsed (sped up) but it's not long, and shot from the deck of a ship on lake michigan. try again.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> HAHAHAHA, you call me out for having a pesky BA degree then you make an incredible comment like this. What a fucking liar you are!! I know you cant help it, it is an innate characteristic of your people.


from the school of government and public policy:

The BA in Law differs markedly from existing ‘legal studies’ programs at other universities, which tend to approach the law not as a separate discipline but rather as a subset of another discipline in the humanities or social sciences. * Legal studies programs are also primarily taught by faculty who do not possess law degrees or formal legal training*


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


looks like the chicken-nugget freak from micky d's....


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Surely _you _are sealioning then?
> Heisenberg you are a very intelligent man, you know logical fallacies, so why can't you identify them in your own thinking?
> 
> You believe that you _know _this subject, so your arguments are from ........
> ...



Although it isn't hard to guess my position on the shape of the Earth, I've not actually offered any arguments. Yet, although you haven't even heard them, you already seem to know that they are full of logical fallacies. Clearly it doesn't matter to you what my arguments are and nothing I could say would make a difference, so why pretend? 

"When you begin your inquiry with the answer rather than the question, then it isn’t inquiry at all; it’s dogma." – Elizabeth Sherman


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 26, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> I understand more than adequately. It is *you *that fails to understand.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> View attachment 3766329


you stole my reply!

bastard! with a great mind apparently...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> flying on a plane compared to you.. a bible bumping, gay.. but still a bible bumper somehow, hitler supporter holocaust denier.. saying you have a degree..
> the plane is much more believable
> 
> read the comments on that video lol


YEs where is the evidence of the 6 million bodies? Physical evidence please? 

A Concorde ticket would have costed 24k in todays dollars.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> YEs where is the evidence of the 6 million bodies? Physical evidence please?


how the fuck are you going to get 'physical evidence' on the internet? fucking retard...

here you go dumb fuck one of thousands of pictures. i dare you to print it, go to a synagogue and tell them it's bullshit.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> YEs where is the evidence of the 6 million bodies? Physical evidence please?
> 
> A Concorde ticket would have costed 24k in todays dollars.


where is your physical evidence of jesus? 
a bachelors in pretty much anything costs more than 24k.. wheres your degree


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> how the fuck are you going to get 'physical evidence' on the internet? fucking retard...
> 
> here you go dumb fuck one of thousands of pictures. i dare you to print it, go to a synagogue and tell them it's bullshit.



That's nothing, not .0001 of the six million. Britiain holocausted 200000 Gcivilians in one night at Dresden, why don't we hear the Germans whining about their holocausted people? After all it was Britiain that declared war on Germany. Millions and millions of Germans died. Really died not fudged up numbers.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where is your physical evidence of jesus?
> a bachelors in pretty much anything costs more than 24k.. wheres your degree



Thats a one time investment not something that is expended in one day, and he states he made several trips on the Concorde lol.

Ya know all you do is parrot the propaganda talking points, all that comes out of your pie hole is hot button words you have been programmed to parrot, like 'Holocaust'' antisemite. It's definitely not a sign of a freethinker.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's nothing, not .0001 of the six million. Britiain holocausted 200000 Gcivilians in one night at Dresden, why don't we hear the Germans whining about their holocausted people? After all it was Britiain that declared war on Germany. Millions and millions of Germans died. Really died not fudged up numbers.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> That's nothing, not .0001 of the six million. Britiain holocausted 200000 Gcivilians in one night at Dresden, why don't we hear the Germans whining about their holocausted people? After all it was Britiain that declared war on Germany. Millions and millions of Germans died. Really died not fudged up numbers.


that's not a full pit, and only one pic. that was ONE LOAD into the chambers. filing them in, murdering them, then removing remains to the pit took less than an hour. 24 hours in a day, and they didn't take breaks.

you know the ones not gassed were lined up and shot, right? or worked until they died of exhaustion, thirst or starvation...

go to a synagogue, tell them what you think. you want truth and understanding, i'm sure they can help you with that.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> where is your physical evidence of a bachelors degree? a bachelors in pretty much anything costs more than 24k.. wheres your degree





Mellowman2112 said:


> Thats a one time investment not something that is expended in one day


is not a 'one time investment' a one time deal? expended in a day as it were? you don't pay for a four year education in one payment idiot. how much do you owe on your government provided student loans?



Mellowman2112 said:


> Ya know all you do is parrot the propaganda talking points, all that comes out of your pie hole is hot button words you have been programmed to parrot, like 'Holocaust'' antisemite. It's definitely not a sign of a freethinker.


what have you done? what have you said? what have you contributed?

not. one. god. damned. thing.

please try again, but put more effort into it this time. i don't like beating up toddlers...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> is not a 'one time investment' a one time deal? expended in a day as it were? you don't pay for a four year education in one payment idiot. how much do you owe on your government provided student loans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I am saying dingaling is that the education lasts a lifetime, the airplane ride lasts 5 hours.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> that's not a full pit, and only one pic. that was ONE LOAD into the chambers. filing them in, murdering them, then removing remains to the pit took less than an hour. 24 hours in a day, and they didn't take breaks.
> 
> you know the ones not gassed were lined up and shot, right? or worked until they died of exhaustion, thirst or starvation...
> 
> go to a synagogue, tell them what you think. you want truth and understanding, i'm sure they can help you with that.



So because the government says 6 million were killed we are supposed to believe them? These are the same people that arranged 911 and blamed it 19 cavemen.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What I am saying dingaling is that the education lasts a lifetime, the airplane ride lasts 5 hours.


how long is going to take to pay off your government issued student loan? how much did you receive in pell grant? what institution did you attend?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So because the government says 6 million were killed we are supposed to believe them? These are the same people that arranged 911 and blamed it 19 cavemen.


and penises can be explained by liking them to vaginas. or apples and oranges. or idiots and educated people...

bones of thousands found at one of hundreds of sites. dna tested and confirmed. destroyed death camps are STILL being discovered...

@UncleBuck would have a fun time with you.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> So because the government says 6 million were killed we are supposed to believe them? These are the same people that arranged 911 and blamed it 19 cavemen.


so a book that has been altered hundreds of times and mentions a guy that can't starve or die of thirst and comes back to life after being dead three days convinces you?

you are gay. your lover is a jew. you hate jews and gays (and apparently cavemen). you don't accept millions of pages of accepted science, but you'll follow blindly a book that is missing more than half of it's content and isn't even translated correctly?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)

It's not a coincidence that a person who denies the holocaust would believe the world is flat

The common denominator in that equation is ignorance


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's not a coincidence that a person who denies the holocaust would believe the world is flat
> 
> The common denominator in that equation is ignorance


it would be nice to get him to realize it though... i mean, before he gets banned or quits...

can you imagine meeting @Mellowman2112 on the street and him spouting this shit off at you? most would run, the rest would probably attack, sensing easy prey...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> It's not a coincidence that a person who denies the holocaust would believe the world is flat
> 
> The common denominator in that equation is ignorance


As far as my observations go, I think that a large part of our population suffers the same malady - but to a lesser degree.

I believe humankind is having a hard time adapting to easy access to information that the internet brought us.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> HAHAHAHA, you call me out for having a pesky BA degree then you make an incredible comment like this. What a fucking liar you are!! I know you cant help it, it is an innate characteristic of your people.


I'll gladly show you photos of me on Concorde when I was a child in the 80s as soon as you show me even a single photo of your degree.

My father was an Algerian diplomat who spent more time travelling than he did at home. The perks meant he could take his kids whenever he felt like it at the consulate's expense.

True story, not like your 'i have a bachelor in law btw' tripe.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 26, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> can you imagine meeting @Mellowman2112 on the street and him spouting this shit off at you?


Yes, yes I can


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What I am saying dingaling is that the education lasts a lifetime, the airplane ride lasts 5 hours.


London - NYC was shorter. 3 hours and change if memory serves.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> London - NYC was shorter. 3 hours and change if memory serves.


he's never flown super sonic. that would have involved gravity, which doesn't exist for him...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> My father was an Algerian diplomat


mmm, good food.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I'll gladly show you photos of me on Concorde when I was a child in the 80s as soon as you show me even a single photo of your degree.
> 
> My father was an Algerian diplomat who spent more time travelling than he did at home. The perks meant he could take his kids whenever he felt like it at the consulate's expense.
> 
> True story, not like your 'i have a bachelor in law btw' tripe.



Uh, don't you mean the taxpayers expense?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 26, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Uh, don't you mean the taxpayers expense?


uh, don't you think diplomats and consulate are paid a salary?

or are they flat and do it for free?

don't worry, one day you'll be old enough to get a job too...


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 27, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Although it isn't hard to guess my position on the shape of the Earth, I've not actually offered any arguments. Yet, although you haven't even heard them, you already seem to know that they are full of logical fallacies.


You are attempting to label someone, that has a different opinion to you.You assume that your opinion is the correct one. Desperate to win this exchange you are then dishonest about your intention. This also displays narcissistic tendencies.



I would love to hear more about evolution of consciousness from you.....


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

Good morning how are the laws of physics today, another day off for them I see. I am wondering what flat earthers consider ridiculous, I mean do we have any common ground at all. And no comeback from Chief retard re the recent scientific rebuttals of his hypothesis.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

^^ high


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You are attempting to label someone, that has a different opinion to you. You assume that your opinion is the correct one.


The shape of our planet is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact regardless if one chooses to acknowledge it. One side is completely correct, and the other completely incorrect...



> Desperate to win this exchange you are then dishonest about your intention. This also displays narcissistic tendencies.


What is his intention? Did he state it, or is this another presumption on your part?



> I would love to hear more about evolution of consciousness from you.....


The only book I've read on the subject is amazing. 'The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind' by Dr. Julian Jaynes of Princeton University. He demonstrates the evolution of consciousness on a timeline through human history, it's fucking fascinating. It's a huge read, but so worth it. I've read it several times...

https://www.amazon.com/Origin-Consciousness-Breakdown-Bicameral-Mind/dp/0618057072


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

primabudda said:


> ^^ high


Is your own identity so shitty that you feel the need to cycle through other members' avatars? You suck, shitliner. Get banned again, already...


----------



## primabudda (Aug 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> The only book I've read on the subject is amazing. 'The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind' by Dr. Julian Jaynes of Princeton University. He demonstrates the evolution of consciousness on a timeline through human history, it's fucking fascinating. It's a huge read, but so worth it. I've read it several times...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Origin-Consciousness-Breakdown-Bicameral-Mind/dp/0618057072


 i'm going to read this, you don't mind ? nah thought not.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> The shape of our planet is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact regardless if one chooses to acknowledge it. One side is completely correct, and the other completely incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still qualified to state what is actually true?
Heisenberg implied intention when he commented. He wouldn't of given his 'assessment' on what he believes is the inferior position, otherwise.
If, I am wrong.... Meh.
How does Dr. JulianJaynes of Princeton University, demonstrate evolution of consciousness?
Do you agree with the evolution of consciousness theory?
Do you agree with Dr. JulianJaynes, that men at one point had no original thought, that the voices in mans head was that of God's?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Still qualified to state what is actually true?
> Heisenberg implied intention when he commented. He wouldn't of given his 'assessment' on what he believes is the inferior position, otherwise.


He showed up to illustrate the tactics of a sea lion, then pointed out your presumptions of his position and the uselessness of debating you. How was he being dishonest?



> If, I am wrong.... Meh.


Right. Gotta be used to that by now...



> How does Dr. JulianJaynes of Princeton University, demonstrate evolution of consciousness?
> Do you agree with the evolution of consciousness theory?


It's a LONG explanation that you can read about from the amazon reviews via the link I posted. Basically, he presents evidence and grand arguments regarding the absence of consciousness in humans early on, and shows that it is something that needs to be learned, it is not innate. He shows how language had to be developed that was sophisticated enough to generate metaphor and analog models in order for consciousness to arise. You can see consciousness develop through the writings and rituals of each culture through time. I've never perused the amazon reviews before posting that link to his book, but having read through them since, many are very good and go into great detail...


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You are attempting to label someone, that has a different opinion to you.


You seem quite fond of assigning labels yourself...



reddan1981 said:


> But obviously you are the biggest idiot. Tiny Tim.





reddan1981 said:


> You are some filthy piece of shit.





reddan1981 said:


> Post a picture of your puny spotty ugly face, so I can feel sorry for you.





reddan1981 said:


> just another little dick head with a big mouth, fuck you fraggle.


Let's not pretend you are here for some sort of civil discourse. You are here to validate your own views, and your mind is only equipped to insult and denigrate other's views rather than support your own. Fortunately for you, a mind that is willing to abuse others is also a mind that sees that abuse as some sort of victory, thus giving you the feeling of validation you seek.

Denialism is not debate. The proper way to engage a denialist is not to confront his/her arguments thereby giving them a platform to spout their rhetoric. If we are to engage at all, it's to call out the steps in their denialist song-and-dance routine. Denialists have no actual arguments to offer, and so they are left with a handful of tactics and persuasion techniques which makes all denialism look essentially the same no matter the topic. The hope is that those participating in the discussion will eventually learn to distinguish denialism from actual discourse. And, invariably, when this is done, the denialist will cry foul and try their best to steer the conversation back to their rhetoric, just as you have done.

The denialist doesn't need cogent arguments. They are not bothered by flaws in their logic or holes in their education. They place no value on peer review. To them, their denialism _feels_ like debate. What they need is someone to oppose them so that they can shoot them down and feel superior, and it doesn't matter if what you say is scientifically valid or just sounds like Charlie Brown's teacher, they will find a way to jerk off to it. It's a form of mental masturbation that requires a partner, and climax can be reached without the need for any intelligent exchange. As is demonstrated here, abusive name calling and foul language will get them off just fine, as will psychobabble gibberish about velocity and mass. To them it feels the same as if they've actually proved you wrong.


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rule noice I wonder how fick dis flat fing is? is it like a pancake nice an fin or fick as a brick ? spose will never no cus narone can say. I fink we should roll another an chill an rollon to the 

Ahhh it makes on sense ? That makes it clear as  MUD amother  is required as the smoke clears a profound  comes to mind we are all aliens an just beg to differ on this pointless subject. 
I wait in anticipation for it all become clear an the mushrooms were where wear off


----------



## claypipe69 (Aug 27, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> "A Sealion is a person who, when confronted with a fact that they don't care to acknowledge, will ask endlessly for "proof" and insist that it is the other person's job to stop everything they are doing and address the issue to their satisfaction.
> 
> Sealioning is not predicated upon any implicit understanding of public/private space, but upon the premise that the asker is "sincere" and therefore all resources possible *must* be immediately diverted to teaching them, immediately. The resources that they could, with minimal effort find, are not the issue. They demand attention - your attention. All of it. RIGHT NOW. And they have no intention of listening, because it's your job to make them understand. It is a specific form of harassment. You may not look away, or point them to a link. You must spend all your time and energy. This isn't a sincere attempt at anythinging. It's a calculated technique to grind an opponent down."
> 
> ...


My pet Rat loves eating garlic


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 27, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> You seem quite fond of assigning labels yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tautology.
I have stated many times throughout this thread that my position here is that of devil's advocate. You have cherry-picked quotes and misrepresented them. You are dishonest and you are replying out of ego.
I have reiterated experiments that prove no curvature, please enlighten me to experimentation that proves the contrary or you have nothing to add but sophistry.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 27, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> uh, don't you think diplomats and consulate are paid a salary?
> 
> or are they flat and do it for free?
> 
> don't worry, one day you'll be old enough to get a job too...



This $#$#%^ was boasting how his family took several trips at around 24000 dollars per seat at taxpayer expense, bilked from his impoverished country of Algeria. SICKENING!!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> He showed up to illustrate the tactics of a sea lion, then pointed out your presumptions of his position and the uselessness of debating you. How was he being dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No innate consciousness? What a sad world you live in. You believe everything came from nothing, the billions of stars and planets came from nothing, a mysterious explosion that instead of destroying creates everything, that we somehow from green slime became cells, then fish with feet then monkeys. that we are an insignificant grain of sand from a beach of trillions of galaxies that of course came from nothing. So yolo right? Fuck everybody because there is no god.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> The shape of our planet is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact regardless if one chooses to acknowledge it. One side is completely correct, and the other completely incorrect...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shape of our planet is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact regardless if one chooses to acknowledge it. One side is completely correct, and the other completely incorrect...

Right, the reality is the reality even if you refuse to believe it. You have seen the math and lack of curvature and based on Pythagorian's equation we see no curve. Kauai being seen from Oahu, Chicago seen from across the lake, etc etc there are hundreds of these observations and the math shows there is no curve. Accept the reality. Thank you.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The shape of our planet is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact regardless if one chooses to acknowledge it. One side is completely correct, and the other completely incorrect...
> 
> Right, the reality is the reality even if you refuse to believe it. You have seen the math and lack of curvature and based on Pythagorian's equation we see no curve. Kauai being seen from Oahu, Chicago seen from across the lake, etc etc there are hundreds of these observations and the math shows there is no curve. Accept the reality. Thank you.


why cant you see chicago from across the lake every day


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Good morning how are the laws of physics today, another day off for them I see. I am wondering what flat earthers consider ridiculous, I mean do we have any common ground at all. And no comeback from Chief retard re the recent scientific rebuttals of his hypothesis.


Are you referring to me? Saying the word refraction is not a scientific rebuttal, lol. By the way, on page 343 I rebutted with video evidence night footage of Chicago being seen from across the lake. So refraction plays no part in the night sighting. You have been owned. Thank you.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why cant you see chicago from across the lake every day



Hi,

Lakes tend to produce water vapor/clouds that obscure things.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lakes tend to produce water vapor/clouds that obscure things.


lol.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Are you referring to me? Saying the word refraction is not a scientific rebuttal, lol. By the way, on page 343 I rebutted with video evidence night footage of Chicago being seen from across the lake. So refraction plays no part in the night sighting. You have been owned. Thank you.


Lol oh lol why doesn't refraction work at night? It does, it is a phenomonen created by the atmosphere not the sun, lmfao @ "owned"


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 27, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> This $#$#%^ was boasting how his family took several trips at around 24000 dollars per seat at taxpayer expense, bilked from his impoverished country of Algeria. SICKENING!!


This $#$#%^ wasn't 'boasting' about anything. I simply stated that I have seen the curvature of the Earth from the cockpit of Concorde at 60,000 ft. You haven't, so you make the argument about fleecing Algerian tax payers for the airfare.

Nothing sickening about being a diplomat for a North African country. He fought in the Algerian Revolution, earned his stripes, and worked his was up through the military until he joined the diplomatic core.

Then we have you, a fool who is such an underachiever and ashamed of his educational background, he feels compelled to lie about completing a university program. You're a joke. No one respects you. Everyone thinks you're a prized idiot.

Jesus hears and sees everything. He hears your lies, and he watches you felate your Jewish boyfriend. No place for you in his heavenly kingdom. Unlucky.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 27, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Are you referring to me? I rebutted with video evidence night footage of Chicago being seen from across the lake.


you posted a video that was taken ON the lake, not across from it. another FAIL.

try again?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The shape of our planet is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact regardless if one chooses to acknowledge it. One side is completely correct, and the other completely incorrect...
> 
> Right, the reality is the reality even if you refuse to believe it. You have seen the math and lack of curvature and based on Pythagorian's equation we see no curve. Kauai being seen from Oahu, Chicago seen from across the lake, etc etc there are hundreds of these observations and the math shows there is no curve. Accept the reality. Thank you.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 27, 2016)

[


tyler.durden said:


>


I agree this is the dumbest shit I have ever been involved in but it's a good stone


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 27, 2016)

Let's say the earth is not flat, and neither is it "round", what else could it be?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Let's say the earth is not flat, and neither is it "round", what else could it be?


dodecahedron?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Let's say the earth is not flat, and neither is it "round", what else could it be?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


There's a cream for that, I think.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 27, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Tautology.
> I have stated many times throughout this thread that my position here is that of devil's advocate. You have cherry-picked quotes and misrepresented them. You are dishonest and you are replying out of ego.
> I have reiterated experiments that prove no curvature, please enlighten me to experimentation that proves the contrary or you have nothing to add but sophistry.


Cry foul and steer the conversation back to your rhetoric. That sounds familiar. 

The purpose of playing devil's advocate is to explore a position by taking the opposite view with the aim of evaluating it, exposing weakness, and strengthening arguments. Ultimately, the devil's advocate seeks to improve the position they are arguing against. It doesn't mean doubling-down on bad arguments, being antagonistic, and refusing to ever concede any point made by the opposing side. It certainly doesn't excuse name-calling and personal abuse. If you are indeed playing devils advocate, then you are just as bad at it as you are at denialism. 

You don't seem to realize how transparent you are. I know, to you, when you say "please enlighten me to experimentation that proves the contrary or you have nothing to add but sophistry" it sounds to you like you are putting me in my place, but to the rest of us it's clear that you are desperate to stick to the rhetoric you are comfortable with and will simply label anything else as sophistry, sight unseen, in an attempt to poison the well. Your intent is to control the scope of the conversation. It's like when you ask a magician to do a trick from a different angle and they refuse. It's because their trickery will only work when framed in a very careful and particular way.

You want us to play on your field using your rules because that's the only way you can feel like you're out-playing the big boys, but when people don't play like you want them to, you do the only thing you have left, which is call them names and shit on them. You aren't playing devil's advocate, you're playing devil's assailant.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 27, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Cry foul and steer the conversation back to your rhetoric. That sounds familiar.
> 
> The purpose of playing devil's advocate is to explore a position by taking the opposite view with the aim of evaluating it, exposing weakness, and strengthening arguments. Ultimately, the devil's advocate seeks to improve the position they are arguing against. It doesn't mean doubling-down on bad arguments, being antagonistic, and refusing to ever concede any point made by the opposing side. It certainly doesn't excuse name-calling and personal abuse. If you are indeed playing devils advocate, then you are just as bad at it as you are at denialism.
> 
> ...


i'd say he's playing mentally retarded, but i don't think he's playing...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 27, 2016)

Map Projection







http://xkcd.com/977/


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 28, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Cry foul and steer the conversation back to your rhetoric. That sounds familiar.
> 
> The purpose of playing devil's advocate is to explore a position by taking the opposite view with the aim of evaluating it, exposing weakness, and strengthening arguments. Ultimately, the devil's advocate seeks to improve the position they are arguing against. It doesn't mean doubling-down on bad arguments, being antagonistic, and refusing to ever concede any point made by the opposing side. It certainly doesn't excuse name-calling and personal abuse. If you are indeed playing devils advocate, then you are just as bad at it as you are at denialism.
> 
> ...


Again you have filled the page with nonsense. If I am attempting to steer us anywhere, it is away from psychoanalytic profiling and an attempt at closing us down, without the scientific evidence.

You are arguing with hearsay.
hearsay
ˈhɪəseɪ/
_noun_

information received from other people which cannot be substantiated; rumour.

*You can not provide experimental evidence to support a supposed curve.
*
Stop pointing to the middle man, show me my error in this emboldened statement.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Lol oh lol why doesn't refraction work at night? It does, it is a phenomonen created by the atmosphere not the sun, lmfao @ "owned"


Your rebuttal claimed the sunlight was bending. Like i said, ''owned''!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 28, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> This $#$#%^ wasn't 'boasting' about anything. I simply stated that I have seen the curvature of the Earth from the cockpit of Concorde at 60,000 ft. You haven't, so you make the argument about fleecing Algerian tax payers for the airfare.
> 
> Nothing sickening about being a diplomat for a North African country. He fought in the Algerian Revolution, earned his stripes, and worked his was up through the military until he joined the diplomatic core.
> 
> ...


Sorry man it is sickening someone taking his family on three or four Concorde rides at 24ooo per ticket and send the bill to the impoverished taxpayers.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Aug 28, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> Cry foul and steer the conversation back to your rhetoric. That sounds familiar.
> 
> The purpose of playing devil's advocate is to explore a position by taking the opposite view with the aim of evaluating it, exposing weakness, and strengthening arguments. Ultimately, the devil's advocate seeks to improve the position they are arguing against. It doesn't mean doubling-down on bad arguments, being antagonistic, and refusing to ever concede any point made by the opposing side. It certainly doesn't excuse name-calling and personal abuse. If you are indeed playing devils advocate, then you are just as bad at it as you are at denialism.
> 
> ...


You have nothing to prove the ball, so you resort to this drivel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You have nothing to prove the ball, so you resort to this drivel.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> *You can not provide experimental evidence to support a supposed curve.
> *
> Stop pointing to the middle man, show me my error in this emboldened statement.


I'm not super smart like you guys but what if the earth isn't perfectly round and some areas are more flat then others?...wouldn't this explain the being able to see Chicago n what not


----------



## Garden hackle (Aug 28, 2016)

Some people think the earth is shaped like a basketball, but it is really more like a flat frisbee of the gods spinning through space. Let's hope it doesn't hit a cosmic tree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 28, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> *I'm not super smart like you guys* but what if the earth isn't perfectly round and some areas are more flat then others?...wouldn't this explain the being able to see Chicago n what not


It's alright bro, you can still kick it with us intellectual folk. If anyone try`s to tell you off with big words you dont understand just drop my name and they'll use smaller words.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Sorry man it is sickening someone taking his family on three or four Concorde rides at 24ooo per ticket and send the bill to the impoverished taxpayers.


The irony of a dishonest antisemite labelling a diplomat's travel habits sickening isn't lost on the members of this forum, I'm sure.

Keep it up, this is all good stuff.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Your rebuttal claimed the sunlight was bending. Like i said, ''owned''!


So stupid, so sad


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 28, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Again you have filled the page with nonsense. If I am attempting to steer us anywhere, it is away from psychoanalytic profiling and an attempt at closing us down, without the scientific evidence.
> 
> You are arguing with hearsay.
> hearsay
> ...



Well, which is it? Am I simply talking nonsense, or am I arguing with hearsay? I've done nothing but give a reasonable assessment of your tactics and proivide quotes directly from you. It's not my fault that you keep proving me right by stomping your feet and insisting we only talk about your thing from your angle. This has stopped being fun for you because you can't masturbate when you're being pointed at. You need the focus to be on the absurdity so that we wont notice how bad you are at conversing off-script. 

Let's be honest. If you were really curious and concerned about determining if the Earth has a curvature you would be looking for answers somewhere other than a cannabis forum. There is no shortage of links exploring exactly the topics you want to explore, and there are plenty of knowledgeable people who have been kind enough to patiently explain the congruence of evidence that has lead to the consensus of a spheroid Earth. Like all denialists, you don't want to play in scientific arenas. You prefer this forum because you are more likely to find people who are not familiar with your specious arguments. We can tell this is true by looking at the conduct of you and the handful of flat-earthers who participated in this thread. Any links to outside sources are utterly ignored. Indeed, any arguments that make any sense whatsoever are ignored. Instead, you sit and wait for mistakes, misconceptions and misunderstandings of those who believe the Earth is round but haven't ever questioned it and so do not fully grasp the science. You prefer the low hanging fruit that is not found when we present these arguments to astronomers and physicists. That's why you are not interested in such sources. 

Is it just coincidence that you share so many criteria with denialists? Have you really stumbled onto a truth that, when played out, just happens to have the same lyrics and perform the same steps as the denialist song-and-dance? Does your struggle merely have the look and feel of denialism while it's the rest of us who cannot distinguish fact from fantasy? I suppose it's possible, but if that's true, then the burden is on you to overcome such a handicap, and I'm not so sure that calling someone a piece of shit really helps. It would be an unfortunate reality indeed if the Earth really were flat and it were you we all had to depend on to make us see the truth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2016)

The real irony here is you have a moronic lunatic fringe that disdain the laws of physics, science and modern technology...

but they use said technology (some developed by NASA and the military) to use computers, cell phones and the internet to try to convince themselves that the laws of physics, science and modern technology don't actually exist or apply.

and then you have the racist, antisemitic, fundamentalist christian over lay for a core reason why?

fucking cement heads.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The real irony here is you have a moronic lunatic fringe that disdain the laws of physics, science and modern technology...
> 
> but they use said technology (some developed by NASA and the military) to use computers, cell phones and the internet to try to convince themselves that the laws of physics, science and modern technology don't actually exist or apply.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking its a neurodenenerative condition creating a circular hypocrisy but I am baked​


----------



## srh88 (Aug 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The real irony here is you have a moronic lunatic fringe that disdain the laws of physics, science and modern technology...
> 
> but they use said technology (some developed by NASA and the military) to use computers, cell phones and the internet to try to convince themselves that the laws of physics, science and modern technology don't actually exist or apply.
> 
> ...


you cant even make this shit up


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you cant even make this shit up


You simply can't


----------



## zeddd (Aug 28, 2016)

How does GPS work on a flat ahhhh can't be fukked anymore


----------



## primabudda (Aug 28, 2016)

zeddd said:


> How does GPS work on a flat ahhhh can't be fukked anymore


give up son


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

Bublonichronic said:


> I'm not super smart like you guys but what if the earth isn't perfectly round and some areas are more flat then others?...wouldn't this explain the being able to see Chicago n what not


Yes it would, but if you find them all over the earth say for example the oceans which take up to thirds of the plane, then what?

Naval ship to ship missile systems use laser targeting at distances of over 80 miles consider what that means.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> How does GPS work on a flat ahhhh can't be fukked anymore


The same way your phone can be triangulated, from the cell towers. That is why if you go to aviation tracking, you will notice the southern hemisphere flights drop off the gps tracking as soon as they start flying over the ocean, there are no towers out to sea. Google track my flight and check yourself.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

Stop deluding yourselfs folks. We are being lied to.
Watch as the Assholenauts harness wire pokes out.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> uh, don't you think diplomats and consulate are paid a salary?
> 
> or are they flat and do it for free?
> 
> don't worry, one day you'll be old enough to get a job too...



Dingaling was bragging that the consulate paid for all their Concorde tickets.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dingaling was bragging that the consulate paid for all their Concorde tickets.


hmm

you're bragging about being the less than 1% of 1% of 1% of 1% that believes science is a scam, and billions of people (like me) are trying to control and lie to the very minuscule group you inhabit (or lead)...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

Garden hackle said:


> Some people think the earth is shaped like a basketball, but it is really more like a flat frisbee of the gods spinning through space. Let's hope it doesn't hit a cosmic tree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are making the assumption that space exists. If this were so, how is it that somebody with a camera can zoom in on stars that are supposedly quadrillions of miles away?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> hmm
> 
> you're bragging about being the less than 1% of 1% of 1% of 1% that believes science is a scam, and billions of people (like me) are trying to control and lie to the very minuscule group you inhabit (or lead)...


\

In the old days of slavery, it was the other slaves that policed the slaves. They did not want to lose any privileges if it was found out they did not tattle. Nothing has changed, you are a slave. Consider the middle ages serfs only had to kick up ten percent to their lord and this included rent. You are getting corn holed and reveling in it. The lords and masters of today are one big club and those in positions of power are Masons, sworn to secrecy. They were the aristocracy 900 years ago the Templars and they are the aristocracy today. Wake up please. Now does it make sense why all astronauts are Masons?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> In the old days of slavery, it was the other slaves that policed the slaves. They did not want to lose any privileges if it was found out they did not tattle. Nothing has changed, you are a slave. Consider the middle ages serfs only had to kick up ten percent to their lord and this included rent. You are getting corn holed and reveling in it. The lords and masters of today are one big club and those in positions of power are Masons, sworn to secrecy. They were the aristocracy 900 years ago the Templars and they are the aristocracy today. Wake up please. Now does it make sense why all astronauts are Masons?


i'm a mason, so i guess i have nothing to worry about?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> hmm
> 
> you're bragging about being the less than 1% of 1% of 1% of 1% that believes science is a scam, and billions of people (like me) are trying to control and lie to the very minuscule group you inhabit (or lead)...


Well. Monsanto uses science, to produce food that has built in insecticide that you eat, and the news will not tell you that they are feeding you poison, so consider that for a minute. So yes they cover shit up. Just like this global warming nonsense. They have no scientific fats, just scientists claims not based on facts. If they claim there is no warming they all get fired. You are living in a control matrix.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm a mason, so i guess i have nothing to worry about?


Sure you do, Masons are Luciferians. What happens to Luciferians when the Big Boss returns?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Well. Monsanto uses science, to produce food that has built in insecticide that you eat, and the news will not tell you that they are feeding you poison, so consider that for a minute. So yes they cover shit up. Just like this global warming nonsense. They have no scientific fats, just scientists claims not based on facts. If they claim there is no warming they all get fired. You are living in a control matrix.


what is the poison? what is the name and where is it inside the produce? with this total lack of understanding of genetic manipulation, how do you even have an opinion? was it written on a piece of fallen sky?



Mellowman2112 said:


> Sure you do, Masons are Luciferians. What happens to Luciferians when the Big Boss returns?


according to you, nothing. they are the BIG BOSS, and you are just an idiot who learned the truth. can't scare people with hell when they know the earth is flat, right? what, they just get ejected into space? that seems cold... unlike the fire and brimstone you fucks like to spout about...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> what is the poison? what is the name and where is it inside the produce? with this total lack of understanding of genetic manipulation, how do you even have an opinion? was it written on a piece of fallen sky?
> 
> 
> according to you, nothing. they are the BIG BOSS, and you are just an idiot who learned the truth. can't scare people with hell when they know the earth is flat, right? what, they just get ejected into space? that seems cold... unlike the fire and brimstone you fucks like to spout about...



Are you really a mason?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Are you really a mason?


do you really believe the earth is flat?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> do you really believe the earth is flat?



Yes, because I know water seeks to be level, and two thirds of the world is water. When things can be seen that should be below the curved horizon based on the simple geometry then I have to accept the reality. When I cant find an actual photo of a satellite in space, when NASA shows me ten different photos of the earth and the continents are different sizes in all of them, when I see an Astronauts harness wire snap and the astronaut plunges to the deck, When I see an airlock door bend at a 40 degree angle, when I see air bubbles floating up in a so called spacewalk, When I see the shuttle land and hear the whine of it's jet engines, when I see the sun shining on a spotlight on the clouds from altitude, when I see the moon change in size drastically, Yes I accept the reality. I choose to believe my eyes and not the lying mouths of men.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, because I know water seeks to be level, and two thirds of the world is water. When things can be seen that should be below the curved horizon based on the simple geometry then I have to accept the reality. When I cant find an actual photo of a satellite in space, when NASA shows me ten different photos of the earth and the continents are different sizes in all of them, when I see an Astronauts harness wire snap and the astronaut plunges to the deck, When I see an airlock door bend at a 40 degree angle, when I see air bubbles floating up in a so called spacewalk, When I see the shuttle land and hear the whine of it's jet engines, when I see the sun shining on a spotlight on the clouds from altitude, when I see the moon change in size drastically, Yes I accept the reality. I choose to believe my eyes and not the lying mouths of men.


ever seen the vomit comet? bet that's fake too, i wonder how those people floated with no strings... cause that should only happen in zero gravity... or something else that also doesn't exist...

do you know what a 40 degree angle is? that is mathematical, and i know you are severely inept at arithmetic...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> ever seen the vomit comet? bet that's fake too, i wonder how those people floated with no strings... cause that should only happen in zero gravity... or something else that also doesn't exist...
> 
> do you know what a 40 degree angle is? that is mathematical, and i know you are severely inept at arithmetic...



Think about it, if the floor drops out from under you, you would appear to float. The plane is in a dive and the passengers are inside it, both are falling. What goes up must come down, we have known that for millenia. It was the Masonic cabal that decided to defy that scientific fact with their made up story of space. Think about it, Astronauts just all of a sudden arrive at this magical point where the laws of the universe do not apply and they are magically floating. A vacuum can not exist without some kind of barrier to keep it in or vice versa, our planets atmosphere would be sucked out into space if it existed. That giant sucking sound, we don't hear it because it does not exist. The infinite vacuum of space would inhale our atmosphere in one milisecond.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>



Awww what a cutie! 

Do you think it's a catcher or a pitcher?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> Awww what a cutie!
> 
> Do you think it's a catcher or a pitcher?


i think the face answers the question...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Think about it, if the floor drops out from under you, you would appear to float. The plane is in a dive and the passengers are inside it, both are falling. What goes up must come down, we have known that for millenia. It was the Masonic cabal that decided to defy that scientific fact with their made up story of space. Think about it, Astronauts just all of a sudden arrive at this magical point where the laws of the universe do not apply and they are magically floating. A vacuum can not exist without some kind of barrier to keep it in or vice versa, our planets atmosphere would be sucked out into space if it existed. That giant sucking sound, we don't hear it because it does not exist. The infinite vacuum of space would inhale our atmosphere in one milisecond.


so we are ALL falling? man, it's gonna suck when we hit the bottom...

but how does the flat earth fall with no gravity? it can't be heavy, no gravity, so it's weightless. why and how does it fall? and how are we walking on it if it is falling from our feet as we speak/type?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> A vacuum can not exist without some kind of barrier to keep it in or vice versa, our planets atmosphere would be sucked out into space if it existed. That giant sucking sound, we don't hear it because it does not exist. The infinite vacuum of space would inhale our atmosphere in one milisecond.


the barrier is atmosphere. the barrier wouldn't exist but for gravity.

and that sucking sound? it does exist, you just can't hear it because you are too focused on the task at hand... sucking dick and loving it. no one told you to, so you must have invented it, and it's up to you to get it right so the rest of us can have blowjobs in the future... otherwise, the masons and lucifers will never let us get our dickies stickied...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> so we are ALL falling? man, it's gonna suck when we hit the bottom...
> 
> but how does the flat earth fall with no gravity? it can't be heavy, no gravity, so it's weightless. why and how does it fall? and how are we walking on it if it is falling from our feet as we speak/type?



The airplane is falling idiot, learn how to read, your vomit comet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The airplane is falling idiot, learn how to read, your vomit comet.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The airplane is falling idiot, learn how to read, your vomit comet.


but that doesn't matter, there is no such thing as gravity. why do they float/experience weightlessness? and then how does a falling flat earth give you weight and gravity? learn how to read read-tard...

you got owned in another thread, btw. don't be butthurt, that was but the tip and tip only. next time i'll hilt it, balls deep...


----------



## primabudda (Sep 1, 2016)

yeah don't fuck !!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 1, 2016)

Close the thread imo


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Close the thread imo


fuck you!

imo of course...

10,000 pages or bust bitches! lets see just how stupid these idiots can get!

hard mode, superlemon haze, all bud, hardmode...


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Dingaling was bragging that he went to university. Even once. Ever.


fify, fool.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Why is mellowman in my grow journal?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Why is mellowman in my grow journal?


maybe he is actually using the internet to learn something that might actually benefit him


----------



## Rrog (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Why is mellowman in my grow journal?


He's full of shit like compost. Maybe that's why


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> \
> 
> In the old days of slavery, it was common for me and my family to be considered and called a dumb ass. They did not want to lose any privileges if it was found out they did not actually believe the earth was flat. Nothing has changed, you are a slave. Consider the middle ages serfs only had to kick up ten percent to their lord and this included rent, all because land is precious due to a flat earth! You are getting corn holed and reveling in it, because we can only grow half the corn that we might on a round planet. The lords and masters of today are one big club and those in positions of power are Masons, sworn to secrecy, and hiding everything behind bricks. They were the aristocracy 900 years ago the Templars and they are the aristocracy today. Wake up please, block head is not a derogatory phrase, but one that capitulates the inequality of those that lead billions to lie to the few dozen of us . Now does it make sense why all astronauts are good at pottery?


fify...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Why is mellowman in my grow journal?


are you growing him?

he might need some fertilizer to make him more 'heady'...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> maybe he is actually using the internet to learn something that might actually benefit him





Rrog said:


> He's full of shit like compost. Maybe that's why





cat of curiosity said:


> are you growing him?
> 
> he might need some fertilizer to make him more 'heady'...



Ouch.


----------



## Ffaygo123 (Sep 1, 2016)

flat earth spherical earth, who gives a fuck. everybody here in reality doesn't know anything about the shape of the area that any of us occupies. in fact, reality itself is an impossible thing. to exist is to defy any reasonable thought.and side note to anyone who is religious. a religion is just a cult that became famous. lol and to the jewish, christian, and muslim peoples ( i wont say buddhist because that was not a religion till people idolized a few men into aods. which kind of defies their teachings) hinduism was the first organized religion and all religions before that consisted of gods that represented the observable things of the word (fire, water, wind, etc.). A.K.A pagan's. life is funny haha


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> flat earth spherical earth, who gives a fuck. everybody here in reality doesn't know anything about the shape of the area that any of us occupies.


I am occupying the cab of a pickup truck. It is rectangular in shape. Try again.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 1, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> flat earth spherical earth, who gives a fuck. everybody here in reality doesn't know anything about the shape of the area that any of us occupies. in fact, reality itself is an impossible thing. to exist is to defy any reasonable thought.and side note to anyone who is religious. a religion is just a cult that became famous. lol and to the jewish, christian, and muslim peoples ( i wont say buddhist because that was not a religion till people idolized a few men into aods. which kind of defies their teachings) hinduism was the first organized religion and all religions before that consisted of gods that represented the observable things of the word (fire, water, wind, etc.). A.K.A pagan's. life is funny haha


do you believe in gravity?


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> flat earth spherical earth, who gives a fuck. everybody here in reality doesn't know anything about the shape of the area that any of us occupies. in fact, reality itself is an impossible thing. to exist is to defy any reasonable thought.and side note to anyone who is religious. a religion is just a cult that became famous. lol and to the jewish, christian, and muslim peoples ( i wont say buddhist because that was not a religion till people idolized a few men into aods. which kind of defies their teachings) hinduism was the first organized religion and all religions before that consisted of gods that represented the observable things of the word (fire, water, wind, etc.). A.K.A pagan's. life is funny haha



Juggalo?


----------



## Ffaygo123 (Sep 1, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> do you believe in gravity?


I love how when I don't completely agree with either side I get labeled as a flat earthed lmao. Buy gravity is still only just a theory lol some say we only see density. But either way you look at it, none of it really makes any sense.


----------



## Ffaygo123 (Sep 1, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Juggalo?


??? Que ???


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mt. Rainier as viewed from Canada


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Chicago as viewed from across the lake


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> flat earth spherical earth, who gives a fuck. everybody here in reality doesn't know anything about the shape of the area that any of us occupies. in fact, reality itself is an impossible thing. to exist is to defy any reasonable thought.and side note to anyone who is religious. a religion is just a cult that became famous. lol and to the jewish, christian, and muslim peoples ( i wont say buddhist because that was not a religion till people idolized a few men into aods. which kind of defies their teachings) hinduism was the first organized religion and all religions before that consisted of gods that represented the observable things of the word (fire, water, wind, etc.). A.K.A pagan's. life is funny haha


Theology now is it, holy lol


----------



## zeddd (Sep 2, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> I love how when I don't completely agree with either side I get labeled as a flat earthed lmao. Buy gravity is still only just a theory lol some say we only see density. But either way you look at it, none of it really makes any sense.


To you


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 2, 2016)

All the cool threads are locked or deleted. I am blaming it on the flat earthers.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 2, 2016)

Padawan you're posting horseshit photoshop again. I live on the other side of lake mi from Chicago and everyone knows you can't see it. Jesus christ that's fucking gullible


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> .Pinworm. said:
> 
> 
> > Why is mellowman in my grow journal?
> ...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok guys, We could not see the earth rotating from all the high altitude balloon shots and the excuse has always been relativity, So why can we see the earth rotating from the NASA videos? All of a sudden it's spinning. Which is it? Is there a magic border in space that decides when we can see the earth spinning?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

The Coriolis effect. Most of you have seen the video of the people sitting on a merry go round and trying to toss a ball to the person seated across from them. The ball curves away from the intended target due to the rotation of the merry go round. If we are spinning we are on a giant merry go round. So, If I wack a golf ball on a golf hole facing south or north I would always have a massive slice or hook, always!! Another proof we do not live on a spinning ball.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> The Coriolis effect. Most of you have seen the video of the people sitting on a merry go round and trying to toss a ball to the person seated across from them. The ball curves away from the intended target due to the rotation of the merry go round. If we are spinning we are on a giant merry go round. So, If I wack a golf ball on a golf hole facing south or north I would always have a massive slice or hook, always!! Another proof we do not live on a spinning ball.


lmao

if the merry go round were the earth, your spin would be faster, but your toy would be hundreds of trillions of times larger. moving the same speed, you could toss the ball (which would be like passing it to someone beside you on the toy).

but gravity doesn't exist, so try this experiment; get in the back of a pickup truck and allow the driver to accelerate to 60mph. face the front of vehicle, stand, and piss. if no gravity and all that good stuff, physics are fake, yada yada, your piss will go the speed and direction you are, and you won't get wet.

try it! i bet it's fun! make a youtube vid and post results here when you are done.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 2, 2016)

When we can't make these basic mental connections... Well either the sky is falling or the world is flat. 

If I were so fucking stupid I wouldn't let people know by presenting complete horseshit Photoshop that I can do in Word on my PC. Jesus I hope you never see pics of Slender Man. Those two little girls stabbing the third. You're all similarly mentally afflicted. You just can't see it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 2, 2016)

Rrog said:


> When we can't make these basic mental connections... Well either the sky is falling or the world is flat.
> 
> If I were so fucking stupid I wouldn't let people know by presenting complete horseshit Photoshop that I can do in Word on my PC. Jesus I hope you never see pics of Slender Man. Those two little girls stabbing the third. You're all similarly mentally afflicted. You just can't see it.


maybe he IS one of those little girls...?

too bad not the one stabbed though...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 2, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


love the comment...

 

William Moye2 months ago
i wish I could forward this to a few flat earthers to prove the globe. great video, thanks!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

I would really like to see some evidence that we live on a ball earth please. Otherwise, the flat earth theory wins this debate.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2016)

Your supposed to be out pissing in the wind for a science project .....I'd rather see you have a friend take a bowling ball to the top of at least a 5 story parking garage ....the higher the garage the better ...10lb bowling ball then you stand on the ground level and have your friend drop it ...aiming for your head region ....if the ball doesn't hit you squarely in the head the test is invalid and you will be unable to collect valid data ......oh and I'm free if you need a ball dropper Please have these two tests videoed like mentioned above


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

Here is a photo of south stack Lighthouse in Wales, you can clearly see Dundalk Ireland 84 miles away. Impossible on a ball earth. You Lose thanks for playing.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is a photo of south stack Lighthouse in Wales, you can clearly see Dundalk Ireland 84 miles away. Impossible on a ball earth. You Lose thanks for playing. View attachment 3771685


So your whole hypotheses is built off of an 84 mile stretch ....you need to ask the nice nurses to let you out more and stop spending so much time in the shady acres computer lab ........see you around mellow I know your a twattle tail along with reddong so il leave you alone before your nose gets sniffly again ..........earth is round now go do your homework with the bowling ball


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 2, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> So your whole hypotheses is built off of an 84 mile stretch ....you need to ask the nice nurses to let you out more and stop spending so much time in the shady acres computer lab ........see you around mellow I know your a twattle tail along with reddong so il leave you alone before your nose gets sniffly again ..........earth is round now go do your homework with the bowling ball


These observations are found all over our flat plane. This is one of thousands that exist. You have been lied to, accept the reality.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is a photo of south stack Lighthouse in Wales, you can clearly see Dundalk Ireland 84 miles away. Impossible on a ball earth. You Lose thanks for playing. View attachment 3771685


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is a photo of south stack Lighthouse in Wales, you can clearly see Dundalk Ireland 84 miles away. Impossible on a ball earth. You Lose thanks for playing. View attachment 3771685


I think that's a ferry


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> These observations are found all over our flat plane. This is one of thousands that exist. You have been lied to, accept the reality.


The Earth is 26,000 miles in circumference

= .32% of curvature 

So it wouldn't be surprising that you believe the world is flat based on your incorrect assumption that you shouldn't be able to see Ireland from Wales


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

If the world is flat how deep is it?


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

If the world is flat which side is the top?


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

If the world is flat, why when I get to the top of the stairs do I not keep going up?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2016)

If the world is flat why haven't we heard about thousands and thousands of deaths from people falling off the edge ....or warning signs on the road near your so called edge ... that say detour edge of earth in one mile to keep innocent people from driving off the edge .......I know why cause if I traveled in a straight line as the crow flies I'd end up rite back where I started without falling into unicorn land.......oh and whenever you make an idiotic post and declare yourself the winner it makes you look even more like the big R word than you already are ....just sayin mellow


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 2, 2016)

Also how does GPS work if the world is flat?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> Also how does GPS work if the world is flat?


it just does.. 








mellowman is not smart enough to think outside of youtube on his own.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> it just does..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mellowman isn't even smart enough to think...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 2, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Fishbowl







Proof!
I mean operation fishbowl under operation Dominic, can they be more obvious


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


With respect pad, what does this video prove (to you)? 


Padawanbater2 said:


> The Earth is 26,000 miles in circumference
> 
> = .32% of curvature


Where did you get .32% from?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> With respect pad, what does this video prove (to you)?
> 
> 
> Where did you get .32% from?


That video proves you can catch the sunset at ground level, then travel up (like going up a tall skyscraper) and witness the sunset again, proving the sun has set behind the horizon of a round surface

84 miles (the distance from Wales to Ireland) / 26,000 miles (rough circumference of Earth) = 0.0032 x 100 = .32%


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> Also how does GPS work if the world is flat?


Ground based Positioning System using towers. The system works principally on WIFI technology.
Receivers calculate how far away they are from a transmitting tower whose location is known. When several towers are used, the location can be pinpointed.
An example of such a system is LORAN. Each tower had a range of about 500 miles and had accuracy good to about 250 meters. LORAN was not a global system and could not be used over the ocean. Because ground based systems send signals over the surface of the earth, only two-dimenstional location can be determined. The accuracy of such systems could be affected by geography as well.
The first global navigation system was called OMEGA. It was a ground-based system but has been supposedly terminated as of 1997.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Ground based Positioning System using towers. The system works principally on WIFI technology.
> Receivers calculate how far away they are from a transmitting tower whose location is known. When several towers are used, the location can be pinpointed.
> An example of such a system is LORAN. Each tower had a range of about 500 miles and had accuracy good to about 250 meters. LORAN was not a global system and could not be used over the ocean. Because ground based systems send signals over the surface of the earth, only two-dimenstional location can be determined. The accuracy of such systems could be affected by geography as well.
> The first global navigation system was called OMEGA. It was a ground-based system but has been supposedly terminated as of 1997.


Global Positioning Satellite


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Global Positioning Satellite


You know that I know this


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 84 miles (the distance from Wales to Ireland) / 26,000 miles (rough circumference of Earth) = 0.0032 x 100 = .32%


That maybe .32% of distance, not curvature.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> That maybe .32% of distance, not curvature.


It's curvature, but I did misspeak and say '%' instead of °

84 miles is less than 1° of the curvature of the Earth. If you measured the triangle from Wales to Ireland down to the direct center of the Earth, the lines would be almost parallel. From Alexandria to Syene in Egypt is about 500 miles, ~7° (1/50th of a circle) of the curvature of the Earth;


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

So in other words, you should not be able to tell, from a humans perspective, less than 1° of the curvature of the Earth, meaning there's no reason why you wouldn't be able to see Ireland from Wales on a clear day


----------



## Rrog (Sep 3, 2016)

I love it when the ignorant double check proven math and come up with inconsistencies. 

In third grade that would give them a red X on their quiz. Today they have forums, Photoshop and YouTube where they can showcase and discuss each other's complete lack of understanding


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So in other words, you should not be able to tell, from a humans perspective, less than 1° of the curvature of the Earth, meaning there's no reason why you wouldn't be able to see Ireland from Wales on a clear day


Earth Curve Calculator
http://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/index.html?d0=80&h0=0&unit=imperial
Do you know how much that 1° represents in terms of actual 'curve' between the two points?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Earth Curve Calculator
> http://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/index.html?d0=80&h0=0&unit=imperial
> Do you know how much that 1° represents in terms of actual 'curve' between the two points?


56 feet for 84 miles


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Pads first picture was obviously satirical.
> You do know that he shares your own view? You are not as observant as you believe you are.


The pic I posted from Canada to Mt. Rainier in Washington wasn't satirical. It shows you can only see the top of the mountain from that vantage point in Canada. You can't see the base of the mountain because of the curvature of the Earth


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The pic I posted from Canada to Mt. Rainier in Washington wasn't satirical. It shows you can only see the top of the mountain from that vantage point in Canada. You can't see the base of the mountain because of the curvature of the Earth


D'oh my bad, he has me on ignore anyway.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 56 feet for 84 miles


(Im not busting your balls here honestly) What method are you using to get 56feet?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> (Im not busting your balls here honestly) What method are you using to get 56feet?


Pythagorean theorem

"The Earth has a radius of approximately 3965 miles. Using the Pythagorean theorem, that calculates to an average curvature of 7.98 inches per mile or approximately 8 inches per mile."

8" per mile = 84 miles x 8" = 672" / 12" = 56'


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pythagorean theorem
> 
> "The Earth has a radius of approximately 3965 miles. Using the Pythagorean theorem, that calculates to an average curvature of 7.98 inches per mile or approximately 8 inches per mile."
> 
> 8" per mile = 84 miles x 8" = 672" / 12" = 56'


8" per mile x the distance squared.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> 8" per mile x the distance squared.


Where does it say 'x the distance squared'?


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I would really like to see some evidence that we live on a ball earth please. Otherwise, the flat earth theory wins this debate.


You've been provided with evidence which you choose to reject.

The absence of evidence isn't the evidence of absence. You still need to prove your flat Earth theory. Had you completed any law studies, you would've know that already. Since you didn't, you don't. Donkey.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Where does it say 'x the distance squared'?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah, so where does it say 'x the distance squared'?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah, so where does it say 'x the distance squared'?


Look at the inches per mile
1=8
2=32
3=72
4=128
10=800


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Look at the inches per mile
> 1=8
> 2=32
> 3=72
> ...


Where does it say in PT to square the distance?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Where does it say in PT to square the distance?


Flipping heck pad....


----------



## Ffaygo123 (Sep 3, 2016)

zeddd said:


> To you


To anybody. The concept of gravity is easy to grasp on either side of this thread. But it doesn't make sense. You existing, me, and everyone and everything. Should not exist.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 3, 2016)

I bet most of you dumbasses here haven't even opened up an outer space encyclopedia but yet you wanna make it seem like you know what you're talking about, Rotfl


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> To anybody. The concept of gravity is easy to grasp on either side of this thread. But it doesn't make sense. You existing, me, and everyone and everything. Should not exist.


Not according to the second law of thermodynamics, anyways.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Not according to the second law of thermodynamics, anyways.


Balls. You deleted part of your post before I could quote it.

For those of you who missed it, reddan was trying to explain how the hypotenuse of a right triangle can be curved.

Go on..


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Balls. You deleted part of your post before I could quote it.
> 
> For those of you who missed it, reddan was trying to explain how the hypotenuse of a right triangle can be curved.
> 
> Go on..


Please provide the post in question.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Please provide the post in question.


You just deleted it. It was part of the post I quoted.

Something about how we're measuring point A to point B, the curved distance, or 'the hypotenuse'. 

You probably read it back to yourself realized the flaw in your logic.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You just deleted it. It was part of the post I quoted.
> 
> Something about how we're measuring point A to point B, the curved distance, or 'the hypotenuse'.
> 
> You probably read it back to yourself realized the flaw in your logic.


You are clutching at strings mate, the hypotenuse is the sum of A squared + B squared. 
For someone so adamantly convinced of your own opinion, why do you have to clutch at strings and why can you not provide evidence for your belief?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 3, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I bet most of you dumbasses here haven't even opened up an outer space encyclopedia but yet you wanna make it seem like you know what you're talking about, Rotfl


the pot being racist to the kettle...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Flipping heck pad....
> View attachment 3771972


a squared + b squared = c squared won't work for circumference, and won't allow you to see past a curve. 

so if radius is 3960mi, diameter is 7920mi. 

circumference is pi x diameter so 3.14 x 7920mi is 24,868.9mi circumference.

to use your right triangle, imagine quadrant 1 as in the graph posted above, so circumference divided by 4. so 24,868.8mi/4 is 6,217.2 mi.

so the circumference of the right triangle from the radius of earth is 6,217.2 miles...

Pythagoras theorem is a squared + b squared = c squared so:

(3960x3960) + (3960x3960)=31,363,200

the square root of 31,363,200 is the hypotenuse.

hypotenuse = 5600.28mi

circumference = 6217.2mi


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> the pot being racist to the kettle...


Nah man ive actually done my fair share of reading not on the internet either, that's why i dont bother arguing about this subject.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> a squared + b squared = c squared won't work for circumference, and won't allow you to see past a curve.
> 
> so if radius is 3960mi, diameter is 7920mi.
> 
> ...


What graph posted above? You didn't read it before posting. You are also arguing against mainstream theory, showing cognitive inconsistencies.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> What graph posted above? You didn't read it before posting.


wanna bet?

simply showing the difference between a curve and a straight line in mathematics.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You are clutching at strings mate, the hypotenuse is the sum of A squared + B squared.
> For someone so adamantly convinced of your own opinion, why do you have to clutch at strings and why can you not provide evidence for your belief?


Do you dispute that you made that post and then quickly edited it out?

Don't add dishonesty to your repertoire. It's unbecoming.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Do you dispute that you made that post and then quickly edited it out?
> 
> Don't add dishonesty to your repertoire. It's unbecoming.


No, I dispute saying '


SunnyJim said:


> the hypotenuse of a right triangle can be curved


That was you that said that.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 3, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> No, I dispute saying '
> 
> That was you that said that.


Then repost your unedited statement so there's no ambiguity.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 3, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Then repost your unedited statement so there's no ambiguity.


Diversion tactics.
What was written is irrelevant now. I do chop and change the way I present this argument ad-lib. 
Why are you focusing on this red herring?
Do you need to change the subject for a specific reason?


----------



## zeddd (Sep 3, 2016)

Ffaygo123 said:


> To anybody. The concept of gravity is easy to grasp on either side of this thread. But it doesn't make sense. You existing, me, and everyone and everything. Should not exist.


Yes it makes sense, the only reason we exist is because we do, so it all makes perfect sense


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 3, 2016)

hmmm I am feeling hungry where is shady acres I feel like mellonheadthen someto get rid of the foul taste


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 3, 2016)

So here I am back in the flatlanders thread after my promised 2 month break and it has gone one another 100 pages has anything changed since my absence?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So here I am back in the flatlanders thread after my promised 2 month break and it has gone one another 100 pages has anything changed since my absence?


No, as evidence isn't the problem. Interpretation of said evidence is the problem, even when mathematics is universal

I'm not in it to change people's minds, I think if you can't grasp that the Earth is clearly not flat by multiple routes of corroborating evidence by now, nothing presented could possibly change your mind otherwise. I'm here to see how ridiculous it can get. Flat Earth _theory_ is more preposterous than denying anthropogenic climate change


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Flat Earth _theory_ is more preposterous than denying anthropogenic climate change


I don't believe such 'theory' actually exists, here or anywhere. It's a fucking troll game associated with being sucked into every conspiracy theory...

I've been around a long time. This shit all started with minor errors in the Warren Report of the JFK assassnation and look what we have today!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, as evidence isn't the problem. Interpretation of said evidence is the problem, even when mathematics is universal
> 
> I'm not in it to change people's minds, I think if you can't grasp that the Earth is clearly not flat by multiple routes of corroborating evidence by now, nothing presented could possibly change your mind otherwise. I'm here to see how ridiculous it can get. Flat Earth _theory_ is more preposterous than denying anthropogenic climate change


Yeah no matter how much evidence you give they just keep babbling you know who I'm talking about, mr "the Holocaust didn't happen Jews are taking over the world" I hate that fucking ignorant fuck what a ass hat.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2016)

Fucking mellowman, I really dislike him.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 4, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Diversion tactics.
> What was written is irrelevant now. I do chop and change the way I present this argument ad-lib.
> Why are you focusing on this red herring?
> Do you need to change the subject for a specific reason?


That your thought process takes you to a place where a hypotenuse can be curved is indicative of how little you understand about the subject being discussed.

You even posted a little image of the Pythagorean Theorem to illustrate your point as if Pada was confused by the complex mathematics you were presenting.

No diversion tactics, just bewilderment at your idea of what a right triangle looks like.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 4, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> That your thought process takes you to a place where a hypotenuse can be curved is indicative of how little you understand about the subject being discussed.
> 
> You even posted a little image of the Pythagorean Theorem to illustrate your point as if Pada was confused by the complex mathematics you were presenting.
> 
> No diversion tactics, just bewilderment at your idea of what a right triangle looks like.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> The Earth is 26,000 miles in circumference
> 
> = .32% of curvature
> 
> So it wouldn't be surprising that you believe the world is flat based on your incorrect assumption that you shouldn't be able to see Ireland from Wales




Yes, approximately 26000 miles and based on the earth being a sphere the drop would be 3433 feet according to simple geometry, meaning ireland would be 3433 feet below the supposed horizon. The highest point in that part of ireland is 1200 feet. IF you look carefully at the photo you can see a and mass stretching all the way across the bottom of the photo. You lose, try again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> You've been provided with evidence which you choose to reject.
> 
> The absence of evidence isn't the evidence of absence. You still need to prove your flat Earth theory. Had you completed any law studies, you would've know that already. Since you didn't, you don't. Donkey.


 


Assumptions are not proof. Yes, Goyim are donkeys here to serve the Jews I got that part already.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Yes it makes sense, the only reason we exist is because we do, so it all makes perfect sense


Yeah, because of some big bang right? Everything came from nothing, poof. Magic.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, approximately 26000 miles and based on the earth being a sphere the drop would be 3433 feet according to simple geometry, meaning ireland would be 3433 feet below the supposed horizon. The highest point in that part of ireland is 1200 feet. IF you look carefully at the photo you can see a and mass stretching all the way across the bottom of the photo. You lose, try again.


ireland isn't big enough to cover the entire horizon from that distance. you lose, try again (fucking copycat).

you speak of a drop of 3433. that is a bad ass equation.

3433. no addition, subtraction, multiplication, division...

just 3433. = world is flat.

you lose again, try again dumb fuck. and stop copying me unless you grow a few million brain cells. i don't want you embarrassing me, using my words with your stupidity.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't believe such 'theory' actually exists, here or anywhere. It's a fucking troll game associated with being sucked into every conspiracy theory...
> 
> I've been around a long time. This shit all started with minor errors in the Warren Report of the JFK assassnation and look what we have today!


Really? So you are saying bullets can change direction in mid flight, you believe in the magic bullet theory I guess. If you believe that you will believe anything the gubbermint tells you. I understand now. I guess you have to, otherwise you would have to come to the conclusion that your government benefits might be cut off one day. omg, The horror.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> ireland isn't big enough to cover the entire horizon from that distance. you lose, try again (fucking copycat).
> 
> you speak of a drop of 3433. that is a bad ass equation.
> 
> ...


I brought up the mathematics prior to you. So fuck off asshole. secondly, pop into google earth or look at a map and clearly it is big enough, thanks, you lose.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


>



look at the photo I provided, you took this screenshot at over a thousand feet, the elevation in the photo is at 100 feet aprox.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> If the world is flat which side is the top?


The side we live on.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Really? So you are saying bullets can change direction in mid flight, you believe in the magic bullet theory I guess. If you believe that you will believe anything the gubbermint tells you. I understand now. I guess you have to, otherwise you would have to come to the conclusion that your government benefits might be cut off one day. omg, The horror.


Idiot! Computer animation proved a straight line bullet path in 1987, easily made animation considering they had nine 8mm movies to use.

YOU believe evidence ignoring theories. I prefer facts. YOU ignore facts. YOU are brain dead and unable to sort out anything.

How's your Jewish boy friend treating you?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> If the world is flat how deep is it?


Man has only been able to drill 8 miles deep. Nobody knows really.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Idiot! Computer animation proved a straight line bullet path in 1987, easily made animation considering they had nine 8mm movies to use.
> 
> YOU believe evidence ignoring theories. I prefer facts. YOU ignore facts. YOU are brain dead and unable to sort out anything.
> 
> How's your Jewish boy friend treating you?


Yes you believe in computer animation, like all the shit NASA puts out, completely computer animated. Video games are not reality, wake the fuck up!


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> If the world is flat why haven't we heard about thousands and thousands of deaths from people falling off the edge ....or warning signs on the road near your so called edge ... that say detour edge of earth in one mile to keep innocent people from driving off the edge .......I know why cause if I traveled in a straight line as the crow flies I'd end up rite back where I started without falling into unicorn land.......oh and whenever you make an idiotic post and declare yourself the winner it makes you look even more like the big R word than you already are ....just sayin mellow


This has been explained already, but here goes again, if you go the opposite of north anywhere on the flat circular plane you will come to an ice wall, it etends all the way around the flat plane. Temps reach -150 F. The common man does not know what is 
beyond.
beyond.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes you believe in computer animation, like all the shit NASA puts out, completely computer animated. Video games are not reality, wake the fuck up!


Keep the dumbing down going...it suits your pathetic mindless drivel.

As though you have one shred of evidence about anything from YT. Brain dead. Pull the plug.

How's your well known Jewish boy friend working out? No answer? Too much inner conflict?


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Pythagorean theorem
> 
> "The Earth has a radius of approximately 3965 miles. Using the Pythagorean theorem, that calculates to an average curvature of 7.98 inches per mile or approximately 8 inches per mile."
> 
> 8" per mile = 84 miles x 8" = 672" / 12" = 56'


8" per mile SQUARED,


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> the pot being racist to the kettle...


You will find that the flat earth believers understand the ball model better than the average person.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I bet most of you dumbasses here haven't even opened up an outer space encyclopedia but yet you wanna make it seem like you know what you're talking about, Rotfl


I've studied it quite extensively, and they claim our solar system is whizzing along at 500,000 miles per hour. Poppycock.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I brought up the mathematics prior to you. So fuck off asshole. secondly, pop into google earth or look at a map and clearly it is big enough, thanks, you lose.


first; no mother fucker, I BROUGHT UP MATH, you were simply being a retard. so fuck off child, speak to me when you've passed 6th grade elementary/primary prerequisites. you brought up that gravity doesn't exist, but weight! that shit keeps you down! with zero gravity there would be zero weight. it's ok, some of you have to be failures in order for there to be such a thing as success...

second (secondly is not a word you dumb fuck, and is not used if you don't use the adverb 'first' to begin your ignorant tirade), it most certainly is not. take a look at a globe (a model of the earth). most of the ones made in the last 70 years are pretty fucking accurate. from that distance, if you COULD see ireland (which you cannot) it would be a fucking speck, not a several hundred THOUSAND mile long land mass (not even AUSTRALIA is that fucking big, doi-doi)

thanks! you are a loser, and probably always will be. don't try again, you've been expelled as 'unteachable and unreachable'. don't worry, they give you lots of colorful pills to keep you company in that padded cell that quite probably already has your name on it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> 8" per mile SQUARED,


show me the squared in that equation. do it. you CAN'T. so stfu.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You will find that the flat earth believers understand the ball model better than the average person.


only because they put the balls of those models in their mouth on a daily basis...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Keep the dumbing down going...it suits your pathetic mindless drivel.
> 
> As though you have one shred of evidence about anything from YT. Brain dead. Pull the plug.
> 
> How's your well known Jewish boy friend working out? No answer? Too much inner conflict?





cat of curiosity said:


> first; no mother fucker, I BROUGHT UP MATH, you were simply being a retard. so fuck off child, speak to me when you've passed 6th grade elementary/primary prerequisites. you brought up that gravity doesn't exist, but weight! that shit keeps you down! with zero gravity there would be zero wait. it's ok, some of you have to be failures in order for there to be such a thing as success...
> 
> second (secondly is not a word you dumb fuck, and is not used if you don't use the adverb 'first' to begin your ignorant tirade), it most certainly is not. take a look at a globe (a model of the earth). most of the ones made in the last 70 years are pretty fucking accurate. from that distance, if you COULD see ireland (which you cannot) it would be a fucking speck, not a several hundred THOUSAND mile long land mass (not even AUSTRALIA is that fucking big, doi-doi)
> 
> thanks! you are a loser, and probably always will be. don't try again, you've been expelled as 'unteachable and unreachable'. don't worry, they give you lots of colorful pills to keep you company in that padded cell that quite probably already has your name on it.



EVERYBODY READ THIS, HIS IGNORANCE IS EXPOSED HERE FOR ALL TO SEE. ^


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> I've studied it quite extensively, and they claim the female orgasm is a myth.


fify, i know you believe that. of course, you'll have to wait and find out for sure once some poor girl takes pitty on you...


Mellowman2112 said:


> Poppycock.


that's what the only girl who has ever seen your penis said to you just before she died from an uncontrollable fit of laughter?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> EVERYBODY READ THIS, HIS IGNORANCE IS EXPOSED HERE FOR ALL TO SEE. ^


you quoted two people retard.

you lose. try again.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> fify, i know you believe that. of course, you'll have to wait and find out for sure once some poor girl takes pitty on you...
> 
> that's what the only girl who has ever seen your penis said to you just before she died from an uncontrollable fit of laughter?


Making shit up that I never said is slander and could result in problems for you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2016)

Door mat. We wipe our feet on your pathetic drivel.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Door mat. We wipe our feet on your pathetic drivel.


You like that word drivel huh?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Making shit up that I never said is slander and could result in problems for you.


really?

go cry on your mom's shoulder and tell her all about it. i'm sure she'll come over here and let me have it...

oh wait, it's my turn to go to her place... fuck...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yes, approximately 26000 miles and based on the earth being a sphere the drop would be 3433 feet according to simple geometry, meaning ireland would be 3433 feet below the supposed horizon. The highest point in that part of ireland is 1200 feet. IF you look carefully at the photo you can see a and mass stretching all the way across the bottom of the photo. You lose, try again.


56 feet, not 3,433 feet


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You like that word drivel huh?


almost as much as you like that action:

snivel...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 56 feet, not 3,433 feet


don't you love that equation though?

3433 =3433.

flat, bitches!

lmfao...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Making shit up that I never said is slander and could result in problems for you.


obloquy is not the same as slander. get a dictionary; most libraries give them out for free to pitiful, not-quite-educated dunces like yourself...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> You like that word drivel huh?


It's all you got. You have zero facts. Zero.

As a matter of fact, that's your new name.

Zero. How's your Jewish boy friend treating you Zero?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's all you got. You have zero facts. Zero.
> 
> As a matter of fact, that's your new name.
> 
> Zero. How's your Jewish boy friend treating you Zero?


he can't answer right now, he's busy being spanked and dominated atm...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Sep 5, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 56 feet, not 3,433 feet


Here is a handy dandy gizmo that will do the math for ya

https://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/?d0=30&h0=10&unit=imperial


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 5, 2016)

forewarning. this is a long post but i was asked earlier to prove a curved earth. there will be paragraphs. and video proofs.



Mellowman2112 said:


> look at the photo I provided, you took this screenshot at over a thousand feet, the elevation in the photo is at 100 feet aprox.





Mellowman2112 said:


> Here is a photo of south stack Lighthouse in Wales, you can clearly see Dundalk Ireland 84 miles away. Impossible on a ball earth. You Lose thanks for playing. View attachment 3771685


BULLSHIT.

the height of the south stack lighthouse is 92 feet on its own. it has a focal height of 200feet above the surface of the water. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Stack_Lighthouse

i'd venture to say that the photo that you posted is yet another 100ft at least above the top of the lighthouse, so now we are looking over the horizon with an eye height (H0) of about 300ft. now, we check out the map of the area in question, https://www.google.com/maps/@53.3045401,-4.7018803,15z/data=!5m1!1e4 and we can conclude that the photo was probably taken from tower ellin. Draw a straight line from tower ellin, through where the the south stack lighthouse is, and that line actually continues onto cross the path of the patch of higher elevation that is 10-20miles to the northeast of dundalk. check the map, draw the lines. i did. 

using the earth curve calculator at https://dizzib.github.io/earth/curve-calc/?d0=80&h0=300&unit=imperial one can determine that with an eye height (H0) of 300ft above the surface of the earth that the distance to the horizon would be 21.21 miles and that any object with a height of less than 2304ft will be obscured by the horizon when viewed from a distance of 80miles.

now we check elevations, specifically focusing on the area 10-20miles to the Northeast of dundalk. http://en-ie.topographic-map.com/places/Dundalk-6431/ the patch of higher elevation that is 10-20miles to the northeast of dundalk has elevations of over 2000 meters, or over 6000 feet. so, from 300ft above the surface of the water, looking with a powerful telephoto lens over the horizon of the curved earth, a view of a patch of terrain 10-20miles northeast of dundalk with elevations of over 6000ft is totally possible. in fact, you've posted a picture of it for all of us to see! no photoshop, lol

oh yeah, and remember that push/pull video i showed you of the cool trick where you can push and pull the background of a shot by using a telephoto lens? 






well obviously the person taking the photo is in possession of a powerful telephoto lens capable of miles and miles of zoom. that would sufficiently explain why the landmass in the background seems to fill the width of the photo.

i could do the math and show my work, but i'm not going to waste any more of my own time lol. and yes it is the distance squared times the 8inches per mile, but that only works for short distances, longer distances and you have to start working with sin and cos and thinking in radians. i can help you with the maths for a fee, get in touch with me for tutoring services.  

so , using the shorthand method, about 80miles, squared, times the approx 8inches per mile, divided by 12inches in a foot, equals out to around 4,267ft, assuming the path of travel is directly upon the surface of the earth. things change when you take into account the height of the observer, as evidenced by the video that @Padawanbater2 posted of the two sunsets from the same spot, just different heights and lines of sight. plugging those numbers into the earth curve calculator gives me a target hidden height of 4267ft, assuming an eye height of 0ft (your head is laying on the ground and you're looking sideways over the curvature of the earth before you). 

lol by the end of that rant i smoked myself stupid but i'm pretty sure i've made my point already.

OHHHH and i'm nearly at 10,000 likes with under 5000 posts, but i'm cutting it realllllll close. I'd like to get there, it'd mean a lot to me @mr sunshine love you boo

maybe some loving, or liking, people could help me out with this predicament?

much appreciated!


----------



## zeddd (Sep 5, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah, because of some big bang right? Everything came from nothing, poof. Magic.


Fuk off stupid


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Really? So you are saying bullets can change direction in mid flight, you believe in the magic bullet theory I guess. If you believe that you will believe anything the gubbermint tells you. I understand now. I guess you have to, otherwise you would have to come to the conclusion that your government benefits might be cut off one day. omg, The horror.


This clown gets his information from watching Oliver Stone films. So funny.

Mellowman be like "But Kevin Costner is a real lawyer. I should know - we went to 'pretend' law school together and I would fellate him after class."


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2016)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Yeah, because of some big bang right? Everything came from nothing, poof. Magic.


This has got to be the most ironically hilarious post in the entire thread. You, a xian, are poking fun at scientific theory, likening it to 'magic'. Talking snakes, zombie messiahs, demons, angels, and a plethora of other childish B movie mythology. An omnipotent deity with no origin snaps his fingers to create the complexity of the cosmos AND an afterlife, and WE believe in magic? Even you have to see how delicious that is. Also, it's evident that you don't understand BB theory at all, no where does it state that everything came from nothing. Prattle on, doofus. You're such a joke...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## zeddd (Sep 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>





tyler.durden said:


>


And I will come back from the dead in a few days, sounds legit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2016)

OK NOW STOP!!!!
I have found a leading authority on flatness.............
but you must inhale the jehovahjuana


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 6, 2016)

That's right.....you heard it.....
get whacked...
stay whacked
don't go back


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Praise the Lord, I think this tread is finally dead.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 20, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Praise the Lord, I think this tread is finally dead.


not anymore... lol


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 24, 2016)

My pet rat ate all my garlic again He told me it keeps him young an keeps his fur shiny an he can see better in the dark He reckons the mushrooms are ready he ate them to  now who`s a naughty rat


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> My pet rat ate all my garlic again He told me it keeps him young an keeps his fur shiny an he can see better in the dark He reckons the mushrooms are ready he ate them to  now who`s a naughty rat


@DavidKratos92 ?


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 24, 2016)

Just tripping he wants me to play ratmusic all the time its cool I can handle it


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> My pet rat ate all my garlic again He told me it keeps him young an keeps his fur shiny an he can see better in the dark He reckons the mushrooms are ready he ate them to  now who`s a naughty rat


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2016)

claypipe69 said:


> Just tripping he wants me to play ratmusic all the time its cool I can handle it


what is rat music


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Sounds legit, to me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what is rat music




?


----------



## claypipe69 (Sep 24, 2016)

Ratmusic? same as rap just played faster  He`s a bit off his face right now


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what is rat music


----------



## srh88 (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>








?


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 24, 2016)

What's up been outta this one for a min any new Flattys around lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 24, 2016)

I would have changed it to 2016 but I'm not on comp just on phone


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> I would have changed it to 2016 but I'm not on comp just on phone


Think it kinda died. It was just 356 pages of same shit. Maybe mellowman got abducted by aliens and they showed him the earth was round and he had a stroke from the disbelief or something haven't seen that ass hat in awhile


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @DavidKratos92 ?


I wish.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> @DavidKratos92 ?


@DavidKratos92 was last seen on mmajunkie.com at 5:00 am today.










Or that is what i hear.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @DavidKratos92 was last seen on mmajunkie.com at 5:00 am today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he's hanging out with @Mellowman2112 or @Iloveskywalkerog ....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> maybe he's hanging out with @Mellowman2112 or @Iloveskywalkerog ....


Skywalker is much better than mellowman.

What happened to mainy? Did we bore him off?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Skywalker is much better than mellowman.
> 
> What happened to mainy? Did we bore him off?


i think he banged a ban hammer...

and J-Ese isn't MUCH better, maybe a louder fart with less smell? or a bigger shart with less fecal matter?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i think he banged a ban hammer...
> 
> and J-Ese isn't MUCH better, maybe a louder fart with less smell? or a bigger shart with less fecal matter?


Maybe the mods got tired of his "the holocaust didn't happen, Jews are the route of all evil" bullshit wat a ass clown


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

What about the '_Fat_ Earth Theory', though?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Maybe the mods got tired of his "the holocaust didn't happen, Jews are the route of all evil" bullshit wat a ass clown


i know. considering he was getting his brown eye punched by a (kike, his words, not mine) jew, maybe he was just mad about bad sex? or upset that he was bad at it and couldn't get his man to home base?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i know. considering he was getting his brown eye punched by a (kike, his words, not mine) jew, maybe he was just mad about bad sex? or upset that he was bad at it and couldn't get his man to home base?


Didn't he say something about prefering uncircumcised dick tho?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Didn't he say something about prefering uncircumcised dick tho?


yes, because he is uncircumcised. the poor dick-cheese-producing bastard...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> yes, because he is uncircumcised. the poor dick-cheese-producing bastard...


I only saw one once, was like wtf?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I only saw one once, was like wtf?


it's like wearing a skin condom...

and not being able to take it off when you're done...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 24, 2016)

I fucking hate odanksta..


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2016)

This thread defies physics by sucking and blowing simultaneously...


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I fucking hate odanksta..


i love that guy


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This thread defies physics by sucking and blowing simultaneously...


Hey Tyler did you shoot mellowman with yer fucking bow


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey Tyler did you shoot mellowman with yer fucking bow


no, dummy. it was the russian!


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey Tyler did you shoot mellowman with yer fucking bow


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

I blame it on the aliens


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 25, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I blame it on the aliens
> View attachment 3788805


There are no aliens.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> There are no aliens.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2016)

For mellowman. RIP, bro...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> There are no aliens.


out of the whole galaxy... solar system.. space. we are the only planet with life?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3789159


Loved this one as a kid, very informative.






How about 'In Search Of' with Nimoy? Good stuff.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> out of the whole galaxy... solar system.. space. we are the only planet with life?


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3789159


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> out of the whole galaxy... solar system.. space. we are the only planet with life?


Do you know of any other?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Do you know of any other?


nope... but have we explored all of space yet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3789434


He's more believable than this thread, no?


what we wrote can't be definitively proven wrong...satellite pics and Google maps show the earth's shape...not to mention 100's of years of astronomy study.

Or you can watch lunatic fringe YT vids and pretend.


----------



## reddan1981 (Sep 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He's more believable than this thread, no?
> 
> 
> what we wrote can't be definitively proven wrong...satellite pics and Google maps show the earth's shape...not to mention 100's of years of astronomy study.
> ...


You should read the book Signs it contains some of von Däniken’s most appalling race-based claims. 

“The evolutionists say that man descends from monkeys. Yet who has ever seen a white monkey? Or a dark ape with curly hair such as the black race has?”

“Were the extraterrestrials able to opt between different races from the beginning? Did they endow different human groups with different abilities to survive in different climatic and geographical conditions?”

”Today it is assumed that primitive men had dark skins.”

“Was the black race a failure and did the extraterrestrials change the genetic code by gene surgery and then programme a white or a yellow race?”

“Nearly all negroes are musical: they have rhythm in their blood.”

Do you agree with him on ALL his theories, or just cherry-pick the ones that confirm your own beliefs?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 25, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> You should read the book Signs it contains some of von Däniken’s most appalling race-based claims.
> 
> “The evolutionists say that man descends from monkeys. Yet who has ever seen a white monkey? Or a dark ape with curly hair such as the black race has?”
> 
> ...


neither...I explore the possibility of alien involvement in human evolution though. You don't know who was here 500,000 yrs. ago.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

Without putting serious effort into a post. 
I tend to believe we are at the limit of intelligence


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 25, 2016)

Limit of intelligence? We haven't even mastered telepathy, what about the force


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't have all week to clean up 358 pages most of name calling
So I'm just shutting it down
Thanks for playing folks
Stop reporting posts in here
If you think we have time to clean
Up 358 pages of name calling well than you can fund my pay for that amount of work


----------

